# DIMB IG Harz - für Open Trails im Harz!



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Im Moment läuft für uns Mountainbiker, die sich nicht nur auf den breiten Forstwegen und Waldautobahnen aufhalten möchten, im Harz einiges schief. Ich kann berichten, das es in der Region auf Grund von Forstaktivitäten, Verbreiterungen vorhandener Pfade und anderen Maßnahmen so etwas wie ein "Trailsterben" gibt.
Dazu kommen, und das trifft uns noch härter, diverse Wegsperrungen durch die Nationalparkverwaltung. So sind mittlerweile Verbotsschilder um den ganzen Hohnekamm verteilt, der damit komplett gesperrt ist, sowie am unteren Eckerlochstieg und anderen Trails.
Ich bin jetzt endlich mal in die DIMB eingetreten und mit dieser in Kontakt, um eine IG Harz zu gründen. Einfach, um hier eine Lobby zu schaffen, die gegen andere Interessen und wahrscheinlich einige Missverständnisse kämpfen kann. Als Einzelpersonen haben wir kaum eine Chance, mit der DIMB im Rücken sollte das anders aussehen.
Wer also aktiv etwas dafür unternehmen möchte, das wir auch in Zukunft auf den schönen Trails im Harz nicht als Kriminelle angesehen werden, sollte sich für 21 EUR Jahresbeitrag der DIMB anschließen, der IG Harz (wenn es sie dann gibt) beitreten und/oder hier seine Meinung und Einschätzung in sachlicher Form schreiben.
Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist:
Lasst uns alle gemeinsam für ein gutes Bild der Mountainbiker in der *Öffentlichkeit sorgen! Haltet euch an grundlegende Regeln: Wanderer haben immmer Vorrang, wir steigen ab und warten, wenn es eng wird. Rücksichtsvoller Umgang, kein schnelles Vorbeifahren an Wanderen. Keine Chickenways, wer eine Strecke nicht schafft, schiebt eben. Befahren der Natur neben den Wegen ist im NP strafbar und verstößt gegen alle Regeln des Naturschutzes!*
Die Hauptargumente für die Sperrungen sind bisher Rücksichtsloses Verhalten von Bikern gegenüber Wanderern, dadurch verursachte Unfälle sowie eben die erwähnten Zerstörungen durch Chickenways und Abkürzungen.
Wir sind aber der Meinung, das zum einen die Probleme und Unfälle (fast) ausschließlich auf breiteren Forststraßen durch das Zusammentreffen schneller Biker, Rücksichtslosigkeit und oft große Gruppen von Wanderern entstehen, kaum auf den nun gesperrten schmalen, technisch schwierigen und dadurch meist langsam befahrenen Trails. Das Anlegen und Benutzen von Strecken durch die Natur ist ein Problem, das der überwiegende Teil aller MTBler extrem kritisch sieht und ablehnt. Hier sorgen einige wenige unbedarfte Biker dafür, das einer ganzen riesigen Gemeinschaft eine Strafe verpasst wird. Diese Form der Sippenhaft ist so nicht akzeptabel.

Ich hoffe auf regen Austausch hier im thread!
Grüße,
Hasifisch


----------



## micha.qlb (26. Oktober 2012)

vorangegangene Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (26. Oktober 2012)

Es fehlt, meiner Meinung nach, vor allem an "Aufklärung". 
Nur wenige Wanderer dürften mit dem Thema MTB was am Hut haben. Ich will jetzt nicht alle über einen Kamm schären aber bei Teilen der Wandersleute sind wir schon allein deswegen waghalsige Rowdies, weil wir dort fahren, wo man ihrer Meinung nach mit dem Rad nicht fahren kann - oder darf. Das führt dann im besten Fall zu Kopfschütteln, im schlimmsten Fall stellt sich der selbsternannte Waldhüter in den Weg und droht mit dem Stock.
Wie gesagt, mir ist bewußt, dass es im Normalfall überwiegend einvernehmlich einhergeht!
Auf der Seite der Biker gibt es sie leider auch, die schwarzen Schafe. Nicht jeder ist hier (oder anderswo) aktiv und nimmt die Probleme war. Mancher schert sich wohl auch nicht darum.

Vielleicht hab ich sie bisher übersehen, bin aber ehr der Meinung es gibt sie im Harz nicht... Schilder und Infotafeln die aufklären. Den Wanderer darüber, dass es uns Radfahrer gibt. Das wir lieb sind, die Natur achten und wir nicht grundsätzlich Gesetzesbrecher sind die im Wald nichts zu suchen haben.
Und den Radfahrer erinnern sie darann, dass er nicht allein auf den Wegen ist, er die Natur zu achten hat und der Wald keine künstlich angelegter Bikepark ist.

Aus anderen Bikeregionen sind mir solche Aktionen bekannt und ich denke, dass man damit die breite Masse erreichen kann!


----------



## cappulino (26. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt endlich mal in die DIMB eingetreten und mit dieser in Kontakt, um eine IG Harz zu gründen. Einfach, um hier eine Lobby zu schaffen, die gegen andere Interessen und wahrscheinlich einige Missverständnisse kämpfen kann. Als Einzelpersonen haben wir kaum eine Chance, mit der DIMB im Rücken sollte das anders aussehen.



 Die IG Thüringen hat nix dagegen ... Harz ist ein Revier für sich!


----------



## netsrac (26. Oktober 2012)

Nabend,

Hasifisch, ich finde das Engagemant sehr gut und nötig. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich im Harz keine Probleme mit Wanderern. Dann allerdings wurde ich am Scharfenstein, in der Station sitzend, von einer Wanderin angepault, die ich noch nicht mal auf dem Trail getroffen hatte. Das hat mir gezeigt, dass es leider schon Vorurteile und eingefahrene Meinungen gegen alle MTB'ler gibt.
Ich werde das hier weiter verfolgen und an alle Kumpels weitergeben. Einer IG Harz würde ich dann ebenfalls beitreten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Oktober 2012)

Dann großes Kino

Da es mir sehr wichtig ist das der Harz auch uns MTBlern frei zugänglich ist und um zu zeigen das wir keine Randgruppe sind tret ich dem DIMB auch bei


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für die positive Resonanz!
Habe jetzt Kontakt, Aussage von Kai Heuser:
_< Zur IG Gründung brauchst Du eigentlich nur mindestens zwei weitere DIMB Mitglieder aus Deiner Region.
Dann macht ihr eine Gründerversammlung, wählt einen Sprecher und der Anfang ist gemacht.
Hierzu kann ich gerne noch Kontakt zu unserem IG Referenten herstellen. Der Versorgt Dich dann mit Info Material...>_

Ich möchte alle Interessierten bitten, Mitglied der DIMB zu werden und das hier auch gern offen zu kommunizieren. Dann machen wir bald einen Termin und feiern ein rauschendes Fest zur Gründung der IG Harz...
Ernsthaft: je größer die Zahl der Mitglieder, um so ernster werden wir genommen!


----------



## dasphonk (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Hasifisch!

Ich bin bereits seit einiger Zeit MItglied und sehr gerne bereit in einer IG Harz mitzuwirken.

Wir hatten am Anfang des Jahres bei unserer Fahrt auch mal ganz kurz darüber gesprochen. Ich fände es gut, wenn wir es besser als die Landkreise und Städte und Dörfer im Harz machen und eine bunt gemischte IG Harz hinbekommen.
Mein Arbeitskollege (auch aus Bruanschweig) war lange Zeit im Vorstand der DIMB und kann uns sicher Tipps geben. Ich spreche ihn diese Woche mal an.


----------



## dwe60 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

War mir garnicht bewusst das es die Konflikte so zugenommen haben - ich bin zwar nicht sooo oft da ganz oben und im heftigerem Gelände unterwegs - ich bin eher der Tourenfahrer - ab und bin ich aber schon dort (Pionierweg, Salzstieg, Achtermann, Märchenweg), aber Probleme habe da noch nie wirklich gehabt.

Bin seit diesem Jahr auch Mitglied in der DIMB und eine IG Harz fände ich gut - ich kenne hier in der Gegend niemanden der auch Mitglied ist - aber rum fragen könnte man ja mal

Ich habe auch einen guten Bekannten aus Braunschweig in der DIMB - er war auch einige Jahre im Vorstand, ist heute noch im Lehrteam tätig - ich mache mit ihm zusammen Anfängerlehrgänge für die Sportjugend Nds. - ist unter anderem für das Projekt Natureride verantwortlich 

  @dasphonk: kann es sein, das wir beide von Norman sprechen?


----------



## Happy_User (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo dwe60,

ich meine, auch der Märchenweg steht auf der schwarzen Liste. 
 @Hasifisch
Weiß nicht wie das Wort *Region* definiert ist, wenn es sich bei mir zeitlich einrichten lässt, würde ich mich auch gerne einbringen.
Das Verbotsschild letzten Sonntag auf dem Weg zur Eckertalsperre hat mich mächtig geärgert.
In den letzten Jahre habe ich in dem Trail noch keinen Wanderer getroffen. 
Ich stehe extra früh auf und so schnell können die von Ilsenburg da nicht hinlaufen.  Da hält nämlich auch kein Bus. In der Rushhour, fahre ich dort auch nicht. Wie bei vielen anderen Wegen halt auch nicht. 
Zeitliche Einschränkungen gehen prächtig. Siehe Goldseetrail in Italien. Bis 10:00 und nach 16:00.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## dwe60 (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi Holger!

Märchenweg bin erst vor ein paar Wochen gefahren - von einem Verbot habe ich dort nichts gesehen - kann dann noch nicht lange da sein

Von wem sind die Schilder denn eigentlich? - Nationalparkverwaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexR (27. Oktober 2012)

Nur so eine Idee:

Wir sind heute den Eckerlochstieg komplett von oben gefahren. Den ganzen Weg über hatten wir nur positives Feedback der Wanderer. Vielleicht sollte man einfach ein Video davon machen und das zusammen mit einem Antrag/Diskussion beim Nationalpark einreichen.

Das sollte denen doch ein richtiges Bild von uns vermitteln.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin bereits seit einiger Zeit MItglied und sehr gerne bereit in einer IG Harz mitzuwirken...





dwe60 schrieb:


> ...Bin seit diesem Jahr auch Mitglied in der DIMB und eine IG Harz fände ich gut - ich kenne hier in der Gegend der auch Mitglied ist - aber rum fragen könnte man ja mal...







Happy_User schrieb:


> ...Weiß nicht wie das Wort *Region* definiert ist, wenn es sich bei mir zeitlich einrichten lässt, würde ich mich auch gerne einbringen....



Mir ist klar geworden, das ein regionale Eingrenzung der IG Harz Mitglieder bescheuert ist. Es gibt einige User, die weit weg wohnen, aber trotzdem mehrmals im Jahr den Harz besuchen. Die haben genau so ein Recht auf die Benutzung der Wege wie wir Locals hier - und damit ernsthaftes Interesse!
Und einbringen kann man sich auch, wenn man nicht immer körperlich vor Ort ist.
Wir werden auch versuchen, Unternehmen und und Einzelpersonen in dei IG zu integrieren, die vielleicht selbst nicht biken, aber direkt wirtschaftlich auvh von uns abhängig sind. Wenn überlege, wie viele MTBler beim Saisonabschluss an der Plessenburg saßen, werde ich auch mal die Betreiber anschreiben. Und andere...



dwe60 schrieb:


> ...Von wem sind die Schilder denn eigentlich? - Nationalparkverwaltung?



Zumindest mit Einverständnis der NP-Verwaltung, das ist mittlerweile klar.

Ich habe vom User jaamaa eine sehr umfangreiche Email erhalten, mit vielen wichtigen Gedanken und Erfahrungen aus einem anderen Projekt mit ähnlichem Hintergrund. Besten Dank dafür, steht viel Wichtiges und Treffendes drin!

Organisatorisches: 
- Würde die Gründung der IG Harz gern so gestalten, das wir uns mal Samstags oder Sonntags ohne Bikes in Darlingerode treffen, gemeinsam unter Gesprächen zur Plessenburg gehen (dürfte so eine Stunde dauern), uns dort nach Bedarf verpflegen und die Gründung vollziehen.
- Werde mich erkundigen, inwieweit nicht DIMB-Mitglieder in die IG integriert werden können. Ich denke, das ist gar kein Problem.


----------



## Luk00r (27. Oktober 2012)

kurz zu chickenways:
Heute war ich Zeuge, wie eine Handvoll "Wanderer" - eher "Profispaziergänger" 
neben dem Eckerlochstieg lief, auf so nem typischen chickenway
Platz war massig und wir haben sowieso gewartet bis alle weg sind
Also chickenways werden ziemlich sicher einfach von unsicheren Wandern gemacht, einfach keine Trittsicherheit, oder zu faul sind mal über oder um ein paar Steine zu laufen ..... stop ... bevor ich in Rage gerate


----------



## dasphonk (28. Oktober 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> @dasphonk: kann es sein, das wir beide von Norman sprechen?



Ja, wir sprechen wohl beide von Norman. Wir arbeiten beide in der gleichen Firma.

   @Hasifisch: Ja, es ist gut, die IG nicht zu sehr regional einzugrenzen. Im Wesentlichen geht es doch darum, die Interessen der MTBler im Harz zu vertreten und da spielt jede Stimme mehr ein Rolle....die Idee auch Unternehmen und Einzelpersonen anzusprechen ist sehr gut. Wie sieht es da mit den großen Radgeschäften in der Umgebung aus? Hat da nicht jemand gute Kontakte?


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es da mit den großen Radgeschäften in der Umgebung aus? Hat da nicht jemand gute Kontakte?



Das wird ab morgen in Angriff genommen...mindestens 2 Läden sollten wir ins Boot holen!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Cool diese positive Resonanz hier
Meine Anmeldung ist auch nun raus



Happy_User schrieb:


> Hallo dwe60,
> 
> ich meine, auch der Märchenweg steht auf der schwarzen Liste.
> @_Hasifisch_
> ...



Also das der märchenweg gesperrt ist wäre mir auch neu. Kenn nur das Hinweisschild auf dem steht das Radfahren auf den meisten Wegen gestattet ist aber Wanderer immer Vorfahrt haben.
Wenn du den Trail zum Eckerstausee aus Richtung Scharfenstein/Rangerstation meinst ist das Verbotsschild schon ewig da.




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das wird ab morgen in Angriff genommen...mindestens 2 Läden sollten wir ins Boot holen!


In wie fern können uns Radläden helfen?
Hätte auch noch 2 Läden die ich ansprechen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (28. Oktober 2012)

werd mich nächste woche (während der arbeit, da hab ich zeit  )mal mit dem Antrag befassen. Ich finde die positive Resonanz Spitze und weiß ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht, warum es bisher solch IG Harz nicht gibt. Großes Versäumnis wie ich finde...

na wie auch immer. 


Hatte vorhin beim radeln einen meiner seltenen Geistesblitze. Man mag von Facebook halten was man will; Fakt ist, dass man damit ohne großen Aufwand eine breite Masse erreichen kann. Was haltet ihr von einer FB Landing Page? Die Inhalte sind mir persönlich momentan noch etwas unklar. Geht erstmal um die Idee als solche ...Ideen, Meinungen, Kommentare??


----------



## Happy_User (28. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Also das der märchenweg gesperrt ist wäre mir auch neu. Kenn nur das Hinweisschild auf dem steht das Radfahren auf den meisten Wegen gestattet ist aber Wanderer immer Vorfahrt haben.
> Wenn du den Trail zum Eckerstausee aus Richtung Scharfenstein/Rangerstation meinst ist das Verbotsschild schon ewig da.



Also ich meinte dies Schild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Beim Märchenweg gab es eine Tafel, wen nman aus Richtung der Oderteiche kam. Bestimmt 2 Jahre her. Die ist dann einem Sturm zum Opfer gefallen.  
Laut dem Wegeplan vom Naturpark ist der Märchenweg nur Wandern.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du von der Hauptstrasse her auf den Märchenweg fährst steht gleich am Anfang ein Schild über die Richtlinien im NP Harz.
Ein direktes Verbotsschild gibts da nicht.

Vielleicht machen die das auch mit Absicht damit die MTBler in das Schlammloch am Ende einer North Shore fahren (so cirka mittig vom Weg)
Da hats michg mal gut übern Lenker geworfen.

Das Verbotsschild am Stausee kenn ich, musste von der anderen Seite *hoch fahren *da ist keins
 @MICHA.qlp
Ich bin zwar nicht in FB aber die Idee ist gut da ich etliche kenn die mit dem IBC nischt zu tun haben aber gern MTB im Harz fahren.


----------



## dwe60 (28. Oktober 2012)

mmmh - noch nie gesehen - fahre den Märchenweg eigentlich auch immer aus Richtung Torfhaus



dasphonk schrieb:


> Ja, wir sprechen wohl beide von Norman. Wir arbeiten beide in der gleichen Firma.



Na dann bestell ihm mal einen schönen Gruß

Wäre schön wenn er sich mit seinem KnowHow hier vielleicht einbringen kann/mag - wenn ich mich Recht erinnere hat mir mal erzählt das er in den Anfangszeiten des NP an den Gesprächen über den Wegplan beteiligt war




  @Hasifisch: ein Treffen wäre gut - macht aber sicherlich erst Sinn wenn genug Infos vorliegen die man dann kundtuen kann - die Argumente für Darlingerode sind auch ok - sollten wir uns dann aber des öfteren mal Treffen macht es sicherlich Sinn einen etwas zentraleren Ort zu finden - sonst würde das Interesse bei zu weiter Anreise schon wieder schwinden  - vielleicht Schierke oder so

edit: werde die Tage mal ein Rundmail rausjagen um mal zu sehen wer da Interesse hat  - kenne und anderem auch die Leute die die Volksbank Arena betreuen- die haben sicherlich auch so einige Kontakte


----------



## cappulino (28. Oktober 2012)

Na diese Euphorie liest man gern! Ein paar Anmerkungen in dieser Stunde ... die regionale Abgrenzung wÃ¤re durch âHarzâ schon gegeben, man kann ja selbst festlegen z.B. welche Landkreise direkt betroffen sein sollen â Orientierung gibt zB der Regionalverband Harz.
Geografische Schnittstelle zu uns wÃ¤re der Norden ThÃ¼ringens. Da die Vereinsmitglieder eine ZugehÃ¶rigkeit zu einer Interessengemeinschaft erklÃ¤ren kÃ¶nnen, besteht die MÃ¶glichkeit auch fÃ¼r einen Berliner Biker Mitglied der IG Harz zu sein, vielleicht weil er jedes Wochenende dort ist und fÃ¼r andere Touren fÃ¼hrt. Die IG ThÃ¼ringen ist so weitlÃ¤ufig weil es bisher keine feineren regionalen Abgrenzungen gibt â die Mitgliederdichte ist nicht so hoch und man kommt auch hÃ¤ufig in andere Reviere.
Die ZugehÃ¶rigkeit zu einer IG ist prinzipiell durch Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB gegeben. Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r jede Person und Vereine mÃ¶glich, Unternehmen sind meines Wissens als Sponsoren oder FÃ¶rdermitglieder aktiv â genaueres sagt die Vereinssatzung der DIMB e.V.
Nachdem ihr einen Beschluss zur GrÃ¼ndung gefasst habt, bzw. euch mit diesem tragt kÃ¶nnt ihr euch an den IG Referenten [email protected] wenden. Nach GrÃ¼ndung bekommt ihr dann auch Infos darÃ¼ber, welche Mitglieder noch in euren Postleitzahlengebieten vorhanden sind, diese kÃ¶nnt ihr dann gezielt anschreiben und auf euer Engagement hinweisen. 
Ich persÃ¶nlich kann die Aktion nur begrÃ¼Ãen, Harz steht noch auf der groÃen Wunschliste fÃ¼r Bike-Abenteuer â¦ denen kommen wir mit einer IG Harz sicher ein bissl nÃ¤her!


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...
> In wie fern können uns Radläden helfen?
> Hätte auch noch 2 Läden die ich ansprechen könnte.



Radläden, Gastronomie und andere leben auch von MTBlern. Bad Bikes in Wernigerode z.B. vermietet Bikes und verkauft oft natürlich Ersatz- und Verschleißteile an Bike-Touristen. Wirtschaftliche Interessen sind immer ein wichtiges Argument.



dwe60 schrieb:


> ...ein Treffen wäre gut - macht aber sicherlich erst Sinn wenn genug Infos vorliegen die man dann kundtuen kann - die Argumente für Darlingerode sind auch ok - sollten wir uns dann aber des öfteren mal Treffen macht es sicherlich Sinn einen etwas zentraleren Ort zu finden - sonst würde das Interesse bei zu weiter Anreise schon wieder schwinden  - vielleicht Schierke oder so...



Geht mir wirklich nur um die Gründungs"feier"...



cappulino schrieb:


> Na diese Euphorie liest man gern! Ein paar Anmerkungen in dieser Stunde ...
> ...Ich persönlich kann die Aktion nur begrüßen, Harz steht noch auf der großen Wunschliste für Bike-Abenteuer  denen kommen wir mit einer IG Harz sicher ein bissl näher!



Danke für Tips und Unterstützung!


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

Dirk Vollmer, aktiv in Sachen Bikepark Braunlage und Schulenberg, solltet ihr auch ansprechen. Bestellt ihm viele Grüße von mir...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich kann die Aktion nur begrüßen, Harz steht noch auf der großen Wunschliste für Bike-Abenteuer  denen kommen wir mit einer IG Harz sicher ein bissl näher!



Ja, eine DIMB-Aktivtour im Harz wäre was


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Mir ist klar geworden, das ein regionale Eingrenzung der IG Harz Mitglieder bescheuert ist. Es gibt einige User, die weit weg wohnen, aber trotzdem mehrmals im Jahr den Harz besuchen. Die haben genau so ein Recht auf die Benutzung der Wege wie wir Locals hier - und damit ernsthaftes Interesse!
> Und einbringen kann man sich auch, wenn man nicht immer körperlich vor Ort ist...



Die regionale Eingrenzung ist in der Satzung/IG-Ordnung der DIMB festgeschrieben. Das spielt aber in der Praxis nur dann eine Rolle, wenn gewählt werden soll...

Selbstverständlich können auch Mitglieder von außerhalb des Regionalbereiches mittun; das ist gelebte Praxis.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> - Werde mich erkundigen, inwieweit nicht DIMB-Mitglieder in die IG integriert werden können. Ich denke, das ist gar kein Problem.



Für bestimmte Tätigkeiten (z.B. IG-Scout/Guide) ist die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB Voraussetzung. Sich z.B. gegen Trailsperrungen im Harz einsetzen geht aber natürlich auch ohne Mitgliedschaft; wobei sich mir die Frage stellt, ob man die 21/Jahr dann wirklich an der richtigen Stelle spart...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Ja, wir sprechen wohl beide von Norman. Wir arbeiten beide in der gleichen Firma.



Etwas OT aber arbeitet ihr beide bei B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (29. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Etwas OT aber arbeitet ihr beide bei B _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ?



Nein, bei einem norddeutschen Stahlhersteller.

 @micha.qlb Die Idee mit Facebook macht aus meiner Sicht Sinn. Damit erreicht man schnell eine breite Masse.


----------



## Harvester (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ne Gründungsfeier sollte stilecht aufm Brocken stattfinden


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die regionale Eingrenzung ist in der Satzung/IG-Ordnung der DIMB festgeschrieben. Das spielt aber in der Praxis nur dann eine Rolle, wenn gewählt werden soll...
> 
> Selbstverständlich können auch Mitglieder von außerhalb des Regionalbereiches mittun; das ist gelebte Praxis.
> 
> ...



Kannst du was zur regionalen Eingrenzung sagen, habe momentan leider nicht die Zeit, mir die Satzung vorzunehmen (kommt aber noch!) Bei einem Gebiet wie dem Harz über mehrere Landkreise und Länder, wie wird das gehandhabt?

Stelle mir das so vor, das im Protokoll zur Gründung dann die wählenden Gründungsmitgieder, die weiteren anwesenden DIMB-Mitglieder und auch weitere "Interessenten" an der Sache separat erwähnt werden.



Harvester schrieb:


> Also ne Gründungsfeier sollte stilecht aufm Brocken stattfinden



Reiz mich nicht...
Logistisch aber zu schwierig - und mit der Plessenburg hätten wir eher betroffene Wirte mit im Boot...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute auch mal den DIMB-Antrag ausfüllen, vielleicht kriege ich noch ein paar Leute aus der Wolfenbüttler Ecke aktiviert.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich werde heute auch mal den DIMB-Antrag ausfüllen, vielleicht kriege ich noch ein paar Leute aus der Wolfenbüttler Ecke aktiviert.



Super - ist ja sicher auch euer Revier!


----------



## h2okopf (29. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kannst du was zur regionalen Eingrenzung sagen, habe momentan leider nicht die Zeit, mir die Satzung vorzunehmen (kommt aber noch!) Bei einem Gebiet wie dem Harz über mehrere Landkreise und Länder, wie wird das gehandhabt?


Da stellt sich ein kleines Problem. Laut Reglement darf eine IG nur zu einem Bundesland gehören. Länderübergreifende IGs sind damit nicht zulässig. Bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass ihr euch für ein Bundesland entscheiden müsst, zu dem ihr zugehören wollt.

Was die sonstige regionale Abgrenzung betrifft, legt ihr selbst fest, welche PLZ-Bereiche zu eurer IG gehören. Vor Ort weiß man ja im allgemeinen welche PLZ das die Gegend betrifft. Hier darf es nur zu keinen Kollisionen mit anderen IGs kommen, da jeweils nur eine IG in einem Gebiet liegen darf.

Das bedeutet in dem Fall, dass Thüringen ein kleines Problem wäre, da der thüringer Teil des Harzes bereits von der IG Thüringen belegt ist. Aber das stellt sich nicht, denn wie schon oben gesagt, zieht sich die IG Thüringen aus den Gebieten zurück, welche von der IG Harz in Anspruch genommen werden wollen. Aber auch nur, wenn ihr zum Bundesland Thüringen zugehörig sein wollt. Wenn es ein anderes Bundesland wird, stellt sich das Problem erst gar nicht, weil dann die thüringer Gebiete außerhalb des Einzugsgebiets liegen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, im speziellen Fall des Harzes ist das irgendwie ziemlich suboptimal, da er nunmal über drei Länder verläuft. Und sehr viele Niedersachsen die ich kenne starten gerne von Ilsenburg oder Schierke.
Lässt die Satzung da keine Ausnahmen zu.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

Das sehe ich auch so, wir brauchen eine Sonderregelung für diesen speziellen Fall, ansonsten wird durch eine IG Harz immer eine recht große Anzahl Biker ausgeschlossen. Zumindest für Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt müssen wir da eine Lösung finden. Für Thüringen kommen wir sicher sehr gut mit der Zusammenbarbeit mit der IG Thüringen klar!


----------



## verano (29. Oktober 2012)

Hätte es denn Nachteile, wenn zBsp die IG Harz aus dem Bundesland LSA herraus gegründet würde? Soweit ich das verstanden hab, dürften ja dennoch Biker aus anderen BLändern Mitglied sein, oder? 
Natürlich wäre es schöner, wenn man ein länderübergreifende IG gründen könnte. Aber letztendlich dürfte dass dich keine Rolle spielen... 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (29. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so, wir brauchen eine Sonderregelung für diesen speziellen Fall, ansonsten wird durch eine IG Harz immer eine recht große Anzahl Biker ausgeschlossen. Zumindest für Niedersachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt müssen wir da eine Lösung finden. Für Thüringen kommen wir sicher sehr gut mit der Zusammenbarbeit mit der IG Thüringen klar!


Sonderregelungen sind immer ganz schlecht. Soll heißen Verstöße gegen die Satzung oder die dazugehörigen Ordnungen kommen nicht gut an. Das ist rechtlich schlichtweg ein Problem. Aber ich denke die "Sonderreglung" braucht es gar nicht. In welcher IG ein DIMB-Mitglied aktiv ist, hängt ja nicht vom Wohnort ab. Das wurde ja schon gesagt.

Überlegungen gehen auch so weit, dass sich bereits darauf verständigt wurde, dass jedes Mitglied die Wahl erhalten soll, welcher IG es sich zugehörig sieht und dementsprechend auch in dieser IG seine Rechte ausüben können soll. Das umzusetzen steht als einer der nächsten Punkte an.

Unter diesen Randbedingungen ist die Zugehörigkeit einer IG zu einem Bundesland faktisch nur ein Verwaltungsakt, zu dem bei Gründung eine Entscheidung getroffen werden muss. Die damit einhergehende Beschränkung der IG hinsichtlich des Einzugsgebiets ist dann nur noch soweit von Belang, als dass Mitglieder aus diesem, auf ein Bundesland begrenzten Einzugsgebiet automatisch beim Eintritt der IG zugeordnet werden, was für andere Mitglieder in anderen Bundesländern aus dem IG-Aktivitätsbereich nicht passiert. Hier braucht es dann den expliziten Wunsch des Mitglieds, in die IG des Nachbarlandes aufgenommen zu werden. Das halte ich durchaus für zumutbar.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann ist das für Interessenten und potentielle Mitglieder ja schonmal geklärt. Wenn ich als Niedersachse in der sachsenanhaltinischen IG Harz mitmachen will sollte das ergo kein Problem sein.

Aber *was bedeutet das für die Arbeit der IG?* Heißt dass die IG Harz aus SA dürfte sich nur um die Trailsperrungen auf der Sachsenanhaltinischen Seite kümmern und müsste alles um z.B. Braunlage etc. einer niedersächsischen Abteilung übergeben? Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach Schlagbaumdenken was der Sache nicht zwingend förderlich sein dürfte. Ist die Nationalparkverwaltung auch nach Länderzugehörigkeiten getrennt?

Dürfen sich zwei IGs zusammenschließen, dass sie zwar als getrennte einheiten geführt werden aber de facto gemeinsam Auftreten? Dann wäre es Naheliegend eine IG Harz SA und eine IG Harz NDS auzumachen...


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> ...
> Überlegungen gehen auch so weit, dass sich bereits darauf verständigt wurde, dass jedes Mitglied die Wahl erhalten soll, welcher IG es sich zugehörig sieht und dementsprechend auch in dieser IG seine Rechte ausüben können soll. Das umzusetzen steht als einer der nächsten Punkte an...



Das ist m.E. ein guter und wichtiger Ansatz!



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Aber *was bedeutet das für die Arbeit der IG?* Heißt dass die IG Harz aus SA dürfte sich nur um die Trailsperrungen auf der Sachsenanhaltinischen Seite kümmern und müsste alles um z.B. Braunlage etc. einer niedersächsischen Abteilung übergeben?...



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn man als Tourist oder "Local" in den Harz fährt, gehen viele Touren automatisch über mehr als ein Bundesland. Das Gebirge an sich wird ja auch als Einheit wahrgenommen und sollte deshalb quasi "aus einer Hand" vertreten werden.


----------



## verano (29. Oktober 2012)

+1

Stellt sich mir auch die Frage, wieviel Gehör eine IG aus einem Bundesland, bei einem Amt eines anderen BL's bekommen würde. Beim typisch deutschen Behördenstarrsinn... 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Oktober 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> kurz zu chickenways:
> Heute war ich Zeuge, wie eine Handvoll "Wanderer" - eher "Profispaziergänger"
> neben dem Eckerlochstieg lief, auf so nem typischen chickenway
> Platz war massig und wir haben sowieso gewartet bis alle weg sind
> Also chickenways werden ziemlich sicher einfach von unsicheren Wandern gemacht, einfach keine Trittsicherheit, oder zu faul sind mal über oder um ein paar Steine zu laufen ..... stop ... bevor ich in Rage gerate



sehe ich genau so und diese chickenways ,die dann entstehen,werden von den Bikern genutzt ...


----------



## Luk00r (29. Oktober 2012)

> sehe ich genau so und diese chickenways ,die dann entstehen,werden von den Bikern genutzt ...



Das glaube ich nicht (Ok, es mag Ausnahmen geben, z.B. ein Baum quer über den Weg, da steigt ein Wanderer drüber und wir fahren gern drumrum)

Am Eckerlochstieg speziell laufen ja wirklich viele Leute lang, optisch schien es so, als ob es "zum guten Ton" unter den Spazieronauten mit ihren Teleskopwanderstöcken und Jack-Wolfskin Jacken gehört, möglichst ohne einen Stein zu betreten nach oben zu kommen - ja, das scheint bei "denen" echt total in zu sein 

Die laufen wirklich Gruppenweise neben dem Weg - und der NP denkt, wir sind das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

Leute, das ist ein extrem wichtiges Argument. War mir bisher gar nicht so bewusst, mangels Interesse. Aber wenn ich überlege, sieht es am Beerenstieg ähnlich aus: sehr viele Wanderer laufen aufwärts links der Rinne, nicht direkt im Beerenstieg!

EDIT Fakt ist ja auch, das es das Ziel der meisten Biker, die so etwas wie Eckerloch oder Beerenstieg fahren, gerade den schwierigen Teil zu schaffen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Eben, wer sowas nicht fahren will fährt vermutlich auf dem Schotterhighway drumrum. Außer er ist falsch abgebogen, aber dann schiebt er meistens...

Da könnte man ggf. mal eine Umfrage zu starten.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist das für Interessenten und potentielle Mitglieder ja schonmal geklärt. Wenn ich als Niedersachse in der sachsenanhaltinischen IG Harz mitmachen will sollte das ergo kein Problem sein.
> 
> Aber *was bedeutet das für die Arbeit der IG?* Heißt dass die IG Harz aus SA dürfte sich nur um die Trailsperrungen auf der Sachsenanhaltinischen Seite kümmern und müsste alles um z.B. Braunlage etc. einer niedersächsischen Abteilung übergeben? Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach Schlagbaumdenken was der Sache nicht zwingend förderlich sein dürfte. Ist die Nationalparkverwaltung auch nach Länderzugehörigkeiten getrennt?
> 
> Dürfen sich zwei IGs zusammenschließen, dass sie zwar als getrennte einheiten geführt werden aber de facto gemeinsam Auftreten? Dann wäre es Naheliegend eine IG Harz SA und eine IG Harz NDS auzumachen...



1) Wir wollen mit der Diskussion über Satzungsthemen hier niemanden verschrecken; das klingt alles schlimmer, als es in der Praxis ist...
2) Wahl der IG-Mitgliedschaft ist Zukunftsmusik; es spielt auch nur bei Wahlen/Abstimmungen tatsächlich eine Rolle
3) Wenn ich den Harz mal zwischen Osterode, Hettstedt, Nordhausen und Goslar verorte, fällt mir auf, dass das Gebiet schon ziemlich groß ist; es wäre Platz für mehr als eine IG. Das setzt natürlich eine ausreichende Zahl von *aktiven *Mitgliedern voraus
4) Die Sache mit dem Nichtüberschreiten von Bundeslandgrenzen ist dem Wunsch geschuldet, irgendwann mal Landesverbände gründen zu wollen
5) Über den regionalen Zuschnitt der IG entscheidet der Erweiterte Vorstand der DIMB

Mein Vorschlag: Fangt mit einer IG Harz an und orientiert Euch an regionalen, historisch gewachsenen Grenzen, nicht an denen der Bundesländer. Sollte es sich herausstellen, das äußere Notwendigkeiten oder eine hohe Zahl von Aktiven die Aufteilung der IG erfordern, können wir das später immer noch machen. Ich werde mich im Vorstand für eine entsprechende Sonderregelung einsetzen.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Oktober 2012)

ich habe gerade mal darüber nachgedacht. Ein Chickenway ist ja nix anderes als ein Trampelpfad über ne Wiese mitten in der Stadt. Diese entstehen schlicht und ergreifend durch faule Fußgänger, weil sie somit 2m abkürzen können und NUR DANN auch wirklich ihren Bus schaffen. Ein Radfahrer/Rollstuhlfahrer etc wird in 99% der Fälle den regulären Weg nutzen SOFERN der Trampelpfad noch nicht existiert. Für mich ist somit klar, dass Chickenways auf Wanderwegen ebenso zu 99% durch Wanderer entstehen und dann von der breiten Masse (allen) genutzt werden. 

So diese leicht subjektive Gedankenarbeit klingt nun zugegebenermaßen bisl bockig.... muss halt in objektiven Content verpackt werden, damit man dieses Argument auch anbringen kann !


----------



## jaamaa (29. Oktober 2012)

Betreffend der IG...

Nichts gegen die DIMB. Ist eine feine Sache und sicherlich auch gut sich ihr anzuschließen. 

Wenn  ich jedoch lese wie kompliziert sich die Gründung einer IG gestaltet,  teilweise auch, wie in diesem Fall durch die Satzung, unmöglich gemacht  wird, bekomme ich wieder einmal Zweifel. 
Was spricht gegen die Gründung  einer unabhängigen IG, gerne parallel zu einer DIMP-IG, in die jeder der  Interesse an dieser Sache hat sich einbringen kann, unabhängig ob er  Mitglied der DIMB ist und welchem Bundesland er angehört. Erstens Bedarf  es keiner großer Formalitäten, zweitens bekommt man auf diese Weise  garantiert mehr Leute zusammen, eines der größten Ziele die man sich  stecken sollte.

Eine formlose IG wäre schnell gegründet und man  könnte sich sofort den wesentlichen Dingen widmen. Die Zeit ist knapp,  das Frühjahr kommt schneller als man denkt und alle anfänglich Euphorie  wird sich bei vielen auch mit der Zeit legen. Ist leider oft so....

Letztendlich  ist es dann egal was für eine Rechtsform eine an der Diskussion  teilnehmende Fraktion hat, Hauptsache sie wird gehört... und das gelingt  nunmal mit einer zahlenmäßig starken Gruppe (und der DIMP im Rücken)  eher. 

Hier geht es nicht wie sonst üblich um Rechtsfragen oder  Entscheidungen auf politischer Ebene, sondern eigentlich nur Verbote die  durch Unverständnis, Unwissenheit und Intoleranz zustande gekommen  sind. Das sind Sachen die man mit guten Argumenten und Aufklärungarbeit  aus der Welt schaffen kann.

..m.M.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Betreffend der IG...
> 
> Nichts gegen die DIMB. Ist eine feine Sache und sicherlich auch gut sich ihr anzuschließen.
> 
> Wenn  ich jedoch lese wie kompliziert sich die Gründung einer IG gestaltet,  teilweise auch, wie in diesem Fall durch die Satzung, unmöglich gemacht  wird, bekomme ich wieder einmal Zweifel. ...



Wir sind ein deutscher Verein. Das hat Vorteile, bringt aber gewisse Zwänge mit sich... unter anderem den zu einer Satzung, die nicht ohne Aufwand beliebig geändert werden kann.

Aber wo ist die Gründung einer IG kompliziert? Ich behaupte, bevor ihr die Gründungsversammlung mit Termin organisiert habt, sind die notwendigen Entscheidungen auf unserer Seite durch


----------



## dasphonk (29. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde das Thema der Bundesländer besonders bei einer IG Harz ausgesprochen wichtig. Viele Politikier haben besonders im Harz durch ihr Länderdenken eine Menge Prozelan zerschlagen. Wenn ich höre, dass sich Landkreise oder Städte gegenseitig verklagen kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Eine länderübergreifende IG Harz wäre DAS Zeichen, dass Mountainbiker nicht in irgendeinem Länderschema aus alten Zeiten denken.

Das blödeste, was passieren kann, wäre dann die IG-Harz-Ost und IG-Harz-West und IG-Harz Nord und trallala....


----------



## h2okopf (29. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht nochmal als Ergänzung das wichtigste zuerst. *Nach außen taucht die Landeszugehörigkeit einer IG gar nicht weiter auf*. Das ist ein rein formales Konstrukt innerhalb der DIMB-Struktur.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber *was bedeutet das für die Arbeit der IG?* Heißt dass die IG Harz aus SA dürfte sich nur um die Trailsperrungen auf der Sachsenanhaltinischen Seite kümmern und müsste alles um z.B. Braunlage etc. einer niedersächsischen Abteilung übergeben? Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach Schlagbaumdenken was der Sache nicht zwingend förderlich sein dürfte. Ist die Nationalparkverwaltung auch nach Länderzugehörigkeiten getrennt?


Natürlich macht da eine trennung keinen Sinn und wird auch nicht erfolgen. Die IG ist die Regionalvertretung eines bundesdeutschen Vereins und fertig. Da kümmert sich keiner um Grenzen. Bei der Thematik in Hessen sind auch viele Leute innerhalb der DIMB aktiv geworden, die gar nicht in Hessen wohnen. Die regionale Aufteilung hat tatsächlich keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Aktivität.

Auch die offiziellen Vertreter von Beörden etc. wird es nicht interessieren, ob die IG Harz irgendwann im Landesverband NDS, SA oder TH wahlberechtigt ist. Nur dafür hat die Landeszugehörigkeit laut Satzung Bedeutung.



mw.dd schrieb:


> 2) Wahl der IG-Mitgliedschaft ist Zukunftsmusik; es spielt auch nur bei Wahlen/Abstimmungen tatsächlich eine Rolle


Genau, auch hier spielt die selbst bestimmte Zugehörigkeit nur im Rahmen der verfügbaren Rechte bei Wahlen innerhalb der IG eine Rolle. Auch der IG-Sprecher und die anderen IG-Aktiven dürfen eine beliebige IG-Zugehörigkeit haben, besitzen dann in der IG Harz halt nur kein Wahlrecht.

Was die Zukunftsmusik betrifft: Das möchte ich bis Anfang nächsten Jahres fertig haben. So viel Aufwand ist es nicht, den Mitglieder diese Wahlmöglichkeit einzuräumen und zu erfassen. Also das ist absehbar.



> 5) Über den regionalen Zuschnitt der IG entscheidet der Erweiterte Vorstand der DIMB


Prinzipiell korrekt, aber der Vorstand wird nicht ohne Grund die von der IG vorgeschlagenen Grenzen modifizieren. Von daher...



> Was spricht gegen die Gründung einer unabhängigen IG, gerne parallel zu einer DIMP-IG, in die jeder der Interesse an dieser Sache hat sich einbringen kann, unabhängig ob er Mitglied der DIMB ist und welchem Bundesland er angehört. Erstens Bedarf es keiner großer Formalitäten, zweitens bekommt man auf diese Weise garantiert mehr Leute zusammen, eines der größten Ziele die man sich stecken sollte.


Um gegenüber Behörden o.ä. aufzutreten braucht es eine Rechtsform im Hintergrund. Vereine bieten sich da an, aber einen Verein zu gründen ist deutlich aufwändiger als eine IG innerhalb der DIMB. Als loser Zusammenschluss einiger Personen wird man doch schlussendlich nicht ernst genommen. Von den weiteren Vorteilen eines Vereins im Hintergrund will ich gar erst anfangen, das wird zu viel.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn die DIMB nichts dagegen hat, werden wir innerhalb der IG auch immer mit Leuten arbeiten, die aus anderen Regionen kommen und/oder eventuell nicht in der DIMB sind. Sehen wir sie einfach als Gäste...
Trotzdem soll die _DIMB IG Harz_ zentrale Ansprechstelle für die Kommunikation in beide Richtungen sein. Gern auch in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen IGs, obwohl ich nach wie vor das Bündeln aller Aktivitäten, Mitglieder und ein dementsprechend "umfangreiches" Auftreten als optimal für unsere Anliegen bezüglich des Harzes ansehen würde. Noch schöner, wenn wir innerhalb der IG Experten für verschiedene Gebiete im Harz hätten, die auch dort wohnen und für entsprechend kurze Kommunikationswege und reale Wege zu den betreffenden Behörden sorgen könnten. Das ist aus meiner Sicht das Optimum, was zugleich für eine möglichst breite Basis und eine gewisse Flexibilität bei bestimmten, regionalen/lokalen Problemen und Anliegen sorgt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. Oktober 2012)

Oh heut wurde aber viel geschrieben!

Tja das man den Harz nicht als Region wählen kann sondern sich auf ein Bundesland beschränken muss ist schon nicht toll. Gerade weil der Harz ja doch schon ein recht großes Gebiet ist wo es sich eine Eigene IG lohnen würde.
Schön das es eine IG Thüringen gibt, wrrd mich die Tage so ein bissel reinlesen und schauen was da so in Thüringen mit der DIMB geht.

Da ich aber im nördlichsten Bereich von Thüringen hause bin ich sehr viel in Sachsen Anhalt und Niedersachen unterwegs. Schade wenn ich nur im Hintergrund mit agieren könnte.

Hab heut meine Zugangsdaten erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Happy_User (29. Oktober 2012)

N'Abend,
vielleicht lässt sich ja das Bundesland dadurch bestimmen, in dem wir die Trails sammeln, die jetzt gesperrt sind. Ich kenne aktuell nur Trails in SA. 
Wenn wir auf den Wegeplan vom Naturpark sehen, welche Bundesländer sind dann betroffen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Oh heut wurde aber viel geschrieben!
> 
> Tja das man den Harz nicht als Region wÃ¤hlen kann sondern sich auf ein Bundesland beschrÃ¤nken muss ist schon nicht toll. Gerade weil der Harz ja doch schon ein recht groÃes Gebiet ist wo es sich eine Eigene IG lohnen wÃ¼rde.
> SchÃ¶n das es eine IG ThÃ¼ringen gibt, wrrd mich die Tage so ein bissel reinlesen und schauen was da so in ThÃ¼ringen mit der DIMB geht.
> ...



Hey ist doch alles halb so wild, nach dem was h2okopf gesagt hat. 

Die BundeslÃ¤nder spielen hÃ¶chstens beim Wahlrecht eine Rolle, und meinetwegen legt man die "Zentrale" halt nach SA. Und wenn wir Niedersachsen und ThÃ¼ringer da keine Schmerzen mit haben, und nicht unbedingt bei unserem Landesverband mitspielen wollen, kÃ¶nnen wir uns auch da hin sortieren lassen, verlieren halt nur das Stimmrecht zu Hause. Was im Sinne der Sache wohl zu verschmerzen wÃ¤re. 
Und was das auftreten angeht soll ja auch keine Trennung erfolgen, (auch wenn ich nachdem ich die Satzung gelesen habe gespannt bin wie das gedreht wird):



> NatÃ¼rlich macht da eine trennung keinen Sinn und wird auch nicht erfolgen. Die IG ist die Regionalvertretung eines bundesdeutschen Vereins und fertig.



     @jaamaa:
Das wichtige ist, dass man mit der DIMB im RÃ¼cken als juristische Person
auftreten kann. Was anderes zieht nunmal nur selten bei den amtlichen BedenkentrÃ¤gern. Das war im Deister bei anderen Projekten wo Jugendliche was aufziehen wollten so. Ohne eigenen Verein oder einen an den man sich  anschlieÃen kann lÃ¤uft da nix.
Wir sind in Deutschland, ohne BÃ¼rokratie geht hier nunmal nix 

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage zur Organisation der IG's:
Und zwar gibt es auf der einen Seite die IG ThÃ¼ringen, die den Eindruck macht ganz ThÃ¼ringen abzudecken zu wollen. Gleiches gibt es dann nurnoch in Schleswig Holstein. Alle anderen IGs beziehen sich nur auf eine Region, so gibt es z.B. in Baden-WÃ¼rtemberg, Bayern und Rheinland-Pfalz jeweils 4 IGs. 
Dann sollte es doch mÃ¶glich sein dass eine IG Harz LÃ¤nderÃ¼bergreifend neben der IG ThÃ¼ringen existiert (sofern die da keinen Klemmer mit haben). In Niedersachsen wÃ¤re es neben Weserbergland und Hamburg/Harburg die dritte und in Sachsen Anhalt sowieso die erste.

Nochn â¬dit:
Hab grad meinen Antrag rausgeschickt. 
Ich hatte bloÃ ein Dilemma bei der bevorzugten Disziplin ob ich da DH/FR oder Tour ankreuzen soll


----------



## jaamaa (29. Oktober 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Um gegenüber Behörden o.ä. aufzutreten braucht es eine Rechtsform im Hintergrund. Vereine bieten sich da an, aber einen Verein zu gründen ist deutlich aufwändiger als eine IG innerhalb der DIMB. Als loser Zusammenschluss einiger Personen wird man doch schlussendlich nicht ernst genommen. Von den weiteren Vorteilen eines Vereins im Hintergrund will ich gar erst anfangen, das wird zu viel.



Auch eine 'lose' IG hat eine Rechtform... welche auch immer und besitzt nicht weniger Kraft als jene unter der DIMB! Etwas anderes zu behaupten ist einfach falsch... oder Werbung in eigener Sache. Wenn man etwas erreichen will, ist das Programm wichtiger als der Name.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen... das mit der DIMP ist völlig OK, macht sie ja auch eine gute Arbeit. Es ging mir nur um die Tatsache, dass dann 26 Mitglieder einer DIMP IG nach außen nicht so viel repräsentieren können wie 100, 500 oder noch mehr Leute, die mit ihrem Namen hinter der Sache stehen. Den nicht jeder wird bereit sein deswegen der DIMP beizutreten.

Und wenn man bedenkt, was für ein Hickhack diese Satzung um die Bundesländer bis jetzt schon ausgelöst hat, darf man durchaus mal Kritik üben... an der Bürokratie.





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_jaamaa_:
> Das wichtige ist, dass man mit der DIMB im Rücken als juristische Person
> auftreten kann. Was anderes zieht nunmal nur selten bei den amtlichen Bedenkenträgern. Das war im Deister bei anderen Projekten wo Jugendliche was aufziehen wollten so. Ohne eigenen Verein oder einen an den man sich  anschließen kann läuft da nix.
> Wir sind in Deutschland, ohne Bürokratie geht hier nunmal nix



Das Wesentliche siehe oben...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2012)

Was spricht denn dagegen dass die 26 Mitglieder losgehen und noch 75 weitere, die nicht unbedingt in einen Verein eintreten wollen, als Unterstützer gewinnen? Zumal ich 100 Aktive in einer freien IG schon sehr hoch gegriffen finde. Namen von Leuten die sich mal irgendwann in eine Liste eingetragen haben vielleicht, aber Personen die auch wirklich zu Treffen, Kundgebungen oder so auftauchen? 

Es werden bei Gesprächen etc. eh nie mehr als drei oder vier Personen teilnehmen, das einzige wo man mit der gesamten Truppe auftreten würde wären vermutlich noch öffentliche Versammlungen oder sowas. Um einer Sache in Gesprächen und Verhandlungen dann Nachdruck zu verleihen ist eine Namensliste immer gut, wenn man dann eine mit Mitgliedern und Unterstützern des DIMB überreicht sieht das vermutlich noch etwas besser aus als ohne diesen Backround.

Ich bin normalerweise auch gegen Vereinsmeierei, und habe mich aufgrund des nötigen Verwaltungsaufwandes in einem e.V. meisten gesträubt sowas zu gründen oder in einen ein zu treten, aber in diesem speziellen Fall mache ich mal eine Ausnahme.

Das einzige "Problem das hier hoch kam war die IG Thüringen und die Aussage, dass es nur einen Landesverband geben soll. Wenn ich die aktuelle Struktur sehe, sind IGs und Landesverbände aber nicht das gleiche, von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem, solange die Thüringer nicht auf ihrem Harzteil bestehen


----------



## dasphonk (30. Oktober 2012)

Die Diskussion über die Bundesländer ist doch schonmal gut und wichtig. Die DIMB-Satzung gestattet eine länderübergreifende IG nicht. Auswirkungen hat das nur auf das Wahlrecht. Wenn ich das bisher richtig einschätze besteht keiner zwangahft darauf, dass die IG Harz unbedingt in "seinem" Bundesland angebunden wird.

Wir können das doch so dann bei der Gründung der IG Harz einfach festhalten. 
..Die IG Harz will die Interessen von Mountainbiker im gesamten Harz vertreten. Eine länderübergreifende IG ist gemäß der Satzung der DIMB leider nicht möglich.
....Ziel der IG Harz ist es die Interessen im Harz von Mountainbikern aus mehreren Ländern zu bündeln. 
Damit könnten man signalisieren, dass man auf die Länderzugehörigkeit keinen Wert legt, aber äussere Umstände eine Zuordnung notwendig gemacht haben. Dann schaun sich alle einmal kurz an und wir überlegen uns, welches Bundesland es werden soll.


----------



## h2okopf (30. Oktober 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Auch eine 'lose' IG hat eine Rechtform... welche auch immer und besitzt nicht weniger Kraft als jene unter der DIMB! Etwas anderes zu behaupten ist einfach falsch... oder Werbung in eigener Sache. Wenn man etwas erreichen will, ist das Programm wichtiger als der Name.


Ich will da gar nicht weiter auf den Details drauf rum reiten. Auch die Unterstellung mit der Werbung in eigener Sache hat sicherlich seine Berechtigung, das abzustreiten wäre vermutlich gelogen, weil ganz neutral bin ich diesbezüglich nicht mehr.

Spannender ist aber die Tatsache, dass dem "losen" Zusammenschluss schlicht einige Möglichkeiten fehlen, wie beispielsweise die nicht zu unterschätzende Geschäftsfähigkeit. Zwar ist jede Einzelperson in dem Zusammenschluss für sich eine natürliche Person, aber in vielen Fällen hat es Vorteile, wenn nicht eine Person allein die gesamte Verantwortung und das Risiko schultern muss, wenn etwas erreicht werden will.

Gleiches gilt rein rechtlich gesehen auch für die DIMB-IGs. Auch diese sind rechtlich unselbstständig. Aber durch die juristische Person, den Verein ansich, im Hintergrund ergeben sich wieder mehr Handlungsmöglichkeiten, die nicht von einer Einzelperson getragen werden müssen.

Aber wie du schon sagst, das Program ist wichtig und die Aktivität, wenn diese nowendig wird. Alles andere ist erst einmal nur die Anpassung an die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen, welche für besondere Fälle erforderlich ist. Im täglichen Handeln ist das von zu vernachlässigender Bedeutung. 

Vielleicht noch eine Anmerkung: Viele Äußerungen zielen ja darauf ab, dass angestrebt werden sollte, eine möglichst große Zahl an "Mitgliedern" in der Interessenvertretung zu bekommen, um mit der großen Anzahl mehr Druck ausüben zu können. Die Sinnhaftigkeit dessen steht auch außer Zweifel. Aber es macht sich sicherlich auch gut, wenn neben den lokalen Unterstützern auch auf die nochmals deutlich größere Anzahl der im Hintergrund befindlichen Mitglieder der DIMB verwiesen werden kann und (wenn das mit Hessen sich so entwickelt wie es den Anschein macht) zudem auf die Erfolge und das Medienecho, das durch die DIMB als Interessenvertretung bundesweit ausgelöst werden kann, wenn da Entwicklungen gesehen werden, welche die MTBler unangemessen benachteiligen.

Auch wenn das jetzt vor Werbung trieft: Vor diesem Hintergrund sollte es eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, sich davon überzeugen zu lassen, dass der nicht allzu hohe Jahresbeitrag für die DIMB-Mitgliedschaft es durchaus wert ist, damit die Interesse der MTBler zu unterstützen. (Zumal es nicht allzu schwer ist, den Jahresbeitrag durch die Mitgliedervorteile anderweitig wieder einzusparen.)


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

oh da will ich gleich mal kurz ansetzen, auch wenn das nicht (ganz) zum Thema gehört aber evtl gewusst werden will. 

Gilt die DIMB und hier insbesondere die Mitgliedschaft zum DIMB-Racing Team als Mitgliedschaft zu einem (Breiten)Sportverein bzw ist das DIMB-Racing Team ein solcher? 

Grund der Frage: als Mitglied eines Sportvereins kann man sich bei vielen Krankenkassen den Beitrag bzw einen Teil des Beitrages über das Bonusheft wieder holen.


----------



## h2okopf (30. Oktober 2012)

Von der Struktur her ist das RacingTeam die Sportabteilung innerhalb des Vereins DIMB. Nach außen hin sollte das genauso betrachtet werden wie eine Betriebssportabteilung in einer Firma und damit sollte das zählen.


----------



## Harzberti (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

'hab mir gerade mal die Zeit genommen diesen Thread komplett durch zu lesen.

Was fällt mir dabei auf?

1.) Der ganze Bürokratismus und die Formalien drohen den Keim schon vor der Erstehung zu ersticken. Gebietsansprüche, Interessenkonflikte etc. man oh man ich dachte so etwas gibt es nur unter Rokern. 

Eine I.G.-Harz *muss* den ganzen Harz bedienen und wenn das mit DIMB nicht geht - schade. Wobei ich es auch als wichtig und richtig ansehe einem großen Verband anzugehören. 

2.) Die Diskusionen, ob und wer für die Endstehung irgendwelcher Ausweichtrampelpfade verantwortlich ist bringt keinen - absolut *keinen *weiter!

Fakt ist das einige unwissende, vermutlich sogar welche denen man noch nie im Harz begegnet ist, die Macht haben Wege für einzelne Personen oder Gruppen zu sperren. 

Ich sehe es als äusserst bedenklich dem Harz mit solchen Wegsperrungen sein potenzial als schönstes Bikerevier Norddeutschlands zu entziehen. Aufklärung tut not! Und das gilt für beide Seiten. 

*Wanderer und Biker nebeneinander nicht gegeneinander im Harz *

Wenn ihr irgendwann die Gebietsansprüche geklärt habt, Sondergenhemigungen genehmigt sind, so dass eine Gründung bevorsteht, bin ich gerne Bereit (auch im Zusammengang mit dem DIMB!) der I.G.-Harz beizutretten.

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

Die IG Harz wird es definitiv geben und mein _persönliches_ Ziel ist es, sie dieses Jahr noch zu gründen! Ist doch eine schöne Aufgabe für die Nebensaison...
Ob es formal so abläuft, das bei der Wahl nur DIMB-Mitglieder aus SA beteiligt sind (wobei alle weiteren Interessenten natürlich wichtig und willkommen als Gäste sind) oder wir von der DIMB vorher noch das Okay bekommen, das Harzbewohner egal welchen Landes aktiv teilnehmen dürfen, sollte uns nicht viel kümmern. Nach der Wahl dürfen ja alle interessierten DIMB-Mitglieder der IG beitreten und sich einbringen, wenn ich die Aussagen der Experten richtig verstehe.
Langfristig würde ich es aber als sinnvoll ansehen (entschuldigt die penetrante Wiederholung... ) ein länderübergreifende IG für den Harz zu etablieren.

Bert:
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...
Außer: so ist es ja eigentlich fast immer, das Wanderer und Biker sehr gut miteinander auskommen. Nur die negativen Ausreißer bilden die weitläufige Meinung.


----------



## h2okopf (30. Oktober 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> 1.) Der ganze Bürokratismus und die Formalien drohen den Keim schon vor der Erstehung zu ersticken. Gebietsansprüche, Interessenkonflikte etc. man oh man ich dachte so etwas gibt es nur unter Rokern.


Sorry das sagen zu müssen, aber dann hast du es zwar gelesen, aber nicht verstanden. Es wurden an keiner Stelle Gebietsansprüche oder Interessenskonflikte geäußert. Es gab hier niemanden, der irgendwelche Hindernisse in den Weg gestellt hat. Eher im Gegenteil: Soweit es unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten ohne Verletzung der bestehenden Randbedingungen und Regeln möglich ist, wurde angeboten, alles zu tun, was dem Anliegen einer IG Harz zu Gute kommen kann. Viel mehr geht schlicht nicht.

Es gab aber Fragen zur Satzung und mir ging es nur darum, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es da Folgen geben kann, mit denen ihr rechnen solltet oder über die zumindest die Information da sein sollte. Solange es keine Landesverbände gibt, ist das sowieso alles nur bürokratischer Balast, aber dieser existiert nun einmal und darüber solltet ihr schlicht informiert sein. Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass dies Hindernisse o.ä. sind. Selbst wenn das irgendwann mal in der jetzigen Form zum Tragen kommt (was alles andere als sicher ist), wird alles unternommen werden, um da keine Probleme mit zu bekommen.


----------



## h2okopf (30. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ob es formal so abläuft, das bei der Wahl nur DIMB-Mitglieder aus SA beteiligt sind (wobei alle weiteren Interessenten natürlich wichtig und willkommen als Gäste sind) oder wir von der DIMB vorher noch das Okay bekommen, das Harzbewohner egal welchen Landes aktiv teilnehmen dürfen, sollte uns nicht viel kümmern.


Vielleicht nochmal zur weiteren Erläuterung, warum ich überhaupt auf die Thematik hingewiesen habe:

Bei der Gründungsversammlung darf generell jeder teilnehmen. Es gibt keinerlei Einschränkungen im DIMB-Regelwerk, was diesen Punkt betrifft. Damit hat auch jeder Anwesende Wahlrecht bei diesem Ereignis.

Wenn dann die Grenzen der IG festgelegt werden, was durchaus erst Sinn nach der formalen Gründung macht (was will man auch begrenzen, wenn noch nichts da ist), sind erst einmal nur die in diesem Grenzen wohnenen Mitglieder stimmberechtigt. (Das soll ergänzt werden durch freiwilligen Eintritt in eine IG, unabhängig vom Wohnsitz).

Was die Satzung betrifft, sagt diese nichts weiter aus zu den Randbedingungen, unter denen eine IG räumlich definiert wird, bis auf die Feststellung, dass es nicht zwei IGs im gleichen räumlichen Bereich geben darf. (Paragraph 3, Abschnitt 2, Satz 3 der Satzung). Das daraus resultierende Problem mit dem thüringer Teil des Harzes wird ja gelöst, indem die IG Thüringen den Verzicht auf diese Gebiete bereits erklärt hat.

Eine weitere Aussage gibt es jedoch noch in der IG-Ordnung, die hier relevant ist: "Bei der Gebietsfestlegung der IG sollte das Überschreiten von Bundeslandgrenzen grundsätzlich vermieden werden." Das ganze enthält das schöne Wort "grundsätzlich". Damit wird sichergestellt, dass Ausnahmen erlaubt sind und in diesem Fall sicherlich gestattet werden.

Trotzdem wird irgendwann einmal der Fall eintreten können, dass die IG sich einem Landesverand anschließen wird müssen. Aber das kann geklärt werden, wenn es soweit kommt. Mittelfristig sehe ich das jedenfalls noch nicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2012)

Super, damit sollten hoffentlich erstmal alle Unklarheiten und Bedenken beseitigt sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

Sehe ich genauso!
Wir können Nägel mit Köpfen machen...


----------



## verano (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke an h2okopf für die klärenden Worte. Ich finde es völlig normal, dass momentan viele Fragen gestellt werde. Liegt in der Natur der Sache, wenn man Neuland beschreitet. 
Oft hört sich dann vieles komplizierter an, als es tatsächlich ist und es wäre schade, wenn wir uns dadurch in´s Boxhorn jagen lassen.

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, bin ich ziemlich zuversichtlich, dass eine länderübergreifende IG Harz möglich ist und würde es begrüßen wenn diese zeitnah entstünde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...Wir können Nägel mit Köpfen machen...



...und deshalb lege ich jetzt mal mit der Organisation los.
Vorschlag: wir nutzen den November, um "Mitglieder zu sammeln". D.h., alle sind aufgerufen, optimalerweise der DIMB beizutreten, sich hier als potentielles Mitglied vorzustellen sowie unter Freunden, Bekannten, Kollegen und Bikekumpels Werbung für die Sache zu machen. Wir brauchen eine ungefähre Ansage über die Anzahl der Leute, die an der Gründung und Wahl teilnehmen möchten bzw. die der IG Harz beitreten möchten.
Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn wir hier ganz öffentlich darüber diskutieren, wie sich die IG strukturieren soll, siehe mein Vorschlag bezüglich Ansprechpartner für bestimmte Harzgebiete. Welch Gebiete, wer wohnt dort und kennt sich mit den Trails dort aus? Ein konkreter Vorschlag von mir: micha.qlb hat sich schon für ein Gebiet Nordost-Harz ausreichend qualifiziert, so ab Blankenburg bis Ostharzrand... 
Wer andere Vorschläge und Ideen hat, immer her damit!
Es wäre schön, wenn wir am Tag der Gründung schon eine möglichst detaillierte Vorstellung von dem haben, was wir dort tun. Um so weniger müssen wir dort arbeiten und können mehr essen, trinken und feiern...
Ein möglicher und aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ganz guter Termin wäre der 22.12.2012, der letzte Samstag vor Weihnachten.
Vielleicht können ja sogar Mitglieder anderer IGs (hallo Thüringen...) oder einfach andere DIMB Mitglieder als Gast vorbei schauen.
Wenn sich hier eine sinnvolle Anzahl an Leuten gemeldet hat, werden wir gemeinsam eine Liste erstellen, damit wir den Überblick bekommen.

Also ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich will an dieser Stelle nochmal den Vorschlag "sozial network" pushen. 

Man muss sich nichtmal viel Arbeit machen. Wenn jemand einen schicken Blog  o.ä. hat (Hasi?  ) kann entsprechender Content automatisch über nen RSS-Feed eine FB-Seite (oder was auch immer) füllen. Administativ ist also (fast) nur die der eigene Blog zu beleben. Vielleicht gibts ja nen Hobby-ITler mit fundiertem Halbwissen diesbezüglich???

also eine effizientere Werbetrommel fällt mir echt nicht ein...


Zum Termin. Ich würde fast sagen das an diesem Termin schon halb Deutschland Schwiegermutters Genörgel ertragen muss(einschließlich mir)...ne Woche eher ist glaube der günstigere Termin


----------



## AlexR (30. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema IT würde ich mich melden. FB ist gut und schön aber alleine nicht so hilfreich. Ich finde einen eigenen Blog nützlicher, da der auch für nicht FB Nutzer einsehbar ist.

Einen Internetauftritt braucht die IG sicher auch. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den anderen IGs gehandhabt wird. Ein eigenes Forum zur Kommunikation hilft auch sonst sieht in dem Thread hier irgendwann keiner durch.

Server und Domain könnte ich stellen.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...Man muss sich nichtmal viel Arbeit machen. Wenn jemand einen schicken Blog  o.ä. hat (Hasi?  ) kann entsprechender Content automatisch über nen RSS-Feed eine FB-Seite (oder was auch immer) füllen...



es kommt ein eigener Blog, "dasphonk" hat schon entsprechende Vorarbeit geleistet!
Das setzen wir ein Joomla auf, Vernetzung mit FB und G+ sollte kein Problem sein. Außerdem Verlinkung mit meinem Blog bzw. der FOKUS-Fotostudio Website, die ein Super Ranking hat.

Zum Termin. Ich würde fast sagen das an diesem Termin schon halb Deutschland Schwiegermutters Genörgel ertragen muss(einschließlich mir)...[/QUOTE]

Na eben deshalb...
Gern auch anderer Termin! So Mitte Dezember wäre schon toll, weil wir noch genug Vorlauf für Vorarbeiten haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Zum Thema IT würde ich mich melden. FB ist gut und schön aber alleine nicht so hilfreich. Ich finde einen eigenen Blog nützlicher, da der auch für nicht FB Nutzer einsehbar ist.
> 
> Einen Internetauftritt braucht die IG sicher auch. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den anderen IGs gehandhabt wird. Ein eigenes Forum zur Kommunikation hilft auch sonst sieht in dem Thread hier irgendwann keiner durch.
> 
> Server und Domain könnte ich stellen.



Dank dir, siehe mein Post vorher!
Domain ist in der Registrierung, Joomla würde ich gern nehmen, weil ich da massiv Vorwissen habe und ich es generell ganz sympathisch finde. Template erstelle ich auch...aber Entlastung bei der Admin ist immer willkommen!


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Zum Thema IT würde ich mich melden. FB ist gut und schön aber alleine nicht so hilfreich. Ich finde einen eigenen Blog nützlicher, da der auch für nicht FB Nutzer einsehbar ist.
> 
> Einen Internetauftritt braucht die IG sicher auch. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den anderen IGs gehandhabt wird. Ein eigenes Forum zur Kommunikation hilft auch sonst sieht in dem Thread hier irgendwann keiner durch.
> 
> Server und Domain könnte ich stellen.



So wars gemeint alleine sicher nicht sinnvoll aber um sich einer breiten Masse bekannt zu machen ist FB mittlerweile obligatorisch...auch wenns viele nicht gern hören 

Joomla kenn ich auch ganz gut auch wenn ich von der ganzen Programmiererei überhaupt kein Schimmer habe und meine eigene Site auch entsprechend aussieht; unterstützen aber gern.


----------



## h2okopf (30. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Einen Internetauftritt braucht die IG sicher auch. Ich weiß nicht wie das bei den anderen IGs gehandhabt wird.


Die Platform dafür ist hier gegeben: http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/dimb-vor-ort



> Ein eigenes Forum zur Kommunikation hilft auch sonst sieht in dem Thread hier irgendwann keiner durch.


Da machen sich die Interessengemeinschaften hier im Forum ganz gut, wie ich finde. Hat den Vorteil, dass alle hier die Platform kennen und akzeptieren und andere Interessenten auch mitmischen können. Gleiches gilt aber auch dafür, dass in einem Regionalforum getrennte Threads zu einzelnen Themen aufgemacht werden.

Gibt aber auch IGs, die nutzen dafür Facebook-Gruppen und ähnliches. Das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Happy_User (30. Oktober 2012)

N'Abend zusammen,

ich habe einwenig das Gefühl, dass hier eine Zieldefinition fehlt, was durch die IG erreicht werden soll.
Dies Ziel sollte erst einmal klar sein, bevor wir in irgendwelchen Gesichtsbüchern zu Aktionen animieren.

Ich habe nicht den Anspruch, dass 100% der Trails freigegeben werden. Eine solche Annahme ist für mich stand heute utopisch. 
Es sollte auch allen klar sein, dass der DIMB Trailrules hat. Diese sollte man schon beherzigen, wenn man sich für ein besseres miteinander einsetzen möchte.

Ich finde es auch legitim, dass nur in der IG sein kann, wer im Verein ist. 
Freie Organisationen/ Gemeinschaften wie z.B. die Bikearena, sind vom Nationalpark in der Entscheidung eingebunden gewesen. Ergebnis ist ja bekannt.

Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen, aber welche Aktivitäten führen den andere IGs aus? Haben die auch alle mit Wegesperrungen zu tun, oder betreiben diese einfach vereinsnahe Aktivitäten und erarbeiten sich so einen Status, dass Sie von dritten akzeptiert werden?

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## mw.dd (30. Oktober 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen, aber welche Aktivitäten führen den andere IGs aus? Haben die auch alle mit Wegesperrungen zu tun, oder betreiben diese einfach vereinsnahe Aktivitäten und erarbeiten sich so einen Status, dass Sie von dritten akzeptiert werden?
> ...



Was eine IG macht, ist ziemlich stark von der Lage vor Ort abhängig...
Wir wollen nicht hoffen, das sich die IGs alle mit (drohenden) Wegesperrungen herumschlagen müssen.

Aber wenn Du es ansprichst: München hat ein Problem mit den Isartrails, Taunus, Odenwald und Osthessen eines mit dem hessischen Forstgesetz, Stauferland, Nord- und Südschwarzwald sowie Stuttgart die 2m-Regel...

Saar und Rhein-Nahe haben ihre Flowtrails, Chemnitz organisiert hauptsächlich Hobbyrennen (SnowX, SchlossX, Wiesencross) und will eine Trainingsstrecke für DH/FR einrichten. Und ich mache hier in Dresden neben meiner Tätigkeit als IG-Referent mangels wirklicher Probleme nur etwas Mitglieder"bespaßung"  und versuche die örtliche Gravity-Fraktion davon zu überzeugen, sich für eine legale Strecke einzusetzen.

Es gibt also ganz verschiedene Betätigungsmöglichkeiten. Und der eigentliche Spaß am MTBiken soll ja auch mit gemeinsamen Touren und Biketreffs erhalten bleiben...


----------



## verano (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich könnte im Bereich IT/Design/Grafik meine Hilfe anbieten... falls da noch Bedarf ist. 

Eine gewisse "Zieldefinition" sollten wir zur Gründung festgelegt haben. Vielleicht könnten wir damit anfangen, dass sich jeder Interessierte mal Gedanken über seine Vorstellungen bezüglich der IG macht und die hier kurz vorstellt. Das muss ja nicht ausarten und nicht aus diskutiert werden. Wir hätten dann aber zumindest mal eine grobe Richtung. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (31. Oktober 2012)

Also eine art " Brainstorming " ? Hallo ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein, ich wohne in Goslar, habe also die Berge direkt vor der Haustür, und hab durch Zufall diesen Artikel gefunden, grundsätzlich würde ich mich dem DIMB anschliessen und einer IG beitreten / zustimmen, nur leider ist meine Freizeit sehr knapp und da bleibt keine zeit für Vereinstreffen, die Zeit verbringe ich lieber auf dem Rad oder mit meiner besseren Hälfte.


----------



## netsrac (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich komme auf Wolfenbüttel und bin des öfteren im Harz, gern im Osten, unterwegs.
Bei mir verhält es sich mit der Freizeit ähnlich wie bei fuxy. Wenn ich aber allein durch Mitgliedschaft was dazutun kann, bin ich gerne bereit die nötigen "Formalitäten" in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich werde das auch gleich mal im Bekanntenkreis verteilen.

Gruß netsrac


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Oktober 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> N'Abend zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einwenig das Gefühl, dass hier eine Zieldefinition fehlt, was durch die IG erreicht werden soll.
> Dies Ziel sollte erst einmal klar sein, bevor wir in irgendwelchen Gesichtsbüchern zu Aktionen animieren...





verano schrieb:


> Ich könnte im Bereich IT/Design/Grafik meine Hilfe anbieten... falls da noch Bedarf ist.
> 
> Eine gewisse "Zieldefinition" sollten wir zur Gründung festgelegt haben...



Da gebe ich euch vollkommen Recht.
Allgemein gefasst ist das Ziel der Gründung, das mit der IG Harz eine Lobby für möglichst alle Mountainbiker entsteht, die im Harz bzw. Nationalpark Harz ihr Hobby ausüben möchten. Dazu gehören aus meiner Sicht zur Zeit folgende Aufgaben:
- Kontaktaufnahme mit der NP-Verwaltung bezüglich der aktuellen Wegsperrungen und des Wegeplanes und - einer Korrektur bei beiden Themen
- Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Harzklub und anderen Vertretungen für Wanderer zwecks Zusammenarbeit
- Verbesserung des Images der Mountainbiker bei Behörden, Organisationen und in der Öffentlichkeit
Unabhängig von diesen Aufgaben werden wir die "Tradition" der Saisoneröffnungs- und -abschlusstouren im Rahmen der IG fortsetzen, Reisen organisieren, uns mit anderen IGs austauschen etc pp.
Weitere Ideen bitte hier posten!



fuxy schrieb:


> ...Hallo ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein, ich wohne in Goslar, habe also die Berge direkt vor der Haustür, und hab durch Zufall diesen Artikel gefunden, grundsätzlich würde ich mich dem DIMB anschliessen und einer IG beitreten / zustimmen, nur leider ist meine Freizeit sehr knapp und da bleibt keine zeit für Vereinstreffen, die Zeit verbringe ich lieber auf dem Rad oder mit meiner besseren Hälfte.





netsrac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme auf Wolfenbüttel und bin des öfteren im Harz, gern im Osten, unterwegs.
> Bei mir verhält es sich mit der Freizeit ähnlich wie bei fuxy. Wenn ich aber allein durch Mitgliedschaft was dazutun kann, bin ich gerne bereit die nötigen "Formalitäten" in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich werde das auch gleich mal im Bekanntenkreis verteilen.
> 
> Gruß netsrac



Ihr würdet unserer Sache damit riesig helfen! Und es wird sicher mal eine Möglichkeit eben, das wir auf einer Veranstaltung und/oder einer Tour zusammenkommen!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme auf Wolfenbüttel und bin des öfteren im Harz, gern im Osten, unterwegs.
> Bei mir verhält es sich mit der Freizeit ähnlich wie bei fuxy. Wenn ich aber allein durch Mitgliedschaft was dazutun kann, bin ich gerne bereit die nötigen "Formalitäten" in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich werde das auch gleich mal im Bekanntenkreis verteilen.
> 
> Gruß netsrac



Wohnst du direkt in WF? Ich wohne in Apelnstedt und werde bei der Sache auch mitmachen, allerdings hab ich evtl. etwas mehr Zeit


----------



## AlexR (31. Oktober 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem eigenen Wegweisernetz für uns MTBler? Vielleicht schon nach Schwierigkeit geordnet (blau/rot/schwarz). Das zeigt den Wandersleuten, das wir vollwertige Waldbenutzer sind und sorgt vielleicht dafür, das unerfahrene MTBler sich nicht dauer blockierend und Chickenway fräsend ne schwarze Piste runter stürzten .

Zusätzlich könnte man duch gezielte Beschilderung auch gewissen Wege "schützen" in dem MTB Routen drumherum ausgewiesen werden. Wenn genug leicht zu findende Angebote da sind, dann werden weniger Fahrer problematische Wege wählen.

Allerdings ist eine Ausschilderung auch immer mit mehr Verkehr und damit auch größeren Problemen verbunden. Daher nur so ein Gedanke .


----------



## Hasifisch (31. Oktober 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Daher nur so ein Gedanke .



Aber interessant.
Könnte mir auch ein Initiative der IG vorstellen, das wir an einigen Stellen die Trailrules der DIMB aushängen. Auch das würde den Wanderern zeigen (neben der Hinweise an die Biker), das man sich durchaus Gedanken macht und könnte das Feindbild aufweichen....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja, Wegweiser gibt es ja schon, von der Volksbank-Arena Harz. Allerdings bestehen die Routen zu 90% aus Schotterwegen. Wenn man was Wegweisermäßiges machen will müsster man sich vermutlich mit denen arrangieren oder sogar zusammen tun. 
Sonst gibt das nur Kuddelmuddel und Verwirrung.


----------



## netsrac (31. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ihr würdet unserer Sache damit riesig helfen! Und es wird sicher mal eine Möglichkeit eben, das wir auf einer Veranstaltung und/oder einer Tour zusammenkommen!



Das denke ich auch.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wohnst du direkt in WF? Ich wohne in Apelnstedt und werde bei der Sache auch mitmachen, allerdings hab ich evtl. etwas mehr Zeit



Ja, komme direkt aus WF.

Die Idee, die Trailrules aufzuhängen finde ich gut. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man auf einem "verbotenem Weg" erwischt wird?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will es nicht machen, die Frage ist: Sind die Folgen so drastisch, dass eine gewisse Abschreckung von Vorn herein gegeben ist? So, dass Ortsfremde auch ohne Zweifel erkennen, worauf Sie sich einlassen.

Dass alle, die diesen thread verfolgen und sich einbringen wollen, an die Regeln halten, setze ich voraus.

netsrac


----------



## AlexR (31. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Könnte mir auch ein Initiative der IG vorstellen, das wir an einigen Stellen die Trailrules der DIMB aushängen. Auch das würde den Wanderern zeigen (neben der Hinweise an die Biker), das man sich durchaus Gedanken macht und könnte das Feindbild aufweichen....



Finde ich gut .

Als Fernziel der IG würde mir ein offizielles Trailwegenetz gefallen. Ist aber denke ich utopisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (31. Oktober 2012)

Soo utopisch find ich das gar nicht. Man kann ja klein anfangen mit zwei, drei Strecken. Langfristig würde ich das schon für möglich halten! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## cappulino (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Worte meinerseits ... IG Thüringen war heute gepflegt Singletrails rund um Eisenach surfen, hat momentan keine "politischen" Themen!  
Regelmäßige "verpflichtende" Treffs wie von Fuxy angedeutet (Zeitthema) gibts bei uns nicht, dafür eine Monatstour jeweils in einer anderen Ecke und somit werden die Kontakte gepflegt und das biken nicht außer Acht gelassen. Das geht auch mit weiblicher Begleitung ;-)

Das Streckennetzthema solltet ihr meiner Meinung erstmal wieder in die unterste Schublade schieben, denn ihr würdet möglicherweise dann auch die Betreiberrolle bekommen, dadurch für Instandhaltung, Pflege und Ansprüche Dritter verantwortlich gemacht werden (in Konkurrenz zur Arena). Es gibt genug ausgewiesene Wege die man miteinander kombinieren kann => wenn es besonders interessante Touren gibt - macht eine IG Tour, stellt ggf. auch den Track bzw. eine Skizze zur Verfügung oder ähnliches und es gibt keinen zusätzlichen Aufwand der nicht geleistet werden kann und will.

Ich habe die IG Thüringen mit nur 2 weiteren Mitgliedern formal ins Leben gerufen, diese dann beim Vorstand der DIMB sozusagen beantragt => bei euch wäre es der IG Referent (siehe Verlauf des Threads). Welche Mitglieder dazu kommen, seht ihr dann , auch wie ihr euch organisiert. Es muss einen Sprecher geben und sollte wenigstens einen Stellvertreter geben  oder aber eine Art Leitungsteam - das könnten eure Regionalbeautftragten sein.

Eine weitere wichtige Aufgabe, zusätzlich zu den oben von Hasifisch genannten, ist auch die Kommunikation innerhalb des Vereins - wenn es juristische und beratende Unterstützung geben soll (ist ja Ziel) dann müssen die Themen aufbereitet und kommuniziert werden.  Verfolgt mal das Hessen-Thema, welche Stellungnahmen es da vom Rechtsreferenten gibt, dort liegt die Stärke des Gesamtvereins. Die DIMB hat sehr viele Mitglieder und für konkrete Themen konnten immer wieder zuätzliche Aktive gewonnen werden, die sich entsprechend ihrer Möglichkeiten einsetzen, dadurch wird sie stärker!


----------



## Hasifisch (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, Wegweiser gibt es ja schon, von der Volksbank-Arena Harz. Allerdings bestehen die Routen zu 90% aus Schotterwegen. Wenn man was Wegweisermäßiges machen will müsster man sich vermutlich mit denen arrangieren oder sogar zusammen tun.
> Sonst gibt das nur Kuddelmuddel und Verwirrung.



Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mir nie Gedanken über diese Routen gemacht, sehe gelegentlich an Forstwegen mal ein Schild, das war es. Es mag eben gerade ein Problem sein, das diese Forststraßen-Romantik als Mountainbiken angesehen wird und auf Seiten der NP-Verwaltung nun Überraschung herrscht, warum auf einmal so eine Aufregung gemacht wird. Genau darin sehe ich eine Hauptaufgabe der IG Harz, in der Kommunikation mit dem NP!
Es gibt letztlich generell keinen Grund, warum Mountainbiker ein deutlich anderes, sprich drastisch weniger anspruchsvolles Wegenetz nutzen dürfen als Wanderer. Es ist eine willkürliche Ausgrenzung einer großen Interessensgemeinschaft auf Grund (nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach) völlig falscher Ansichten und Informationen. Und entgegen dem auf jeder Tour vielfach erbrachtem Beweis, das ein freundliches Miteinander möglich und fast immer Normalität ist. Alle Beschilderungen, die explizit auf Mountainbiker hinweisen, sei es positiv durch speziell markierte Routen oder negativ durch Verbotsschilder, tragen letztlich die gleiche Botschaft in sich: Mountainbiken ist irgend etwas Unnormales, was dringend geregelt und eingeschränkt werden muss. Ich selbst habe mit einigen anderen Bikern vor kurzem erlebt, was das in den Köpfen mancher Wanderer veranstaltet, als wir von einem aufgebrachten Exemplar am weiterfahren gehindert wurden...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. November 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> ...Als Fernziel der IG würde mir ein offizielles Trailwegenetz gefallen. Ist aber denke ich utopisch.





cappulino schrieb:


> ...Das Streckennetzthema solltet ihr meiner Meinung erstmal wieder in die unterste Schublade schieben, denn ihr würdet möglicherweise dann auch die Betreiberrolle bekommen, dadurch für Instandhaltung, Pflege und Ansprüche Dritter verantwortlich gemacht werden (in Konkurrenz zur Arena)...



Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach auch zu viel und zu weit gegangen. Im Prinzip ist ja auch alles ausgeschildert und nach normale - im NP nicht gültigem - Forst- und Waldrecht gibt es auch keine Unterscheidung bei der Wegenutzung für Fußgänger und Fahrradfahrer.
Es wäre ja verständlich, wenn der NP z.B. am Hohnekamm zur Verkehrsregelung 2 der 5 Trails nur für Wanderer lassen möchte, aber ein ganzen großen, schönen und lohnenswerten Bereich komplett zu sperren ist - ich muss es so sagen - ein Sauerei. Das widerspricht dem auch im NP-Gesetz verankertem Grundsatz der adäquaten Nutzung durch alle Interessengruppen.
Abgesehen davon kann m.W. im NP sowie nur die NP-Verwaltung Betreiber sein. Ich weiß nicht, wie das mit der Volksbank geregelt wird, aber das kann uns wie schon geschrieben egal sein.
Weil noch mal die Frage zur Bestrafung kam: nichts genaues weiß man nicht...und das ist genau das Problem. Es werden Verbote ausgesprochen, Wegepläne erstellt etc. aber kein Wort darüber, wie Vertöße gewertet werden. Wenn als Ordnungswidrigkeit, laut NP-Gesetz aber sehr teuer (bis fünfstellig), aber es gibt scheinbar keinen verbindlichen Strafenkatalog.


----------



## dasphonk (1. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...und deshalb lege ich jetzt mal mit der Organisation los.
> 
> ..
> Es wäre schön, wenn wir am Tag der Gründung schon eine möglichst detaillierte Vorstellung von dem haben, was wir dort tun. Um so weniger müssen wir dort arbeiten und können mehr essen, trinken und feiern...
> ...



Ja, ich denke auch, dass wir langsam nach einen Termin Ausschau halten sollten. 
22.12.2012 ist bei mir allerdings ausgeschlossen.
15.12.2012 oder 29.12.2012 würden mir deutlich besser passen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mir nie Gedanken über diese Routen gemacht, sehe gelegentlich an Forstwegen mal ein Schild, das war es. Es mag eben gerade ein Problem sein, das diese Forststraßen-Romantik als Mountainbiken angesehen wird und auf Seiten der NP-Verwaltung nun Überraschung herrscht, warum auf einmal so eine Aufregung gemacht wird. Genau darin sehe ich eine Hauptaufgabe der IG Harz, in der Kommunikation mit dem NP!
> Es gibt letztlich generell keinen Grund, warum Mountainbiker ein deutlich anderes, sprich drastisch weniger anspruchsvolles Wegenetz nutzen dürfen als Wanderer. Es ist eine willkürliche Ausgrenzung einer großen Interessensgemeinschaft auf Grund (nicht nur meiner Ansicht nach) völlig falscher Ansichten und Informationen. Und entgegen dem auf jeder Tour vielfach erbrachtem Beweis, das ein freundliches Miteinander möglich und fast immer Normalität ist. Alle Beschilderungen, die explizit auf Mountainbiker hinweisen, sei es positiv durch speziell markierte Routen oder negativ durch Verbotsschilder, tragen letztlich die gleiche Botschaft in sich: Mountainbiken ist irgend etwas Unnormales, was dringend geregelt und eingeschränkt werden muss. Ich selbst habe mit einigen anderen Bikern vor kurzem erlebt, was das in den Köpfen mancher Wanderer veranstaltet, als wir von einem aufgebrachten Exemplar am weiterfahren gehindert wurden...


Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht vorteilhaft die bestehenden Strecken zu ignorieren. Denn einerseits wird die NP-Verwaltung sehr wahrscheinlich erstmal darauf verweisen dass es ja schon so und so viel km ausgeschilderte "Mountainbike-Strecken" gibt. Hier sollten wir dann mit der nicht vorhandenen Akzeptanz aufgrund mangelnder Trail-Routen kontern. Man muss hir nur mal nach Volksbank-Arena Harz googeln, ich hab noch keinen getroffen der die Routen toll fand.

Und andererseits ist die Grundidee gut, Routen auszuschildern und Kartenmaterial mit Tourenbeschreibungen heraus zu geben. Nur die Durchführung ist halt ziemlich suboptimal. Die Routen sind auch schon nach blau rot schwarz sortiert. Nur dummerweise bezieht sich das nur darauf wie konditionell anspruchsvoll sie sind, nicht wie schwer die Trails sind. Wobei das bei derzeitigem Stand auch nicht so wichtig ist, ist alles tendenziell blau 
Ich denke wenn man mit den Organisatoren ins Gespräch kommt (sofern da überhaupt noch wer was dran macht), könnte man das ganze durchaus als Grundlage nehmen und kompett überarbeiten. Man könnte ja auch eine Doppelfarbmarkierung machen. die erste für den konditionellen Anspruch, die zweite für den Technischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... Man könnte ja auch eine Doppelfarbmarkierung machen. die erste für den konditionellen Anspruch, die zweite für den Technischen.



Oder als Ergänzung die Abkürzungen der Singletrailskala (S1, S2, ...) hinzufügen.

Die Volksbank-Arena-Routen sind nur was für Touren- und Genussfahrer.
Die gibt es genug und die sind mit diesen Routen auch sehr gut bedient. 
Die Trails, über die wir reden, verlangen mehr vom Fahrer. Fahrtechnisch und naturschützend.
Wenn diese Routen als Trails ausgeschrieben wären, kommt man mit der Skala-Abkürzung ganz gut zurecht. Ich denke mal, dass diese Trails dann aber auch geziehlt gesucht werden. Der Fahrer beschäftigt sich also schon im Vorfeld damit.

Für alle, die sich aus Versehen verirren, sollte statt Verbotsschild ein eindeutiger Hinweis auf die Wegbeschaffenheit und eine eindeutiger Hinweis gegeben werden, dass die Wege nicht verlassen werden dürfen (Vermeidung von Chickenways).


----------



## TG333 (1. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wenn hier weiter Bewegung in die Sache kommt, dann wirke ich auch gern mit. Kann Kontakte Richtung Harzklub herstellen und bin mit den bikeparks recht gut vernetzt.


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2012)

Die ganze Initiative ist ja aufgrund der Verbote entstanden. Daher ist  das primäres Ziel gegen die Sperrungen vorzugehen und nicht an das  Erstellen von neuen Routen oder an  das Einbeziehen Vorhandener zu  denken. Das wäre für den Anfang einfach zu viel, irreführend und evtl.  sogar suboptimal. Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass eine  NP-Verwaltung das momentane Aufkommen an Radlern akzeptieren kann, bei  einer Vermarktung, einem Einbeziehen in Routen oder auch einer gezielten  Ausschilderung dieses Vorhaben blockiert. Verständlicherweise!
Die  meisten hier haben bestimmte auch kein Interesse an einer gezielten  Vermarktung der betroffenen Trails, sondern wollen einfach nur das Vorhandene nutzen und legal  fahren... 

Gleiches Recht und damit freie Trails für Alle! Das  sollte das Ziel sein. Das setzt voraus, das nicht nur die Mountainbiker,  sondern auch die Wanderer in die Pflicht genommen werden und sich beide  Gruppierungen an gewisse Regeln halten. Aufklärung, Verständnis und  Toleranz... das sind die Themen. Denn jeglicher Kompromiss jetzt seitens  der MTBler bedeutet ja nur, dass man später nur geduldet und nicht  akzeptiert wird.

Das das funktioniert, sieht man ja in genug Regionen wie z.B. hier...











Mit  solchen Schildern könnte es funktionieren. Es werden alle angesprochen  und darauf hingewiesen, das nur ein Miteinander das Leben leichter macht  
Die Regeln müssten etwas angepasst werden (das Design natürlich auch), aber dies ist der richtige Weg... ohne Verbote.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Natürlich muss der erste Schritt sein möglichst die Verbote aufzuheben, aber ich denke es ist utopisch dass die NP-Verwaltung jeden Trail freigeben wird, zumal das im Grunde auch nicht ganz der Philsophie der DIMB entspricht. 
Dabei geht es zwar um Open Trails, gesteht der "Gegenseite" aber durchaus auch zu, den einen oder anderen Trail als reinen Wanderweg zu definieren, weil er entweder zu eng und schwierig ist um beide Gruppen gefahrlos aneinander vorbei zu bugsieren, oder weil Gründe des Naturschutzes dafür sprechen.
Und wenn solche Regelungen getroffen wurden sind wir gehalten uns daran zu halten.
Die Hinweisschilder für beide Seiten sind auf jeden Fall etwas dass man an großen Kreuzungen, Parkplätzen und wichtigen Traileinstiegen anleiern sollte!
Allerdings bedeuten die Schilder aus Saalbach nichts anderes als eine gezielte Lenkung der Biker und Wanderer, ebenso wie es eine überarbeitete Version der VB-Aren darstellen würde.

Und da die VB-Arena durchaus mal dafür gedacht war Biker als Touristen anzulocken wäre das ggf. ein Hebel den man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, je nach dem wie sich erste Gespräche entwickeln. 


Übrigens grübel ich gerade ob ein eigener, nicht öffentlich einsehbarer, Bereich zur "Strategie-Entwicklung" nicht früher oder später angebracht wäre. Die Deisterfreun.de handhaben es ähnlich. Denn teilweise kommt es doch zu Äußerungen von Ideen die schnell wieder revidiert werden, dann aber "im Netz" und evtl. irgendwo doch mal anecken wo man garnicht mit gerechnet hat...

  @dimb:
wisst ihr etwas davon dass jemand aus der DIMB an den gesprächen zur VB-Arena beteiligt war? Und wenn ja, könnte der sich dann mal mit uns kurzschließen wie das damals gelaufen ist?


----------



## netsrac (1. November 2012)

Ich finde diese Fairplay-Schilder im Prinzip garnicht schlecht, denn es trifft den Kern der Sache. Eine Unterscheidung in Bike- und Wanderwege macht m.M.n nur innerhalb der Bikeparks Sinn. Außerhalb sollten alle das gleiche Recht zur Benutzung für alle Wege haben.
Das man auch nicht jeden Trail beschildern kann ist eigentlich klar, oder?
Wichtiger finde ich, dass Wanderer ein anderes Bild bekommen (aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es Leute gibt, die alle Biker über einen Kamm scheren) und das die "schwarzen Schafe" unter den MTB'lern besser informiert und zu einem angemessenen Verhalten geführt werden.
Auch sollten Leute, die Fahrtechnikkurse oder geführte Touren anbieten, diese Problematik als Infopunkt mit in ihre Programme aufnehmen. So ein Thema anzusprechen kostet nicht viel Zeit und sollte Standard sein. Evtl. könnte man Leute aus diesen bereichen hierfür gewinnen. Hier mal ein Link von "Trailtech": http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2012/07/18/mtb-im-nationalpark-harz/


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @dimb:wisst ihr etwas davon dass jemand aus der DIMB an den gesprächen zur VB-Arena beteiligt war? Und wenn ja, könnte der sich dann mal mit uns kurzschließen wie das damals gelaufen ist?


Hab hier jetzt das erste Mal davon was gelesen. Aber ich frag mal, ob dazu jemand noch was weiß.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Das wäre super, das ist eine Info die vermutlich nicht ganz unwichtig ist wenn man Kontakt aufnimmt. 

Ich werd zu Hause auch mal in das Büchlein von der VB-Arena gucken ob da was drin steht.

Auf der Hompage der VB-Arena bezieht man sich sogar auf die Trail-Rules der DIMB. 





> Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.
> 
> Diese Harzer Mountainbikeregeln basieren auf den DIMB Trailrules. Der DIMB - Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.- macht sich mit über 35.000 Mitgliedern starkt für einen umweltverträglichen Mountainbike-Sport und die Interessenvertretung von Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern. Mit seiner zentralen Forderung nach Open Trails setzt sich der Verband dafür ein, dass alle Wege auch per Bike zu befahren sind, sofern dies mit Natur und Umwelt verträglich ist. Zu diesem Zweck setzt er sich auch für die Beachtung von Wege-Regeln ein, die ein vernünftiges und friedliches Miteinander garantieren.
> Mehr Informationen über den DIMB und die Trailrules


----------



## netsrac (1. November 2012)

Hier läßt sich nachlesen, wie das mit der VoBa-Arena begonnen hat 

http://www.volksbankarenaharz.de/archiv/index.htm

Von DIMB habe ich aber nicht gefunden.

Lediglich wird auf der HP bei den verhaltensregeln auf die DIMB hingewiesen.


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2012)

Mir ist schon klar, auf welcher Grundlage die jeweiligen Interessenvertretungen etc. angehört werden müssen. Ist im Siebengebirge etc. ja nicht anders gewesen. 

Aber ich habe bisher nichts drüber gehört, dass die DIMB im Harz bereits aktiv war. Aber mal schauen, ob es noch zu einer Erleuchtung kommt.

In deinem Zitat steht ja leider auch nicht bei, welche Vereine verteten waren, geschweige denn, welche Personen die Vereine repräsentiert haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings bedeuten die Schilder aus Saalbach nichts anderes als eine gezielte Lenkung der Biker und Wanderer, ebenso wie es eine überarbeitete Version der VB-Aren darstellen würde.
> 
> Und da die VB-Arena durchaus mal dafür gedacht war Biker als Touristen anzulocken wäre das ggf. ein Hebel den man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, je nach dem wie sich erste Gespräche entwickeln...



Meines Wissens ist die Volksbankarena eine total vom NP unabhängige Initiative von Tourismusverbänden, um eine bestimmte Zielgruppe anzusprechen und in den Harz zu locken. Sie hat nix mit irgendwelchen Open-Trail-Aktionen oder sonstwas zu tun und schon gar nichts mit dem NP. Andere Informationen finde ich zumindest nicht. Es gab sicherlich Verhandlungen zwischen NP und VBA, damit letztere einige Routen durch den NP legen konnte. Eine Kontroll-, Schutz- oder Leitungsfunktion hat sie aber keinesfalls und auf keinen Fall ist sie in irgendeiner Art eine Interessenvertetung.
Einzige Unternehmung der VBA ist es aus meiner Sicht daher, Fahrradrouten zu erstellen und zu veröffentlichen, um damit den Harz attraktiv zu machen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das damit automatisch nicht beschilderte Wege für MTBler nicht nutzbar sind, erweckt aber bei unbedarften oder voreingenommenen Wanderern den Eindruck, das man jenseits beschilderter Routen nicht fahren darf. Daher finde ich Beschilderungen dieser Art generell unzweckmäßig.
Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, das unsere Anliegen sich von denen der VBA doch recht stark unterscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Das kann durchaus sein, so ganz hab ich die Zusammenhänge da nicht geblickt. Vielleicht möglich dass der mangelnde Trailanteil daran liegt dass man nicht mit dem NP aneinander geraten wollte.
Aber ganz ohne eine Erlaubnis vom NP dürfte das auch nicht geschehen sein.


----------



## chris29 (1. November 2012)

Hallo!
Habe das Thema ebend gerade erst gefunden. Da ich mit den Planungen der letzten Routen der Volksbank Arena befasst war (Thüringen) kann ich schon mal sagen, dass das Wegenetz von unserer Seite mehr Trailanteile beinhalten sollte. Leider ist es aber so, dass das letzte Wort der Forst und auch die untere Naturschutzbehörde hat. Diese streichen dann ein Trail nach dem nächsten raus, ob berechtigt oder nicht. Oft sind auch Naturschutzgebiete oder Biotope ausgewiesen, die der gemeine Mountainbiker auf Anhieb so nicht wahrnimmt. Sicher, mir wär ein höherer Trailanteil auch lieber....

Ein neues, zweites Wegenetz auszubauen, halte ich zu 100% unrealistisch! Im Moment sieht die Situation im Harz so aus, dass alles recht entspannd nebeneinander her läuft. Also, es gibt zwischen Wanderern und (sich normal verhaltenden) Mountainbikern keine Probleme. Ich denke, dass es bei einer Gründung der IG Harz der Spass am Sport im Vordergrund stehen sollte. Also Treffen zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten etc... 
Beste Grüße
Christian Deike


----------



## dwe60 (1. November 2012)

Ich mische mich da mal ganz kurz ein:

1. soweit ich informiert bin war die DIMB  an den Gesprächen betieligt - ob die damaligen Personen allerdings noch Funktionen in der Organisation haben habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden - versuche aber da Infos zu bekommen

2. zum Streckennetz der VB-Arena: die dafür Verantwortlichen sitzen hier in Clausthal und ich werde mal Kontakt zu ihnen aufnehmen - weiß aber das sie in der Beziehung auch hoffnungslos überlastet sind und die Betreuung der Ausschilderung nebenamtlich abläuft

Clausthaler Grüße

Dieter


----------



## dwe60 (1. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich mische mich da mal ganz kurz ein:
> 
> 1. soweit ich informiert bin war die DIMB  an den Gesprächen betieligt - ob die damaligen Personen allerdings noch Funktionen in der Organisation haben habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden - versuche aber da Infos zu bekommen
> 
> ...



edit: na das passt ja wie Faust aufs Auge - dann brauch ich dich ja nicht mehr anzurufen


----------



## mw.dd (1. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> ...
> Die Volksbank-Arena-Routen sind nur was für Touren- und Genussfahrer.
> ...



Ich bin Touren- und Genußfahrer. Wieso sollte ich da auf Trails verzichten?
Nach meinem Empfinden ist die Volksbankarena eher etwas für die Kilometer- und Höhenmeterfresserfraktion 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ]
> Man hatte mich nämlich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Interessen der MTBler bereits in den Gremien durch DIMB (!!!) ... vertreten werden...



Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Sowohl den NP als auch die VB-Arena gibt es aber schon ein paar Jahre (auf alle Fälle länger, als ich in der DIMB bin); möglicherweise ist da früher etwas in der Richtung gelaufen.

Wenn diese Behauptung von der NP-Verwaltung nochmals aufgestellt wird: Fragt doch mal bitte genau nach, wer denn dort als Vertreter der DIMB am Tisch sitzt.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der Hompage der VB-Arena bezieht man sich sogar auf die Trail-Rules der DIMB.



Sehr lobenswert; wir freuen uns, wenn auf diese Regeln verwiesen wird.
Auf eine Beteiligung durch uns kann man deswegen aber nicht schließen.


----------



## chris29 (1. November 2012)

Ich werde mit Herrn Dr. Knolle von der NP Verwaltung heute noch Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich selbst war vor 2 Wochen auch in den genannten Bereichen unterwegs und mir sind auch diverse Verbotsschilder aufgefallen.
Werde Ihm auch schreiben, dass eine große Diskussion darüber entbrannt ist. Mal schauen, wie er sich zur Thematik äussert.


----------



## netsrac (1. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich bin Touren- und Genußfahrer. Wieso sollte ich da auf Trails verzichten?
> Nach meinem Empfinden ist die Volksbankarena eher etwas für die Kilometer- und Höhenmeterfresserfraktion



Das ist dann eben ein Sache der eigenen Definition 

Sicherlich ist auch der Trailfahrer ein Tourer und ein Genießer. Aber eben nicht im Sinne der VoBa-Arena.

Man hat sich damals einfach keine Gedanken gemacht. Für Leute, die nicht so versiert sind und nicht soo technische Trails suchen ist das bestehende Wegenetz ideal. Für nicht wenige Andere eben nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon, wie es auf den "Trails" in Saalbach so aussieht  ??? *



Das ist halt der Preis der Vermarktung mit der JokerCard .
Sollte aber ja auch kein Vergleich sein, sondern eher dieses Schilder-Konzept hier einbringen... wobei eigentlich nur das erste von mir favorisiert wird.


----------



## chris29 (1. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Man hat sich damals einfach keine Gedanken gemacht.



Das kann ich Dir versichern, man hat sich danals schon Gedanken gemacht. Nur ob man die Trails genehmigt bekommt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt! Hatte ich oben aber bereits geschrieben. Leider ist es von "aussen" einfach, den Planern die Schuld zu geben. Ist auch normal, da die meisten gar nicht die Hintergründe des Genehmigungsverfahrens kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. November 2012)

Nabend allerseits

*Zu der Idee mit den Trailrouten:*
Nicht nur das dies wie schon gesagt utpisch ist wäre es außerdem ein Weg in die falsche Richtung und zwar den mit einen harmonischen miteinander zw. Wanderer und MTBler.
Wenn alle Trails haarklein beschildert wären würde in kürzester Zeit der NP Harz zum Bikepark Harz. Das wäre dann das AUS für den Zweiradsport jeglicher Art.

*TrailRules an Hotspots:*
Auch das find ich nicht so dolle.
Die Leute wie wir es sind fahren kein Fahrrad sondern MTB und wir wissen wie man sich verhält und rücksicht nimmt.
Es gibt aber noch die Fahrradfahrer die bei FITforFUN.de, Apothekenumschau usw. gelesen haben das Mountainbike fahren angesagt ist und obendrein noch gesund ist. Diese können mit den Rules überhauptnichts anfangen bzw. sie einhalten. Wenn sie bergab in eine Grenzsituation kommen werden sie die Hinterradbremse ziehen und den umpflügen. Man kann denen garnicht böse sein weil sie eben nicht wissen wie es richtig geht.
Wenn jetzt wer sagt dann dürfen sie eben im Harz nicht fahren, ist das schlichtweg arrogant den der Wald ist für alle da.
Dann gibts noch das Problem das Wanderer wie diese die Hasifisch letztens traf dieGesetze für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen könnte.
Mit anderen Worten: Sieht man einen MTBler der ein Busch streift und es fällt ein Blatt runter wird er angefurtzt er solle doch keine Spuren hinterlassen. 
Wenn ein MTBler auf eine Wandergruppe trifft, er sich nicht sofort vom Bike wirft es den Hang runterwirft und sich auf einen Baum flüchtet würd er angefurtzt das er doch immer Platz zu machen hat.
Es gibt für den NP Harz genug Schilder mit den Richtlinien wie Müll mit nehmen und das Wanderer Vorfahrt haben, das sollte reichen.
Ich will ein Blätterwald und kein Schilderwald

*Die VAH Touren:*
Vor 2 Jahren bekam ich ich das Kartennmaterial inkl. Buch geschenkt. Als die Sasion begann versuchte ich mich an den Touren um Zorge. Eigentlich sind sie nicht schlecht, ich bin oft von den Wegen weg und fuhr ein bissel für mich. Bin aber immer wieder der Beschilderung begegnet und hatte so ein Anhaltspunkt.
Ja trailtechnisch anspruchsvoll sind sie nicht aber wenn Mütterchen und Väterchen sich  mit ihren neu erworbenen Bulls Coperheads auf den Weg macht die Touren zu fahren ist es besser so das sie nicht so anspruchsvoll sind
* @chris29*
Du hast den Südharzer Teil um NDH gemacht??
Der Poppenturm ist ein wirklich super Ziel (ist meine Hausstrecke) und der Trail wieder zurück nach Ilfeld wäre wenn er nicht so gefährlich wär ein Highlight der Tour. 
Werd mir mal auf der HP die anderen Routen anschauen

@IG Thüringen

Huhu 
Ich bin Thüringer und nun auch ber der DIMB.
Kurz gesagt, ich will zu euch stoßen
Hmm... wie geht´n das bzw. wie regestrier ich mich bei euch?
Ich kann doch auf 2 Hochzeiten tanzen oder? Weil wenn die IG Harz gegründet wird möcht ich auch unbedingt dazu gehören (Harz=)

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Hmm, du hast da eben geschrieben was du nicht willst, und alles in allem liest sich das sehr negativ.
Kannst du evtl. noch formulieren was du erreichen möchtest und wie du dir den Weg dahin vorstellst?
Ich denke das würde uns eher weiter bringen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (1. November 2012)

Ich möchte ein positives Image für uns MTBler, das Trails nicht weiter für uns geschlossen werden. Zeigen das wir keine Randgruppe sondern ein wichtiger Bestandteil descHarzes sind.
Versteh mich nicht falsch und seh das geschriebene nicht zu negativ. Wenn man alle Trails erkenntlich macht wird das irgendwann so sehr ausgenutzt das Wanderer sich da nicht mehr hintrauen.
Auf kurz oder lang würde der Schuss nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> @IG Thüringen
> 
> Huhu
> Ich bin Thüringer und nun auch ber der DIMB.
> ...


Wenn du in Thüringen wohnst, und Nordhausen gehört nunmal dazu, bist du automatisch in der IG Thüringen. "Drin sein" ist also nicht schwer. Wenn es demnächst die Einladung zur IG-Versammlung gibt, wirst du diese auch erhalten.

Was das Tourenangebot und andere Aktivitäten betrifft, findest du diese unter http://www.dimb.de/thüringen. Das Jahr ist allerdings fast rum, wenn es noch etwas gibt, dann kurzfristig, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.

Tanzen, in dem Fall dich einbringen, kannst du prinzipiell überall. Aber es steht dir nur in einer IG ein Stimmrecht zu, wenn es um Wahlen geht beispielsweise. Noch ist das automatisch die IG Thüringen, aber wie weiter oben schon mal gesagt, soll das demnächst auf Wunsch änderbar sein. Auch wenn die IG Harz ihr Einzugsgebiet entsprechend ausweist, kann es passieren, dass du automatisch rumrutscht, solange kein Wunsch von dir registriert ist, der das verhindert. Ist alles noch ein wenig "wenn, aber und falls", was die IG-Wahlmögichkeit betrifft, aber das wird schon.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. November 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ich möchte ein positives Image für uns MTBler, das Trails nicht weiter für uns geschlossen werden. Zeigen das wir keine Randgruppe sondern ein wichtiger Bestandteil descHarzes sind.
> Versteh mich nicht falsch und seh das geschriebene nicht zu negativ. Wenn man alle Trails erkenntlich macht wird das irgendwann so sehr ausgenutzt das Wanderer sich da nicht mehr hintrauen.
> Auf kurz oder lang würde der Schuss nach hinten los gehen.



Das ist glaube ich dass was wir alle wollen. Die Crux an der Sache ist wie kommen wir dahin? 
Das ausgeschilderte Trails womöglich aufgrund höherer Frequentierung zu mehr Problemen durch Überfüllung führen ist tatsächlich wahrscheinlich.  
Das könnte ein Argument sein dass wir in der vermutlich bevorstehenden Diskussion mit den entsprechenden Stellen auch zu hören kriegen. 
Daher meine Überlegung ob man eine Möglichkeit finden kann das irgendwie zu steuern, oder ob das nicht nötig sein wird. 

Ich tu mich irgendwie schwer das hier schriftlich zu formulieren, solche Brainstorming mache ich irgendwie lieber wenn man sich gegenseitig in die Augen gucken kann...

Achja, wo werde ich als Niedersachse eigentlich hin sortiert? Hier gibt es ja nur die Hamburg/Harburg-IG...


----------



## netsrac (1. November 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir versichern, man hat sich danals schon Gedanken gemacht. Nur ob man die Trails genehmigt bekommt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt! Hatte ich oben aber bereits geschrieben. Leider ist es von "aussen" einfach, den Planern die Schuld zu geben. Ist auch normal, da die meisten gar nicht die Hintergründe des Genehmigungsverfahrens kennen.



Danke für die Aufklärung. Ich wollte aber auch keinen Planern die Schuld zu schieben. Ich selber bin damals auch noch die Routen gefahren. Nur geht es eben um technische Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (1. November 2012)

Ich denke, dass Aushängen von Trailrules / Infotafeln macht schon deshalb Sinn, weil es eine positive Außenwirkung hat und Nichtbiker erkennen, dass wir (die Biker) verantwortungsvoll mit Natur und Wegen umgehen. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Achja, wo werde ich als Niedersachse eigentlich hin sortiert? Hier gibt es ja nur die Hamburg/Harburg-IG...


Wenn du nicht im Einzugsbereich einer IG wohnst, bist du von Haus aus keiner IG zugeordnet. Die IG ist ein optionales Konstrukt, nicht obligatorisch. Wer gar nicht zu einer IG gehören will, kann auch das.


----------



## cappulino (1. November 2012)

Trialbiker du stehst in der Mitgliederliste sogar recht weit oben, wenn dein Nachname mit B beginnt  somit wirst du am Wochenende Emailpost erhalten. Zieltermin für IG Versammlung Thüringen ist 25.11. in Erfurt, Augustiner an der Krämerbrücke.

Die Abteilung Harz sollte sich mal einen Terminmanager (Doodle?) oder eine Umfrage zwecks Terminfindung starten... allen wird man es nie recht machen können.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich dass was wir alle wollen. Die Crux an der Sache ist wie kommen wir dahin?
> Das ausgeschilderte Trails womöglich aufgrund höherer Frequentierung zu mehr Problemen durch Überfüllung führen ist tatsächlich wahrscheinlich.
> Das könnte ein Argument sein dass wir in der vermutlich bevorstehenden Diskussion mit den entsprechenden Stellen auch zu hören kriegen.
> Daher meine Überlegung ob man eine Möglichkeit finden kann das irgendwie zu steuern, oder ob das nicht nötig sein wird.
> ...



Augen gucken ist immer gut, führt aber im Falle eines Brainstormings dazu, dass das Brainstorming (ich nenns einfach mal so) zu ner Endlosdiskussion ohne Ergebnis führt...es braucht also einen Moderator, der im Zweifelsfall aber parteiisch is.

Wenn wir nun schon bei Kreativitätstechniken sind und vor dem Hintergrund der räumlichen Trennung und dass bis zum ersten Treffen noch bisl Zeit vergeht, werf ich dann mal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methode_635 in den Raum. Der Moderator entfällt, die Teilnehmer können sich jeder für sich selbst was vorräubern und am Ende können die (hoffentlich) guten Ideen halt ausgewertet und das Beste draus gemacht werden.
Dabei muss nicht viel geschrieben werden, es wird vorher nix totdiskutiert u.s.w.u.s.f.

...nur ma so als Vorschlag um dann zu gegebener Zeit auch ma Nägel mit Köppen zu haben. Damit kömmer dann die ganzen Schilder an die Bäume zu kloppen 

dies ist übrigens ein ernst gemeinter Vorschlag


----------



## h2okopf (1. November 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> Trialbiker du stehst in der Mitgliederliste sogar recht weit oben, wenn dein Nachname mit B beginnt  somit wirst du am Wochenende Emailpost erhalten.


Ich glaube da hast du dich verschätzt. Es sind zwei Marcus in der Liste, der mit "B" aus Jena, der andere mit "M" aus Nordhausen. Ich würde daher drauf wetten, dass der Nordhäuser der Trailbiker ist. Wenn das falsch ist, spendier' ich ein Kaltgetränk in Erfurt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. November 2012)

Moin!
Jupp ich bin der Marcus mit B aus Ndh
Gibts den irgendwo ne Liste mit den Mitgliedern aus der IG Th.? Würd gern mal wissen wer noch so in meiner Region mit nen Aufkleber der DIMB rum kurvt.


----------



## h2okopf (2. November 2012)

Nein, diese Liste gibt es nur für die IG-Sprecher aus Datenschutzgründen und selbst diese sehen nur die Namen und Mailadressen, weil das für deren Aufgaben erforderlich ist.

PS: Ach verdammt, ich hab mich vertippt. Der B-Marcus ist aus Ndh, der mit M aus Jena. Das kostet dann wohl das Kaltgetränk...


----------



## chris29 (2. November 2012)

Ich galube es ist hier doch recht schwer zu vermitteln. Das mit den Schildern an den Bäumen können wir vergessen. Die einzigen Schilder die es für die MTB'ler im Wald gibt, sind die der VoBa Arenau Harz und evt. die der Bikparks. Wenn die NP Verwaltung damit einverstanden gewesen wäre, würden die Schilder bereit an den Schilder-Bäumen hängen! Da der NP seine eigene Schilder herstellt, wird eh nichts von fremder Hand aufgestellt... Die damaligen Planer hatten auch technische Trails in Ihren Entwürfen und in Niedersachsen sind ja auch einige Trail vorhanden. In Thüringen wurden fast alle Trails rausgenommen (leider) dort hatte ich keine Chance die Strecken wie von mir geplant durchzusetzen. In Sachsen-Anhalt sind die Strecken die in diesem Jahr dazugekommen sind, schon von der Stadt fix vorgegeben worden. Deshalb gewinnt man natürlich den Eindruck, dass das Wegenetz recht einfallslos und lanweilig ist. 95% der Gäste geben uns aber dennoch ein positives Feedback.
Also, ich würde vorschlagen die Energie in die Lobbyarbeit zu stecken und nicht in ein, nicht realisierbares, 2. Streckennetz. Dazu gibt es hier auf den letzten 6 Seiten ja schon sehr gute Ansätze!
Wo wir allerdings noch dran sind, ist ein ähnliches Projekt wie in Stromberg. Wie sich das entwickelt weiß ich aber noch nicht. In jedem Fall wird es nur ausserhalb des NP's realisierbar sein.


----------



## chris29 (2. November 2012)

Die Verbotsschilder wurden von der NP Verwaltung angebracht. Der Harzklub hat gar keine Berechtigung, im Nationalpark irgentwelche Schilder aufzuhÃ¤ngen! Ich stehe mit der Verwaltung auch momentan in Kontakt. Letzten Endes ist es der Nationalpark, im Fall der aktuellen Wegsperrungen, der festlegt welche Wege fÃ¼r MTB'ler gesperrt werden. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob diese Wege fahrbar sind oder nicht. Es gab in der Vergangenheit und gibt auch immer noch zu viele Konflikte zwischen MTB'lern und Wanderern. Wie diese zustande kommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Anscheinend gibt es aber immer noch genug Biker, die sich nicht an die Trail Rules halten und somit den Ruf der Mountainbiker schÃ¤digen.
Des Weiteren sind die Wege ja nicht gestern erst gesperrt worden, die waren schon lÃ¤nger fÃ¼r Radfahrer gesperrt, nur sind sie jetzt neu und mit neuem Logo, ausgeschildert worden.
Also: Ansprchpartner und im Ã¼brigen auch Beschwerdestelle fÃ¼r den Bereich im Nationalpark ist die NP Verwaltung in Wernigerode. Es kommt nÃ¤mlich auch oft genug vor, dass einige Wanderer sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Nur davon bekommt die Verwaltung meist nichts mit. 
Hier die Stellungnahme des Nationalparks (frisch reingekommen):
_
FÃ¼r Radfahrer gesperrte Wanderpfade
Auf einigen schmalen und steilen Wanderpfaden kommt es in den letzten Jahren verstÃ¤rkt zu Problemen des Miteinanders zwischen Wanderern und Radfahrern â die Beschwerden nehmen zu. Die Nationalparkverwaltung Harz hat daher auf der Grundlage des Wegeplans folgende Pfade der Kategorie 1 (Wanderpfade) in Sachsen-Anhalt fÃ¼r die Wanderer vorbehalten und fÃ¼r Radfahrer gesperrt â d.h. Radfahrer mÃ¼ssen hier absteigen und das Rad schieben. Diese schmalen Pfade gehÃ¶ren nicht zum Netz der Volksbank-Arena Harz. Es handelt sich um folgende Strecken:

- Bremer Weg, Pfad parallel zum Hauptweg
- HÃ¶llenstieg am Blumentopf
- Eckerlochstieg
- Kabelgrabenpfad
- Pfade am Hohnekopf
- Pfad an der Unteren Peseke.
Ãhnliche Sperrungen schmaler Wanderpfade sind in Niedersachsen nÃ¶tig und werden derzeit vorbereitet.
Wir bitten alle Wanderer und Radfahrer zu gegenseitiger RÃ¼cksichtnahme_
(Quelle Nationalpark Harz)

Bleibt nun abzuwarten, was in Niedersachsen passiert. Wie gesagt, und das ist ganz wichtig: Es betrifft NUR den Nationalpark!


----------



## verano (2. November 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es zu den "Problemen" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern Fallzahlen gibt. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (2. November 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> ... Es gab in der Vergangenheit und gibt auch immer noch zu viele Konflikte zwischen MTB'lern und Wanderern. Wie diese zustande kommen, kann ich nicht sagen. Anscheinend gibt es aber immer noch genug Biker, die sich nicht an die Trail Rules halten und somit den Ruf der Mountainbiker schädigen...



Hier würde ich an Eurer Stelle unbedingt nachhaken und von der NP-Verwaltung wissen wollen, wann wo welche Konflikte stattgefunden haben und was nach Meinung der Verwaltung der Auslöser dafür war. Außerdem würde mich interessieren, warum die Wege, auf denen (vorgeblich) Konflikte entstanden, nun ausgerechnet für Radfahrer und nicht für Fußgänger gesperrt werden.

Nebenbei: Kann mal jemand die entsprechende NP-Verordnung rausholen und nachsehen, ob die willkürliche Sperrung von Wegen für bestimmte Nutzer überhaupt einfach so zulässig ist?


----------



## netsrac (2. November 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier die Stellungnahme des Nationalparks (frisch reingekommen):
> _
> Für Radfahrer gesperrte Wanderpfade
> ...



Kann man das irgendwo in einer Kartenübersicht sehen?


----------



## chris29 (2. November 2012)

Ich habe dort noch mel wegen einer Kartenübersicht nachgefragt...


----------



## AlexR (2. November 2012)

Ich kann mit kaum vorstellen das es z.B. am Beerenstieg Probleme gibt. Ich bin den Weg dieses Jahr sehr sehr oft gefahren. Zu den unterschiedlichsten Tageszeiten und Wochentagen. Dort begegnen einen so gut wie nie Wanderer. Ich würde sogar sagen ich habe da mehr MTBler als Wanderer getroffen.

Eigentlich sind die ganzen Stiege etwas weiter vom Brocken weg sehr leer.

Vielleicht ruft bei NP immer eine Person an, dafür regelmäßig .


----------



## cappulino (2. November 2012)

@ Hasifisch & Chris
Wenn Der Verein MTB-Freunde Oberharz e.V. Mitgliedsverein der DIMB wird, habt ihr innerhalb der IG gleich noch mehr Mitglieder - die Interessen des lokalen Vereins können durch den großen Verein noch nachdrücklicher vertreten werden. Den größten Vorteil sehe ich aber in der Vernetzung. Hierzu wäre es sicher hilfreich, welche lokalen Vereine es noch gibt, die auf eurer Seite (der Einzelmitglieder) stehen, was die aktuellen Themen betrifft. Hinweis in dieser Sache - wenn der oben genannte Verein sich der DIMB anschließt, müsste Chris nicht in Person auch noch Einzelmitglied werden. 
Ansonsten solltet ihr schauen dass ihr eure Quellen und Beobachtungen sammelt, synchronisiert und zusammenschreibt, sonst wird das Bild sehr schwammig - Beispiel von oben "Schilder vom Harzklub" oder von der NP-Verwaltung? 

Wenn man die Wegeliste liest, kann man sicher davon ausgehen, dass genau diese Strecken die mit hohem Nutzungsdruck, also auch die mit dem höchsten Erlebnisfaktor  sind. Diese Themen gibt es ja europaweit, wenn ich da an Latsch, Goldseetrail etc. denke... und wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es immer zufriedenstellende Lösungen und die Eingrenzung der drohenden Verbotsinflation.


----------



## cappulino (2. November 2012)

AlexR ... genau da sitzt der Keim des Ärgers. zB  1% aller Nutzer reicht aus um eine Beschwerdeflut "zu simulieren". Das die anderen 99% einen tollen Tag hatten, das taucht nirgends auf.


----------



## micha.qlb (2. November 2012)

Weil der Mensch dazu neigt sich lieber zu beschweren als eine positive Rezension zu geben. Kein aber auch wirklich KEIN Wandersmann wird zur NP-Verwaltung gehen und fröhlich losplappern was er für ein tolles Erlebnis mit einer Schar von MTBlern hatte..gute Gespräche etc. ...fühlt sich jedoch einer gestört oder belästigt wird er nicht zögern und sich beschweren. Das kann man auch gar nicht abstellen, weil das in der Natur des Menschen liegt.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. November 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Nein, diese Liste gibt es nur für die IG-Sprecher aus Datenschutzgründen und selbst diese sehen nur die Namen und Mailadressen, weil das für deren Aufgaben erforderlich ist.
> 
> PS: Ach verdammt, ich hab mich vertippt. Der B-Marcus ist aus Ndh, der mit M aus Jena. Das kostet dann wohl das Kaltgetränk...



Oh wie schade aber irgendwo verständlich.
Hät mich mal interessiert ob sich noch gleichgesinte in NDH rum treiben.
Auf die Versammlung bin ich gespannt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Weil der Mensch dazu neigt sich lieber zu beschweren als eine positive Rezension zu geben. Kein aber auch wirklich KEIN Wandersmann wird zur NP-Verwaltung gehen und fröhlich losplappern was er für ein tolles Erlebnis mit einer Schar von MTBlern hatte..gute Gespräche etc. ...fühlt sich jedoch einer gestört oder belästigt wird er nicht zögern und sich beschweren. Das kann man auch gar nicht abstellen, weil das in der Natur des Menschen liegt.



Dann müsste man es sich für die Lobbyarbeit zur Aufgabe machen die zufriedenen Stimmen, die kein Problem mit (rücksichtsvollen) Bikern auf den Stiegen haben, zu sammeln und zu präsentieren.
Ob man das per Unterschriftenliste, Befragung in Interviewform auf Video oder oder oder macht müsste man dann ausarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...Hier die Stellungnahme des Nationalparks (frisch reingekommen):...



Im Prinzip genau das, was zu erwarten war. Leider aus völlig einseitiger Sicht und unter Verkennung etlicher tatsächlicher Ursachen. Und ehrlich gesagt halte ich diesen Standpunkt und damit die selektiven Wegsperrungen sogar für rechtlich angreifbar...
Der Standpunkt ist: es beschweren sich Wanderer über MTBler, also verbieten wir den MTBlern die Wege.
Dabei wird nicht beachtet, das:
- die Beschwerden _sicher_* im Verhältnis zu der Anzahl an Begegnungen verschwindend gering sind,
- ein Teil der Beschwerden _mit großer Sicherheit_* unberechtigt sind, da sich Wanderer manchmal allein dadurch gestört fühlen, das überhaupt Fahrräder auf den Wanderwegen benutzt werden,
- auch Wanderer verantwortlich sein können für unangenehme Begegnungen,
- die Sippenhaft in Europa und der ganzen zivilisierten Welt als mittelalterlich und nicht mehr tragbar angesehen wird.
Mir treibt es ehrlich gesagt schon die Zornesröte ins Gesicht, wenn ich so etwas lese. Der NP schlägt sich im Prinzip jenseits seiner eigentlichen Aufgaben auf die Seite einer bestimmten Nutzergruppe und bevorzugt diese zu Lasten einer anderen. Denn:
- es ist keinesfalls glaubhaft erwiesen, das die Nutzung der Wege im Harz und im NP Harz einen höheren Schaden an der Natur verursacht als die Nutzung durch Wanderer und große Wandergruppen,
- es ist eine Farce, das durch den NP eine Zuglinie mit Dreckschleuder-Antriebskonzept aus der industriellen Revolution führt und dabei bis zu 30.000 Leute pro Tag in das Zentrum des NP bringt - man sehe sich bitte die zertrampelten Gebiete jenseits der Absperrungen in den stark geschützten Gebieten an - man damit einen fußfaulen Massentourismus fördert und im Gegenzug einer hochgradig umweltfreundlichen, naturnahen und gesunden Freizeitbewegung wie dem Mountainbiken Steine in den Weg legt,
- wie bereits früher erwähnt werden Mountainbiker durch die Art der neuen Verbotsschilder und eigentlich auch allein durch die Tatsache ihrer Anbringung kriminalisiert und radikalisiert,
- die Aussperrung von den schmalen Wegen wird dafür sorgen, das sich mehr Fahrräder auf den breiten Wegen und Forststraßen bewegen werden, was durch die dort herrschenden höheren Menschenmengen plus höhere Geschwindigkeiten völlig kontraproduktiv auf das Verhältnis zwischen Fußgängern und Wanderern auswirken wird.

Wichtigstes Ziel der IG Harz muss es sein, hier zunächst für Aufklärung zu sorgen und im zweiten Schritt, falls sich keine Verbesserung der Situation einstellt (was nur ein Verschwinden der Verbotsschilder bedeuten kann) durch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und juristische Schritte für ein Verbesserung zu sorgen.


----------



## AlexR (3. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...] und juristische Schritte[...]



Auch wenn ich dir mit dem was du schreibst zustimme, sollte das der letzte aller möglichen Schritte sein. Ich denke, eine Klage o.a. würde die Beziehungen zum NP langfristig massiv stören.

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Aufklärung 

Wenn das alles nix bringt kann man die große Keule auspacken.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. November 2012)

Ich bin jetzt übrigens auch Mitglied der DIMB.


----------



## verano (3. November 2012)

Hasi spricht mir aus der Seele. Gerade die Punkte Brockenbahn und Massentourismus gehen mir auch immer wieder durch den Kopf. Wenn ich sehe, was bautechnisch an manchen Wegen getrieben wird, wird mir schlecht. Allein, dass auf den Brocken, also mitten in den NP, eine asphaltierte Straße führt, ist ein schlechter Witz. Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und der Goehteweg sieht ähnlich aus...


... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surfjunk (3. November 2012)

Abo


----------



## fuxy (3. November 2012)

Ich hab noch nie MTb ler gesehen die während der fahrt ein Taschentuch oder anderen Müll  weggeworfen haben.

Bei Wanderern allerdings schon 

Und jetzt kommts: Nachdem ich den älteren Herren und die Dame darauf angesprochen habe, wurde erstmal doof aus der Wäsche geschaut und dann gefragt :" dürfen Sie hier überhaupt Rad fahren.? "

Noch fragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich dir mit dem was du schreibst zustimme, sollte das der letzte aller möglichen Schritte sein...



(Juristische Schritte) Absolut! Ich meine auch gar keine Klage etc., sondern einfach mal eine Einschätzung von Rechtsanwälten zu den Sperrungen.



verano schrieb:


> Hasi spricht mir aus der Seele. Gerade die Punkte Brockenbahn und Massentourismus gehen mir auch immer wieder durch den Kopf...



Schaut euch mal an, was gerade am Wurmberg passiert - ich kann später da mal Bilder posten...
Ich finde das auch völlig okay, solange große Bereiche geschützt werden soll/muss immer auch die Möglichkeit gewahrt bleiben, das der Tourismus lebt und Freizeitsportler ihrem Hobby nachgehen können.
Ich kann es nur nicht akzeptieren, dass das scheinbar nur für selektierte Sportarten gelten soll.



fuxy schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie MTb ler gesehen die während der fahrt ein Taschentuch oder anderen Müll  weggeworfen haben...



Sowas ist krass, egal von wem. Bei sowas flippe ich dann auch schon mal aus...
Aber auch hier gilt: nur weil einzelne Vollpfosten sowas machen, würde ich niemals das Wandern verbieten wollen...



fuxy schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommts: Nachdem ich den älteren Herren und die Dame darauf angesprochen habe, wurde erstmal doof aus der Wäsche geschaut und dann gefragt :" dürfen Sie hier überhaupt Rad fahren.? "...



Antwort:
"Ja, ich darf sogar mein Handy benutzen und einen Ranger rufen..."


----------



## plattbarft (4. November 2012)

Schaut man sich mal die HP des NP Harz an, wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass die Mountainbiker nur geduldet sind. Neben der aktuellen Meldung der Wegsperrungen, wird das Biken nur am Rande erwähnt.
Und dann auch noch so:


> Radfahren und Mountainbiking  können Sie auf den meisten Wegen des Nationalparks, immer jedoch auf  eigene Gefahr. Wege, auf denen zu viele Wanderer unterwegs sind, haben  wir für Radfahrer gesperrt.


Das Bild vom geduldeten Biker widerspricht jedoch der touristischen Realität. Seit die wandernden Rentner sich lieber auf Gran Canaria vergnügen, fehlen dem Harz Touristen. Hier kommen die MTBler als Zielgruppe ins Visier. Touristikverbände haben das schon begriffen und buhlen um die Gunst dieser Kunden.
Wenn man sich mal die aktuellen Meldungen auf der HP vom NP Harz anschaut, finden sich dort keine Nachrichten über Mountainbiker.
Also: Gründet die IG und sorgt für positive Schlagzeilen.

Noch zu der Frage, warum die Volksbank Arena Harz die Trailrules zitiert: Das kam ursprünglich ohne Kontakt zur DIMB zustande. Die haben Ihre Regeln einfach so angelehnt an die DIMB online gestellt.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Danke für die Info und das "Schulterklopfen"...


----------



## dasphonk (4. November 2012)

Die bisherigen Beiträge fand ich sehr informativ und gut, insgesamt scheinen wir sehr ähnliche Interessen und Vorstellungen von einer IG Harz zu haben.

Wie wäre es, wenn wir langsam mit der Gründung der IG Harz starten? Die Idee von Hasifisch bei einem Spaziergang von Darlingerode zur Plesenburg sich auszutauschen finde ich sehr gut und passend. Im Anschluss dann die symbolische Gründung der IG Harz passt doch auch.

Weiter vorne gab es bereits Terminvorschläge, die bisher ziemlich unkommentiert sind. Derzeit geht die Tendenz in Richtung Mitte/Ende Dezember. Gibt es dazu noch Meinungen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2012)

Wer wartet denn noch auf seine Unterlagen von der DIMB? 
Von mir aus könnte man sich auch Anfang Dezember schonmal treffen.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Was haltet ihr vom 8. und 9.12.? Samstag kann ich nur nachmittags, Sonntag ganztägig.
Bis dahin sollten auch alle Interessenten ihre Anträge durch haben. Am 15.12. kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## dwe60 (4. November 2012)

Mach doch einfach eine Terminabfrage über doodle


----------



## soul_ride (4. November 2012)

Ich bin mit meinen Kollegen ebenfalls gerne dabei, die Gründung einer IG Harz ist ein erster sinnvoller Schritt - Netzwerke Auf- und Ausbauen, Kommunikation und vor allem Aufklärung braucht es denke ich dringend...

Zeitlich bin ich flexibel und Anfang Dezember würde passen

Jan, TRAILTECH MTB


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. November 2012)

Hab mich schon gefragt wo trailtech bleibt


----------



## verano (4. November 2012)

Das Wochenende 8/9.12 geht bei mir ehr nicht. Ich schlage mal den 1.Dez vor. Merkt man sich auch besser  

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

micha.qlb hat schon eine Terminumfrage gestartet, ich trete ihm nur noch mal kurz auf die Füße und dann kommt der Link...


----------



## Hasifisch (4. November 2012)

Habe übrigens schon Antwort von Lars Dickehut, dem Betreiber der Plessenburg. Gründung können wir auf jeden Fall dort machen, und es es auch Interesse an der Sache vorhanden!


----------



## micha.qlb (4. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> micha.qlb hat schon eine Terminumfrage gestartet, ich trete ihm nur noch mal kurz auf die Füße und dann kommt der Link...





so LINK zur Umfrage/Terminabstimmung


----------



## Trailfahrer (4. November 2012)

So, das ist ja nun doch starker Tobak, mit den Wegesperrungen.

Ich trete daher auch der DIMB bei und wir sehen uns dann am 25.11. in Erfurt.  

Übrigens die DIMB-Leute von der gepflegten Eisenach-Runde am 31.10. passen.


----------



## netsrac (5. November 2012)

Moin,
Anmeldung ist raus. Habe , wie schon geschrieben nicht unendlich Zeit, die Termine checke ich aber ab.

Diese Sache muss einfach unterstützt werden!


----------



## Hasifisch (5. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> ...Diese Sache muss einfach unterstützt werden!





_________

Wollen wir die Festlegung des Termins mal deckeln? Ich schlage vor, das wir ihn am nächsten Sonntag festlegen.


----------



## dasphonk (5. November 2012)

Ja....sonst wird es nie was


----------



## verano (5. November 2012)

:thumbup:

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## go-ridin' (6. November 2012)

Mannomann .. ne Menge Trafic hier! Gut, dass sich viele Aktive für die IG stark machen!

Ich befasse mich schon lange - mehr oder weniger professionell - mit dem Biking im Harz. Anfang des Jahrtausends ging es um die Bikearena. Ich habe damals die Angebotsphase mitgemacht, mich dann aber beruflich umorientiert und die weitere Entwicklung nur verfolgt. Unglücklich finde ich dort z.B. die Warnschilder auf schmalen Wegen ("Achtung: schmaler Weg!"). Das macht den Eindruck, als ob ein schmaler Weg ein besonderes Gefahrenpotenzial birgt. Ich unterstelle eher, dass die breiten Pisten zum flotteren Fahren verleiten und die Rücksicht machmal vernachlässigen lassen (nach dem Motto: "ist ja reichlich Platz").

Grundsätzlich weisen die meisten Wegenetze (Achtung: mit dem Anspruch, Biketouristen etwas Attraktives anzubieten; der Local fährt sowieso seine Runden) nur wenig von dem auf, was der Biker wirklich sucht. 
Daher ist die DIMB ja auch im Bereich Wegenetzzertifizierung tätig. Ein höherer Trailanteil ist für eine gute Bewertung zwingend nötig. Klar ist aber, wenn man alle an einen Tisch bringt, landet man zwangsläufig bei (faulen) Kompromissen. Daher würde ich von einer weiteren Wegenetz-Diskussion abraten. 
Biking funktioniert wunderbar auf dem weitreichenden "natürlichen" Wegenetz, das es in D - und im Harz - gibt! 

Zum *Ansatz*, immer mehr Wege zu *sperren*: 
_Biker sind OK, Wanderer sind mehr._ Ganz nach dem Mengenprinzip (Nachfrager und Bezahler) versucht man sicher, es einer Zielgruppe "Recht zu machen".  Biker buchen/besuchen bestimmt weniger Führungen und Inforunden. 

Zur *Notwendigkeit von Sperrungen*: 
wenn es wirklich um den Schutz der Natur geht (Tiere, Pflanzen), gerne punktuell und klar nachvollziehbar, aber dann doch bitte auch für alle Nutzergruppen! 
Es sei denn, dass Schäden oder Belästigungen eindeutig (belegbar und in relevantem Umfang) den Bikern zuzuordnen sind. Das wäre mit den Verantwortlichen zu besprechen, mit der Bitte, die Daten offen zu legen. Anspruch sollte sein, für diese Bereiche "lokale" Lösungen zu finden (Aufklärung, Regeln, ggf. auch wegebauliche Maßnahmen  und nur als letzte Idee die Sperrung  ).

*IG* im Harz: 
Landesgrenzen hin oder her, alle die sich einbringen wollen, sollten das tun.  Von Seiten der DIMB gibt es in jedem Fall Unterstützung!
Eine Beteiligung der DIMB in bisherigen Gesprächen sehe ich als nicht gegeben. Ich war es jedenfalls nicht. Hier sollte geklärt werden, um wen es sich handelt. Wenn Hr. Knolle dazu etwas sagen kann, dann gut. Ich kenne Hr. Knolle von damals auch noch persönlich. Hat jemand mal die Kontaktdaten. Dann hake ich auch mal nach.

Im Übrigen sehe ich leider eine *negative Entwicklung*: 
Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich ein persönliches Gespräch mit dem damaligen Leiter des NLP Harz (Westharz) Hr. Dr. Barth. Das Gespräch verlief sehr angenehm. Eindeutig dabei auch die Aussage, es gebe lediglich ein Wegegebot. Verbote sollten nicht sein und seinen auch nicht notwendig, da man keinerlei Probleme mit Bikern hätte. Rücksichtnahme sei das Mittel der Wahl.
Mit Zusammenführung der beiden NLP und dem neuen Leiter Hr. Pusch spürte man schon einen anderen Wind. Da war die Sperrung durchaus ein "angemessenes Mittel", wie man bei einer Tagung im Siebengebirge zu hören bekam. Nun scheint das Ganze ja Form anzunehmen. 



> Wegeplan 2011, S. 33:
> 4.2.4	Rad- und Mountainbike-Wege
> Radfahren bleibt, wie bisher, auf allen ausgeschilderten Wan- derwegen erlaubt. Die Strecken sind deshalb  mit Ausnahme der MTB-Routen der Volksbank-Arena Harz  nicht eigens als Radrouten beschildert. Strecken, die z. B. wegen ungeeigneten Untergrundes, wegen hoher Frequentierung oder aus anderen triftigen Gründen zum Rad fahren bzw. MTB gesperrt werden, werden durch entsprechende Sperrschilder im Gelände kennt- lich gemacht und im Internet auf der Homepage des National- parks bekannt gegeben.
> Die Rad- und Mountainbike-Wege werden auch weiterhin nicht speziell für diese Nutzung ausgebaut oder unterhalten. Die Strecken verlaufen auf ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen bzw. betrieblichen Wegen, auf die die notwendige Wegeunterhaltung ausgerichtet ist.
> ...



Nicht gut klingt aus meiner Sicht der Unterton, dass eigentlich alles OK sei!

http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/
Hier zeigt sich ja, dass es Handlungsbedarf für uns gibt. 

Also .. was sind die *Ziele*: 
- Aufnahme zu den beteiligten Gremien
- Dialog suchen
- Beteiligung einfordern (ggf. Druck aufbauen)
- Klärung der Gründe für die Sperrungen
- Alternativen herausstellen, Unterstützung anbieten
...
- Biken und Spaß haben! 

Sind eigentlich die Anbieter wie bikeaktiv dabei? Kenne mich mit den nicks nicht so aus.


go ridin'
Norm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (6. November 2012)

go-ridin' schrieb:


> http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/
> Hier zeigt sich ja, dass es Handlungsbedarf für uns gibt.
> 
> Also .. was sind die *Ziele*:
> ...


 
Wie soll man Druck aufbauen ?

Also wenn ich mir so Bilder vom Eckerlochstieg anschaue, dann ist das kein " schmaler Wanderpfad ", der ist ja richtig breit, mal mehr mal weniger verblockt. Da frag ich mich warum der gesperrt wurde. ?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2012)

Danke für die Informationen! 



go-ridin' schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht gut klingt aus meiner Sicht der Unterton, dass eigentlich alles OK sei!
> 
> http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/
> Hier zeigt sich ja, dass es Handlungsbedarf für uns gibt. ...



Dieser kurze Text ist unglaublich!
Es steht nicht mal dort, das die Probleme durch Biker verursacht wurden - es gab Probleme, und wir sperren Mountainbikes aus...
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, das es größtenteils falsche Wahrnehmung ist. Wanderer denken, wo ich kaum laufen kann, ist Radfahren gefährlich, auch für mich Wanderer.
Dieser Text ist eine Farce, die Sperrungen sind unbegründet. Ich habe auch langsam das Gefühl, dass es eher eine harte Tour wird...


----------



## chris29 (7. November 2012)

Ich glaube es ist richtig und wichtig, dass sachliche Gespräch mit dem NP zu suchen. Es bring m. E. nichts, hier grundsätzlich gegen die ein oder andere Wegsperrung zu wettern. Des Weiteren sind hier im Forum und schon gar nicht hier im Thread alle Biker vertreten, die hier im Harz biken. Ich selbst fahre hier ja auch rd. 8000 Km im Jahr, bin aber auch schon mit meiner Familie hier gewandert. Viele beherrschen ihr Bike auf solchen Wegen NICHT! Und da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es Probleme gibt.
Richrig ist aber auch, dass man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren darf. Ich würde mich noch mal mit Friedhart Knolle in Verbindung setzen, um herauszufinden in welcher Menge die Beschwerden zugenommen haben.
Mein Gedanke ist, dass bei so vielen Trailsperrungen evt. Altenativen geschaffen werden. Rechtlich wird man da kaum etwas machen können, da die NP Verwaltung das "Hausrecht" hat und somit auch bestimmen kann wer wo lang fahren (gehen) darf. Die Begründung der Gefahrenabwehr oder Verkehrssicherung, reicht da meist schon aus.


----------



## netsrac (7. November 2012)

Moin,

ich betrachte mich als reiner Nutzer des Harzes. Soll heissen, ich verfüge nicht über das Hintergrundwissen, was hier einige bereit stellen. Von daher erstmal ein Dankeschön an alle, die durch Ihre Erfahrungen hier Richtungen aufweisen und Hilfe leisten können!

Wenn sich rausstellen sollte, dass die Sperrungen aufgrund "schlechten Benehmens" durch Biker erlassen wurden, dann denke ich, dass wir ein Problem haben.
Wir können zwar zeigen, dass wir uns das nicht gefallen lassen wollen, aber wie Christian schon schrieb: wir sind nicht die einzigen Biker hier.

Von daher sollte eine Aufgabe der IG auch darin bestehen, andere Biker zu sensibilisieren.

Ich denke auch, dass noch mehr Leute auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden müssen. Wenn einer konstruktive Vorschläge hat, dann her damit.

Ich habe im Norddeutschland-Forum mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht

Gruß netsrac


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2012)

Ich denke wir solten über den Winter erstmal den Status Quo aus sicht des NP rauskriegen und anhand dessen im Frühling evtl. mal ein paar "Infoveranstaltungen" zu Aufklärung oder Sensibilisierung aufziehen sei es für Biker oder für Wanderer oder für alle. Kann man ja mit Touren verbinden oder so.


----------



## Pinstripe (7. November 2012)

Hallo,
also ich bin bereits Mitglied in der DIMB und werde ab 2013 wieder in Brausnchweig wohnen und somit öfters im Harz unterwegs sein. Wäre bei einer IG Harz auf alle Fälle dabei. Ich finde es auch super, dass es eine so große Resonanz gibt und ein dickes Lob an Hasifisch, dass du dich so engagierst. Thread ist abboniert und sobald ich vor Ort bin, werde ich mich auch persönlich einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (7. November 2012)

Interessant wäre doch, welche Wege  bereits im gesamten Harz gesperrt sind und ob es Alternativen der Streckenführung gibt.
Betrifft denn die bisherigen Sperrungen nur 5 (sehr touristische ausgelatschte) Wege im Kerngebiet um den Brocken, oder gibt es flächendeckend mittlerweile Sperrungen im gesamten Hochharz bis Ostharz?


----------



## go-ridin' (7. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Wie soll man Druck aufbauen ?



Klar, Druck im Sinne einer Forderung ist problematisch. Allerdings haben wir als DIMB mittlerweile eine Größe und ein Standing unter den Bikern, dass man uns beteiligen "sollte". 
Wieviel Druck sich aufbauen lässt, hat ja erst kürzlich Hessen gezeigt! 

Allerdings sehe ich an erster Stelle den Dialog, mit vielen offenen Fragen:
- welche Maßnahmen wurden warum ergriffen?
- was verspricht man sich von den Maßnahmen?
- welche Effekte sind in der Zwischenzeit (durch die Sperrungen) eingetreten?
- welche Planungen (für Sperrungen) gibt es im Westharz?
- wurde alternative Lösungen diskutiert? Wenn ja, welche?
- wurden die Biker beteiligt?
...

Hier sehe ich den Beratungsansatz durch die Biker, die wissen, worauf Biker anspringen und was nützlich ist. Zudem sollte in Ortsterminen mal genau geprüft werden, was in der jeweiligen Situation angemessen und erfolgversprechend ist.

Aber erstmal Infos sammeln!


Greets!
Norm


----------



## Trailfahrer (7. November 2012)

Für mich stellt sich grundlegend die Frage, an wen man sich wegen der Sperrungen wenden muss. Wer vertritt die jeweiligen Interessengruppen, von wem geht sowas aus? Und ist das ein regionales Ereignis oder betrifft es konkrete Planungen in 3 Bundesländern gleichzeitig? Wer oder Welche Interessenvertretung der Biker hat denn die bestehende Beschilderung und Auswahl der öffentlichen Mountainbikerouten --> schwarz/rot/blau (z.B. auf den Forststraßen) durchgeführt oder war dabei beratend? Mit wem müssen wir / DIMB den Dialog beginnen?


----------



## netsrac (7. November 2012)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal über das Kontaktformular des NP angefragt, weswegen es zu den Sperrungen kam. Heute erhielt ich folgende Antwort:

"...vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort und Ihren Wunsch, zu einem besseren Miteinander von Mountainbikern und Wanderer beizutragen.

Nach meiner Mail vom 2.11. habe ich mit den hier im Haus Zuständigen gesprochen und es wird sie freuen zu hören, dass wir bereits an einer entsprechenden Karte incl. der geplanten Sperrungen in Nds. arbeiten, die wir demnächst veröffentlichen werden. Wir hoffen, dass diese Ihnen dann die Planungen für Ihre Touren im Nationalpark erleichtern wird.

Ich hoffe, dass Sie anhand der Karte auch erkennen werden, dass es sich keinesfalls um ein "Aussperren der Mountainbiker" handelt, da nur sehr wenige Wege betroffen sind. Und bei diesen wenigen Wegen handelt es sich z.T. auch um Pfade, die mit dem Rad gar nicht zu befahren sind, wie z.B. der Eckerlochstieg. Hier geht es nicht nur um das Wohl der Wanderer sondern insbesondere auch um die Sicherheit der Mountainbiker.

Zu Ihren weiteren Fragen:
In unserem Wegeplan und allen weiteren Veröffentlichung wird geregelt, dass Wanderer auf den Wegen des Nationalparks Vorrang vor anderen Nutzern haben. Tatsächlich hat die Zahl der Klagen von Wanderern über das Verhalten von Mountainbikern in letzter Zeit erheblich zugenommen. Insbesondere organisierte Mountainbike-Gruppentouren von über 20 Personen haben erheblich zugenommen. Häufig sind bei uns auch Klagen über rücksichtsloses Fahren auf engen Wegen eingegangen. Dass es in der Regel einige wenige Fahrer sind, die zum Negativimage beitragen, ist uns natürlich klar.
Direkte Klagen von Mountainbikern über Wanderer sind hier noch nicht eingegangen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen Vorurteile bestehen, die zu einem entsprechenden Verhalten der Wanderer führen.

Ich werde Ihre Anregungen in Hinsicht auf bestehende Vorurteile gegenüber Moutainbikern hier im Haus weiterleiten und hoffe, dass Sie trotzdem einige schöne Touren im Nationalpark unternehmen werden.

..."

Ich hatte das als Privatperson angefragt. Zumindest scheint man ein offenes Ohr für die Problemtik zu haben.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ohmtroll (7. November 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Betrifft denn die bisherigen Sperrungen nur 5 (sehr touristische ausgelatschte) Wege im Kerngebiet um den Brocken, oder gibt es flächendeckend mittlerweile Sperrungen im gesamten Hochharz bis Ostharz?



Ausserhalb des NP im Ostharz soweit ich weiß nur das Bodetal bei Thale.
Im Ostharz gibts auch genug schöne trails, wo Du keine Rotsocke je sehen wirst.

Wenn es bei den Sperrungen wirklich nur um die Begegnung mit Wanderern geht, sollte man den Mountainbikern am WE/Feiertag wenigstens bestimmte Zeiten zugestehen, zb vor 10 und nach 16 Uhr. Wochentags tippeln die Rotsocken doch eher einzeln rum, da sollte die Nutzung per Bike generell erlaubt sein.
Gegen die Wanderlobby wird man generelle Aufhebungen von Sperrungen nicht durchsetzen können. Und das, obwohl die genannten Wege eher durch die abertausenden Wanderer kaputtgenutzt werden als durch die paar Mountainbiker.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. November 2012)

Danke für die letzten Informationen hier...
Das Bild verdichtet sich immer mehr: seitens der NP-Verwaltung besteht ein völlig falsches Bild bezüglich des Mountainbikens und es wird in blindem Aktionismus um sich geschlagen.
Natürlich ist der Eckerlochstieg befahrbar, und ich möchte dann mal irgendwann erfahren, inwiefern es speziell dort schon Unfälle und/ider Zusammenstöße gab, die eben dort eine Sperrung rechtfertigen.
Alles Nonsens, ohne Hand und Fuß. Und auch die NP-Verwaltung muss sich an Gesetze halten und Regelungen, die angeblich mit diesen Gesetzen konform gehen, müssen ihre Begründung daraus ziehen.
Das sehe ich bei den Sperrungen keinesfalls gegeben. Den ganzen Hohnekamm zu sperren, ist beispielsweise ein Sauerei, ohne Wenn und Aber. Da sieht man nicht mal einen Versuch einer Verkehrslenkung etc, einfach mal eine ganze landschaftliche Region verboten.
Und n.m. Ansicht gibt es nirgendwo im NP-Gesetz einen Ansatz, der das rechtfertigt.

Wir werden bis zur Gründung der IG Harz Anfang EDIT _Dezember_ noch Informationen sammeln und dann recht schnell Antworten einfordern - und Lösungen...


----------



## micha.qlb (7. November 2012)

dezember...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> dezember...



Nee, rückwirkend, entwickle gerade die Zeitmaschine auf Basis von Bioeiern...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. November 2012)

Wind der durch Eier entsteht ist nie eine gute Idee...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. November 2012)

Yepp, u.U. tödlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (7. November 2012)

Aus dem Antwortschreiben lese ich auch, dass die NPL sich in dem Zusammenhang mit dem Eckerlochsteig auch oder maßgeblich über Eignung der Wege Gedanken macht. Für einen Radfahrer wird der Weg ungeeignet sein, für einen (technisch versierten) Mountainbiker sicherlich sehr interessant. Da wird es schwierig es jedem recht zu machen... aber ein Verbot sollte nicht stattfinden - eher eine weiterführende Wegekennzeichnung, denn auch für einen Wanderer ist ein verblockter Trail möglicherweise eine höhere Herausforderung und dazu ein Biker im Gegenverkehr, dann liegen die Nerven blank...


----------



## Trailfahrer (7. November 2012)

Das hab ich schon mehrfach erlebt. Man muss allerdings auch zugeben, dass bei einer höheren Frequentierung der Wege durch Wanderer, Familien, ältere Leute etc., ein Mountainbiker ein wirkliches Problem darstellen kann. Alle Trails, die man befahren kann sind ja rund um den Brocken als Wanderrouten ausgewiesen. Das kann nur gut gehen, wenn alle Rücksicht üben. Probleme sehe ich bei "Kampfwanderern der Harzclubs", da können sich einige nicht an Radfahrer gewöhnen und meckern dann oft auch auf breiteren Wegen wo viel Platz zum ausweichen ist. Also wäre hier wirklich Aufklärung über unser Frischlufthobby notwendig. Da gibts Biker, Trailrunner,  Segwayfahrer, Wanderer, Jogger und Ausflügler aller Art, die müssen miteinander klarkommen. Es ist eine bunte Vielfalt im Wald und darauf sollte sich auch der Forst einstellen. Die Welt besteht nicht mehr nur aus hinkenden Kurgästen und Kampfwanderern in Kniebundhosen.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> ...Da wird es schwierig es jedem recht zu machen... aber ein Verbot sollte nicht stattfinden - eher eine weiterführende Wegekennzeichnung, denn auch für einen Wanderer ist ein verblockter Trail möglicherweise eine höhere Herausforderung und dazu ein Biker im Gegenverkehr, dann liegen die Nerven blank...



Das ist genau der Punkt. Verbote sind fast immer kontraproduktiv, weil sie,
- für manche den Weg erst interessant machen,
- die ausgeschlossene GRußppe sinnlos kriminalisiren. ICh wüsste einfach nicht, was dagegen spricht, den meist recht beriten Eckerlochstieg an einem ruhigen Tag zu befahren,
- höheren Verwaltungsaufwand und einfach Stress bringen.
Ich selber bin mit Freunden den Eckerlochstieg mal gefahren (teilweise...). An einer Stelle fuhr ich, mir kam in recht junger, aber etwas molliger und hochroter Mann entgegen und sagte irgendwas unverständliches. Er rechts auf dem Weg, sein kleiner Hund ganz links...
Ich grüßte freundlich und fuhr weiter, mein Kumpel hinter mir (der hier auch mitliest, denke ich) wurde angemotzt. Er trug in dem Augenblick das Bike.
Solche Erlebnisse zeigen, ds sich viele Wanderer nur durch die Anwesenheit von Fahrrädern irritiert, gestört, gefährdet werden. Ein Unding, das auf wenigen Erlebnissen und viel unsachlicher Propaganda beruht...



Trailfahrer schrieb:


> .. Es ist eine bunte Vielfalt im Wald und darauf sollte sich auch der Forst einstellen. Die Welt besteht nicht mehr nur aus hinkenden Kurgästen und Kampfwanderern in Kniebundhosen.



Das wird ein langer Weg...


----------



## chris29 (8. November 2012)

Also ich muss jetzt hier noch mal nachfragen. Geht es tatsächlich um die rund 5 Wege die von der NP Verwaltung gesperrt worden sich??? Oder geht es darum, sich nichts wegnehmen zu lassen und auf das vermeindlich Recht zu pochen. Ich selbst fahre ja hier auch schon 22 Jahre rum, bin aber auf diesen Wegen (gerade wegen der Wanderer) bisher vielleicht 5x unterwegs, allermeistens fahre ich von Altenau (Zuhause) los und bewege mich fast nur im Landschaftsschutzgebiet, da habe ich vieeeel mehr Trails, die auch noch erlaubt sind und weit weg von einem Nutzungsverbot sind! 
Leute, ich denke dass die in Wernigerode beim Nationalpark schon sehr genau wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht! Hessen ist da im Übrigen gar nicht mit zu vergleichen. Und nur weil es Biker gibt, die diese Wege beherrschen, gibt es viel mehr die das nicht tun.
Ich denke wir sollten erst einmal besonnen an die Sache rangehen und nicht den Aufstand zu proben, nur weil ein paar Kilometer Trails gesperrt worden sind.
Lobbyarbeit ist natürlich trotzdem gut und wichtig, also allein deshalb bin ich schon einige Jahre im DIMB.
Ich denke auch wir sollten die erarbeitete Karte abwarten. Der Nationalpark wird sich natürlich auch immer auf die schon ausgeschilderten Volksbankarena Routen verweisen, die davon ja nicht betroffen sind. 
Mit der Karte weiß dann auch jeder woran er erstmal ist, da ja auch der niedersächsische Teil mit aufgeführt wird.
Also, locker bleiben und Spass am biken haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Ich kann es leider keinesfalls so locker sehen.
Wenn ich von Wernigerode/Drei Annen/Schierke/Ilsenburg aus zu einer Tour mit dem MTB starte, bin ich zwangsläufig im NP und vor allem auch am Hohnekamm. Gerade auf diesem bzw. von diesem runter liegen die für Wanderer und Biker mit Abstand schönsten Trails (zusammen mit einigen anderen). Diese sind alle verboten. Warum?
Ich bin nun schon sehr oft den Beerenstieg von der Leistenklippe aus herunter gefahren. Ich habe dort bisher deutlich mehr Biker als Wanderer getroffen. Die Begegnungen mit Wanderern waren dort immer nett, als Biker erntet man eher Beifall als Unmut.
Nun möge mir irgendwer erklären, warum mir verboten wird, dort zu fahren? Warum nicht als Kompromiss eine Lösung, die auf zwei der 5 Pfade dort das Biken erlaubt und Wanderer zur Vorsicht mahnt?
Und glaubst du wirklich, es bleibt bei diesen Trails? Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht. Es wird mehr Beschwerden durch Wanderer geben, da natürlich der Verkehr auf den erlaubten Strecken dicker wird. Und scheinbar hat es die NP-Verwaltung nun akzeptiert, Verbote für Biker als universelle und billige Lösung dieser angeblichen Problem anzusehen. Und ich frage: mit welchem recht? In keinem relevanten Gesetz steht, das der NP willkürlich Sperren aussprechen darf. Und die bisher gehörten Gründe sind - nett ausgedrückt - unzutreffend.
Und bitte vergesst einfach mal nicht, was diese unsäglichen, im Stile von Verkehrszeichen gehaltenen Verbotsschilder in den Köpfen der Wanderer auslösen. Ich durfte es bereits erleben, die Leute regen sich teilweise tierisch nur über unsere Anwesenheit auf, weil Gefahr suggeriert wird. das geht so nicht!


----------



## chris29 (8. November 2012)

Ja, die Schilder sind leider echt schlecht gemacht, da gebe ich Dir Recht.


----------



## fuschnick (8. November 2012)

Solange sich die Sperrungen auf die 5 Wege beschränken sehe ich auch noch nicht das riesen Problem, aber ich habe das Gefühl dass das womöglich nur ein Anfang sein könnte. 

Allerdings kann ich sowohl die Seite der Wanderer als auch der Biker nachvollziehen. Das Problem sehe ich wirklich an stark frequentierten Wegen. Davon dürfte es allerdings nicht wirklich viele geben, wenn ich überlege wie oft ich auf Touren auf viele Wanderer treffe. Der Eckerlochstieg wird aber wohl dazu gehören.

Hier würde sich meiner Meinung nach der Kompromiss ähnlich der Sperrung von Fußgängerzonen in den Hauptzeiten anbieten. Also eine Sperrung der Wege für Biker bspw. ab 09.00 bis 16.00 Uhr. 

Denn ganz ehrlich, wenn viel auf einem Weg los ist vermeide ich diesen von vornherein.


----------



## Luk00r (8. November 2012)

Es soll ja Leute geben, die am Wochenende freiwillig kurz vor 6 Uhr aufstehen, dannn 2h Auto/Zug fahren, und das nur wegen diesen 5+x läppischen Wegen
so hört man jedenfalls


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht hier um den hohnekamm! Den gibt es woanders nicht noch einmal!
> 
> Ansonsten ist alles schon gesagt. Ich hab der npvw auch mal ne Mail geschrieben.



Eben! Wenn man von der Leistenklippe den Beerenstieg runter fährt, dann am Ottofelsen lang, den genialen Trail am gebohrten Stein, Gasthaus Steinerne Renne, Kleine Renne hat man insgesamt ein gute halbe Stunde zu fahren mit einem bergab/eben Singletrail Anteil von 90%. Das ist im gesamten Norden/Mitte Deutschlands in Nord/Süd-Ausdehnung gesehen absolut einmalig, ein wunderschönes Erlebnis und vor allem auch, wenn man es richtig macht, ein wirtschaftlicher Faktor.

Das mit der Mail ist gut, "Beschuss" von allen Seiten zeigt eben auch, das wir nicht nur ein paar Hanseln sind.



Luk00r schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben, die am Wochenende freiwillig kurz vor 6 Uhr aufstehen, dannn 2h Auto/Zug fahren, und das nur wegen diesen 5+x läppischen Wegen
> so hört man jedenfalls



Habe ich auch schon gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Ach ja, Eckerlochstieg ist übrigens, da Brocken-Haupt-Strecke zweiten Ranges, absolut verständlich, aber bitte nicht ganztags...


----------



## jaamaa (8. November 2012)

So locker seh ich das mit den 'nur 5 Wegen' auch nicht. Immerhin sind es die Trails wegen denen ich überwiegend in den Harz fahre. Es gibt ja auch noch nette Sachen im Westharz, aber an den Sperrungen in NDS arbeitet die NP-Verwaltung ja bereits. 

Deshalb einfach so zu tun als ginge es einem am Allerwertesten vorbei, wäre der falsche Weg. Selbst wenn ich diese Trails nicht nutzen würde, ginge es mir immer noch ums Prinzip, zumal ich am WE auf meinem Hometrail auch von einer Gruppe Wanderer (Zweigverein des HarzKlub) grundlos genötigt und angepöbelt wurde... allein durch meine Anwesenheit als Biker im Wald. Es kotzt mich langsam an...(sorry)

Im Prinzip ist ja hier auch alles gesagt worden... das Problem ist bekannt und das was man erreichen will auch. Das was noch fehlt sollte aber nun in einem nicht öffentlichen Bereich zusammen getragen und erarbeitet werden. Sich hier weiter über die Problematik, Lösungsansätze und persönliche Meinungen auszulassen, kann gegebenfalls auch nach hinten losgehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist ja hier auch alles gesagt worden... das Problem ist bekannt und das was man erreichen will auch. Das was noch fehlt sollte aber nun in einem nicht öffentlichen Bereich zusammen getragen und erarbeitet werden. Sich hier weiter über die Problematik, Lösungsansätze und persönliche Meinungen auszulassen, kann gegebenfalls auch nach hinten losgehen



 Der Meinung bin ich auch! Da kann ja gerne jeder rein der hier nagemeldet ist und da rein will, aber es muss nicht jeder der google benutzen kann die interne Diskussion in alle Einzelheiten und Meinungsdifferenzen nachlesen können. Da werden dann auch gerne mal Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, wo man garnicht mehr dran gedacht hat. Ist im Deister häufiger passiert...


----------



## ohmtroll (8. November 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich diese Trails nicht nutzen würde, ginge es mir immer noch ums Prinzip, zumal ich am WE auf meinem Hometrail auch von einer Gruppe Wanderer (Zweigverein des HarzKlub) grundlos genötigt und angepöbelt wurde... allein durch meine Anwesenheit als Biker im Wald. Es kotzt mich langsam an...(sorry)



Genau das ist das Problem: So wie auf der Landstrasse der Autofahrer meint, er hätte mehr Rechte als der Rennradfahrer, so setzt sich das im Wald fort, wo der Wanderer meint, er hätte mehr Rechte als der Biker. Durch Wegsperrungen wird dieses Verhalten noch untermauert, schließlich wird dem Wanderer mehr Recht gewährt als dem Biker.
Und wie man auf der Strasse sieht, behält der "Wir sind mehr als Du" die Oberhand.
Eine Online-Petition gegen die Sperrungen mit vielen Mountainbiker-Unterschriften (so wie in Hessen) wäre da vielleicht hilfreich, um Druck zu machen?


----------



## netsrac (8. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch! Da kann ja gerne jeder rein der hier nagemeldet ist und da rein will, aber es muss nicht jeder der google benutzen kann die interne Diskussion in alle Einzelheiten und Meinungsdifferenzen nachlesen können. Da werden dann auch gerne mal Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, wo man garnicht mehr dran gedacht hat. Ist im Deister häufiger passiert...



Ich denke auch, wenn jetzt jeder beim NP anfragt, dann werden die sich Ihren Teil auch denken. Ich habs nur gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, ob es eine Übersicht über die gesperrten Trails gibt und wie man dazu kommt, die Wanderer zu bevorzugen.

Wie kann man die jetzt öffentliche Diskussion denn deckeln? Und wer darf seinen Senf dazugeben und wer nicht? Kenn mich bei den (technischen) Möglichkeiten nicht aus. Wer kann hier Licht in Dunkel bringen?


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Ich denke, wir sind jetzt insgesamt ganz gut eingenordet und wissen, was wir wollen.
Auf der Gründung werden wir zum Einen eben gründen...
zum Anderen werden wir gleich ein Schreiben an die Nationalparkverwaltung vorbereiten, das bis dahin auch die DIMB und jeder interessierte gelesen hat (werde mich dieses WE um die IG Harz Website kümmern, dort dann im Nutzerbereich zu lesen) und dort wird im Anhang eine Liste mit allen Unterschriftsgewillten dabei sein, wo auch Alter und Beruf vermerkt sind! Da hat mich heute ein freund drauf gebracht, nachdem er von Bikern als "Junge" angesprochen wurde. Er ist 40 und Anwalt...
Den Leuten muss klar sein, das es hier vor allem um gestandene Männer und Frauen geht, nicht um Randgruppen, Verrückte oder randalierende Jugendliche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da hat mich heute ein freund drauf gebracht, nachdem er von Bikern als "Junge" angesprochen wurde. Er ist 40 und Anwalt...
> Den Leuten muss klar sein, das es hier vor allem um gestandene Männer und Frauen geht, nicht um Randgruppen, Verrückte oder randalierende Jugendliche.



Und auch um Gruppen die nicht unbedingt arm sind und dementsprechend für die Tourismusbranche nicht uninteressant sein dürften!


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, wenn jetzt jeder beim NP anfragt, dann werden die sich Ihren Teil auch denken. Ich habs nur gemacht, weil ich wissen wollte, ob es eine Übersicht über die gesperrten Trails gibt und wie man dazu kommt, die Wanderer zu bevorzugen.
> 
> Wie kann man die jetzt öffentliche Diskussion denn deckeln? Und wer darf seinen Senf dazugeben und wer nicht? Kenn mich bei den (technischen) Möglichkeiten nicht aus. Wer kann hier Licht in Dunkel bringen?



Also ich sehe es als positiv, wenn auch vereinzelte, unabhängige Fragen an die NP-Verwaltung gehen. Das zeigt die Bedeutung des Themas. deshalb sollte nach meiner Meinung jeder der es will sich direkt an den NP wenden. Wüsste nicht, inwiefern sich das negativ auswirken sollte.

Davon unabhängig werden sie von der IG Harz mit der DIMB im Rücken ein recht dickes Schreiben bekommen, welches
- zur Klärung der beidseitigen Standpunkte dienen soll,
- dem NP die Bedeutung der Einschnitte durch die Sperrungen und negative Darstellung der Mountainbiker zeigen soll, und zwar vor allem, für was für eine große Masse an Leuten,
- einfach zeigen soll, das es einen massiven, gerechtfertigten und sturen Widerstand gegen diese völlig inakzeptabel einseitige Nutzung des NPs geben wird.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

söö.../me DIMB Mitglied

bzgl IG Gründungsveranstaltung. Es ist noch nicht Sonntag aber es gibt auch derzeit keine weitere Bewegung bei der Terminfindung.

Es haben sich 11 Leute eingetragen. Die größte Übereinstimmung ist mit 10 "Zeithabenden" am Sonntag, 2. Dezember

Dies als  Zwischenstand. Ich lass die Umrfage aber noch offen. Hier nochmal derLINK


----------



## netsrac (8. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich sehe es als positiv, wenn auch vereinzelte, unabhängige Fragen an die NP-Verwaltung gehen. Das zeigt die Bedeutung des Themas. deshalb sollte nach meiner Meinung jeder der es will sich direkt an den NP wenden. Wüsste nicht, inwiefern sich das negativ auswirken sollte.
> ...



Hast eigentlich Recht. Wer mag, soll denen ruhig sagen, wie er darüber denkt.

Andere Frage: Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis man von der DIMB bzgl. Anmeldung Post bekommt?

Hat sich erledigt. gerade hat's im Postfach geklingelt


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Hast eigentlich Recht. Wer mag, soll denen ruhig sagen, wie er darüber denkt.
> 
> Andere Frage: Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis man von der DIMB bzgl. Anmeldung Post bekommt?



Bei mir waren es ein paar Tage.


----------



## soul_ride (8. November 2012)

Ich denke es wäre auch ganz hilfreich die Gaststätten und weiteren Einkehrmöglichkeiten in den "betroffenen" Gebieten zu informieren und die ins Boot zu holen. Wenn schöne Trails in unmittelbarer Nähe oder auf der Tour plötzlich wegfallen und Mountainbiker in andere Regionen ausweichen bzw. diese Stops nicht mehr anfahren, betrifft es diese schon erheblich.
Laut meinen Infos wird der Märchenweg definitiv gesperrt in 2013, auch Klassiker wie das obere Stück Kaiserweg von Torfhaus aus und leider Gottes auch der Pionierweg sind im Gespräch - die Situation betrifft lange nicht nur den Hohnekamm das muss klar sein. Kommerzielle Anbieter - mich eingeschlossen - von Technikseminaren, Touren usw. werden dann gezwungenermaßen in andere Bereiche ausweichen müssen...


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre auch ganz hilfreich die Gaststätten und weiteren Einkehrmöglichkeiten in den "betroffenen" Gebieten zu informieren und die ins Boot zu holen...



Das sind wir dabei. Auch Bikehändler sollen sensibilisiert werden.

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: die NP Verwaltung ist dabei, den Harz (besser große Teile davon) ausschließlich einer einzigen Benutzergruppe zu reservieren. Alle Gründe, die angeblich dafür sprechen, sind aus meiner Sicht nicht haltbar und betreffen alle Nutzergruppen!
Übersetzt: wandern/geführte Wanderungen ja, biken/geführte Touren nein.
Das geht so nicht.


----------



## fuxy (8. November 2012)

Also als erstes sollte man doch versuchen, das ganze im guten auf einer Kompromissbasis zu klären. Wie wäre es wenn man der NP, Strecken aufzeigt, die nur für uns, oder vorrangig für uns bereit gestellt werden. Bei den vielen hundert oder tausend Wanderwegen werden doch wohl ein paar für uns abfallen.
Wenn die NP nun aber ganz auf  stur schaltet sollte man sich überlegen ob man die ganzen Sperrungen mal Rechtlich prüfen lässt.
Hat hier nicht vorhin mal einer geschrieben, das da auch ein Anwalt mitliest ?


----------



## Trailfahrer (8. November 2012)

Meine Meinung dazu:
-Erarbeitung einer Übersicht über die gesperrten Wege.
-fahrbare Wegalternativen finden, die Belange des Naturschutzes mit berücksichtigen (eines der Hauptargumente gegen das befahren).
-Die trails danach einordnen, ob es Hauptdemmelwege mit Massenwanderungen sind. Wie sind die Wege frequentiert. Wie sind die Wege ausgebaut? Gibt es dort schützenswerte Pflanzen?
-man benötigt einfach Fakten, um gegenüber der Nationalparkverwaltung auch entsprechend argumentieren zu können.
-Wenn trails begangen und befahren werden, dann wäre eine eindeutige Kennzeichnung sinnvoll, da gibst normalerweise auch keine bösen Zusammenstöße.

Man kann dem Problem der Wegsperrungen zunächst nur durch Aufklärung und Angebot der Zusammenarbeit mit der Parkverwaltung entgegenwirken und versuchen dadurch schlimmeres zu verhindern. Das geht nur mit Kompromissen.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

@_fuxy_ Der Kompromiss aus Sicht der NPV ist ja schon, dass man auf Wege die NOCH nicht gesperrt sind ausweichen kann. Btw machen die heute gesperrten, die neu gesperrten und die noch zu sperrenden Wege schon einen großen Teil des Wegenetzes und der Mountainbikekultur aus.

 Ich finde die Idee mit zeitlicher Regelung gut. DAS wäre ein echter Kompromiss mit dem alle leben könnten. Freilich kann nicht ganz Bike-Deutschland pünktlich um 8.35 Uhr zum Massenstart an der Leistenklippe sein. Aber es wäre ein Anfang. 

Aber eine grundsätzliche Kriminalisierung der Biker die die Wege nutzen, geht so nicht. 

Leider sehe ich aber auch, dass solche Art von Kompromiss erstritten werden muss. Die NPV wird nicht einfach die Sperrung aufheben...schon gar nicht, wenn der wütende MTB-Mob nur fordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (8. November 2012)

In Schierke gab es letztes Jahr noch einen Bikeverleih mit geführten MTB Touren. Ich denke, es gibt im gesamten Harzgebiet einige Unternehmen, die Touren ausrichten. Die sollte man unbedingt mit ansprechen, da man eine Lobby auch auf kommunaler Ebene braucht.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu:
> -Erarbeitung einer Übersicht über die gesperrten Wege....



Schau dir den Wegeplan des Nationalparks an. Da erübrigt sich jede Diskussion.
Es ist im Moment schon so, das wir nur auf wenigen Wegen fahren dürfen, die Verbotsschilder sind nur eine zusätzliche Spitze des Eisbergs.

Leute, macht euch das klar: wir sind generell im NP nur auf einigen Wegen offiziell genehmigt unterwegs! Und da sind fast keine Interessanen dabei!



micha.qlb schrieb:


> @_fuxy_ Der Kompromiss aus Sicht der NPV ist ja schon, dass man auf Wege die NOCH nicht gesperrt sind ausweichen kann..



Ich denke, so sieht es aus.

Die Nationalparkverwaltung sperrt sich scheinbar rigoros gegen alles, und das unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes, siehe hier:
Artikel Goslarsche
Man braucht also Sondergenehmigungen etc pp...Naturschutz bla bla...
Da bekommt man doch echt Tobsuchtsanfälle. Was bitte machen den an einem Tag 100 Radfahrer plus ein paar Streckenposten aus, wenn zugleich tausende Leute mit der Stinkebahn auf den Brocken gekarrt werden...oder man schaue sich mal die Massenwanderung an schönen Sonntagen an.
Ein Irrsinn!
Das alles wird wohl geduldet, "weil es Geld in die Region bringt". Wer bitte aber hat irgendwem das Monopol zur wirtschaftlichen Nutzung des Harzes erteilt?
Und wer bitte gibt der Nationalparkverwaltung das Recht dazu?


----------



## micha.qlb (8. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> nein nein das siehst du falsch - im NP geht es darum, Tierwelt und Pflanszen so wenig wie möglich zu stören.
> 
> Die Brockenbahn ist kein Störfaktor.
> Selbst die Eichhörnchen haben sich farblich angepasst an den Russ.
> ...



die beiden sind Schuld an der Kommerzialisierung des Harzes und weiten Teilen Thüringens....denen sollte posthum lebenslang Platzverweis erteilt werden^^


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Stimmt, du hast den inneren Kern erfasst und ich revidiere meine Meinung...ich bin für eine militärische Schutzzone gegen Mountainbiker ca. 5km um den Harz.
Mit etwas Recherche findet man noch ausreichend Know How und Material, denke ich...

Nein, ernsthaft, Massenaufläufe verhindern und gleichzeitig die Bahn lassen, die Brockenstraße asphaltieren und ein dickes Hotel oben betreiben...ein Paradoxon das ich ungefähr genauso verstehe wie die spontane Materiebildung im Weltall...
Und für das Plattmachen des Goetheweges gehören m.M. nach immer noch alle involvierten verklagt. Der NP ist nur soviel NP, wie es gewissen Leuten zusagt.
Es geht einfach im Fairness.


----------



## Trailfahrer (8. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Am liebsten würden die nur Heinrich Heine und Goethe da noch rein lassen...daher.
> Wanderer sind schlimm, Sportler schlimmer, MTBler fast so schlimm wie Motocrosser...



Nein, MTBler sind so schlimm. - Am besten kommt man nur noch mit dem Parkranger in den Harz. Naja, kann man nur versuchen über das Biken aufzuklären. Die unterscheiden ja nicht ob man trails fährt und dabei u.a. Rücksicht übt und auch die Natur geniest, oder ob man wie auf der Downhillstrecke durch die Natur brettert und alles kaputtfährt.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. November 2012)

Vor dem Einschlafen mal noch ein Satz zum Grübeln:

_< (1) Die Nationalparkverwaltung hat bei ihren Entscheidungen nach diesem Gesetz die Interessen der ortsansässigen Bevölkerung an der Sicherung und Entwicklung ihrer Lebens- und Arbeitsbedingungen sowie die Belange der regionalen Entwicklung, der gewerblichen Wirtschaft und des Tourismus zu berücksichtigen, soweit der Schutzzweck (§ 3) es erlaubt. >_

Bitte raten, aus welchem Schriftstück dieser Satz stammt...


----------



## netsrac (9. November 2012)

Auweia,

ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich die Wege auf dem Hohnekamm garnicht kenne, aber hier mitmache, weil es die Sache einfach wert ist. Obwohl ich sie gern gefahren wäre.

Wenn ich nun lese, dass einige meiner Lieblingstrails in Niedersachsen dran sein sollen, dann werde ich wütend. Ich kann euch, denen man die besten Spots schon genommen hat nun noch besser verstehen.


----------



## soul_ride (9. November 2012)

Denke die "Toleranz" Diskussion in der Schweiz ist hier genau die gleiche. Eine Menge interessante Ansichten und Antworten von beiden Seiten die Verdeutlichen um was es eigentlich überall geht im Ewigen "Konflikt" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern:

http://blog.bazonline.ch/outdoor/index.php/22071/mountainbiker-als-«tourismusfaktor»/

Das Konzept der Trail Toleranz mit entsprechender Beschilderung und Aufklärung funktioniert in vielen weiterentwickelten Tourismusregionen als dem Harz bereits ganz gut. Ich könnte mir diesen Ansatz auch als Konzept vorstellen, welches man der NP Verwaltung präsentieren könnte.

http://www.davos.ch/erleben/sommer/bike/mountainbike.html


----------



## fuschnick (9. November 2012)

Toll.. da höre ich morgens auf dem Weg in die Arbeit dass sie am Torfhaus die neue Super Touristen Hochburg bald einweihen und lese jetzt dass im Gespräch ist Kaiserweg etc. für MTB zu sperren? Noch dazu Trails gesperrt sind die ich noch gar nicht gefahren bin?? 



Hasifisch wo kann ich unterschreiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (9. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ganz schnell und ganz dringend nötig...ich hab grad Mailantwort von der NPVW erhalten, die nichts Positives erhoffen lässt (außer dass die NPVW selbst sehr zugänglich ist).





 @cxfahrer

Lässt Du uns teilhaben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. November 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Toll.. da höre ich morgens auf dem Weg in die Arbeit dass sie am Torfhaus die neue Super Touristen Hochburg bald einweihen und lese jetzt dass im Gespräch ist Kaiserweg etc. für MTB zu sperren? Noch dazu Trails gesperrt sind die ich noch gar nicht gefahren bin??
> 
> 
> 
> Hasifisch wo kann ich unterschreiben?



Da Mitglied werden DIMB

Und da eintragen Doodle-Liste an welchem Tag du zur Gründungsveranstaltung der IG Harz erscheinen kannst (für Braunschweiger: IG Hachz  )
Dann kannst du überall mitreden und dich einsetzen. und auch unterschreiben


----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> ...
> Hasifisch wo kann ich unterschreiben?



Wir brauchen jede Stimme!
Siehe Post über mir...


----------



## fuschnick (9. November 2012)

am Start


----------



## verano (9. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Das Konzept der Trail Toleranz mit entsprechender Beschilderung und Aufklärung funktioniert in vielen weiterentwickelten Tourismusregionen als dem Harz bereits ganz gut. Ich könnte mir diesen Ansatz auch als Konzept vorstellen, welches man der NP Verwaltung präsentieren könnte.
> 
> http://www.davos.ch/erleben/sommer/bike/mountainbike.html



Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das der richtige Weg ist! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## netsrac (9. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich will hier den Herrn Knolle nicht öffentlich zitieren, aber was er mir so schrieb, da scheinen die Wanderer regelrechte "Schutzzonen" für ihr Naturerleben zu beanspruchen, wo sie nicht von Horden MTBler gestört werden (das hat er nicht direkt so gesagt, aber ich schliesse das aus seiner Antwort).
> 
> Also rein dass die Wanderer sich gestört fühlen!!! Sonst nichts!
> 
> Insofern ist jetzt Lobbyarbeit angesagt.



Alles klar. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du nicht zum Treffen kommen wirst. Kannst Du das dann vielleicht an Hasifisch weiterleiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ist gemacht



...und angekommen.
Die Haltung des NP ist freundlich, aber auf gewisse Weise absolut einseitig und damit inakzeptabel.
Und ich meine, einen guten Ansatz gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2012)

Mal einen Zwischenstand.
 Es drängt sich der Verdacht auf, das die Antworten der Nationalparkverwaltung auf Anfragen von Mountainbikern wenigstens zum Teil auch aus Textbausteinen generiert werden. Ich muss das noch mal checken, aber zwei der mir gezeigten Schreiben klangen aus der Erinnerung heraus teilweise Wort für Wort identisch, obwohl sie m.E. andere Unterschriften trugen. Das ließe auf eine gewisse Routine und keinesfalls vereinzelte Anfragen schließen.
 Aus meiner Sicht , die natürlich noch von Fachleuten geprüft werden muss, gibt das Nationalparkgesetzt Sachsen-Anhalt keinesfalls der NP-Verwaltung das recht in die Hand, Nutzergruppen einseitig auszuschließen. Wenn also durch die NP-Verwaltung nicht bewiesen wird, das der Wegeplan und als Krönung die Aussperrungen ausschließlich von Mountainbikern aus bestimmten Wegen und ganzen landschaftlichen Bereichen, im Sinne der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Nutzung des NP rechtmäßig und zielführend ist, sind diese Sperrungen nicht haltbar!
 Weiterhin bestehen massive Zweifel, das die Interessen der Mountainbiker bei der Ausarbeitung des Wegeplanes adäquat berücksichtigt wurden.
 Die Sperrungen dienen, und das betont auch die NP-Verwaltung eindeutig in allen bisher aus dieser Richtung gekommenen Stellungnahmen, nur den Interessen der Wanderer und zwar zum Nachteil anderer Nutzer. Immer wieder werden als Gegenbeispiele große Gruppen von Bikern genannt und einzelne negative Beispiele mangelnder Rücksicht von Seiten der Fahrradfahrer. Ich selbst sehe oft große, lärmende Wandergruppen, die mangels Wegbreite gern mal neben den Wegen laufen etc. Diese begegnen mir zu einem großen Faktor häufiger als große Gruppen an Bikern.
 Die auch immer wieder aufgestellte Behauptung zunehmender Beschwerden von Wanderern über Fahrradfahrern muss hinterfragt werden. Wie stark ist der Anstieg? Wurden die Beschwerden geprüft? Immer wieder wird man als Fahrradfahrer angepöbelt, auch wenn man sich rechtens verhält, nur weil sich Wanderer durch den bloßen Anblick eines Rades gestört fühlen. Dieses abstruse Verhalten gibt es übrigens nicht nur im NP. Oder weil sie Dinge für gefährlich halten, die aus Fahrradfahrersicht aber unkompliziert sind. Wie viele nachweisbare Zusammenstöße gab es wirklich, wie viele davon auf den gesperrten Wegen? Was sagen die Statistiken denn zu Verletzungen oder gar Rettungseinsätzen im NP harz zu den einzelnen Nutzergruppen, also Wanderern, Radfahrern, Bergsteigern, Skifahrern?


----------



## spitfire4 (9. November 2012)

Heyho, 

die ganze Sache besorgt mich auch sehr, weil wir im nächsten Jahr einige Touren international anbieten wollen. Und wenn da so Trails wie der Märchenweg geperrt werden, dann macht das alles doch schon weniger Spaß. Ich bin in Kontakt mit den Harz Nationalpark Regionalentwicklern und bespreche derzeit die Touren, die wir anbieten können. Die derzeit für Mountainbike gesperrten Wege findet ihr hier.

Also, ich werde mich auch demnächst bei DIMB melden und werde alles mir Mögliche in die Wege leiten, um gegen die Wegsperrungen zu arbeiten. 
Stehe für Unterstützung in jeglicher Sache hierzu zur Verfügung! 



> Das Konzept der Trail Toleranz mit entsprechender Beschilderung und Aufklärung funktioniert in vielen weiterentwickelten Tourismusregionen als dem Harz bereits ganz gut. Ich könnte mir diesen Ansatz auch als Konzept vorstellen, welches man der NP Verwaltung präsentieren könnte.
> 
> http://www.davos.ch/erleben/sommer/b...ntainbike.html


Hat das schon jemand an den Herrn Knolle geschickt?


Gruß, 
Mauri


----------



## Hasifisch (9. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> ...Stehe für Unterstützung in jeglicher Sache hierzu zur Verfügung!...



Hi Mauri,
es ist für uns (Mountainbiker) sehr wichtig, auch Leute mit in die IG zu bekommen, die davon leben. Wirtschaft ist immer ein Faktor, wenn es um letztendlich politische Entscheidungen geht, weshalb wir dringend finanziell abhängige Leute/Unternehmen mit im Boot haben müssen, nicht nur "Hobbyfahrer". Wenn du also in den nächsten Wochen deine DIMB Mitgliedsnummer bekommst, kannst du ratzfatz auch in die IG Harz eintreten und gern auch zur Gründung am (voraussichtlich) 2.12. in den Harz kommen!
Eine Frage: wie viele Leute nehmen denn maximal an solchen geführten Touren Teil, wenn auch die besagten Trails auf dem Programm stehen? Eine irgendwo verständliche Kritik ist ja schon das Problem großer MTB-Gruppen auf schmalen Pfaden, vor allem, wenn nicht alle Fahrer der Gruppe gleich flott unterwegs sind.


----------



## fuxy (9. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich will hier den Herrn Knolle nicht öffentlich zitieren, aber was er mir so schrieb, da scheinen die Wanderer regelrechte "Schutzzonen" für ihr Naturerleben zu beanspruchen, wo sie nicht von Horden MTBler gestört werden (das hat er nicht direkt so gesagt, aber ich schliesse das aus seiner Antwort).
> 
> Also rein dass die Wanderer sich gestört fühlen!!! Sonst nichts!
> 
> Insofern ist jetzt Lobbyarbeit angesagt.



Wenn wir uns alle bei der NP beschweren, das uns der bloße Anblick  von Wanderern stört, sperren die dann den Harz für Wanderer  ?  WOHL KAUM Also wer zu erst kommt malt zu erst. 
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, wenn wir uns alle jeden Tag über Wanderer auf Trail XYZ beschweren würden, würde man uns genau diesen XYZ Trail sperren !!!! Zu unserem Wohl natürlich !!! 

Die ganze Sache stinkt und das immer mehr. Demnächst haben wir hier ein 2. Hessen


----------



## spitfire4 (9. November 2012)

Hi Hasifisch, 

Wir bieten in 2013 drei Arten von Touren an, einmal die Easy Tours, das sind dann die Volksbank Arena Harz Routen, da werden das maximal 10 Leute. Bei den anderen Touren auf denen die besagten Trails auf dem Programm stehen, ist die Teilnehmerzahl auf 4 Leute beschränkt, also 6 Leute insgesamt, weil wir da den Überblick behalten müssen. Die weiteren Touren führen in die Bikeparks und die Strecken drum herum. Da sind wir dann auch maximal 10 Leute pro Tour. Da rechnet auch jeder mit Bikern, da ist die Größe der Truppe kein Problem.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mit dem Knolle gerade im Gespräch und mache mit ihm ab, welche Touren ich anbieten kann. Aber wie vorgehen in Sachen Wegsperrungen, bleibt erstmal abzuwarten. Ich füge mich gerade den Vorlagen des Herrn Knolle, bin sehr transparent und biete ihm Verständnis und eine gute Zusammenarbeit, um auf den gleichen Nenner zu kommen. Das funktioniert bisher auch ganz gut. Aber auch nur, weil die hier besprochenen Routen bisher noch nicht gesperrt worden sind. Ich denke, wenn wir denen zeigen, wie vernünftig und professionell die Mountainbiker im Harz sind, dann arbeiten die auch mit uns zusammen. Wir sollten nochmal abwarten, und schauen, was da überhaupt noch so kommt. Vollkommen gegen gehen, halte ich für eher kontraproduktiv. Der Knolle und alle anderen sind nämlich eher Wanderer als Mountainbiker wie wir, und wenn wir da keine Argumente für gemeinsame Interessen finden, dann schneiden die uns ab. Wir brauchen also gute Argumente, um die von den Wegsperrungen abzubringen. Und wir müssen denen zeigen, dass der Großteil von uns professionell ist und Rücksicht auf Natur und Wanderer nimmt. 

Ich halte dich/euch hier auf dem Laufenden in Sachen Wegsperrungen und meinen Gesprächen mit den zuständigen Personen. Wie gesagt, DIMB steht an. Also, meine Stimme für die IG! Ich hoffe, wir treffen uns bald möglich, um da mal alle auf den gleichen Wissenstand zu kommen und gemeinsam gegen die möglichen Wegsperrungen anzugehen. Also der 2. Dezember ist vorgemerkt. Ich hab diesen Thread auch abonniert.

Beste Grüße,
Mauri


----------



## jaamaa (9. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Wir brauchen also gute Argumente, um die von den Wegsperrungen abzubringen.



Ach... 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... aber was er mir so schrieb, da scheinen die Wanderer  regelrechte "Schutzzonen" für ihr Naturerleben zu beanspruchen,



Wenn ich da oben an die Leisteklippe denke....verständlich. Ist es doch so wesentlich einfacher seinen Müll zu vergessen und auch andere Hinterlassenschaften dort ungeniert zu plazieren. Abseits der kleinen Schutzhütte sollte man schon genau schauen wo man hintritt


----------



## spitfire4 (9. November 2012)

> Ist es doch so wesentlich einfacher seinen Müll zu vergessen und auch andere Hinterlassenschaften dort ungeniert zu plazieren.



jo, wurden bestimmt schon einige genannt. Hab mir aber noch nicht die Mühe gemacht den ganzen Thread zu lesen


----------



## TigersClaw (9. November 2012)

DIMB-Antrag ist raus, bin dabei


----------



## cappulino (9. November 2012)

Das Davos-er Modell zeigt Handlungsalternativen auf, diese sollte man sammeln und zusammentragen - Option wäre ein Thread im Open Trails-Bereich. Die Menge der Positivbeispiele muss in der Argumentationskette vorkommen, nicht aber zu früh "verschossen". Ich hab grad den Eindruck, dass sehr viele mit Herrn K. parallel zu den Themen reden, möglicherweise aber primär über ihre Bedürfnisse. 
Der NPV sollte jetzt schon aufgrund der Anfragen dämmern das da was im Busch ist, von einer "Nadelstichstrategie" bzw. sogenannten Postfach überfluten sollte kein Gebrauch gemacht werden. Dann lieber nach IG Gründung ein Vor-Ort-Termin mit öffentlicher Anfrage, Mitschrift und bereits erstes Aufzeigen von Handlungsalternativen - sofern diese aufzeigbar ausgearbeitet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire4 (10. November 2012)

Hey, Guten Morgen. 

Ich hab's gerade offiziell bekommen vom Knolle: "Den Pionierweg
werden wir aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden 2013 für MTB sperren."

Ich erwarte noch weitere Infos. Checkt derweil mal folgenden link: http://skifahren-im-harz.de/forum/index.php?topic=10.375
Knolle äußert sich da über den Ausbau des Skigebiets am Wurmberg. Ich glaube am liebsten würde der nur Pilzesammler im Harz sehen und Borkenkäfersammler.

Grüße


----------



## dasphonk (10. November 2012)

Den Pionierweg zu sperren bedeutet eigentlich Stress mit Ansage. Es werden sich mit Sicherheit viele nicht an eine Sperrung halten und damit ist der Ärger dann vorprogrammiert.


Schöner Mist. Was mich nur wundert ist, dass es viel Jahre vollkommen ruhig im Harz war und jetzt anscheinend eskaliert.

Kannst Du vielleicht mal nachfragen was viele Beschwerden eigentlich heißt? 5, 10, 50 oder 500?


----------



## spitfire4 (10. November 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht mal nachfragen was viele Beschwerden eigentlich heißt? 5, 10, 50 oder 500?



Ja, das werde ich. Beste Grüße


----------



## flyingscot (10. November 2012)

Wobei mir bei entsprechender Schneelage nicht klar ist, warum Querfeldein-Skifahren ein Problem sein soll. Und abseits der Lifte sind das im Vergleich zum MTB verschwindend wenige...

Und MTB kein Fun-Sport? Hmm, das hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung.

Der Butterstieg ist offiziell schon lange gesperrt, nur die Schilder wurden entwendet...


----------



## AlexR (10. November 2012)

Hat schon jemand eine Info bekommen wie stark der Anstieg der angeblichen Beschwerden ist und wie diese geprüft werden?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Was verstehst du unter einer "inoffiziellen"Lösung?


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2012)

bin der selben Meinung. Eine offizielle Erlaubnis wird es nicht geben. Die Stiege sind gesperrt und werden es offiziell auch bleiben. 

Einzig, und da wiederhol ich mich gern, eine temporäre DULDUNG kann ich mir vorstellen. Selbst das zu ereichen wird ein harter Weg und kann m.E. nur erstritten werden.

Die Argumente die wir bringen werden, so gut sie auch sein mögen, wird nicht dazu führen, dass der Wegeplan geändert wird...soviel ist sicher.

Schadensbegrenzung +Lobbyarbeit... das wird ein langer Winter!


----------



## jaamaa (10. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah, also gibts diese Schilder auch in Nds schon länger. kannte bisher nur die an 14c und TanteJu.



Sagen wir mal so... diese Schilder gibt es schon länger nicht. Hat bis dato auch niemanden gestört, zumal es auf den benannten Wegen zumindest meinerseits noch nie zu Konflikten gekommen ist. Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass ich dort selten bis nie auf Wanderer treffe. Entweder hatte ich somit bis jetzt über 20 Jahre Glück oder es wird aufgrund weniger Beschwerden versucht den Leuten einen dringlichen Handlungsbedarf zu suggerieren.

Mit den Sperrungen in NDS wäre ja Bad Harzburg als Startpunkt fast völlig aus dem Rennen, da keine interessanten Wege aus dem Oberharz zurückführen. 
Bliebe aber noch die zweispurige B4 als legal Strecke übrig. Aber Vorsicht... Blitze!


----------



## TigersClaw (10. November 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...Aber Vorsicht... Blitze!



Hab ich letztes Jahr probiert, 60kmh haben nicht ausgereicht um die Blitzer auszulösen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2012)

ich wills mal platt und subjektiv formulieren: Es gibt faktisch keine Konflikte auf den Stiegen.

Es gibt Konflikte an Spots wo sich Wanderertrauben versammeln. Exemplarisch fällt mir der Trailausstieg unten am Trudenstein ein...oder aber auch die Brockenstraße, wo sich die 10er Ketten Wanderer selbst im Weg sind. Diese Konflikte werden dann auf sämtliche Wege & sogar den kompletten Harz adaptiert.

Das kann nur kein Mensch beweisen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Ich fürchte nur dass es einen Weg zurück wird es auch nicht so einfach geben wird. Soll heißen dass die rot-weißen Schilder wieder gegen die unauffälligen Holzschildchen getauscht werden und wir mehr oder weniger auf den Trails geduldet sind.
Das würde bedeuten, dass wir weiterhin und freiwillig in der "Schmuddelecke" bleiben, und die Wanderlobby uns als ignorante "Gesetzesbrecher" hinstellen kann, weil wir uns ja über Verbotsschilder hinweg setzen. Egal ob die NPV das i.O. findet oder nicht. Ich denke da ist erst recht Konfliktpotential vorhanden, denn man bekommt ja schon als Kind beigebracht "Rund und Rot = Verbot". Und wenn sich dann wieder Beschwerden häufen, egal wo wird die Duldung auch schnell wieder erledigt sein.
Wie soll man unter solchen Vorraussetzungen dann sinnvoll Lobbyarbeit treiben? 

Man müsste einen Weg finden mal objektiv das reale Konfliktpotential der umstrittensten Wege zu ermitteln.  Dabei viel mir ein dass es an der Ostfalia in SZ den Studiengang Tourismusmanagement gibt, vielleicht könnte man da jemanden für eine Bachelor- oder Studien-Arbeit finden der das untersucht?
Dann hätte man eine Basis auf der man diskutieren kann, und mit der an den wirklichen Konfliktstellen sinnvolle Lösungen gefunden werden können.


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> bin der selben Meinung. Eine offizielle Erlaubnis wird es nicht geben. Die Stiege sind gesperrt und werden es offiziell auch bleiben.
> 
> Einzig, und da wiederhol ich mich gern, eine temporäre DULDUNG kann ich mir vorstellen. Selbst das zu ereichen wird ein harter Weg und kann m.E. nur erstritten werden...



Die pauschale Sperrung der Wege kann auf keinen Fall akzeptiert werden; ein schwebender Zustand wie "Duldung" kommt erst recht nicht in Frage.

Erst recht, wenn die einzige Begründung ist "Wanderer haben sich beschwert".

Hier herrscht dringender Handlungsbedarf. Ohne das ich es jetzt genau weiß: Es gibt sicher Fristen, innerhalb derer man den erfolgten Sperrungen bzw. der Fortschreibung des Wegeplanes offiziell widersprechen kann.


----------



## Trailfahrer (10. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Hey, Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich hab's gerade offiziell bekommen vom Knolle: "Den Pionierweg
> werden wir aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden 2013 für MTB sperren."
> ...



Dann wird das Gebiet um die Talsperre für mich uninteressant...
Ich hatte dort keine Probleme mit Wanderern, man kann auch mal absteigen und die Leute passieren lassen...SO EINE SAUEREI


----------



## Trailfahrer (10. November 2012)

Hab das ganze hier aktiv verfolgt. Meine Meinung zu den Befahrbarkeiten:
Der Harz hat als einziges Mittelgebirge im Norden Deutschlands Trails, die vergleichbar alpinen Wegführungen sind (teils Anspruch an S1-S3)
Ich denke, den Verantwortlichen dort ist nicht bekannt, dass es auch beim Biken entsprechende Schwierigkeitsgrade mit Einteilung der Trails gibt. Leute, die dort fahren, denen geht s vorrangig doch um die Attraktivität der Route eben durch verblockte Stellen. Der Harz wird für Mountainbiker völlig uninteressant, wenn man genau diese Wege sperrt. Wer will schon 95% aller Strecken auf den Forststraßen fahren? Herrn Knolle scheint es gar nicht zu interessieren, dass sich der Sport auch als Sportart seriös weiter entwickelt hat.
Da gehts echt um Aufklärung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

@Hasifisch:
Ich bin gerade dabei eine Info-Mail an einen Bike-Mailverteiler mit ca. 60 Personen aus der Region BS/WF/HE/SZ zu schreiben. Willst du oder wer anders die nochmal quer lesen, bevor ich das Ding raus haue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @_Hasifisch_:
> Ich bin gerade dabei eine Info-Mail an einen Bike-Mailverteiler mit ca. 60 Personen aus der Region BS/WF/HE/SZ zu schreiben. Willst du oder wer anders die nochmal quer lesen, bevor ich das Ding raus haue?



Ich habe noch einen Verteiler mit 99 Leuten. Schreib mir mal per PN welchen du hast, evtl. können wir dann das verbinden.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Hey, Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ich hab's gerade offiziell bekommen vom Knolle: "Den Pionierweg
> werden wir aufgrund der vielen Beschwerden 2013 für MTB sperren."
> ...



btw ..ist Pilze sammeln im Nationalpark verboten... auch Borkenkäfer "entnehmen" dürfte nicht legal sein.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2012)

Meldung vom Mai 2012


http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/harz/mountainbike111.html


----------



## Trailfahrer (10. November 2012)

Da ist ja von Erosionsschäden die Rede..., aber die Wandertrauben, die seitlich der Wege alle Steine umlaufen und ihre Kippen und Flaschen in den Wald werfen (z.B. Leistenklippe, Feuersteine, Wege rings um den Schierker Bahnhof...) richten keinen Schaden an?? Wie viele Biker fahren denn da so alles kaputt? Die meisten Schäden entstehen doch durch das Fußvolk. Da müssen extra Verhaltenstafeln aufgestellt werden, wo doch eigentlich alles selbstverständlich ist. Nur gut, dass man jetzt eine Zielgruppe als Wurzel alles Bösen ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Eigentlich wird der Punkt mit den Errosionsschäden in dem Artikel als gar nicht so schlimm dargestellt, zumindest nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Ich stelle mir die Frage: Was ist da im letzten Halben Jahr passiert? Wenn ich die Aussagen von Herrn Knolle aus dem Artikel im Mai mit den Antworten auf die Mails von jetzt, sechs Monate später, vergleiche, klingt das irgendwie deutlich anders.


----------



## Trailfahrer (10. November 2012)

Ja. Aber es ist doch ein typisches Argument, richtig abgedroschen, dass mit dem Mountainbike Schäden hinterlassen werden. Zwangsläufig, das dies im Artikel erwähnt wird. Hier soll doch eine ganze Nutzergruppe auf die Wege verbannt werden, die für manch ach so naturverbundenen "Waldkaputttramplern" langweilig und uninteressant sind --->die schön gekiesten breiten Forststraßen.


----------



## Luk00r (10. November 2012)

http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1318610508505

wenn wir schon bei Zeitungsartikeln sind


----------



## chris29 (10. November 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wobei mir bei entsprechender Schneelage nicht klar ist, warum Querfeldein-Skifahren ein Problem sein soll.


Da das Wild im Winter Rückzugsgebiete braucht und nicht von irgentwelchen Skifahrern erschreckt werden soll. Der Stress kann für schwächere Tiere tödlich sein.


----------



## spitfire4 (10. November 2012)

> btw ..ist Pilze sammeln im Nationalpark verboten... auch BorkenkÃ¤fer "entnehmen" dÃ¼rfte nicht legal sein.



Was ist mit Angeln am Oderteich und Luchse schieÃen? Ich frage mich, ist der Mensch eigentlich nicht Natur? Mensch mach dich weg! Du bist unnatÃ¼rlich!  

Mal ernsthaft, noch sind die GesprÃ¤che, die ich mit dem Knolle gefÃ¼hrt habe ziemlich angenehm und er Ã¤uÃert sich auch nicht extrem negativ uns MTBlern gegenÃ¼ber. Wir mÃ¼ssen unsere Gedanken nur mal bÃ¼ndeln und verfassen und dann mit gesammelten Unterschriften einen Widerspruch einreichen. Aber auch das ist noch viel zu frÃ¼h! 

Es gibt da ein paar richtig gute Ãberlegungen alleine hier in diesem Thread. Die Idee der Bachelorarbeit finde ich extrem gut, nur erfordert das natÃ¼rlich sehr viel Arbeit auch von uns, wenn wir das Ganze zu unseren Gunsten verfasst sehen wollen. Aber wenn da ein Mountainbiker dabei ist, der zudem auch noch Tourismus studiert und sich Ã¼ber die Gelder im Klaren ist, die derzeit in den Nationalpark gepumpt werden, um den fÃ¼r den Tourismus attraktiver zu machenâ¦ so eine Bachelorarbeit mit konkreten Pros fÃ¼r den Mountainbike Tourismus wÃ¤re eine sehr gute Grundlage fÃ¼r GesprÃ¤che. 

Ganz klar, wenn wir denen vorrechnen kÃ¶nnen, das wir wirtschaftlicher sind als die Wanderer, dann machen die den Harz auch attraktiver fÃ¼r uns. 

Es gibt 'ne Menge LÃ¶sungsansÃ¤tze fÃ¼r 'ne Konsens, wir sollten erst einmal rausbekommen, welche Leute sich wie und wann Ã¼ber wen und wo beschwert haben und dann abschÃ¤tzen, ob die uns aus Prinzip die Wege sperren wollen, oder ob die wirklich eine so groÃe Gefahr darstellen, wenn beide Nutzergruppen die Wege nutzen. 

PS.: Ich bin bisher nÃ¤mlich nur auf entspannte und interessierte Wanderer zugefahren, die das cool fanden mich zu beobachten. Die haben bestimmt auf den Sturz gehofft. 'N bisschen mehr Aktion beim Wandern! Also, wo sind denn die Beschwerden? Wie beim Skaten damals: " Ihr dÃ¼rft hier nicht fahren!" 
"Warum denn?"
"Na, eben weil."


----------



## Trailfahrer (10. November 2012)

Man sollte auch mal überlegen, wie viele Biker fahren denn auf den Trails?
Die das machen sind i.d.R. darauf eingestellt und können fahren. Die große Menge der Fahrer fährt doch auf der Brockenstraße und vergleichbaren Forststraßen hoch und runter. Ich habe letztes Jahr dort wenig Biker getroffen, die auf Trails unterwegs waren. Die meisten fuhren auf den Forststraßen. Also sind eigentlich Zusammenstöße auf Trails doch ehr Ausnahmen und nicht der Dauerzustand. Sollte man der NPVW mal in die Relation setzen.

Frage an die Locals: hat sich das mittlerweile geändert und sind die Trails dauerhaft frequentiert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (10. November 2012)

Sehr wichtig: Wo waren Beschwerden

da kommt dann ziemlich sicher raus: Brockenstraße, Hirtenstieg und dann evtl. irgendwo noch Götheweg und Kaiserweg

naja, ist ehh zweierlei Maß, mit gemessen wird


----------



## verano (10. November 2012)

In dem MZ Artikel wird ja zumindest mal festgestellt, dass die Probleme nach dem Ausbau der Brockenstraße zugenommen haben. Was nicht unbedingt dafür spricht, ausgerechnet technisch anspruchsvolle Trails zu sperren. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexR (10. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dabei viel mir ein dass es an der Ostfalia in SZ den Studiengang Tourismusmanagement gibt, vielleicht könnte man da jemanden für eine Bachelor- oder Studien-Arbeit finden der das untersucht?



Den gibt es an der HS Harz in Wernigerode auch. Als Bachelor und Master.


----------



## netsrac (10. November 2012)

Je mehr hier rauskommt, was eigentlich fuer eine Meinung ueber uns verbreitet wird, um so mehr kotzt mich das an. Wie kann Herr K. suggerieren, dass er die MTB'ler akzeptiert und dann rigoros aussperren? Warum hat die NP-Verwaltung nicht auch erstmal versucht, die Meldungen zu sammeln und vor Ort zu pruefen? Gibt es dort niemanden, der sich mit dem MTB-Sport auskennt und die Wuensche von uns ernst nimmt? Das sollte ein Ansatz sein: HILFESTELLUNG fuer die NPVW anbieten!
Vielleicht gelingt es, darueber einen Zugang zu den Leuten zu kriegen.


----------



## jaamaa (10. November 2012)

Tja, es hat sich halt all die Jahre niemand beschwert... außer natürlich die Wanderer! Also ist es so nun der einfachste Weg.
Jetzt wird aber ein Umdenken erfolgen müssen!


----------



## fuxy (10. November 2012)

Wenn ein Wanderer rumheult und sagt " Ich komme nicht mehr in den Harz..." Dann zählt das mehr alles andere. 
Da geht sofort ein rotes Licht beim NP an ( Konkursgefahr... Konkursgefahr )
Hauptsache die neue Titanhüfte auf dem Ghoeteweg ausprobieren...

Das liegt einfach daran, das wir uns nie beschwert haben, Wanderer nutzen die ganze Wegbreite, gehen nicht zur seite, trotz klingeln, werfen Müll weg, gehen ihre eigenen "Chickenways " weil der Weg ja voll ist mit großen Steinen.
Aber das sieht ja keiner, und das schlimme ist, das will ja auch keiner hören !!!


----------



## Harzberti (10. November 2012)

Man oh man da schwillt einem der Kamm! Wenn ich jetzt auch noch lese das der Pionierweg gesperrt werden soll drängt sich immer mehr der verdacht der Willkür auf. Diesen fahre ich relativ häufig und egal ob innerhalb der Woche oder am Wochenende - Wanderer trifft man hier nur sehr vereinzelt. Probleme unter- oder miteinander? Keines falls! Rücksichtnahme ist das Geheimnis.


 Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal allen die sich bislang zu diesem Thema geäußert haben, dass sie sich dem Fußvolk gegenüber rücksichtsvoll verhalten, sich bemerkbar wenn sie sich von hinten einer Wandergruppe nähern etc. etc. Viele der Wanderer, die sich in diese Gebiete begeben sind relativ fit und zeigen Verständnis und Bewunderung für unseren Sport.  


 Wie aber ist es an anderen Stellen im Harz? Solche die von jedem zu Fuß erreichbar sind?  
 Beispiel gefällig?
 Fahre ich an einem schönen Sommertag über Clausthal Zellerfeld mit Ziel Brocken über Dammhaus. Am Dammgraben eine Wandergruppe älterer Herrschaften. Ich klingele und gebe mich verbal zu erkennen  fahre im Schritttempo an der Gruppe vorbei und werde dermaßen angepöbelt, dass ich am liebsten umgekehrt wäre. Was hätte ich auf diesem schmaler als 3 Meter breiten Weg zu suchen?
 Da sagst Dir schon was für Idioten!  
 Ich wollt' mir aber den herrlichen Tag nicht verderben lassen und fahre meinem Ziel über den Pionierweg (keinerlei Vorkommnisse!!) weiter entgegen. Am Nachmittag dann die Heimfahrt. Gleiche Stelle am Dammgraben. Ein älterer Herr mit Frau und Enkelkind. Ich klingelnder Weise im gemäßigten Tempo ihnen genährt. Ruft der Herr (ein Komunalpolitker aus Osterode mir vom sehen her bekannt): Das ist ja mal nett ein Radfahrer der sich bemerkbar macht! Ich darauf: Das ist ja mal nett, dass man nicht gleich angepflaumt wird! Darauf dieser: Wieso sollten wir maulen  *wir sind doch Froh über jeden der in unsere Region kommt!  *Boh  da war ich mal platt und mein Tag endete mit einem richtig guten Gefühl. Es sind doch nicht nur egoistische Idioten unterwegs.


 Anders muss man das wohl für den Brocken sehen. Vom Goetheweg her ist das schon ein echtes Nadelöhr. Ich bin sicher, dass jeder Ortskundige diesen Bereich am Wochenende meidet oder wenn er ihn befährt weiß wo rauf er sich hier einlässt. Hier sollte ruhig jeder mal den Versuch selbst unternehmen - am besten einen sonnigen 3. Oktober zu Fuß sich hier rauf begeben und dann mal darauf achten was hier los ist. Da tauchen nämlich die Ortskundigen auf, die im langsamen Tempo unter Rücksichtnahme hier herunter fahren. Und die Gäste die sich an diesem Tag den Aufstieg gegönnt haben und nun ihre Früchte der aufwärts Quälerei einfahren wollen. Das hat Gefahrenpotenzial! Und deshalb sollte auch Aufklärung in unseren Reihen angesagt sein.  


 Wir müssen uns bei den verantwortlichen Gehör verschaffen! Sonst endet das bei uns genauso wie in einem hessischen Hallenbad. Hier darf nämlich nicht mehr gekrault werden  nur noch Brustschwimmen ist erlaubt. Die Brustschwimmer fühlten sich gestört! Na das sind doch mal Argumente, oder?  


 Glück Auf!


   Bert


----------



## fuxy (10. November 2012)

Hahaaha, das mit dem Schwimmbad habe ich auch im Radio gehört.
Da waren bestimmt wieder Rentner am Werk " Ich schwimme auf dieser Bahn schon seit 23 Jahren " 
Ein paar mal meckern, so nach dem Motto " Wir kommen nicht wieder " und das war s. Ein brüller vor dem Herrn.
Fällt euch was auf ? Die gleiche Taktik wenden hier Wanderer an.


----------



## soul_ride (10. November 2012)

Ich bin dran an einem "Aufklärungsfilmchen", wo z.B. auch in den nächsten Wochen Wanderer zu Wort kommen bzw. Interviewt werden. Auch der Aspekt das sich der Sport in den letzten Jahren verändert hat usw. wird aufgegriffen. Dauert allerdings noch etwas, soll ja solide werden 

by the way, wir waren heute an den Kästeklippen Filmen, entspannte Stelle, viel Platz, keine menschenseele, keine Bremssouren, kein Lärm, nichts, eine ältere Frau sitzt etwa 20m entfernt auf einer Bank, zieht als wir weitergehen übelst die Mundwinkel herunter und meint "Muss das sein?"
Gegen diese permanent Frustrierten und Choleriker kann man leider nichts machen, die wird's wie im normalen Leben immer geben. Daher ist Aufklärung (auch des NP) und immer wieder der Versuch freundlich zu sein, ins Gespräch zu kommen usw. der einzige Weg. Irgendwann sollte sich rumgesprochen haben - ich zitiere meinen Mentor Manfred Stromberg: MTB'ler sind die freundlichsten Menschen im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire4 (10. November 2012)

> Ich bin dran an einem "Aufklärungsfilmchen"


Ich hab deine Videos schon gesehen! Kann nur gut werden.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. November 2012)

Das finde ich ne Bomben Sache. Ist mir heute schon den ganzen Tag durch den Kopf geschwirrt, dass man doch so ne Art Umfrage machen könnte...aber das triffts ganz genau!

Bzgl Lobbyarbeit:

Auch könnte man die Lokalen Medien (Presse etc) sensibilisieren.

In der MZ z.b. kann man Leserbriefe einreichen die veröffentlicht werden müssen (die Frage ist halt ..wann) außerdem gibt es die Möglicheit sich als "Bürgerreporter zu registrieren...das ist letztlich ein BLOG der Mitteldeutschen Zeitung. 

Wir in unserer Firma haben eine Kundenzeitschrift. Die geht an alle Haushalte in QLB/Gernrode/Suderode/Rieder. Das ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber das ältere (Wander)Publikum kann ruhig mal etwas PRO Mountainbike lesen. Hier habe ich die Möglichkeit Einfluss auf die Inhalte zu nehmen ...

Weiters kann man RFH versuchen für die Problematik zu interessieren. 

Andere Lokale Zeitungen usw natürlich ebenso...

Die "Gegenseite" nutzt diese Medien ja auch....das können wir also schon lange.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Hasifisch:
> Ich bin gerade dabei eine Info-Mail an einen Bike-Mailverteiler mit ca. 60 Personen aus der Region BS/WF/HE/SZ zu schreiben. Willst du oder wer anders die nochmal quer lesen, bevor ich das Ding raus haue?





jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Verteiler mit 99 Leuten. Schreib mir mal per PN welchen du hast, evtl. können wir dann das verbinden.



Bitte erstmal nur informieren, das sich die Lage für Mountainbiker im Moment massiv verschlimmert und wir deshalb eine IG Harz im Rahmen der DIMB gründen und das demnächst mehr Infos kommen. Da muss ich nicht drüberlesen...  solange die IG Harz nicht gegründet ist, ist sowieso alles inoffiziell.

Ich werde mal mit der DIMB reden, ob wir auch wegen dieses Falles ein open petition anleiern sollten. Tipp kam von einem Freund - wie auch ein zweiter: gegen Verwaltungsakte gibt es wohl ein Jahr Widerspruchsfrist.


----------



## netsrac (10. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich bin dran an einem "Aufklärungsfilmchen"



Super Jan! Das ist richtig klasse. Hast du den gleich die Dame interviewed? Waere hilfreich, wenn man solche Leute auch zu Wort kommen laesst. Um mal zu zeigen, was sie gegen uns haben.

Was anderes: Meine Beobachtungen waren, dass Wochenenderholungssuchende und auch Familien nie meckern. Wenn, dann die, die schon nach Wanderclub aussehen.
Koennt ihr das bestaetigen?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. November 2012)

Nein, kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Wurde schon von einem jungen, überfordertem Mann am Eckerloch angepampt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bitte erstmal nur informieren, das sich die Lage für Mountainbiker im Moment massiv verschlimmert und wir deshalb eine IG Harz im Rahmen der DIMB gründen und das demnächst mehr Infos kommen. Da muss ich nicht drüberlesen...  solange die IG Harz nicht gegründet ist, ist sowieso alles inoffiziell.
> 
> Ich werde mal mit der DIMB reden, ob wir auch wegen dieses Falles ein open petition anleiern sollten. Tipp kam von einem Freund - wie auch ein zweiter: gegen Verwaltungsakte gibt es wohl ein Jahr Widerspruchsfrist.



Ok, mehr wollte ich auch nicht schreiben.  Zusätzlich will noch rein schreiben dass wie am 02.12. die Gründung machen wollen und man bei interesse gerne dazu stoßen darf.
Jaamaa und ich sprachen übrigens zufällig vom gleichen Verteiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (10. November 2012)

Uiii da muss ich aber schon wieder viel "nachlesen"! 

Hier noch die Variante aus Südtirol Latsch: http://aktivurlaub-suedtirol.com/aktivurlaub/biken/mtb-leitsystem/deutsch/update-05-09-12/ 
man achte mal auf das Stichwort "Trail Tolerance".

Ich werde mal beginnen eine Sammlung dieser Praxisbeispiele anzulegen.

 @Hasifisch an sich versteht es sich, das wir euch unterstützen, soweit es uns möglich ist - wenn wir schon das "Stiefkind" Harz auf eigene Füße stellen wollen, dann ordentlich! Stiefkind, weil es uns bisher nicht gelang überhaupt mal eine Aktion dort zu starten, sind dann doch eher im Walde unterwegs  

Wir aktiven IGler sind in der DIMB weil wir "Mountainbike" leben ... http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24554  .


----------



## gnss (10. November 2012)

In dem tollen MTB-Leitsystem aus dem Vinschgau gibt es neue Wege, dafür sind andere für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Im Nationalpark Harz wirst du keine neuen Wege anlegen können, verfallene zu reaktivieren wird wahrscheinlich genauo aussichtslos sein. Eher werden Wege verfallen lassen, z.B. Oderbrück zum Oderteich parallel zur Straße: Brücke weg, Stege weg, Einstieg mit Tannen zugeworfen, neu abgebrochene Bäume werden nicht weggeräumt.


----------



## cappulino (10. November 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> In dem tollen MTB-Leitsystem aus dem Vinschgau gibt es neue Wege, dafür sind andere für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Im Nationalpark Harz wirst du keine neuen Wege anlegen können, verfallene zu reaktivieren wird wahrscheinlich genauo aussichtslos sein.



Es geht um Handlungsalterativen, die zur Verfügung stehen und der Verwaltung aufgezeigt werden müssen! Ein Verbot ist inakzeptabel und zeigt eine klare Überforderung - da offensichtlich die Nutzergruppe Fußgänger eine Bevorteilung erfährt. Eine Maßnahme kann auch sein, dass gezielt Hinweisschilder zur Aufklärung aufgestellt werden, um alle Naturparkbesucher davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, das es kein exklusives Wegerecht geben kann. Das Thema "Reitwege" kann man auch entsprechend assoziieren.


----------



## spitfire4 (11. November 2012)

Hey, guten Morgen. 

Steht der Termin für die Gründung der IG denn nun fest? Ich lese immer 02.12. aber wo und wann genau, habe ich noch nicht gelesen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2012)

Die Infos findest du in unserer doodle-Liste 
http://doodle.com/b2yp29zreti7xe67


----------



## spitfire4 (11. November 2012)

Gut. Hab mich eingetragen. Besten Gruß.


----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> Eine Maßnahme kann auch sein, dass gezielt Hinweisschilder zur Aufklärung aufgestellt werden, um alle Naturparkbesucher davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, das es kein exklusives Wegerecht geben kann. Das Thema "Reitwege" kann man auch entsprechend assoziieren.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Deutschen haben eine Affinität für Vorschriften und Schilder. Wir haben vor 20 Jahren nach Umbau der Waldverwaltungsstrukturen (Besitztumswechsel) in Bezug auf das Klettern im Lauchagrund bei Tabarz eine ähnliche Initiative gestartet und hatten u.a. Hinweistafeln für das Verhalten im Wald aufgestellt, da das Klettern seinerzeit eingeschränkt/oder abgeschafft werden sollte (Kurverwaltung: das Klimpern der Kletterer stört die Kurgäste; Forst: der Wald ist für die Jagdpächter da) Dabei wurde dort schon seit 100 Jahren geklettert! Die Aufklärung hat auch Kurgästen gezeigt, dass sie nicht alleine sind. Mit Erfolg, die Verbote wurden nur auf ganz wenige Felsen beschränkt, wegen seltener Pflanzen und Tiere..


----------



## go-ridin' (11. November 2012)

_Petition? _
Da bin ich skeptisch! Hessen hatte einen Wirkungskreis, der aus meiner Sicht deutlich größer war. Ob sich für den Harz auch soviele Leute interessieren, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Und eine Petition, die ein paar hundert Unterschriften hat (oder lass es knapp vielstellig sein), wirkt dann doch eher lächerlich. 

_Sich als Biker_ (analog zu den Wanderern) _beschweren?_
Auch schwierig, weil die Verantwortlichen dann bestimmt weitere "Brennpunkte" mit Sperrungen belegen. Scheint ja derzeit das Mittel der Wahl zu sein. Allerdings werden mit Sicherheit nicht die Wanderer ausgesperrt. Dazu merkt man zu häufig, dass "Fußgängern der Vorrang gebührt". 

Ziel muss es sein, dass wir erstmal vom Katzentisch wegkommen und offiziell eingebunden werden. Dann wird es deutlich schwieriger, uns einfach "wegzusperren", weil man ja die Sperrung auch uns gegenüber argumentieren muss und nicht einfach das Verbot zugunsten der größeren Gruppe veranlassen kann.

*Aufklärung* muss einer der ersten Schritte sein! Wir hatte für einigen Jahren die Flyeraktion "*Fair on Trails: Respekt erweisen - Respekt erwarten*" ( http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/fair-on-trails  zum Flyer hier: http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/fot_flyer.pdf ), der genau auf die hiesige Problematik abzielt. 
Zudem ist die Aktion "*Wir sind Mountainbiker*" (hier: http://www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de/ ) ebenso dazu da, den "Anderen" zu zeigen, das wir keine rasenden Idioten sind, sondern auch einfach Erholung und Spaß in der Natur suchen, also eigentlich dieselben Ziel verfolgen, wie die Wanderer. Dann geht es "nur noch" darum, wie man sich gegenseitig besser wahrnimmt und die Bedürfnisse der "Gegenseite" (auch schon beknackt, hier von _Gegenseite_ zu sprechen) besser zur Geltung kommen können. 
Gemeinsame Aktionen mit Wanderern auf den Trails wäre dann noch das Tüpfelchen, dass sich in der Presse super verkaufen ließe. Ggf. könnte so etwas ja Teil des Films von Jan sein?!

_(@ Jan: Siehst du die Möglichkeit, deinen Film in Koop mit der DIMB zu machen? Verstehe zwar, dass das für dich auch was mit Marketing zu tun hat.)_

Gut wäre es, wenn wir die Kräfte über einen Kanal (Verband mit Kapazitäten, politischem Netzwerk und offiziellem Charakter) bündeln, um nicht als Gruppe zersplittert werden zu können. Der NLP erwartet sicher auch, dass er nur mit einem weiteren "Partner" verhandelt.

Im Übrigen halte ich für interessant, dass der Wegeplan eigentlich keine Sperrungen vorsieht. Wer mal die Planung der einzelnen Strecken durchsieht, wird merken, dass da nix von Verbot steht. Einige Wege werden tatsächlich aus der Bewirtschaftung heraus genommen. Als NLP ist das klar, es geht ja darum, Natur sich selbst zu überlassen und größere Areale "in Ruhe zu lassen". Da ist es klar, dass manch schöner Weg für immer verloren geht. Das ist aber zu akzeptieren. 
Auf der anderen Seite sieht man auch, dass Wege (s. Anhang) durchaus für uns nicht zu Disposition stehen. Zumindest, was der Wegeplan hergibt. Die Sperrungen sind dann ja nur die Reaktion auf die sog. Beschwerden. Hier greift eh nur die Aufklärung (s. o.).


Grüße
Norm


----------



## soul_ride (11. November 2012)

Kurzer Einwurf, zwar schon älter der erste Artikel aber die Message ist denke ich noch aktuell. Diese "miese Selbsteinschätzung" ist wirklich der Hammer. Klassisch verschnarchte Harzer kann ich nur sagen. Mega Potenzial und keiner begreift es...

http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Politik/Niedersachsen/Mountainbiker-sollen-Tourismus-ankurbeln

http://www.leuphana.de/fileadmin/us...Edgar/files/Goslarsche_Zeitung_28.01.2012.pdf


----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

Das ist ja eine tolle Erkenntnis von Herrn K. Mit anderen Worten:
Meine Interpretation - Mountainbiker gibts in 2 Kategorien: 
"klassische Körbchenfahrer" (älter, langsamer, Kurtourismus) und wildgewordene Mountainbiker als Funsportjünger (Jung, zu schnell, keine erwünschte Zielgruppe für den Harz, gehören max. in Bikeparks, evtl. auch nicht naturverbunden)

Die merken wirklich nix mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (11. November 2012)

go-ridin' schrieb:


> Im Übrigen halte ich für interessant, dass der Wegeplan eigentlich keine Sperrungen vorsieht. Wer mal die Planung der einzelnen Strecken durchsieht, wird merken, dass da nix von Verbot steht. Einige Wege werden tatsächlich aus der Bewirtschaftung heraus genommen.



@go-ridin

Auf welche Quelle bezieht sich deine Grafik? Ist die öffentlich einsehbar bzw. bereits im Thread schon einmal aufgetaucht?


----------



## Kasebi (11. November 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> RÃ¼cksichtnahme ist das Geheimnis.
> 
> 
> Ich unterstelle jetzt einfach mal allen die sich bislang zu diesem Thema geÃ¤uÃert haben, dass sie sich dem FuÃvolk gegenÃ¼ber rÃ¼cksichtsvoll verhalten,
> ...



Aha! 
 Also alle die hier posten und sich rÃ¼cksichtsvoll verhalten (machen sie das auch wirklich)sind Ortskundige vielleicht gar nur Einheimische? Und die "GÃ¤ste" die nur ab und an in den Harz kommen sind demnach RÃ¼cksichtslos und *Gefahrenpotential*. Toll. Bei so einer Meinung solltet ihr euch nicht wundern wenn ihr im eigenen Saft schmort und keine UnterstÃ¼tzung von AuÃerhalb erhaltet. Ich kÃ¶nnte ja sagen: Was geht mich euer Elend an. Weder Beerenstieg noch Eckerloch sind fÃ¼r mich Touren- und Marathonfahrer, so wie Uphillfan, fahrbar. Mach ich aber nicht. Denn Wegsperrungen gehen uns alle an. Obwohl wir GÃ¤ste mit Gefahrenpotential dort meiÃt gar nicht unterwegs sind
Also bis dann  
Kasebi


----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

Eigentlich sollte jeder Mountainbiker defensiv fahren; angepasst an Wegschwierigkeit, Frequentierung / Verkehr, eigene Fahrtechnik. Niemand will einen Unfall riskieren. Daher finde ich auch die Unterteilung in Locals und Gäste etwas unglücklich gewählt.


----------



## go-ridin' (11. November 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> @go-ridin
> Auf welche Quelle bezieht sich deine Grafik? Ist die öffentlich einsehbar bzw. bereits im Thread schon einmal aufgetaucht?



Auszug aus dem Wegeplan 2011 (als Download auf dieser Seite: http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/downloads/gesetzliche_grundlagen/#intNavBreadcrumb )

Norm


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. November 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Wenn ich hier les das der Kaiserweg und Pionierweg gesperrt werden soll kann ich mein Unmut nur in einem Bild festhalten



(man beachte die blaue Gesichtfarbe)

Ich bin diese Wege nun dieses Jahr recht oft gefahren aber viel los war da nie und die vereinzelten Wanderer waren eher begeistert.

Ich bin gespannt was die IG Harz Gründung so bringt und hoff das es dadurch für uns einfacher wird unser Hobby im Harz aus zu üben.

Das auswertige MTBler in den Harz kommen und dort eher wüten als fahren war ja schon Thema im WR Thread was ist da schon nicht gut fand das solche Behauptungen aufgestellt wurden.
Aber das war ja der Trend im Herbst im IBC . Die Allgäuer MTBler und Bikebergsteiger sind ja auch der Meinung das auswertige mit absicht über Wiesen fahren und Berge mutwillig mit gezogener Hinterbremse runter fahren.
Igrnorante Einheimische gibts in der Heimat auch genug. 

Am 25ten bin ich hoffentlich mit in Erfurt (arbeitsbedingt ist es noch nicht 100% sicher) und im Dezember garantiert mit in der Plesseburg. Ich hoffe es werden richtig viele so das man sieht der Harz ist wichtiges/interessantes Ziel für MTB*sportler *und das wir auch eine Einnahmequelle für das Gewerbe im Harz sind. Geld spielt ja auch bei solchen Sachen mit die wichtigste Rolle (leider).


----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

Hab mir den Teil II des Wegeplanes mal durchgesehen, da sind alle Wege und Nutzungen aufgeführt. Generell gilt nach dem Gesetz, dass Wanderwege auch mit MTB befahren werden können und daher nicht extra dazu beschildert sind. Ausnahmen bilden dann also die Wege, die explizit für MTB gesperrt und gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## micha.qlb (11. November 2012)

ich schließe jetzt die Umfrage zur Terminabstimmung... 

mit 14 von 15 Übereinstimmungen ist der Termin und damit die Gründungsveranstaltung am *Sonntag; 02.12.2012; 14.00Uhr*

Nähe INfos folgen noch.

Wer sich bisher nicht eingetragen hat und dennoch teilnehmen möchte, soll sich aber nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen. 

Der Termin ist aber nun gesetzt.


----------



## Harzberti (11. November 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Und die "Gäste" die nur ab und an in den Harz kommen sind demnach Rücksichtslos und *Gefahrenpotential*. ...
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Nein!
Hab' ich unglücklich Formuliert. 

Die Einheimischen, die gerade diesen Wegabschnitt kennen, sind hierfür mitlerweile sensibilisiert. Die "Gäste", die logischer Weise auch mal den Brocken erklimmen wollen, womöglich nur ein Wochenende hier verbringen und dann eine Haupt_Lemminge_wandern_den_Brocken_hinauf_zeit erwischen, können sich kaum ein Bild davon machen was hier los ist.

Klar verhält sich *jeder* richtig, der die Trail-Rules beachtet!!
Das *Gefahrenpotenzial *befindet sich aber auf der Strecke:
- Angeleinte Hunde (am besten mit 5m Laufleine)
- Freilaufende Hunde
- Menschen, die deine Geschwindigkeit nicht einschätzen können (auch wenn du langsam fährst!)
- Menschen, die meinen sie haben hier vorrangiges Wegerecht
- Menschen, die meinen der Weg sei für dich gesperrt 
usw. usw.

Und dieses Gefahrenpotenzial musst du mit einkalkulieren. 

Bert


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2012)

Hier mal was positives zur angeblichen Boden Schädigung durch Mountainbike.

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

@Harzberti

Ich konnte mir letzten Sommer und Herbst über je 14 Tage ein Bild davon machen. Da gibts an Wochenenden die nicht verregnet sind eine "Himmel- und Menschentraube" auf dem Brockenbett, Kaiserweg, Goetheweg, die sammeln sich dann oben alle an der Bahnschiene und dann gehts die letzten steilen Kurven hoch zum Gipfel. Da kann man nur vorsichtig vorbei fahren, geht gar nicht anders. Ich hab aber nicht eine unfreundliche Kritik gehört, die Durchschnittswanderer sind sehr beeindruckt, wenn man da hoch vorbeikurbelt. Bergab den Hirtenweg muss man auf alles achten was da entgegenkommt.


----------



## Harzberti (11. November 2012)

Probier's mal anders herum

Den Hirtenweg rauf - da bekommst du durchaus mal Aplaus, wenn du noch im Sattel bist.

An solchen Tagen, wie du sie beschreibst, willst du garnicht den Goetheweg runter - also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Trailfahrer (11. November 2012)

Ja, ich kann sagen, dass ich 2011 in 4 Wochen fast alle Wege im Brockengebiet vom Schierker Stern und Ilsenburg aus abgefahren bin. Jeden Tag wunderbare Touren bis 60km/1500hm. Hab das damals in allen Richtungen befahren. Der Herbst war nochmal schöner. Wir sind dann am WE Richtung Ostharz ausgewichen. Daher auch mein Interesse an der ganzen derzeitigen Sachlage.
Aber das Massengedemmel dort ist teils schon denkwürdig. Die staksen mit Stöckelschuhen an der Leistenklippe rum...Frag mich wie man damit da hin kommt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. November 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Die staksen mit Stöckelschuhen an der Leistenklippe rum...Frag mich wie man damit da hin kommt...



Das fällt dann wohl fast schon wieder unter Skill


----------



## cappulino (11. November 2012)

go-ridin' schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem Wegeplan 2011 (als Download auf dieser Seite: http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/downloads/gesetzliche_grundlagen/#intNavBreadcrumb )



Interessantes Dokument!

Einmal querlesen und wir stellen identische Verhältnisse fest wie in Hessen "waren".

"[2.2.4] ... So fern es aus Gründen der Gefahrenabwehr oder wegen Maß-nahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung nötig ist, können Wege 
zum Rad fahren oder Mountainbiking gesperrt werden; dies 
wird zeitnah im Internet auf der Homepage des Nationalparks 
(www.nationalpark-harz.de) bekannt gegeben..." 

==> Die Gefahrenabwehr zielt wohl ausschließlich auf Begegnungsverkehr ab!?


----------



## netsrac (11. November 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> Interessantes Dokument!
> 
> ==> Die Gefahrenabwehr zielt wohl ausschließlich auf Begegnungsverkehr ab!?



Aber nein. ;-)  In einer Stellungnahme der NPVW an mich, sollen die Biker geschuetzt werden, da die Wege so gefaehrlich sind. MMn absoluter Mumpitz.

Spass beiseite, ich stimme dir voll zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (12. November 2012)

Moin,
gibt's schon Infos, wann und wo wir uns am 02.12. treffen, bevor es rauf zur Plessenburg geht?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Hasifisch (12. November 2012)

*Also, der Termin steht: 02.12.2012, kann man sich gut merken...
Wir treffen uns 14:00 Uhr in Darlingerode, wieder am alten Einkaufsmarkt an der Bahnstrecke. Dann wandern wir zur Plessenburg, das dauert ungefähr eine Stunde und wir haben gut Zeit, schon ein paar Dinge zu besprechen. Dort dann die Gründung der IG Harz und Verabschiedung unseres Schreibens an die NP-Verwaltung.

Es sind auch ausdrücklich alle Interessierten eingeladen, die sich nicht aktiv an der IG beteiligen wollen!

Unter www.ig-harz.de entsteht zeitgleich eine eigene, kleine Website mit Informationen zur IG. Außerdem werden wir nach Gründung der IG eine Subdomain unter der DIMB-Website bekommen.*


----------



## Hasifisch (12. November 2012)

Ich bin gestern auf Grund des eher mäßigen Wetters mit zwei Freunden einfach mal den Heineweg am Ilsetal runter gefahren. Dort steht auch eines der neuen Verbotsschilder. Es passierte das, was passieren musste: die 5(?) Wandergesellschaften zwischen 2 und 5 Leuten waren super freundlich, man hat sich brav den Platz frei gemacht, gewartet, artig gegrüßt und ist fröhlich seiner Wege gegangen/gefahren...

ES GIBT KEIN PROBLEM, WENN SICH BEIDE SEITEN RESPEKTVOLL VERHALTEN!


----------



## netsrac (12. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> *...
> Wir treffen uns 14:00 Uhr in Darlingerode, wieder am alten Einkaufsmarkt an der Bahnstrecke...*



Kannst Du für Ortsfremde mal nen Googlelink oder nen Straßennamen angeben. Danke.

Das mit dem Heineweg ist eine Sauerei! 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Kannst Du für Ortsfremde mal nen Googlelink oder nen Straßennamen angeben. Danke.
> 
> Das mit dem Heineweg ist eine Sauerei!
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Wir können auch zusammen hin fahren, ich weiß wo das ist. Zumindest war ich schonmal da  Wäre doch blödsinn mit zwei Autos aus WF zu fahren.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Kannst Du für Ortsfremde mal nen Googlelink oder nen Straßennamen angeben. Danke.
> 
> Das mit dem Heineweg ist eine Sauerei!
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Hi Carsten,

Heineweg ist leider schon länger gesperrt. Aber er gehört auch zu den Wegen, wo man es sogar ansatzweise verstehen kann, da er teilweise sehr schmal und verblockt + extrem eng istund eine absolute Hauptwanderroute darstellt. Nur sollten auch hier Hinweise reichen, das Biker an stark frequentierten Tagen (WEs bei schönem Wetter, Feiertage, Ferien) besonders vorsichtig und rücksichtsvoll sein sollten. Wie geschrieben, gestern war alles völlig entspannt.

Hier die Koordinaten zum Treffpunkt:
51.847908,10.733623

Fürs Navi (passt nicht ganz, da Parkplatz):
Straße der Republik 3C
38871 Darlingerode


----------



## netsrac (12. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wir können auch zusammen hin fahren, ich weiß wo das ist. Zumindest war ich schonmal da  Wäre doch blödsinn mit zwei Autos aus WF zu fahren.



Logo,
hast 'ne PN


----------



## ILJA (12. November 2012)

Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich absolut klasse finde was ihr hier hochzieht 
Ich gehöre zur hier schon oft beschriebenen Kategorie "Sensibilisierter Harzer Ureinwohner mit zeitlich flexibler Tourgestaltung". Deswegen komm ich meist nur im Frühjahr oder Herbst mit unangenehmen Wanderern in Kontakt, wenn ich Tageslicht-/Wetterbedingt nicht am Abend fahren kann, oder aber wenn ich mich im Sommer schlicht mal in der Zeit verplane. Die allgemeine Problematik ist mir aber sehr wohl bewusst. Ich würde den Hohnekamm/Höllenstieg schon fast als mein Wohnzimmer bezeichnen. Und auch ich kann fast ausschließlich Positives berichten.
Prinzipiell würde ich die "Informationsmaßnahmen" am Wegbeginn begrüßen, die hier auch schon kurz angeschnitten wurden. Viele Wanderer sind sich einfach nicht bewusst, dass man noch so steile Wege auch sicher mit dem Rad bewältigen kann. Ein "Auch Radfahrer genießen die Schönheit dieses Weges"-Schild wär doch mal was feines (am besten noch mit ner Singletrail-Bewertung oder "Schwieriger Weg" drunter, damit Unwissende "Körbchenradler" nicht falsch einfahren.)

Hoffentlich eskaliert diese Sperrerei nicht, das hätte für die Region und für den NP nur Nachteile: Die Rad-Touristen suchen sich lieber gleich andere Gegenden, weil sie keine Lust haben ständig vor gesperrten Wegen zu stehen und die Ortsansässigen (mich wahrscheinlich eingeschlossen) juckts eh nicht, die fahren dann nämlich überall.


----------



## spitfire4 (12. November 2012)

Hey Hasifish, 

was ist denn das für ein Supermercado? Damit ich da noch irgendwo ein Anhaltspunkt habe, falls ich die Straße nicht finden sollte. 

PS.: Ich habe heute noch eine Nachricht vom Herrn Knolle bekommen, der mir scheinbar nicht sagen will, welche Strecken noch für MTB gesperrt werden in 2013. Vielleicht hat er auch einfach null Bock gehabt auf das Thema. "Ab heute übernimmt Fr. Nörenberg wieder den Fall", also meinen speziellen, denke ich. "Die Karte der Sperrungen 2013 wird demnächst vorliegen", sagte er mir nur noch. Bin mal gespannt, was die Fr. Nörenberg von sich gibt in Sachen Wegsperrungen. 

Können wir hier nochmal kurz zusammenfassen, welche Wege schon gesperrt sind und welche in 2013 gesperrt werden sollen?

Offiziell weiß ich von folgenden:

- http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/
- und dem Pionierweg (Info von Knolle)

Grütze.
Mauri


----------



## spitfire4 (12. November 2012)

> und die ortsansässigen (mich wahrscheinlich eingeschlossen) juckts eh nicht, die fahren dann nämlich überall



 Das dürfen dann aber nur die ortsansässigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2012)

Konnte mir noch nicht den ganzen Thread durchlesen...kommt noch...wollte nur loswerden, dass ich auch gerade die DIMB-Anmeldung abgeschickt habe. Ob ich es am 2. Dez. schaffe, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

 Top Aktion Hasifisch. Haben wir wohl viel zu bereden bei der nächsten Tour.


----------



## spitfire4 (12. November 2012)

aber nicht, dass der Hasifish jetzt mit der DIMB 'nen Deal abgemacht hat und 'ne Provision pro Anmeldung abzweigt, ne!?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Hey Hasifish,
> 
> was ist denn das für ein Supermercado? Damit ich da noch irgendwo ein Anhaltspunkt habe, falls ich die Straße nicht finden sollte.



Ich sage mal so, wenn du nach einem handelsüblichen Supermarkt-Parkplatz suchst, wirst du vermutlich dreimal dran vorbei fahren. Das ist ein eher kleiner Schotterplatz vor einer Ost-Kaufhalle, wie heißt das Ding doch gleich? Hat da keiner nen Foto gemacht auf der Abschlusstour?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Hey Hasifish,
> 
> was ist denn das für ein Supermercado?...



Wie der Lt. schon schrieb: ist 'ne alte Ost-Kaufhalle...
Wenn du von der B6N kommst, fährst du WR Nord ab, dann rechts Richtung WR, an der Ampel rechts und bist auf der Straße nach Darlingerode, welches auch der nächste Ort ist. Dort fährst du die erste mögliche Straße (also nicht auf den Parkplatz vom Köternetto!) links rein, überquerst die Bahnstrecke (Brücke) und wenn du den kleinen Hügel wieder unten bist, geht es rechts rein auf den Schotterparkplatz an der Kaufhalle.
Das dürfen übrigens auch andere Mitleser so machen...



sandkamper schrieb:


> ...PS.: Ich habe heute noch eine Nachricht vom Herrn Knolle bekommen, der mir scheinbar nicht sagen will, welche Strecken noch für MTB gesperrt werden in 2013. Vielleicht hat er auch einfach null Bock gehabt auf das Thema...
> Grütze.
> Mauri



Yoo, passendes Fazit. Aber ist ein gutes Zeichen, wenn sie merken, das es nervt...



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Haben wir wohl viel zu bereden bei der nächsten Tour.



Gib auf jeden Fall Bescheid, wenn du wieder hier bist!



sandkamper schrieb:


> aber nicht, dass der Hasifish jetzt mit der DIMB 'nen Deal abgemacht hat und 'ne Provision pro Anmeldung abzweigt, ne!?



Oh shit, entlarvt...ich dachte den Lancer EVO schaffe ich noch vorher...


----------



## jedy (12. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich bin dran an einem "Aufklärungsfilmchen", wo z.B. auch in den nächsten Wochen Wanderer zu Wort kommen bzw. Interviewt werden. Auch der Aspekt das sich der Sport in den letzten Jahren verändert hat usw. wird aufgegriffen. Dauert allerdings noch etwas, soll ja solide werden



die idee finde ich großartig. vielen dank, jan !


----------



## masterluke63 (12. November 2012)

Film oder interviews sind super ideen.. Haben gestern auf der kurztour 6-8 wanderergrueppchen getroffen, durchweg freundlich und nett..


----------



## masterluke63 (12. November 2012)

Ich wuerde auch versuchen, tourismusverbände einzubinden, da aktuell die uebernachtungszahlen im harz gestiegen sind, was mit sicherheit auch auch biker zurückzuführen ist! Auch die lobby der volksbanken könnte man nutzen, die mit der "volksbankenarena" zumindest grobe grundlagen für biketourismus gebracht haben..


----------



## AlexR (12. November 2012)

Film finde ich auch gut. Am besten ein Extrembeispiel wie Eckerlochstieg. Das dann geschnitten und in voller Länge (um zu zeigen das nichts rausgeschnitten wurde) an den NP. 

Ich wette da sind maximal. 5% negative Reaktionen (ich tippe eher auf 0%) drauf zu sehen.

Das soll dann mal einer erklären . Wahrscheinlich alles gecastete Wanderer


----------



## 4Olli (13. November 2012)

Hab noch nicht den ganzen Thread lesen können, aber das wichtigste vorgemerkt/notiert - 02.12.12 Gründungsveranstaltung - bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2012)

Super da, hat mein X-Posting ja schon was gebracht.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## fm7775 (14. November 2012)

AlexR schrieb:


> Film finde ich auch gut. Am besten ein Extrembeispiel wie Eckerlochstieg. Das dann geschnitten und in voller Länge (um zu zeigen das nichts rausgeschnitten wurde) an den NP.
> 
> Ich wette da sind maximal. 5% negative Reaktionen (ich tippe eher auf 0%) drauf zu sehen.
> 
> Das soll dann mal einer erklären . Wahrscheinlich alles gecastete Wanderer




Film ist gut, es wird sich sicherlich auch ein Negativbespiel der Rotstrumpfbande finden, notfalls müssen wir uns verkleiden 

Würde am 02.12.2012 auch kommen


----------



## Trailfahrer (14. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> Film ist gut, es wird sich sicherlich auch ein Negativbespiel der Rotstrumpfbande finden, notfalls müssen wir uns verkleiden
> 
> Würde am 02.12.2012 auch kommen



Na, da geh ich doch glatt als Weihnachtsmann querbeet durch die Hochmoore am Torfhaus  hab auch rote Strümpfe.


----------



## argh (15. November 2012)

Schon vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mit der DIMB zwecks Gründung einer IG Harz Kontakt. Leider haben sich die Herrschaften ziemlich unmotiviert gezeigt. Wie hiess die Kontaktperson... Thomas Kleinjohann?! Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig. Keiner der Oberen hat sich je an Absprachen gehalten. 

Also habe ich es unterlassen, mich weiter darum zu kümmern. Als "local" bin ich aber regelmäßig im Harz unterwegs und muss immer wieder feststellen, wie angenehm es ist, entspannt zu sein und keinen Stress zu machen. Das zieht wirklich. Deutlich mehr Probleme als im Wald habe ich als Radfahrer in den Städten- aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.

Es hapert an so vielen Kleinigkeiten und von allein wird nix besser werden. Aber ohne ein kollektives Umdenken werden im Endeffekt nur weitere Regeln und Gesetze erlassen. Und andauernd wird sich jemand gegängelt und eingeschränkt fühlen. 

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum es hier nicht so laufen kann wie in Dänemark- jede Gruppe hält sich im Wald an ein paar rudimentäre Regeln. Der Rest beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit. Zum Teil gibt's besondere Trails, die für Wanderer gesperrt sind. Dann latschen da such keine Wanderer rum. Natürlich gibts aber auch Wege, die für Biker nicht freigegeben sind- und da radelt dann auch niemand rum. Da wird kein großer Affentanz gemacht, nicht endlos reglementiert und geredet- da wird gelebt. Und das bemerkenswerteste ist, dass es tatsächlich funktioniert!

Grundprobleme gibt es im Harz leider mehrere: 

- antiquierte Vorstellungen vom Tourismus- stetes Jammern ob mauer Übernachtungszahlen sorgt einfach nicht für mehr Gäste. Das Aussperren einiger Gruppen untermauert die beschränkte Sicht noch weiter. Aber wer möchte schon in einer Gegend Usub machen, in der fast mehr Schilder als halbtote Tannen im Wald stehen und die Hotelanlagen in den 70ern entworfen und gebaut und leider auch zuletzt renoviert worden sind? In Städten/ Dörfern, in denen es wochentags ab 20.00 keine Möglichkeit mehr gibt, was zu Essen zu bekommen oder einkaufen zu gehen?

Da kann die Landschaft noch so schön sein- das tue ich mir nur einmal an. 

- NP: einem Trupp Menschen ein Monopol zuzuschreiben ist meist ungeschickt und sorgt für Diskrepanzen. Egal wer eingeschränkt wird- das Problem ist doch eigentlich immer, dass man überhaupt so eine Institution hat der das Recht zugeschrieben wird, eigene Regeln umzusetzen. 

- Harzklub: m.M.n. die grösste Seuche hier überhaupt. Ich kann nicht bestreiten, dass sie einen Großteil der Wege im Harz angelegt haben und pflegen. Aber dass sie diese Wege als ihr Eigentum ansehen und dass diese Einstellung wie selbstverständlich von Entscheidungsträgern akzeptiert wird, sorgt bei mir für latente Bauchschmerzen. 

Auf der anderen Seite haben meine Frau und ich im vergangenen Jahr auch ein herrliches Erlebnis am Brocken gehabt; mit unserem damals 8jährigem Sohn und einem Freund von ihm... Da sind die Jungs gut gelaunt draußen und spielen und wir genießen den Tag- bis ein Trupp Spacken an uns vorbeibrettert und es wirklich knapp wird. Was für Penner!

Es gibt viel zu viele Ideen und viel zu wenig gegenseitige Toleranz. Und das soll die DIMB für uns Radfahrer ändern?! Ich wäre sofort für ein Critical Mass auf dem Brocken zu haben; vielleicht auch auf irgendwelchen Trails oder an anderen markanten Orten. 

Mountainbiken geschieht doch aber vorrangig draußen und nicht an Tischen oder in Diskussionsabenden. 

Trotzdem wäre ich mit dabei. Aber am 2.12. kann ich nicht. 

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## netsrac (15. November 2012)

@argh

Moin,
was waren deine damaligen Bewegründe für eine IG?

Gruß
netsrac


----------



## HelmutK (15. November 2012)

Wir haben auf Eure Initiative sowie auf die geplante IG Gründung am 02.12. auf unserer FB-Aktionsseite 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649?ref=hl

hingewiesen und wünschen Euch viel Zuspruch und viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2012)

Moin argh!

Ja das mit der Desinteresse der DIMB ist mir auch schonmal durch den Kopf gegangen und ob die Lobi der MTBler so hoch ist das auch Interesse besteht den Harz als Revier zu schützen.
Momentan denk ich siehts nach der Resonanz hier im Thread ganz gut aus. 
Bleibt ab zu warten wie die Resonanz dann Echtzeit ist und ob die Euphorie anhält. Sollte seitens der DIMB nichts passieren hab ich 23 nur einmal überwiesen

In Dänemark läuft vieles anders und manchmal besser.
Hier in D wird nunmal bis auf den Grashalm alles gesetzlich, bürokratisch geregelt. Für die Freizeitgestaltung eines "normalen" Menschen ist das einfach nur nervend weil es auch einfach einfach gehen könnte.
Wenn wir Deutschen aber nicht so wären befürchte ich wären wir grad ähnlich schlecht dran wie Spanien, Italien usw. 
Naja auch ein anderes Thema

Als ich durch Hohegeiß radelte dachte ich mir "Mensch ist hier alles tot"
Vereinzelte neu renovierte Hotels waren gefüllt aber die meisten Bauten waren herunter gekommen und verlassen. 
Ich glaube aber es stand letztens im Harzkurier, die Reservierungen im Harz sind deutlich gestiegen und auch fürs kommende Jahr ist ein Zuwachs abzusehen. Der Harz war lange out, da sind die Leute lieber nach Male geflohen um Sonne zu danken. Mittlerweile ist der Harz aber wieder im kommen, wenn dann noch das neue Skigebiet da ist spricht man bald von Massentourismus (hoffentlich nicht).
Was wichtig wäre wäre heraus zu bekommen wieviel Biketourismus es im Sommer gibt und welche Gastronomen durch MTBler den Sommer überbrücken können bzw. durch sie Überleben können.
Cousines Mann war ne zeitlang für einige Investoren im Harz handwerklich unterwegs und er war erstaunt wie dämlich manche Gastronomen sind.
Da schaffen es manche nicht die Lokale in Braunlage voll zu bekommen wenn Events wie das Nacktrodeln stattfindet. Da sieht man mal das manche garnicht wollen und lieber das vertäumte Leben weiter führen wollen.
Es wird aber bestimmt viele geben die die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen und gut Geld mit dem Harz verienen werden.
Hmm... wenn ich mant ein Konzept und hohen Kontostand hätte....

Das Thema Harzklub gabs ja schonmal
Obs eine Seuche ist weis ich nicht, ich sehe das sie viel im Harz machen, wie Bänke und Schutzhütten aufstellen. Aber durch den höheren Altersdurchschnitt werden gerade die Sportsuchenden nicht wirklich gern angesehen.
Lieber Cordhose und Flanelhemd als bunte Funktionskluft

Wenn wir zusammen mit der DIMB in Aktion treten werden wir es nicht schaffen die Toleranz zu erhöhen, so schwarz sehe ich das aber man kann zeigen das wir da sind und nicht einfach hinnehmen das wir verdrängt werden.


----------



## argh (15. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> @argh
> 
> Moin,
> was waren deine damaligen Bewegründe für eine IG?
> ...



Meine Vision war ein offener Gedankenaustausch mit allen NutzerInnen des Waldes- ob sie mit dem Wald ihr Geld verdienen, ihn als Sportgebiet nutzen oder schlicht und einfach nur gerne im Wald sind, die Ruhe geniessen oder was auch immer.

Scheinbar braucht es in unserem Land für jede Interessengruppe eine oder -bestenfalls- gleich mehrere Institutionen, die alle für sich Lobbyarbeit machen und dabei das Ganze ignorieren: Im Harz hakt es an mehreren Stellen. Und bis das von den Mandatsträgern und Verantwortlichen nicht eingesehen wird, so lange wird sich an dem Procedere auch nix ändern. 

_(Das ist keinesfalls eine pessimistische Einstellung. Man kann förmlich zusehen, wie die Einwohner der Hochharzdörfer vergreisen und langsam aber sicher versterben. Und irgendwann werden die Würdenträger feststellen, dass sie auf ihrem Weg schlecht beraten worden sind. Das klingt alles verdammt verträumt und visionär- ist es aber gar nicht. Der Harz könnte sich so toll als Vorreiter für neue Ansätze präsentieren- aber die Verantwortlichen denken leider nicht um die Ecke.)_


----------



## h2okopf (15. November 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sollte seitens der DIMB nichts passieren hab ich 23â¬ nur einmal Ã¼berwiesen





			
				argh schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben sich die Herrschaften ziemlich unmotiviert gezeigt.


Nur um da fÃ¼r Klarheit zu sorgen: Die DIMB kann mit Know-How, Erfahrung und mit dem aufgebauten Netzwerk unterstÃ¼tzen. Die AktivitÃ¤ten mÃ¼ssen von den Leuten vor Ort ausgehen und wenn Bedarf besteht und dieser nachgefragt wird, unterstÃ¼tzt die DIMB wo es nur geht und insoweit es die Ressourcen zulassen.

Mit der Erwartung ranzugehen, dass "die anderen" sich schon um die Probleme kÃ¼mmern werden, wird wahrscheinlich nur zu EnttÃ¤uschungen fÃ¼hren.


----------



## fm7775 (15. November 2012)

Zieht euch das mal rein,

http://www.harzklub.de/documents/resolution_wanderweg.pdf

zusätzlicher Wanderweg vom Goetheweg zum Brocken, weil Gefahren durch KFZ. Mountainbiker, etc.    Die sehen bestimmt immer gleich rot, wenn die einem auf einem MTB sehen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Nur um da für Klarheit zu sorgen: Die DIMB kann mit Know-How, Erfahrung und mit dem aufgebauten Netzwerk unterstützen. Die Aktivitäten müssen von den Leuten vor Ort ausgehen und wenn Bedarf besteht und dieser nachgefragt wird, unterstützt die DIMB wo es nur geht und insoweit es die Ressourcen zulassen.
> 
> Mit der Erwartung ranzugehen, dass "die anderen" sich schon um die Probleme kümmern werden, wird wahrscheinlich nur zu Enttäuschungen führen.



Nee nee nee so mein ich das ja nicht.
Das der lokale MTBler die treibene Kraft ist ist mir schon bewußt und das die DIMB "nur" im Rücken zur Seite steht.
Wenn ich nicht der Überzeugung wär das die DIMB helfen kann wär ich erst garnicht beigetreten.
Hessen hat für mich gezeigt das die was bewegen können
Wenn man aber nur zögelich oder garkeine Resonaz seitens der Dimb bekommt das man hinter uns steht, ist das dann für mich kein Grund Mitglied zu sein.

kurzes OT:
Bis wann muss ich mich per Mail gemeldet haben ob ich in EF dabei bin.
Kann erst nächste Woche sagen obs arbeitsbedingt was wird.




fm7775 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein,
> 
> http://www.harzklub.de/documents/resolution_wanderweg.pdf
> 
> zusätzlicher Wanderweg vom Goetheweg zum Brocken, weil Gefahren durch KFZ. Mountainbiker, etc.    Die sehen bestimmt immer gleich rot, wenn die einem auf einem MTB sehen.



Aber was für ein geiler Antrag oder?

Klare Forderung unterstützt durch Fakten und historischen Beispielen.
So muss ein Antrag aussehen!!

Und dann hat noch ein Doktor der unterschrieben hat... oh man wird das schwer gegen die


Wir brauchen Prominenz


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

@argh,

deine Begründungen sind genau das, was uns zur Gründung der IG "genötigt" hat. Wäre super, wenn du dabei bist!



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann hat noch ein Doktor der unterschrieben hat... oh man wird das schwer gegen die
> 
> 
> Wir brauchen Prominenz



Dieser "Doktor" ist Landrat Dr. Michael Ermrich - insofern tatsächlich echte politische Prominenz... 
Aber dieser Antrag ist aus Sicht der Wanderer sogar nachvollziehbar und zeigt ähnliche Probleme wie wir sie haben. Nur das der Harzklub massiv gegen schlechte Möglichkeiten in einem ganz kleinen Teil des Harzes/NPs ankämpft. Uns werden Hindernisse im gesamten Bereich in den Weg gelegt...


----------



## spitfire4 (15. November 2012)

Gestern erst waren wir wieder auf dem Pionierweg, und erstaunlicherweise haben wir dieses Mal auch wirklich ein paar Wanderer auf dem Stieg getroffen. Aber jetzt ratet mal, wie die Stimmung untereinander war? Es gab überhaupt keine Probleme, obwohl die Wanderer eher zur älteren Generation gehörten. 

Wie auch immer jetzt. Ich hab die IG-Harz Gründung jetzt auch auf meiner FB Seite gepostet um das weiter zu promoten: https://www.facebook.com/harzmtb

Leider nix neues von der Fr. Nörenberg vom NP.

Grütze, 
Mauri


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

Dr. Ermrich - Landrat seit der Wiedervereinigung, was einiges über Lobbyismus und eingetretene Pfade aussagt. Da werden einige alte Verkrustungen aufgebrochen werden müssen. Das wir mMn nur funktionieren, wenn wir das Heimatrevier der Lobby verlassen. Das würde eine landesübergreifende IG bedeuten - oder zumindes eine IG Harz-West und eine Harz-Ost, die dann geschlossen auftreten und agieren. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit im DIMB, dort mehrere IGs zusammen zu schließen? Wenn es noch nicht berücksichtigt/geregelt ist, kann es auch nicht ausgeschlossen sein, so dass wir einen Präzedenzfall hätten.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

Eine länderübergreifende IG Harz wird bei der DIMB durchaus diskutiert. Ich kann da gern noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## Luk00r (15. November 2012)

Knochenbrecherweg, klingt nach nen super Trail  - scheint ja die Verlängerung des Eckerlochstieges zu sein
Ich werde Mitglied beim Harzklub, die wollen ja Trails bauen !!!!111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (15. November 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Nur um da für Klarheit zu sorgen: Die DIMB kann mit Know-How, Erfahrung und mit dem aufgebauten Netzwerk unterstützen. Die Aktivitäten müssen von den Leuten vor Ort ausgehen und wenn Bedarf besteht und dieser nachgefragt wird, unterstützt die DIMB wo es nur geht und insoweit es die Ressourcen zulassen.
> 
> Mit der Erwartung ranzugehen, dass "die anderen" sich schon um die Probleme kümmern werden, wird wahrscheinlich nur zu Enttäuschungen führen.



Ich habe keine Lust, die damalige Situation hier breit zu treten.  



fm7775 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das mal rein,
> 
> http://www.harzklub.de/documents/resolution_wanderweg.pdf
> 
> zusätzlicher Wanderweg vom Goetheweg zum Brocken, weil Gefahren durch KFZ. Mountainbiker, etc.    Die sehen bestimmt immer gleich rot, wenn die einem auf einem MTB sehen.



Ist nun wahrlich nix Neues.Und die Resonanz auf diesen Wunsch war nicht gerade positiv.



Luk00r schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich werde Mitglied beim Harzklub, die wollen ja Trails bauen !!!!111



Du wirst lachen: das hatte ich schon ins Auge gefaßt. Manche Ansätze von denen sind ja gar nicht schlecht. 

Am allerbesten wäre es, wenn der Harzklub eine Sparte für Radsportler gründen würde- dann sässen wir alle im gleichen Boot.


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Am allerbesten wäre es, wenn der Harzklub eine Sparte für Radsportler gründen würde- dann sässen wir alle im gleichen Boot.



Die Idee ist wirklich klasse. Ist der Harz-Klub nicht auch länderübergreifend? Als eigene Sektion im Harz-Klub würde man sehr gut verdeutlichen können, dass es nicht um Konkurrenz, sondern das Miteinander geht, wäre an allen Entscheidungen/Anträgen von vornherein beteiligt. Für mich ist das der beste Ansatz überhaupt.


----------



## argh (15. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Idee ist wirklich klasse. Ist der Harz-Klub nicht auch länderübergreifend? Als eigene Sektion im Harz-Klub würde man sehr gut verdeutlichen können, dass es nicht um Konkurrenz, sondern das Miteinander geht, wäre an allen Entscheidungen/Anträgen von vornherein beteiligt. Für mich ist das der beste Ansatz überhaupt.



Ich kenne kaum wen von dem Klub. Aber im Interesse aller Waldbenutzer könnte man dort evtl. mal anklopfen und fragen. Es geht ja nicht darum, den Wald für sich/ MTBler zu beanspruchen, sondern um ein gepflegtes Miteinander. 

Ich halte es für unerlässlich, sich auf Kompromisse einzulassen. Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, bin ich sehr gerne im Wald. Täglich. Und daher kann ich (manche) Ansprüche der Wanderer ebenso gut verstehen wie die der Radfahrer. 

Und den Anspruch, einen neuen Wanderweg im Nationalpark zu bauen, ist ebenso utopisch, wie der Wunsch, über alle Trails ballern zu können. Ich halte es für eine tolle (wenngleich sehr theoretische) Vorstellung, dass diese zwei Gruppen miteinander einen Kompromiss suchen. Sollen sie doch Wege in Anspruch nehmen- kein Problem! Wenn sie im Gegenzug andere Wege aufgeben, kann das nur ein Gewinn sein- traumhafte, verblockte, flowige (oderwasauchimmer) Singletrails ohne Fussvolk. Und gepflegte, legale, "reservierte" Trails locken mit Sicherheit auch mehr Biker an als der gut gemeinte Versuch der Volksbankarena.


----------



## netsrac (15. November 2012)

Eine Zusammen-kunft oder -arbeit mit dem Harzklub wäre in der Tat nicht schlecht. Ich würde aber vorab gern wissen, wie man dort zum Thema MTB im Harz eingestellt ist. Zumindest wird auf der Homepage die VB-Arena als Partner genannt. Falls die Mitglieder des Harzklubs nicht zu denen gehören, die sich beschwert haben, ist es gut. Dann könnte man mit denen zusammen Infoveranstaltungen machen. Z.B. in Bad Harzburg auf dem Großparkplatz nen Stand aufbauen und Flyer (Trailrules, Hinweis auf Nutzergruppen ..) verteilen und durch ein gemeinsames Auftreten zeigen, dass wir im Prinzip alle das Gleiche wollen. Ein gutes Miteinander. Ich denke mal, wenn die Wanderer mit Vorurteilen das sehen, bekommen Sie evtl. ein anderes Bild und erkennen, dass alle das geleiche Recht haben.


----------



## netsrac (15. November 2012)

argh schrieb:


> I... Sollen sie doch Wege in Anspruch nehmen- kein Problem! Wenn sie im Gegenzug andere Wege aufgeben, kann das nur ein Gewinn sein- traumhafte, verblockte, flowige (oderwasauchimmer) Singletrails ohne Fussvolk. Und gepflegte, legale, "reservierte" Trails locken mit Sicherheit auch mehr Biker an als der gut gemeinte Versuch der Volksbankarena.



 Mann, das wär richtig gut. Fange gerade an zu träumen


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

So habe ich das auch gemeint. Ohne Kompromisse geht es nicht und viele Ängste/Befürchtungen der Wanderer oder des Harzklubs kann ich verstehen, wenn ich so einige Bergradfahrer die Brockenstrasse oder den Glashüttenweg runter knallen sehe. Diesem, bereits etablierten Bild müssen wir uns erst einmal stellen. Das bedeutet Demut und Zuhören, bevor wir Forderungen stellen.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

Ich lese das gerade etwas mit Sorge und habe das Gefühl, das in den Seelen einiger MTBler durch sinnlose Gewissensbisse schon einiges kaputt ist...vor allem ein gewisses Selbstbewusstsein...

Der Harzklub ist ein Klub von Wanderern, die sich selbst gleichzeitig als Heimat- und Naturschützer sehen. Punkt. Schaut euch die Website an und seht nach, ob ihr da irgendwo etwas von MTBs lesen könnt.
Es liegt auch in der Sicht der Mitglieder des Harzklub, die Wanderei als einzige wahre naturschutzkonforme Bewegung im Wald anzusehen. Ebenso sehen sich solche Wanderer-Vertretungen als einzig wahre virtuelle Besitzer, Betreiber und Nutzer von _Wander_wegen. Immerhin haben sie diese ja mal geschaffen und eine 150jährige Nutzungstradition.
Sicher haben wir als Biker gleichlautende Interessen wie Wanderer, aber zumindest im Moment kann es nicht unser Ziel sein, uns irgendwie anderern Interessengruppen anzubiedern um dann mit ihrer Hilfe unserer Interessen durchzusetzen, weil:
- das nicht funktioniert,
- weil wir es nicht nötig haben.
Laut aller Regeln, Gesetze und Verordnungen, die in den Bundesländern, der Bundesrepublik und der EU generell und im speziellen etwas zur Nutzung der Wege in Wald und Flur Aussagekraft haben, steht uns das gleiche Recht zu ihrer Nutzung zu wie jedem anderen Nutzer, der Sich an diese Gesetze hält. Ganz vereinfacht steht dort drinnen, das es nicht mit Kraftfahrzeugen, nicht mit Zerstörungen von Natur und Wegen, nicht mit Behinderung und Gefährdung anderer Personen zu erfolgen hat.
Daran hält sich generell die ganze Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker - womit es keine Berechtigung gibt, sie im Gegensatz zu anderen Nutzergruppen von der Nutzung der Wege auszuschließen.
Dieses gleiche Recht im Sinne der Fairness uns und allen Interessengruppen gegenüber ist sogar in Paragraph 5 des Nationalparkgesetzes fundamentiert - hatte ich weiter oben schon zitiert.
Wir fordern also zunächst einfach die Wahrnehmung der Mountainbiker als gleichberechtigte Gruppe bezüglich der Nutzung des Harzes. Das ist unser Recht und das haben wir verdient, weil wir keine Bürger zweiter Klasse sind, weil wir ein ebenso wichtiger Teil der Wirtschaft und damit der Förderung der Region Harz sind, weil unser Sport ebenso umweltfreundlich und naturnah ist.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber ohne dieses Selbstverständnis haben wir keine Chance, unsere Sache vernünftig voranzubringen. wenn wir uns selbst nicht als gleichrangig zu anderen Nutzern sehen, warum sollen es dann die anderen Nutzer tun?
NATÜRLICH ist es unser Ziel, Kompromisse mit den anderen Interessengruppen zu finden. Gern auch der Verzicht unsereseits auf einige Pfade zu bestimmten Zeiten, wenn es tatsächlich sinnvoll im Kontext einer gefahrlosen und reibungsfreien Nutzung ist. Genauso wie es unser Ziel ist, die Hornochsen unter uns, die rücksichtslos gegenüber Wanderern und Natur sind, zu entlarven und zu bekehren. Genauso wie dem Harzklub sicher die Hornochsen unter den Wanderern ein Dorn im Auge ist. Aber um mal bei der Darstellung zu bleiben: geht ruhig davon aus, das uns viele Wanderer und gerade Mitglieder solcher Klubs generell jeden MTBler als einen solchen Hornochsen ansehen, der überhaupt jenseits der breiten und geschotterten Pisten unterwegs ist. 
Nur: wir dürfen das...auch wenn ich das Gefühl habe, das der ständige Kampf gegen Windmühlen einigen diese Erkenntnis bereits genommen hat...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. November 2012)

Naja, in der Quintessenz sagst du das selbe wie die beiden anderen, nur enstpricht deine Sicht der Dinge vermutlich (leider) eher der Realität. Denn das gespräch mit dem Harzklub werden wir im Zweifel suchen müssen, schon alleine um Standpunkte abzuklären.
Allerdings befürchte ich auch, dass wir da eher reichlich Gegenwind durch zementierte Vorurteile erfahren werden, als dass es schnell zu einem einvernehmlichen Miteinander, geschweige denn einer "Fusion" von Harzklub und IG Harz kommen wird.


----------



## jaamaa (15. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das bedeutet Demut und Zuhören, bevor wir Forderungen stellen.



Das sehe ich anders. Es gibt ein klares Anliegen und das sollte von Anfang an das Ziel sein... ohne Wenn und Aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, in der Quintessenz sagst du das selbe wie die beiden anderen, nur enstpricht deine Sicht der Dinge vermutlich (leider) eher der Realität...



Die Realität ist, das wir als Mountainbiker als natürlicher Feind der Natur und vor allem der einzig wahren Nutzer der _*Wander*_wege gesehen werden...



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Denn das gespräch mit dem Harzklub werden wir im Zweifel suchen müssen, schon alleine um Standpunkte abzuklären.
> Allerdings befürchte ich auch, dass wir da eher reichlich Gegenwind durch zementierte Vorurteile erfahren werden, als dass es schnell zu einem einvernehmlichen Miteinander, geschweige denn einer "Fusion" von Harzklub und IG Harz kommen wird.



Nur - und das ist es, was bei vielen wohl nicht so gesehen wird - ist es eigentlich gar nicht unsere Aufgabe, mit anderen Lobbys über die Nutzung zu streiten. Die haben per se weder die Berechtigung, uns eine Nutzung zu gewähren noch sind sie in irgendeiner anderen Weise Besitzer oder Rechteinhaber an Weg-Wald-Forst. Alle Tätigkeiten des Harzklubs müssen mit den Verwaltungen abgesprochen bzw. von diesen genehmigt sein. Das kann sicher auch mal eine generelle Vollmacht für besondere Aktionen, z.B. Beschilderung sein. Waldpolizei sind sie nicht.
Wir sind eine Nutzergruppe, die per Gesetz auf der gleichen Stufe steht/stehen sollte wie andere auch. Das dem so ist, ist im NP Sache der NP-Verwaltung, in den Forsten ringsum Sache der entsprechenden Forstverwaltungen.
Heißt: wir können uns in der Sache der Sperrungen rein rechtlich nur an die NP-Verwaltung richten, alles andere ist zunächst mal völlig nett geneint, aber wirkungslos.

Aber macht euch bitte kein Kopp, das klingt zunächst alles härter als gemeint. Nur muss allen mal die Grundlage, auf der wir starten, so richtig klar sein.

Unser Vorgehen, und das sollten wir grob bei der Gründung festlegen, sollte dreistufig sein:
 Information der NP-Verwaltung über die IG Harz und zeitgleich Fragen bezüglich des Status zum Mountainbiken im Harz als Grundlage für unser weiteres Vorgehen,
 Auswertung des Standpunktes der NP-Verwaltung nach Erhalt der Antworten, dann detaillierte Darstellung unseres Standpunktes und - jawoll - unsere Forderungen bezüglich des Mountainbikens im NP Harz, Vorschläge zur Verbesserung des Verhältnisses zwischen den unterschiedleichen Interesengruppens und zur sinnvollen Nutzung der vorhandenen Weg,
 Umsetzung dieser Vorstellungen in Absprache mit NP-Verwaltung und den anderen Gruppen.

Von Stufe vier reden wir mit Hoffnung auf drei ausreichende Stufen vorerst nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

Kurzer Einwurf:
Allein der Punkt, das wir wohl heute oder morgen die 10.000 Hits für diesen thread einsammeln, zeigt die Wichtigkeit und Resonanz!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2012)

Wüsste auch nicht was ein Zusammenkommen zw. Harzklub und der IG Harz bringen soll. 
Die sind doch garantiert treibene Kraft der zahlreichen  Sperrungen für uns Biker.
Das einzige was ich von denen wissen will ist warum man gegen uns was hat, wann und wie oft es zu Beschwerden kommt, was tun sie gegen die Wanderer die saufend/brüllend umher stiefeln und mich beim Genissen der Aussicht auf der Leistenklippe stören.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. November 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wüsste auch nicht was ein Zusammenkommen zw. Harzklub und der IG Harz bringen soll.
> Die sind doch garantiert treibene Kraft der zahlreichen  Sperrungen für uns Biker.
> Das einzige was ich von denen wissen will ist warum man gegen uns was hat, wann und wie oft es zu Beschwerden kommt, was tun sie gegen die Wanderer die saufend/brüllend umher stiefeln und mich beim Genissen der Aussicht auf der Leistenklippe stören.



Ungefähr das war es was ich mit 





> Denn das gespräch mit dem Harzklub werden wir im Zweifel suchen müssen, schon alleine um Standpunkte abzuklären.


 zu sagen versuchte


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

Am Ende wollen wir wohl alle dasselbe, nur der eine vielleicht etwas direkter und der andere etwas diplomatischer. Uns ist sicher auch allen klar, dass es gilt, mit alten Vorurteilen aufzuräumen, die vor allem durch schwarze Schafe erzeugt wurden. Wir sollten dabei selbstsicher auftreten, aber auch nicht vergessen, dass wir dennoch eine Minderheit im Wald bilden. Daher denke ich, dass eine gewisse Demut (schließlich verletzen bekloppte Radler Wanderer schwer und nicht umgekehrt) aber vor allem das Zuhören ganz wichtig sind. Wenn wir zu aggressiv an die Sache gehen, kann man sich abwenden und uns einfach ignorieren oder schlimmer, gar direkt bekämpfen. Wenn wir aber erstmal zuhören, können wir gezielt auf die Gründe und Argumente eingehen. Das verschafft uns eine deutlich bessere Verhandlungsposition. Außerdem müssen wir uns noch eine Lobby und Reputation aufbauen. Die Wanderer haben da einen riesen Vorsprung.


----------



## netsrac (15. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eindeutig geschrieben, dass VORHER geklärt sein sollte, ob die Beschwerden aus Reihen des Harzklubs kommen oder nicht. Wir kennen ihren Standpunkt doch überhaupt nicht. Macht euch mal keine Sorgen: ich bin weiterhin für unsere Sache, gebe aber den Hinweis, dass es evtl. von Vorteil sein könnte, gemeinsam mit einer Wanderer-Institution Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten.
Falls sich rausstellen sollte, dass der Harzklub verantwortlich ist, dann sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Daher denke ich, dass eine gewisse Demut (schließlich verletzen bekloppte Radler Wanderer schwer und nicht umgekehrt) aber vor allem das Zuhören ganz wichtig sind...



Nenne wir es Respekt und Verständnis...


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

Ich denke, wir nähern uns langsam verbal an. Wahrscheinlich sollte man eine solche Debatte auch besser vis á vis führen. Viele hitzige Threads zeigen, dass ein Forum dazu nicht in der Lage ist.

Leider verhindern berufliche Gründe, dass ich nächste Woche in die alte Heimat komme. Ich hoffe, es gibt aber sehr schnell ein Folgetreffen.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> ...ich habe eindeutig geschrieben, dass VORHER geklärt sein sollte, ob die Beschwerden aus Reihen des Harzklubs kommen oder nicht. Wir kennen ihren Standpunkt doch überhaupt nicht...



Ah, okay, das war dann ein Missverständnis...
Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung im Wald und durch persönliches Kennen von wenigen Harzklubmitgliedern sagen, wie der allgemeine Meinungsstand dort ist: Wanderwege sollten nur zum Wandern genutzt werden, es sei denn, die Trassen sind breit genug für ein elegantes Vorbeifahren ohne Störung der Wanderer. Fahrräder sind Fahrzeuge und haben auf schmalen Pfaden nichts zu suchen. Außerdem zerstört schnelles Fahren die Natur und stört das Wild.
Es ist völlig ausgeschlossen, mit diesen Vorurteilen im Vorfeld der Verhandlungen fertig zu werden, deshalb ist die Kontextfindung mit der Wanderei etwas, was parallel stattfinden muss.

Ihr dürft übrigens nicht denken, das der Harzklub nicht auch ein Problem mit großen,lauten, müllwerfenden Spazierhorden hat!


----------



## 4Olli (15. November 2012)

argh schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht darum, den Wald für sich/ MTBler zu beanspruchen, sondern um ein gepflegtes Miteinander.



Es würde schon viel bringen, wenn man den Wanderern uU mal begreiflich machen könnte, das geordnetes "Platz machen" für viel Entspannung sorgen würde - soll heißen, der linke Wanderer weicht nach links, der rechte demzufolge nach rechts aus - und nicht wie schon so oft erlebt über Kreuz - und Schuld sind dann die MTB´ler ..... 
Dies tritt am häufigsten an der Brockenstraße auf und den stark frequentierten, breiten Wegen (Goetheweg zB) - trifft man Wanderer auf schmalen, engeren Wegen/Pfaden an, dann gibt es eigentlich aus meiner Sicht und meiner Erfahrung nach keine Probleme - man einigt sich im kurzen Smalltalk über die Vorfahrt, grüßt freundlich und alle sind happy ....


----------



## hasardeur (15. November 2012)

Das soll jetzt nicht so oberlehrerhaft wirken.....Respekt/Rücksicht (bedeutet im übrigen dasselbe) fängt da an, wo man vom Anderen nicht erwartet, den ersten Schritt zu tun. Als Biker muss man im Zweifel anhalten, aber nicht vom Wanderer erwarten, geordnet Platz zu machen. Gegenseitige Erwartungshaltungen können enttäuscht werden und dann beginnt die Schuldzuweisung.

Es ist natürlich etwas anderes, wenn sich jemand mit Absicht in den Weg stellt. Aber auch dann gibt der Klügere, wenn möglich, nach und ignoriert die Provokation.


----------



## 4Olli (15. November 2012)

...  mit knapp 45 Lenzen sind mir die Begriffe Rücksicht/Respekt schon ein Begriff und es geht auch nicht um mich im speziellen, sondern um Begebenheiten, die einfach immer wieder zu beobachten sind .... 

Allerdings das Thema "absichtlich in den Weg" stellen hatte ich zweimal bisher selbst schon erlebt - FlipflopTouris auf der Brockenstraße ...


----------



## schotti65 (15. November 2012)

Hab den thread erst jetzt entdeckt, das folgende hätte wohl besser auf die ersten Seiten gepasst, wills aber trotzdem loswerden.

Zum Thema Eckerloch / Sperrung / Nationalparkverwaltung.

Im Herbst 2008 war ja u.a. der Eckerlochstieg schon mal explizit für Radfahrer gesperrt. (Diese Verbotsschilder wurden ja dann später irgendwann mal durch die Achtung-auf-eigene-Gefahr-Schilder ersetzt)

Daraufhin hatte ich einen intensiven mail Austausch mit Hr. Knolle vom Nationalpark. Alle detaillierten Nachfragen auf die üblichen Begründungen (Erosionsschäden, Beschwerden, Unfälle) wurden letztlich nicht beantwortet (zB Beschwerden? => Berichte der Ranger => internes Controllingmaterial => nicht einsehbar). Ich bekam sogar eine Diplomarbeit bzgl. "Zielgruppenkonflikte zwischen MTBs und Wandereren am Bspl. Harz". Da wurde aber nur festgestellt, das es auf der Brockenstraße etliche Unfälle gegeben hatte, nicht am Eckerloch.
Am Ende hatte Hr. Knolle keine Lust mehr ("...alles gesagt...").

Ich habe dabei auch gelernt, das es neben den Wegen, die ja im Harz grundsätzlich von MTBs befahren werden dürfen(durften?), auch sogenannte "Sonderwege" gibt, die als solche im Wegeplan ausgewiesen sind und über deren Nutzung die NPVerwaltung quasi frei verfügen kann. Eckerloch ist ein Sonderweg, ob die Wege am Hohnekamm auch dazu gehören, weiß ich nicht.

Zum Thema eigene Erfahrungen: Wir (zu dritt) sind im Sommer am WE bei schönem Wetter Eckerloch gefahren. Es waren >50 Wanderer unterwegs, alte Leute und Kindergruppen. Die Kontakte waren zu 100% positiv. Wir waren freundlich, die haben gestaunt. Das beste war "Sie fahren ja wenigstens langsam. Drüben am Wurmberg, da sind wir fast über den Haufen gefahren worden".

(BTW, wie ist denn aktuell die Schneesituation?)


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Hab den thread erst jetzt entdeckt, das folgende hätte wohl besser auf die ersten Seiten gepasst, wills aber trotzdem loswerden...



Je mehr Wortmeldungen hier, um so besser!




schotti65 schrieb:


> (BTW, wie ist denn aktuell die Schneesituation?)


Leicht angezuckert...


----------



## Hasifisch (15. November 2012)

Entwurf auf Basis einer Skizze von Eik:





So etwas würde ich gern irgendwann mal statt der Sperrungs-Schilder sehen.
Darunter die gemeinsam mit allen Interessengruppen ausgearbeiteten "Trailrules".


----------



## micha.qlb (15. November 2012)

hat das Zeug zum Markenzeichen!

müsste man sich  noch über den Claim unterhalten... finde z.B.

"respektieren und respektiert werden" oder "gegenseitiger Respekt statt Sperrung" passender...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die Realität ist, das wir als Mountainbiker als natürlicher Feind der Natur und vor allem der einzig wahren Nutzer der _*Wander*_wege gesehen werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das zitiere ich nochmal; besser kann man es nicht schreiben. Das beschriebene Vorgehen halte ich für vernünftig und - guten Willen der NP-Verwaltung vorausgesetzt - zielführend. 



schotti65 schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema eigene Erfahrungen: Wir (zu dritt) sind im Sommer am WE bei schönem Wetter Eckerloch gefahren. Es waren >50 Wanderer unterwegs, alte Leute und Kindergruppen. Die Kontakte waren zu 100% positiv. Wir waren freundlich, die haben gestaunt. Das beste war "Sie fahren ja wenigstens langsam. Drüben am Wurmberg, da sind wir fast über den Haufen gefahren worden".
> ...



Ich war im vergangenen Jahr mehrere Tage am Wurmberg (im Bikepark). Eher erstaunte Blicke in der Gondel ("wo fahren Sie eigentlich?") und folgende angenehme Gespräche sprechen auch dort nicht dafür, das es massive Konflikte zwischen den Nutzern gibt, zumal die Lenkung relativ clever ausgedacht ist.

Wenn jetzt noch im Zuge der Erweiterung des Skigebiets der anfängertaugliche Trail dazu kommt, sollte dort trotz des hohen Besucheraufkommens das Miteinander von MTBikern und Wanderern/Spaziergängern eigentlich auch weiterhin gut funktionieren...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Entwurf auf Basis einer Skizze von Eik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Bild

Da könnt ich mir sogar vorstellen das dieses Schild Wirkung zeigen könnte


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch im Zuge der Erweiterung des Skigebiets der anfängertaugliche Trail dazu kommt, sollte dort trotz des hohen Besucheraufkommens das Miteinander von MTBikern und Wanderern/Spaziergängern eigentlich auch weiterhin gut funktionieren...



Allerdings sollte sich der Bikepark dann mal ein Konzept überlegen, wie er die Wanderer besser darauf aufmerksam macht, dass das keine Wanderwege sind. 
Ich fürchte nämlich dass da die Aussage 





> "Sie fahren ja wenigstens langsam. Drüben am Wurmberg, da sind wir fast über den Haufen gefahren worden"


 her kommt. Hab da schon öfters in erstaunte Augen geguckt wenn ich "verirrten" Wanderern erklärt habe, dass sie sich auf einer Bikeparksstrecke befinden und das nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.


----------



## mw.dd (15. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte sich der Bikepark dann mal ein Konzept überlegen, wie er die Wanderer besser darauf aufmerksam macht, dass das keine Wanderwege sind.
> Ich fürchte nämlich dass da die Aussage  her kommt. Hab da schon öfters in erstaunte Augen geguckt wenn ich "verirrten" Wanderern erklärt habe, dass sie sich auf einer Bikeparksstrecke befinden und das nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.



Das habe ich auch erlebt und ich hatte es auch sofort wieder vor Augen, als ich das von @schotti65 gelesen habe. Allerdings: Wanderer fährt man natürlich auch dann nicht um, wenn sie sich irrtümlich auf einer Bikeparkstrecke befinden. Außerdem könnte der Wanderer ja ein Bike dabeihaben


----------



## Trailfahrer (15. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Entwurf auf Basis einer Skizze von Eik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Frau sagte eben, dass geht garnicht, das sieht so "Rentnerlich"aus. ich finde die Idee für das Schild sehr gut, passt besser an den Wanderweg / Trail als ein rotes Sperrschild...


----------



## jedy (15. November 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagte eben, dass geht garnicht, das sieht so "Rentnerlich"aus.



hehe ... mir gefällts ..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch erlebt und ich hatte es auch sofort wieder vor Augen, als ich das von @schotti65 gelesen habe. Allerdings: Wanderer fährt man natürlich auch dann nicht um, wenn sie sich irrtümlich auf einer Bikeparkstrecke befinden. Außerdem könnte der Wanderer ja ein Bike dabeihaben



Das nicht, aber die meisten rechnen nunmal nicht unbedingt damit, dass da plötzlich jemand mitten im Bikepark auf der Strecke steht, und die Geschwindigkeiten sind halt dementsprechend höher. Das sich da Wanderer ernsthaft gefährdet fühlen kann ich nachvollziehen.
Ist aber halt nicht direkt unsere Baustelle, sollten wir aber ggf. in Braunlage bzw. bei outdoor mal anmerken.


----------



## Trailfahrer (15. November 2012)

Ich habe den Bikepark bisher nur von unten gesehen, war dort noch nicht gefahren. Was aber auffiel, waren Heerscharen von Wanderern bergauf in der Monsterrollerstrecke. Das kam mir vom Anblick auch etwas riskant vor.


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2012)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> ... Was aber auffiel, waren Heerscharen von Wanderern bergauf in der Monsterrollerstrecke. Das kam mir vom Anblick auch etwas riskant vor.



Die Mischung von Wanderern und Monsterrollern ist wohl beabsichtigt. Es steht ja auch oben ein Schild: "Max. 10km/h, Wer schneller fährt, stürzt!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (16. November 2012)

Moin, moin,


ich finde Hasifisch formuliert das sehr gut!


Wir stehen hier nicht als Bittsteller, wir stehen hier als Gleichberechtigte! 


Wenn Wege für irgendeine Gruppe gesperrt werden, dann bitte schön mit einer untermauerten Begründung.


Wir haben es uns verdient selbstbewusst aufzutreten. Ich habe mich selber auch schon dabei ertappt, das ich denke ich handele Verbotswiedrig weil ich mich mit dem Bike auf dem Harzer-Hexen-Steig begebe. NEIN! Das tue ich nicht mehr. Ich verhalte mich tolerant anderen Personengruppen gegenüber und nehme Rücksicht (ich bin nun mal der stärkere) und steige ggf. auch mal vom Rad ab, um jemanden passieren zu lassen. 


Der Harz hat ein Megapotenzial sich als fantastisches Bikerevier zu präsentieren und das wir daran interessiert sind ,dass das so bleibt darf die NPVW auch ruhig wissen. 


Durch unsere Erlebnisberichte, Bilder und Filme u.a. hier im Forum betreiben wir aktive Werbung für unser Revier. Wegsperrungen dienen aber nur als negativ Werbung, die die Torismusbranche im Harz nicht gebrauchen kann. Am Ende der Kette kommt nämlich nur noch an: Im Harz darf man kein Mountainbike mehr fahren! 
Die schwarzen Schafe in unseren Reihen müssen wir versuchen auszumachen und zu Bekehren. Die meisten handeln, denke ich, nicht böswillig sondern einfach unwissend. Wer z.b. keine Kinder hat, kann schlecht die Verhaltensweisen der kleinen Erdenbürger einschätzen. 


Die Devise Gemeinsam für mehr Toleranz und damit für eine starke Harzregion muss dabei im Vordergrund stehen.


Ich bin Stolz im Harz Mountainbiker zu sein!


Bert


----------



## Trailfahrer (16. November 2012)

Ich habe dieser Tage Post von der DIMB bekommen. Dabei waren einige informative Flyer (Open Trails, Dimb Zertifizierung, Bikeverbot Hessen).

Da fällt mir sofort ein, dass man doch solche Flyer in den Touristenstationen (Wandertreffpunkt) und NP-Stationen z.B. Schierke auslegen könnte. Da liegt alles aus, was mit regionalen Outdooraktivitäten zu tun hat. Die verkaufen dort ja auch die MTB-Wegekarten und es gibt immer einige Leute, die sich die Flyer durchlesen. Wäre vielleicht ein Baustein zur Aufklärung.

Vielleicht wird dann nach der IG-Harz-Gründung auch ein Flyer über des MTBfahren im Harz gedruckt, ähnlich dem für Hessen?


----------



## spitfire4 (16. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die RealitÃ¤t ist, das wir als Mountainbiker als natÃ¼rlicher Feind der Natur und vor allem der einzig wahren Nutzer der _*Wander*_wege gesehen werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Die Einzigen mit denen wir wirklich Dinge klÃ¤ren mÃ¼ssten, wÃ¤ren die NP-Verwaltung und, um das nicht zu vergessen, die Forstverwaltungen des Harz Naturparks an sich, soweit einige Wegsperrungen ausserhalb des Nationalparks liegen. Hier mal ein Bild zur Info.

Ich meine auch, dass ein Zusammenschluss mit einer Gemeinschaft, die ausdrÃ¼cklich die Interessen von Wanderern vertritt, keinen groÃen Sinn macht. Ein Zusammenkommen und der Versuch auf einen Nenner zu kommen, macht dagegen schon Sinn. Ich meine aber, es wird ziemlich schwer, wenn nicht unmÃ¶glich auf einen Nenner zu kommen. Die Wanderer und Ãmter werden auf das extra fÃ¼r MTB ausgewiesene Volksbank Arena Harz Streckennetzwerk verweisen, auf die vielen anderen Trails im Naturpark, die nicht gesperrt werden, und fÃ¼r die Junges unter uns die es ruppig mÃ¶gen, auf die 3 Bikeparks, die wir im Harz haben. Genau hierfÃ¼r benÃ¶tigen wir Gegenargumente. â¦Ich hab bisher selbst noch keine.

Dennoch, ich habe da den gleichen Standpunkt wie Haifisch: *Wir haben alle die gleichen Rechte.* 

Was im Vorfeld wichtig wird, ist die "neue" Definition von "Wanderweg" und "Mountainbikestrecke" im Harz. Nur auf den von der Volksbank Arena Harz ausgewiesenen Mountainbikestreckennetzwerk zu fahren ist fÃ¼r den GroÃteil von uns langweilig und sehr unattraktiv. Der Nationalpark Verwaltung, und allen anderen Forstverwaltungen, muss klar werden, dass der Harz fÃ¼r Mountainbike nur attraktiv bleibt, wenn die "Wanderwege" auch frei bleiben. Wenn die anfangen alles zu sperren, bleibt eine Nutzergruppe auf kurz oder lang weg. Und dann hat sich die ganze Arbeit und das ganze Geld, das die zusammen mit der Volksbank Arena Harz fÃ¼r die Mountainbiker investiert haben, einfach nicht rentiert.

Noch eins: Die entworfenen grÃ¼nen Hinweisschilder mit den Opis auf KrÃ¼ckstÃ¶cken und den Moutainbikern die sich in den Arm nehmen, sehen um einiges freundlicher aus als die roten Verbotsschilder die derzeit im Harz aufgestellt wurden und von denen die mehr aufstellen wollen. Selbst als Wanderer wÃ¼rden mich die vielen Verbotsschilder im Harz eher abschrecken. Wenn ich wandere will ich das GefÃ¼hl haben in der freien Natur zu sein. Verbotsschilder machen das Bild von Freiheit kaputt.


----------



## argh (16. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Dennoch, ich habe da den gleichen Standpunkt wie Haifisch: *Wir haben alle die gleichen Rechte.*



Natürlich haben wir die. Da spricht ja auch niemand dagegen. Mein Gedanke gestern war, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, ausschließlich das Hintenrumaufzäumen der Sache. Und der Harzklub hat zwischenzeitlich 150 Jahre Zeit, Energie und Arbeit in "seine" Sache investiert. Sich mit denen einigermaßen gut zu stellen wäre evtl. nicht so verkehrt. Das hat aber nichts mit devotem Auftreten zu tun. Ich finde den Gedanken nach wie vor interessant, ein großes Miteinander anzustreben. Da gibt es so viele Punkte, die mich träumen lassen... Hütten... Streckennetz... Ausschilderung...

Die NP-Truppe auf der anderen Seite betrachte ich als eine Versammlung gesetzestreuer Angestellter, die auf Grundlage der Gesetzgebung in ihrem Refugium beschließen und reglementieren.


----------



## netsrac (16. November 2012)

http://www.braunschweiger-zeitung.de/nachrichten/Niedersachsen/harz-will-rennradler-mit-neuen-touren-locken-id803267.html

Moin,
habe das gerade gelesen. WIR werden auch erwähnt. Und zwar nicht negativ. Irgendewann wollen sie dann vielleicht die Crosser ihn den Harz locken. Dann wirds aber eng auf den breiten Wegen

Abgesehen davon zeigt es sich doch, dass der sportverbundene Urlauber gern gesehen und auch explizit gesucht wird. Ein Argument, was absolut wichtig ist

Weiß jemand, welches die Tourismusmarketingagenturen sind? Da könnte man noch ein paar Ansätze, Zahlen etc. herbekommen. Bzw. evtl. erfahren, was von den Tourimisministerien für Vorgaben gemacht werden.


----------



## argh (16. November 2012)

Leider ist die Resonanz auf die VoBa-Arena nicht so negativ wie sie sein sollte. 

noch im Mai sind die Wege von querliegenden Bäumen übersät. Die Initiatoren dürfen die Trails nicht pflegen- das obliegt den Ladesforsten.

In der Gegend um Goslar fehlen unzählige Wegweiser an Kreuzungen. Dafür stehen sie irgendwo am Seitenrand an Strecken, bei denen jegliche Abzweigungen fehlen. Außerdem sind die Touren für ambitionierte Mountainbiker leider ziemlich unattraktiv- interessante Wege verlaufen meist bergauf, ansonsten bestehen sie zum Großteil aus Forstautobahnen.

Und jetzt ratet mal, wer ein nicht ungewichtiges Wörtchen bei der Streckenführung mitzureden hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2012)

Moin!

Schau mal auf der Seite 5 und vorher da wurde schon über die VOBA Arena Touren geschrieben.
Dort wird auch erwähnt das Trails rigeros weg gestrichen wurden was leider zu Ungunsten der trailsuchenden MTBler ausviel.
Auch ich stellt die Teils schlechte Beschilderung schon fest so das man sich verfährt und dann eventuell interessante Trails findet 
Die Touren sind für mich reine Anhaltpunkte und für die grobe Wegplanung sehr gut


----------



## Hasifisch (16. November 2012)

argh schrieb:


> ...Die NP-Truppe auf der anderen Seite betrachte ich als eine Versammlung gesetzestreuer Angestellter, die auf Grundlage der Gesetzgebung in ihrem Refugium beschließen und reglementieren.



Das wäre für uns ja gut - aber leider ist es wohl so, das die NP-Verwaltung deutlich Wanderer-affin ist.



argh schrieb:


> ...Und jetzt ratet mal, wer ein nicht ungewichtiges Wörtchen bei der Streckenführung mitzureden hatte...



Mir war es gleich klar, aber hier ist es nachzulesen.

Mal zwei bemerkenswerte Auszüge aus dem Text zur Arena:

_<Die verantwortlichen Planer und Vertreter von Behörden und Institutionen danken in ihren Reden den zahlreichen Projektpartnern aus Landesforst, Nationalpark und Naturschutz, dem Harzklub, den Orten, privaten Wegeeigentümern, dem Hotel- und Gaststättengewerbe, der regionalen Mountainbike-Szene und vielen anderen, die einen Beitrag zur Planung und Umsetzung des Harzer Mountainbike-Wegenetzes geleistet haben.>_

Es geht um Mountainbikestrecken und Projektpartner waren neben großen anderen Interessensgruppen auch Biker aus der Region. Das passt nicht so richtig, was man den Strecken leider teilweise deutlich ansieht. Das geht nicht gegen die beteiligten Biker, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Doch warum wurde auch dabei nicht die DIMB mit ihrem Fachwissen und ihrem Hintergrund als starke Vertretung der Mountainbiker involviert? Wie sollen regionale Biker nachdrücklich interessante Streckenführungen fordern und durchsetzen gegen die gebündelte Macht von Forst, NP und Harzklub?
Stattdessen...

_< Angelehnt an die Schwierigkeitsgrade des ADFC (Allgemeiner Deutscher Fahrrad-Club e.V.) sind die Routen hinsichtlich ihrer fahrtechnischen und konditionellen Anforderungen klassifiziert und farblich markiert: blau steht für leichte Strecken, rot für mittelschwere und schwarz für schwere bis extreme Routen.>_

...orientiert man sich am ADFC. Einfach mal deren Website durchklicken, der Begriff MTB scheint da nicht mal zu existieren. Man hat also eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung für Stadtrad-und Trekkingfahrer auf MTB-Strecken angewendet. Da wundert es auch nicht mehr, wenn uns die NP-Verwaltung wegen der Gefährlichkeit der Strecken von diesen fernhalten möchte - nach ADFC-Skala fahren wir wahrscheinlich immer im von vornherein und unabwendbar tödlichen Bereich...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. November 2012)

Also schwarz mit kleinen Totenköpfen


----------



## netsrac (16. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...orientiert man sich am ADFC. Einfach mal deren Website durchklicken, der Begriff MTB scheint da nicht mal zu existieren. Man hat also eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung für Stadtrad-und Trekkingfahrer auf MTB-Strecken angewendet. ...



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Zumindest in Wolfenbüttel (www.adfc-wf.de) werden MTB-Routen angeboten. Die "Guides" sind tlw. BikeKumpels von mir und die fahren nicht nur breite Forstwege. Da kannst Du dir sicher sein.


----------



## mw.dd (16. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...orientiert man sich am ADFC. Einfach mal deren Website durchklicken, der Begriff MTB scheint da nicht mal zu existieren. Man hat also eine Schwierigkeitsbewertung für Stadtrad-und Trekkingfahrer auf MTB-Strecken angewendet. Da wundert es auch nicht mehr, wenn uns die NP-Verwaltung wegen der Gefährlichkeit der Strecken von diesen fernhalten möchte - nach ADFC-Skala fahren wir wahrscheinlich immer im von vornherein und unabwendbar tödlichen Bereich...



Du täuschst Dich. Der ADFC hat sehr wohl ein paar Aktive MTBiker in seinen Reihen und sogar eine Guide-Ausbildung im Angebot.

Auch gibt es einen "Fachreferenten Mountainbike", der mir persönlich bekannt ist. Die wissen schon, was Mountainbiken bedeutet.

Das oben geschriebene Werk der VoBA sagt aber auch nichts über eine Beteiligung des ADFC. Und "engagierte Biker der Region haben sich beteiligt" kann auch heißen, das die mit am Tisch saßen und gesagten haben "das geht so nicht"


----------



## Hasifisch (16. November 2012)

Nichts gegen den ADFC - aber ihr MTB Engagement verschweigen sie auf ihrer Website gekonnt...
Mir ging es aber darum, das die Schwierigkeiten scheinbar fast nur nach Länge und Höhenmetern bewertet werden und dem Umstand, ob mal ein Pfad drin ist oder nicht und z.B. gar nicht nach Singetrail-Klassen etc. Und ich bin eben der Meinung, das die DIMB für die harzinteressierten Mountainbiker wohl weit mehr repräsentativ ist als der ADFC.


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2012)

Vergiss nicht, wieviele Biker wirklich nur auf den breiten Wegen fahren....wegen Repräsentation und so. Wir wollen ja schließlich auch nicht die schmalen und anspruchsvollen Trails mit Bikern übervölkern. Durch die Sperrungen ist nicht die Masse der Biker und schon gar nicht der größte Teil der schwarzen Schafe betroffen, sondern die Biker, die sich i.d.R. an gewisse Grundsätze und Verhaltensregeln halten. Die umgesetzten Maßnahmen verfehlen also womöglich das eigentliche Ziel. Wahrscheinlich werden sich 3/4 der bikenden Gäste und Locals an den Sperrungen gar nicht stören. Wir sollten diese Möglichkeit zumindest in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## netsrac (16. November 2012)

@hasardeur: Wie meinst Du das?
1. Die Gäste stört es nicht, dass es Sperrungen gibt und die Wege werden dann auch nicht gefahren oder
2. Die Gäste interessiert das Schild nicht und sie fahren trotzdem drauf los?

Die Locals möchten freie Fahrt. Ich bezweifele, dass sich in deser momentanen Situation schon jeder von usn an die Schilder hält.

Und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Großteile der "schwarzen Schafe" eben nicht auf den schmalen Trails unterwegs ist, wieso werden diese dann gesperrt?
Wenn man den bisherigen Aussagen der NPVW glauben darf, dann müssen die vermehrten Vorfälle doch eben auf diesen Wegen passiert sein.


----------



## chris29 (16. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> http://www.braunschweiger-zeitung.de/nachrichten/Niedersachsen/harz-will-rennradler-mit-neuen-touren-locken-id803267.html
> 
> Moin,
> habe das gerade gelesen. WIR werden auch erwähnt. Und zwar nicht negativ. Irgendewann wollen sie dann vielleicht die Crosser ihn den Harz locken. Dann wirds aber eng auf den breiten Wegen
> ...



Aber der Kommentar steht auch da...leider

_Für den Harz nicht schlecht, für Wanderer nur nervig. Schon jetzt schlimm genug, beim Wandern ständig von wildgewordenen Radfahrern auf nicht verkehrstauglichen Rädern halb überfahren zu werden_


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2012)

Ich denke/beobachte, dass die Mehrzahl der Biker im Harz, zumindest in den Revieren, wo ich unterwegs bin, vorwiegend auf Forstautobahnen und breiten Wegen ohne jeden technischen Anspruch unterwegs sind. Daher wird es die Mehrzahl eben auch nicht direkt betreffen/stören, dass Trails, die ohnehin jenseits Ihrer Streckenwahl liegen, gesperrt werden. Ich meine damit nicht nur Gäste, sondern auch Locals. Das Mißachten von Schildern habe ich dabei gar nicht berücksichtigt.

Eben genau in dem Widerspruch zwischen Orten der Unfälle und vor allem schlimmen Unfälle auf der einen Seite und den gesperrten Wegen auf der anderen Seite sehe ich die Verfehlung der Maßnahme. Die Unfälle, zumindest die, von denen ich erfahren habe, fanden mehrheitlich auf der Brockenstrasse, dem Plattenweg zum Scharfenstein oder Glashüttenweg statt. Von Unfällen auf Trails habe ich noch nicht gehört. Gesperrt wurden aber die Trails, auf denen sich wenn, dann doch wohl nur die Biker selbst verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. November 2012)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> _Für den Harz nicht schlecht, für Wanderer nur nervig. Schon jetzt schlimm genug, beim Wandern ständig von wildgewordenen Radfahrern auf nicht verkehrstauglichen Rädern halb überfahren zu werden_



Ich denke, er meint das eigentlich positiv und ist froh und dankbar, nicht von einem verkehrstüchtigem Rad _komplett_ überfahren worden zu sein...
Das sind eben die Leute, die meinen, Wege sind nur für Wanderer und Radfahrer haben im Wald nichts zu suchen. Das ist (meist) rechtlich, politisch und moralisch schlicht falsch - nur eben Beton in manchen Köpfen.
So einer fühlt sich auch halb dreiviertel Überfahren - und wird darüber am Stammtisch fluchen - wenn du am Beerenstieg runter fährst und er 10m entfernt den Chickenway hochschnauft.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Von Unfällen auf Trails habe ich noch nicht gehört. Gesperrt wurden aber die Trails, auf denen sich wenn, dann doch wohl nur die Biker selbst verletzen.



Das ist einer unserer urschleimigsten Hauptkritikpunkte und ist und bleibt und wird immer sein - blinder, hilfloser und wirkungsloser Aktionismus, nur, um etwas auf der abgehakten Liste zu haben...


----------



## netsrac (16. November 2012)

Ich habe noch einmal die Frau Noerenberg kontaktiert. Sie soll mir bitte sagen, wo genau die letzten Vorfaelle gewesen sind und wenn nicht auf den gesperrten Trails, dann bite eine Erklaerung liefern, warum diese dann nicht mehr befahren werden duerfen.
Schaetze, nach dem Woende bekomme ich Antwort.


----------



## micha.qlb (16. November 2012)

nicht Verkehrstüchtig ... wenn das schon lese.. sind Rennräder auch nich. die korrekte Definition lautet übrigens "nicht für den Straßenverkehr zugelassen"..Na egal.

ich hätte Interesse die Diplomarbeit mal zu lesen....wäre das möglich ? finde den Beitrag hier gerade nich am Tel...weiß nicht wer das gepostet hatte


----------



## AlexR (16. November 2012)

Die Arbeit müsste irgendwo in der HS Bibliothek Wernigerode stehe. Die online Suche findet sie allerdings nicht.

Hier: http://books.google.de/books?id=I6r1YjCj0kwC&lpg=PP1&hl=de&pg=PP1#v=onepage&q&f=false

wird sie zitiert. Laut Fußnote ist die betreffende Arbeit aber unveröffentlicht.

Der Harz (VB Arena) wird ab Seite 213 behandelt.

Edit: Ab Seite 110 ist auch ganz passen


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2012)

Oh diese würd aber auch gern mal lesen wollen.


----------



## AlexR (16. November 2012)

ggf. kann man auch mit der HS was machen: http://www.hs-harz.de/tourismus.html


----------



## schotti65 (16. November 2012)

Meint ihr die Dipl.arbeit, die ich erwähnt hatte:



schotti65 schrieb:


> ..Ich bekam sogar eine Diplomarbeit bzgl. "Zielgruppenkonflikte zwischen MTBs und Wandereren am Bspl. Harz". Da wurde aber nur festgestellt, das es auf der Brockenstraße etliche Unfälle gegeben hatte, nicht am Eckerloch...



Ich könnte ja bei Interesse mal nachfragen, ob was gegen die Veröffentlichung spricht.


----------



## duke209 (16. November 2012)

Servus,

die meisten - dem gemeinen Wanderer im Gedächnis bleibenden - Konflikte / negative Erfahrungen gibts meiner Erfahrung nach auf den Waldautobahnen/Forstwegen.

Hier mutmaßt man sich an, mit 3 Personen - weit ab jeglicher Verkehrs- und Miteinanderregel - einen 5 Meter Weg einzunehmen. Der von hinten heranfahrende Biker, der dann auf diese überbreiten, Ihre Seele in der Natur baumelnd lassenden Wanderer stößt, machte und wird auch zukünftig alles falsch machen und eben verurteilt werden.

Grüße/Hinweise/Rufe von hinten werden nicht gehört (ignoriert/ vertiefte Gespräche und kein Ohr für das Umfeld / "Fahrtwind" im Ohr des Wanders). Eine deutliche Ansage lässt sie dann plötzlich mehr erschrecken als im letzten Hororfilm. Schlußendlich kommt dann Hinweis auf eine Klingel und warum an sie so erschrecken müsste.
Fährt man mit einer (sorry) dämlichen Klinkel, ergibt sich das gleiche und Panik bricht aus. Die dann ggf. noch vorhandene Geschwindigkeit (da ja Platz gemacht wurde) gibt oftmals den Rest und Anlass für Bemerkungen. 
Eine kurze, schon weit hinten vollzogene leichte Bremseinlage wird als als Rowdytum bewertet.

Wüsste im Gegensatz nicht, wann ich das letzte mal eine Bermerkung fallen lassen hab, selbst wenn ich den Eindruck hatte, stumme & unbewegliche und des Ausweichens nicht gewollte Mitmenschen erwischt zu haben. Hier ist und wird man Bittsteller bleiben, solang man keinen für Wanderer durchgezogenen Mittelstreifen einführt.

Trifft man sich jedoch auf Trails sind alle Beteiligten wohl vom Zustand her aufnahmefähiger, man erfreut sich zum Teil der sportlichen Aktivität und des Könnens und bekommt ein  . Ein freundliches "Servus" und "Vielen Dank" meinerseits entschärft ansich jegliche Situation.

Kann mich noch gut erinnern als wir in den frühen 90ern fast wöchentlich von Thale nach Treseburg den Trail durchs Bodetal gerockt haben oder die ganzen heute unter MTB-Fahrern bekannten Trials ins Tal hinab, dann an die Sprüche wie "ihr macht alles kaputt hier, Wanderweg" und wie die Wanderstöcke gehoben wurden. 

Wir waren jung und hatten dennoch Achtung vor anderen Nutzer, sie daran nicht. 
Sie machten in Massen mit Ihren Boots Schäden auf den Wegen, wir trailten mit unseren 92er Attitude´s eher über die Felsen als auf den Chickenways herum. 
Sie bekamen Sitz & Campingstellen, wir bekamen ein Schild und eine Drehtür Taleinwärts/auswärts vorgesetzt.

Werd morgen am Brocken schauen ob ich noch ne Weg finde ....oder Schilder.

PS: Initiative ist toll, unterschreibe ich. Werd mal ganzen Thread zunächst lesen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (16. November 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Dipl.arbeit, die ich erwähnt hatte:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich könnte ja bei Interesse mal nachfragen, ob was gegen die Veröffentlichung spricht.



japp..die meinte ich 

übrigens erschrecken die wandererketten nicht nur wenn man von hinten angefahren kommt...auch die von vorne kommenden sind durchaus verwirrt, wenn man plötzlich direkt vor ihnen steht und durchfahrt begehrt...selbst dann wenn man aus 50 m entfernung schon geortet wurde....

in diesen situationen HASSE ich es...diese unterwürfige "Servus, Danke, Mahlzeit Gruß Orgie" zu der man genötigt wird...nur damit man überhaut eine daseinsberechtigung hat


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2012)

Da biste selbst Schuld das du dann noch grüßt

Also wenn ich von hinten komm dann gibts ein Danke und ein lächeln aber ich bedank mich nicht wenn die mich erst 2m vor sich wahrnehmen. 
Man soll ja wandern gehen um zu entspannen aber alle Sinne abschalten ist dann doch fahrlässig.

In der Stadt ist es genauso, da hab ich nun ne Lampe mit 1000lm aber bemerken tun die auch niemanden.
Huch... geht immer


----------



## cappulino (16. November 2012)

Gibt es lokal auch eine ADFC-Vertretung? Dann würde man aus 2 großen Vereinen entsprechende Vertreter entsenden können... Meines Wissens gab es auch in Hessen eine Koop der DIMB mit dem ADFC.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. November 2012)

Von dem Sangerhäuser ADFC weis ich das die dem MTB Sport sehr aufgeschlossen sind.
Waren in dem Thread nicht schon Jungs von den Auebikern unterwegs?
Die haben doch gute Kontakte zu denen.
Kenn den ALF vllt treff ich den mal und quatsch mal mit ihm.


----------



## ILJA (16. November 2012)

Bin heut zu später Stund nochma feierabendlich zum Brocken geradelt (alleine aufm Gipfel, Windstille, letzte Dämmerungsröte und das bei fetter Inversionswolkendecke, einfach fetzig).
Da hab ich mir am Eingang des Nationalparks (oberer Hohne Weg) dieses "wie verhalte ich mich richtig im NP"-Schild nochmal genau durchgelesen.
Da steht "Radfahren überall erlaubt, es sei denn es ist verboten" (check), und der zweite Satz ist ein Schlag ins Gleichberechtigungs-Gesicht: *Wanderer haben generell Vorrang*
Warum?... Haben Radfahrer auf der Straße generell Vorrang, weil sie die Schwächeren sind? Haben Autos auf der LKW-Spur generell Vorrang, weil sie die Schwächeren sind? 
Diese wirklich dämliche Regel soll mir mal jemand mit Argumenten begründen. Ich warte schon auf den Tag, wo sich drei Wanderer vor mir auf der Forststraße breit machen und auf ihr "Recht" pochen.


----------



## sashinsky (17. November 2012)

Ich begreife das auch nicht. Aber ich seh die ganze Geschichte hier eh etwas anders.
Ich seh nicht ein warum Wanderer generell Vorrang haben sollen. Und ehrlich gesagt sch..... ich auf diesen ganzen Verbots- und Regelmist.  Ich fahre weiterhin wo ich will und wie ich will. Da können die sich auf'n Kopf stellen. Das man nunmal auf einander Rücksicht nimmt , steht außer Frage. Bremse ja schließlich mit dem Auto auch wenn mal einer auf die Straße läuft oder so. Aber das war's dann auch.
Da brauche ich keine Dimb oder sowas für. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Sache mit der Ig Harz finde ich gut. Aber die Diskussionen um die Verbote hängen mir zum Hals raus.
Was soll das Ziel sein? Das wir wieder überall fahren dürfen?  Nie im Leben! Vielleicht läuft's gut und es wird nen paar trails geben die wir offiziell befahren dürfen. Auf den anderen wird's weiterhin verboten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (17. November 2012)

Naja, ich glaube auch nicht, dass Verbote ganz zurückgezogen werden. das liegt an den verkrusteten Denkweisen der Macher...Die haben sonst ein Strukturproblem.
Aber man darf sich das nicht gänzlich gefallen lassen. Hier steht doch die Aufklärung über das MTB fahren im Vordergrund. Solange sich Vorurteile hartnäckig halten, wird es immer wieder Verbotsschilder geben.
Ich wandere ebenso gern, wie ich Rad fahre und gehe klettern.
Rücksichtnahme ist von allen gefordert und sollte grundsätzlich selbstverständlich sein (eigentlich gar kein Problem). Hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Es gibt aber Menschen, die drücken gern jedem ihre Meinung auf und erklären die dann zum allgemeingültigen Gesetz. Dagegen muss man einfach aufstehen. Und im Harz scheint das wirklich Stilblüten zu treiben (ähnlich wie bei Stadtilm, wo jemand eine ganze Gartenkolonie mit über Unmengen von Verkehrsschildern bestückt hat.). Gibt selten einen Wald der so zugeschildert ist.


----------



## flyingscot (17. November 2012)

ILJA schrieb:


> *Wanderer haben generell Vorrang*
> Warum?



Das gilt auch im normalen Straßenverkehr, z.B. auf Fußwegen die für Radfahrer freigegeben wurden oder auf gemeinsamen Fuß/Radwegen.

Vor kurzem musste gemäß StVO in diesem Fall sogar immer Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren, dies wurde in der letzte Novelle aber geändert. Jetzt darf man auch schneller fahren, wenn keine Fußgänger in der Nähe sind.


----------



## Happy_User (17. November 2012)

Es muss immer auf den schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer laut StVO geachtet werden.


----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2012)

Happy_User schrieb:


> Es muss immer auf den schwächeren Verkehrsteilnehmer laut StVO geachtet werden.


 Genauso ist es, und wie macht ihr euch denn so bemerkbar, wenn ihr euch von hinten an die Wanderer annähert? Ist mir beim Wandern im Harz schon öfter passiert, dass ich die Geräusche der abrollenden Reifen nicht gehört habe. Was macht man dann, man weiß vor Schreck kurzfristig nicht ob man nach rechts oder links ausweichen soll. Also immer rechtzeitig auf sich aufmerksam machen Klingel könnte da sicherlich hilfreich sein, soll aber an einigen Biketypen eher uncool wirken. Dann hat Wanderer auch genügend Gelegenheit zur Seite zu treten. 
Auch das ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, wie gesagt es sind eben die wenigen schwarzen Schafe unter uns die uns Biker im Augenblick in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen lassen.


----------



## fuxy (17. November 2012)

Gibt aber auch solche I..... die erst nach links und rechts zur seite gehen und dann 1 Meter vor Dir vors Rad springen weil sie die Seite wechseln müssen, und sich dann beschweren wenn man ne Vollbremsung hinlegt.


----------



## cappulino (17. November 2012)

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus dem Rechtsreferat der DIMB e.V., öffentlich zu finden in der Mediathek http://www.dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen 

=> Das Gebot der Rücksichtnahme - DIMB Trails Rules sind unverzichtbar!  http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Anmerkung_zum_Urteil_des_LG_Lubeck_vom_24.06.2011_-_Az._6_O_49710.pdf

=> Anmerkungen zum Grundsatz auf eigene Gefahr
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/Anmerkungen_zum_Grundsatz_auf_eigenen_Gefahr.pdf

In diesen beiden Dokumenten wird das Thema "Fußgänger <-> Radfahrer" im konkreten Fall eines Unfalles aus Sicht des Gerichts und aktueller Rechtslage betrachtet und kommentiert. Die am Ende stehenden Punkte könnten unter anderem die Basis für die Thematisierung der Wegsperrungen gegenüber der Nationalparkverwaltung  werden - im Sinne der Selbstverpflichtung / Verhaltenskodex.


----------



## dwe60 (17. November 2012)

Ich denke mit dem Konfrontationsgedanken

"Wir fordern Gleichberechtigung mit den Wanderern"

werden wir nicht viel erreichen - eher das wir noch weiter in die Ecke gedrängt werden 

die NPVW sitzt nun mal am längeren Hebel und hat dem Nationalparkgesetz alles Recht auf seiner Seite - ich glaube Forderungen nach Abschaffung von Vorrechten der Wanderer sind nicht gerade Zielführend

nur mit Aufklärung und im Dialog mit dem NP und auch evtl. mit dem Harzclub werden wir mehr  Akzeptanz finden

übrigens, der Antrag des Harzclubs zu neuen Wegen zum Brocken wurde schon mehrfach abgelehnt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (18. November 2012)

Habe außer am DH-Rad überall 'ne Klingel dran, funktioniert bei den meisten (nicht allen) Wanderern prima.

Unsinnige Verbote halte ich nicht ein. Und ein Verbot muss man auch durchsetzen, da wünsche ich der NP-Verwaltung viel Spaß!!!

Manche Sachen haben sich auch erst verbessert, nachdem sie eskaliert sind.....

Ich habe ein wenig Erfahrung mit der untere Naturschutzbehörde Halle gemacht: Betonköpfe und Gutmenschen, die wissen ganz genau (und besser als ihr selbst) wie ihr fahrt und was ihr alles zerstört, fahren selber die paar Meter zu jedem Ortstermin mit dem T4. Sie genehmigen begeistert jede Fahrradweg-Asphaltdecke, sind aber natürlich grosse Autobahn-Gegner (einfach die Landschaft zuasphaltieren geht ja nicht..). Breite MTB-Reifen=böse, Trekkingreifen=Rettung der Erde, so einfach kann die Welt sein.
Mit solchen Typen kann man nicht reden, die kann man nur ignorieren. Wer sie ernst nimmt, gibt diesem ganzen Bürokratenhaufen nur Rückenwind, das macht sie wichtig. Dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn in 10 Jahren jede Ecke des Harzes mit Schildern und ähnlichem Blödsinn zugestellt ist.

Warum ein Problem lösen, welches nur in den Köpfen von Idioten existiert?

Ich wünsche Euch von Herzen viel Erfolg, ich glaube aber leider nicht dran.


----------



## netsrac (18. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, und wie macht ihr euch denn so bemerkbar, wenn ihr euch von hinten an die Wanderer annähert? Ist mir beim Wandern im Harz schon öfter passiert, dass ich die Geräusche der abrollenden Reifen nicht gehört habe. Was macht man dann, man weiß vor Schreck kurzfristig nicht ob man nach rechts oder links ausweichen soll. Also immer rechtzeitig auf sich aufmerksam machen Klingel könnte da sicherlich hilfreich sein, soll aber an einigen Biketypen eher uncool wirken. Dann hat Wanderer auch genügend Gelegenheit zur Seite zu treten.
> Auch das ist gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, wie gesagt es sind eben die wenigen schwarzen Schafe unter uns die uns Biker im Augenblick in einem schlechten Licht erscheinen lassen.



Moin.
Eine Klingel ist nicht immer hilfreich. Ich habe keine. Wenn ein kumpel von mir klingelt, dann macht er das gleich so oft, das es klingt wie: WEG DA!
Wenn er einmal klingelt, dann merken oder hoeren das einige erst, wenn man ihnen schon fast in die Hacken faehrt. 
Wenn ich fahre und das Abrollgeraeusch der Reifen, anbremsen geht uebrigens ueberhaupt nicht, nicht ausreicht, dann belle ich kurz wie ein Hund. Das funktioniert.
Alles was ich oben geschrieben habe basiert auf eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## fuxy (18. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> , dann belle ich kurz wie ein Hund.



Ist das dein ernst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (18. November 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Da brauche ich keine Dimb oder sowas für. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Die Sache mit der Ig Harz finde ich gut. Aber die Diskussionen um die Verbote hängen mir zum Hals raus.
> Was soll das Ziel sein? Das wir wieder überall fahren dürfen?  Nie im Leben! Vielleicht läuft's gut und es wird nen paar trails geben die wir offiziell befahren dürfen. Auf den anderen wird's weiterhin verboten sein.



Die Hessischen Mountainbiker wissen mittlerweile ganz genau, warum es eine starke Lobby für Mountainbiker braucht und was man alles gemeinsam erreichen kann

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Aber man kann sich natürlich auch einmal die DIMB wegdenken und fragen, wer denn sonst eine Kampagne mit über 50.000 Unterstützern gegen die geplanten Verbote organisiert hätte, wer denn sonst das Thema in die Medien gebracht und dort über Monate hinweg gehalten hätte, wer denn sonst der Politik und den Waldbesitzerverbänden die Stirn geboten und eine starke Verbändekoalition gegen das Hessische Waldgesetz angeführt hätte

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/Waldresolution_2012.pdf

und, last but not least, kann man sich fragen, was ohne all das in Hessen herausgekommen wäre 

Natürlich sind wir in dieser Frage in der DIMB befangen, aber wir sind halt davon überzeugt, dass Mountainbiken heute mehr denn je eine starke Lobby braucht und dass es zur DIMB keine Alternative gibt. Aber die DIMB braucht auch die Unterstützung aus der Mountainbikeszene, um unseren Anliegen ein entsprechendes Gewicht zu verleihen und ihre Arbeit finanzieren zu können.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2012)

Es kommt eben drauf an, ob man sich für Andere oder eine Sache engagiert oder einfach nur sein Ding machen will. Leider gibt es heutzutage immer weniger Leute, die Ideale haben, dafür um so mehr, die sich hinstellen und sagen: Macht mal Euer Ding, ich mache meins.

Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass unser gemeinsames Hobby eine ausreichend große Masse mobilisiert, gemeinsam für unsere Interessen einzutreten. Der DIMB ist dabei schon allein aufgrund mangelnder Alternativen der richtige Partner. Ich hoffe, dass man dort das Projekt "Harztrails" ebenso engagiert verfolgen und unterstützen wird, wie es im Fall Hessen war.


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit dem Konfrontationsgedanken
> 
> "Wir fordern Gleichberechtigung mit den Wanderern"
> 
> ...



Fakt ist, dass das Befahren (von Straßen und Wegen) dem Betreten des Waldes gleichgestellt ist. Davon kann zwar in Ausnahmefällen abgewichen , eine generelle Bevorzugung einer bestimmten Art von Sport- und Freizeitgestaltung aber nicht akzeptiert werden.

Ob man das "konfrontativ" rüberbringt, sollte man im Einzelfall entscheiden.



dwe60 schrieb:


> ...
> die NPVW sitzt nun mal am längeren Hebel und hat dem Nationalparkgesetz alles Recht auf seiner Seite - ich glaube Forderungen nach Abschaffung von Vorrechten der Wanderer sind nicht gerade Zielführend
> ...



Die NPV hat bestimmt eine starke Position. Die Sperrung von Wegen aus - zumindest nach äußerem Anschein - fadenscheinigen Gründen ist aber sicher anfechtbar.


----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2012)

Vergesst bitte nicht, dass es sich hier um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt und normales "Waldbetretungsrecht" u.U. nicht wirksam ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst ?



Japp das funktioniert. Ich hab auch ne Klingel am Rad, die aus meiner Erfahrung auch ganz gut geht, aber in der Wolfenbüttler Truppe in der Netsrac länger mitgefahren ist mach das "Wuffen" mehrere, und es funktioniert tatsächlich erstaunlich gut.
Ich glaube die Klingeln haben teilweise das Problem, dass sie recht hohe Frequenzen produzieren, gerade die Miniglocken wie ich sie dran habe. Viele Leute >50 können aber eben solche Frequenzen oft nur noch schlecht wahrnehmen. Mein Vater hat mit deinen 67 durchaus Probleme hohe Frequenzen zu hören. Hörgerät hin oder her. Das Piepen eines Marderschrecks, das mir tierisch auf die Nerven geht hat er vor zehn Jahren schon nicht mehr gehört. (Auch wenn es verglichen zu ner Kilngel ein eher schlechtes Beispiel ist)


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Vergesst bitte nicht, dass es sich hier um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt und normales "Waldbetretungsrecht" u.U. nicht wirksam ist.



Die Prädikate "Naturschutzgebiet/Nationalpark/Landschaftsschutzgebiet/FFH etc." an sich schränken das Recht zum Befahren von Straßen und Wegen im Wald nicht automatisch ein.

Erst recht kann man daraus keine Bevorzugung bestimmter Nutzergruppen ableiten. Auf diese Diskussion sollte man sich auch gar nicht einlassen, weil das bedeuten würde, das wir anerkennen, das Mountainbiken für die Natur schädlicher ist als Wandern oder was auch immer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich höre meine Klingel durchaus noch mit deutlich >50.
> Klingeln sind aber räumlich oft schlecht zu verorten, besser ist ein freundliches "Achtung!" oder "klingeling".
> Wobei das ja bei den gesperrten Wegen Unsinn ist, weil Wanderer dort schlecht ausweichen können und das Rad eh so laut rappelt...



Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "viele" 
Aber du hast auf jeden Fall recht dass die Klingek auf breiten Wegen mit Ausweichmöglichkeiten besser aufgehoben ist. Auch weilman im verblockten Trail eh meistens anhält um einen Weg aneinander vorbei zu suchen.


----------



## micha.qlb (18. November 2012)

ich rufme meistens "radfahrer von links/rechts"

mann muss dann nur drauf achten dann genau seitenverkehrt vorbei zu fahren..weil die wanderer das Kommando links/rechts als aufforderung sehen, genau in diese richtung zu wechseln 

...nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber durchaus schon so beobachtet


----------



## Muetze86 (18. November 2012)

leider kommt es auch vor das in solchen fällen im verblockten Trail es nicht aus reicht wenn man sich frühzeitig entscheidet sich mit samt arbeitsgerät in den hang zustellen (der mit dohrnen und brenneseln nicht unbedingt das ist was man als MTBler im wlad sucht) um dann doch von der wandergruppe an den kopf geworfen zubekommen das so was doch verboten gehört mit dem rad hier runter zu fahren 

sollange diese einstellung in den köpfen der lederhosen träger steckt wirde es immer konflickte aufen trail geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (18. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Die Prädikate "Naturschutzgebiet/Nationalpark/Landschaftsschutzgebiet/FFH etc." an sich schränken das Recht zum Befahren von Straßen und Wegen im Wald nicht automatisch ein.
> 
> Erst recht kann man daraus keine Bevorzugung bestimmter Nutzergruppen ableiten. Auf diese Diskussion sollte man sich auch gar nicht einlassen, weil das bedeuten würde, das wir anerkennen, das Mountainbiken für die Natur schädlicher ist als Wandern oder was auch immer.



Ich schrieb von geltendem Recht, nicht von Bevorzugung, Naturschädigung etc.. Das war Deine Interpretation. Es geht nur darum, dass das allgemeine Waldbetretungsrecht dort nicht gilt, egal ob Fußgänger oder Radfahrer und von der verantwortlichen Behörde anders geregelt werden kann, so wie hier geschehen.
Das musste ich im Übrigen auch erst schwer begreifen - gell Haifisch?


----------



## mw.dd (18. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ... Es geht nur darum, dass das allgemeine Waldbetretungsrecht dort nicht gilt, egal ob Fußgänger oder Radfahrer und von der verantwortlichen Behörde anders geregelt werden kann, so wie hier geschehen.
> ...



Sicher kann es das, unabhängig davon, als was das entsprechende Waldgebiet ausgewiesen (oder auch nicht) ist. Sehr beliebt in solchen Schutzgebieten ist z.B. das Verbot des Verlassens von Wegen auch für Fußgänger.

Aber das geht nicht einfach per Federstrich, sondern setzt einen entsprechenden Verwaltungsakt voraus, der angreifbar ist und auch begründbar sein muß. Und die Begründung ist ja - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - nicht die Gefährdung des Schutzzieles, sondern Beschwerden anderer Nutzer, die weder belegt noch quantifiziert werden können.


----------



## netsrac (18. November 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ist das dein ernst ?



Ja, so ein "wuff wuff" wirkt wunder. Mehrfaches klingeln klingt immer agressiv und ein"Ping" ist in den meisten Faellen zu wenig. Bellen ist in der Tat gut. Da dreht sich jeder um.


----------



## dwe60 (18. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Sicher kann es das, unabhängig davon, als was das entsprechende Waldgebiet ausgewiesen (oder auch nicht) ist. Sehr beliebt in solchen Schutzgebieten ist z.B. das Verbot des Verlassens von Wegen auch für Fußgänger.
> 
> Aber das geht nicht einfach per Federstrich, sondern setzt einen entsprechenden Verwaltungsakt voraus, der angreifbar ist und auch begründbar sein muß. Und die Begründung ist ja - soweit ich das mitbekommen habe - nicht die Gefährdung des Schutzzieles, sondern Beschwerden anderer Nutzer, die weder belegt noch quantifiziert werden können.



Ich denke mal das durch diesen Passus im NP-Gesetz alle Maßnahmen abgedeckt und begründbar sind:

_*Sofern es aus Gründen der Gefahrenabwehr oder wegen Maßnahmen
der Nationalparkverwaltung nötig ist, können Wege
zum Rad fahren oder Mountainbiking gesperrt werden; dies
wird zeitnah im Internet auf der Homepage des Nationalparks
(www.nationalpark-harz.de) bekannt gegeben.*_

Von einer Nachweisführung steht da nichts 

was ich noch gefunden habe:

_*Träger ist die Zweckvereinbarung Mountainbike-
Park Harz; die Nutzung ist durch Gestattungsvertrag festgelegt*_

Kennt jemand diese Zweckvereinbarung Mountainbike-
Park Harz - ist das eine feste Institution? - gibts da evtl. Ansprechpartner?


----------



## h2okopf (18. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> _*Sofern es aus Gründen der Gefahrenabwehr oder wegen Maßnahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung nötig ist, können Wege zum Rad fahren oder Mountainbiking gesperrt werden [...]*_


Das war schon mal zitiert. Aber das ändert nichts an dem Problem, dass man da durchaus an diesem Auszug sehen kann.

Warum sollte nur das Radfahren zur Gefahrenabwehr verboten werden?
Warum sollte nur das Radfahren wegen Maßnahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung verboten werden?

Anders herum betrachtet: Wieso ist nur das Verbot des Radfahrens als Stellschraube zur Gefahrenabwehr und für Maßnahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung vorgesehen?

Ganz abgesehen davon stellen sich da noch viele weitere Fragen:
Was ist unter Gefahrenabwehr zu verstehen?
Was sind "Maßnahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung", die ein Radfahrverbot verursachen?

Das ganze ist natürlich etwas provokant formuliert, weil ich jetzt nicht geschaut habe, ob der weitere, nicht zitierte Text weitere Antworten auf die Fragen enthält. Von daher kann das mit mehr Wissen durchaus anders betrachtet werden.

Generell aber gilt nicht, dass nur weil Maßnahmen erlaubt sind, diese ohne Rechtfertigung auch angewendet werden dürfen. Sprich, wenn Maßnahmen zum Einsatz gebracht werden, dass muss trotzdem die Verhältnismäßigkeit berücksichtigt werden und das verlangt mMn eigentlich immer nach einer sinnvollen Begründung, aus der hervorgeht, warum die mit der Maßnahme verbundenen Einschränkungen unausweichlich sind.


----------



## soul_ride (18. November 2012)

@ dwe60

http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/zweckvereinbarungmountainbikeparkharz.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. November 2012)

dwe60 schrieb:


> ...
> "Wir fordern Gleichberechtigung mit den Wanderern"...
> ...die NPVW sitzt nun mal am längeren Hebel und hat dem Nationalparkgesetz alles Recht auf seiner Seite - ich glaube Forderungen nach Abschaffung von Vorrechten der Wanderer sind nicht gerade Zielführend...



?
Es geht doch nicht darum, Wanderern irgend etwas abzuschaffen.



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Das musste ich im Übrigen auch erst schwer begreifen - gell Haifisch?



Wie meinen? 



dwe60 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das durch diesen Passus im NP-Gesetz alle Maßnahmen abgedeckt und begründbar sind...



Noch mal zusätzlich zu den Ausführungen von h2okopf:

Wenn das für die NP-Verwaltung so einfach wäre, würde sie sofort fogende Dinge umsetzen:
- Stop der Baumaßnahmen am Wurmberg,
- Schließung aller touristischen Aktivitäten auf dem Brocken,
- Stilllegung der Brockenbahn,
-
-
...
Sie könnten alle diese Maßnahmen absolut stichhaltig begründen, da es beim Unterhalt des NP vor allem und erstrangig um den Naturschutz geht. Warum also tut die Verwaltung es nicht? Weil sie laut ihres Gesetzes andere Interessen zu respektieren hat, auch wenn sie dabei oft vernehmlich mit den Zähnen knirscht.
Andere Interessengruppen haben ein starke Lobby - Tourismus allgemein, die HSB, die Wanderer. Durch politiche und wirtschaftliche Drücke können die sich sehr gut gegen die Einschränkungen ihrer Tätigkeiten im Harz wehren.
Wir Mountainbiker können das bisher leider nicht. Und noch einmal: laut aller relevanten Gesetze etc pp sind wir keine Nutzergruppe zweiter Wahl im Wald!



dwe60 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diese Zweckvereinbarung Mountainbike-
> Park Harz - ist das eine feste Institution? - gibts da evtl. Ansprechpartner?





soul_ride schrieb:


> @ dwe60
> 
> http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/zweckvereinbarungmountainbikeparkharz.htm



...und wieder mal ein Geschichte "für Mountainbiker" bei der man keine Information bekommt, ob und wie überhaupt Mountainbiker involviert waren...


----------



## hasardeur (19. November 2012)

Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich mal eine naive Anfrage an die Nationalparkverwaltung geschrieben, weshalb die Trails gesperrt werden, wenn die Unfälle auf anderen Wegen stattfinden.

Zwei ganz interessante Punkte der Antwort waren, dass die Brockenstrasse eine Kreisstrasse ist und damit außerhalb der Zuständigkeit des Nationalpark Harz sei. Außerdem gab es wohl wiederholt Beschwerden von Wanderern bezüglich Mountainbikern auf eben den gesperrten Trails.
In der Antwort wurde auch aufgeführt, dass die Wege der VoBa-Arena nicht gesperrt seien und würden.

Was sagt mir das?
1) Stellt sich die Frage, wieviel "zahlreich" ist. Das riecht für mich stark nach Lobby und ist daher vielleicht am leichtesten anfechtbar. Wenn Beschwerden der Grund sind, müssen diese auch nachweisbar sein, sonst gibt es sie nicht. Ich vermute hier stark Beschwerden der selben Leute/Organisationen.
2) Zeigt das deutlich, dass Aufklärung und intelligente Regelung der bessere Ansatz wären (klare Verhaltensregeln für MTBer, evtl. zeitlich befristete Sperrungen, Höchstgeschwindigkeiten...nur ein paar Ideen).

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir auch versuchen, alle irgendwie genannten Vertretungen der MTBer mit ins Boot zu nehmen, vielleicht sogar mit in die IG Harz aufzunehmen. Wenn sie wirklich im Interesse der MTBer handeln, müssen sie das tun, sonst ist es der Beweis einer Pseudo-Vertretung mit gegensätzlichen Interessen und ihr "Vertretungsanspruch" ist perdue. Machen sie mit, müssen sie wohl oder übel einige Entscheidungen/Zusagen überprüfen und die Richtung etwas ändern.

Ich habe von der NP-Verwaltung auch ein knapp 10MB großes PDF zur finalen Wegeplanung (von 2011) bekommen. Wen das interessiert, kurze Mail oder PN mit Mailadresse an mich.


----------



## netsrac (19. November 2012)

Moin,

ich hab noch eine Anfrage bei der NPVW laufen. Bin mal gespannt, was daraus kommt.
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass alle Konflikte der letzten Zeit ausgerechnet dort passiert sein sollen. Solange die VW nichts konkretes vorlegen kann, können Sie auch nichts konkret sperren. Meine Meinung.
Und dieser beknackte Hinweis immer auf die VoBa-Arena. Das soll denen wohl das Recht geben, sagen zu können: Ihr habt doch Eure Wege.
Ich finde es immer noch eine Unding, dass seitens der VW keine Überprüfungen stattfinden.

Kurze Geschichte: Ich bin irgendwann (nicht diese Jahr) mit Kumpels "rechtsrum" um die Eckertalsperre und wir wurden dann an der Eckerquerung von einem Ranger "ermahnt", dass das weitere Radfahren hier verboten sei und er von uns bei Nichtbeachtung 50Euro pro Nase haben wolle. Diese Jahr habe ich mir eine neue Karte gekauft (Schmidt Buch Verlag). In dieser ist eben dieser Weg von der Querung bis hoch zum Skidenkmal als Mountainbike-Empfehlung drin. Inwieweit der Harzklub da involviert ist, weiß man leider nicht.
Auf der Seite des Harzklub findet sich auch der Hinweis, dass die Karten des o.g. Verlages mit deren Hilfe erstellt werden. 

Ich zitiere hier auch mal den Herrn Dr. Michael Ermrich (Hauptvorsitzender im Harzklub e.V.) "... Die Wanderwege sind für Jung und Alt gleichermaßen geeignet, da sie weder eine spezielle Ausrüstung verlangen, noch mit sportlichen Höchstleistungen oder besonderen Risiken verbunden sind..." Auszug aus dem Vorwort aus dem Heft "Wanderungen für jedermann 2012 mit dem Harzklub e.V.

Das Heft liegt übrigens überall im Harz aus. Da es also keine besonderne Risiken gibt, ist doch alles tutti.


----------



## netsrac (19. November 2012)

Ach nochwas. In diesem Büchlein finden sich auch Wanderregeln. Kein Wort darüber, wie man sich anderen gegenüber verhalten soll. Weder anderen Wanderer noch MTBikern oder sonstigen Nutzergruppen. In den DIMB Trailrules steht sowas.


----------



## hasardeur (19. November 2012)

Wir sollten versuchen, zu wilde Spekulationen und Interpretationen zu vermeiden. Stellt Euch einfach vor, dass das Bild des Mountainbikens bei verschiedenen Menschen auch verschieden aussieht. Vielen Menschen genügen die Forstautobahnen oder sind sogar schon zu viel. Die Eroberung des Brockens ist und bleibt die Haupttrophäe der meisten Mountainbiker, nur nicht der ambitionierten. Und als solche sind wir eine Minderheit. Wir werden plausibel deutlich machen müssen, dass ambitionierte und passionierte Biker andere Wege "benötigen", aber auch verantwortungsvoll und rücksichtsvoll unterwegs sind. Und das Wichtigste überhaupt: Wir müssen es dann auch tun und die schwarzen Schafe einbremsen, selbst wenn es der beste Kumpel ist.

Die Wegsperrungen und auch die Routen der VoBa-Arena sind sicher nicht aus dem Grund entstanden, das Biken im Harz abzuschaffen. Die NP-Verwaltung sieht sich sogar als DIE großzügigste ihrer Art in ganz D, was das Mountainbiken betrifft. Nur haben sie sicher andere Bewertungsgrundlagen, als wir. Ich glaube nicht, dass es um Verbannung der Biker aus dem Harz geht. Es gibt einfach nur zu viele Missverständnisse.


----------



## sashinsky (19. November 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Hessischen Mountainbiker wissen mittlerweile ganz genau, warum es eine starke Lobby für Mountainbiker braucht und was man alles gemeinsam erreichen kann
> 
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen
> 
> ...



Ja , da hast du schon nicht Unrecht. Obwohl ich trotzdem glaube , dass in Hessen nicht alle gleich ihre Bikes verkauft hätten und das hier gerade sehr viel Wind um eine Sache gemacht wird die eigentlich nur in Köpfen existiert.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Es kommt eben drauf an, ob man sich für Andere oder eine Sache engagiert oder einfach nur sein Ding machen will. Leider gibt es heutzutage immer weniger Leute, die Ideale haben, dafür um so mehr, die sich hinstellen und sagen: Macht mal Euer Ding, ich mache meins.



Also mein Ideal heisst MTB/Freeride. Wie heisst deins? Rumlammentieren?
Wenn du mich kennen würdest , wüsstest du , dass Biken eine der wichtigsten Sachen in meinem Leben ist. Und vor allem , dass ich nicht einfach stumpf mein Ding mache. Sondern das genaue Gegenteil der Fall ist und ich mich sehr wohl für den Sport engagiere. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und irgendwann stehen da Ranger und kassieren 100  Strafe - das wäre dann Mist.
> Ist die letzten Jahre gut gegangen mit dem Ignorieren, aber das wird nicht immer so bleiben.


Hahahahahaha
Und auch da wird es wieder an der Durchsetzung scheitern. Denn dieser Ranger muss einem , um die Strafe zu kassieren , ja erstmal seine Personalien entlocken 
Und letztendlich machen kann der garnichts!!!
Und deshalb wird es so bleiben , zumindest für Leute wie mich , die weiterhin den Lifestyle MTb leben und sich eben nicht von bekloppten Verboten von noch bekloppteren Leuten ihren Spaß kaputt machen lassen. Und zum Schluss zu Hobbypolitikern werden die Nebenbei noch nen bisschen radeln.


----------



## argh (19. November 2012)

Ich bin werde mich gerne für dne Harz als Mountainbikerevier einsetzen. Solltet ihr einen konstruktiven Ansatz gefunden haben, dann könnt ihr mich gerne per PN oder Email kontaktieren.


----------



## Harzberti (19. November 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> ...
> Hahahahahaha
> Und auch da wird es wieder an der Durchsetzung scheitern. Denn dieser Ranger muss einem , um die Strafe zu kassieren , ja erstmal seine Personalien entlocken
> Und letztendlich machen kann der garnichts!!!
> Und deshalb wird es so bleiben , zumindest für Leute wie mich , die weiterhin den Lifestyle MTb leben und sich eben nicht von bekloppten Verboten von noch bekloppteren Leuten ihren Spaß kaputt machen lassen. Und zum Schluss zu Hobbypolitikern werden die Nebenbei noch nen bisschen radeln.


 
Genau solche ignoranten Vollpfosten spielen den Befürwortern ja in die Karten!

Ich hab' jedenfalls null Problem damit mich mit anderen Waldbesuchern zu arangieren. Und da das Fussvolk schon länger als wir hier unterwegs ist, räume ich denen auch gern das recht des "älteren" ein. 

Ich möchte aber auf meinen Touren nicht um die reizvollsten Strecken betrogen werden, oder mich als Terorist beschimpfen lassen wenn ich hier oben eine Runde drehe.

Deshalb bin ich gegen Streckensperrungen jeglicher art.

Harzberti


----------



## Hasifisch (19. November 2012)

Bitte bitte sachlich bleiben...und bitte beleidigende Anreden meiden und auch gern wieder löschen...
Ich kenne den Don nun persönlich und kann sagen, das er ein netter Typ (solang es nicht bergauf geht...) ist und hier in der Gegend auch einer der bekannten "locals". Ich kann seine Argumente verstehen, teile aber sein Fazit nicht. Denn:
Wenn per Verwaltungsakt diese Sperrungen eingerichtet werden, ihnen nicht widersprochen wird und sie damit dauerhaft bleiben, sind sie quasi Gesetz. Wer dort fährt, handelt gegen das Gesetz und muss/kann bestraft werfen. Dazu könnte m.E. ein Ranger dann auch die Polizei anrufen. Juristen bitte aufschreien, wenn ich Mist labere...
Kommt es zu einem Unfall, bei dem ein Wanderer ernsthaft verletzt wird, kann es ganz ganz übel werden - auch wenn der Wanderer nackt vor das Bike springt...Versicherungen könnten z.B. jede Unterstützung verwehren bzw. das Geld vom Biker wieder einklagen, da er ja möglicherweise fahrlässig dort unterwegs war, trotz klarem Verbot.
Diese Sperrungen sind ein erster Schritt, wie an den geplanten Sperrungen im Westharz zu sehen ist. Wanderer sehen das und beschweren sich noch intensiver, da sie sehen, das die NP-Verwaltung gern sperrt. Wo bitte soll das hinführen? Zur kompletten Kriminalisierung und Aussperrung der Biker.
Ich will das nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (19. November 2012)

Ja, nette Typen sind wir doch alle... nur manchmal wäre halt weniger mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashinsky (19. November 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Genau solche ignoranten Vollpfosten spielen den Befürwortern ja in die Karten!
> 
> Ich hab' jedenfalls null Problem damit mich mit anderen Waldbesuchern zu arangieren. Und da das Fussvolk schon länger als wir hier unterwegs ist, räume ich denen auch gern das recht des "älteren" ein.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja mal persönlich im Wald. Dann kannst du mir das mit dem Vollpfosten nochmal genau erklären 
Wenn du mal lesen würdest wüsstest du , das ich da auch kein Problem mit habe und ebenfalls der Auffassung bin , das gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme der Schlüssel zum Miteinander ist.
Ich seh das nur mit den Verboten anders.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bitte bitte sachlich bleiben...und bitte beleidigende Anreden meiden und auch gern wieder löschen...
> Ich kenne den Don nun persönlich und kann sagen, das er ein netter Typ (solang es nicht bergauf geht...) ist und hier in der Gegend auch einer der bekannten "locals". Ich kann seine Argumente verstehen, teile aber sein Fazit nicht. Denn:
> Wenn per Verwaltungsakt diese Sperrungen eingerichtet werden, ihnen nicht widersprochen wird und sie damit dauerhaft bleiben, sind sie quasi Gesetz. Wer dort fährt, handelt gegen das Gesetz und muss/kann bestraft werfen. Dazu könnte m.E. ein Ranger dann auch die Polizei anrufen. Juristen bitte aufschreien, wenn ich Mist labere...
> Kommt es zu einem Unfall, bei dem ein Wanderer ernsthaft verletzt wird, kann es ganz ganz übel werden - auch wenn der Wanderer nackt vor das Bike springt...Versicherungen könnten z.B. jede Unterstützung verwehren bzw. das Geld vom Biker wieder einklagen, da er ja möglicherweise fahrlässig dort unterwegs war, trotz klarem Verbot.
> ...



Das hast du aber schön gesagt. Solange es nicht Bergauf geht 
Ihr werdet wohl immernoch drüber lachen wie ich da rumschamputert habe. Und nach der 1. Abfahrt bin ich ja auch artig mit gestrampelt.

Zum Thema.
Unfall mit Wanderer - Wird mir nicht passieren , denn sobald ich Wanderer sehe fahre ich entweder so das ich sofort anhalten kann oder bleibe direkt stehen bis sie weg sind und ich wieder Gas geben kann.
Ranger holt Polizei - Naja, die Polizei wird vielleicht noch den Ranger antreffen...
Komplette Kriminalisierung - Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. So wenig hat unsere Polizei dan auch wieder nich zu tun.
So sieht meine Meinung/Fazit dazu aus. Stimmt genau!
Allerdings möchte ich das hier niemanden aufdrücken. Ich beteilige mich nur an der Disskussion. Denn dafür ist das hier mMn da.
Nur falls noch jemand der Meinung ist mich hier belappen zu müssen nur weil meine Meinung zum Thema vielleicht nicht die vorzeige Einstellung ist.


----------



## Harzberti (19. November 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Ich begreife das auch nicht. Aber ich seh die ganze Geschichte hier eh etwas anders.
> Ich seh nicht ein warum Wanderer generell Vorrang haben sollen. *Und ehrlich gesagt sch..... ich auf diesen ganzen Verbots- und Regelmist. Ich fahre weiterhin wo ich will und wie ich will. *Da können die sich auf'n Kopf stellen. Das man nunmal auf einander Rücksicht nimmt , steht außer Frage. Bremse ja schließlich mit dem Auto auch wenn mal einer auf die Straße läuft oder so. Aber das war's dann auch.
> ...


 
 Und jetzt doch so Rücksichtsvoll? 

Kannst ja 'n netter Keil sein - kommst aber ignorant rüber.

Bert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> Komplette Kriminalisierung - Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. So wenig hat unsere Polizei dan auch wieder nich zu tun.



Die kriminalisierung hat in dem Fall noch nichtmal was mit Polizei, Richter oder Staatsanwalt zu tun. Sondern nur dass durch die Schilder (rund und rot = Verbot) den gemeinen Wanderer suggeriert wird, dass Biker, und seien sie noch so rücksichtvoll, alle gesetzesscheues Gesindel sind und überall fahren wo es verboten ist. Sofern alle so handeln wie du es vorschlägst. 
Als einzelner kann man das machen, aber wenn es alle machen wird das ganze dann wieder Grenzwertig. Deshalb lieber versuchen die Schilder weg zu bekommen. Sich drüber weg setzen kann man immernoch wenn sie bleiben


----------



## sashinsky (19. November 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Und jetzt doch so Rücksichtsvoll?
> 
> Kannst ja 'n netter Keil sein - kommst aber ignorant rüber.
> 
> Bert


Und du kommst ganz schön dumm rüber! Im zweiten Satz nach dem was du dick unterlegt hast hab ich doch geschrieben , dass gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme völlig außer Frage steht. Ist doch selbstverständlich. Ich hab absolut nix gegen Wanderer und mache grundsätzlich nen ruhigen wenn ich welche treffe. Die sind in meinen Augen auch nicht im entferntesten das Problem.
Wenn du mit Ignorant allerdings meinst , dass ich mich über an den Haaren herbei gezogene Verbote hinweg setze , dann haste vollkommen recht. Obwohl es mir eigentlich auch ziemlich Brust ist was du von mir denkst. 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die kriminalisierung hat in dem Fall noch nichtmal was mit Polizei, Richter oder Staatsanwalt zu tun. Sondern nur dass durch die Schilder (rund und rot = Verbot) den gemeinen Wanderer suggeriert wird, dass Biker, und seien sie noch so rücksichtvoll, alle gesetzesscheues Gesindel sind und überall fahren wo es verboten ist. Sofern alle so handeln wie du es vorschlägst.
> Als einzelner kann man das machen, aber wenn es alle machen wird das ganze dann wieder Grenzwertig. Deshalb lieber versuchen die Schilder weg zu bekommen. Sich drüber weg setzen kann man immernoch wenn sie bleiben


Wenn das alle machen würden , dann würde wieder Normalität einkehren. Weil es normal ist , dass man auf solchen Wegen nunmal auch hin und wieder Menschen auf so komischen , furchteinflößenden , absolut umweltschädlichen und zerstörerischen Geräten antrifft.
Und zu versuchen die Schilder wieder weg zu bekommen finde ich ja auch richtig. Aber ich glaube nicht das diese verbohrten Typen sich auf sowas einlassen. Da deren Begründungen ja schon zeigen das es eher darum geht das wir da nicht sein sollen. Oder konnte schonmal jemand eine Bergründung lesen welche nachvollziehbar war?


----------



## Udo1 (19. November 2012)

DonHarzcore schrieb:


> .....
> Aber ich glaube nicht das diese verbohrten Typen sich auf sowas einlassen. Da deren Begründungen ja schon zeigen das es eher darum geht das wir da nicht sein sollen. Oder konnte schonmal jemand eine Bergründung lesen welche nachvollziehbar war?


Ich denke, man sollte sich doch ein wenig mäßigen mit der Wortwahl, denn die Damen und Herren der NP-Verwaltung werden sicherlich auch die Diskussion hier sehr Aufmerksam verfolgen. Also immer höflich bleiben, sonst sind die Fronten schon am Anfang verhärtet, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein soll, will man doch mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. November 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte sich doch ein wenig mäßigen mit der Wortwahl, denn die Damen und Herren der NP-Verwaltung werden sicherlich auch die Diskussion hier sehr Aufmerksam verfolgen. Also immer höflich bleiben, sonst sind die Fronten schon am Anfang verhärtet, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein soll, will man doch mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommen.



Das hatte ich schon zweimal angesprochen, wird nur gerne wieder vergessen, in der Hitze der Argumentation.
Im Deister wars ähnlich, da wurden plötzlich in den Diskussionen mit den entsprechenden Stellen Dinge ausgepackt udn zum Teil aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen die nur im entsprechenden Thread standen...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Der Hinweis zur Wortwahl ist sinnvoll. Allerdings ist eine Front schon verhärtet, sonst stünden diese ulkigen Schilder nicht rum.
Die NP-Verwaltung leistet in diesem Fall schlechte Arbeit (Gegenargumente sind jederzeit willkommen) und macht sich das Leben leicht, warum sollte ich das noch bejubeln?
Es muss auch die Bemerkung erlaubt sein, daß eine unvernünftige Regelung für gewöhnlich Missachtung nach sich zieht und man Verbote auch durchsetzen muss.

Ich reiße mich auf meinen Harztouren am Riemen und werde dafür mit Verboten belohnt. Da verspüre ich wenig Lust, nun noch demütig zu sein. Der Zustand der tiefen Demut steckt in manchen MTBler eh schon zu tief drin. Andere reiten und schiessen im Wald und fällen Bäume und wir biegen nach uns die Grashalme wieder gerade. Und haben natürlich immer noch ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Es wäre sehr schön, wenn die Damen und Herren der NP-Verwaltung hier mitlesen würden. So würden einige Vorurteile über uns verschwinden.


Ich glaube, warum mit uns so umgesprungen wird, liegt darin begründet, daß uns im Falle unseres Vortbleibens keiner vermissen würde. Würde man Skifahrer oder Wanderer einfach (ohne Alternative) wegscheuchen? Nein, denn da würden nicht nur die Betroffen, sondern auch Wirte, Liftleute und Pensionsbetreiber zu schreien anfangen. Bei uns wär's vermutlich keiner.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube, warum mit uns so umgesprungen wird, liegt darin begründet, daß uns im Falle unseres Vortbleibens keiner vermissen würde. Würde man Skifahrer oder Wanderer einfach (ohne Alternative) wegscheuchen? Nein, denn da würden nicht nur die Betroffen, sondern auch Wirte, Liftleute und Pensionsbetreiber zu schreien anfangen. Bei uns wär's vermutlich keiner.



In diesem Fall irrst du!
Alle Gastronomen, die nicht mental noch im Mittelalter ihrer Branche stecken, wissen eben auch die MTBer als Kunden zu schätzen. Deshalb haben ja auch Tourismusverbände relativ sinnfrei (aus unserer Sicht) Geld in der Volksbank-Arena begraben...
Ich habe bereits ein sehr schönes Statement von L. Dickehut von der Betreiberfamilie er Plessenburg. Und die Interessenten am Biken im Harz kommen auch aus dem Bereich Bikehändler etc. hier in der Region, die alle auch Bikes vermieten.

Und hier mal ein Google-Schuss ins Blaue...

Die werden wir alle ins Boot holen, wenn die IG steht!


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. November 2012)

Habe ja mit der Frage etwas anstacheln wollen und habe mich somit gerne geirrt.

Mein Eindruck ist, das MTB im Harz generell (bei der Lage und dem Potential!!!) generell das 5.Rad am Wagen ist: Thale mit zwei Strecken mehr wäre der Hammer, nix tut sich, bei einer Strecke bleibt auch kaum einer über Nacht. Dem wirklich fahrenswerten Marathon in Biesenrode werden von der Forst die schönsten Single-Trails gestrichen! Wollen die alle kein Geld mit mir verdienen? Wären die MTB-Touristen hier 'ne wirtschaftliche Macht, würden auch Streckenbeschränkungen viel nüchterner angegangen. 
Wenn am Tisch des NP ein paar Bürgermeister sitzen und denen erzählen, daß Pensionen und Kneipen leer bleiben, kann man die nicht so einfach übergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (19. November 2012)

Haben denn die, die jetzt die Sperrungen ausgesprochen haben, das vermeintliche Verhalten der Biker einmal selbst überprüft? Ich sehe einen (!) Ranger immer nur am Ortsausgang Schierke im Häuschen sitzen. Wenn sich jetzt dauernd Biker bei der NP-Verwaltung beschweren würden, dass sie von militanten Wanderern angegriffen, vom Bike geschubst und vom Weg gedrängelt wurden, würden diese Behauptungen dann auch ohne Prüfung für bare Münze genommen und die Wanderer ausgesperrt werden? Ich wurde am Sonntag ca. dreihundert Meter weit von einem nicht angeleinten Köter bellend verfolgt. Der "Halter" trabte mit den Händen in den Hosentaschen hinterher und es täte ihm ja sooo Leid. Jetzt gehe ich petzen und alle anderen auch und zack hab ich den Wald für mich allein? Die da oben sind immer so schnell mit ihren einseitigen Lösungen. Ich fahre zweimal im Jahr über dreihundert Kilometer einfache Anfahrtstrecke nach Schierke um drei Tage im Harz zu biken. Es kommen so viele aus Berlin und von sonstwoher. Wir können jetzt alle daheim bleiben, weil so viele spannende Trails, die für mich der Grund sind zu harzen, gesperrt sind.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. November 2012)

Hab nen Newsletter der DIMB bekommen wo das Problem Harz angesprochen wird.
Find ich gut das dass schon zur Kenntniss genommen wird.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...
> Find ich gut das dass schon zur Kenntniss genommen wird.



Ich verrate sicher nicht zu viele Interna, wenn ich jetzt mal sage, dass es so ausgedrückt maßlos untertrieben ist.


----------



## fuschnick (20. November 2012)

Gibt es denn irgendeine Stellungnahme seitens NPV mit welchen Kriterien Streckenabschnitte zur Sperrrung ausgewählt werden?

Man sollte sich Gedanken machen wo wirklich Gefahrenquellen liegen.

Am Pionierweg können die Begegnungen zwischen Wanderern und Bikern an einem durchschnittlichen Wochenendtag an einer Hand abgezählt werden. Noch dazu kommt dass hier in einem relativ geringen Tempo gefahren wird. Hier wird es kaum zu wirklichen Gefahren kommen.

Dagegen kommt es bspw. auf den Wegen vom Brocken an manchen Tagen zu Begegnungen im Minutentakt. Die Radfahrer sind hier noch dazu mit sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten unterwegs und Wandergruppen lassen kaum Platz zum Durchkommen und bemerken die heran kommenden Biker zu spät.

*Hallo??? Wo ist denn bitte hier das größere Gefahrenpotential????*

Die momentanen und geplanten Wegesperrungen sind von daher in meinen Augen purer Aktionismus und verfehlen das beabsichtigte Ziel. Es wurden bereits andere Ansätze genannt, die weitaus wirksamer sind.

Noch dazu kommt dass Verbotenes auch einen Reiz versprüht und dadurch die Wegesperrung einiger Strecken eine sehr gute Werbung für einige ambitionierte MTB ist.

Letzter Punkt den ich hier gerne anbringen würde sind die hervorgerufenen Reaktionen auf Seiten der Biker und Wanderer, siehe bspw. DonHarzcores Beiträge. Durch die Verbote wird sich der Konflikt zwischen Biker und Wanderer in Zukunft zuspitzen.

Es wäre wirklich schön wenn Herr Knolle zu solchen Punkten Stellung nehmen würde. Alles Gründe für mich der IG Harz beizutreten


----------



## netsrac (20. November 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendeine Stellungnahme seitens NPV mit welchen Kriterien Streckenabschnitte zur Sperrrung ausgewählt werden?



Habe soeben ganz frisch Antwort von der NPVW bekommen.

  @Hasifisch
Soll ich das ganze hier öffentlich posten oder ersteinmal abwarten?
Wegen Mitleser 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. November 2012)

Hier posten!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Habe soeben ganz frisch Antwort von der NPVW bekommen.
> 
> @Hasifisch
> Soll ich das ganze hier öffentlich posten oder ersteinmal abwarten?
> ...



Hi carsten,

Bitte erstmal nicht offen posten, auch wenn wir alle ungeduldig sind.
Bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...Eine regelrechte "Stellungnahme" mit offiziellem Charakter würde ich aber auch gerne hier lesen.



Die kann es aber erst geben, wenn die IG Harz existiert und wir in ihrem namen eine Stellungsnahme angefordert haben.

Ist ja bald soweit...


----------



## netsrac (20. November 2012)

Ja wird jetzt aber auch mal Zeit.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. November 2012)

@netsrac:
Der Ralf überlegt übrigens auch am 02. mit zu kommen falls du es noch nicht wusstest.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @netsrac:
> Der Ralf überlegt übrigens auch am 02. mit zu kommen falls du es noch nicht wusstest.



Wenn sich irgendwer noch ziert: betäuben, ins Auto packen, Fingerabdruck unters Dokument und wieder zurück...


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2012)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit am 01. oder 02. Dezember vom Norden (Raum HH). Rückfahrt ist nicht nötig.


----------



## netsrac (20. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @netsrac:
> Der Ralf überlegt übrigens auch am 02. mit zu kommen falls du es noch nicht wusstest.



Alles klaro. Gesagt hatte er mir noch nicht. Den hau ich gleich mal an.

C.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Alles klaro. Gesagt hatte er mir noch nicht. Den hau ich gleich mal an.
> 
> C.


Die letzte Mail hieß: Wir sehen uns am Wochenende oder spätestens am zweiten


----------



## fuxy (20. November 2012)

@ Netsrac:  Könntest du wenigstens andeuten, was die Npvw in der Antwortmail geschrieben hat, mit deinen eigenen Worten.


----------



## michi220573 (20. November 2012)

Ich hab vom Marketing eine Antwort bekommen. Meine Kritik wÃ¤re nicht ausgewogen. Der Nationalpark wÃ¤re der wahrscheinlich liberalste in D, was das Biken betrifft. Man hÃ¤tte immer viel mehr erlaubt als alle anderen Ã¤hnlichen Institutionen. Ich soll nicht so stark kritisieren. Die Wegsperrungen wurden auf Basis von Wandererbeschwerden vorgenommen. Der Rest ist eine Kopie von der Verlautbarung auf der Website. Ich lese daraus, dass ...

... es ja nur gaaaaanz wenige Trails betrifft, in Niedersachsen aber noch welche dazu kommen sollen. 

... je stÃ¤rker die Forderungen aller Seiten, desto mehr Reglementierungen. 

... GegenprÃ¼fungen wohl nicht vorgenommen wurden. 

... keine Alternativen zu den Sperrungen in ErwÃ¤gung gezogen wurden. 

Dazu habe ich noch eine pdf-Datei bekommen namens Wegeplan 2011-2020. Ausschnitt:

_Sofern es aus GruÌnden der Gefahrenabwehr oder wegen MaÃnahmen der Nationalparkverwaltung noÌtig ist, koÌnnen Wege zum Rad fahren oder Mountainbiking gesperrt werden; dies wird zeitnah im Internet auf der Homepage des Nationalparks (www.nationalpark-harz.de) bekannt gegeben._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. November 2012)

Noch eine Anmerkung:
das Sperren der Wege ausschließlich zu Ungunsten der Mountainbiker wird als "Kompromiss" bezeichnet...
Langsam sehe ich es als eine Aufgabe der IG Harz, gewissen Leuten gewisse Wortbedeutungen zu erklären. Wie bitte kann die Sperrung des gesamten Hohnekamms ein Kompromiss sein!?!
Unten am Beerenstieg steht übrigens ein Schild. Auf der Hinfahrt (Weg über den Anfang des "Von-Eichendorff-Stieges"/ehemaliger Skihang) haben wir kein Schild gesehen...


----------



## kalihalde (20. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auf der Hinfahrt (Weg über den Anfang des "Von-Eichendorff-Stieges"/ehemaliger Skihang) haben wir kein Schild gesehen...


 
Nicht alles verraten, Hasi. Sonst haben wir keine Ausrede mehr beim Ranger, wie wir auf den Hohnekamm gekommen sind .


----------



## duke209 (20. November 2012)

Samstag früh auf Brocken vom Ilsetal und dann zur Eckertalsperre, ansich herrlich.

Aber ich musste an mind. 3 meiner Lieblingswege plötzlich dieses Verbotsschild für Biker feststellen. Unschön und irreführend, da zum Teil noch Beschilderung der Volksbank (kann das sein das diese Wege teils richtungsgebunden ausgeschildert wurden ? fahre da grds. nicht nach) oder bei Wegwechseln/Zufuhr von anderen Wegen keine Verbotsschilder zu sehen waren.

Es gab auch wieder einen unschönen Kommentar wo ich am liebsten geplatzt wäre, wenn´s nicht so schöner Tag gewesen wäre und auch einige nette Begegnungen mit gegenseitigem Entgegenkommen, wie es sich gehört.

Wenn Verbotsschilder, dann auch welche für Wanderer auf speziellen für Biker anspruchsvollen Wegen. Die Ausrede "3 Bikeparks" zählt nicht, da nicht jeder (ich auch) auf künstlichen Strecken mit Holzanlegern und Sprungschanzen ohne Flair fahren möchte, und das ganze ohne Uphill. 
DAS ist aber nicht die Lösung!!

Jemand aus WOB am 02.12. in Richtung Harz unterwegs?

Duke


----------



## dasphonk (21. November 2012)

Moin!

Ich fahre am 02.12. ab Braunschweig nach Darlingerode. Wenn noch jemand aus der Umgebung eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, einfach per PN melden.


----------



## fuschnick (21. November 2012)

dasphonk.. hast PN


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. November 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ich hab vom Marketing eine Antwort bekommen. Meine Kritik wÃ¤re nicht ausgewogen. Der Nationalpark wÃ¤re der wahrscheinlich liberalste in D, was das Biken betrifft. Man hÃ¤tte immer viel mehr erlaubt als alle anderen Ã¤hnlichen Institutionen. Ich soll nicht so stark kritisieren. Die Wegsperrungen wurden auf Basis von Wandererbeschwerden vorgenommen. Der Rest ist eine Kopie von der Verlautbarung auf der Website. Ich lese daraus, dass ...
> 
> ... es ja nur gaaaaanz wenige Trails betrifft, in Niedersachsen aber noch welche dazu kommen sollen.
> 
> ...



Alle Leute hier, die glauben, man mÃ¼sse nur hÃ¶flich und nett sein und dann wird die NPV schon eine Einsicht haben, sollten sich diesen Text noch mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen!


----------



## hasardeur (21. November 2012)

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden 

Ich hatte auch Kontakt mit Herrn K.. Da Herr K. für das NPVW-Marketing und Presse verantwortlich ist, kann man doch nicht wirklich erwarten, dass er den aktuellen Standpunkt der NPVW verlässt. Sein Job ist es, ihn zu vertreten.

Mails an die NPVW zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt können keine Lösung herbeiführen, sondern lediglich helfen, die aktuelle Situation besser zu verstehen (Hintergründe, Motive, Werdegang, Planungen etc.).

Zieht also bitte keine vorschnellen Schlüsse aus irgendwelchen Antworten. Es wird sicher andere Gelegenheiten geben, die jeweiligen Interessen auf den Tisch zu bringen und Lösungen zu diskutieren.


----------



## schotti65 (21. November 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> ... eine Antwort bekommen. ...



Das ist vom Tenor her ziemlich identisch mit der Antwort von Herrn K. von der NPVW an mich aus 2008 bzgl. der Sperrung des Eckerlochstieges. " ... liberal ... Wandererbeschwerden ...".  

Auf konkrete Nachfragen wurde zB bzgl. der Wandererbeschwerden auf "... internes Controllingmaterial ..." verwiesen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das es Sinn macht, wenn möglichst viele Leute möglichst höflich aber bestimmt nachfragen. Gar nicht gross argumentieren von wegen ungerecht usw., einfach nach _konkreten_ Gründen nachfragen, welche Wandererbeschwerden, wo wie oft usw.

(Die Frau mit der Dipl.arbeit hab ich übrigens versucht, zu kontaktieren, hat aber noch nicht geantwortet.)


----------



## netsrac (21. November 2012)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass eine offizielle Stellungnahme der NPV die Grundlage für weiteres Handeln sein sollte.

In den Antworten, welche ich bisher bekommen habe, sind Informationen, die solche Diskussionen hier anstacheln würde. Von daher ist es ganz hilfreich, diese erstmal nicht öffentlich zu machen. Im Prinzip finde ich es aber gut, dass die NPV alle meine Anfragen bisher zeitnah beantwortet hat.

Und ich habe es wie Schotti65 schrieb, höflich und ohne direkte Anmache getan. Wie man in den Wald hineinruft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birotarier (21. November 2012)

oops, verklickt


----------



## Birotarier (21. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Die kann es aber erst geben, wenn die IG Harz existiert und wir in ihrem namen eine Stellungsnahme angefordert haben.
> 
> Ist ja bald soweit...




Vielleicht gibt es hier ja nochmal eine offizielle Terminankündigung, bin nämlich (nur der Party wegen) gerade der DIMB beigetreten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. November 2012)

Auf www.ig-harz.de kannst du das alles nochmal nachlesen.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2012)

Aktuelles

Termin in der Plessenburg geht klar.
Dann war ich heute mal beim Bikehändler um die Ecke - Bad Bikes Wernigerode ist nun auch keine kleine Klitsche...die vermieten auch recht viel Bikes an Tagestouristen und sie haben natürlich auch Kontakte zu anderen Vermietern, z.B. einem in Schierke, der auch gezielt mit Blick auf die schönen und damit jetzt teilweise gesperrten Trails Marketing macht.
Reaktion: Schock und Unverständnis und die Zusage, sich zumindest mit Unterschrift und Firmenstempel als Gegner der Sperrungen zu beteiligen.
Wichtig: solche vorgefertigten Zettel zur Einsammlung von Unterschriften und Bekenntnissen gegen wir erst nach der Gründung der IG raus. Im Prinzip machen wir alles, was offiziell und wichtig ist, eben nach dem 2.12. Also heißt es nun erstmal vorfühlen, Kontakte schaffen und auffrischen, die Leute aufwecken und anstacheln damit sie ab Dezember auch aktiv dabei sind!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2012)

harudbod schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es hier ja nochmal eine offizielle Terminankündigung, bin nämlich (nur der Party wegen) gerade der DIMB beigetreten.



Schön, das du dabei bist. Party hin oder her...Luftschlangen gibts keine...


----------



## nordler (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

wir kommen aus dem hohen Norden in den Harz und haben auf den meisten
Wegen immer sehr freundliche Wanderer getroffen. Auf den Brocken sind 
wir nur einmal gefahren wegen der Menschenmassen ( nicht immer freundliche Sportsleute ).

Wir wünschen euch viel Erfolg und hoffen auf weiterhin offene Trails im
Harz.

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (25. November 2012)

@ hasifish,

das Gasthaus Plessenburg hat bis 17.00 Uhr geöffnet.
14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt ->  15.00 Uhr Ankunft, max. 2 Stunden Meeting
Hast du da noch was vereinbart nach hinten raus bzw. was plant ihr an Zeit dort ein??


----------



## Hasifisch (25. November 2012)

nordler schrieb:


> ...
> Wir wünschen euch viel Erfolg und hoffen auf weiterhin offene Trails im
> Harz.
> 
> Jörg







duke209 schrieb:


> @ hasifish,
> 
> das Gasthaus Plessenburg hat bis 17.00 Uhr geöffnet.
> 14.00 Uhr Treffpunkt ->  15.00 Uhr Ankunft, max. 2 Stunden Meeting
> Hast du da noch was vereinbart nach hinten raus bzw. was plant ihr an Zeit dort ein??



Hallo,

wir werden schon beim Hochwandern schön quatschen können. Oben ziehen wir dann die Gründung durch, das geht fix, stoßen mit Bierchen oder Bierersatzstoffen an und haben dann noch Zeit, anhand vorgefertigter Stichpunkte unsere Ziele und unser weiteres Vorgehen abzustimmen.
Auf Basis der Fakten, die wir bis jetzt zusammengetragen haben, der Gespräche am 2.12. und der Zuarbeit, die wir von der DIMB bekommen, wird in den Tagen nach der Gründung ein Schreiben an die NP-Verwaltung aufgesetzt. Das iit der Plan.
Im Moment passiert übrigens recht viel - die Rechtsexperten der DIMB sind am recherchieren und es werden Leute für die Sache sensibilisiert. Im Prinzip ist jeder aufgerufen, zu überlegen, wer noch ein Interesse daran haben kann, das der Harz das bleibt, was er jetzt ist: das mit Abstand beste Revier für Wanderer *und* Mountainbiker im Norden!


----------



## duke209 (25. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden schon beim Hochwandern schön quatschen können. Oben ziehen wir dann die Gründung durch, das geht fix, stoßen mit Bierchen oder Bierersatzstoffen an und haben dann noch Zeit, anhand vorgefertigter Stichpunkte unsere Ziele und unser weiteres Vorgehen abzustimmen.
> Auf Basis der Fakten, die wir bis jetzt zusammengetragen haben, der Gespräche am 2.12. und der Zuarbeit, die wir von der DIMB bekommen, wird in den Tagen nach der Gründung ein Schreiben an die NP-Verwaltung aufgesetzt. Das iit der Plan.
> Im Moment passiert übrigens recht viel - die Rechtsexperten der DIMB sind am recherchieren und es werden Leute für die Sache sensibilisiert. Im Prinzip ist jeder aufgerufen, zu überlegen, wer noch ein Interesse daran haben kann, das der Harz das bleibt, was er jetzt ist: das mit Abstand beste Revier für Wanderer *und* Mountainbiker im Norden!



 geht klar bin dabei !!


----------



## fm7775 (26. November 2012)

server down


----------



## spitfire4 (27. November 2012)

Neues von der NP Verwaltung:

Wie schon erwähnt, die NP Verwaltung verweist auf die Volksbank Arena Harz Strecken, die uns Mountainbikern _alles bieten_. 

Zum Pionierweg: 
Laut NP ist "Die Nutzung des Pionierweges auf der Westseite des Eckerstausees, sehr kritisch zu sehen, da der Pionierweg selbst schmal ist und von vielen Wanderern begangen wird." 

Weitere diskutierte Wegsperrungen:
"Die Verbindung von der Ecker zum Quitschenbergweg eignet sich zudem wegen des z. T. sehr nassen Untergrundes, der durch Mountainbikes zerstört und damit für Wanderer unpassierbar wird, nicht. Deshalb wird derzeit auch die Sperrung dieser beiden Wegeabschnitte für Mountainbiker intern diskutiert. Auch die Strecke über die Abbesteine, die z. T. einen Hohlwegcharakter hat, eignet sich nicht für Angebote für Mountainbiker, da Wanderer hier kaum Ausweichmöglichkeiten haben."

Die NP Verwaltung bittet "im Interesse aller Beteiligten" auf diese Wege zu verzichten.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Neues von der NP Verwaltung:
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, die NP Verwaltung verweist auf die Volksbank Arena Harz Strecken, die uns Mountainbikern _alles bieten_.



Das solche Aussagen kommen hatte ich befürchtet...


----------



## hasardeur (27. November 2012)

Was erwartest Du?. Das Bild der MTBer ist jahrelang einseitig geprägt worden, ohne die eigentliche Zielgruppe zu involvieren.....Angebote entstanden daher frei nach dem Motto: "Ich weiß schon, was gut für Dich ist". Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die NPV oder die VoBa-Arena-Leute nicht einmal wissen, wie daneben sie liegen.


----------



## netsrac (27. November 2012)

sandkamper schrieb:


> Neues von der NP Verwaltung:
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, die NP Verwaltung verweist auf die Volksbank Arena Harz Strecken, die uns Mountainbikern _alles bieten_.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja mal wieder Mumpitz. 
Die Begegnungen, welche ich auf dem Pionierweg mit Wanderern hatte, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen und brauch noch nicht mal alle Finger. Vielleicht hatte ich auch Glück. Jedenfalls noch nie Probleme.
Zum Abbestein: dann sollen sie uns den offenen doch lassen und den anderen wieder für Wanderer öffnen. Und wenn ich schon lese - eignet sich nicht für Angebote für Mountainbiker - ich will kein extra Angebot, ich will da weiterhin fahren dürfen. Auch bergauf.
Warum verlangen die eigentlich immer Rücksichtnahme und Einsicht von uns und nicht von den Rotsocken?

Und wir zerstören Wege, die dann für die Wanderer unbenutzbar sind ... ha ha ha!

Während wir noch auf eben diesen Wegen bleiben sind es doch die Wanderer, die sich ihre Meindl, Lowa ... nicht dreckigmachen wollen und dann eben neue "Chickenways" produzieren.


----------



## logan777 (27. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Während wir noch auf eben diesen Wegen bleiben sind es doch die Wanderer, die sich ihre Meindl, Lowa ... nicht dreckigmachen wollen und dann eben neue "Chickenways" produzieren.



 So siehts aus.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (27. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder Mumpitz.
> 
> Warum verlangen die eigentlich immer Rücksichtnahme und Einsicht von uns und nicht von den Rotsocken?
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal sachlich bleiben. Es gibt keine/kaum Probleme mit Wanderern, sondern mit der NPV. Hier ein Bild vom Wanderer als grimmigen, stockschwingenden und rotbestrumpften alten Sack zu malen, unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich von dem Bild, welches die NPV vom MTBler verbreitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (27. November 2012)

@Ritter Runkel

Ich bleibe sachlich.
Tatsache ist, dass von den Bikern Rücksichtnahme verlangt wird.
Tatsache ist, dass wir ausgesperrt werden.
Tatsache ist, dass man uns die Schuld für die kaputten Wege gibt und
Tatsache ist, dass eben ein Wanderer nicht durch eine Pfütze läuft.

Ich habe nicht gegen Wanderer und will hier auch keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten.
Ich sehe sie genauso als Nutzer des NP's an, wie ich auch mich sehe.
Mit den gleichen Rechten und auch den gleichen Pflichten.
Nur passt dieses Bild eben nicht in der Realität und durch die Sperrung wird das Bild des Radfahrers, der an allem schuld ist verstärkt, auch wenn das von Seiten des NP nicht so gesehen wird.
Und das mein Post hier so stinkig rüberkam liegt einfach an der Tatsache, dass die bisherigen nicht offiziellen Stellungnahmen des ach so liberalen NP's mich so langsam ank...

Ich habe auch einige Anfragen gestellt und was ich dort als Antworten bekam war immer freundlich, widersprach aber letztendlich in wichtigen Punkten der offiziellen Meldung auf der HP des NP.

Nochmal zum Schluss: Ich sehe den Wanderer nicht als Feind. Ich will nur  Gleichberechtigung.


----------



## Graubiker (27. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Leider habe ich am 2.12. keine Zeit, obwohl Ihr Euch fast vor meiner Haustür versammelt. Ich will aber auf jeden Fall mitmachen, denn nach 17 Jahren beschwerdefreiem Bergradeln im Harz gehen mir die momentanen Tendenzen von Seiten der Nationalparkverwaltung doch etwas nahe, konkret treffen die Sperrungen genau die Wege, die entsprechend Spaß machen.
Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir mal eine persönliche Nachricht schickt, wie man mit Euch Kontakt aufnehmen kann... wahrscheinlich ist man sich ja schon mal irgendwie begegnet. Vielleicht dreht man ja auch mal zusammen eine Runde.
Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall schon mal ein fruchtbares Meeting und hoffe auf gute Zusammenarbeit aller Beteiligten.
Aus eigener Erfahrung: ich habe seit 17 Jahren Radeln auf den anspruchsvolleren, technischen Strecken, die jetzt von den Sperrungen betroffen sind noch keine unangenehmen Begegnungen gehabt. Wir haben es in der Hand, wie andere Natursportler auf uns reagieren, wenn wir bei Kontakt ausgeprägt defensiv sind, nehmen wir vielen Menschen den Wind aus den Segeln. Ein kurzer Plausch sorgt evtl. für gegenseitiges Verständnis. 
Die Konsequenzen, die gerade gezogen werden, haben wir mit Sicherheit nur kleinen Minderheiten auf beiden Seiten zu "verdanken".
Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht und freue mich auf persönlichen Kontakt.
Bis demnächst

, der 2. Carsten 











http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=10095002


----------



## Hasifisch (27. November 2012)

Hallo Carsten,

es ist super, wenn immer mehr Leute mitmachen - allein, damit die NP-Verwaltung sieht, das es eine breite Masse betrifft und nicht ein paar wildgewordene jugendliche Harzraser...
Wichtigster Punkt für dich und alle anderen Interessenten ist erstmal die Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB - die ist quasi unser Mutterkonzern und unser Rückhalt. Immerhin war sie maßgeblich daran beteiligt, den Entwurf zum neuen Waldgesetz in Hessen zu kippen, der ebenfalls Biker komplett von den schönen wegen aussperren sollte.
Das kostet um die 20 EUR im Jahr und ich denke man sieht, das es gut angelegtes Geld ist. Wer dann seine Mitgliedsnummer hat, kann ganz offiziell an der IG Harz teilnehmen und Mitglied sein.
Die Leute, die nicht in die DIMB eintreten möchten, dürfen aber jederzeit als Gast an allen Aktionen/Versammlungen/Touren teilnehmen, das ist gar kein Problem.
Wer uns kontaktieren möchte, am besten über vorerst über [email protected]
Viele Grüße!


----------



## cappulino (27. November 2012)

Fragen der IG Thüringen an die Sprecher (1 + max. 2 Stellvertreter sinnvoll) für konzentrierte Organisation und Kommunikation:
1) Gibt es zwischenzeitlich Kontakt zum ADFC?
2) Gibt es Kontakt zum Harzklub - wie sieht diese Interessengemeinschaft diese Sache?

Zentrales Thema am Sonntag war für unser IG´ler Treffen das Stichwort "Gefahrenabwehr" denn, dieses war das Argument für aktuelle Entscheidungen. Hierin scheint es nur eine Variante zu geben "Radfahren verboten" ebenso für alle anderen "Probleme" - Alternativen sollten seitens DIMB / IG´s mittelfristig erarbeitet werden, ggf. aus anderen Projekten abgeleitet.


----------



## Braunbaer (27. November 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Wegsperrungen ist offenbar der Pionierweg nicht mehr dabei. Ich könnte schwören, der stand da letztens noch drin. Beim Pionierweg könnte ich es auch nicht verstehen, der Weg ist wirklich wenig frequentiert.

Ich hoffe, dass die Nationalparkverwaltung bei den Wegsperrungen Augenmaß behält. Wenn ein paar "Hardcore"wege wie das Eckerloch gesperrt werden, die für Normalobiker eh unfahrbar sind, find ich das garnicht so schlecht, so verfährt sich dort wenigstens keiner rein. Hauptsache, der Großteil der Trails bleibt befahrbar, sonst mache ich ehrlich gesagt woanders Urlaub...


----------



## Hasifisch (27. November 2012)

Ich möchte mich jetzt, kurz vor der Gründung der IG, nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich habe heute mit zwei der Gründungsmitglieder - zwei Anwälten - zusammen gesessen und wir haben eigentlich den Kontext gefunden, das wir uns zunächst auf eine Sache konzentrieren und dazu eine Stellungnahme des NP brauchen. Diese ist dann die Basis für unser weiteres Vorgehen. Das kläre ich jetzt noch mit der DIMB ab.
Da man beim Googlen nach "Wegsperrungen Nationalpark Harz" schnell und zwangsläufig hier landet und vermutlich die Gegenseite auch über Internet verfügt, also nicht zu viel Einzelheiten. Muss ja auch etwas spannend sein...

Sehr erfreulich: heute hat sich schon der http://www.bikestore-harz.de/ gemeldet und möchte die ig-harz.de auf der eigenen Seite verlinken.
Die Sache wächst...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da man beim Googlen nach "Wegsperrungen Nationalpark Harz" schnell und zwangsläufig hier landet und vermutlich die Gegenseite auch über Internet verfügt, also nicht zu viel Einzelheiten. Muss ja auch etwas spannend sein...



Nicht dass es nachher zum "told you so" Effekt kommt...


----------



## cappulino (28. November 2012)

Na das freut auch die DIMB Aktiven wenn der *juristische* Anteil unter den Mitstreitern wächst!


----------



## Trailfahrer (28. November 2012)

Bei den aktuellen Wegesperrungen ist mir eine sehr allgemeine Formulierung aufgefallen. Welche "Pfade am Hohnekopf" sind dort eigentlich gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (28. November 2012)

@Trailfahrer

Eine Übersicht findest Du in meinen Fotos


----------



## Trailfahrer (28. November 2012)

Danke, das ist gut ersichtlich. Also dann sind das am Hohnekopf fast alle für uns interessanten technischen Pfade vom Kamm abwärts nach Norden runter bis zur Eschwegestraße (?) eben die Querverbindungen. Kann man demnach nur noch die Forststraßen drumherum fahren. 

Wer dort runter fährt und wandert kann sich ohnehin nur rücksichtsvoll aneinander vorbei bewegen. Ich hatte dort nur nette Leute getroffen. Also die Argumentation der Gefahrenabwehr für Wanderer ist ausgerechnet dort wirklich fehl am Platz. Die Forststraße hingegen werden viel intensiver von Radfahrern genutzt, da passiert ehr ein Unfall.


----------



## netsrac (28. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... Wer dann seine Mitgliedsnummer hat, kann ganz offiziell an der IG Harz teilnehmen und Mitglied sein..



Frage:
Bin Mitglied im DIMB, komme aber aus NDS. Muss ich noch irgendetwas machen um eine Zugehörigkeit zur IG Harz zu kriegen, sofern SA das zuständige Bundesland wird?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

Normalerweise wirst dem dir nächstgelgenen Landesverband/IG zugwiesen. Da es bei uns bisher keine gibt dürfte das nicht passiert sein, bei mir jedenfalls auch nicht. 
Wenn die IG Harz gegründet ist können wir da problemlos eintreten, haben dann aber nur da Stimmrecht und nicht in NDS. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.

PS: ich hoffe ich werde nicht krank...


----------



## netsrac (28. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Normalerweise wirst dem dir nächstgelgenen Landesverband/IG zugwiesen. Da es bei uns bisher keine gibt dürfte das nicht passiert sein, bei mir jedenfalls auch nicht.
> Wenn die IG Harz gegründet ist können wir da problemlos eintreten, haben dann aber nur da Stimmrecht und nicht in NDS. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden.
> 
> PS: ich hoffe ich werde nicht krank...



Ey,
nur mal nicht schwächeln. Der Freitag ist gebongt und der Sonntag sowieso.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

Ich hau mir seit gestern Abend schon Meditonsin rein, scheint langsam anzuschlagen. Bisher siehts gut aus. Ob ich Freitag Hilfe bei der Erleuchtung brauch sag ich dir heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Frage:
> Bin Mitglied im DIMB, komme aber aus NDS. Muss ich noch irgendetwas machen um eine Zugehörigkeit zur IG Harz zu kriegen, sofern SA das zuständige Bundesland wird?
> 
> Gruß Carsten





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Normalerweise wirst dem dir nächstgelgenen Landesverband/IG zugwiesen. ...



Es gibt keine IG-Mitgliedschaft, schon gar nicht zwangsweise. Du kannst allerdings nur in einer IG den Sprecher mitwählen (oder gewählt werden  )


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Es gibt keine IG-Mitgliedschaft, schon gar nicht zwangsweise. Du kannst allerdings nur in einer IG den Sprecher mitwählen (oder gewählt werden  )



Es gibt aber eine "IG-Zugehörigkeit" zwecks Stimmrecht. Und da wurde mir hier erklärt, dass man, sofern es eine in der Nähe gibt, bei Eintritt dieser zugeteilt wird. Es sei denn man sagt etwas gegenteiliges. Das ein Wechsel Problemlos ist habe ich ja nicht bestritten


----------



## netsrac (28. November 2012)

Danke für die Antwort.
Muss ich denn irgendwie bzw. irgendwo klarmachen (der DIMB erläutern), dass ich zur IG Harz gehören möchte?


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2012)

Pragmatischer Vorschlag:

Alle diejenigen, die Sonntag dabei sein können, tragen sich mit DIMB-Mitgliedsnummer in eine Liste ein und alle die es nicht einrichten können, senden eine Mail mit Mitgliedsnummer an Garrit. Der vervollständigt die Liste und "meldet" die "IG-Harz-Mitglieder" oder "Stimmberechtigten" an die DIMB.

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Kandidaten für den Vorsitz....ähm Sprecher-Posten? Bzw. für andere Positionen, sofern erforderlich, hilfreich, nötig, statthaft? Falls ja, wie sieht es mit Option einer Fernwahl aus, vielleicht über die Abstimmungsfunktion des Forums?


----------



## jaamaa (28. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Pragmatischer Vorschlag:
> 
> Alle diejenigen, die Sonntag dabei sein können, tragen sich mit DIMB-Mitgliedsnummer in eine Liste ein und alle die es nicht einrichten können, senden eine Mail mit Mitgliedsnummer an Garrit. Der vervollständigt die Liste und "meldet" die "IG-Harz-Mitglieder" oder "Stimmberechtigten" an die DIMB.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Kandidaten für den Vorsitz....ähm Sprecher-Posten? Bzw. für andere Positionen, sofern erforderlich, hilfreich, nötig, statthaft? Falls ja, wie sieht es mit Option einer Fernwahl aus, vielleicht über die Abstimmungsfunktion des Forums?



Vorsitzender sollte natürlich jemand werden der ständig vor Ort ist, also ein Local


----------



## mw.dd (28. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es gibt aber eine "IG-Zugehörigkeit" zwecks Stimmrecht. Und da wurde mir hier erklärt, dass man, sofern es eine in der Nähe gibt, bei Eintritt dieser zugeteilt wird. Es sei denn man sagt etwas gegenteiliges. Das ein Wechsel Problemlos ist habe ich ja nicht bestritten



Ich weiß nicht, wer Dir das erklärt hat, sollte es in meiner Funktion als IG-Referent der DIMB aber wissen; obwohl unsere Satzung da Interpretationsspielraum lässt.

"Zugeteilt" meint eigentlich nur, das Du zu den Sprecherwahlen eingeladen werden musst.

"In der Nähe" ist ebenfalls sehr undefiniert, zumal der genaue Bereich der IG Harz noch nicht festgelegt ist.



netsrac schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> Muss ich denn irgendwie bzw. irgendwo klarmachen (der DIMB erläutern), dass ich zur IG Harz gehören möchte?



Nein. Wie schon geschrieben, spielt es außer bei Wahlen auch keine Rolle.
Soll heißen: Wenn Du an der Sprecherwahl der IG Harz teilnimmst, kannst Du das bei keiner anderen IG mehr tun.



hasardeur schrieb:


> Pragmatischer Vorschlag:
> 
> Alle diejenigen, die Sonntag dabei sein können, tragen sich mit DIMB-Mitgliedsnummer in eine Liste ein und alle die es nicht einrichten können, senden eine Mail mit Mitgliedsnummer an Garrit. Der vervollständigt die Liste und "meldet" die "IG-Harz-Mitglieder" oder "Stimmberechtigten" an die DIMB.
> ...



Das ist - siehe oben - nicht notwendig. Allerdings möchte ich wie bei jeder Sprecherwahl ein Protokoll mit den Namen und Mitgliedsnummern der Teilnehmer. Nichtmitglieder sind übrigens nicht stimmberechtigt.



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt es eigentlich schon einen Kandidaten für den Vorsitz....ähm Sprecher-Posten? Bzw. für andere Positionen, sofern erforderlich, hilfreich, nötig, statthaft? ...



Kandidaten-Vorschlag für den Sprecher von außen: Hasifisch



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Falls ja, wie sieht es mit Option einer Fernwahl aus, vielleicht über die Abstimmungsfunktion des Forums?



Das ist derzeit nicht möglich. Die Wahl muß nach Satzung und IG-Ordnung erfolgen; eine Wahl per Mail o.ä. ist darin (noch) nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## fuschnick (28. November 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören, der stand da letztens noch drin.


 
nein.. der stand da noch nie. Die betroffenen Wege in NS werden erst noch aufgenommen.

Werden in der IG eigenltich auch Abzeichen an ehrenvolle Mitglieder verliehen


----------



## netsrac (28. November 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Kandidaten-Vorschlag für den Sprecher von außen: Hasifisch
> ...



Ich kenne ihn zwar (noch) nicht persönlich, schließe mich hier aber gerne an.
Der Mann ist Local, oft im "Revier" kennt eine Menge Biker und hat auch bisher sehr viel unternommen um das Ganze ins Rollen zu bringen.


----------



## dwe60 (28. November 2012)

Habe mit dem

http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de

auch jemanden der die IG Seite schon verlinkt hat  - ist auch selbst DIMB-Mitglied, kann aber am Sonntag leider nicht kommen




Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich jetzt, kurz vor der Gründung der IG, nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich habe heute mit zwei der Gründungsmitglieder - zwei Anwälten - zusammen gesessen und wir haben eigentlich den Kontext gefunden, das wir uns zunächst auf eine Sache konzentrieren und dazu eine Stellungnahme des NP brauchen. Diese ist dann die Basis für unser weiteres Vorgehen. Das kläre ich jetzt noch mit der DIMB ab.
> Da man beim Googlen nach "Wegsperrungen Nationalpark Harz" schnell und zwangsläufig hier landet und vermutlich die Gegenseite auch über Internet verfügt, also nicht zu viel Einzelheiten. Muss ja auch etwas spannend sein...
> 
> Sehr erfreulich: heute hat sich schon der http://www.bikestore-harz.de/ gemeldet und möchte die ig-harz.de auf der eigenen Seite verlinken.
> Die Sache wächst...



Habe hier in Clausthal-Zellerfeld mit dem 

http://www.mountainbike-hotel-harz.de

auch jemanden der die IG Seite schon verlinkt hat  - ist auch selbst DIMB-Mitglied, kann aber am Sonntag leider nicht kommen




Braunbaer schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Wegsperrungen ist offenbar der Pionierweg nicht mehr dabei. Ich könnte schwören, der stand da letztens noch drin. Beim Pionierweg könnte ich es auch nicht verstehen, der Weg ist wirklich wenig frequentiert.



Etwas offizielles von der NPV gab es bisher dazu nicht - nur eine Aussage von jemanden der die Info telefonisch bekommen hat


----------



## duke209 (28. November 2012)

So DIMB-Anmeldung raus. 
Bis Sonntag, wohl mit quattro & Schneeschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (28. November 2012)

wie weit komme ich mit Rad? liegt da schon Schnee


----------



## duke209 (28. November 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> @Trailfahrer
> 
> Eine Übersicht findest Du in meinen Fotos




Der kleine Abschnitt des "Harzer Grenzweg" (Mauspfeil bis zum nächsten Wegepunkt) aus Richtung Scharfenstein-Rangerstation runter auf den Rundweg war meines Erachtens am letzten WE auch mit einem Schild bestückt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

Noch nicht, aber was da zwischen morgen und Sonntag noch runter kommt muss man sehen.
Aber ab Darlingerode wirst du ja eh schieben wenn wir hoch laufen und alles bereden


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2012)

duke209 schrieb:


> Der kleine Abschnitt des "Harzer Grenzweg" (Mauspfeil bis zum nächsten Wegepunkt) aus Richtung Scharfenstein-Rangerstation runter auf den Rundweg war meines Erachtens am letzten WE auch mit einem Schild bestückt.



Wenn dem so ist - ein super Beispiel, wie willkürlich die Sperrungen sind! Der Weg ist doch nicht besonders schmal, oder?


----------



## soul_ride (28. November 2012)

Ich hatte am Dienstag ein Treffen mit Herrn Dr. Knolle in Bad Harzburg und habe bei Kaffee und Kuchen in bewusst ungezwungener Atmosphäre ca. 1,5h mit ihm unter vier Augen über das Thema diskutiert. Eigentlich kann ich erstmal ein positives Fazit ziehen und glaube das es extrem wichtig war aktiv den Kontakt zu suchen. Ich denke ich konnte ein paar wichtige Sachverhalte ansprechen und vielleicht auch aufklären, z.B. Entwicklung MTB-Sport in den letzten Jahren, Tourismus im Harz, nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäßes Angebot der VB Arena, Alternativen zu Sperrungen, Problematik Wanderer und deren Wahrnehmung, Beschwerden usw....

Ich hatte das Gefühl das die NP Verwaltung in Vertretung von Herrn Knolle wirklich dankbar war mal einen Ansprechpartner in dieser Sache zu haben. Das Problem war in der Vergangenheit nach seiner Aussage wohl "mangelnder Dialog" und das die "Mountainbiker" als Individualisten schwer greifbar waren. Die Bewegungen, Kommentare und Aufregung auch hier im Forum nimmt man auf jeden Fall wahr!

Letztendlich ist man an einer für alle Seiten einvernehmlichen Lösung interessiert, hat großes Interesse am Gespräch mit vielen Vertretern der Szene und freut sich auf den ersten runden Tisch o.ä. mit der IG Harz oder anderen in der Angelegenheit.

So long, ich bin am 02.12. auch dabei


----------



## bipus (28. November 2012)

Hallo IG Harz,

ich komme aus Halle und bin so oft es geht mit dem Bike im Harz unterwegs. Ich finde Eure Aktion gegen die Wegsperrungen mit der Gründung der IG Harz super. Werde der DIMB beitreten um Euch indirekt zu unterstützen. 

Gruß bipus

P.S. am Samstag stand ein Verbotsschild am Eingang zum Höllenstieg


----------



## dasphonk (29. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Dienstag ein Treffen mit Herrn Dr. Knolle in Bad Harzburg und habe bei Kaffee und Kuchen in bewusst ungezwungener Atmosphäre ca. 1,5h mit ihm unter vier Augen über das Thema diskutiert. Eigentlich kann ich erstmal ein positives Fazit ziehen und glaube das es extrem wichtig war aktiv den Kontakt zu suchen. Ich denke ich konnte ein paar wichtige Sachverhalte ansprechen und vielleicht auch aufklären, z.B. Entwicklung MTB-Sport in den letzten Jahren, Tourismus im Harz, nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäßes Angebot der VB Arena, Alternativen zu Sperrungen, Problematik Wanderer und deren Wahrnehmung, Beschwerden usw....
> 
> Ich hatte das Gefühl das die NP Verwaltung in Vertretung von Herrn Knolle wirklich dankbar war mal einen Ansprechpartner in dieser Sache zu haben. Das Problem war in der Vergangenheit nach seiner Aussage wohl "mangelnder Dialog" und das die "Mountainbiker" als Individualisten schwer greifbar waren. Die Bewegungen, Kommentare und Aufregung auch hier im Forum nimmt man auf jeden Fall wahr!
> 
> ...



Das ist gut! Eine der wichtigsten Punkte ist, dass wir das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit präsent machen und halten. Wenn dabei tatsächlich ein runder Tisch mit der NPV entsteht halte ich das für einen guten Schritt. Die jetzige NPV will sicher nicht gerne als die "Verbotsschildaufsteller" in die Geschichte eingehen.
Mal eine Frage dazu: Wie kommt man denn dazu, mit H. Knolle lecker Kaffee und Kuchen zu essen  ?


----------



## netsrac (29. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Dienstag ein Treffen mit Herrn Dr. Knolle in Bad Harzburg und habe bei Kaffee und Kuchen in bewusst ungezwungener Atmosphäre ca. 1,5h mit ihm unter vier Augen über das Thema diskutiert. Eigentlich kann ich erstmal ein positives Fazit ziehen und glaube das es extrem wichtig war aktiv den Kontakt zu suchen. Ich denke ich konnte ein paar wichtige Sachverhalte ansprechen und vielleicht auch aufklären, z.B. Entwicklung MTB-Sport in den letzten Jahren, Tourismus im Harz, nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäßes Angebot der VB Arena, Alternativen zu Sperrungen, Problematik Wanderer und deren Wahrnehmung, Beschwerden usw....
> 
> Ich hatte das Gefühl das die NP Verwaltung in Vertretung von Herrn Knolle wirklich dankbar war mal einen Ansprechpartner in dieser Sache zu haben. Das Problem war in der Vergangenheit nach seiner Aussage wohl "mangelnder Dialog" und das die "Mountainbiker" als Individualisten schwer greifbar waren. Die Bewegungen, Kommentare und Aufregung auch hier im Forum nimmt man auf jeden Fall wahr!
> 
> ...



Moin Jan,

super, dass du die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe gefasst hast. Das klingt schon mal sehr gut. Machen wir das Beste draus.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

duke209 schrieb:


> Der kleine Abschnitt des "Harzer Grenzweg" (Mauspfeil bis zum nächsten Wegepunkt) aus Richtung Scharfenstein-Rangerstation runter auf den Rundweg war meines Erachtens am letzten WE auch mit einem Schild bestückt.




aha, mit komoot gemacht. kannte den linken Pfad nicht, bin da auch noch nie runter, nur hoch




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Noch nicht, aber was da zwischen morgen und Sonntag noch runter kommt muss man sehen.
> Aber ab Darlingerode wirst du ja eh schieben wenn wir hoch laufen und alles bereden



das ist klar, würde ja gern mit dem Zug. Ankunft aber entweder zu früh oder zu spät, Umsteigen in den Bus never. Also bis Wernigerode und dann mit der Rennpfeile nach Darlingerode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> aha, mit komoot gemacht. kannte den linken Pfad nicht, bin da auch noch nie runter, nur hoch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der linke Pfad dürfte nur über die Wiese gehen ,aber was den rechten Pfad angeht ,liegt der doch von der breite her an die 2 meter oder ???


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> ...
> das ist klar, würde ja gern mit dem Zug. Ankunft aber entweder zu früh oder zu spät, Umsteigen in den Bus never. Also bis Wernigerode und dann mit der Rennpfeile nach Darlingerode



Wann bist du in WR? Wir nehmen dich im Auto mit!



Baxter75 schrieb:


> der linke Pfad dürfte nur über die Wiese gehen ,aber was den rechten Pfad angeht ,liegt der doch von der breite her an die 2 meter oder ???



Denke ich auch. Den zu sperren ist wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

das ist doch der Wurzeltrack zur Staumauer, der ist stellenweise breiter als 2m, aber es gibt ja keine Fahrbahnbegrenzung.

Frage: Was zählt eigentliche als Wegbreite, das sichtbare nicht bewachsene Stück Erde? Da sind manche Weg ja schmaler als 30cm. 

da kann man ja nicht mehr fahren, der Lenker ist ja viel breiter 


Bin mit Zug 13:17 in Wernigerode, könnte aber auch bis Ilsenburg und dann zurück mit dem Rad. Aber so wie es aussieht, wird es kein Rennradwetter. Mein Fully muss ich erstmal von der Kruste befreien, habe glaube ich den halben Wald mit nach Hause genommen.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. November 2012)

@fm7775 lass dein Rennmopped zu Hause...oder haste Schneeketten?

kannst auch nach QLB kommen und ich nehm dich mit...oder WR oder, oder oder


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2012)

Frank, du weißt ja, wo ich wohne - wir starten 13:45 Richtung Darlingerode. Kommste einfach vorbei!

An alle: wir werden die "Wanderung" an de Sandtalhalle starten. da sparen wir etwas Zeit. Wer weiß, wo das ist oder wessen Navi das weiß  - bitte gleich dort zum Parkplatz durchfahren. Ich fange die restlichen am Konsum ab und wir kommen dann dort hin.
Und noch etwas: gute Kleidung, gute Schuhe etc ist ja klar - aber wäre auh schön, wenn einige Kopf-, Hand- oder Taschenlampen mitbringen, der Rückweg wird "nicht ganz im Hellen" stattfinden...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (29. November 2012)

...dann passt auf, daß ihr nicht von halbwilden Radlern umgenietet werdet. Die soll'n es ja ganz schlimm treiben im Harz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: gute Kleidung, gute Schuhe etc ist ja klar - aber wäre auh schön, wenn einige Kopf-, Hand- oder Taschenlampen mitbringen, der Rückweg wird "nicht ganz im Hellen" stattfinden...



Meinst 180 Lumen reichen, oder doch lieber 1600?


----------



## netsrac (29. November 2012)

Passend zur vorweihnachtlichen Stimmung:

3 mal werden wir noch wach - heissa dann ist Gründungstach


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2012)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...dann passt auf, daß ihr nicht von halbwilden Radlern umgenietet werdet. Die soll'n es ja ganz schlimm treiben im Harz...



Wieso? Machst am So einen Niteride?!



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meinst 180 Lumen reichen, oder doch lieber 1600?



1600 sind vielleicht etwas ungemütlich für deine Gesprächspartner...



netsrac schrieb:


> Passend zur vorweihnachtlichen Stimmung:
> 
> 3 mal werden wir noch wach - heissa dann ist Gründungstach




Kommt wer als Nikolaus?


----------



## fm7775 (29. November 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> @_fm7775_ lass dein Rennmopped zu Hause...oder haste Schneeketten?
> 
> kannst auch nach QLB kommen und ich nehm dich mit...oder WR oder, oder oder



Nein keine Schneeketten, aber wäre bestimmt auch ungemütlich geworden, also mit der Bahn. Der Bahnhof liegt ja quasi vor der Tür



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Frank, du weißt ja, wo ich wohne - wir starten 13:45 Richtung Darlingerode. Kommste einfach vorbei!



das passt, sollte ich schaffen. Handy habe ich ja auch



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meinst 180 Lumen reichen, oder doch lieber 1600?



180 Lumen, was ist das für eine Lampe.  Na das wird dann aber helle, wenn wir alle mit 1600 Lumen am Kopf wieder runter gehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. November 2012)

180 hat meine alte Fenix LD5, ok im Overdrive, 1600 (effektiv vermutlich 1200 oder so) meine Helmlampe 
Morgen ist erstmal Nightride


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> das ist doch der Wurzeltrack zur Staumauer, der ist stellenweise breiter als 2m, aber es gibt ja keine Fahrbahnbegrenzung.
> 
> Frage: Was zählt eigentliche als Wegbreite, das sichtbare nicht bewachsene Stück Erde? Da sind manche Weg ja schmaler als 30cm.
> 
> ...



Das ist der Zubringer auf den Rundweg. Wurzelweg, 3m breit aber schönes kurzes Ding. Gemeint war nur der Weg zwischen den beiden Wegepunkten. Mit Komoot, genau. Nutze ich nur noch. 

Meine Hand leg ich dafür aber nicht ins Feuer, schau demnächst nochmal genau hin. 

*@ soul_ride: sehr gut gemacht, danke dafür!!!*


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> An alle: wir werden die "Wanderung" an de Sandtalhalle starten. da sparen wir etwas Zeit. Wer weiß, wo das ist oder wessen Navi das weiß  - bitte gleich dort zum Parkplatz durchfahren. Ich fange die restlichen am Konsum ab und wir kommen dann dort hin.
> Und noch etwas: gute Kleidung, gute Schuhe etc ist ja klar - aber wäre auh schön, wenn einige Kopf-, Hand- oder Taschenlampen mitbringen, der Rückweg wird "nicht ganz im Hellen" stattfinden...



Hier der neue Startpunkt, den Haisfisch meint:
Also von Osten kommend (WR & Abfahrt B6N WR-Nord) an der ersten Kreuzung von der L85 links abbiegen auf "Str. der Republik" :


----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. November 2012)

Hey!

Geile Sache soul ride

Ich starte von Nordhausen, also wer gern mit möcht und weis nicht wie ich hab da noch Plätze im Auto frei

Also machen wir Sonntag ein Nightwalk oder besser, sind auf den Spuren der Wanderer

Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## soul_ride (30. November 2012)

So simpel es klingen mag, aber ich denke diese Veranstaltung könnte maßgeblich zur Situation beigetragen haben : http://www.harzinfo.de/erlebnisse/wandern/deutscher-wandertag.html

Entschärfern könnte man die Lage - sollte es wirklich darum gehen - ebenfalls mit z.B. Sperrung einiger Wege für MTB für die Dauer der Wandertage! Ich denke solche Kompromisse sollte man wenn die Diskussion darauf kommt im Hinterkopf haben...


----------



## dwe60 (30. November 2012)

Hallo Jan!

Schön das du auch kommst - hast du noch Kuchen übrig?  

Das ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf - irgendwie hatte ich da schon dieses  Jahr bei den OL-Weltmeisterschaften  im Juli mit gerechnet

Clausthaler Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (30. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> So simpel es klingen mag, aber ich denke diese Veranstaltung könnte maßgeblich zur Situation beigetragen haben : http://www.harzinfo.de/erlebnisse/wandern/deutscher-wandertag.html
> 
> Entschärfern könnte man die Lage - sollte es wirklich darum gehen - ebenfalls mit z.B. Sperrung einiger Wege für MTB für die Dauer der Wandertage! Ich denke solche Kompromisse sollte man wenn die Diskussion darauf kommt im Hinterkopf haben...



und hier wird mit einem schönen Bikerevier geworben 
http://www.harzinfo.de/erlebnisse/mountainbiken.html

man beachte den Text bei den Bodetal-Routen


----------



## Hasifisch (30. November 2012)

soul_ride schrieb:


> So simpel es klingen mag, aber ich denke diese Veranstaltung könnte maßgeblich zur Situation beigetragen haben : http://www.harzinfo.de/erlebnisse/wandern/deutscher-wandertag.html...



Sollten auch nur ansatzweise seitens der NP.VErwaltung Gedanken hinter den Sperrungen stehen, den Harz für Wanderer und speziell diese Wandertage attraktiver zu machen und dafür anderen Nutzergruppen dauerhaft einzuschränken, wäre das schon ganz schön heftig.



Baxter75 schrieb:


> und hier wird mit einem schönen Bikerevier geworben
> http://www.harzinfo.de/erlebnisse/mountainbiken.html
> 
> man beachte den Text bei den Bodetal-Routen



Schau dir nur die Bilder an - Forstautobahnen sehe ich da nicht!


----------



## michi220573 (30. November 2012)

_Der Harzklub e. V. mit seinen ca. 14.000 Mitgliedern in 92 Zweigvereinen und seiner über 125-jährigen Geschichte ..._

Auweia ...


----------



## Hasifisch (30. November 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> _Der Harzklub e. V. mit seinen ca. 14.000 125-jährigen Mitgliedern in 92 Zweigvereinen..._



Pfff...

_Die DIMB, die Deutsche Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker, hat im November 2012 die Grenze von 50.000 Mitgliedern überschritten._

Hier!


----------



## michi220573 (30. November 2012)

Ich weiß. Ich bin auch schon seit vielen Jahren Mitglied der DIMB. Aber wenn einem da 14.000 Mitglieder gegenüber stehen, dann geht das nur auf eine Art:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9r8JV5mtiM"]300 Trailer deutsch/german - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kalihalde (30. November 2012)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ich bin auch schon seit vielen Jahren Mitglied der DIMB. Aber wenn einem da 14.000 Mitglieder gegenüber stehen, dann geht das nur auf eine Art:
> 
> 300 Trailer deutsch/german - YouTube


 

und ich dachte immer das ging so  ("Junge, hier ist Helmpflicht!")


----------



## fuxy (1. Dezember 2012)

Muaahahhahahahaha 

Also wenn wir die Spartaner sind.....dann sind die Wanderer alle samt aber ganz schön hässlich.

WIR SIND SP.....äh DIMB !!


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Dezember 2012)

kalihalde schrieb:


> und ich dachte immer das ging so  ("Junge, hier ist Helmpflicht!")



nee so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gGsTyHJbdM


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wie ist die Wetterlage bzw. sind die Strassen frei auf der anderen Seite des Harzes?
Ansonst muss ich ein bissel eher los fahren.

Mein Navi spuckt Schützenplatz 2 aus. Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Dezember 2012)

Den Webcams nach liegt in Wernigerode kein Schnee. Der kommt erst weiter oben.


----------



## go-ridin' (2. Dezember 2012)

Super, dass es heute angeht ... die DIMB wird endlich im nördlichsten Mittelgebirge mit einer eigenen IG vertreten sein!

IG-Harz - ihr rockt! 

Werde bei weiteren Treffen auch mal den Weg zu euch finden, nur heute klappt's leider nicht. Muss noch 'nen Projektbericht fertig machen.

Lasst euch nicht einschneien und habt viel Spaß gemeinsam, trotzt des ernsten Anlasses. Denn Biken ist einfach Fun  und darum sollte es in einer IG auch immer gehen! 

Bin gespannt, ob die NPV wirklich an einer Koop interessiert ist, so wie Hr. Knolle signalisiert hat. Klar ist aber auch, dass die nur mit einem ernst zu nehmenden Sprachrohr verhandeln wollen. Umso wichtiger ist es eben, dass die IG die Biker-Interessen bündelt und formuliert.

Danke alle den fleißigen Machern in dieser Runde!


Bis bald!
Norm


----------



## verano (2. Dezember 2012)

ich muss spontan absagen. unser fliesenleger ist noch fleißig am arbeiten... 
ich wünsche euch / uns viel erfolg und einen angenehmen gründungsnachmittag! 

:thumbup:

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trailfahrer (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche euch heute viel Erfolg bei der IG Gründung.

Klasse Sache, das Gespräch mit Herrn Knolle. Das zeigt doch demnach Interesse auch bei der NPV. Das gab es doch zuvor noch gar nicht, dass auch MTBler bei Gesprächen eine eigene Interessenvertretung haben werden. Wird im Harz für manche Leute ein Novum sein. Vielleicht wird die IG Harz ja später auch bei Planungen mit befragt und einbezogen. Kann man nur wünschen


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
werde in der Hannover und Deister Fraktion auch für Mitstreiter in Sachen Harz werben, schließlich hatten wir Deisterfreun.de gerade ähnliche Probleme hier. Und einige von uns sind auch regelmäßige Harz Fahrer.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke für eure Unterstützung!

Kurze Zusammenfassung der Gründung: haben uns also in Darlingerode getroffen, Start der Wanderung gegen 14:15, teilweise ganz ordentlicher Schneefall und dazu recht matschige Wege...sorry...
Ich fand aber die Veranstaltung so, wie sie gelaufen ist, absolut super. Durch die Wanderung konnte man sich vorher schon ein wenig einstimmen, austauschen und teils mal real kennen lernen. Es war ein wunderbar gemischter Haufen mit Leuten zwischen 52 bis 15 Jahren und verschiedenster Berufe - für uns ganz wichtig bei der Eigendarstellung und für das Bild des Mountainbikers!
Wir waren also tatsächlich insgesamt 31 Leute vor Ort! Ganz dicken Respekt und Dank an alle, die kommen konnten! Ohne Absagen wären es locker 40 geworden, aber auch so ist es wohl ein ganz dickes Zeichen, wie wichtig eine Interessenvertretung für Mountainbiker im Harz ist.
15:30 dann Ankunft an der Plessenburg, ein extra Raum (der dann auch voll wahr!) vom Wirt zugewiesen bekommen und erst mal verpflegt. Herzlichen Dank an den Wirt, Lars Dickehut, für den freundlichen und vor allem auch interessierten Empfang!
Dann haben wir erstmal in Gesprächen und später gemeinsam unsere Standpunkte ein wenig besprochen und danach die Gründung der IG sowie die Wahl des Sprechers, stellvertretenden Sprechers und zweier Kontaktpersonen für den Ost- und den Westharz erledigt - übrigens alles einstimmig... ... und im Anschluss noch mal gemeinsam und im Detail etliche Fragen zu unseren Zielen, unserem Auftreten und den Erwartungen besprochen. War sicher interessant für einige, auch mal etwas über die rechtlichen Zusammenhänge und Hintergründe des Themas Sperrungen im Nationalpark zu hören.
Jan von Trailtech hat uns dann von seinem Treffen mit Dr. Knolle berichtet und auch sehr wertvolle Informationen geliefert, was die Sperrungen aus seiner Sicht und damit aus der Sicht aller Menschen, die auch mit ihrer Existenz am Harz als Mountainbikerevier hängen, bedeutet.
Kurz nach 17:00 hr haben wir die Gründungsveranstaltung dann in doch recht hoffnungsvoller Stimmung beendet und sind in einer zünftigen Nacht-Winterwanderung zurück nach Darlingerode gestiefelt. Es lagen so gute 5cm Neuschnee...

Wie geht es weiter?
Wichtigster Punkt ist natürlich der Kontakt zum NP. Laut Jan ist man dort auch an einem möglichst schnellen "Runden Tisch" interessiert, was natürlich sehr gut ist. Vorher werden wir aber in den nächsten Tagen ein Schreiben an die NP-Verwaltung fertig machen, in dem wir unst vorstellen und vor allem auch noch einmal ganz offiziell nach den Hintergründen der Sperrungen fragen. Die Antwort der NP-Verwaltung darauf ist dann unsere Basis für das weitere Vorgehen.
Noch mal großen Dank an alle Teilnehmer und alle Unterstützer!
Jetzt liegt es an jedem einzelnen, unsere Sache in die Breit zu bringen - überlegt, wen ihr kennt und wer Interesse an einem für Mountainbiker attraktivem Harz haben könnte. Es sind sowohl Privatleute als auch und vor allem Unternehmen gefragt, die solch ein Interesse haben könnten.
In den nächsten Tagen werden wir dann auch offiziell den Betrieb unserer Website www.ig-harz.de ankurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graubiker (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo IG-Harzer!
Danke für die Zusammenfassung, ich hab immer mal an Euch gedacht. Habe jetzt auch meine DIMP-Mitgliedsnummer bekommen. Bleibt es bei der Melde-Mail an Garrit?
Bin beeindruckt, wie weit die "Offiziellen" sich schon angenähert haben. Jan macht also nicht nur klasse Filme, sondern blickt auch weitsichtig in die Zukunft... Gerade Leute wie er haben natürlich ein hohes "Ansteckungspotiential" in Sachen Vernunft. Denn es gilt ja nicht nur das Natur- und Partnerschaftsverhalten der Locals an die Situation anzupassen, sondern großflächig klar zu machen, daß wir keine rücksichtslosen Hassadeure (Rechtschreibung?!?)sind. Was kann die "Basis" nun tun...logisch, für die Sache werben und möglichst vielen Kollegen den Beitritt zu IG empfehlen. Und sonst? Wenn es Aufgaben gibt, die man Euch abnehmen kann, dann bitte eine To-Do-Liste schicken.

Der Stein rollt

Viele Grüße, Carsten der 2.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Dezember 2012)

Graubiker schrieb:


> ...sondern großflächig klar zu machen, daß wir keine rücksichtslosen Hassadeure (Rechtschreibung?!?)sind. Was kann die "Basis" nun tun...logisch, für die Sache werben und möglichst vielen Kollegen den Beitritt zu IG empfehlen. Und sonst? Wenn es Aufgaben gibt, die man Euch abnehmen kann, dann bitte eine To-Do-Liste schicken...



Hi Carsten,

danke für das Feedback und schick die email mit der Nummer an [email protected]. Außerdem kompletten Namen und freiwillig auch Geburtsjahr/Alter und Beruf. Geht einfach darum, das wir uns gern als in der Gesellschaft weit verteilten Haufen darstellen möchten, um das Bild vom Biker, der sich für solche Strecken interessiert, mal ein wenig gerade zu rücken...
Und einen "hasadeur" und eine "Dowhnhillsau" etc. haben wir zwar dabei, aber ich kann dir garantieren, das sind auch ganz liebe Leute...

Mal in die Runde gefragt: wer hat denn Bilder von gestern? Ich bin zwar Fotograf und hatte die Kamera dabei - aber zum Fotografieren bin ich ja nun nicht gekommen...


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2012)

Graubiker schrieb:


> daß wir keine rücksichtslosen Hassadeure (Rechtschreibung?!?)sind.



Nach mir wurde gerufen?


----------



## micha.qlb (3. Dezember 2012)

ick glaube mr vercetti hatte sein Tusche-Kasten und die Staffelei dabei...


----------



## 4Olli (3. Dezember 2012)

von meiner Seite ein dickes GZ zur Gründung und gleichzeitig ein Sorry für das "nicht erscheinen", aber leider musste ich aus familiären Gründen kurzfristig zu hause bleiben - glücklicherweise hat LtAnimal mich gerade noch telefonisch über alles informiert
Ich ziehe meinen Hut, das ihr soviel Leute zusammenbekommen habt - großes Kino - hoffentlich kann ich mich in Zukunft in irgendeiner Form mit einbringen


----------



## fm7775 (3. Dezember 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ick glaube mr vercetti hatte sein Tusche-Kasten und die Staffelei dabei...




jo dem ist so, ich habe nur ein Bild vom Weg hinauf. 5 Personen von hinten, also nicht so der Burner


----------



## Emil_Strauss (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank nochmal an die Orga und zukünftigen Sprecher der IG. 

Ich fand es ein sehr interessantes und informatives Treffen mit Gleichgesinnten. 
Mir war bis dato gar nicht klar, wie weit die NP Verwaltung mit dem Thema schon war! 
Ich bedauere es sehr, dass es soweit gekommen ist und mir Teile meines geliebten Bikerevieres, dass ich nun seit 23 Jahren befahre, genommen werden sollen.
Aus meiner doch langjährigen Erfahrung im Harz, Studium Clz, Wohnsitz Herzberg, Lonau jetzt in NDH, kann ich nur sagen, dass es in all den Jahren so gut wie keine Konflikte mit anderen Waldbesucher - nutzern gab. 
Wenn sich alle Waldbenutzer respektvoll begegnen, sollte doch genug Raum für alle vorhanden sein.
Allerdings muss auch ich sagen, daß ich jetzt Mitglied der DIMB geworden bin und auch bereit bin, unsere Biker Interessen durchzusetzen.

Ich hoffe, dass möglichst viele Biker die IG unterstützen!

Und bitte beachtet die Trail Rules!

Tim


----------



## keyoshix (3. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch zur Gründung. Werde mich mal über die Aufnahme bei der DIMB informieren. 

Tptlk.II


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Nach mir wurde gerufen?



Zurück in die Flasche!!!



micha.qlb schrieb:


> ick glaube mr vercetti hatte sein Tusche-Kasten und die Staffelei dabei...



Er hat es wohl verkackt...



Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> ...
> Und bitte beachtet die Trail Rules!...




Und schick die Nummer durch, wenn sie da ist!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. Dezember 2012)

Echt erschreckend was so in Zukunft im Harz geplant ist.
Deshalb super das die IG Harz gegründet wurde um ein klares Zeichen zu setzen "Wir sind da und wir lassen uns nicht rausschmeißen"
Mit allen drum und dran war es gestern ein echt gelungener Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Er hat es wohl verkackt...
> ...



Hat er gar nicht - habe eben erst die PN entdeckt...sorry...
Hier also zwei Bilder von Mr_Vercetti...






Kuschlig war'´s...



Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb super das die IG Harz gegründet wurde um ein klares Zeichen zu setzen "Wir sind da und wir lassen uns* nicht* rausschmeißen"...



Ich habe, hoffentlich in deinem Sinn, mal was eingefügt...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Dezember 2012)

Oh jee zu Spät
Danke für die Berichtigung


----------



## netsrac (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
auch von meiner Seite noch mal ein dickes Lob an alle, die vor Ort waren und alle die noch dazukommen.
Falls es irgendwann tatkraeftige Unterstuetzung braucht, nur rufen..

Gruss Carsten


----------



## soul_ride (4. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich eines der Fotos von "Mr_Vercetti" für meinen BLOG verwenden? Würde da auch gerne ein paar Zeilen verfassen und auch in meinem nächsten Newsletter darauf hinweisen


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, kannst du gerne verwenden.


----------



## cappulino (4. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dann haben wir erstmal in Gesprächen und später gemeinsam unsere Standpunkte ein wenig besprochen und danach die Gründung der IG sowie die Wahl des Sprechers, stellvertretenden Sprechers und zweier Kontaktpersonen für den Ost- und den Westharz erledigt - übrigens alles einstimmig...
> 
> Wie geht es weiter?
> Wichtigster Punkt ist natürlich der Kontakt zum NP. Laut Jan ist man dort auch an einem möglichst schnellen "Runden Tisch" interessiert, was natürlich sehr gut ist. Vorher werden wir aber in den nächsten Tagen ein Schreiben an die NP-Verwaltung fertig machen, in dem wir unst vorstellen und vor allem auch noch einmal ganz offiziell nach den Hintergründen der Sperrungen fragen. Die Antwort der NP-Verwaltung darauf ist dann unsere Basis für das weitere Vorgehen.



Glückwunsch, dass man so kurzfristig eine lokale Interessenvertretung der DIMB aufgestellt hat! Bitte nehmt Kontakt zum IG Referenten Michael Wolf mw.dd auf, damit die Ansprechpartner eurerseits mitgeteilt werden.
Übereinstimmend kamen Vorstand der DIMB und auch der Kreis der Aktiven zum Ergebnis, das die Kommunikation und das weitere Vorgehen mit der DIMB abgestimmt sein muss! Der Umweltreferent Tilman Kluge hat speziell in Sachen Naturschutzrecht einiges an Erfahrung und würde ggf. auch einen Vor-Ort-Termin wahrnehmen um Strategie, Zielsetzungen und Risiken aufzuzeigen - für die DIMB ist das leider ein "Tagesgeschäft".


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Dezember 2012)

cappulino schrieb:


> ...
> Übereinstimmend kamen Vorstand der DIMB und auch der Kreis der Aktiven zum Ergebnis, das die Kommunikation und das weitere Vorgehen mit der DIMB abgestimmt sein muss!...




Von etwas anderem war nie die Rede...


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Dezember 2012)

So, Mitteilung zur Gründung und das Protokoll sind an die DIMB-Leute rausgegangen. Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr...
Ich hoffe, das ich heute Abend etwas Zeit für die Website finde, dann kann sich jeder registrieren, der Interesse hat. Wird aber eine Registrierung mit Kontrolle durch die Admins sein, einfach als Spam- und Feindschutz. Aber wir wollen im geschützten User-Bereich auch außerhalb der breiten Öffentlichkeit diskutieren können. Ich denke, ich werde ein kleines Forum einrichten, wo wir uns dann zu den Interna austauschen können - mit Zugang für die Leute aus dem DIMB-Vorstand.


----------



## Revolver (4. Dezember 2012)

Ganz coole Sache, bin deshalb extra dem DIMB beigetreten...
Sch... der Harz gehört uns allen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe u.a. dem Landtagsabgeordneten Herrn Rudolf Götz eine Nachricht zum Thema zukommen lassen. Wir haben im August mit Ihm über die Entwicklung auch des MTB Sports in der Region Harz gesprochen - bei einer 20min Gondelfahrt auf den Wurmberg. Er zeigte sich durchaus interessiert das es im Harz endich mal vorangeht und einige wichtige Prozesse in Gang gesetzt wurden.

Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere auch Personen aus der Politik oder Wirtschaft welche uns in dieser Sache weiterbringen können. Schaden kann es denke ich nicht an allen Fronten aufzuklären und die Leute zu informieren. Sogar das Tourismusbüro in Bad Harzburg war überrascht und wusste nichts von den Entwicklungen...

Das wird schon!! 

P.S.: Ach ja, das FAHRSTIL Magazin und der Pressedienst Fahrrad aus Göttingen um Gunnar Fehlau sind wohl auch mit im Boot !!


----------



## Revolver (4. Dezember 2012)

Habe auch Kontakte zu der Goslarschen Zeitung, werde den entsprechenden Journalisten mal anfunken...


----------



## Trailfahrer (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde einen Reporter vom MDR Radio Thüringen dazu mal ansprechen, vielleicht besteht ja Interesse das zu veröffentlichen und Interviews zu drehen..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, ich hatte heute ne Bike im Briefkasten, ist das irgendwie nen Willkommensgeschenk der DIMB? Über ne Rider hätt ich mich mehr gefreut


----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin seit Sa auch am rätseln, warum ich die bike bekommen habe. Ich  habe grad ne Mail an den Verlag gesendet. Wäre aber eine Erklärung


----------



## dre (4. Dezember 2012)

DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen die Bravo alle zwei Monate kostenlos zugesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2012)

dre schrieb:


> DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen die Bravo alle zwei Monate kostenlos zugesendet.



Wie... ein Leben lang? Ähhh...


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2012)

Die Diskussion gab es vor einigen Monaten schonmal:

DANKE DIMB für den Verkauf unserer Mitglieder-Daten an die Bikebravo


----------



## duke209 (4. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute Unterlagen der DIMB erhalten (Trailnews mit dem interessantem Thema Hessen; und Flyer)

Speziell der Flyer "Nicht mit uns..." sollte uns als Vorlage für einen eigenen Flyer dienen, den wir so schnell wir möglich - zumindest als pdf.  - erstellen sollten (natürlich in Abstimmung mit der DIMB)!!! 
Hier weiter unten zu finden: http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen 

Den Ausdruck kann dann zunächst jeder selber vornehmen und somit die Infos weiter streuen - nicht jeder Bikehändler & Biker im näheren Umfeld ist im IBC oder anderen Netzwerken unterwegs. 
Über das Thema Kosten für die IG für solche Aufwendungen sprachen wir ja aus zeitlichen Gründen Sonntag noch nicht.

Nochmal  an alle von Sonntag. 

*Und morgen bitte alle eine Anerkennung an allen Ehrenamtler von DIMB & der IG`s aussprechen ! (05.12. Internationaler Tag des Ehrenamts) *

duke


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Dezember 2012)

Leute, das geht ja ab...
4 neue Mitglieder seit heute, diverse Aktivitäten...ich habe mit so einer riesigen Resonanz nicht gerechnet und bin schlicht begeistert!
Die Pressekontakte sind natürlich super...aber vergesst nicht, wie ich am Sonntag schon mal angerissen habe: es wird auch Gegenwind und Widerstand geben. In den Köpfen viler Wanderer sind da einfach recht klare Vorstellungen, die so gar nicht zu unserem Selbstverständnis passen. Ist eine wichtige Aufgabe, daran was zu ändern.


----------



## micha.qlb (4. Dezember 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Sa auch am rätseln, warum ich die bike bekommen habe. Ich  habe grad ne Mail an den Verlag gesendet. Wäre aber eine Erklärung



verkaufe BIKE-Abo  jemand Interesse ??


----------



## Trailfahrer (4. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen im Club der Bravo-Leser


----------



## jaamaa (4. Dezember 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> verkaufe BIKE-Abo  jemand Interesse ??


Wenn wir grad dabei sind...
Verschenke Volksbank Arena Harz Kartenset.. jemand Interesse


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind...
> Verschenke Volksbank Arena Harz Kartenset.. jemand Interesse



Ich leg noch eins drauf


----------



## mw.dd (4. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage, ich hatte heute ne Bike im Briefkasten, ist das irgendwie nen Willkommensgeschenk der DIMB? Über ne Rider hätt ich mich mehr gefreut



DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen die "Bike" alle drei Monate von DK umsonst zugesandt. Für die "Mountainbike Rider" haben wir leider noch kein ähnliches Angebot bekommen.

Um einer Diskussion über die Weitergabe der Adressen vorzubeugen: DK bekommt die Adressen der Mitglieder im Rahmen der auftragsbezogenen Datenverarbeitung und auch nur dafür.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Dezember 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> DIMB-Mitglieder bekommen die "Bike" alle drei Monate von DK umsonst zugesandt. Für die "Mountainbike Rider" haben wir leider noch kein ähnliches Angebot bekommen.
> 
> Um einer Diskussion über die Weitergabe der Adressen vorzubeugen: DK bekommt die Adressen der Mitglieder im Rahmen der auftragsbezogenen Datenverarbeitung und auch nur dafür.



Wäre für Leute die bei der Anmeldung unter "was fährst du?" Downhill ankreuzen schon cool. Sollte für DK eigentlich keinen großen UNterschied machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (5. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...aber vergesst nicht, wie ich am Sonntag schon mal angerissen habe: es wird auch Gegenwind und Widerstand geben. In den Köpfen viler Wanderer sind da einfach recht klare Vorstellungen, die so gar nicht zu unserem Selbstverständnis passen. Ist eine wichtige Aufgabe, daran was zu ändern.



Genau *dem* wollen (und müssen!) wir uns doch stellen. Das Aufklärung notwendig ist haben wir doch erkannt. Deshalb sehe ich das auch so, dass wir unsere Gründung und unsere Interessen aber u.a. auch die DIMB-trailrules der breiten Öffentlichkeit zutragen. Über welche Mittel sollten wir absprechen. Ich persönlich würde gern einen Bericht unserer Gründung im HarzKurier veröffentlicht sehen. Da lässt eine resonanz sicher nicht lange auf sich warten. Von der "einen" als auch von der "anderen" Seite.

Einwände?

Open Trails!!

  Bert


----------



## dasphonk (6. Dezember 2012)

Die DIMB ist flott: http://www.dimb.de/ig-harz

Wie läuft das eigentlich, wenn bestehende DIMB-Mitglieder die IG Harz unterstützen wollen? Mail an Hasifisch mit DIMB-Mitgliedsnummer?
Ich habe einige Arbeitskollegen, die uns unterstützen wollen und schon länger Mitglieder sind.


----------



## h2okopf (6. Dezember 2012)

Unterstützen kannst du jederzeit überall. Es gibt keine Einschränkungen, anhand derer Initiative oder Engagement limitiert wird. (Warum auch, wäre ja blöd. )
Vond aher würde ich einfach Kontakt aufnehmen und schauen, wie man sich zusammen verstärkt aufstellen kann.

Übrigens reicht auch http://www.dimb.de/harz, das ist noch kürzer.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> ...Wie läuft das eigentlich, wenn bestehende DIMB-Mitglieder die IG Harz unterstützen wollen? Mail an Hasifisch mit DIMB-Mitgliedsnummer?
> Ich habe einige Arbeitskollegen, die uns unterstützen wollen und schon länger Mitglieder sind.





h2okopf schrieb:


> Unterstützen kannst du jederzeit überall. Es gibt keine Einschränkungen, anhand derer Initiative oder Engagement limitiert wird. (Warum auch, wäre ja blöd. )...
> Übrigens reicht auch http://www.dimb.de/harz, das ist noch kürzer.



Ich nehme das mal zum Anlass, den aktuellen Stand zu verkünden...
Wir werden - und das wurde bereits vom IG-Referenten Michael Wolf so für gut befunden - mit unseren Webauftritten zweigleisig fahren. Wir nutzen zur Information natürlich die Subdomain der DIMB, das ist klar.
Aber wir werden auch unsere "private" Website ig-harz.de ausbauen. Der Sinn liegt vor allem darin, dort einen internen Bereich zu schaffen, der nur für die IG Mitglieder und - das ist wichtig - externe Interessenten und Unterstützer zugänglich ist. Außerdem können wir so die Mitglied-Steuerung vereinfachen: wer noch nicht in der IG ist, kann sich dort als neuer Nutzer registrieren und ist automatisch mit dabei. Automatisch aber nicht ganz: wir werden neue Nutzer erst nach Prüfung freischalten, um Spam und Spionage zu verhindern...
Dort im internen Bereich wird ein Forum eingerichtet, in dem wir uns unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit über die brisanten Themen austauschen können, wo wir die geplanten Schreiben etc zur Diskussion stellen usw.
Aktueller Zeitplan: bis Sonntag sollen Nutzersteuerung und interner Bereich stehen, Anfang nächster Woche wird unser erstes Schreiben an die NP-Verwaltung zur Diskussion gestellt und Ende nächster Woche soll es im Briefkasten des NP sein. Geschenk zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

BREAKING NEWS ()

Ich würde bitte mal einen/den nächsten Interessenten oder ein Mitglied der IG bitten, sich als Nutzer auf www.ig-harz.de zu registrieren.

*Bitte hier vorher bekannt geben, wenn du dich registrierst. Danach bitte erstmal keiner weiter registrieren, bis der Test hier als erfolgreich bestätigt wurde!*


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2012)

Mach ich mal.

Carsten


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2012)

So,erledigt


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> So,erledigt



Danke Carsten!
Schau mal, was passiert, wenn du auf "Intern" auf der website gehst.

Registrierung ist erst mal wieder deaktiviert, wird aber sicher heute noch freigeschaltet.


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem Anmelden gelange ich auf meine Profilseite. Oben kann ich dann den Reiter "Forum" anwaehlen. Mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht getestet.
Wuerde sagen:"Es funzt!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Nach dem Anmelden gelange ich auf meine Profilseite. Oben kann ich dann den Reiter "Forum" anwaehlen. Mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht getestet.
> Wuerde sagen:"Es funzt!"



So soll es sein!
Ich schalte es wieder frei. Nicht wundern: das Forum ist noch nackend...

Eine Sache noch: die Benutzernamen werden nur im internen Bereich verwendet, nicht öffentlich. Es wäre schön, wenn alle ihre echten Namen angeben, damit weiß, mit welchen realen Personen man diskutiert.


----------



## fuxy (6. Dezember 2012)

Angemeldet !!


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So soll es sein!
> Ich schalte es wieder frei. Nicht wundern: das Forum ist noch nackend...
> 
> Eine Sache noch: die Benutzernamen werden nur im internen Bereich verwendet, nicht öffentlich. Es wäre schön, wenn alle ihre echten Namen angeben, damit weiß, mit welchen realen Personen man diskutiert.



Wollte eben wunschgemaess meinen Namen aendern. Das geht irgendwie nicht. Auch ist der Forumsreiter weg. 
Wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Wollte eben wunschgemaess meinen Namen aendern. Das geht irgendwie nicht. Auch ist der Forumsreiter weg.
> Wie kann ich das beheben?



Forum ist wieder da...war nur kurz in Arbeit...
Nutzernamen muss ich schauen. Melde mich dann in _unserem_ Forum dazu...


----------



## netsrac (6. Dezember 2012)

Thx


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Dezember 2012)

netsrac schrieb:


> Thx



Habe deinen Vornamen jetzt als Benutzernamen eingegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2012)

Es hat sich einiges getan auf unsere Website. Ich denke, das Betastadium ist vorbei.
Aus dem Text "Gründungstreffen" habe ich jetzt eine offizielle Mitteilung gemacht. Die eignet sich durchaus auch als Info für die Presse etc...wer da Kontakte hat.
Eine interaktive Mitgliederliste ist eingerichtet, ich bin da nebenbei immer am eintragen, aber wäre schön, wenn jeder selbst mal schaut, ob er da schon dabei ist und eventuell sich selbst einträgt. Vorher die Hinweise dazu beachten.
Es haben sich schon über 20 Leute registriert, auch das ist wieder sehr beachtlich.

Es gibt aber noch zwei wichtige Aufgaben, für die dringend Freiwillige gesucht werden! Zum einen muss auf jeden Fall auch unsere offizielle Website unter der DIMB gepflegt werden! Dort sollten alle Meldungen, die bei uns öffentlich sind, ebenfalls zu lesen sein.
Und wir bräuchten jemanden, der sich um einen Facebook-Auftritt kümmert. Vernetzung ist alles...
Und wer schon hibbelig ist - die Kontaktaufnahme zum NP steht unmittelbar bevor.


----------



## fuxy (9. Dezember 2012)

Würde mich auch gern in die Tabelle der IG Harz eintragen , kriege das aber irgendwie nicht hin. 
Kann mir da Jemand weiter helfen ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mich am Freitag angemeldet, wurde aber bisher noch nicht freigeschaltet. Ist das in Arbeit oder ist da was schief gelaufen?


----------



## dasphonk (9. Dezember 2012)

fuxy schrieb:


> Würde mich auch gern in die Tabelle der IG Harz eintragen , kriege das aber irgendwie nicht hin.
> Kann mir da Jemand weiter helfen ?



Im Mitgliederblog kannst Du als registrierte Benutzer die Beiträge editieren. Dazu gibt es das Feld "Beitrag bearbeiten". Dies befindet sich in der Zeile unter der Überschrift, zwischen "Geschrieben von G..." und "Zugriffe: 10".

Zur Not eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit den Angaben und wir machen das für Dich


----------



## fuxy (9. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, Danke


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab mich am Freitag angemeldet, wurde aber bisher noch nicht freigeschaltet. Ist das in Arbeit oder ist da was schief gelaufen?



Ich denke, du musst noch mal ran. Ich hatte am Freitag noch alle User freigeschaltet, mich aber schon gewundert, das du wohl unter Synonym unterwegs bist...
Nee, hat wohl nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich denke, du musst noch mal ran. Ich hatte am Freitag noch alle User freigeschaltet, mich aber schon gewundert, das du wohl unter Synonym unterwegs bist...
> Nee, hat wohl nicht funktioniert.



Ist schon erledigt, wir haben ja nen fähigen Webmaster 
Bin aber unter meinem echten Namen unterwegs, nur dass ich den Nachnamen abgekürzt habe.
Nur die Liste kann ich nicht editieren, aber dazu hab ich schon ne Mail verschickt.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ist schon erledigt, wir haben ja nen fähigen Webmaster
> Bin aber unter meinem echten Namen unterwegs, nur dass ich den Nachnamen abgekürzt habe.
> Nur die Liste kann ich nicht editieren, aber dazu hab ich schon ne Mail verschickt.



Die Liste ist erstmal offline, kommt morgen wieder. Mit den Einträgen läuft dann über die Kommentare.


----------



## schotti65 (10. Dezember 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> (Die Frau mit der Dipl.arbeit hab ich übrigens versucht, zu kontaktieren, hat aber noch nicht geantwortet.)



Nur um das noch abzuschliessen, ich hab mittlerweile eine abschlägige Antwort von Frau Susanne Reibetanz bekommen:

_"...Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Interessenten aus dem Mountenbike-Forum meine Diplomarbeit in der Nationalparkverwaltung Harz einsehen und Sie auf diese Möglichkeit verweisen. Jedoch stimme ich einer Veröffentlichung meiner Diplomarbeit (in jeglicher Form) nicht zu. Bitten haben Sie dafür Verständnis. .."_

Also, wen's noch interessiert, der muss zur NPVW.


----------



## micha.qlb (10. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> ...
> _"...Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Interessenten aus dem Mountenbike-Forum meine Diplomarbeit in der Nationalparkverwaltung Harz einsehen und Sie auf diese Möglichkeit verweisen. Jedoch stimme ich einer Veröffentlichung meiner Diplomarbeit (in jeglicher Form) nicht zu. Bitten haben Sie dafür Verständnis. .."_...



Nun gut, klare Fronten...
Irgendwie müssen wir da ran.

*WICHTIG*

Im Mitglieder-Blog auf IG-Harz.de ist der erste Entwurf des Schreibens an die NP-Verwaltung, das auch Mitte der Woche zur Post soll. Also bitte dort schauen und abnicken - oder auch nicht.
Dummerweise haben wir gerade Probleme mit dem Admin-Bereich und können keine neuen User freischalten. Wer den Text lesen will und nicht auf die Website kommt, bitte Email an [email protected].


----------



## dasphonk (10. Dezember 2012)

Admin-Bereich geht wieder!


----------



## Harzberti (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde mit so einer (oder ähnlichen) Beschilderung könnte man sich arangieren:

Oben, siehe da ein Mountainbiker. Unten Hinweis: schmaler Wanderweg.

Aha! Dieser Weg wird sowohl von Wanderern als auch von Mountainbikern genutzt. 





Logische Folgerung: Nehmt gegenseitig Rücksicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Dezember 2012)

Das Schild oben ist von der VoBa-Arena.


----------



## Harzberti (10. Dezember 2012)

Weiss ich. Ich persönlich begrüße die Voba-Arena und empfinde sie als Hilfreich für Ortsunkundige. 
"Erstbesucher" können damit ihre ersten Routen planen und sich später von Locals informieren lassen. 

Ich find' halt nur die Schilderpaarung sympatisch 

Bert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich wollte es ja nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt haben. Gibt doch einige die die Schilder nicht kennen.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Dezember 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> I...
> Oben, siehe da ein Mountainbiker. Unten Hinweis: schmaler Wanderweg...
> ...Logische Folgerung: Nehmt gegenseitig Rücksicht.



Gutes Beispiel!
Wo steht das genau? Kannst mir das Bild mal per Email schicken?



Harzberti schrieb:


> Weiss ich. Ich persönlich begrüße die Voba-Arena und empfinde sie als Hilfreich für Ortsunkundige.
> "Erstbesucher" können damit ihre ersten Routen planen und sich später von Locals informieren lassen.
> 
> Ich find' halt nur die Schilderpaarung sympatisch
> ...


----------



## fm7775 (10. Dezember 2012)

lt. Foto zwischen Wölfterode und Blankenbach. Ist das noch Harz?


----------



## Harzberti (11. Dezember 2012)

Nöh, da war ich noch nie!

Die infos zum Bild stimmen nicht. Keine Ahnung was da aufgezeichnet wurde.

Das Schilderpaar steht auf dem Harzer Baudensteig. Und zwar zwischen dem Prinzenteich (Buntenbock) und Kuckholzklippe (Lerbach). Der Steig führt hier nahe der Bundesttrasse Osterode / Clausthal-Zellerfed entlang. Und dort ebend über eine recht schmale Passage. Und Zack - ist jeder ist Gewarnt.

Aber nebenbei: Bin dort noch nie auf Wanderer getroffen!!
  @Garrit: Bild schick ich dir das Original.

Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (11. Dezember 2012)

Die IG-Harz ist jetzt auch bei Facebook zu finden...

http://www.facebook.com/igharz


----------



## jaamaa (11. Dezember 2012)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die IG-Harz ist jetzt auch bei Facebook zu finden...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/igharz




... und mal schnell geteilt.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Dezember 2012)

Tut mir bitte einen Gefällen und macht Facebook nicht zum primären Kommunikationsmedium. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Facebook-Präsenz, werde selbst aber niemals dort mitmachen.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tut mir bitte einen Gefällen und macht Facebook nicht zum primären Kommunikationsmedium. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Facebook-Präsenz, werde selbst aber niemals dort mitmachen.



Naja, primäres Kommunikationsmedium wird es in dieser Sache sicherlich nicht werden. Jedoch kann und sollte man das Potential dieser Plattform  nutzen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Tut mir bitte einen Gefällen und macht Facebook nicht zum primären Kommunikationsmedium. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Facebook-Präsenz, werde selbst aber niemals dort mitmachen.



Hasi Fisch gibt es da seit 2008 - gemacht habe ich quasi nischt... 
Keine Angst, wer internes Bequatschen will, sollte das bei genau einer Plattform nicht versuchen...


----------



## soul_ride (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde es extrem hilfreich sich auch Facebook zu Nutze zu machen und INFOS zu posten! Man erreicht in kürzester Zeit eine Menge Leute. DISKUSSIONEN gehören allerdings dann hierher oder ins IG Forum denke ich.
Ohne Facebook hätte die DIMB online Petition in Hessen nicht funktioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (12. Dezember 2012)

fm7775 schrieb:


> lt. Foto zwischen Wölfterode und Blankenbach. Ist das noch Harz?


 
Nur mal um das abzuschließen:

Ich habe das Bild mit VSO-Image Resizer soweit verkleinert, dass ich es hier in meine Gallerie hochladen kann. Komischer weise stimmen danach die GPS-daten nicht mehr. Hab' ich bislang noch garnicht bemerkt.

Im original ist die position aber fast >10m genau. Nur hat die Datei dann 3.5 MB

Sag' ich mal Danke! Für den Hinweis


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde facebook sehr hilfreich um Infos aktuell zu erhalten, zB vom singletrek pod smrkem. Würde mich aber dort auch nicht mit Klarnamen anmelden.
> 
> IG Harz ist jedenfalls geliked!



Das Problem von FB ist, dass es Deinen reellen Namen gar nicht benötigt, um Deine gesamten Online-Aktivitäten auszuspionieren. Daher werde ich kein FB nutzen, egal wie. Bin eben beruflich "versaut".

Damit können wir das Thema FB ja/nein aber auch beenden.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2012)

Noch nicht ganz...
84(!) Daumen in der kurzen Zeit sprechen eine deutliche Sprache!


----------



## Udo1 (12. Dezember 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Nur mal um das abzuschließen:
> 
> Ich habe das Bild mit VSO-Image Resizer soweit verkleinert, dass ich es hier in meine Gallerie hochladen kann. Komischer weise stimmen danach die GPS-daten nicht mehr. Hab' ich bislang noch garnicht bemerkt.
> 
> ...


Beim Verkleinern werden wahrscheinlich die Geo-Daten, die im Original vorhanden, sind nicht mit übernommen.


----------



## go-ridin' (12. Dezember 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich finde mit so einer (oder ähnlichen) Beschilderung könnte man sich arangieren:
> 
> Oben, siehe da ein Mountainbiker. Unten Hinweis: schmaler Wanderweg.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie kann ich mich mit der Beschilderung gar nicht anfreunden: das unterstellt doch, dass es auf schmalen Wegen gefährlicher ist im Begegnungsverkehr. Dem würde ich vehement widersprechen! Auf schmalen Wegen *muss* man sich arrangieren (= Kontaktaufnahmen mittels der Augen .. gepaart mit einem Lächeln und schon weiß der andere, dass er nichts zu befürchten hat; verspiegelte Brillen sind dabei natürlich eher hinderlich).
Auf breiten Wegen wird meist deutlich schneller gefahren und dann auch weniger Rücksicht genommen. Da passieren die Unfälle, auf den schmalen Wege passiert doch in der Regel nix. Oder habt ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße
Norm


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube, du interpretierst die Beschilderung falsch. Die Schilder gehören eigentlich nicht zusammen. Das oberer ist einfach ein Hinweis, das der Weg zur "Volksbankarena" gehört, also das dort eine ausgeschilderte Route entlang führt. Das zweite Schild ist ein Hinweis für alle Nutzer, das der Weg schmal ist.


----------



## Harzberti (13. Dezember 2012)

go-ridin' schrieb:


> ...Auf breiten Wegen wird meist deutlich schneller gefahren und dann auch weniger Rücksicht genommen. Da passieren die Unfälle, auf den schmalen Wege passiert doch in der Regel nix. Oder habt ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> Grüße
> Norm


 
Da hast du natürlich recht! Aber diese Wege stehen ja nicht zur Diskusion. Es geht ja um die schönen, schmalen und eventuell verblockten Wege.

Wenn der oben dargestellte Mountainbiker nicht mit der VB-Arena in verbindung zu bringen wäre, also etwas umgestaltet wäre, eventuell in unterschiedlicher Farbgebung gleichzeitig noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad des zu erwartenden Pfades ausweisen würde ... 
und dazu ebend den Warnhinweis für beide Seiten ...

ein Traum. Meine Meinung.

Bert


----------



## fuschnick (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Bezeichnung Wanderweg assoziieren bestimmt viele man darf hier nur Wandern, sonst nichts. Von daher finde ich die Kombination eher aufklärend, egal ob der Weg jetzt schmal ist oder nicht. Bei mir würde sie auf jeden Fall Aufmerksamkeit wecken.



go-ridin' schrieb:


> Kontaktaufnahmen mittels der Augen .. gepaart mit einem Lächeln


 
...aber nur bei den hübschen Wanderinnen


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Dezember 2012)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Bei der Bezeichnung Wanderweg assoziieren bestimmt viele man darf hier nur Wandern, sonst nichts...



Genau das ist aus unserer Sicht eines der ganz großen Probleme.
Der NP hat sich laut seiner Gesetze nun mal der Priorisierung des Wanderns verpflichtet - allein das ist schon ein Punkt, der in der heutigen Zeit fragwürdig erscheint. Außerdem wird das verschärft durch das hartnäckige Festhalten am Begriff "Wanderweg". Dadurch wird sofort eine eindeutige Nachricht vermittelt: wer hier nicht wandert, ist weniger richtig unterwegs. Viele Wanderer glauben ernsthaft, das diese Bezeichnung irgendwie bindend ist.
Es sind einfach Wege und Pfade, Punkt. Wäre der Begriff "Wanderweg" bindend, bräuchten wir keine IG.Harz, dann gäbe es nämlich überhaupt kein Biken im Harz.
Zumal viele der als Wanderwege bezeichneten Strecken ursprünglich gar keine solchen sind/waren, sondern Forstwege, Schmugglerweg oder gar Ortsverbindungen.


----------



## go-ridin' (13. Dezember 2012)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht! Aber diese Wege stehen ja nicht zur Diskusion. Es geht ja um die schönen, schmalen und eventuell verblockten Wege.
> 
> Wenn der oben dargestellte Mountainbiker nicht mit der VB-Arena in verbindung zu bringen wäre, also etwas umgestaltet wäre, eventuell in unterschiedlicher Farbgebung gleichzeitig noch den Schwierigkeitsgrad des zu erwartenden Pfades ausweisen würde ...
> und dazu ebend den Warnhinweis für beide Seiten ...
> ...



Jep, gute Wegenetze machen genau das. 

Aber ich bleibe nochmal bei meiner Kritik: Was hat die Breite eines Weges mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun? Das suggeriert doch, dass es dort irgendwelche Gefahren gibt. Das sehe ich nicht. Lt. einer älteren Studie geschehen die meisten Bikeunfälle auf Schotterpisten. 
Also unterstelle ich, dass die Schilder sehrwohl einen Zusammenhang von Breite und Gefährdungspotenzial suggerieren sollen. Das aber leider zu Unrecht. Man vergleiche dazu die langwierigen Diskussionen um "geeignete Wege" in Bayern bzw. die "gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme" in Hessen. Bei vielen Wegenutzern scheint eben dieses Trugbild (schmal = gefährlich) im Kopf festzusitzen.

Interessant auch diese Diskussion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=611479 (Post 21)


Grüße
Norm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (14. Dezember 2012)

so, bin nun in der Dimb.
Was muss ich nun tun um in die IG einzutreten?. 66 Seiten durchlesen, oder kann es mir nochmal jemand verraten.  
Und... welches Magazin bekomme ich nun in dir Post?

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> so, bin nun in der Dimb.
> Was muss ich nun tun um in die IG einzutreten?. 66 Seiten durchlesen, oder kann es mir nochmal jemand verraten.
> Und... welches Magazin bekomme ich nun in dir Post?
> 
> ...



Du musst in die DIMB eintreten (23â¬ Jahresbeitrag) und dann deine Mitgliedsnummer Hasifisch zukommen lassen. Ob hier oder Ã¼ber www.ig-Harz.de ist egal. 
Und dann kiregst du Ã¼ber die DIMB-Mitgliedschaft alle drei Monate die bike zugeschickt. Das ist die Kehrseite der Medaille 

Wir sind somit keine IG im IBC-Sinne


----------



## soul_ride (14. Dezember 2012)

Eine Aktion die schon seit einger Zeit im Untergrund schlummerte beginnt aus aktuellem Anlass doch schon in 2012 langsam Formen anzunehmen: http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2012/12/14/ein-harz-fur-mtb/

Ride on


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann kiregst du über die DIMB-Mitgliedschaft alle drei Monate die bike zugeschickt. Das ist die Kehrseite der Medaille ...



Böse...



soul_ride schrieb:


> Eine Aktion die schon seit einger Zeit im Untergrund schlummerte beginnt aus aktuellem Anlass doch schon in 2012 langsam Formen anzunehmen: http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2012/12/14/ein-harz-fur-mtb/
> 
> Ride on


----------



## verano (14. Dezember 2012)

Top Idee und schönes Shirt! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Böse...



So bin ich halt 

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum die Jungs von der MTBR sich zu ihrem 15 Jährigen komplett selbstständig gemacht und ihren eigenen Verlag aufgemacht haben... 

Die Idee mit dem Shirt finde ich auch klasse. Grübel schon ob ich davon welche zu Weihnachten verschenke.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelle Neuigkeiten:

das Fertigstellen des Schreibens an die NP-Verwaltung hat sich leider um 2 Tage verzögert - ich war komplett aus dem Rennen und habe in eben diesen 2 Tagen 4 kg Gewicht verloren. War keine geplante Diät...
Heute kommt es zur Post und dann hoffen wir, fristgerecht bis Ende Januar eine Reaktion zu erhalten und ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Danke an alle Unterstützer, Daumendrücker und Ideengeber!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Naja, sieh es positiv: Jetzt kannst an Weihnachten richtig rein hauen ohne dir um die Linie Sorgen zu machen 



Da bin ich mal gespannt was die NPV zu dem Schreiben sagt.


----------



## michi220573 (18. Dezember 2012)

Es ist anzunehmen, dass es sich bei den 4kg nur um Füllung, nicht um Substanz handelt, oder? Gute Rekonvaleszenz wünsche ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke euch!

War schon auch Substanz, habe ja drei Tage quasi nichts gegessen. Ich bin heute drei lange Treppen zu Christian hoch gestiefelt und war oben völlig fertig...


----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> War schon auch Substanz, habe ja drei Tage quasi nichts gegessen. Ich bin heute drei lange Treppen zu Christian hoch gestiefelt und war oben völlig fertig...



Dann weiterhin gute Genessung. 
War am Samstag im Ilsetal biken, ab etwas unterhalb der Bremer Hütte war der Weg nicht mehr geräumt. Also 301 getragen bis dahin in der Hoffung, das dort ggf. der Weg zur Plessenburg geschoben sei. Nix da. Da es so schön war, hab ich dann das 301 bis zur Wernigeröder Skihütte im Megaschnee hochgetragen, dacht mir seir auch eine Art von Training.  

Nach 3 Stunden und 6km tragen - im hohen Schnee gehts sich`s bescheiden  - war ich dann auch total fertig und weit ab vom Auto,  da eine Abfahrt ja nicht mögich war. Nun ist mir meine Rückenmuskular bekannt.

Ich mag & lebe den Harz ! 

*Besinnliche Tage allen zusammen. *

Dan


----------



## Ritter Runkel (19. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ein schönes Zitat gelesen: "War 'ne schöne Wanderung, nur das Fahrrad hat gestört". Das triffts manchmal sehr genau.


----------



## soul_ride (8. Januar 2013)

Hier wieder mal was zum Lesen damit der Thread nicht ausstirbt. Zu finden hier http://www.nationaler-radverkehrsplan.de/praxisbeispiele/anzeige.phtml?id=2046

Interessant der Abschnitt unten: Einbindung des Nationalparks - Mountainbiking


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Januar 2013)

Danke, das ist super Futter für die nächste Runde!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Januar 2013)

gibts eigentlich ne schon eine Reaktion? Freitag is Fristablauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _"Hintergrund der Beteiligung der Nationalparkverwaltung am Projekt ist das bereits seit längerem bestehende Interesse an einer Bündelung der vorhandenen, radfahrenden Besucher durch eine optimierte Angebotsentwicklung auf *geeigneten Wegen*..."_...



Mit etwas Abstand und Nachdenken über diesen Text werde ich mal wieder richtig stinksauer!
"Bündelung der Radfahrer"? Gibt es nicht mal eine gesetzliche Grundlage für, geschweige denn ein Interesse bei den Radfahrern. Einzige Interessenten daran sind wohl wenige bornierte Wanderer, die die schönsten Wege für sich haben möchten.
Das Vorschieben des ADFC ist hanebüchen und ich unterstelle darin Absicht: der ADFC wird als versuchter Kontakt vorgeschoben, um eigenes Bemühen zu verdeutlichen, wohl wissend, das für die spezielle Region Harz und das dort relevante Mountainbiken andere Vereine stärkeren Einfluss haben.
Wenn es zu einer Verhandlung mit der Gegenseite kommt, werden sie sich in dieser Richtung einiges an scharfen Worten anhören können.
In meinen Augen sind sie juristisch nicht so abgesichert wie sie selbst wohl glauben. Man kann schon unterstellen, das sie mit Google umgehen können...

Was meinst du eigentlich mit "wo sind die Verbotsschilder? Warst du unterwegs und hast sie vermisst? Könnte eine erste Reaktion sein.



micha.qlb schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich ne schon eine Reaktion? Freitag is Fristablauf



Wir haben ihnen bis Ende Januar Frist gegeben, weil das Schreiben doch recht knapp vor Weihnachten erst raus war.
Ich rechne mit einer Antwort erst auf den letzten Drücker.


----------



## fm7775 (8. Januar 2013)

und was soll das?

 Es besteht die Absicht, den R1 von den unterhaltungsintensiven  Waldwegen auf die gut ausgebauten, straßenbegleitenden Radwege zu  verlegen.

Gerade der R1 im Wald ist viel schöner als eine Asphaltdecke neben stinkenden Autos.


----------



## masterluke63 (8. Januar 2013)

Oh mann, wenn ich die textpassagen der np lese, wird es mir kotzübel..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie liest sich das alles als ob die Rechte wieder nicht weiß was die linke tut. Bei den Schildern für die Radwanderwege sind die Richtlinien des ADFC nicht bekannt 





> Die FGSV- oder ADFC-Richtlinien hingegen waren gar nicht bekannt.


Für die Mountainbikerouten verwendet man sie dann aber?


> Für die Orientierung wurden Wegweiser entwickelt, die den ADFC-Empfehlung für Mountainbikewegweiser entsprechen



Und was ist daraus geworden? Vor allem nach der Fusion der Nationalparks. Der ganze Artikel ist gute sieben Jahre alt, da ist schon einiges Wasser die Oker runter geflossen...


----------



## soul_ride (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Schilder wirklich nicht mehr da sind, vor allem wo, würde mich das auch interessieren ob das übereifrige Biker waren oder eine offizielle Aktion...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2013)

Wird Zeit das wir wie mal blitzschlagartig dazwischen funken und die Leute ein wenig wach tasern....


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Januar 2013)

Infos für alle, die sich nicht sowieso schon unter ig-harz.de informieren:

am 17.12.2012 verschickten wir ein Schreiben an den NP Harz, in dem wir die IG Harz als Vertretung und Wahrnehmer der Interessen der Mountainbiker im Harz vorstellen. Wir bekunden darin unseren Unmut über die aktuellen Wegesperrungen, die ausschließlich gegen Mountainbiker gerichtet sind und stellen insgesamt 4 Fragen, die für die Einschätzung der Lage des MTB-Hobbys im Harz und unser weiteres Vorgehen elementar wichtig sind.
Als Antwort wurde uns kurz ein Termin zu einem Gespräch am 29.01.2013 vorgeschlagen, unsere Fragen wurden aber überraschender weise nicht beantwortet.
Auf Nachfrage am 14.01.2013 wurde uns noch einmal explizit mitgeteilt, das wir keine Antworten auf unsere Fragen im Vorfeld erhalten werden, wohl aber genug Zeit für ein Diskussion darüber bei diesem Termin bestünde.
Eine faire Diskussion ist aus unserer Sicht nicht möglich, wenn wir nicht einmal Antworten auf wichtige Fragen zum aktuellen Status im NP Harz bekommen. Uns fehlt dann schlicht die entsprechende Möglichkeit, das wir uns thematisch vorbereiten können.
Wir werden also den Termin wahrnehmen, aber in keiner Weise dort eine Diskussion führen. Es wird ein Austausch von Standpunkten geben, eine reine Informationsrunde, aber keinen Disput. Den können wir später unter fairen Voraussetzungen führen.
wirklich einverstanden sind wir mit dem Verhalten der NP Verwaltung nicht. Schauen wir, was für Erleuchtungen uns das Gespräch bringen wird.

Beste Grüße,
Garrit Wenzel,
Sprecher DIMB IG Harz


----------



## fuxy (17. Januar 2013)

Das ist doch typisch, man belächelt uns damit und nimmt uns nicht ernst.


----------



## masterluke63 (17. Januar 2013)

hi garrit, wer ist beim termin dabei? wãre dabei, falls ihr noch schlipsträger braucht..


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

masterluke63 schrieb:


> hi garrit, wer ist beim termin dabei? wãre dabei, falls ihr noch schlipsträger braucht..



Schlipsträger? Wir schlagen da in Bikeklamotten auf...
Ich bin gerade dabei, noch wen von der wirtschaftlich betroffenen Fraktion zu organisieren, das wäre für uns wichtig. Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit du da involviert bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

Ein andere, ganz akute Geschichte:
Ich bin gestern zufällig auf einen Prospekt der VBA gestoßen und habe ihn mir gerade mal angesehen. Interessant: die abgedruckten Bilder von Bikern - viele - zeigen ausschließlich - kein Scherz - Trails! Keine Schotterwege, keine Forststraßen. Ich bin nun verwundert, denn immer, wenn ich mal ein Schild der VBA sehe. liegt das an letzteren.

Ich möchte jeden bitten: könnt ihr euch den Prospekt mal besorgen und zerpflücken? Er ist in DIN A4, nennt sich
"Mountainbiking 20132
Die Magie der Berge erfahren
Harz"
und dürfte an allen Tourist-Infos etc rumliegen.
Es wäre für uns sehr wichtig, von möglichst jedem einzelnen Bild zu erfahren, wo es fotografiert wurde und welchen Weg es zeigt. Also ungefähr so:
Seite 21, zweite Bildreihe, ganz rechts: Bikepark Hahnenklee... 
Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme, das wären ganz wichtige Informationen für unser Gespräch am 29.01.!


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Januar 2013)

@Hasifisch 

hast du die möglichkeit bzw kannst du das prospekt evt hier hoch zuladen ???


----------



## jaamaa (18. Januar 2013)

Ist es dieser hier...

http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/downloads/2013_mtbkatalog.pdf


----------



## GSMarkus (18. Januar 2013)

Fragt doch die Fahrer die da zu sehen sind.z.B. Christian Deike aus Altenau.Andre Kleindienst.Und dann habe ich da noch eine Fahrerin vom Team Harzblut gesehen.

Fast vergessen das Team Harzblut sollte sich da ja auskennen,hat es sich doch selber auf die Fahnen geschrieben die VBA Strecken zu Pflegen


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> 
> hast du die möglichkeit bzw kannst du das prospekt evt hier hoch zuladen ???



Noch besser - hier ist ein direkter Link! 

EDIT
jaamaa war schneller!


----------



## Hufi (18. Januar 2013)

Haha das ist ja lustig die Bilder zeigen ja eigentlich alle verbotene Sachen.
Seite 4 die Burgruine steht oberhalb von Neustadt im Südharz. Und dort ist auf jeden Fall das Biken verboten.

Aber Werbung mit MTBiker auf verbotenen Wegen ist wohl Usus. Hier in BW wird sowas auch gern gemacht. Jetzt wieder auf der Touri Messe CMT gesehen, jede Menge MTBs in Großformat auf Trails im Schwarzwald. Wo das doch verboten ist...
Auf Nachfrage bei den Ausstellern nur Achselzucken


----------



## chris29 (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Euer Einsatz ist ja aller Ehren wert. Leider wirkt das für Leute die nicht allzu oft in den Harz kommen so, als dürfe man hier bald den MTB Sport nicht mehr ausüben.... Das dem nicht so ist, dürfte hier aber jebdem klar sein. Mich haben sogar auch schon Leute angesprochen, ob das "Trailverbot" nun überall im Harz gilt.... Ihr seht, solch brennenden Diskussionen kommen nach Aussen evt. nicht ganz so gut an. 
Deshalb auch mein Vorschlag von Damals, an die Sache etwas besonnerner ranngehen und hier im Forum keine Panikmache betreiben!
Zum Katalog kann ich folgendes sagen: Sicher sind die meisten Fotos auf schönen TRails entstanden. Alles andere wäre auch keine gute Werbung. Schließlich gibt es auch Trails im Bereich der Volksbank Arena Harz. Ich weiß, es könnten mehr sein, warum das aber nicht so ist, hatte ich schon einige Seiten vorher erläutert. Die Fotos sind teilweise auf Wegen im Nationalpark gemacht worden, in Zusammenarbeit mit Dr. F. Knolle. Alle anderen sind im übrigen Teil des Harzes gemacht worden, auf frei fahrbaren oder auch ausgeschilderten Strecken. Allerdings wundert es mich doch, dass der Katalog einem MTBler jetzt erst auffällt, schließlich gibt es den schon einige Jahre...  Und das die Bikeparks mit abgebildet sind ist auch klar, gehören ja auch in eine MTB -Broschüre. Zu dem Runden Tisch wird auch ein Vetreter der VoBa Arena anwesend sein, wer ist aber noch nicht klar....


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2013)

Hufi schrieb:


> Seite 4 die Burgruine steht oberhalb von Neustadt im Südharz. Und dort ist auf jeden Fall das Biken verboten.


Stimmt, es ist die Burgruine Hohnstein. Nur leider bekommt man diese, wenn man die VolksbankArena-Strecke N1 fährt, gar nicht zu sehen. Auch wenn das auf der Webseite der VB-Arena so beschrieben wird:


			
				volksbank-arena-harz.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mittelschwere Tour mit einigen längeren Anstiegen auf Schotterstrassen. *Vorbei an der Burgruine Hohnstein (Ausblick auf das Harzvorland)* und der Harzer Schmalspurbahn. ...


Vorbei stimmt irgendwie schon, nur leider soweit unten im Tal auf der Alten Heerstraße, dass man die Ruine oben auf dem Berg nicht sieht. Und Ausblick ins Harzvorland hat man nur an anderen Stellen, nicht von der Burgruine aus. 
Die angebotenen GPS-Daten zu dieser Route gehören übrigens immer noch zur I1. Hatte das schon vor längerer Zeit an die HARZ-Agentur GmbH gemeldet. Aber das nur am Rande.

Hinweis: Die Hervorhebung im Zitat ist von mir.


----------



## Sandhase (18. Januar 2013)

Panikmache???, 

es ist für uns wohl schon eher Fünfnachzwölf als Fünfvorzwölf.

Das Thema Sperrungen bei uns, wird wohl von vielen eher nicht wirklich wahrgenommen.  Für die meisten ist es erst Interessant wenn sie hier Fahren wollen, deshalb sollten wir vielleicht wirklich mal "Panikmachen"

Zum Thema VBA, bei mir hier (Raum Herzberg/Bad Lauterberg) verlaufen auch einige VBA Routen, von Trails oder sogar Singeltrails allerdings keine Spur. Zumal viele Routen ohne Probleme auf besagten Trails verlagert werden können.
Die Beschliderung führt aber Ausnahmslos auf Wald-Autobahnen, selbst neu erstellte Schilder ändern dies nicht.

Für mich ist der Neue Prospekt nicht mehr als ein Witz, da werden Biker von weither angelockt, um dann feststellen zu müssen, das die "Schönen" Trails wegen Verboten garnicht Befahren werden können.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (18. Januar 2013)

Sandhase schrieb:


> Panikmache???,
> 
> es ist für uns wohl schon eher Fünfnachzwölf als Fünfvorzwölf.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, da sieht es natürlich besser aus, wenn in einen Bundesweiten Forum geschrieben wird, dass hier im Harz die Mountainbiker alle nicht willkommen sin... :/
Zum Thema Strecken und deren GENEHMIGUNG der zuständigen Behörden sage ich jetzt nichts, dass hatte ich schon einmal erklärt!
Ich fahre hier selber schon 23 Jahre MTB und habe natürlich auch die Unkenrufe aller, bei der Erschießung des Nationalparks in den 90er und 2000er Jahren mitbekommen. Fühlte mich im Nachhinein nicht allzu groß eingeschränkt. 
Warten wir doch erstmal den Termin für den Runden Tisch ab und dann sehen wir, was die einzelnen Parteien vorbringen und welche Kompromisse gemacht werden können, da eines mit Sicherheit nicht passieren wird, nämlich, dass die Sperrungen komplett zurückgenommen werden.
Meines Erachtens bringt es nichts, nach Aussen hin den kompletten Harz mies zumachen, so kommt es bei anderen nämlich an. Auch wenn es so von den Protargonisten hier nicht gewollt ist. 
Des Weiteren finde ich es schon sehr befremdlich wenn Mountainbiker, die hier aus dem Harz kommen, ein Angebot für MTB Touristen die in den Harz kommen sollen, schlecht machen. 
Klar, manche Kritik ist sich auch angebracht. So zum Beispiel wird die komplette Beschilderung im Bereich LK Goslar in diesem Jahr erneuert. Auch der eher magere Anteil an Singletrails kann ich, als aktiver Mountainbiker, in gewisser Weise nachvollziehen, nur ist dieses damals nicht genehmigt worden. Unter Anderem werden sich auch Gedanken darüber gemacht, in wie weit man ein ähnliches Angebot wie in Stromberg, im Harz installieren kann, nur kostet das Geld und deshalb geht es nicht "mal eben so".....leider.


----------



## Sandhase (18. Januar 2013)

Schlecht machen tut hier niemand etwas, 
und Befremdlich finde ich es wenn in einer Touri-broschüre etwas suggeriert wird was nicht so an dem ist. Natürlich hat es den Zweck MTB-Touristen in den schönen Harz zu locken, für manche reicht das aufgeführte Tourenangebot wohl auch aus.

Aber viele (selbst erlebt) möchten halt mehr (Trails). Das mit den Genehmigungen ist natürlich eine andere Sache. Deshalb wurde ja auch die IG-Harz gegründet.

Das mit der Rüchnahme aller Sperrungen, sehe ich leider genauso, hoffen wir das die kommenden Gespräche etwas anderes erbringen.

PS. WILLKOMEN sind hier wohl ALLE, ich weiß nicht wie man auf etwas anderes schließen kann, nur weil hier auf eine vorhandene Problematik Aufmerksam gemacht wird

Gruß Martin


----------



## chris29 (18. Januar 2013)

Wie man, wenn man von ausserhalb kommt und nicht so oft hier im Harz ist, darauf kommen kann? Weil man, beim lesen einiger Beiträge das Gefühl bekommt, dass hier alles verboten wird, und das ist ja nun nicht so. Trails sind auch eine menge vorhanden, leider durften diese nicht permanent ausgeschildert werden, dass hatten wir ja schon. 
Ich bin selber ja auch schon über 10 Jahre in der DIMB und möchte natürlich auch überall fahren. Deshalb finde ich auch dir Gründung der IG gut und werde das auch unterstützen wollen. Das was ich oben und auch in anderen Beiträgen geschriben habe, ist ja auch das, was uns zugetragen wird. 
Zur Broschüre: Natürlich wählen wir die optisch schönsten Bilder aus und werden nicht die Forstwege abbilden, dass machen andere Regionen ja nun auch nicht, und da bestehen die Routen auch zum größten Teil aus Forststrassen. Allerdings ist es so, dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt erlaubt war auf diesen zu fahren.... Und im LK Goslar sind ja auch einige schöne Trails vorhanden.
Auch möchte ich hier auch kein Streit vom Zaun brechen, wir sitzen ja alle im selben Boot...


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> Deshalb auch mein Vorschlag von Damals, an die Sache etwas besonnerner ranngehen und hier im Forum keine Panikmache betreiben!...



Definiere besonnener. Bisher haben wir nichts unternommen, sondern lediglich dem NP einige Fragen gestellt, die nicht beantwortet wurden. Panik muss auch keiner machen - mir persönlich wurden einige der interessantesten Trails gesperrt, wegen denen ich überhaupt bike. Ich *habe* nackte Panik!



chris29 schrieb:


> ...Zum Katalog kann ich folgendes sagen: Sicher sind die meisten Fotos auf schönen TRails entstanden... Die Fotos sind teilweise auf Wegen im Nationalpark gemacht worden, in Zusammenarbeit mit Dr. F. Knolle....



Und das soll okay sein? Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen.
Die VBA besteht zu größten Teilen nicht aus Trails, das ist auch okay. Aber mit Trails für das Biken im Harz zu werben, die gesperrt sind, in der Kernzone liegen oder niemals zum Biken offen waren, ist schon derbe.
Vor allem, wenn die realen Strecken nicht so aussehen.



chris29 schrieb:


> ... Allerdings wundert es mich doch, dass der Katalog einem MTBler jetzt erst auffällt, schließlich gibt es den schon einige Jahre...  ...



Ich bin bisher sehr gut ohne einen Katalog für Touristen im Harz klargekommen...



chris29 schrieb:


> ...Zu dem Runden Tisch wird auch ein Vetreter der VoBa Arena anwesend sein, wer ist aber noch nicht klar....



Was für ein runder Tisch? Das ist eine Fehlinformation.
Am 29.01. gibt es ein Gespräch, in dem wir von der NP Verwaltung Antworten auf einige Fragen haben möchten, die das Mountainbiken im Harz betreffen. Das die NP Verwaltung einseitig und ohne Absprache dort noch jemanden eingeladen hat, ist eine andere Geschichte.
Wir haben nichts gegen die VBA, auch wenn diese scheinbar davon ausgeht. Nur vertritt sie leider nicht die Interessen von Mountainbikern, sondern des Tourismus. Das ist etwas anderes.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> Zum Thema Strecken und deren GENEHMIGUNG der zuständigen Behörden sage ich jetzt nichts, dass hatte ich schon einmal erklärt!...





Sandhase schrieb:


> ...Das mit den Genehmigungen ist natürlich eine andere Sache...



Ich glaube, das hier ein großes Missverständnis vorliegt.
Mit "Genehmigung meinst du sicher, das bestimmte Trails in die VBA integriert wurden, oder?
Das ist eine völlig andere Geschichte. Damit man auf Trails im Harz oder NP Harz fahren kann, muss das nicht extra genehmigt werden, dann laut einiger Paragraphen dürfen wir überall biken - noch. Die VBA hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern ist nur ein ausgeschildertes System bestimmter Routen, aber definitiv kein "Gesetz" oder eine "Ordnung", das man nur auf ihren Routen fahren darf.



chris29 schrieb:


> Wie man, wenn man von ausserhalb kommt und nicht so oft hier im Harz ist, darauf kommen kann? Weil man, beim lesen einiger Beiträge das Gefühl bekommt, dass hier alles verboten wird, und das ist ja nun nicht so...
> ...Auch möchte ich hier auch kein Streit vom Zaun brechen, wir sitzen ja alle im selben Boot...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es wirklich viele so verstehen. Aber wenn ich sehe, was bereits gesperrt ist und was dieses Jahr im Westharz noch kommt - das wird richtig bitter. Da bleiben nicht mehr viele Trails über, und wenn das wie Panikmache klingt - dann finde ich das gut...


----------



## Harzberti (18. Januar 2013)

Hab' mir gerade mal die Zeit genommen und mir den VoBa-Arena Flyer angeschaut.
Geil!! Da geht mir das Mountainbikerherz auf. Tolle Bilder klasse Wege. Würd' ich nicht hier Wohnen würde ich meinen Urlaub hier verbringen wollen.


Verstehe deshalb auch nicht diese weit verbreitete negative Einstellung zur Volksbankarena. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Macher auch nicht begeistert sind von den Wegsperrungen. Zudem begrüße ich auch das die VoBa nicht alle Hotspots der Allgemeinheit zugänglich macht. Das ist in jedem Revier so! Beworben werden die gängigen Routen - wer mehr erleben bzw. erfahren will wende sich bitte an die Locals oder an die Profis, die gerne eine Tour organisieren. 


Ich persönlich stehe deshalb auch der Teilnahme eines VoBa Vertreters positiv gegenüber. Wie stehen die zu den Wegsperrungen und dem damit verbundenen Imageverlust? 


@ Garrit 
Du suchst noch Leute, die wirtschaftliches Interesse am MTB-Sport im Harz haben? In dem Flyer findest du eine Flut davon. Wahrscheinlich haben viele von denen noch gar keine Kenntnis davon welche Pläne und was für Auswirkungen die NP Maßnahmen für sie haben.


Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandhase (18. Januar 2013)

Welcher Imageverlust, welche Auswirkungen, welche Sperrungen der VBA
Strecken???
Irgend wie bekomm ich hier was nicht mit, ist denn das Tourennetz der VBA
auch von den Sperrungen betroffen?

wieso ist denn ein Vertreter der VBA bei den Gesprächen anwesend?
 @Hasifisch

das mit mit den "Genehmigungen" ist mir schon klar habs auf die VBA bezogen.


----------



## chris29 (18. Januar 2013)

Also, noch mal.
1.
Die Genehmigungen bezogen sich natürlich auf die ausgeschilderten Teile der VBA. Die anderen Trails dürfen sicher von jedem befahren werden, solange sie nicht gesperrt sind.
2.
Die VBA ist für der Nationalparkverwaltung in der Vergangenheit immer der Ansprechpartener in Sachen MTB gewesen, da ist es verständlich, dass diese auch zu Themen bezüglich der Sachen angeschrieben wird. Ich denke daher das Interesse der NP Verwaltung an einer Teilnahme bzw. einem Statement der VBA.
3.
Zu den Fotos: Wenn Etwas vermarktet werden soll, nimmt man natürlich schöne Fotos. Es sind die Fotos auf frei befahrbaren Strecken vorgenommen worden, der Katalog kam im Übrigen im August raus, da hatte keiner was von den Sperrungen gewusst! Ich empfinde es schon als Unterstellung wenn Du schreibst, das die Wege nie für Biker freigegeben worden waren, das finde ich recht derb.
4.
Schön ist es, wenn Du nicht auf dieser Art der Werbung angewiesen bist, der Tourismus im Harz schon! Und dafür geben die Gemeinden auch Ihr Geld aus, welches Interesse sollte Seitens der Gemeinden sonst bestehen?
5.
Und auch der Satz von Gerrit, die VBA vertritt nicht die Interessen der MTBler, stimmt so nicht. Das tut sich nämlich ganz bestimmt! Ich weiß nicht ob es bekannt ist, aber die VBA unterstützte in der Vergangenheit und tut es auch noch, mehrere MTB Veranstaltungen sowie auch mehrere MTB Racingteams! Ist auf Messen vetreten usw. usf. Vermarktet z. Bsp. auch in der Broschüre sowie im Internet die regionalen Verleiher und auch Tourenguides, sofer diese Interesse daran haben! 
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit dem Harz als MTB Region geworden wäre, ohne das Wegenetz. Bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass der Harz noch nicht so weit wäre wie heute, ohne die VBA!


----------



## hasardeur (18. Januar 2013)

Ich kenne viele Mountainbiker, die nicht aus dem Harz kommen, dort gern biken, nicht auf die VBA angewiesen sind bzw. diese Strecken als mehrheitlich langweilig und öde beurteilen und viel lieber auf genau den Trails unterwegs sind, die aus bisher nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen gesperrt wurden. Genau diese Biker verlieren das Interesse am Harz, wenn diese Sperrungen nicht größtenteils wieder aufgehoben werden.
Als gebürtiger Harzer und jemand, der in der alten Heimat mit diesem wundervollen Sport begonnen hat, blutet mir das Herz, wenn das Potential des Harzes für den MTB-Sport so verbannt wird. Es wird weder dem MTB-Sport, noch dem damit verbundenen Tourismus förderlich sein, wenn nur noch breite Radwege befahren werden können. Der MTB-Sport entwickelt sich nun einmal immer mehr in den technischen Bereich, was man allein an den Trends und Absatzzahlen der Bikes erkennen kann.
Es ist höchste Eisenbahn, dass der willkürlichen Ausgrenzung und Bevormundung einer wachsenden Gruppe Waldnutzer und damit eines bedeutenden Faktors der Tourismuswirtschaft Einhalt geboten wird.
Und letztlich: Was nutzen tolle Bilder in Katalogen und Broschüren, wenn diese Angebote nicht verfügbar sind? Ich nenne das unlautere Werbung und Vorgaukeln falscher Tatsachen. Ob das Bestand hat, ist für mich fraglich.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> 2.
> Die VBA ist für der Nationalparkverwaltung in der Vergangenheit immer der Ansprechpartener in Sachen MTB gewesen, da ist es verständlich, dass diese auch zu Themen bezüglich der Sachen angeschrieben wird. Ich denke daher das Interesse der NP Verwaltung an einer Teilnahme bzw. einem Statement der VBA...



Das mag so sein, nur ist die VBA aber trotz allem kein Mounatinbiker-Projekt/Verein/Bund, sondern ein kommerzielles Produkt mit touristischem Hintergrund.



chris29 schrieb:


> ...3.
> Zu den Fotos: Wenn Etwas vermarktet werden soll, nimmt man natürlich schöne Fotos. Es sind die Fotos auf frei befahrbaren Strecken vorgenommen worden, der Katalog kam im Übrigen im August raus, da hatte keiner was von den Sperrungen gewusst! Ich empfinde es schon als Unterstellung wenn Du schreibst, das die Wege nie für Biker freigegeben worden waren, das finde ich recht derb.



Da können wir uns lange drüber streiten, ich finde es moralisch nicht korrekt - wie vieles in der Werbung.
Aber wenn du bestreitest, das auf den Bildern _auch_ definitiv und schon immer für Biker gesperrte Wege abgebildet sind, hmmm...



chris29 schrieb:


> ...4.
> Schön ist es, wenn Du nicht auf dieser Art der Werbung angewiesen bist, der Tourismus im Harz schon! Und dafür geben die Gemeinden auch Ihr Geld aus, welches Interesse sollte Seitens der Gemeinden sonst bestehen?



Tja, schön das du jetzt verstehst, was ich meine...
Ich bin ein einheimischer Mountainbiker. Ich habe keinerlei Interesse an der VBA. Wie also kann die VBA meine Interessenvertretung sein?



chris29 schrieb:


> ...5.
> ...
> Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit dem Harz als MTB Region geworden wäre, ohne das Wegenetz. Bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass der Harz noch nicht so weit wäre wie heute, ohne die VBA!



Um es mal provokativ anzugehen: vielleicht gäbe es noch keine Sperrungen, weil weit weniger Biker hier wären und ich meine Hometrails schön alleine rocken könnte?
Das war nicht ernst gemeint, soll aber zeigen, das diese Argumentation aus meiner Sicht sinnlos ist.
Um es noch einmal, gefühlt zum tausendsten mal, klar zu stellen, noch mal der Text aus unserem Forum:

Es hat niemand etwas gegen die VBA. Ich finde es aber bemerkenswert, das Werbung mit Bildern gemacht wird, die nicht auf den Strecken der VBA gemacht wurden und dort Biker zeigen. _Für mich persönlich_ ist das schon fragwürdig.
Worauf das aber abzielt: auch die VBA wirbt genau mit der Art Trails, die nun massiv gesperrt werden. In diesem Kontext ist sie also ebenso betroffen wie jeder einzelne Mountainbiker.

Die Diskussion wird hier von einigen in eine völlig seltsame Richtung gedrängt. Es gibt keine negative Einstellung zur VBA, was einfach daran liegt, das sie die meisten Insider, Trail-Fahrer und Individualisten einfach nicht interessiert. Sie ist eher für die Einsteiger in das Biken im Harz, die Urlaubs-MTBer und bedient eindeutig eher Pauschalreise-Bucher. Das ist absolut nicht negativ gemeint, auch wenn es bestimmt wieder jemand schafft, es so zu interpretieren.
Ob die VBA tatsächlich im Interesse von MTBern handeln kann/möchte/darf, wird sich wohl in den nächsten Wochen zeigen.


----------



## chris29 (19. Januar 2013)

Also, meiner Meinung nach sollte man jetzt erst einmal abwarten in wie weit es geplant ist, weitere Trails zu sperren. Und auch ich bin dafür, einen für die schon gesperrten Trails, guten Kompromis zu finden. Es ist nicht so, dass ich mit der VBA komplett zufrieden bin und sehe das natürlich auch als touristisches Angebot. Einheimische Biker und die die aus dem Umkreis kommen, weichen natürlich auf die technisch interessanteren Strecken aus, dass mach ich ja auch, auch wenn ich meist nicht den NP nutze, sondern eher hier bei uns trainiere. Trails gibt es ausserhalb des NP's übrigens ohne Ende, die alle nutzbar für Biker sind. Trotzdem sehe ich auch, dass man mit den NP drüber sprechen muss wie es weitergeht.....
Also, im Grunde bin ich derselben Meinung wie die meisten hier, mir ging es darum, dass mehrere Außenstehende zu mir gekommen sind und denken, im Harz wäre das Biken bald verboten.....


----------



## hasardeur (19. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich weitestgehend nach Konsenz an. Allerdings kann es auch nicht sein, dass man von Orten, die nahe am oder im NP liegen (z.B. ehemaliger LK WR), erst mit dem Auto 1/2 h fahren muss, um an interessante und erlaubte Spots zu kommen. Das konterkariert eine sonst umweltfreundliche Sportart.
Ich kann Dir übrigens versichern, dass die Leute aus meiner heutigen Heimat auch viel lieber auf technisch anspruchsvollen Trails unterwegs sind, als auf Waldradwegen. Nicht jeder, der hauptsächlich XC ode gar Cyclocross fährt, hat technisch nichts drauf und keinen Bock auf verblockte Strecken.


----------



## jedy (19. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt...auch auf das was am Gardasee grad in der Mache ist (Termin am 21.1. lt. Luca zur Sperrung der meisten Wege).



auch der absolute hohn. das ist ja fast so, als ob man in tirol das skifahren verbieten würde


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Also, meiner Meinung nach sollte man jetzt erst einmal abwarten in wie weit es geplant ist, weitere Trails zu sperren...



Darüber wissen wir mittlerweile sehr gut Bescheid, dürfen mit dem Wissen aber leider nicht hausieren gehen. Die Sperrungen, die für 2013 geplant sind, betreffen den westlichen Teil des NP Harz und sind wesentlich umfangreicher als die bisherigen im östlichen Teil.


----------



## chrs (21. Januar 2013)

Hey Chris29 und Hasifisch...
ich kann euch beide verstehen, ihr euch aber offensichtlich nicht so richtig oder? ;-)

Ihr beide bringt ja die richtigen Argumente, die meiner Meinung nach gar nicht mal so weit auseinander liegen.

Seht das doch mal so: die VBA MUSS definitiv mit ins Boot. Sie ist DIE Institution für den Harz, was MTB angeht. Man muss sich da doch gar keine Illusionen machen: die NP Verwaltung hat kein Interesse einige Locals zufrieden zu stellen. Der Harz lebt vom Tourismus. Dieser bringt Geld, welches bekanntlich die Welt und somit auch den Harz regiert. Also wird man richtigen "Druck" für freie Trails nur über diese Schiene aufbauen können.

Ein Argument wäre doch: selbst die VBA wirbt mit Trails, die zwischenzeitlich von der NP Verwaltung gesperrt wurden. Wenn Touristen nun erfahren, dass die VBA in dem beworbenen Umfang nicht mehr verfügbar ist, dann wird sich Enttäuschung breit machen und Touristen werden früher oder später ausbleiben. Damit geht direkt und indirekt Geld flöten.

In diesem Zusammenhang kann man auch dann wieder die Firmen, die mit der VBA zusammen arbeiten (Stichwort Werbepartner) ins Boot holen - die Lobby wird somit immer größer.

...

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## GSMarkus (21. Januar 2013)

Andere Regionen schaffen es doch auch alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen.Warum sollte das nicht im Harz möglich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2013)

Nur suggeriert die Werbung der VBA mehr als sie in Realität darstellt. Das muss man den Vertretern glaube ich mal klar machen. 
Denn positiv wird der Eindruck nicht sein wenn jemand aufgrund des Prospektes der wunderschöne Trails des Harzes zeigt zum Urlaub machen kommt und dann feststellt dass die VBA Routen selten mehr als 10% Trails enthalten. Ich wäre jedenfalls enttäuscht, wenn ich dann noch in Ecken die interessant aussehen Verbotsschilder vorfinde, überlege ich mir zweimal ob ich nochmal in den Harz fahre.

Wenn die VBA die Institution für MTB im Harz sein will, sollte sie sich auch informieren was ihre Klientel will. Der Trend geht deutlich Richtung AM und Enduro, da steckt nen Haufen Geld drin. Aber für Forstwege kommt kein AM-Fahrer extra in den Harz. Wenn sich die VBA aber von der NPV vor den Karren spannen lässt dürfte das einen hübschen Zielkonflikt geben


----------



## GSMarkus (21. Januar 2013)

Alles Theorien und Spekulation.Der Harz braucht vielleicht etwas länger die "Biker" als Zielgruppe voll zu erkennen.
Aber mal im Ernst....ging es in anderen Regionen(Alpen,Erzgebirge oder das Sauerland) ganz ohne Konflikte???
Ich glaube kaum.Also wie Chris schon schreibt keine Panik, abwarten was kommt.
Wenn man jetzt was erzwingen will kommt die Gegenseite event. gleich mit Kontra.Erst sehen was Die so anbieten oder vor haben.
Schön das einige Leute ein paar Infos mehr haben,bringt hier nicht viel wenn ihr nicht drüber reden dürft/wollt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Januar 2013)

Es will ja keiner was erzwingen. Wir wollen nur erstmal Antworten und wundern uns etwas über die bisherigen Reaktionen der NPV. Ansonsten wartet erstmal alles gespannt auf den 29.


----------



## jaamaa (21. Januar 2013)

GSMarkus schrieb:


> Erst sehen was Die so anbieten...



Haha... der war gut.
Also erst mal abwarten und Tee trinken...  und später dann jammern


----------



## GSMarkus (22. Januar 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> und später dann jammern


Ich jammer nicht ich kenne Trails die ich immer fahren kann.


----------



## chris29 (22. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nur suggeriert die Werbung der VBA mehr als sie in Realität darstellt. Das muss man den Vertretern glaube ich mal klar machen.
> Denn positiv wird der Eindruck nicht sein wenn jemand aufgrund des Prospektes der wunderschöne Trails des Harzes zeigt zum Urlaub machen kommt und dann feststellt dass die VBA Routen selten mehr als 10% Trails enthalten. Ich wäre jedenfalls enttäuscht, wenn ich dann noch in Ecken die interessant aussehen Verbotsschilder vorfinde, überlege ich mir zweimal ob ich nochmal in den Harz fahre.
> 
> Wenn die VBA die Institution für MTB im Harz sein will, sollte sie sich auch informieren was ihre Klientel will. Der Trend geht deutlich Richtung AM und Enduro, da steckt nen Haufen Geld drin. Aber für Forstwege kommt kein AM-Fahrer extra in den Harz. Wenn sich die VBA aber von der NPV vor den Karren spannen lässt dürfte das einen hübschen Zielkonflikt geben



Ich glaube, diese Diskussion führt zu nichts!
Ich habe mehrere Male geschrieben, das es unterschiede zwischen dem was man will und dem was man schlussendlich ausschilder darf, gibt. Und es war nicht gewollt, mehr Trails auszuschilder. Im LK Goslar war man seitens der Forst und untere Naturschutzbehörde noch am kulantesten. Der Forst in Thüringen und auch Sachsen Anhalt will nicht mehr genehmigen, als das was im Moment ausgeschildert ist! Selbstverständlich war die Vorplanung mit wesentlich mehr Trailanteil bei allen Strecken. 
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Du alle Strecken im LK Goslar kennst, es gibt hier einige Trails! Und die Trails auf denen die Fotos gemacht worden sind, waren offen für MTB'ler. Und mal ganz ehrlich, die VBA ist ein touristisches Angebot und wendet sich an Biker von ausserhalb, ich glaube kaum, dass explizit diese Trails gesucht werden, die auf den Fotos abgebildet sind. Vieolmehr soll die Imagebroschüre die Landschaft im Harz darstellen und nicht die einzelnen Trails abbilden, da ist es völlig egal, wo di Fotos aufgenommen werden....
Des Weiteren denke ich nicht, dass es in anderen Wegenetzen wie Sauerland oder Schwarzwald für AM Fahrer interessant ist. Fahr mal in den Süden und unterhalte Dich mit Bikern von dort, da wirst Du staunen, wie entspannt das hier noch alles ist, im Vergleich zu da unten!

Aber hier geht es ja in der Hauptsache darum, ob ein Kompromiss mit dem NP gefunden werden kann und nicht um die Vermarktung der VBA und streiten wollt ich mich nicht, stehen wir doch auf derselben Seite!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

GSMarkus schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube kaum.Also wie Chris schon schreibt keine Panik, abwarten was kommt...



Abwarten bis alles gesperrt ist??
Sorry, aber ich kann es nicht mehr hören/lesen. Es wurden bereits massiv Trails gesperrt. Hier geht es nicht darum, ob ich sie fahren kann, sondern ob ich sie fahren darf. Hier geht es darum, das mit den Sperrungen und vor allem der Art der Sperrungen ein Graben zwischen Bikern und anderen Nutzern aufgerissen wird.
Wenn du dich unter ig-harz.de als Mitglied anmeldest, erfährst du auch etwas mehr zu den Sperrungen im niedersächsischen Bereich des NP. Wenn du dann immer noch keine Panik hast, reden wir weiter.
Und auch wenn es einige hier immer noch als Panikmache oder meinetwegen dummes Geschwätz abtun: wenn man den Wortlaut des Paragraphen 12 im Nationalparkgesetz und die dazu gehörenden Ausführungen im Wegeplan so nimmt, wie sie sind, dürfen Mountainbiker tatsächlich nur auf einem kleinen Teil der Wege im Nationalpark überhaupt unterwegs sein. Die NP Verwaltung wäre damit legitimiert, diese Sperrungen massiv auszubauen. Und so wie es momentan aussieht, macht sie es auch.
Panikmache? Wenn du meinst...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

Es geht nicht um den Harz, es geht nicht um die VBA, es geht nicht um Tourismus.
Es geht darum, das die NP Verwaltung seit einigen Monaten im *Nationalpark Harz* unter dem Vorwand der Gefährdung von Wanderern *Strecken für Mountainbiker sperrt*. Die IG Harz möchte nun vom NP wissen, wie dieses Verhalten zu werten ist und will darstellen, das die Sperrungen, wie sie nun erfolgt sind, für viele Mountainbiker ein Fiasko sind. Mit den Antworten auf Fragen zu diesem Thema wird die IG Harz zusammen mit der DIMB überlegen, wie weiter vorgegangen wird. Wir hoffen dabei auf einen Dialog mit dem NP!
Hört doch bitte auf, die Diskussion mit völlig anderen Themen aufzuplustern und ungelegte Eier zu brüten.
Zumal die Vergleiche mit anderen Mittelgebirgen extrem hinken. Der Harz hat auf Grund seiner exponierten Lage und seiner Geologie einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber hier geht es ja in der Hauptsache darum, ob ein Kompromiss mit dem NP gefunden werden kann und nicht um die Vermarktung der VBA und streiten wollt ich mich nicht, stehen wir doch auf derselben Seite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (22. Januar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> Euer Einsatz ist ja aller Ehren wert. Leider wirkt das für Leute die nicht allzu oft in den Harz kommen so, als dürfe man hier bald den MTB Sport nicht mehr ausüben.... Das dem nicht so ist, dürfte hier aber jebdem klar sein. Mich haben sogar auch schon Leute angesprochen, ob das "Trailverbot" nun überall im Harz gilt.... Ihr seht, solch brennenden Diskussionen kommen nach Aussen evt. nicht ganz so gut an.
> ..



Tja. fragt sich nur wer die Diskussion angestoßen hat? Vielleicht die NPV, die bisher mit null Informationen rausrückt!?! Da kannst du jetzt die Leute hier nicht der Panikmache beschuldigen und brauchst dich nicht zu fragen warum Gerüchte entstehen.

Zum Thema Volksbank Arena. Ich bin früher einige Strecken gefahren, oder sagen wir mal, ich habe versucht sie nach zu fahren. Eine wirklich schöne Tour mit Trails war da nicht dabei. Oder kann mir jemand eine einzige Tour nennen, die wirklich für einen MTB Touristen interessant sein könnte?


----------



## chrs (22. Januar 2013)

"Die IG Harz möchte nun vom NP wissen, wie dieses Verhalten zu werten ist und will darstellen, das die Sperrungen, wie sie nun erfolgt sind, für viele Mountainbiker ein Fiasko sind."

...meinst du nicht, dass man sich die Antwort denken kann? Und genau deswegen sollte man sich doch schon mal eine Taktik mit Argumentationen zurecht legen.

Ich wollte mit meinem Post nur einen Denkanstoß in die dargestellte Richtung geben... Im Moment wird hier eine Diskussion geführt, die zu nichts führt. Die Frage ist doch, wie man sich als IG Harz darstellen möchte und was man sich konkret vorstellt. Im Moment habe ich den Eindruck die IG ist pauschal erstmal nur DAGEGEN. ...und ich glaube das ist das was Chris29 meint: das bringt so erstmal gar nichts. Man wird sich auf Kompromisse einstellen müssen. So viel steht fest. Die NPV hat ja nicht ohne Grund Maßnahmen wie die Wegsperrungen getroffen. Glaubt mir: so schnell wird eine Behörde so einen Entschluss nicht zurück ziehen... Da müssen schon rechtliche Fehler vorliegen. 

Ihr werdet sicherlich keine Gesprächs- und Verhandlungsgrundlage schaffen, wenn ihr nur stumpf dagegen seid. Also: anhören, welche Begründungen der NPV vorliegen und konstruktive Lösungsvorschläge finden. Und genau die sollten hier diskutiert werden.


----------



## chrs (22. Januar 2013)

Du scheinst dich ja gut mit Verwaltungsakten auszukennen ;-)
...dann weißt du doch auch, dass belastende Verwaltungsakte immer eine Rechtsgrundlage haben müssen und diese insbesondere an die Verhältnismäßigkeit und damit auch an die ERFORDERLICHKEIT gebunden sind oder? 
...ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass dieses gegenseitige anpampen hier keinen Spaß macht. Also evtl. mal kurz innehalten und ganz locker durch die Hose atmen. Wenn so gegenüber der NPV aufgetreten wird, werden die sofort blocken und auf stur schalten. Ich weiß wie Behörden arbeiten.... Bin selbst Beamter. (...)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Januar 2013)

Und warum sollte man hier schon öffentlich über Kompromisse diskutieren wenn man noch nichtmal alle Hintergründe kennt? Das bedeutet doch schon von vorn herein den anderen Beteiligten die grundsätzliche Korrektheit ihrer Handlungen zu bestätigen. Da besteht aber mit Sicherheit Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## fuschnick (22. Januar 2013)

chrs schrieb:


> Also: anhören, welche Begründungen der NPV vorliegen.


 
genau da liegt doch das Problem


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

chrs schrieb:


> ...meinst du nicht, dass man sich die Antwort denken kann? Und genau deswegen sollte man sich doch schon mal eine Taktik mit Argumentationen zurecht legen...



Ich entschuldige mich, wenn das jetzt vielleicht überheblich klingt, aber:
so weit sind wir schon lange. Wir haben selbst Juristen an Bord und stehen mit der DIMB und ihren Rechtsreferenten in Kontakt und ja, es gibt juristische Überlegungen und Ansätze/Möglichkeiten. Aber die möchten wir gar nicht ausnutzen.
Im Moment ist es so, das alle, vielleicht sogar der NP selbst, völlig im Trüben fischen. Deshalb ist das Gespräch am 29. ausschließlich dazu da, die aktuelle Lage aufzuklären. Erst wenn wir vom NP handfeste Aussgaen zum Status bekommen haben, können wir selbst handeln.
Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich Ideen und Konzepte, zum Einen von der IG selbst (Respekt statt Sperrung), zum Anderen von der DIMB.
Das ist dann der nächste Schritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

chrs schrieb:


> ...
> ...dann weißt du doch auch, dass belastende Verwaltungsakte immer eine Rechtsgrundlage haben müssen und diese insbesondere an die Verhältnismäßigkeit und damit auch an die ERFORDERLICHKEIT gebunden sind oder?...



_Wir_ wissen das, die Frage ist, ob es auch dem NP klar ist. Es gibt einige Hinweise darauf, das dem nicht so ist. Vor allem ist der NP bisher in keinster Weise bereit, die Erforderlichkeiten zu bennenen, was dem Ganzen ein gewissen heimlichen Aspekt verschafft.



chrs schrieb:


> ...ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass dieses gegenseitige anpampen hier keinen Spaß macht. Also evtl. mal kurz innehalten und ganz locker durch die Hose atmen. Wenn so gegenüber der NPV aufgetreten wird, werden die sofort blocken und auf stur schalten. Ich weiß wie Behörden arbeiten.... Bin selbst Beamter. (...)



Hier pampt doch keiner - es ist eben eine hitzige Diskussion. Kein Wunder bei dem Thema...
Das mit dem "auf stur machen" ist aber wieder so eine komische Aussage...als wäre der NP in seinem jetzigen Verhalten gegenüber Mountainbikern nicht bereist völlig stur, kompromisslos und uneinsichtig.
Es gibt eine Aussage von Dr. Knolle in einer Antwort an ein Mitglied der IG Harz, in dem er die jetzigen und geplanten, umfangreichen Sperrungen bereist als Kompromiss der NP Verwaltung bezeichnet.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

chrs schrieb:


> Du scheinst dich ja gut mit Verwaltungsakten auszukennen..



Ja.

Ausserdem gibt es ja schliesslich den Wegeplan. 

Ich kann das aus meinen beiden Telefonaten mit Herrn Knolle nur bestätigen, was Hasifisch schreibt. Die fischen vermutlich voll im Trüben, haben Druck seitens des (vermutlich) Harzclubs und der allgemeinen Interessenvertreter und müssen gleichzeitig schauen, dass sie mit ihrem NP kein Land verlieren - denn dagegen kämpfen sie seit der Wende. 

Wenn es eine Konfrontation gäbe, bei der man auf stur schalten würden wollte, das wäre es die mit dem Harzclub, vermute ich.

Na ich bin mal auf euer Treffen und das Fazit (Ergebnis wäre wohl zu hoch gegriffen) gespannt....Viel Glück bzw. Glückauf!


----------



## verano (22. Januar 2013)

Der Ton wird rauer... schade! Vielleicht sollten alle mal ne runde Biken gehen. Ich finde es nicht gut, wenn hier über Sachen spekuliert wird die nicht Fakt sind, so zbsp die Auslegung des Wegeplans. Das geht von massiven Sperrungen bis hin zum Verbot aller Pfade... und das ist momentan reine Spekulation. 
Ich finde es gut, dass es die IG gibt und das wir jetzt mit der NPV in Kontakt treten, um über die aktuellen und auch geplanten Sperrungen zu reden. Aber damit ist es doch zunächst (!) auch gut.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, wir sollten jetzt einfach ein bisschen Vertrauen in die Personen setzen, die zur Speerspitze der IG Harz gewählt/ernannt wurden. 

Ich wiederhole mal das oft Gesagte/Geschriebene: "Am Ende haben wir dasselbe Ziel."
Welcher Weg dahin führt, wird sich zeigen. Wir brauchen dazu aber auf jeden Fall Geduld. Irgendwelche "Verfahrensfragen" sind solange nebensächlich, wie nicht derselbe Fehler stoisch wiederholt wird. Es geht hier schließlich nicht darum, unmittelbar eine Verwaltungsklage anzustreben, sondern erst einmal beide Seiten anzunähern. Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen. Ich erwarte von diesem ersten Treffen lediglich zwei, vielleicht drei Dinge:

- Motive und Pläne der NPV
- Darstellung der IG Harz als ernst zu nehmende Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker
- Bereitschaft aller Parteien zur Konsenzfindung (das wäre schon die Krönung)


----------



## verano (22. Januar 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2013)

Mit den letzten beiden Beiträgen wäre dann zu diesem Thema auch alles gesagt... zumindest bis zum besagten Treffen.

Wer doch noch nicht genug hat, sollte sich wirklich mal die Mühe machen alle 700 Beiträge dieses Threads durchzulesen oder sich bei der IG-Harz informieren. Es würden sich dadurch viele Fragen von selbst beantworten und bestimmt auch so manch einen dazu bewegen über seine Äußerungen nachzudenken. Wer dann immer noch nicht weiß um was es geht... tja, der will dann wohl nicht verstehen!


----------



## Braunbaer (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn die NPV auf den Brief der IG-Harz nicht schriftlich antworten möchte, sondern ein Gespräch sucht, so finde ich das sehr positiv. Wenn jmd. von der VA teilnimmt, wieso nicht. Am besten wären noch ein Vertreter der Wanderer dabei, denn nur, wenn alle in den Dialog kommen, kann das Problem gelöst werden.

Herzlichen Dank an die ehrenamtlichen aus der DIMB-IG, vielleicht schafft Ihr es, den Mountainbiker gegenüber dem Wandervolk in einem positiveren Bild darzustellen. Ihr habt mein Vertrauen und ich bin extra für Euch in den DIMB eingetreten.

Nebenbei sollten auch wir Mountainbiker uns fragen, was wir an uns verbessern könnten. Ich fahre gelegentlich im Harz und mache mir so meine Gedanken. Wenn eine Gruppe vollvisiertragender Kampfeinheiten an den Wandersleuten nichtgrüßend vorbeiprescht, dann würde ich das als Wanderer auch nicht gut finden. Oder die Biker, die sich nur im Urlaub aufs MTB wagen und den Hirtenstieg ohne Helm runterschlittern... dass es da noch keine Toten gab, ein Wunder.

Ich bin im NP Harz schon fast überall gefahren und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt. Ein freundlicher Blick, ein freundliches Wort und selbiges wird fast immer erwidert. Leider sind es immer die 2% schwarzen Schafe, die den Ruf ruinieren. Vielleicht wäre ein zusammen mit den Wanderern aufzustellender Verhaltenscodex hilfreich? Nur als Idee.

Es wäre schön, wenn ich auch im nächsten Urlaub im Harz noch biken kann... Ihr habt mein Vertrauen, Ihr schafft das schon. 

Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Januar 2013)

Das Gespräch ist nun Geschichte und nur um erst mal das weitere Zerkauen von Fingernägeln zu unterbinden - wir sehen es durchaus positiv.
Die Haltung des NP ist in gewissen Grenzen flexibel, es wurde Bereitschaft zur Diskussion und zur Veränderung an den derzeitigen Sperrungen signalisiert. Eine generelle Rücknahme der Sperrungen kommt nicht in Frage, dazu gibt es aus Sicht der NP Verwaltung teils zu drastische Gründe für die Maßnahmen.
Generelle Übereinkunft und Einsicht bei der NP Verwaltung scheint es bei der technischen Umsetzung der Sperrungen zu geben, also die Form und Aufstellung der Schilder betreffend, sowie in der Verbesserungswürdigen Kommunikation der Sperrungen.
Außerdem haben wir nun Rechtssicherheit, was das Befahren der Wege im NP Harz betrifft. Da lagen wir übrigens alle falsch. angeregt wurde auch eine direkte Kommunikation zwischen DIMB und Harzklub, da werden wir uns demnächst ransetzen.
Wir selbst konnten unsere Ansichten wohl ganz gut darstellen und uns sowie die DIMB vorstellen. Vor allem boten wir unsere tatkräftige und unter Umständen auch finanzielle Unterstützung bei der Realisierung eines positiven Miteinanders zwischen den Nutzergruppen im Harz an. Wir würden uns also an Beschilderungen, Aufklärungsarbeit und Wege-Instandsetzungen etc. gern beteiligen.

Bitte entschuldigt, das es im Augenblick keine ausführlicheren Infos gibt, wir müssen nun erstmal selbst alles verarbeiten und sortieren, dann gibt es in den nächsten Tagen die Details.

Viele Grüße,
Garrit Wenzel, Sprecher DIMB IG Harz


----------



## hasardeur (29. Januar 2013)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.....


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2013)

Mir kam da gerade eine Idee: Wäre es nicht möglich/sinnvoll, auf der IG-Harz-Seite, im Mitgliederbereich (also mit beschränktem Zugang), eine Liste mit erlaubten Trails zu pflegen. Ich stelle mir eine Auflistung vor mit den Zugangskoordinaten (Kartenausschnitt, GPS, evtl. komplette Tracks), ein paar Bildern und den klassischen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Ich denke, dass viele hier entweder nicht wirklich Locals sind oder sich eben nur in ihrem direkten Umkreis gut auskennen. Mit einer entsprechenden Auswahl an guten Trails fiele es leichter, die gesperrten Trails zumindest fürs Erste zu meiden, um nicht Öl ins Feuer der NPV zu gießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (4. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mir kam da gerade eine Idee: Wäre es nicht möglich/sinnvoll, auf der IG-Harz-Seite, im Mitgliederbereich (also mit beschränktem Zugang), eine Liste mit erlaubten Trails zu pflegen. Ich stelle mir eine Auflistung vor mit den Zugangskoordinaten (Kartenausschnitt, GPS, evtl. komplette Tracks), ein paar Bildern und den klassischen Schwierigkeitsgraden. Ich denke, dass viele hier entweder nicht wirklich Locals sind oder sich eben nur in ihrem direkten Umkreis gut auskennen. Mit einer entsprechenden Auswahl an guten Trails fiele es leichter, die gesperrten Trails zumindest fürs Erste zu meiden, um nicht Öl ins Feuer der NPV zu gießen.


 
Hallo,

schau hier mal rein,hier werden nur die Sperrungen aufgeführt.Warum sollte deiner Meinung das nur im Mitgliederbereich gelistet werden und nicht für
alle zugänglich sein ???? Es geht doch hier um den Sport MTB und der sollte für alle frei einzusehen sein.
http://www.ig-harz.de/offiziell/10-uebersicht-der-sperrungen.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## hasardeur (4. Februar 2013)

Also mir geht es eben gerade nicht um die Sperrungen, auch wenn deren Publikation vielleicht sogar noch wichtiger ist. Mir geht es vielmehr darum, Alternativen zu teilen, also Trails mit ähnlichem Reiz aber erlaubt. Wie geschrieben, hat wohl jeder seine lokalen Trail-Tips, aber würde gern auch Abwechslung in erreichbarer Distanz haben. Also der Wernigeröder gern einmal in Bad Lauterberg fahren oder der Seesener einmal im Bodetal.
Ob geschützter Bereich oder nicht, hängt davon ab, ob diese Informationen prinzipiell allen Menschen verfügbar gemacht werden sollen oder eben nicht. Ich bin mir einfach nicht sicher, was besser ist und entscheide mich dann lieber für die restriktivere Option. Da ich aber ohnehin wohl eher Profiteur wäre (die meisten mir bekannten Trails stehen auf der Sperr-Liste), ist das eher nicht von Bedeutung.


----------



## keyoshix (4. Februar 2013)

Entweder es wird ein gemeinschaftlicher Gedanke gepflegt oder es wird alles vor der Öffentlichkeit verborgen bzgl. Trails und anderen Wegen. 

Ich teile gerne meine erkundeten Strecken mit anderen, profitiere aber auch von Anderen. Oft lese ich hier Aussagen wie "Strecken nur per PN oder nur für Mitglieder". 

Finde ich nicht gut diese Vorgehensweise. Die Argumente die das Verhalten stützen, sind wahrlich unbegründet. 

Ihr wollt den MTB-Sport im Harz attraktiver gestalten, dann bitte nicht so. 


Tptlk.II


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Februar 2013)

Jeder darf seine Meinung haben. Jeder darf selbst entscheiden, was er anderen, vor allem fremden Menschen erzählt oder nicht.
Es gibt hier genug Strecken, die durch starkes Befahren die Aufmerksamkeit der Förster etc auf sich gezogen haben und dann auch für die Entdecker/Erbauer irgendwann dicht gemacht wurden.
Jeder kann sich auf unserer Website anmelden und dort nachschauen. Allerdings wird durch so eine nicht öffentliche Handhabung verhindert, das solche Sachen im Google Ranking ganz oben erscheinen etc.
Das wir den Harz attraktiv machen möchten, ist nicht wahr, das ist er für uns schon. Wir wollen dafür sorgen, das keine Wege gesperrt werden und das es ein Dialog mit den Behörden gibt.


----------



## micha.qlb (5. Februar 2013)

99 % der Harztrails sind in diversen Maps verzeichnet. Es wird auch kein Geheimnis aus diesen gemacht. Allerdings gibt es Trails die sensibel zu handhaben sind. Über die muss nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden. Das hat aber nicht damit zu tun irgendwas zu verheimlichen zu wollen oder den Harz unattraktiv machen zu wollen. IM Gegenteil.


----------



## keyoshix (5. Februar 2013)

Für Aussenstehende wirkt es sehr nach Geheimniskrämerei. Zumal dieser Thread hier öffentlich ist. 


Tptlk.II


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Nun ja, secret Trails/Spots sind doch nicht außergewöhnlich in unserem Sport.


----------



## chrs (5. Februar 2013)

...um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen: was ist denn nun beim Gespräch raus gekommen?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Februar 2013)

Okay, ich fasse mal ganz grob und ganz kurz zusammen -inhaltlich wird so unsere Pressemitteilung demnächst aussehen.
Wir brauchten ein paar Tage, um das Gespräch aufzuarbeiten.

Wir konnten uns als DIMB und IG Harz und damit Interessenvertretung der Mountainbiker im Harz vorstellen. Offensichtlich wird das von der NP Verwaltung erst mal positiv gesehen. Denn nach eigener Aussage sucht sie immer das Gespräch und den Kontext mit den Nutzergruppen.
Es gibt dort definitiv etwas "veraltete" Ansichten was das Mountainbiken angeht - eine oft gehörte Argumentation im zu den Sperrungen war ja das typische "...da kann man ja sowieso nicht fahren...". Man kann auch davon ausgehen, das nach wie vor große Unterschiede zwischen dem Wandern und allen anderen Nutzungsarten des Harzes gesehen werden, was die Natur-Erlebbarkeit angeht. Das sehen wir anders und versuchten auch das zu erklären.
Bei den Gründen für die aktuellen Sperrungen gab es ein überraschende Wende - es werden doch nicht nur die "Konflikte" zwischen Wanderern und Bikern als Grund genannt, sondern auch und vor allem der Naturschutz, gerade am Hohnekamm.
An diesem Punkt haben wir einige Vorschläge unterbreitet, und zwar auf folgender Erkenntnis basierend:
es ist für einen Mountainbiker viel verständlicher, wenn er zum Schutz einzelner Wegabschnitte sein Fahrrad schiebt oder trägt, auch gern mehrere Einhundert Meter, als das er die Sperrung eines ganzen Gebietes akzeptiert!
Unser Ziel muss es sein, den Hohnekamm zumindest teilweise wieder für das Mountainbiken zu öffnen. Dazu ist die DIMB IG Harz gern bereit, handfest zu helfen. Also Umbau oder Neubau von Stegen, Absicherung empfindlicher Stellen, vernünftige Beschilderung etc.

Ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt und Ärgernis ist aus unserer Sicht die Art und technische Umsetzung der Sperrungen. Die Schilder sind kriminalisierend, verschärfen dadurch Vorurteile gegen Mountainbiker und sorgen für Konfrontation - selbst erlebt. Außerdem fehlen sie oft an wichtigen Einmündungen und es gibt kein "Sperrung zu Ende" Schild. Auch hier boten wir Mitarbeit an. Unser "Respekt statt Sperrung" Schild wurde interessiert aufgenommen.



Gleiches gilt für die Trailrules der DIMB, die wir mehrfach ausgedruckt mit dabei hatten und verteilen konnten.

Außerdem haben wir nun Rechtssicherheit, was das Befahren der Wege im NP Harz angeht. Es existieren insgesamt 748 km Wege. Davon sind ("nur" nach Ansicht von NP Mitarbeitern) 25 km gesperrt, der Rest kann befahren werden.
so könnte man das stehen lassen, wollte man sich den Status schönreden...
Die Realität: das Konglomerat aus Nationalparkgesetz § 6 und § 12 zusammen mit dem zugehörigen Wegeplan erlaubt das Mountainbiken auf 241 km wegen im NP Harz. Dort geht auch (zum Teil?) die VBA entlang und diese wege können wohl nicht gesperrt werden.
Alle anderen Wege sind laut Wegeplan _keine_ Fahrradwege - somit werden Mountainbiker dort also geduldet, der NP kann aber jederzeit sperren, und zwar ohne Angabe von Begründungen (was nicht heißt, das sich jemand dahingehend geäußert hätte) und wir sind dort - das beschreibt es wohl am besten - auf Bewährung unterwegs.
Heißt für uns: rücksichtsvoll gegenüber Natur und anderen Nutzern, aber das gilt wohl hoffentlich sowieso für jeden!
Laut Aussage der NP Verwaltung sind keine weiteren Sperrungen im S-A Teil geplant, wohl aber im Westharz, wo genau, wurde aber nicht gesagt. Angeblich soll vorher mit der IG Harz darüber gesprochen werden.

Mit der VBA ziehen wir an einem Strang, das ist nach dem Gespräch völlig klar. Die Sperrungen können nicht in ihrem Interesse sein, Herr Zamzow und Christian haben klar Stellung bezogen, das hilft uns allen sehr.

Habe ich was vergessen?
Bestimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (5. Februar 2013)

die Idee mit dem Schild finde ich sehr gut


----------



## chrs (5. Februar 2013)

Das klingt doch gar nicht so schlecht! 
Danke für die Info!


----------



## ohmtroll (5. Februar 2013)

Diese verlogene Argumentation der NP Verwaltung: Wenn der vorgegebene Schutz der Wanderer nicht zieht, schiebt man den Naturschutz vor (nach). Da latschen Wandermassen den Brocken und die für Mtbler gesperrten Wege hoch und runter. Naturschutz? Lasst euch nicht verarschen. Welches Tier oder welche Pflanzen sollten ein paar einzelne Radfahrer pro Woche denn stören? Das ist so albern.


----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Diese verlogene Argumentation der NP Verwaltung: Wenn der vorgegebene Schutz der Wanderer nicht zieht, schiebt man den Naturschutz vor (nach). Da latschen Wandermassen den Brocken und die für Mtbler gesperrten Wege hoch und runter. Naturschutz? Lasst euch nicht verarschen. *Welches Tier oder welche Pflanzen sollten ein paar einzelne Radfahrer pro Woche denn stören?* Das ist so albern.



Gemeint wird damit die Bodenerrosion sein. Speziell an Feuchtstellen, welche dort sichtlich mehr durchs MTB verursacht wird, als der "drumherrumwandernde und somit Chickenways anlegende Wanderer".


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Februar 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Gemeint wird damit die Bodenerrosion sein. Speziell an Feuchtstellen, welche dort sichtlich mehr durchs MTB verursacht wird...



Was zu beweisen wäre. Wahrscheinlich ist das typische Matschloch eher ein Emergenz-Produkt von vielen Wanderern (plus einzelnen MTBlern) wie z.B. der Kuhtritt auf einer Alm.  Siehe wikipedia, Emergenz, Abschnitt Soziologie/Menschenmengen

Die von der NPV vorgebrachten Gründe sind Behauptungen. Ohne Beweiskraft. Eigentlich müsste man erst einmal die Besucherströme messen, um irgendwelche Aussagen treffen zu können! Das hat die NPV aber nicht nötig. Wie in der Politik üblich, wird die Gruppe mit der geringsten Lobby eingeschränkt. Damit ist die (Wanderer-)Mehrheit zufriedengestellt. Die NPV hat damit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: 1. Kann sie behaupten, sie hat etwas für den Naturschutz getan, und 2. ist die Öffentlichkeit beruhigt. So funktioniert Politik. Wenn wir an der Stelle Gerechtigkeit wollen, sind wir vollkommen fehl am Platz. Die NPV hat keinen Grund, sich einen Zentimeter in unsere Richtung zu bewegen. Die Mobilisierung des Gastgewerbes hilft da wenig, da die NPV auf die "vielen" restlichen Kilometer Wegenetz verweist.

Das Matschloch ist ein schönes Phänomen, da lohnt es sich mal drüber nachzudenken. Viele MTBler fahren geradeaus durch, fast alle Wanderer laufen drumherum. Die Wahrnehmung begünstigt den Wanderer: Beim ersten Blick in ein Matschloch sieht man die Reifenspur zuerst, die Fußspur gar nicht oder später?!


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Die letzten Beiträge sind plausibel und sicher realistisch. Die Frage ist, wo führt uns das hin? Wie hat das Einfluss auf die Verhandlungen mit der NPV? Welche Maßnahmen, Aktionen, Strategien sind nach den Erkenntnissen aus dem ersten Treffen erfolgversprechend?

Mir schwirren viele Gedanken und Ideen durch den Kopf. Nur wenige bleiben länger und keiner ist geeignet, eine von uns allen gewünschte Änderung in kurzer Zeit zu versprechen.

Ich sehe es schon von Beginn an so, dass wir als Minderheit auftreten. Wenn wir ehrlich sind, haben 80% der im Harz Bikenden kaum bis kein Interesse, die gesperrten Trails zu fahren. Für die größte Menge ist und bleibt der Brocken DAS Ziel und die Wege dahin führen entweder über Schienen (Brockenbahn) oder breite Wege & Straßen. Ich weiß aber auch, dass uns eine devote Einstellung nicht weiter bringt. Also muss es meiner Meinung nach das Ziel sein, auch die Mountainbiker auf unsere Seite zu ziehen, denen die VBA sicher ausreichend Spannung und Abwechslung bietet. Nur wie gelingt das?

Wir sollten jetzt einfach mal aufhören, uns aufzuregen und über die Situation oder die Engstirnigkeit einiger Zeitgenossen zu beschweren. Das haben wir lange genug getan. Sollten wir nicht besser Ideen sammeln, diskutieren und aussortieren, wie wir unserem Ziel näher kommen?

Um den Anfang zu machen: Ein Gedanke drängt sich bei mir immer wieder in den Vordergrund. Am Ende müssen wir auf uns aufmerksam machen. Nennt es Werbung, PR oder Marketing. Ein Instrument dazu sind Veranstaltungen. Weshalb sollte nicht ein Mountainbike-Festival-Harz neben solchen Größen wie Willingen, Brixen oder Riva existieren können. Neben den beiden "großen" Bike-Bravos gibt es ja auch noch ein paar andere und natürlich Hersteller. Rose hat beispielsweise gerade einmal zwei Testcenter. Eines davon im Harz. Warum wohl?
Dazu kommt, dass der aktuelle Enduro-Hype unsere Auffassung von Mountainbiken trifft und vielleicht noch ein weiteres Rennen gebrauchen kann. Neben vielen geilen "Naturarenen" haben wir auch den Bikepark Braunlage. Kann man das nicht verbinden? Am Ende haben wir im Harz Potential für MTB-Events von XC bis hin zu allen Gravity-Disziplinen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir es schaffen würden, so etwas wie ein Grobkonzept auf die Beine zu stellen. Für den Rest gibt es Spezialisten. 

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn mein Ansatz plausibel widerlegt werden kann. Aber dann kommt bitte auch mit Gegenvorschlägen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich verrate nicht zu viel, wen ich hier mal Folgendes durchsickern lasse:
mich beschäftigt momentan ein Umfrage mit dem Hauptziel, die Position der einzelnen Mountainbiker zum Ziel unserer Verhandlung heraus zu bekommen.
Also: bin ich mit den aktuellen Sperrungen einverstanden, will ich, das einige zurückgenommen werden, trete ich dafür ein, alle zurück zu nehmen. Und dann Fragen zum Verhalten im Harz, zur Tourenhäufigkeit etc pp. Die Umfrage ist recht detailliert ausgearbeitet und wurde von mir als Entwurf an einige Leute der DIMB und andere geschickt, um sie bestätigen/ablehnen/verfeinern zu lassen. Das wäre für uns eine super Basis, die eigenen Ziele als IG Harz zu definieren.
Mehr dazu später, Nachfragen bringen erstmal auch nix, da so etwas wirklich von Experten fertig gemacht werden muss, bevor es losgehen kann. Außerdem will ich eine "Meinungsbildung" im Vorfeld möglichst unterbinden...
Einen schönen Ansatz sehe ich auf jeden Fall in unseren Saison-Touren. Diese sollten wir in den nächsten Jahren auf jeden Fall zu einem kleinen Event mit Einbeziehung der örtlichen Gastronomie ausbauen. Warum nicht über zwei Tage, mit mehreren Touren nach Skills, Vorlieben und Ausdauer? Mit gemeinsamen Abendprogramm, Schrauber- und Fahrtechnikkursen, Testrunden etc pp


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die letzten Beiträge sind plausibel und sicher realistisch. Die Frage ist, wo führt uns das hin? Wie hat das Einfluss auf die Verhandlungen mit der NPV? Welche Maßnahmen, Aktionen, Strategien sind nach den Erkenntnissen aus dem ersten Treffen erfolgversprechend?...



Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel:
1. Mountainbiken umwelt- und sozialverträglich ausüben und darauf hinwirken, dass das auch alle anderen tun
2. In Gesprächen mit der NPV höflich, aber bestimmt vorgeschobene Argumente zurückweisen, auf 1. hinweisen und die NPV darauf aufmerksam machen, das Mountainbiker keine Naturnutzer zweiter Klasse sind. Aussagen wie "Duldung" und "auf Bewährung" können nicht akzeptiert werden

Ob Deine Idee mit den Rennen und Festivals (außer man beschränkt das auf einen Park) auf Gegenliebe stoßen werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Insbesondere für ein richtiges Endurorennen braucht man schon sehr aufgeschlossene Behördenvertreter und Grundstückseigentümer; deswegen gibt es auch in Deutschland nur wenige.



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Warum nicht über zwei Tage, mit mehreren Touren nach Skills, Vorlieben und Ausdauer? Mit gemeinsamen Abendprogramm, Schrauber- und Fahrtechnikkursen, Testrunden etc pp



Das würde prima hier hinpassen


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> Das würde prima hier hinpassen



Ich weiß...


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel:
> 1. Mountainbiken umwelt- und sozialverträglich ausüben und darauf hinwirken, dass das auch alle anderen tun
> 2. In Gesprächen mit der NPV höflich, aber bestimmt vorgeschobene Argumente zurückweisen, auf 1. hinweisen und die NPV darauf aufmerksam machen, das Mountainbiker keine Naturnutzer zweiter Klasse sind. Aussagen wie "Duldung" und "auf Bewährung" können nicht akzeptiert werden
> 
> Ob Deine Idee mit den Rennen und Festivals (außer man beschränkt das auf einen Park) auf Gegenliebe stoßen werden, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Insbesondere für ein richtiges Endurorennen braucht man schon sehr aufgeschlossene Behördenvertreter und Grundstückseigentümer; deswegen gibt es auch in Deutschland nur wenige.



Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen. Gespräche mit der NPV müssen sein, können aber nicht allein zum Ziel führen. Diese Gespräche können und werden nicht helfen, das recht stereotype Bild des Mountainbikers und das des Gravity-Mountainbikers im Speziellen positiv zu verändern. Genau so wenig wird es für eine bessere Wahrnehmung der Bedeutung diese Nutzergruppe sorgen. Ich sehe diese Gespräche eher als Möglichkeit der Reflektion und Diskussion, aber nicht als Plattform der Mountainbiker. Wie Garrit geschrieben hat, ist man bei der NPV der festen Meinung, dass es ausreichend Wege im NP Harz für Mountainbiker gibt und die gesperrten Trails ohnehin nicht befahrbar sind. Es gab auch keinen Anlass zur Hoffnung, dass diese Wahrnehmung als überholt erkannt wurde. Wie willst Du das durch eine "Tafelrunde" korrigieren? Die Zurschaustellung der Vielseitigkeit des Mountainbike-Breitensports ist mMn besser geeignet. 

Andere Biker auf korrektes Benehmen im Wald hinzuweisen ist wichtig, doch wie erreichst Du die Pfingst- und Himmelfahrts-Radler, die sich ein- oder zweimal pro Jahr mit der Brockenbahn auf den Berg kutschieren lassen und dann mit Highspeed zwischen den Menschenmassen bergab preschen? Das Bild des Bikers ist leider durch solche Typen schneller versaut, als durch gutes Benehmen korrigiert. Ein mehr oder weniger spektakuläres Event hinterlässt viel bleibendere Eindrücke, als eine Gruppe höflicher Biker.
Bei meiner Event-Idee habe ich natürlich auch an einen Park gedacht. Dieser Park könnte der in Braunlage sein. Zwischen dem Wurmberg und Schierke gibt es auch jede Menge Möglichkeiten, weitere Shows und "Rennen" zu veranstalten. Ein Event mit zwei Zentren (Schierke und Braunlage) fände ich cool.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Findet der 2013 wieder statt? Würde ja fast perfekt zu meinem Ansatz mit den zwei Zentren passen, da die Streckenführung zwischen Schierke und Wurmberg stattfindet. Zumindest wäre es ein Anfang...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Februar 2013)

Hat aber bis auf den Namen nicht viel mit Enduro zu tun...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, den Micha vom Endurothon wollte ich sowieso mal anlabern wegen unserer IG etc 
Aber das ist definitiv ein XC-Rennen mit technischen Passagen.


----------



## hasardeur (7. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hat aber bis auf den Namen nicht viel mit Enduro zu tun...



Sei doch mal konstruktiver. Nein sagen ist leicht. Sag mal, was Deiner Meinung nach funktionieren könnte!!

Uns an den Endurothon zu hängen bzw. diesen in ein anderes Event zu integrieren, wäre gerade wegen der irreführenden Namensgebung gut. Nur so kannst Du Einfluss nehmen oder "echtes" Enduro (was ist das eigentlich) ergänzend daneben stellen.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (7. Februar 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht konstruktiv sein, da ich beim besten Willen nicht weiß, wie man die Streckensperrungen rückgängig machen kann. Hoffen, daß man auf vernünftige Gesprächspartner auf der Seite der NPV trifft. Wenn nicht, Pech...
Der Endurothon ist ein nettes XC-Rennen, wollte man sich da mit einem Enduro-Rennen einklinken, müssten die Strecken schon derb umgebastelt werden. Ich bin auf der kleinen Runde (ich weiß, die große ist etwas technischer, aber dafür war ich zu schlapp) bergab nur am Kurbeln und Brüllen gewesen. Und ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, wieso ein Enduro-Rennen die Rücknahme der Wegesperrungen nach sich ziehen sollte. Es kann auch im Gegenteil heißen: da habt ihr euern Spaß gehabt, also lasst den Wanderern auf den Stiegen auch ihre Ruhe. Evtl. mit einem Verweis auf die Bikeparks.
Übrigens könnte ich durchaus mit ein paar zeitlich begrenzten Sperrungen leben, fände sie angesichts der Zunahme der Befahrungen durchaus sinnvoll.

Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, haben wir nix in der Hand.


----------



## downhillsau (7. Februar 2013)

Der Name ist wirklich irreführend. Wie so etwas funktionieren kann, zeigt sehr erfolgreich die Mad East Challenge in Altenberg (http://www.madmission.de/). Neben dem Marathon findet dort ein "richtiges" Endurorennen statt, welches perfekt organisiert ist. So etwas wäre hier im Harz genau das Richtige, um vor allem auch das Anliegen der IG vielen Leuten näher zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrs (8. Februar 2013)

Hat denn jemand man die Frage an die NPV gerichtet, ob eine Rücknahme der Wegsperrungen für die überhaupt in Frage kommt und wenn ja unter welchen Voraussetzungen?


----------



## HelmutK (8. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Andere Biker auf korrektes Benehmen im Wald hinzuweisen ist wichtig, doch wie erreichst Du die Pfingst- und Himmelfahrts-Radler, die sich ein- oder zweimal pro Jahr mit der Brockenbahn auf den Berg kutschieren lassen und dann mit Highspeed zwischen den Menschenmassen bergab preschen? Das Bild des Bikers ist leider durch solche Typen schneller versaut, als durch gutes Benehmen korrigiert. Ein mehr oder weniger spektakuläres Event hinterlässt viel bleibendere Eindrücke, als eine Gruppe höflicher Biker.



Bei dem hier angesprochene Problem spielt u. a. ein Aspekt eine entscheidende Rolle - unser Freizeitverhalten. Viele Menschen - auch Wanderer und Mountainbiker - nutzen das  Wochenende oder verlängerte Feiertagswochenenden, insbesondere bei schönem Wetter, für Ausflüge in andere Regionen landen dann regelmäßig in den bekannten Bereichen dieser Regionen und dort herrscht dann plötzlich Hochbetrieb. Bei Euch z. B. am Brocken. Locals meiden solche Bereiche an solchen Tagen, weil sie sich auskennen und fahren dort nur an den Tagen, wo weniger Betrieb ist, oder auf Routen, auf denen nicht so viel los ist. Der ortsfremde, touristisch orientierte Biker ist nicht per se schlecht, ihm fehlt halt die Ortskenntnis eines Locals und letztlich sind wir alle gleichermaßen Ortsfremde und Locals, je nach dem, wo wir unterwegs sind.

Wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist, dann liegt die Lösung nahe. Man braucht für ortsfremde Biker ein Konzept, mit dem man an solchen Spitzentagen die Besucherströme lenkt. Das bedeutet aber nicht nur, ein Angebot an attraktiven Strecken, auf denen dann vorzugsweise gefahren wird, sondern auch Werbung und Information darüber, damit die Leute dort dann freiwillig fahren, weil es eben für sie attraktiv ist und sie diese finden bzw. dorthin gelenkt werden. Macht man das richtig, dann braucht man keine Verbote oder Sperrungen.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...Die Zurschaustellung der Vielseitigkeit des Mountainbike-Breitensports ist mMn besser geeignet.
> ...



Warst Du mal auf einem Bikefestival? Damit erreicht man nur Mountainbiker und Bekannte von Mountainbikern. Interessant für Zuschauer ohne Insiderwissen sind maximal die damit verbundenen Dirt-Events und sowas wie das sogenannte "Enduro" in Torbole.

Beides hat aber nichts mit der natur- und sozialverträglichen Ausübung des Mountainbikesports in einem Nationalpark zu tun.



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Andere Biker auf korrektes Benehmen im Wald hinzuweisen ist wichtig, doch wie erreichst Du die Pfingst- und Himmelfahrts-Radler, die sich ein- oder zweimal pro Jahr mit der Brockenbahn auf den Berg kutschieren lassen und dann mit Highspeed zwischen den Menschenmassen bergab preschen? Das Bild des Bikers ist leider durch solche Typen schneller versaut, als durch gutes Benehmen korrigiert. ...



Diese wirst Du auch mit MTB-Events nicht erreichen.



hasardeur schrieb:


> ...
> Bei meiner Event-Idee habe ich natürlich auch an einen Park gedacht. Dieser Park könnte der in Braunlage sein. Zwischen dem Wurmberg und Schierke gibt es auch jede Menge Möglichkeiten, weitere Shows und "Rennen" zu veranstalten. Ein Event mit zwei Zentren (Schierke und Braunlage) fände ich cool.



Weißt Du, wieviel Arbeit schon die Veranstaltung eines Hobbyrennens macht? Ich weiß es, denn wir veranstalten jedes Jahr den schlossx.de. 
Vom Einholen der Genehmigungen von Grundstücksbesitzern und diversen Behörden für ein Endurorennen ganz zu schweigen (sowas geht in einem Bikepark nicht).

Zersplittert Eure Kräfte nicht!

Das einzige, was dauerhaft Erfolg verspricht, ist die schon erwähnte Vorbildfunktion, das Aussortieren schwarzer Schafe und das Gespräch mit Behörden, Wanderern usw. usf. Gerade das Gespräch mit Fußgängern sollte jeder auf seinen Touren selbst suchen; dabei kann man mit wenig Aufwand viele Vorurteile korrigieren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. Februar 2013)

Das einzige, was dauerhaft Erfolg verspricht, ist die schon erwähnte Vorbildfunktion, das Aussortieren schwarzer Schafe und das Gespräch mit Behörden, Wanderern usw. usf. Gerade das Gespräch mit Fußgängern sollte jeder auf seinen Touren selbst suchen; dabei kann man mit wenig Aufwand viele Vorurteile korrigieren.[/quote]

Vorbildfunktion, Gespräch mit Wanderen.....genau das tun wir ja seit Jahren (ich gehe mal von mir und den Mitfahrern aus, die ich auf den gemeinsamen Touren kennengelernt habe). Der NPV-Verwaltung ist's egal. Übrigens muss kein Wanderer nachweisen, das er ein edler Mensch ist damit er im NP _geduldet_ wird. 
Ich werde mein Rad in die Holtemme werfen und mir ein Motorrad kaufen. Mit dem prügle ich dann 20x pro Tag am Torfhaus vorbei und beschalle ordentlich den NP. Das ist ja erlaubt.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ..
> Das einzige, was dauerhaft Erfolg verspricht, ist die schon erwähnte Vorbildfunktion, das Aussortieren schwarzer Schafe und das Gespräch mit (..) Wanderern usw. usf. *Gerade das Gespräch mit Fußgängern sollte jeder auf seinen Touren selbst suchen; dabei kann man mit wenig Aufwand viele Vorurteile korrigieren.*



Na das machen doch alle eh schon immer und überall..

Radfahren darf ich aber auch noch neben Gesprächstherapie?
Alle 2min wieder irgendwelchen netten Menschen erklären was man da macht und dass das garnicht gefährlich ist und ja man posiert doch gerne für ein Foto...die NICHT netten Menschen sind eh hoffnungslose Fälle. 
Und meist waren die dann von sonstwo und kommen eh nie wieder dorthin.

@ Ritter_Runkel: word!


----------



## ohmtroll (8. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Übrigens muss kein Wanderer nachweisen, das er ein edler Mensch ist damit er im NP _geduldet_ wird.
> Ich werde mein Rad in die Holtemme werfen und mir ein Motorrad kaufen. Mit dem prügle ich dann 20x pro Tag am Torfhaus vorbei und beschalle ordentlich den NP. Das ist ja erlaubt.



Du hast es begriffen! Außerdem werden die Tiere durch ein- und aus-atmende Radler, in Verbindung mit schmatzenden Reifen und klappernden Ketten stärker gestört als durch angetrunkene Wandergruppen. 
Also: Vereinsmeier einladen, während des Herauffahrens mit der Dampfeisenbahn und beim Herabstürzen vom Brocken ordentlich laut besaufen und die Natur schützen. Quasi genauso einfach wie ne Kiste Krombacher kaufen und die Natur schützen.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Februar 2013)

chrs schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand man die Frage an die NPV gerichtet, ob eine Rücknahme der Wegsperrungen für die überhaupt in Frage kommt und wenn ja unter welchen Voraussetzungen?



Ja - nicht alle - daran arbeiten wir...



Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens könnte ich durchaus mit ein paar zeitlich begrenzten Sperrungen leben, fände sie angesichts der Zunahme der Befahrungen durchaus sinnvoll.
> 
> Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, haben wir nix in der Hand.



Temporäre Sperrungen sind extrem schwierig zu handhaben. Da hat auch der NP im Gespräch schon angedeutet, das so etwas nicht in Frage kommt.
Nix in der Hand stimmt definitiv nicht  auch ein NP und sogar Gesetze (!) müssen sich an bestehendes Recht halten, und da könnte es schon Ansatzpunkte geben. Diese werden jedoch erst genutzt, wenn sich in den nächsten Monaten auf "friedlichem" Weg nichts tut.



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Du hast es begriffen! Außerdem werden die Tiere durch ein- und aus-atmende Radler, in Verbindung mit schmatzenden Reifen und klappernden Ketten stärker gestört als durch angetrunkene Wandergruppen.
> Also: Vereinsmeier einladen, während des Herauffahrens mit der Dampfeisenbahn und beim Herabstürzen vom Brocken ordentlich laut besaufen und die Natur schützen. Quasi genauso einfach wie ne Kiste Krombacher kaufen und die Natur schützen.



Nun, dazu muss man wissen, das ein gewisser Forstwissenschaftler Herr Andreas Pusch sich mal dahingehend äußerte, er halte Mountainbiker für das Wild im Wald für eine größere Störung als Wandergruppen - da die Fahrräder sich leiser und schneller bewegen.
Warum uns diese Aussage interessiert?
Google mal selbst nach dem Namen...


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Das einzige, was dauerhaft Erfolg verspricht, ist die schon erwähnte Vorbildfunktion, das Aussortieren schwarzer Schafe und das Gespräch mit Behörden, Wanderern usw. usf. Gerade das Gespräch mit Fußgängern sollte jeder auf seinen Touren selbst suchen; dabei kann man mit wenig Aufwand viele Vorurteile korrigieren.



Vorbildfunktion, Gespräch mit Wanderen.....genau das tun wir ja seit Jahren (ich gehe mal von mir und den Mitfahrern aus, die ich auf den gemeinsamen Touren kennengelernt habe). Der NPV-Verwaltung ist's egal. Übrigens muss kein Wanderer nachweisen, das er ein edler Mensch ist damit er im NP _geduldet_ wird. 
Ich werde mein Rad in die Holtemme werfen und mir ein Motorrad kaufen. Mit dem prügle ich dann 20x pro Tag am Torfhaus vorbei und beschalle ordentlich den NP. Das ist ja erlaubt.[/QUOTE]

Es ging weder um erlaubt/verboten noch um den Nachweis edler Gesinnung; das ich den Begriff "Duldung" als Frechheit empfinde, habe ich oben schon erwähnt. Es ging einzig und allein um die Imageförderung...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Radfahren darf ich aber auch noch neben Gesprächstherapie?
> Alle 2min wieder irgendwelchen netten Menschen erklären was man da macht und dass das garnicht gefährlich ist und ja man posiert doch gerne für ein Foto...



Man kann es auch übertreiben, keine Frage


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun, dazu muss man wissen, das ein gewisser Forstwissenschaftler Herr Andreas Pusch sich mal dahingehend äußerte, er halte Mountainbiker für das Wild im Wald für eine größere Störung als Wandergruppen - da die Fahrräder sich leiser und schneller bewegen.
> Warum uns diese Aussage interessiert?
> Google mal selbst nach dem Namen...



Das ist halt das blöde an solchen unbewiesenen Behauptungen, sie sind oft eingängig und auf den ersten Blick gut nachvollziehbar, aber an der konkreten Beweisführung hapert es dann - ebenso wie an der Widerlegung.

Und wenn es dann ein Forstwissenschaftler, zumal der Leiter des NP, behauptet, wird es ganz schwierig...und mir fallen in der Tat nur ganz wenige Gegenargumente ein - mindestens für Eckerlochstieg, Höllenstieg, Beerenstieg, Moorstieg, Pfarrstieg dürfte das mit dem "schnell und leise" ja nun mal echt nicht zutreffen .

Vielleicht sollte man den mal auf diese Standardtour über den Hohnekamm mitnehmen, da wär er zu Fuss ja eh schneller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (8. Februar 2013)

Die Idee finde ich gar nicht so abwegig. Außerdem erleben die NPV-Leute so einmal die Reaktion der meisten Wanderer und nicht nur die Nörgelei von ein paar Ewig-Gestrigen.


----------



## chris29 (11. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nun, dazu muss man wissen, das ein gewisser Forstwissenschaftler Herr Andreas Pusch sich mal dahingehend äußerte, er halte Mountainbiker für das Wild im Wald für eine größere Störung als Wandergruppen - da die Fahrräder sich leiser und schneller bewegen.
> Warum uns diese Aussage interessiert?
> Google mal selbst nach dem Namen...



Wo durch sich das Wild am meißten gestört fühlt, sind wohl die kleinen grünen Männchen mit ner Wumme in der Hand. Ich fahre ja auch im Winter so meine Strecken, oft genug kommt es dabei vor, dass sich neben mir Hirsche usw. befinden. Bisher ist selten mal eines vor Schreck tot umgefallen. Im Gegenteil, die laufen manchmal sogar neben mir her,in sicherer Entfernung versteht sich ;-)
Gut im NP ist das Jagen ja verboten, trotzdem sind die MTBler dem Wild relativ egal....Meine Meinung!
Das mit dem Event finde ich eigentlich ne gute Sache, zumal ich das in Altenau ja seit 13 Jahren mitorganisiere. Es ist in der Tat aber wirklich so, dass man nicht unbedingt die Wandervögel damit anlockt und mit denen diskutieren kann. Und der Event in Altenau ist schon der Größte im Harz und Norddeutschland, was MTB betrifft. 
Matthias Faber hatte mich mal angesprochen, ob wir Interesse an einer Ausrichtung von einem Endurorennen haben. Hatte mich daraufhin mal umgehört, das Forstamt war wenig begeistert von der Idee. In Schierke ist das lt. einer Aussage von Michael Sagner noch viel schwieriger, die haben schon mit dem Endurothon genug Probleme die Genehmigungfen zu bekommen. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde das echt begrüßen wenn sowas hier ausgerichtet werden würde, sehe aber auch nicht, dass es realisiert werden kann....


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Februar 2013)

chris29 schrieb:


> Wo durch sich das Wild am meißten gestört fühlt, sind wohl die kleinen grünen Männchen mit ner Wumme in der Hand...





Hi Christian,

ich weiß von Micha Sagner auch, was die für Probleme haben...das ist da immer ein Kampf. Und im Winter, der Schonzeit für das Wild, tummeln sich da täglich viel mehr Leute auf den Pisten...verstehen muss und kann man das alles nicht...
Ein Endurorennen im NP Harz zu organisieren würde ich auch niemandem empfehlen und mich auch selbst nicht daran wagen...das könnte nur ringsherum stattfinden und da müsste man schauen, wo durch vorhandene alte Bebauung, Altlasten etc. Umweltaspekte berücksichtigt werden können.


----------



## HelmutK (12. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist halt das blöde an solchen unbewiesenen Behauptungen, sie sind oft eingängig und auf den ersten Blick gut nachvollziehbar, aber an der konkreten Beweisführung hapert es dann - ebenso wie an der Widerlegung.



An der Widerlegung muss es nun wirklich nicht liegen 

Das Mountainbiken gehört zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien Naturzerstörer, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage. (Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343)

Eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Aussagen zu den "unbewiesenen Behauptungen" gibt es hier

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/a...dG_Anlage_1_zur_Offiziellen_Stellungnahme.pdf

und noch viel mehr aus aller Welt kann man hier

http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek

finden. Das kann und sollte man ruhig mal lesen und kann es dann in der öffentlichen Auseinandersetzung ganz konkret zitieren bzw. darauf verweisen. Wir müssen uns nicht für Dumm verkaufen lassen, sondern können die anderen ruhig auch mal selbstbewusst erklären, was denn die Tatsachen sind

Wie das geht? Hier ein Beispiel aus einem Posting auf der Facebook-Seite Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen:

"Generell ist wegen der im Vergleich zu Füßgängern höheren Geschwindigkeit des Mountainbikens und den egozentrischen Ansprüchen moderner Trendsportarten auf die letzten naturnahen Räume mit einer stärkeren Frequentierung der Landschaft und einer höheren Belastung abgelegener, bisher eher unberührter Gebiete zu rechnen. Schon jetzt werden die Aussagen der vorliegenden stör- und wildökologischen Studien zur großräumigen Zerschneidung und Beunruhigung von Wald- und Wildlebensräumen schlichtweg nicht anerkannt. Unter www.natursportinfo.de de listet das Bundesamt für Naturschutz allein über zwanzig Studien auf, die konkrete Auswirkungen auf Tierarten, Vegetation und Räume im Wald belegen." schreibt der BUND in dem gestern von mir kommentierten Papier.

Lieber BUND, wir haben sogar über 50 online im Volltext verfügbare Publikationen auf der Homepage der DIMB öffentlich zugänglich gemacht und gelesen, aber es geht nicht darum, wer die Existenz von Studien behauptet. Es geht darum, was in den Studien steht und welchen Wert sie haben. Wir haben uns mal die Mühe gemacht, einmal unter dem Stichwort "Mountainbike" nach den von Ihnen angeführten Studien auf www.natursportinfo. de zu suchen und uns diese anzuschauen:

"Diese Zusammentragung enthält nur Literaturangaben oder Informationen Dritter, jedoch keine empirischen Daten. Spezielle störungsökologische Aspekte werden auf einem generalisierenden Niveau abgearbeitet, was für die Zielsetzung der Broschüre jedoch angemessen ist. Teilweise werden interessengebundene Informationen von Waldbesitzern oder Jägern übernommen." schreibt z. B. das BfN zu Seewald, Mountainbiking - Natur und Umwelt, was der "Studie" wohl nicht gerade einen überragenden Nutzwert zubilligt. Stützt sich der BUND auf solche "Studien"? Etwas mehr Qualität hätten wir da schon ganz gerne.

"Gegenüber Mountainbikefahrern reagieren Gämsen ähnlich wie gegenüber Wanderern." (Ingold u. a., Tourismus/Freizeitsport und Wildtiere) und "Unter Berücksichtigung sämtlicher Parameter kommen die Autoren jedoch zu dem Schluss, dass die Reaktion der Gemsböcke in den Wanderer-, Jogger- und Mountainbike-Experimenten nicht grundsätzlich verschieden war."(Gander/Ingold, Verhalten von Gemsböcken (Rupicapra rup. rupicabra) gegenüber Wanderern, Joggern und Mountainbikefahrern) mag vieles belegen, aber sicher nicht die Notwendigkeit einer Diskriminierung von Mountainbikern, ganz abgesehen davon, dass Gemsen in Hessens Wäldern nicht ihren natürlichen Lebensraum haben. Das kann uns auch nicht gerade überzeugen.

"Natursport kann zu einer bewussteren Umweltwahrnehmung verhelfen. Dadurch entsteht auch ein bewussterer Umgang mit der Natur." (Gissler, Umweltwahrnehmung und Handlungsweisen von NatursportlerInnen) und "Somit stellen Mountainbiker aufgrund ihrer positiven Einstellung zur Natur und zum Naturschutz sogar eine aussichtsreiche Zielgruppe für Naturschutzmaßnahmen dar, welche jedoch zielgerichtet und angemessen kommuniziert werden sollten." (Schwarzkopf, Mountainbiker und Natur(schutz)) spricht auch Bände! Wir lieben und respektieren die Natur - warum will uns der BUND aus ihr vertreiben? 

Lieber BUND, da bleiben wir doch lieber bei unserer sachorientierten Arbeit und verweisen einfach mal auf folgende Aussagen:

Das Mountainbiken gehört zu den umweltfreundlichsten Sportarten. Der in der öffentlichen Diskussion vielfach erweckte Eindruck, die Mountainbikefahrer seien Naturzerstörer, entbehrt jeglicher sachlicher Grundlage. Die relativ geringfügigen ökologischen Beeinträchtigungen, die aufgrund von Untersuchungen nachgewiesen werden konnten, lassen sich durch rücksichtsvolles Verhalten und durch die Beachtung des Wegegebots vermeiden. Die ökologisch unter Umständen gravierendsten Konflikte mit dem Naturschutz - die Beunruhigung schützenswerter Tierarten - sind in erster Linie durch planerische Maßnahmen (im Verantwortungsbereich von Kommunen, Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden) zu lösen: durch die Verlagerung bzw. Sperrung von Wegen, die durch entsprechend sensible Gebiete führen. . Der positive Beitrag des Radfahrens (auch des Mountainbikens) zur Erhaltung einer hohen Umweltqualität überwiegt bei weitem die möglichen Umweltkonflikte. (Hans-Joachim Schemel, Wilfried Erbguth, Handbuch Sport und Umwelt, 3. überarbeitete Auflage, Aachen 2000, Seite 342, 343)

It has been evidenced that the impacts of mountain biking and tramping, however, are not dissimilar, and as trampers currently possess almost unlimited access to national parks, this is clearly a case of unjustifiable discrimination (Richard Cassels-Brown, Mountain bike classification under the National Parks Act (1980): An environmental and social impact analysis, N.Z. 2002).

Lieber BUND, das und vieles mehr können Sie auf http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/online-bibliothek alles nachlesen, denn wir betreiben Informationspolitik für Mountainbiker und für die Natur und ihren Schutz. Und was schreibt das Bundesamt für Naturschutz dazu: "Auf Grund der Geländegängigkeit der Mountainbikes können Lebensräume mit empfindlicher Flora und Fauna beeinträchtigt werden. Um diese Auswirkungen zu minimieren, haben sich in Deutschland z.B. die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbiking e.V. (DIMB) und in der Schweiz die Arbeitsgruppe Politik und Umwelt von Swiss Cycling gebildet: Diese setzen sich nicht nur für die Anliegen des Bikesports ein, sondern auch für die Aufklärungsarbeit hinsichtlich der ökologischen Auswirkungen ihres Sports ein."


----------



## spitfire4 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Harz IGler,

ich war eine Weile weg und habe gesehen, dass sich hier eine Menge getan hat. Soviel, dass ich nach dem lesen des 10 Beitrags gedacht habe, es sei schon irgendwie besser, wenn wir eine Newsletter für die IG Mitglieder einrichten würden, mit den neuesten Aktivitäten, erreichten Teilzielen und weitere geplante Maßnahmen. Den letzten 5 Beiträgen zufolge geht es wohl darum Behauptungen seitens der NPV zu widerlegen. 

Zum Gesprächstermin mit der NPV am 29.01.13, was ist denn letztendlich dabei rausgekommen? Welche Fragen wurden denn gestellt und nicht beantwortet? Steht das hier irgendwo zwischen den 100 Beiträgen die mir zwar aufzeigen, wie sehr das Vorhaben der NPV der Gegenseite auf den Piepmatz geht, inhaltlich aber nicht viel an der Sache ändern?  

Also, wie gesagt, eine DIMB IG Harz Newsletter in der wir gefilterte, auf die nächsten Schritte aufbauende, strategieführende Information bekommen, wäre klasse. Oder gibt es das alles schon und ich bin nicht im Verteiler? 

Gerne würde ich nochmal genau wissen, welche Strategie wir generell haben. Wenn es noch keine konkrete gibt und keinen genauen Handlungsplan, dann möchte ich vorschlagen vorrangig, neben der Suche des freundlichen Gesprächs mit der NPV, auch ein wenig mehr auf uns (DIMB IG Harz) und unser "Problem" (unbegründete Wegsperrungen im Harz) aufmerksam zu machen und mit mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf den Erwerb weiterer Mitglieder Fokus zu legen. Je größer die Opposition die belegte Tatsachen und Argumente gegen die Wegsperrungen aufzeigen kann, desto geringer die Möglichkeit der NPV ihr Vorhaben ohne Weiteres durchzuführen. 

Zum Saisonstart, z.B. wäre es doch klasse, wenn der Tourist im Harz in jedem kleinen Örtchen und auf jeder größeren Veranstaltung auf die Thematik mit einem Plakat oder auch einem kleinen Stand hingewiesen würde. 

Beste Grüße,
Mauri


----------



## micha.qlb (12. Februar 2013)

Aloha,

Detailliertere Informationen (auch fast ohne Spam^^) stehen auf der IG-Harz-Seite im Mitgliederbereich.

Dieser Thread hier dient ja so der allgemeinen Information.

also: www.ig-harz.de  anmelden & Infos erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spitfire4 (12. Februar 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> Detailliertere Informationen (auch fast ohne Spam^^) stehen auf der IG-Harz-Seite im Mitgliederbereich.
> 
> ...



Perfecto! Muchas Gracias! 
Hab mich bereits registriert.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Februar 2013)

Kann man nicht mal ein paar Wege für Wanderer sperren! Ich sehe hier das als Gleichberechtigung an! !-)


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2013)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Kann man nicht mal ein paar Wege für Wanderer sperren! Ich sehe hier das als Gleichberechtigung an! !-)


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Februar 2013)

Interessanterweise ist da sogar durchaus was dran - die "Priorisierung" einer einzelnen Nutzergruppe, wie es der NP mit Wanderern macht, geht durchaus nicht mit allen Gesetzen und Rechtsansichten konform - um es mal milde auszudrücken...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß von einem alten Wernigeröder Wanderer, daß durchaus im Bereich Brocken Ausschilderungen verschwunden sind, um Fußwege "auszutrocknen". Kein Verbot, aber Fremde werden da nicht mehr langlaufen und irgendwann ist der Weg weg, soweit reicht dann die Bevorzugung wohl doch nicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2013)

Bitte nicht verwechseln!
Was du meinst, betrifft die allgemeine Umsetzung des Wegeplans, der auch vorsieht, das einige Wege komplett rückgebaut werden und dafür sogar andere neu entstehen. Das liegt am ursprünglichen Sinn und Auftrag des NP, dem Naturschutz.
Was für uns bitter und problematisch ist, ist die Priorisierung des Wanderns auf allen weiteren Wegen - die so sogar im Gesetz und im Wegeplan steht. Dadurch kann im Prinzip jederzeit nach belieben zum Fahrradfahren gesperrt werden. Zum Wandern nicht...

EDIT übrigens darf man im NP nur auf Wegen unterwegs sein, die als Wanderweg markiert sind. D.h. tatsächlich: kein Schild, Weg tabu!


----------



## Harzerbub (28. Februar 2013)

Hier geht es gar nicht um Konflikte zwischen Wanderen und Mountainbiker!

Hier geht es darum das es entscheidenen Leuten in der Naturpark Verwaltung und höher einfach nicht passt das man mit Rädern durch den wald fähert !!! nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt jede Menge Gutachten aus Bayer , Hessen ect die belegen das der Wald mehr beschädigt wird durch MTB´s Noch das es größere Konflikte zwischen Wanderen und Mountainbiker gibt. Wohl aber Einbußen im Gastronomie und Hotelbereich.
Diese Verbote machen unqualifizierte Sesselpuper aus purem Egoismus!!
Die soillen mal nach Afrika und gegen Wilderer vorgehen. Aber "keine Traute"!!!

Also Widerstand !!!
In diesem Sinne Ride on !


----------



## fm7775 (1. März 2013)

öhm, ist am Sonntag der Ausflug mit Snowboard. wo ist dann der Treffpunkt?


----------



## kalihalde (1. März 2013)

fm7775 schrieb:


> öhm, ist am Sonntag der Ausflug mit Snowboard. wo ist dann der Treffpunkt?


 
PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## fuschnick (1. März 2013)

Harzerbub schrieb:


> Hier geht es gar nicht um Konflikte zwischen Wanderen und Mountainbiker!
> 
> Hier geht es darum das es entscheidenen Leuten in der Naturpark Verwaltung und höher einfach nicht passt das man mit Rädern durch den wald fähert !!! nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt jede Menge Gutachten aus Bayer , Hessen ect die belegen das der Wald mehr beschädigt wird durch MTB´s Noch das es größere Konflikte zwischen Wanderen und Mountainbiker gibt. Wohl aber Einbußen im Gastronomie und Hotelbereich.
> Diese Verbote machen unqualifizierte Sesselpuper aus purem Egoismus!!
> ...


 
Hä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

Also ich bin am Sonntag nicht dabei, es taut wie Sau und ist deshalb für mich uninteressant...  
Übrigens falscher thread...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaamaa (1. März 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Hä


Hab's auch nicht verstanden.

Übrigens war heute wieder einmal die Bravo Zugabe für DIMB Mitglieder im Briefkasten. Interessant war der Bericht über den Harz als MTB Revier... natürlich sehr aktuell mit Hohnekamm und allen Drum und Dran. Da hat ja wohl einer gepennt


----------



## hasardeur (1. März 2013)

Kann man doch mal der NPV unter die Nase reiben. Nach dem Motto: Schaut mal, was MTBer in ganz DE am Harz reizt. Autobahn fahren die schon genug bei der Anreise.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hab's auch nicht verstanden.
> 
> Übrigens war heute wieder einmal die Bravo Zugabe für DIMB Mitglieder im Briefkasten. Interessant war der Bericht über den Harz als MTB Revier... natürlich sehr aktuell mit Hohnekamm und allen Drum und Dran. Da hat ja wohl einer gepennt



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. März 2013)

Wäre evtl. sinnvoll, wenn die IG Harz die entsprechenden Magazine generell um Vorsicht bzw. um Rücksprache beim Schreiben solcher Artikel bittet.
Den Harz-Artikel selber brauchste nicht lesen: siehe an, man kann auch nördlich der Alpen ein bissl radfahren, aber da regnets immer, aber dafür trinken 'se da immer Schierker Feuerstein und fressen Würschte (sind aber nicht trendy aus Tofu)...na ja.


----------



## micha.qlb (3. März 2013)

sehr informativ...ich habe gelernt:

Fahrrad nach der Tour abkärchern & 
Bei INteresse an geführten Touren über den Hohnekamm, an die VBA wenden 


...aber man soll ja nicht alles schlecht reden. Ich finde es erfrischend, dass zumindest mal über den Harz berichtet wird. Auch ist der Artikel m.E. ganz gut geschrieben. 
Durch das konsequente Schlechtwettergejammer sollen Schönwetterbiker gar nicht erst auf die Idee gebracht werden den Harz zu beradeln....gezielte Besucherlenkung nennt man das


----------



## Ritter Runkel (3. März 2013)

Aber ich will meckern: entweder stellt man eine Region ordentlich vor oder lässt es bleiben. Über jedes Alpenseitental wird ellenlang berichtet, der Harz wird auf den paar Seiten abgehandelt, das ist nicht angemessen, bedenkt man vor allem das Einzugsgebiet des Harzes. Das sieht dann eher nach Alibi aus, die Bike ist halt ein Wurschtblatt.


----------



## mw.dd (3. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ... die Bike ist halt ein Wurschtblatt.



Das habe ich auch gedacht, bis ich mal eine WOMB, Freeride oder Mountainbike Rider versucht habe zu lesen. Da kommt man sehr schnell drauf, das die Bike noch das lesbarste unter dieser Art von Magazinen ist...

Die Alpenzentrierung kommt durch den Sitz der Redaktion und den Aktionsradius der Beteiligten zustande. In München hat man halt sonst nichts außer den Alpen


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2013)

Die BIKE hat sich bislang auch noch nicht zu anderen Wegesperrungen geäußert. 
Nichtmal zum Gardasee. 

Die Jungs von der Freeride befahren einen 150 Prozent verbotenen Trail und freuen sich. Lausbuben.

Aber die Alpen hätte ich auch gerne vor der Haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (3. März 2013)

Ich habe das Thema erst jetzt entdeckt und möchte nicht den ganzen Threadt durchwälzen. Gerad der Harz ist ein schönes Bikegebiet. Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge und welche Trails sind von einer Sperrung betroffen? gibt es eine Karte wo die Strecken einegtragen sind?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2013)

"Wegeplan" von der Seite der NPVW downloaden (gidf),
im Groben kann man sagen: 
Hohnekamm, Eckerlochstieg oben, Eckergrund, Ilsetrail und Stieglitzeck - waren schon seit Jahren gesperrt. Kommt bald noch mehr.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. März 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema erst jetzt entdeckt und möchte nicht den ganzen Threadt durchwälzen. Gerad der Harz ist ein schönes Bikegebiet. Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge und welche Trails sind von einer Sperrung betroffen? gibt es eine Karte wo die Strecken einegtragen sind?



Hier der Link zum NP Harz.
Man muss sich unter "Aktuelles" auf Seite 3 Durchklicken, um diese Info zu erhalten. Von "eindeutigem Hinweis" kann da keine Rede sein...

Auch interessant:
von Wegen Probleme nur mit MTBs...

Zum Bike-Artikel:
ich kenne den Micha Sagner, der dort erwähnt wird, sogar persönlich und werde ihn mal zu den Hintergründen befragen. Der Artikel ist so wie er ist einerseits ein Nackenschlag, da nun unbedarfte Biker, angelockt explizit zum Hohnekamm etc. sich auf saftige Worte eifriger Wanderer freuen dürfen...
Andererseits: ein Beweis für uns, was am Harz attraktiv ist...


----------



## micha.qlb (4. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> von Wegen Probleme nur mit MTBs...



Das habe ich vorige Woche Samstag am Hohnekamm auch gesehen. Es waren ja Unmengen von Langläufern unterwegs. Die Wenigsten haben die Loipe genutzt. Der Großteil ist auf den Wegen gefahren.....und querfeldein waren eindeutige Spuren zu sehen. UNd nicht wenig.

Genauso erschreckt haben mich, ist schon eine Weile her, die Teilnehmer am Brockenmarathon?? Ich war mit meiner Guten wandern und in Höhe Skilift war eine Verpflegungsstation. Nicht Wenige der Supersportler haben aufgenommene Flüssigkeit direkt wieder im Wald vergossen. Ohne das Wegegebot zu beachten!!

Naja...Ich will nicht mit Heiligenschein rumrennen und mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen....hmm...doch will ich


----------



## chris29 (4. März 2013)

Moin Jungs!
Ich habe den Bike Artikel auch gelesen. Meiner Meinung nach, ist er zwar recht nett geschrieben allerdings doch am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Ich habe auch als erstes den Eindruck bekommen, dass es hier im Harz ewig und 3 Tage regnet.... So ein Artikel ist schon ein Stück weit Werbung, nur leider kommt diese so nicht unbedingt bei den Bikern an. Mir ist schon beim lesen langweilig geworden, zumindest hatte ich jetzt nicht den drang, sofort auf's Bike zu steigen und eine schöne Tour zu unternehmen, hätte ja regnen können  Aber woher solls denn auch kommen, bei Michas Veranstaltung, den Endurothon in Scherke, hat's die letzten Jahre ja auch immer geregnet ))

Aber es ist nicht nur die Bike so, alle Andren schreiben meist nur über ferne Ziele oder eben über die Alpen, is ja auch schön da!


----------



## Stevensf9 (8. März 2013)

Klar ist es in den Alpen schön. Aber wer in der Gegend von Alfeld wohnt, für den ist der Harz ja fast ein Heimspiel, während die Alpen jedes Mal einen Urlaub mit "Familienstress"  bedeuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

Zwei Neuigkeiten:

- der NP überarbeitet seinen MTB-Flyer, druckt darauf auch die Trailrules ab und legt uns den Flyer zur Ansicht vor, bevor er gedruckt wird - gut.
- nicht gut: es kam jetzt eine Antwort mit Stellungsnahmen zu den einzelnen Sperrungen, die momentan schon existieren. Vorerst nur soviel: nach diesen Angaben ist alles, was von unserer Seite zum Mountainbiken gesagt wurde, völlig an den Damen und Herren abgeprallt. Wandern ist gut und fördernswert, Biken schädigt die Natur und Wege und gefährdet die Wanderer an engen Stellen, weshalb dort das Mountainbiken verboten wird. Wir müssen nun intern erstmal die einzelnen Punkte analysieren, können aber schon sagen, das einige Ansichten des NP schicht falsch, nicht nachvollziehbar und unfair sind.
Höhepunkt: einer der Wege ist nach Ansicht des NP ein "historischer Wanderweg des Harzklub", was eine "Doppelnutzung" ausschließt. Also ich musste nach diesem Text ein wenig um Fassung ringen, da hier wieder mal eine völlig neue Begründung ins Feld geführt wurde und wir uns schon fragen, wie ernst der NP unser Ansinnen nimmt, wenn er es nicht für nötig hält, solche Aussagen im Gespräch zu tätigen.


----------



## AlexR (8. März 2013)

"historischer Wanderweg" 

Argh das ist doch so sinnlos. Welcher ist das denn? Auf den Trails ist so wenig Wanderverkehr. Die sollen mal selber raus in den Wald und 2 Stunden an "gefährlichen" Engstellen verbringen. Ich wette da kommen 2 Radfahrer und 5 Wanderer vorbei. Das die sich genau da treffen halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich.

Wisst ihr schon was zur Verbindlichkeit des Verbotes? Also wenn mich der Ranger beim Akt des höchst gefährlichen, illegalen und rücksichtslos Naturzerstörenden Radfahren im Wald ertappt?

Danke für eure Geduld mit der NP Verwaltung, Harzclub und wer sich noch um die "historischer Wanderwege" kümmert.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

Die Verbote sind Gesetz und du kannst bestraft werden, wenn du dich daran nicht hältst, das ist die aktuelle Lage. Ob das jemals ein Ranger umsetzt und die Polizei ruft, ist eine andere Geschichte.
"Historischer Wanderweg" ist der Höllenstieg. Wo das NP-Gesetz oder der Wegeplan eine einseitige Sperrung zugunsten historischer Ansprüche des Harzklubs hergibt, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.
Was mir/uns richtig arg sauer aufstößt: permanent der Verweis, Fahrradfahrer könnten ja alternativ die Brockenstraße/den Forstweg in der Nähe nutzen. Also die Wege, wo Geschwindigkeit und Gefährdungspotential ungleich höher sind...
Ich schreibe jetzt mal nichts weiter dazu, ich werde die Antwort im internen Forum auf ig-harz.de im Laufe des Tages einstellen und hoffe dort auf rege Wortmeldungen...bin gespannt, wie andere Biker das aufnehmen....


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2013)

Naja...zum einen werden es alle wie bisher ignorieren, insbesondere diejenigen, die nicht im Forum unterwegs sind. 
Und zum anderen hilft bei so Holzköpfen halt nur stetes Sägen...eines Tages ist der Harzklub ausgestorben.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja...zum einen werden es alle wie bisher ignorieren, insbesondere diejenigen, die nicht im Forum unterwegs sind.
> Und zum anderen hilft bei so Holzköpfen halt nur stetes Sägen...eines Tages ist der Harzklub ausgestorben.



So witzig wie das im ersten Moment klingt - so ernsthaft wird das Problem für Harzklub etc. mal werden. Ich wandere auch gern, werde aber niemals, auch mit 105 Jahren, auf die Idee kommen, das der Wald nur mir Wandersmann gehört. Und viele der Leute, die heute noch im Harzklub aktiv sind, werden es mittelfristig nicht mehr sein.
Aber so lange werde ich persönlich nicht warten...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (8. März 2013)

Ist nicht der "Schneelochweg" auch ein historischer Wanderweg? Zeit ihn wieder zu beleben.... .


----------



## bipus (8. März 2013)

Ich schreibe jetzt mal nichts weiter dazu, ich werde die Antwort im internen Forum auf ig-harz.de im Laufe des Tages einstellen und hoffe dort auf rege Wortmeldungen...bin gespannt, wie andere Biker das aufnehmen....

Ja besser ist das - lass uns mal im internen Forum der ig-harz drüber reden. Irgendwie kommt man sich vor wie Don Quichotte und der Kampf gegen die Windmühlen, nur das wir ein Bike haben und die .....ach ja - im internen Forum weiter. 

Gruß bipus


----------



## Hasifisch (8. März 2013)

Ist online!


----------



## argh (9. März 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Aber ich will meckern: entweder stellt man eine Region ordentlich vor oder lässt es bleiben. Über jedes Alpenseitental wird ellenlang berichtet, der Harz wird auf den paar Seiten abgehandelt, das ist nicht angemessen, bedenkt man vor allem das Einzugsgebiet des Harzes. Das sieht dann eher nach Alibi aus, die Bike ist halt ein Wurschtblatt.



Der Harz ist aber Provinz in Sachen Radsport. Gejammert wird viel, Verbesserungspotential ist noch und nöcher vorhanden. Umgesetzt wird kaum etwas. Und wenn, dann artet es in "gut gemeinte" Aktionen à la VoBa Arena aus.



chris29 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> Ich habe den Bike Artikel auch gelesen. Meiner Meinung nach, ist er zwar recht nett geschrieben allerdings doch am Ziel vorbei geschossen. Ich habe auch als erstes den Eindruck bekommen, dass es hier im Harz ewig und 3 Tage regnet.... So ein Artikel ist schon ein Stück weit Werbung, nur leider kommt diese so nicht unbedingt bei den Bikern an. Mir ist schon beim lesen langweilig geworden, zumindest hatte ich jetzt nicht den drang, sofort auf's Bike zu steigen und eine schöne Tour zu unternehmen, hätte ja regnen können  Aber woher solls denn auch kommen, bei Michas Veranstaltung, den Endurothon in Scherke, hat's die letzten Jahre ja auch immer geregnet ))
> 
> Aber es ist nicht nur die Bike so, alle Andren schreiben meist nur über ferne Ziele oder eben über die Alpen, is ja auch schön da!



Es regnet aber auch wirklich häufig. Das kann man nicht anders formulieren. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...] Vorerst nur soviel: nach diesen Angaben ist alles, was von unserer Seite zum Mountainbiken gesagt wurde, völlig an den Damen und Herren abgeprallt. Wandern ist gut und fördernswert, Biken schädigt die Natur und Wege und gefährdet die Wanderer an engen Stellen, weshalb dort das Mountainbiken verboten wird. [...]
> Höhepunkt: einer der Wege ist nach Ansicht des NP ein "historischer Wanderweg des Harzklub", was eine "Doppelnutzung" ausschließt. Also ich musste nach diesem Text ein wenig um Fassung ringen, da hier wieder mal eine völlig neue Begründung ins Feld geführt wurde und wir uns schon fragen, wie ernst der NP unser Ansinnen nimmt, wenn er es nicht für nötig hält, solche Aussagen im Gespräch zu tätigen.



Ich habe schon vor einigen Monaten angemerkt, dass man versuchen sollte, sich mit den Harzklubbern zu arrangieren. Bei dem DAV existieren ja auch Sparten für alle Typen, die dem Gebirge aus irgendwelchen Gründen verbunden sind.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (9. März 2013)

Ob der Harz in Sachen Radsport Provinz ist, liegt in der Verantwortung der Harzer und nicht an der "Bike". Aber von "Europas MTB-Magazin Nr.1" (und nicht Bayerns Magazin Nr.1) erwarte ich eine neugierige und offene Berichterstattung über Reviere jenseits der Alpen, und da gibts in Dt. genug davon. Man muss sie nur sehen wollen! Aber ihr habt recht, die anderen Magazine sind nicht besser. Ich würde auf das Geschreibsel pfeifen, aber als Händler muss ich das nun mal lesen.  @_Hasifisch_: dreht sich Dir als Fotograf bei diesen totgeblitzten Fotos in der Bike nicht der Magen um?

Übrigens verstehe ich die Aufregung um Wegesperrungen nicht, habe heute nur gesehen, daß ich den Moorstieg nicht _hochfahren_ darf, damit kann ich leben.

Ich denke, die NPV will mit diesen Reaktionen auf besagte "Konflikte" und "Schäden" nur auf ihre eigene Wichtigkeit hinweisen. Es kann nicht sein, daß etwas im Harz ohne die ordnende Hand der NPV funktioniert, vielleicht könnte man ja gar auf sie verzichten... oh Gott! Eine Verwaltung möchte sich selbst nie abschaffen, sondern neigt immer zum Wuchern und und Durchdringen anderer Bereiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (10. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon genannt worden ist, aber warum wenden wir uns nicht an die Medien ? Goslarsche Zeitung, Tageszeitungen aus WR, HBS, QLB usw. und zu guter letzt an das Regionalprogramm des NDR ? Durch genug Presserummel sind schon Präsidenten zurück getreten.

Dann wird die NPV mal " beleuchtet" und wir erreichen sehr viel mehr Menschen, als hier in unseren Foren.
Vielleicht ist das, was die NPV macht, auch gar nicht rechtens. Ein bisschen Presserummel kann nicht schaden.
Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## duke209 (10. März 2013)

argh schrieb:


> Es regnet aber auch wirklich häufig. Das kann man nicht anders formulieren.



Am Rande:
Im Westharz mag das wirklich sein, im Ostharz eher nicht. (Luv & Lee Efekt)
Schon etliche mal erlebt, dass ich im Ostharz herrlichstes Bikewetter hatte, während es in GS und BH geschüttet hat


----------



## micha.qlb (10. März 2013)

Das kann ich bestätigen! Der viele Nebel hat sicher nicht dazu geführt, dass es hier n Haufen Pflanzenzuchtinstitute gibt


----------



## Stevensf9 (14. März 2013)

Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass die sehr begrüßenswerte Entwicklung, dass ein Bikepark nach dem anderen aufmacht oder angekündigt wird, da nicht zu einem Bumerang führt. Die Intelligenzbolzen der NP-Verwaltung könnten ja sonst denken, ach, sperren wir doch alles, die können doch in Braunlage, Andreasberg, Schmidt-Berg und was weiß ich nicht noch alles biken. So nach dem Motto: Die haben doch ihre eigenen Reservate, da wollen wir mal die armen Wndersleut vor den Rüpeln schützen....


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. März 2013)

Diese Denkweise ist aber bei jemandem, der keine Ahnung vom MTB-Fahren hat, nachzuvollziehen und muss nicht in jedem Fall böse Absicht sein. Den grundlegenden Unterschied zwischen Tourenfahren und Bikeparkgeballere müssen wir schon verständlich erklären, von außen sieht das vermutlich völlig gleich aus.


----------



## Stevensf9 (14. März 2013)

Jau. Ich finde auch, wir sollten uns da nicht auseinanderdividieren lassen. MTB ist MTB, basta.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

Da denkt ihr m.E. schon zu kompliziert.
Die Leute vom NP geht es nix an, wie viele Parks es im Harz gibt. Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Ich sehe zwischen den angeblichen Gründen zu den Wegesperrungen und der mehr oder weniger starken Präsenz von Bikeparks keinen Zusammenhang.
Natürlich werden wir uns bemühen, den Leuten die Augen zu öffnen, was das Biken betrifft. Aber es ist schon recht erbärmlich, das dort scheinbar keinerlei Eigeninitiative besteht, was den Ausbau des Informationsstandes zu Nutzergruppen des NP angeht, wenn es nicht zufällig Wanderer sind. Im Moment haben sie dort mal gar keinen Plan von der Entwicklung und Bedeutung des Mountainbikens.


----------



## harz-micha (14. März 2013)

Habt Ihr schon den aktuellen Artikel auf http://www.nationalpark-harz.de gelesen?:
Hier der Text, falls man sich dort doch noch umentscheidet und den Artikel wieder rausnimmt: 

"Nationalpark Harz denkt um bei umstrittenen Mountainbike-Wegeverboten"

Nachdem die Entscheidung des Nationalparks, vor allem schmale Wege - sogenannte Trails - für Mountainbiker zu sperren, einen heftigen Protest der örtlichen Mountainbiker, Gastronomen und vieler Fahrradtouristen aus dem In- und Ausland auslöste, hat sich der Nationalpark Harz nun zum Umdenken bereit erklärt. 

In den Gesprächen des Nationalparks mit der IG Harz, die die Interessen der Mountainbiker im Harz vertritt, konnte gegenseitig mit vielen Vorurteilen aufgeräumt werden. So konnte seitens des Nationalparks bei den Bikern Verständnis für die Schutzzwecke des Nationalparks geweckt werden. Andererseits fanden die Belange der Mountainbiker auch bei den Planern im Nationalpark Gehör: "Durch die Gespräche mit den Bikern haben wir überhaupt erst einmal verstanden, welche Bedeutung die Trails haben. Schnell wurde uns klar, dass die Biker keine wilden Rowdies sind, die querfeldein rasen, sondern die Natur einfach mit einem anderen Fortbewegungsmittel und auf möglichst naturnahen Wegen erleben wollen.", so Friedhart Knolle, Pressesprecher beim Nationalpark Harz.  

Der Nationalpark Harz wird nach Ende der Frostperiode mit dem Rückbau der Verbotsschilder beginnen, die einzige Ausnahme bilder der Eckerlochstieg nach Schierke, auf dem viele Wanderer zum Brocken unterwegs sind. Auf den anderen Wegen werden die Verbotsschilder abgeschraubt und durch Schilder "MTB - nehmt Rücksicht!" ausgetauscht, auf die sich der Nationalpark und die IG-Harz geeinigt haben. Garrit Wenzel von der IG Harz zeigte sich zufrieden mit dem gefundenen Kompromiss: "Wir sind überzeugt, dass sich das gute Verhältnis zwischen Wanderern und Bikern in Zukunft noch weiter verbessert. Die klare Trennung der Gruppen sowieso kaum noch, denn heutzutage sind viele Wanderer auch als Biker unterwegs und umgekehrt."

Da die verzeichneten, schweren Unfälle nach einer neuen Auswertung der Bergwacht vor allem auf den breiten Wegen (Brockenstraße) stattfanden, auf denen die Radfahrer hohe Geschwindigkeiten erreichen, wird der Nationalpark bei der Umsetzung des Wegeplans in Zukunft den Schwerpunkt auf den Rückbau der breiten Forstwege in naturnahe Wander- und (!) Bikerwege setzen.
/ Nationalpark Harz, März 2013


----------



## fm7775 (14. März 2013)

toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (14. März 2013)

Der 1. April ist doch noch gar nicht ...


----------



## ma.schino (14. März 2013)

Hmpf


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. März 2013)

Hast du nen direkten Link? Ich finde den Text nämlich nicht.


----------



## harz-micha (14. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hast du nen direkten Link? Ich finde den Text nämlich nicht.



Dann haben die vom Nationalpark den Artikel wohl wieder rausgenommen...

Nein, tut mir echt leid, ich war eben kurz weggenickt  und habe meinen Traum kurz aufgeschrieben. Es ist lediglich Zukunftsmusik, die ich mir zu Saisonbeginn zu hören wünsche. Aber wenn sich die Erkenntnis hoffentlich bei allen Beteiligten im Nationalpark Harz durchsetzt (viele Ranger und NLP-Angestellte sind ja selber Biker), dann erlaube ich hiermit meine Zeilen als Pressemitteilung für den Nationalpark Harz kostenfrei zur Verfügung zu stellen.  

Nationalpark Harz
Trails


----------



## Hasifisch (14. März 2013)

harz-micha schrieb:


> Dann haben die vom Nationalpark den Artikel wohl wieder rausgenommen...
> 
> Nein, tut mir echt leid, ich war eben kurz weggenickt  und habe meinen Traum kurz aufgeschrieben. Es ist lediglich Zukunftsmusik, die ich mir zu Saisonbeginn zu hören wünsche. Aber wenn sich die Erkenntnis hoffentlich bei allen Beteiligten im Nationalpark Harz durchsetzt (viele Ranger und NLP-Angestellte sind ja selber Biker), dann erlaube ich hiermit meine Zeilen als Pressemitteilung für den Nationalpark Harz kostenfrei zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Mensch Micha... 
Schön von dir zu hören, wollte dich sowieso mal kontakten...was ich gleich per email mache...
Grüße,
Garrit


----------



## Stevensf9 (15. März 2013)

Mensch, ich hätte es echt geglaubt, so als Optimist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (15. März 2013)

Ich hab kurz geglaubt, dass das echt ist... Schade eigentlich!

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luk00r (15. März 2013)

Ohh man, guter fake ^^
Aber beim Zitat vom Knolle bin ich dann stutzig geworden


----------



## fuxy (16. März 2013)

Arsc******ch ! Man spielt nicht mit den Gefühlen anderer Leute !


----------



## micha.qlb (25. März 2013)

Danke Dr. Ermrich...

Anhang anzeigen 20130325080346092.pdf

Quelle: Volkstimme 19.03.2013

Meine Saison ist nun gerettet


----------



## hopsi7 (25. März 2013)

Ich hatte aufgrund des Artikels letzte Woche versucht, den Redakteur zu sprechen, damit auch mal von der zweiten Seite der Medaille berichtet wird. Leider hat er bis heute nicht zurück gerufen, werd es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## fm7775 (25. März 2013)

wo sind da 5 neue Routen?


----------



## hasardeur (25. März 2013)

Gleich neben der B6n


----------



## micha.qlb (25. März 2013)

Blödsinn...in drei annen hohne...steht doch da


----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Blödsinn...in drei annen hohne...steht doch da



Ich zähle mal:
1. Hohnekammweg,
2. Beerenstieg,
3. Moorstieg,
4. Höllenstieg,
5. Eckerlochstieg.

Gültigkeit dieser Aussage nur am 1. April...

Wenn ihr den Artikel lest: es geht um "Fahrradfahren" im gesamten LK, nicht um Mountainbiken. Was nicht heißt, das ich meine, gewisse Leute kennen den Unterschied.
Und damit das nicht wieder missverstanden wird: die VoBa ist eine feine Sache!


----------



## micha.qlb (25. März 2013)

ist Sie auch...die Bildunterschrift ist schlicht falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2013)

Lasst uns mal Butter bei die Fische machen, was die TT in Breitenbrunn angeht. Hatte/habe sehr netten Email-Kontakt mit dem Veranstalter, unsere Bitte nach Werbemöglichkeit vor Ort wurde wohlwollend aufgenommen und demnächst mit den Verantwortlichen am Rabenberg diskutiert.

Der Aufruf nach Sach-Sponsoring in unserem internen Forum auf ig-harz.de hatte schon Erfolg, wir bekommen eine Fahne für solche Anlässe gestellt.
Das heißt also: IG Harz Team für die Trailtrophy in Breitenbrunn! Da bekommt jeder Fahrer einen 25 EUR Tankgutschein. Als Gegenleistung müsstet ihr dann dort vor Ort ein wenig Werbung für unsere Sache machen, es werden sehr viele Leute vor Ort sein, die auch am Biken im Harz Interesse haben.
Uuuunnnd: wenn es 6 Leute werden, gibt es einen Startplatz für umsonst! Also nur 5 müssen zahlen.
Wenn sich wirklich Interesse am Sachsponsoring zeigt, vielleicht bekommen wir sogar Trikots zusammen!


----------



## micha.qlb (25. März 2013)

Find ich jut, dass das dort so gut aufgenommen wird.

Wäre auch suboptimal wenn wir dort betteln müssten um ein paar Flyer zu plazieren...von daher schonmal 

Da ich auf jeden Fall nach Breitenbrunn fahre und auch schon auf der Liste stehe stelle ich eventuelle Zuwendungen der Klassenkasse zur Verfügung.

So..Sachsponsoring: Wir haben in der Firma nen Testballon in Bezug auf Vereine und Sponsoring laufen. Grundsätzlich könnte da was gehen...es gibt einen kleinen Haken: Wir (also die Firma) erwartet eine klitzekleine Gegenleistung (Wir sind nen Energieversorger..malt euch aus wie das aussehen kann  )...

ich versuch das mal zu klären. Zumal wir ja kein Verein sind ..


----------



## hasardeur (26. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> So..Sachsponsoring: Wir haben in der Firma nen Testballon in Bezug auf Vereine und Sponsoring laufen. Grundsätzlich könnte da was gehen...es gibt einen kleinen Haken: Wir (also die Firma) erwartet eine klitzekleine Gegenleistung (Wir sind nen Energieversorger..malt euch aus wie das aussehen kann  )...



Strampeln auf'm Ergometer mit Generator?


----------



## Stevensf9 (26. März 2013)

Aber die IG gehört doch zum DIMB, oder? Und der ist doch ein Verein, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> ...
> ich versuch das mal zu klären. Zumal wir ja kein Verein sind ..





Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Aber die IG gehört doch zum DIMB, oder? Und der ist doch ein Verein, oder?



Jepp!
Offizielle Spenden mit regulärer Spendenquittung laufen direkt über die DIMB, die teilen dann die Moneten unserem Budget zu.
Ich frage Micha Wolf noch mal, wie das ganze korrekt läuft und auf welches Konto das geht etc.
Ich mache heute im IG Forum einen thread zu Breitenbrunn auf, damit wir den Überblick haben, wer mitmachen möchte und sich die Fahrer absprechen können.


----------



## micha.qlb (26. März 2013)

Ja wir sponsorn Vereine... Wir wollen aber nicht die DIMB sponsorn, sondern die IG und erwarten eine kleine Gegenleistung. Das erfordert unter anderem auch die räumliche Nähe zu uns. Ist nicht ganz so einfach und ich will das mal klären. 

Und nein..strampeln aufm Ergomopped muss keiner


----------



## Stevensf9 (26. März 2013)

Aber wenn der DIMB bestätigt, dass er zweckgebundene Spenden an die IG weiterleitet - genügt euch das?


----------



## micha.qlb (26. März 2013)

bestimmt...

der Rattenschwanz, der da aber dran hängt, den kann ich nicht überblicken und daher muss das erst geklärt werden. IG = regional, Unternehmen = regional, Gegenleistung = regional....DIMB = überregional und nicht die "Zielgruppe"...

ich kann da echt nicht mehr zu sagen, weil ich es schlicht nicht weiß. Ich kümmer mich aber drum


----------



## Stevensf9 (26. März 2013)

Toitoitoi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> bestimmt...
> 
> der Rattenschwanz, der da aber dran hängt, den kann ich nicht überblicken und daher muss das erst geklärt werden. IG = regional, Unternehmen = regional, Gegenleistung = regional....DIMB = überregional und nicht die "Zielgruppe"...
> 
> ich kann da echt nicht mehr zu sagen, weil ich es schlicht nicht weiß. Ich kümmer mich aber drum



Wenn die DIMB damit einverstanden ist, das dein Arbeitgeber seine Unterstützung mit "wir unterstützen die DIMB IG Harz" betitelt, ist doch alles in Butter. Und vielleicht bekommen wir eine schriftliche Zusage, das die DIMB die Mittel unserem Budget zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## mw.dd (26. März 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> bestimmt...
> 
> der Rattenschwanz, der da aber dran hÃ¤ngt, den kann ich nicht Ã¼berblicken und daher muss das erst geklÃ¤rt werden. IG = regional, Unternehmen = regional, Gegenleistung = regional....DIMB = Ã¼berregional und nicht die "Zielgruppe"...
> 
> ich kann da echt nicht mehr zu sagen, weil ich es schlicht nicht weiÃ. Ich kÃ¼mmer mich aber drum



Zweckgebundene Spenden (an IGs, Projekte etc.) sind Ã¼blich und kein Problem. Damit, das die Kontonummer und BLZ auf eine Bank in Freiburg verweisen, sollte der Spender leben kÃ¶nnen.

Bitte unterscheidet auch im Sprachgebrauch gegenÃ¼ber (potentiellen) FÃ¶rderern zwischen Spenden und Sponsoring. Beim Sponsoring wird eine Gegenleistung erwartet, die vertraglich vereinbart sein muÃ und auf den Betrag mÃ¼ssen Steuern entrichtet werden. Spendenquittung gibt es natÃ¼rlich dann auch keine... Soll heiÃen, fÃ¼r KleinbetrÃ¤ge (25â¬ Spritgeld) sollte man den Aufwand vermeiden.

Andere LÃ¶sungen als eine Abwicklung Ã¼ber die DIMB fallen mir nicht ein; die DIMB IG Harz ist nicht rechtsfÃ¤hig und kann daher auch keine VertrÃ¤ge schlieÃen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2013)

Danke Micha!


----------



## soul_ride (26. März 2013)

By the way... ich produziere neben Latsch und Lenzerheide auch in diesem Jahr den Film zur TT im Erzgebirge und denke das es für Thomas und die Sponsoren ok ist, wenn ich das Thema IG Harz, Team oder sogar kurzes Statement mit aufgreife. Wie und in welchem Umfang kann man ja noch klären, hab da schon nen paar Ideen, da eh wieder kurze Interview Schnipsel geplant sind...

Hätte auch Plätze im Bus anzubieten und fahre von Do bis So rüber


----------



## verano (16. April 2013)

nur so am Rande, zur Kenntnisnahme:

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376357.html#q376357


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

verano schrieb:


> nur so am Rande, zur Kenntnisnahme:
> 
> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/frage-597-44340--f376357.html#q376357



Die gleichen unbelegten, stereotypen Behauptungen immer wieder. Ich hoffe nur, das diese Menschen nicht wirklich alles glauben, was sie da von sich geben. Denn sonst bliebe nur Mitleid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (17. April 2013)

Ja, MTBler scheren doch auch nicht alle Gänseblümchenzertreter über einen Kamm...

Erntegeräte: Im Lauchagrund bei Tabarz wurde am roten Turm eine gewaltige Schneise geschlagen, eine Rampe auf den Berg angelegt und eine Holzernte vorgenommen, deren Spuren noch in 50 Jahren sichtbar sein werden. Mondlandschaft. Alle dortigen Wege, die seinerzeit in den letzten Jahren für Wanderer mit viel Aufwand befestigt wurden, sind im Eimer. Das hätten nicht mal Motorräder geschafft.

Aber anscheinend hat unser Sport nur in den kommerziellen Bikeparks eine Lobby...


----------



## fuxy (17. April 2013)

Trailfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, MTBler scheren doch auch nicht alle Gänseblümchenzertreter über einen Kamm...
> 
> Erntegeräte: Im Lauchagrund bei Tabarz wurde am roten Turm eine gewaltige Schneise geschlagen, eine Rampe auf den Berg angelegt und eine Holzernte vorgenommen, deren Spuren noch in 50 Jahren sichtbar sein werden. Mondlandschaft. Alle dortigen Wege, die seinerzeit in den letzten Jahren für Wanderer mit viel Aufwand befestigt wurden, sind im Eimer. Das hätten nicht mal Motorräder geschafft.
> 
> Aber anscheinend hat unser Sport nur in den kommerziellen Bikeparks eine Lobby...



Da gehts um Geld, und wenn es um Geld geht wird Naturschutzganz, ganz klein geschrieben
Siehe Hahnenklee, da durfte kein einziger Spatenstich neben der Strecke gemacht werden, aber wenn jemand kommt und sagt ich Investiere ein paar Mio. für eine Sommerrodelbahn gibts plötzlich keinen Naturschutz mehr.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. April 2013)

Daher denke ich ja, daß es sinnvoll ist, im armen Harz das MTBiken (egal ob Bikepark oder Tourennetz) als Möglichkeit des Geldverdienens zu präsentieren.


----------



## micha.qlb (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Danke an alle Teilnehmer der  Saison-Eröffnungstour! War schon eine krasse Ansicht, als fast 60 Biker  oben am Armeleuteberg eingefahren sind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist mir gestern abend  eingefallen...eigentlich hätte man/könnte man daraus einen schönen  redaktionellen Bericht in der Tagespresse machen. Zur Mitteldeutschen  Zeitung kann ich da unter Umständen Kontakt herstellen. Aber auch  Volksstimme u.a... Wäre eine tolle Möglichkeit uns zu präsentieren.  Visuell und Wortgewaltig 

..mir fehlt leider die Eloquenz für ein ausführlichen Bericht...aber dafür hatte ich die Idee 

ja..Meinungen??


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Ist mir gestern abend  eingefallen...eigentlich hätte man/könnte man daraus einen schönen  redaktionellen Bericht in der Tagespresse machen. Zur Mitteldeutschen  Zeitung kann ich da unter Umständen Kontakt herstellen. Aber auch  Volksstimme u.a... Wäre eine tolle Möglichkeit uns zu präsentieren.  Visuell und Wortgewaltig
> 
> ..mir fehlt leider die Eloquenz für ein ausführlichen Bericht...aber dafür hatte ich die Idee
> 
> ja..Meinungen??



Super Idee!
Ich mache mich die nächsten Abende mal ran. Bilder müssen her!


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2013)

Super Idee, Micha!
Die durchweg positiven Begegnungen mit den uns äußerst wohlgesonnenen Wanderern dürfen da natürlich Erwähnung finden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

ich hab grad im internen Forum zum Thema Wanderer auf Trails nochmal einen Gedanken niergeschrieben.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ich hab grad im internen Forum zum Thema Wanderer auf Trails nochmal einen Gedanken niergeschrieben.



Jepp, das ist gerade Thema bei uns.

Saisoneröffnungs-Kurzbericht nun auf der Website!
www.ig-harz.de
Micha: bitte bei FB einpflegen!


----------



## playjam (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...] es kam jetzt eine Antwort mit Stellungsnahmen zu den einzelnen Sperrungen, die momentan schon existieren. Vorerst nur soviel: nach diesen Angaben ist alles, was von unserer Seite zum Mountainbiken gesagt wurde, völlig an den Damen und Herren abgeprallt. Wandern ist gut und fördernswert, Biken schädigt die Natur und Wege und gefährdet die Wanderer an engen Stellen, weshalb dort das Mountainbiken verboten wird. [...]



Mit Interesse habe ich diesen Thread verfolgt und finde den Ansatz sehr gut, den direkten persönliche Kontakt mit dem Nationalpark zu suchen. Da die Streckensperrungen sich im Nationalpark befinden, ist eine langfristig zufriedenstellende Lösung nur miteinander möglich.

Um ein Verständnis für die Position des Nationalparks zu haben, sollte man folgendes wissen:

- Im Nationalpark hat die Natur vorrang, nicht der Mensch.
- es gibt eine Kernzone (ca. 75%), die der Mensch nicht betreten darf, und eine Randzone, wo der Mensch auf den Wegen geduldet wird.
- Tourismus ist nicht Aufgabe des Nationalparks.

Ich selbst bin von der Nationalpark-Idee überzeugt. Die derzeitigen Strukturen im NP sehe ich allerdings sehr kritisch. Z.B. gibt es diverse Verflechtungen mit verschiedenen Lobby-Gruppen von Personen, die für den Nationalpark tätig sind. So ist Herr Knolle Pressersprecher vom Nationalpark, Pressesprecher vom B.U.N.D (mit einem Mitglied im NP Beirat vertreten) und 1. Vorsitzender der Gesellschaft zur Förderung des Nationalparks Harz e. V. (mit einem Mitglied im NP Berat vertreten).

Die Einteilung der Freizeitaktivitäten in gut und böse erfolgt aufgrund der Vorstellungen der Nationalpark-Gründergeneration. Nach dieser strukturkonservativen Vorstellung scheint Wandern auf befestigten Wegen (von einigen "Wanderautobahnen" genannt) und CC-Langlauf auf Loipen gut, hingegen BC-Langlauf, alpiner Skilauf, Snowboarden, Tourengehen, Freeriden und Schneeschuhwandern schlecht zu sein. Dementsprechend werden vorhandene Möglichkeiten allein auf Wandern und CC-Langlauf beschränkt.

Eigentlich hat sich der Nationalpark als staatliche Behörde auf Angelegenheiten innerhalb seiner Grenzen zu beschränken. Im Auftrag des Nationalparkes werden aber Diplomarbeiten und wissenschaftliche Untersuchen hergestellt, die als Argumentationshilfe gegen nicht erwünschte Tätigkeiten im gesammten Harz dienen.

Im Falle der Modernisierung des Wurmberg-Skigebietes wurden die passenden "wissenschaftlichen" Veröffentlichungen (hier die Kritik) kurzerhand selber produziert und dann von  befreundeten Lobbygruppen als Fakten angeführt. 

In der Presse war Herr Knolle zudem einer der Hauptakteure einer Desinformations- und Verunglimpfungskampagne ("Schnee-Lüge", "Ballermann", etc.) die ich so noch nie erlebt habe (und die auch zu lustigen Stilblüten geführt hat).

Ich habe in diesem Forum über die Empörung über die fehlerhaften Pressemeldungen bzgl Biken gelesen. Einige haben daraufhin gemeint, "man müßte" Leserbriefe schreiben. Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es notwendig, dass Ihr freundlich, sachlich und fundiert die Fehldarstellungen aufdeckt, da die Fehldarstellungen bewußt und systematisch zu sein scheinen. Das kann als Leserbrief oder auch in den Kommentaren zu den Online-Presseartikeln sein. Wichtig ist, dass ihr die Meinungshoheit nicht den Presseprofis des Nationalparks oder der nahestehenden Interessenverbänden überläßt.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!


----------



## mw.dd (22. April 2013)

Das gefÃ¤llt mir aber:

_Es ist eine touristische Sackgasse, ein Investment von gesternâ, sagt Marita Wudtke. Das Geld solle stattdessen in einen zukunftsweisenden Tourismus, wie Wandern oder Mountainbiking, investiert werden._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (22. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das gefällt mir aber:
> 
> _Es ist eine touristische Sackgasse, ein Investment von gestern, sagt Marita Wudtke. Das Geld solle stattdessen in einen zukunftsweisenden Tourismus, wie Wandern oder Mountainbiking, investiert werden._



Ja, das ist mir klar... 

Frag mal bei der Frau Wudtke an, WO sie neue zukunftsweisende Mountainbiking-Trails vorschlägt.

Kontaktdaten findest Du hier: http://www.bund-niedersachsen.de/ueber_uns/landesgeschaeftsstelle/dr_marita_wudtke/


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Hallo playjam,

ich habe deinen Beitrag mit großer Freude gelesen. ein paar Anmerkungen dazu, warum das so ist... 



playjam schrieb:


> ...
> - Im Nationalpark hat die Natur vorrang, nicht der Mensch...
> - Tourismus ist nicht Aufgabe des Nationalparks....



Korrekt. Am besten alles weg - Brockenbahn, Brockenstraße, Brockenwirt, Mountainbiker, Kletterer...
Allerdings hat der NP - und so steht es in seinem "eigenen" Gesetz - diverse andere Interessen zu berücksichtigen. Das unterscheidet ihn ja letztendlich von dem, was ein "Reservat" mit quasi Komplettsperrung für private Aktivitäten ausmacht.



playjam schrieb:


> ...diverse Verflechtungen mit verschiedenen Lobby-Gruppen...



Sehr interessante Einblicke, die uns nur zum Teil klar waren!
Aber: die grundlegende Verflechtung mit daraus resultierendem Interessenkonflikt ist es, das einige der Entscheider im NP passionierte Wanderer sind...klingt profan, ist ein großes Problem. Ein passioniert Mountainbiker in der Führung wäre sicher ganz angenehm für uns.



playjam schrieb:


> ...
> Die Einteilung der Freizeitaktivitäten in gut und böse erfolgt aufgrund der Vorstellungen der Nationalpark-Gründergeneration...



Genau. Schwarz oder Weiß.
Das die wenigsten sich zu Fuß in den NP Harz begebenden Personen dem Idealbild des brav auf den Wegen bleibenden, in kleinen, ruhigen Gruppen wandernden und müllvermeidenden Passions-Wanderer entsprechen, wird ebenso ausgeblendet wie der Fakt, das es nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil der Mountainbiker ist, der sich auf den (breiten!) Wegen wie ein Rudel Wildsäue verhält. 



playjam schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich hat sich der Nationalpark als staatliche Behörde auf Angelegenheiten innerhalb seiner Grenzen zu beschränken. Im Auftrag des Nationalparkes werden aber Diplomarbeiten und wissenschaftliche Untersuchen hergestellt, die als Argumentationshilfe gegen nicht erwünschte Tätigkeiten im gesammten Harz dienen....



Das kann wohl auch nach hinten losgehen. Es gibt eine ominöse Studie/Arbeit, die im Moment an der Hochschule Harz liegt und die wir mal einsehen müssen. Vom NP Harz beauftragt, aber nie veröffentlicht. Warum nur?



playjam schrieb:


> ... Nach meiner Erfahrung ist es notwendig, dass Ihr freundlich, sachlich und fundiert die Fehldarstellungen aufdeckt, da die Fehldarstellungen bewußt und systematisch zu sein scheinen. Das kann als Leserbrief oder auch in den Kommentaren zu den Online-Presseartikeln sein. Wichtig ist, dass ihr die Meinungshoheit nicht den Presseprofis des Nationalparks oder der nahestehenden Interessenverbänden überläßt...



Das ist ein Thema, das wir ganz oben auf der Agenda haben - neben der Verbreitung unsere Idee in einer breiten Öffentlichkeit.
Du solltest dich dringend auf unserer Website ig-harz.de anmelden, allein nur, um im Bilde zu bleiben (internes Forum dort). Aber vielleicht können wir uns auch über einige Beiträge von dir freuen!


----------



## mw.dd (22. April 2013)

playjam schrieb:


> Ja, das ist mir klar...
> 
> Frag mal bei der Frau Wudtke an, WO sie neue zukunftsweisende Mountainbiking-Trails vorschlägt.
> 
> Kontaktdaten findest Du hier: http://www.bund-niedersachsen.de/ueber_uns/landesgeschaeftsstelle/dr_marita_wudtke/



Ich hatte den Ironie-Smiley vergessen. Die Idee ist aber gut: Die Frau Wudtke mal fragen, wie sie die von ihr vorgeschlagene Förderung des Mountainbikens mit der Sperrung von Wegen für eben dieses zusammenbringt. Das Stellen dieser Frage würde ich aber an die DIMB IG Harz delegieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Ironie-Smiley vergessen. Die Idee ist aber gut: Die Frau Wudtke mal fragen, wie sie die von ihr vorgeschlagene Förderung des Mountainbikens mit der Sperrung von Wegen für eben dieses zusammenbringt. Das Stellen dieser Frage würde ich aber an die DIMB IG Harz delegieren.



Betrachte das als angenommen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

Oder nach Barney S.: Challenge accepted


----------



## playjam (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du solltest dich dringend auf unserer Website ig-harz.de anmelden, allein nur, um im Bilde zu bleiben (internes Forum dort). Aber vielleicht können wir uns auch über einige Beiträge von dir freuen!



Danke für die Einladung! Ich habe mich jetzt angemeldet.


----------



## verano (23. April 2013)

Weiß jemand den Titel der Studie? (jene welche an der FH liegen soll)


----------



## soul_ride (24. April 2013)

Der Trail vom Meineberg (Froschfelsen) ist ja mittlerweile auch von ganz oben (Kuhpladderstein) gesperrt, schätze da kommen wohl in der Ecke noch mehr dazu heimlich. Schade!


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

@soul_ride
Moin,
kannst Du da konkreter werden? Welche Richtung meinst Du. Ich fahr immer am Borkenkäferlehrpfad die Serpentinen. Meinst Du da lang?
Oder am Aussichtspunkt. Kannst Du das evtl. in einer Karte markieren? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (25. April 2013)

Schon der Einstieg in Ri. Westerbergklippe ist seit neuestem mit einem Schild bestückt, am Froschfelsen hängt ebenfalls oben eins und unten am Borkenkäferpfad auch. Vermutlich wird dann der schwarze Graben nebenan demnächst auch dicht sein und ich hoffe das es in Ilsenburg nicht noch weiter geht, da ja noch einige drumherum liegende Strecken ähnlich beschaffen sind...


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

Ach kotz!
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein ... das ist eine der schönsten Abschlüsse, die ich nach Ilsenburg kenne ...


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Das gibt dann den ersten wirklich bösen Brief an die NPV. Es werden klar die beiden in großer Runde getroffene Vereinbarung gebrochen: keine neuen Sperrungen im SA-Teil des NP und alle weiteren Sperrungen werden der IG Harz im Vorfeld angesagt.
Wir wissen nun, was wir von der NVP zu halten haben.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Bezeichnenderweise wurden diese neuen Sperrungen nicht nur nicht mit der IG Harz diskutiert - sie wurden auch nicht (und so schreiben es Nationalparkgesetz + Wegeplan vor) allgemein vom NP angekündigt bzw. sind auch jetzt noch nicht auf der Website zu finden.


----------



## verano (25. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich find ich die aktuelle Sperrung voll sche*ße. Wir sollten allerdings sichergehen, dass die Sperrung auch tatsächlich auf dem Mist der NPV gewachsen ist.
Wenn dem so sei, wäre das ein dickes Ding wie ich finde!


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

Wer sonst?
Und wenn nicht von der NPV, so muss sie mindestens Kenntnis gehabt haben.
Und da sind wir wieder am Punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (25. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung... aber wäre ja nicht das erstmal, dass selbsternannten Sherriffs sich emporerheben und meinen auf eigene Faust für Recht und Ordnung sorgen zu müssen.


----------



## micha.qlb (25. April 2013)

das schwirrt mir auch so im Kopf rum. Mal schnell die Schilder am Hohnekopf abschrauben und wo anders dran. Unwahrscheinlich aber dennoch denkbar.

Ich finds ne Frechheit von der NPV. Vermutlich muss man tatsächlich sämtliche Gespräche protokollieren und unterzeichnen lassen. Die tanzen uns sonst auf der Nase rum.


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

verano schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung... aber wäre ja nicht das erstmal, dass selbsternannten Sherriffs sich emporerheben und meinen auf eigene Faust für Recht und Ordnung sorgen zu müssen.



Na, das wär ja oberdreist ...

Kann man das nicht auf dem kurzen Dienstweg klären? Ein Anruf vom Sprecher bei der NPV?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> Na, das wär ja oberdreist ...
> 
> Kann man das nicht auf dem kurzen Dienstweg klären? Ein Anruf vom Sprecher bei der NPV?



Das schließe ich völlig aus. Zum einen hat die NPV mit dieser Maßnahme derart Porzellan zerschlagen, das ich mir schwer vorstellen kann, bei so einem Gespräch ruhig zu bleiben. Zum anderen werte ich das Ganze als "Austesten". Nun ist es an der Zeit, juristisch abgesicherte Wege zu gehen. Telefonate gehören da m.E. nicht dazu.
Abgesehen davon ist wohl das Anbringen eines solchen Schildes ein Verwaktungsakt und auf den sollte man angemessen reagieren.


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. April 2013)

Wenn das ein VA ist, erst mal Widerspruch einlegen. Macht immer Arbeit und erfreut die Jungs und Mädels dort ungemein!


----------



## netsrac (25. April 2013)

@ hasifisch
Wenn Du das so siehst, dann stimme ich zu.
Ich hatte, vielleicht naiver Weise, gedacht, man könne so erstmal erfahren, wer die Dinger aufgestellt hat.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

netsrac schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hatte, vielleicht naiver Weise, gedacht, man könne so erstmal erfahren, wer die Dinger aufgestellt hat.



Verstehe ich, aber eigentlich braucht uns das nicht zu interessieren. Es handelt sich m.W. um NP-Gebiet, und dort gelten NP-Gesetz und die NPV ist die verwaltende Behörde. Also egal, wer da ein Schild aufstellt, der Beschwerdeweg geht nur über die NPV und die muss sich dann kümmern oder eventuell (was ich nicht glaube) überrascht sein, das dort Schilder stehen...

Wenn ich Christian mal richtig verstanden habe, kann gegen so einen Verwaltungsakt jeder Widerspruch einlegen, der sich durch diesen gestört fühlt. Also jeder Mountainbiker, der dort fahren möchte und ein Problem mit der Sperrung hat, kann dagegen Widerspruch einlegen.
Das soll jetzt natürlich keinesfalls eine Aufforderung sein.
Nur ein Tipp.


----------



## Stevensf9 (25. April 2013)

Naja, "gestört fühlt" ist jetzt vielleicht etwas untechnisch ausgedrückt.  Man muss zu den "Betroffenen" gehören. Also glaubhaft machen, dass man in diesem Fall an diesem und jenem Tag da war, da runter fahren wollte und nicht mehr durfte. Und das ganze auch nur VIER Wochen, nachdem die Schilder aufgestellt wurden, danach ist die Wiederspruchsfrist abgelaufen. Sollten die Schilder dort also schon seit, sagen wir mal, Februar stehen, hätten wir Pech.


----------



## soul_ride (25. April 2013)

Die Schilder sind diese kleinen, rechteckigen Holzschildchen, mit dem eingefrästen Radler welcher durchgestrichen ist. Von der Art wie sie z.B. oben Nähe Bremer Hütte am Heine- bzw. Bremerweg hängen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> ...Man muss zu den "Betroffenen" gehören. Also glaubhaft machen, dass man in diesem Fall an diesem und jenem Tag da war, da runter fahren wollte und nicht mehr durfte. Und das ganze auch nur VIER Wochen, nachdem die Schilder aufgestellt wurden, danach ist die Wiederspruchsfrist abgelaufen. Sollten die Schilder dort also schon seit, sagen wir mal, Februar stehen, hätten wir Pech.



Da die Behörde in diesem Fall nicht wirklich über diesen Verwaltungsakt informiert hat, können wir wohl Glück haben:

_"Es kann auch ein widerspruchsbefugter Dritter (dem gegenüber der Verwaltungsakt gar nicht bekannt gegeben wurde) Widerspruch einlegen, beispielsweise gegen eine dem Nachbar erteilte Baugenehmigung. Für diesen Fall gilt die Jahresfrist, da ihm eine Rechtsmittelbelehrung nicht erteilt wurde. Die Frist beginnt erst ab dem Zeitpunkt zu laufen, ab dem der Dritte sichere Kenntnis von Tatsachen erlangt hat, die den Erlass eines Verwaltungsaktes möglich erscheinen lassen (z. B. Beginn der Bauarbeiten)."_
Quelle
Möglicherweise haben wir also 12 Monate Frist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Jan, könntest du mir bitte mal das Bild zuschicken, ich würde es gern in unserem Forum einstellen. Es ist m.E. jetzt auch thematisch hier soweit fortgeschritten, das wir lieber dort weiter diskutieren... 
Morgen bespreche ich mit Christian unsere Reaktion darauf.


----------



## Ripgid (25. April 2013)

nabend,

bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob es schon erwähnt wurde;

auf meiner heutigen trailrunde konnte ich weder an den Höllenstiegen, noch am Eckerlochstieg derartige Mtb-verbotsschilder entdecken.

wurden die über den Winter abgebaut? zumindest am Einstieg zum Höllenstieg 2 bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass dort eins hing...


----------



## michi220573 (25. April 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich verbindliche Regelungen/Vorschriften, wie ein solches Sperrschild auszusehen hat? Es muss für den, der sich an ein solches Verbot halten soll, doch klar erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein offizielles Schild handelt. Sonst könnte jeder überall irgendein Schild mit einem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad oder ähnlichem Motiv aufhängen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

Ripgid schrieb:


> ...wurden die über den Winter abgebaut? zumindest am Einstieg zum Höllenstieg 2 bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass dort eins hing...



Ich denke, die sind recht beliebtes Souvenir...
Übrigens gilt die Sperrung laut dem Material, das wir vom NP haben, nicht für den obersten Abschnitt des Höllenstieges. Verstehen muss man das nicht.



michi220573 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich verbindliche Regelungen/Vorschriften, wie ein solches Sperrschild auszusehen hat? Es muss für den, der sich an ein solches Verbot halten soll, doch klar erkennbar sein, dass es sich um ein offizielles Schild handelt. Sonst könnte jeder überall irgendein Schild mit einem durchgestrichenen Fahrrad oder ähnlichem Motiv aufhängen.



Nein. Es darf niemand irgendwo ein Schild aufstellen, wenn er nicht dazu befugt ist. Im NP kann nur die NPV die Befugnis erteilen. Schilder, die nicht durch die NPV aufgestellt werden, sind ungültig.
Irgendwelche Vorschriften können wir nicht sehen, aus dem Nationalparkgesetz ist da nix abzuleiten. Aber: die Gestaltung der aktuellen Schilder in Form eines Fahrverbotschildes der StVO lehnen wir natürlich ab, denn die gilt im NP nicht.


----------



## michi220573 (25. April 2013)

Und diese Holzschildchen sind verbindlich und auch z.B. auf der Website der NPV hinterlegt? Verkehrsschilder finde ich in der StVO. Wo kann ich erfahren, wie ein Harzer Bikeverbotsschild auszusehen hat? Ist das irgendwo geregelt?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

michi220573 schrieb:


> ...Wo kann ich erfahren, wie ein Harzer Bikeverbotsschild auszusehen hat? Ist das irgendwo geregelt?



Ist es nicht und muss es wohl nicht. Im Prinzip sind das nur Hinweisschilder des NVP, das der Weg gesperrt ist. Die eigentliche Info darüber weißt du als NP-Benutzer natürlich vorher, weil du dich ja informiert hast...


----------



## verano (25. April 2013)

Die Frage "Ist das Verbotsschild ein Verbotsschild oder was ist das sonst?" dürfte dann von Interesse sein, wenn man tatsächlich mal eine Owi.anzeige an der Backe hat.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch die NPV nicht irgendwelche Schilder anbringen darf.  

Die nächsten Tage ist mir das ganze Thema aber mal völlig Wurst... ab in's Vinschgau!

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## laute (2. Mai 2013)

moin, 
das schild im ilsetal am anfang des heinewegs (is für mich als ilsenburger der start für die meisten ausritte), welches mir im herbst 2012 unangenehm aufgefallen war, scheint im winter auch den souvenirjägern zum opfer gefallen zu sein. das sah m.m. auch nicht genauso aus wie das an der bremerhütte oder am höllenstieg.


----------



## OldenBiker (17. Mai 2013)

Vierlleicht sollten wir Biker uns mal über die Fußgänger beschweren . Wär doch mal was. Glaube aber kaum, das dies was bringt.,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2013)

laute schrieb:


> moin,
> das schild im ilsetal am anfang des heinewegs (is für mich als ilsenburger der start für die meisten ausritte), welches mir im herbst 2012 unangenehm aufgefallen war, scheint im winter auch den souvenirjägern zum opfer gefallen zu sein...



Inzwischen sieht man kaum noch welche von den Schildern...wir finden das jetzt nicht so toll, da wir davon ausgehen, die werden geraubt...aber es zeigt auch eine klare Grundstimmung!



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Vierlleicht sollten wir Biker uns mal über die Fußgänger beschweren . Wär doch mal was. Glaube aber kaum, das dies was bringt.,



Vielleicht helfen Zebrastreifen auf den Trails...


----------



## Ritter Runkel (17. Mai 2013)

Ampeln!!!


----------



## Trailfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

...Parkranger, die den Singletrailverkehr regeln.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ampeln!!!



Hihi, ich habe mir gerade Waschbären in Laufrädern zur Energiegewinnung visualisiert.
Werd´ ich auch irgendwie nicht mehr los...


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vielleicht helfen Zebrastreifen auf den Trails...



Ich dachte eher daran, das diese Wege dann für Fußgänger gesperrt werden.


----------



## afireinside1988 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Vielleicht sollte die NPVW die Wegsperrungen für Mountainbiker auch mal an die Touristeninformationen weitergeben.
Ich war gestern mit Freunden den Brocken erklimmen. Wir wollten dann noch ein paar Trails fahren und erkundigten uns dafür in der Touristeninformation in Schierke.
Dort wurde uns dann der Hohnekamm empfohlen, aber wegen des Wetters nur auf eigene Verantwortung. Wir sind der Empfehlung dann gefolgt, haben aufgrund der expliziten Empfehlung natürlich auch nicht auf Bike-Verbote geachtet.

Ich hoffe nur, die IG Harz hat Erfolg mit ihrem Vorhaben den Wegsperrungen entgegen zu wirken. Das gestern war unser erster Bike-Ausflug in den Harz und wir würden gerne wieder kommen!

Liebe Grüße,
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (27. Mai 2013)

afireinside1988 schrieb:


> Dort wurde uns dann der Hohnekamm empfohlen, aber wegen des Wetters nur auf eigene Verantwortung.



Großartig :


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte auch gerade wieder mal in den Harz und bin dann an diesem Thread haengen geblieben. nach den ersten 15 Seiten ist mir immer noch nicht klar, was nun genau gesperrt ist. Die einzige offizielle Info, welche ich finden konnte, ist diese hier: http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/

Aber deswegen macht ihr vermutlich nicht diesen Aufriss und Teilweise schrieben Leute auch von allgemeinen Sperrungen auf allen Wanderwegen sowie diversesten Sperrschildern. 
Den Wegeplan vom NP habe ich ueberflogen, da steht explizit, dass alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist. Und was verboten ist, steht scheinbar in meinem Link.
Bevor ich mich strafbar mache: Was habe ich missverstanden? Danke.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ..: Was habe ich missverstanden? Danke.



Den Sinn des MTB Fahrens. 

Es sind folgende Wege gesperrt, und es kommen noch weitere dazu:
Bremer Weg, Pfad parallel zum Hauptweg
Höllenstieg am Blumentopf
Eckerlochstieg
Kabelgrabenpfad
Pfade am Hohnekopf
Pfad an der Unteren Peseke.

Damit sind alle Wege verboten, die halbwegs interessant sind. Ok, es gibt noch ein paar mehr, aber die werden entweder demnächst verboten (Eckergrund) oder sind ausserhalb des NP (Renne usw.). Stieglitzeck war immer schon verboten.

Im Übrigen sind wohl grad alle Verbotsschilder abmontiert.


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Den Sinn des MTB Fahrens.


Zu nett, ich hoffe dass ist nicht euer Mitstreiteranwerbekonzept.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es sind folgende Wege gesperrt, und es kommen noch weitere dazu:
> Bremer Weg, Pfad parallel zum Hauptweg
> Höllenstieg am Blumentopf
> Eckerlochstieg
> ...


Also nur die aus meinem Link. Danke.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

"nur" ist ganz schön untertrieben, wenn du dir das mal auf der Karte anschauen magst...damit ist fast alles gesperrt, was nicht Forstweg ist. Sinnvolle Runden sind damit nicht mehr legal möglich.

Und bitte keine Anrede in der Mehrzahl, ich bin nur ich und kein IG-Mitglied.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Juni 2013)

Ach der ganze Harz ist voll von Trails die tierisch Spaß machen.
In den letzten Monaten war ich oft im Oberharz unterwegs, Verbotsschilder hab ich keine gesehen.

Fahren, Rücksicht nehmen, Spaß haben!!


----------



## jedy (30. Juni 2013)

die angabe "pfade am hohnekopf" lässt aber schon viel raum für interpretation, oder? gehört der beerenstieg beispielsweise dazu?


----------



## beutelfuchs (30. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> "nur" ist ganz schön untertrieben, wenn du dir das mal auf der Karte anschauen magst...damit ist fast alles gesperrt, was nicht Forstweg ist. Sinnvolle Runden sind damit nicht mehr legal möglich.


"Nur" im Sinne von "nur die und keine Anderen" und nicht im Sinne von "och, nur so wenige".
Ich verstehe ja,dass die Stimmung aufgeheizt ist, aber deswegen fahren nicht alle anderen das un-wahre MTB,  oder wollen dir was.

Dass ich gerne wandere sage ich jetzt besser nicht 
Aber kleine Anmerkung noch zu der Strategie, sich auf das Naturerlebnis fuer alle Nutzergruppen als schlagendes Argument zu versteifen: Bereitet euch auf die Frage vor, warum ihr euch dieses nicht einfach erwandert. 
Ich denke es wuerde ehrlicher rueberkommen zuzugeben, dass es auch um Abenteuer, Koerperbeherrschung und, au weia, "fun" geht. Dann kann man vielleicht gemeinsam schauen, wie man das, untergeordnet unter dem Hauptnutzungelement "Naturerlebnis", vielleicht zeitlich begrenzt integriert bekommt.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> die angabe "pfade am hohnekopf" lässt aber schon viel raum für interpretation, oder? gehört der beerenstieg beispielsweise dazu?



Am Beerenstieg stand schon vor zwei Jahren unten ein Radfahren-verboten Schild, da er ein Reitweg ist. 
Ich war zuletzt im Januar da, da hab ich keine Schilder mehr gesehen - weder Eckerloch, noch Hohnekamm. Das heisst aber nix.


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Juni 2013)

Das einzige Schild, das ich gesehen habe, war am Höllenstieg. Ob's noch da ist, weiss ich nicht.
Wenn die Wege verboten für Radfahrer sind, müssen Schilder vorhanden sein. Keine Schilder, kein gültiges Verbot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Juni 2013)

Wie heißt es so schön?! Genau...
Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht


----------



## jedy (30. Juni 2013)

naja, ist es in dem fall tatsächlich so mit der unwissenheit? man kann ja nicht von jedem verlangen, erst auf die homepage zu gehen um verbote zu checken. wenn man das erste mal im harz ist, weiß man vielleicht auch gar nicht, dass es sowas wie den nationalpark gibt? ging mir auch so.

wenn ich auf der autobahn mit 120 geblitzt werde, obwohl kein schild vorhanden war, kann ich ja auch dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## mhedder (30. Juni 2013)

Naja, die Lage ist ja doch schon eine andere. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat jeder Besucher des Nationalparks die Pflicht sich über seine Rechte und Pflichten zu informieren. Und dazu gehört auch sich zu informieren welche Wege man betreten/befahren darf... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## micha.qlb (30. Juni 2013)

eigentlich ist es doch so einfach... Am Eingang des NP steht der Hinweis, dass alle Wege befahren werden dürfen außer sie sindexplizit gesperrt. Fehlt das Schild ist der Weg zwar immernoch gesperrt, es konnte aber nicht zur Kenntnis gelangen.

Den Wegeplan vorher auswenig zu lernen kann niemand verlangen und Internet funzt im NP nur sporadisch...

Einem "Verweis" ob eines gesperrten aber nicht (mehr) als gesperrt gekennzeichneten Weges sähe ich entspannt entgegen


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Juni 2013)

Der Gesetzgeber schreibt vor, das Wegesperrungen oder Verbote ausgeschildert werden müssen.
Ist nix ausgeschildert, kann man auch nicht belngt werden. Soviel zur Unwissenheit.


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2013)

Im NP herrschen eigene Gesetze .

... und letztendlich geht es ja auch nicht um irgendwelche Schilder die vorhanden sind... oder auch nicht!


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Im NP herrschen eigene Gesetze .
> 
> ... und letztendlich geht es ja auch nicht um irgendwelche Schilder die vorhanden sind... oder auch nicht!



Da ich ja nicht aus dem Harz komme, ist das schon wichtig, ob ich zu Recht abkassiert werden kann, oder nicht.

Auszug Wald-/Forstrecht Niedersachsen
§31 Verbote und Sperren

(1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den §§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
- zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
- zur Brandverhütung,
-zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,
- zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen,
- zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke,
- zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen sowie von Wild, das während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist,
- wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher sowie
- zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
- durch Treib-, Drück-, oder Stöberjagden oder
- durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht mehr zu erfüllen sind.

Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden durch Wild auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind so zu gestalten, dass die Ausübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder überschreitbare Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Juli 2013)

Also nochmal... 
Der NP-Harz hat eine eigene Gesetzesgrundlge auf die erste sich beruft. Und außerdem reden wir über Sperrungen die in Sachsen Anhalt liegen. 




Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also nochmal...
> Der NP-Harz hat eine eigene Gesetzesgrundlge auf die erste sich beruft. Und außerdem reden wir über Sperrungen die in Sachsen Anhalt liegen.
> ...



Dann könntest Du vielleicht die Passage aus dem Nationalparkgesetz zitieren, die regelt, wie etwaige Sperrungen dem Besucher des Nationalpark Harz kenntlich gemacht werden muß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (1. Juli 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also nochmal...
> Der NP-Harz hat eine eigene Gesetzesgrundlge auf die erste sich beruft. Und außerdem reden wir über Sperrungen die in Sachsen Anhalt liegen.



Das ist richtig, habe ich eben erst gelesen. Es steht allerdings nichts davon drin, das Wegesperrungen ausgeschildert werden müssen. Ausgeschildert werden müssen Wegesperrungen. Ob per Verbotsschild oder Infotafel an den entsprechenden Stellen. Gilt übrigens übergreifend für jedes Bundesland.


----------



## Stevensf9 (1. Juli 2013)

Zitat ausdem aktuellen Wegeplan des NAtionaparkes (Ziffer 4.2.4): Radfahren bleibt, wie bisher, auf allen ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen erlaubt. Die Strecken sind deshalb â mit Ausnahme
der MTB-Routen der Volksbank-Arena Harz â nicht eigens als
Radrouten beschildert. Strecken, die z. B. wegen ungeeigneten
Untergrundes, wegen hoher Frequentierung oder aus anderen
triftigen GrÃ¼nden zum Rad fahren bzw. MTB gesperrt werden,
werden durch entsprechende Sperrschilder im GelÃ¤nde kenntlich
gemacht und im Internet auf der Homepage des Nationalparks​bekannt gegeben.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Dann könntest Du vielleicht die Passage aus dem Nationalparkgesetz zitieren, die regelt, wie etwaige Sperrungen dem Besucher des Nationalpark Harz kenntlich gemacht werden muß?




War das jetzt eine Frage?

Entweder man sieht das so entspannt wie micha.qlb einige Beiträge vorher oder man macht sich selber Stress!


Wenn man weiß sich zu benehmen, sollte eine Tour im Harz ein schöner Tag werden


----------



## Happy_User (1. Juli 2013)

> Den Sinn des MTB Fahrens.
> 
> Es sind folgende Wege gesperrt, und es kommen noch weitere dazu:
> Bremer Weg, Pfad parallel zum Hauptweg
> ...


Wenn de ein Schild brauchst, in Ilsenburg hinter dem Zillierplatz steht jetzt auch eins.
Trail entlang der Ilse.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

Erst mal an alle: hört mal bitte auf, euch hier gegenseitig voll zu maulen. Geht bitte davon aus, das auch der Nationalpark hier mit liest und sich die Hände reibt, wenn wir uns wie Waschweiber zanken...



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...
> Aber deswegen macht ihr vermutlich nicht diesen Aufriss und Teilweise schrieben Leute auch von allgemeinen Sperrungen auf allen Wanderwegen sowie diversesten Sperrschildern.
> Den Wegeplan vom NP habe ich ueberflogen, da steht explizit, dass alles erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist. Und was verboten ist, steht scheinbar in meinem Link.
> Bevor ich mich strafbar mache: Was habe ich missverstanden? Danke.



Du hast eine Menge missverstanden, überfliegen reicht halt oft nicht...

Generell: so leicht ist es nicht. Du fährst in einem NP, der hat eigene Gesetze und nimmt jeden Besucher anders in die Verantwortung, was im Sinne des Zieles eines NP - Naturschutz - auch völlig legitim ist. Theoretisch hast du dich vorher zu informieren, was du dort darfst oder nicht. Wenn du den Wegeplan bis zum Teil II weiterliest, stehen dort alle Wege einzeln aufgelistet und bei den wenigsten steht dort etwas von Mountainbike oder Fahrrad.
Das ist die Grundlage, denn dort wird explizit angegeben, wie jeder Weg genutzt werden darf. Daher kann die NP Verwaltung jeden Weg für Mountainbiker sperren, ohne besondere Angabe von Gründen, ohne vorgeschaltetes Verfahren, Ankündigung etc - _weil eigentlich darf man ja sowieso nicht per Fahrrad dort lang!_
In der Realität wurde der Wegeplan II nun auf einigen Wegen umgesetzt, es wurde Verbotsschilder aufgehängt. Diese Schilder kann man nun einfach so hinnehmen, wenn man:
- sich gern von den technisch interessantesten Wegen aussperren lässt bzw. diese generell nicht fährt,
- akzeptiert, das nur Wanderer sich respektvoll in der Natur bewegen können,
- jeder Biker automatisch Wanderer gefährdet,
- der Sperlingskauz zwar durch Biker gestört wird, aber nicht durch Wanderer, egal wie viele und wie laut,
- sowieso nur Bock auf Forststraßen hat,
- akzeptiert, das man ganze sehenswerte Landstrice wie den Hohnekamm bereits jetzt oder den Eckerstausee (geplant) per Fahrrad nicht mehr erreichen kann.
Mir würden sicher noch viele Gründe mehr einfallen.

Ich wandere auch sehr gern, sehe aber trotzdem nicht ein, warum mir der ebenfalls naturfreundliche und naturnahe Sport "Mountainbiken" aus fadenscheinigen Gründen dort verwehrt werden soll/wird.

Das Argument oder der Vergleich mit den 120 Schildern im Autoverkehr ist - sorry - extremst naiv. Wenn ich auf der Landstraße fahre, steht dort nicht "100", wenn ich in den Ort fahre nicht "50"! Weil ich mir diese Info vorher holen musste. Im NP verhält es sich ähnlich, ich habe mich vorher zu informieren, was ich dort darf und was nicht.
ABER: wenn der NP an seinen "Eingangsschildern" schreibt, ich darf dort fahren, wo kein Verbotsschild steht, macht er es mir leicht.

Ob sich nun jeder Einzelne diese Wege verbieten lässt, ist ihm selbst überlassen. Und inwiefern die Ranger Lust haben, zu kontrollieren und zu bestrafen, wissen nur die.
Deshalb meine Bitte: fahrt einfach mit Respekt vor den Wanderern. Bei einer Begegnung seit ihr nun mal das stärkere Verkehrsmittel und damit mehr in der Verantwortung. Alle Zwischenfälle werden dafür sorgen, das der NP, der ganz eineindeutig den Wanderern zugeneigt ist (was nicht korrekt ist, aber leider real), gegen uns reagiert.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du hast eine Menge missverstanden, überfliegen reicht halt oft nicht...
> 
> Generell: so leicht ist es nicht. Du fährst in einem NP, der hat eigene Gesetze und nimmt jeden Besucher anders in die Verantwortung, was im Sinne des Zieles eines NP - Naturschutz - auch völlig legitim ist. Theoretisch hast du dich vorher zu informieren, was du dort darfst oder nicht. Wenn du den Wegeplan bis zum Teil II weiterliest, stehen dort alle Wege einzeln aufgelistet und bei den wenigsten steht dort etwas von Mountainbike oder Fahrrad.
> Das ist die Grundlage, denn dort wird explizit angegeben, wie jeder Weg genutzt werden darf..



Ich glaube nicht, dass ich der bin, der alles missverstanden hat.
Der Wegeplan in Teil 2 trifft ueberhaupt gar keine Aussagen ueber die erlaubten Nutzungsarten sondern beschreibt lediglich dass, auf was der Name schon hindeutet: Den aktuellen Zustand sowie die Planung des Wegenetzes.
Dazu erfasst wurden offensichtlich die Ausbaustufe/Kategorie (nicht zu verwechseln mit "Verboten") sowie die hauptsaechliche Nutzungsart. Darueber, dass MTB dort selten auftaucht, koennen wir eher froh sein, denn wo nicht gefahren wird, gibt's auch kein Problem damit.
Dann gab es X Diskussionen und Gemauschel, um daraufhin festzuschreiben, welcher Weg aus-, zurueckgebaut oder belassen wird, kurz: Wohin das zur verfuegung stehende Kapital investiert wird.
Wegen den drei Mountainbikern dort wuerde kein Gremium seitenweise Detailplaene ausarbeiten, wenn ein generelles Verbot auf allen Wegen ausser VB Arena in 5 min aufgesetz waere und 99,8% aller bikenden Besucher zufriedenstellen wuerde. Im Wegeplan geht's einfach um Geld und damit um Vor-/Nachteile fuer einzelne Gemeinden und andere Interessenten.
Ansonsten waeren die verbotenen Wege auf NP Seite auch nicht nochmal extra gelistet.


Genereller Tip: Wer in wandernde Massen rauscht, hat's nicht besser verdient, als abkassiert zu werden-Verbot oder nicht.
Wenn ich im Harz biken war, waren da pro Nachmittag keine 10 Leute anzutreffen, ganz besonders da nicht, wo es steil oder anstrengend werden koennte. Man kann sich das Leben aber natuerlich auch selbst schwer machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juli 2013)

Soso. Dann waren also die runden Tische etc. reine Zeitverschwendung. Und die Stunden die Hasifisch und Co sich mit der ganzen Thematik auseinander gesetzt haben.


----------



## jaamaa (1. Juli 2013)

@beutelfuchs

Also ich verstehe dich nicht ganz...

Anfangs kommst du mit vielen Fragen zu dem Thema Sperrungen und hast Angst dich strafbar zu machen, dann erzählst du mit detaillierten Hintergrundwissen, als ob du bei den offiziellenTreffen der letzten Jahre dabei gewesen bist und als Quintessenz kommt dann von dir jene Aussage die ich im wesentlichen auch schon erwähnt hatte.

... oder habe ich jetzt etwas falsch verstanden


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. Juli 2013)

Da es hier mehr Anfeindungen und Halbwissen als Antworten gab, habe ich jetzt einfach selbst nachgelesen. Steht ja alles auf der NP Webseite. Kostet halt Zeit, welche ich erst nicht investieren wollte. Dass "Hintergrundwissen" kannst du verklausuliert in besagtem Wegeplan nachlesen. Gut, da steht nicht Gemauschel, sondern Diskussionen und Ortstermine


----------



## jedy (1. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Argument oder der Vergleich mit den 120 Schildern im Autoverkehr ist - sorry - extremst naiv. Wenn ich auf der Landstraße fahre, steht dort nicht "100", wenn ich in den Ort fahre nicht "50"! Weil ich mir diese Info vorher holen musste. Im NP verhält es sich ähnlich, ich habe mich vorher zu informieren, was ich dort darf und was nicht.
> ABER: wenn der NP an seinen "Eingangsschildern" schreibt, ich darf dort fahren, wo kein Verbotsschild steht, macht er es mir leicht.



naja, der unterschied ist, dass ich mir beim autofahren die info hole, in dem ich eine prüfung ablege. wenn ich den nationalpark vorher betrete, muss ich dies nicht 

ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt aber auch zu kleinkariert. 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Bitte: fahrt einfach mit Respekt vor den Wanderern. Bei einer Begegnung seit ihr nun mal das stärkere Verkehrsmittel und damit mehr in der Verantwortung. Alle Zwischenfälle werden dafür sorgen, das der NP, der ganz eineindeutig den Wanderern zugeneigt ist (was nicht korrekt ist, aber leider real), gegen uns reagiert.



ganz nebenbei erwähnt, habe ich auch schon die ein oder andere tour im harz bestritten - bis auf ein einziges mal völlig ohne probleme. in diesem einen fall bin ich jedoch ohnehin auf einen aus der kategorie "unbelehrbar" getroffen, der meinte mich anpöbeln zu müssen, obwohl ich schon viele meter vor ihm fast auf schrittgeschwindigkeit runtergebremst und dann freundlich gegrüsst habe.

in diesem sinne kann ich jaamaa nur beipflichten: wer sich zu benehmen weiß, wird auch einen schönen tag im harz verbringen.

meine frage bzgl. der schilder war eigentlich auch rein informativ ...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juli 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich der bin, der alles missverstanden hat...



Alles, was danach kam, deutet leider darauf hin.
Ich saß mit einigen anderen Leuten am Tisch und habe mit dem NP geredet. Wir wissen also mittlerweile recht genau, was der mit dem Wegeplan bezweckt. Ob du das nun akzeptierst oder nicht.
Ich werde hier nun nicht noch einmal die Fakten (!) wiederholen, auch meine Freunde, die mit am Tisch saßen und beide Anwälte sind (!!), werden das nicht tun.
Ich versuche nun, ganz ruhig zu bleiben und präsentiere § 6 des Nationalparkgesetzes "Harz" Sachsen-Anhalt:

§ 6
Betreten
1 Das Betreten des Nationalparks ist nur auf entsprechend kenntlich gemachten
Wegen, Loipen und sonstigen Flächen erlaubt, soweit dieses Gesetz nichts anderes
bestimmt. 
2 Die zulässige Art und Weise des Betretens richtet sich nach der
Kennzeichnung, die die Nationalparkverwaltung in Umsetzung von Teil II des
Wegeplans (§ 12) vornimmt.

Dämmert es jetzt?
Der Nationalpark kann - wie weiter oben und allgemein im thread schon mehrmals erwähnt - jederzeit den Wegeplan "umsetzen", also die latenten Verbote einführen. Und bitte wacht auf: das ist bereits geschehen und in massiver Weise auch im niedersächsischen Teil geplant!

Und noch mal meine Frage: ist es okay, das der ganze Hohnekamm für Fahrräder gesperrt ist? Ist es okay, das planmäßig wohl ab Herbst der Eckerstausee nicht mehr per Pfad auf dem Rad zu erreichen ist? Wenn ja - warum???

Mir ist auch noch etwas nicht klar und ich frage dich nun ganz offen: worum geht es dir hier eigentlich und was möchtest du wissen?



jedy schrieb:


> naja, der unterschied ist, dass ich mir beim autofahren die info hole, in dem ich eine prüfung ablege. wenn ich den nationalpark vorher betrete, muss ich dies nicht
> 
> ist mir jetzt ehrlich gesagt aber auch zu kleinkariert...



?
Ist ja letztlich dein Ding, wie du mit den Verboten umgehst. Deine Ansicht ist aber falsch.
Auch ein 10jähriges Kind muss wissen, das Rechts vor Links Vorfahrt hat, wenn es am Straßenverkehr teilnimmt.
Übrigens ist das alles von mir ohne Wertung geschrieben, nicht das jemand glaubt, ich finde das alles toll...


----------



## playjam (3. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> [...] Du fährst in einem NP, der hat eigene Gesetze und nimmt jeden Besucher anders in die Verantwortung, was im Sinne des Zieles eines NP - Naturschutz - auch völlig legitim ist. [...]



Es tut mir leid, aber hier muss ich bzgl der Ziele und der Legitimitätsvermutung widersprechen. 

Im Vorfeld der Gründung des Nationalparks (West) war eine massive Steigerung des Tourismus durch "sanften Tourismus" als *Ziel* genannt. Mit diesem Versprechen haben die Gründer (Herr Knolle war damals auch schon fleissig dabei) der West-Harzer Bevölkerung die Gründung schmackhaft gemacht. Für den Naturschutz war der Nationalpark nämlich gar nicht notwendig, da fast der gesamte West-Harz seit den 50er Jahren zunehmend zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt worden ist.

Über die *Legitimität* des Nationalpark-Harz (Ost), welcher in den letzten DDR-Tagen den Ost-Harz-Bewohnern rücksichtslos aufgezwungen worden ist, kann man auch lange diskutieren. 

Zudem gab und gibt es beim Naturschutz im Nationalpark starke Kritik an dem Vorgehen der Nationalpark Verwaltung. Die Nationalparkverantwortlichen experimentieren (siehe künstlich angelegter Moor auf dem Rehberg) invasiv an der vorhandenen Natur. Der Vorwurf, die Nationalparkverantwortlichen vernichten Natur, ist auch aus Ilsenburg zu hören, wo Aufgrund des Nationalparks Hektarweise Wald verloren gegangen ist (siehe http://www.forstpraxis.de/?redid=334149&viewId=821 ). Dort war es kein Problem einen Wanderpfad zur Begutachtung der Verwüstung zur eröffnen. 

Um zum Problem der Wegesperrungen für Fahrradfahrer zurück zu kommen: Sicherlich sind Regeln notwendig, damit es nicht zu Gefährdungen kommt. Mir ist es aber völlig egal, ob ein MTBler mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf meine kleine Tochter zugedonnert kommt oder einer der vielen Hunde, die Wanderer so gerne im NP frei herumlaufen lassen. Wegesperrungen für Hundebesitzer habe ich aber nirgends gesehen. Aus meiner Sicht gehört Fahrradfahren auch zum sanften Tourismus und gehört nicht ausgesperrt.

Nach der anfänglichen Nationalpark-Euphorie ist es an der Zeit zu überprüfen, ob die hohen Erwartungen an den Nationalpark in der jetzigen Form auch erfüllt werden kann. Eine kritische Begleitung der Aktionen des Nationalparks halte ich daher für angebracht.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juli 2013)

playjam schrieb:


> ...Für den Naturschutz war der Nationalpark nämlich gar nicht notwendig, da fast der gesamte West-Harz seit den 50er Jahren zunehmend zum Naturschutzgebiet erklärt worden ist...
> 
> ...Um zum Problem der Wegesperrungen für Fahrradfahrer zurück zu kommen: Sicherlich sind Regeln notwendig, damit es nicht zu Gefährdungen kommt. Mir ist es aber völlig egal, ob ein MTBler mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf meine kleine Tochter zugedonnert kommt oder einer der vielen Hunde, die Wanderer so gerne im NP frei herumlaufen lassen...



Nach meinem Wissen ist der eigentliche Sinn eines jeden Nationalparks in Deutschland immer der Naturschutz. Die Unterschiede zu einem reinen Naturschutzgebiet liegen eben in der Öffnung für den Tourismus etc, was aber letztlich nichts am ursprünglichen Ziel ändert. Deshalb sind Nationalparks auch in den Landes-Naturschutz-Gesetzen verankert.
Inwiefern der NP Harz da alles richtig macht oder nicht, möchte ich hier nicht bewerten...

Zum Thema Hunde - §7 NPG LAS:

_(2) Zur Vermeidung von Gefährdungen und Störungen der Schutzgüter des
Nationalparks ist es verboten,...
...Hunde unangeleint laufen zu lassen_

Da gibt es aus gutem Grund sowieso keine Diskussion.
Hier zeigt sich auch wieder, das im Nationalpark die sonstigen Landesgesetze teilweise nicht gelten.


----------



## hasardeur (4. Juli 2013)

Nichts für ungut, aber ist es zielführend, hier darüber zu diskutieren, was die Geschichte oder der Sinn des NP Harz sind, ob Hunde oder Biker die größere Gefahr sind (beide nicht angeleint)? Auch Diskussionen über das Verhalten und Vorgehen der NPV finde ich zumindest an dieser Stelle wenig hilfreich, bleibt es doch eine Stammtischdiskussion.

Ich bin gerade im Vinschgau und hier gab/gibt es ähnliche Interessenkonflikte rund um die Biker. Es gibt wohl kaum ein zweites Gebiet in Europa, das so stark von Bikern frequentiert ist. Die Entwicklung war in den letzten Jahren stark progressiv. Nun müssen sich plötzlich Wanderer und Biker die Wege durch die schöne Natur teilen. Dazu kommt, dass große Teile dieser Wege über Privatgrund verlaufen. Auch hier mußte man lernen, wie die Interessen der unterschiedlichen Gruppe unter einen Hut zu bringen sind. Fehler wurden auch begangen. So wurde beispielsweise die Fahrradmitnahme in der St. Martins Seilbahn komplett verboten, nachdem die Trails auf dem Monte Sole zum Bikepark verkamen. Aber auch das war keine Lösung. Heute darf wieder 1x pro Tag pro Person mit der Seilbahen geshuttelt werden. Wer das öfter nutzen will, muss tief in die Tasche greifen und Alternativen nutzen. Letztlich hat man erkannt, dass Biker gar nicht das gesamte Gebiet "okkupieren" wollen, sondern mit ein paar wenigen, aber guten Trails zufrieden sind. Und manchmal funktioniert auch eine zeitliche Regelung. Am Ende ist die Lösung relativ einfach: Weniger Regeln/Verbote, dafür ein gutes Angebot. Wobei hier Klasse statt Masse zählt. Wenn die Biker die guten Angebote nutzen können, sind Verbote auf anderen Strecken sogar hinfällig.

Weshalb schreibe ich das? Vielleicht hilft es ja, der NPV zu zeigen, dass sie mit "ihren Problemen" nicht allein auf der Welt sind. Andere Tourismusregionen haben dieselben oder ähnliche Entwicklungen bereits erlebt/durchlebt und dieselben Fehler gemacht, wie sie gerade im Harz zu erleben sind. Man hat dann daraus gelernt und bessere Lösungen gefunden, was letztlich dem Tourismus insgesamt sicher dienlich war. Vielleicht kann der DIMB helfen, hier mehr Fakten zusammen zu tragen.


----------



## iceberry (5. Juli 2013)

Im Grunde könnte das Ganze doch sehr einfach sein. Es gibt eine Redewendung:
_"Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!"_

Eigendlich haben doch alle das gleiche Ziel:
Wanderer, Reiter, MTB'ler etc. wollen eine schöne Zeit in der Natur genießen. Also sollte doch ein Miteinander angestrebt werden. Sicher ist der Zug bereits in die "andere Richtung" (kontra) losgefahren, doch ich denke, dass ein jeder etwas dazu beisteuern kann, ihn aufzuhalten.

Ich kenne die gleiche Problematik von früher, vom Motorrad fahren. Das war das "Gleiche in grün". Es gibt auch Vereinigungen, die Aufklärung betrieben und sich für die Rechte der Moto-Biker stark machten... Letztendlich gab es immer mehr Streckenverbote und Einschränkungen.
Wahrscheinlich hätte es ohne Initiativen noch mehr gegeben.

Genau wie dort gibt es auch bei uns "schwarze Schafe", die gleich nachhaltig dafür sorgen, dass hunderte MTB'ler in Verruf geraten. Es gibt also viel zu tun, das wieder gerade zu rücken!

Ich stelle es hier in der Region z.B. immer wieder fest, dass eine kleine "ping"-klingel den superlativen Sportbikern einfach zu schwer oder zu teuer ist. Statt dessen werden Leute durch einen vorbeirasenden Stollenboliden erschreckt. Das gilt dann auch für Hunde oder Pferde (immerhin noch Tiere, die immer für eine unvorhergesehene Reaktion gut sind!). 
Gebt den anderen Nutzern des Weges doch bitte die Möglichkeit, dass sie sich auf Euch einstellen können. Ein Schrei von hinten ist nicht wirklich nett. 
Wenn dann noch beim Vorbeifahren ein paar nette Worte fallen (Dankeschön, guten Tag, ich wollte Sie nicht erschrecken, ...), kann das schon ein bisschen helfen.

Würde jeder etwas weiter (mit)denken, so bräuchte die Menschheit einige Regeln weniger. 

Btw: Ich fahre selber MTB, bin aber auch Spaziergänger, Wanderer, Vater, Hundehalter, etc. ...


----------



## Happy_User (6. Juli 2013)

Moin,

wie wir "sanfter Tourismus" definiert? Ich bin letztes Wochenende in die Eröffnung des Torfhaus gerate. Sanft war dass für mich nicht.

Grüße

Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (6. Juli 2013)

Wird gar nicht definiert, ist nur ein dümmlicher Begriff aus der Gut-Welt. Ballermann-Urlaub kann sehr resourcenschonend sein (Transport, Unterbringung auf engstem Raum, nur wenige Quadratmeter Strand pro Person, Massenverköstigung), nur bezeichnet das keiner als "sanft". Urlaub im Ferienhaus in Südfrankreich mit Individualanreise incl. Pool erhält sehr wohl dieses Etikett. Vergiss es einfach.


----------



## playjam (6. Juli 2013)

@hasardeur Die Kenntnis über die nicht fehlerfreie Geschichte des Nationalparkes Harz ist wichtig, um die von der Nationalparkverwaltung vermittelte vermeintliche moralische Überlegenheit ins rechte Licht zu rücken. 

Wie Hasifisch schrieb, ist eine Aufgabe des Nationalparks Harz die Öffnung des Naturschutzgebietes für den Tourismus. Hier hat die Nationalparkverwaltung aus meiner Sicht versagt. Vorhandene Infrastruktur wurde zurückgebaut und Einrichtungen mit Bestandsschutz behindert und absorbiert. Mangels eigene Erfolge im touristischen Bereich werden in den Nationalparkberichten die mehr als 1 Millionen Brockenbesucher als sanfte Touristen und Errungenschaft des Nationalparks aufgeführt.

Aufgrund der eher schlechten Erfolgsbilanz sollte die Nationalparkverwaltung jede neue Form des sanften Tourismus wie MTB, Schneeschuh-Wandern, etc. freundlich begrüßen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich werde hier nun nicht noch einmal die Fakten (!) wiederholen, auch meine Freunde, die mit am Tisch saßen und beide Anwälte sind (!!), werden das nicht tun.
> Ich versuche nun, ganz ruhig zu bleiben und präsentiere § 6 des Nationalparkgesetzes
> 
> Mir ist auch noch etwas nicht klar und ich frage dich nun ganz offen: worum geht es dir hier eigentlich und was möchtest du wissen?


Ich wollte genau dass wissen, was ich gefragt hatte: Was nun genau die groben Verbote sind, um welche sich dieser ellenlange Thread zu ranken schien, ohne denselbigen komplett lesen zu muessen.
Da ich sehr gerne im Harz bike, klang ausserdem die Idee einer Interessengemeinschaft interessant.

Aber ganz ehrlich: Nach den Texten von euch kommt ihr mir vor wie ein paar tollwuetige Mtb-Nazis, die jeden der euch nicht nachredet als aus dem Wandereruntergrund stammend verdaechtigt. Wenn du Mühe hast ruhig zu bleiben, weil jemand im Internet nicht deiner Meinung ist, bist du als Verhandlungspartner mit den NP-Leuten eh von vorn herein disqualifiziert.

War heut zwischen Brocken und Wrode fahren. Sperrschilder=Null, dagegen viele Strecken als fuer MTB ausgeschildert (nat. nur die Forstwege).
Vorher habe ich auf die Liste der Sperrungen auf eurer HP geschaut und fand es bemerkenswert, dass ihr bei manchen Stellen nicht wisst, wo diese sind 
Wanderer kamen mir auf den Trails zwei entgegen und auch dazwischen musste man die mit der Lupe suchen. Die allermeisten hat die Bahn wieder mit vom Gipfel geschleppt. Auf dem Rueckweg um Tal hat mich die Polizei zurueckgepfiffen und ich dachte fuer einen Moment, dass ich die Sache vielleicht doch unterschaetzt hatte. Aber der Polizist wollte nur wissen, wie zufrieden ich mit meinem Rad bin und ob es vom Brocken runter ok ist, oder ob er sich besser ein Enduro kaufen soll. 

Ich wuensche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben und hoffe du weckst keine schlafenden Hunde.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Juli 2013)

Das viele Schilder verschwunden sind ist uns auch schon aufgefallen. Wer die abgebaut hat, wir wissen es nicht. 
Stand der letzten Gespräche war, dass die Sperrungen für die NPV nach wie vor aktuell sind und ausgeweitet werden sollen. Ob mit neuen Schildern, den alten Schildern wie auch immer.

In letzter Zeit stockte das alles erstmal ein wenig, weil eine ausführliche Antwort auf die von der NPV angeführten Gründe für die Sperrungen ausgearbeitet wurde. Die ist jetzt in Zustellung oder schon angekommen.
Wie es dann weiter geht wir werden es sehen. 

Dass einem nur selten Wanderer entgegen kommen haben wir auch festgestellt, und selbst zu Stoßzeiten kommt man mit etwas Rücksichtnahme gut ohne Konflikte durch (Vatertag ausprobiert).

Nur wollen wir das auch der NPV und der Öffentlichkeit (als Fernziel) vermitteln. Aber dazu muss erstmal die Idee der Streckensperrungen entkräftet werden. Und daran arbeiten wir. Ob sie jetzt physisch vorhanden sind und durchgesetzt werden oder nicht.

Hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich. Wenn man sich damit seit einem dreiviertel Jahr auseinander setzt können einem evtl. schon mal die Pferde durch gehen wenn die ganze Arbeit als mehr oder weniger sinnfrei dargestellt wird 

Gruß
Ein tollwütiger MTB-Nazi...
 @Hasifisch:
Wenn du noch Ergänzungen hast, immer her damit.


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juli 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ....kommt ihr mir vor wie ein paar tollwuetige Mtb-Nazis



das geht ganz klar zu weit!



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch gerade wieder mal in den  Harz und bin dann an diesem Thread haengen geblieben. nach den ersten 15  Seiten ist mir immer noch nicht klar, was nun genau gesperrt ist. Die  einzige offizielle Info, welche ich finden konnte, ist diese hier: http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/
> 
> Aber deswegen macht ihr vermutlich nicht diesen Aufriss und Teilweise  schrieben Leute auch von allgemeinen Sperrungen auf allen Wanderwegen  sowie diversesten Sperrschildern.
> Den Wegeplan vom NP habe ich ueberflogen, da steht explizit, dass alles  erlaubt ist, was nicht verboten ist. Und was verboten ist, steht  scheinbar in meinem Link.
> Bevor ich mich strafbar mache: Was habe ich missverstanden? Danke.



und um auf deine Ursprungsfrage zu antworten..

...doch GENAU deswegen machen wir solch einen Aufriss. Diese Wege gehören zu den schönsten und anspruchsvollsten Wegen für Mountainbiker im Harz. Eine pauschale Sperrung ist nicht hinnehmbar. Diejenigen die das nicht stört haben eben den Sinn des Mountainbikens (ich denke das meinte CXfahrer mit seinem zugegebener Maßen etwas laxen Kommentar) nicht verstanden...PUNKT


----------



## Deleted 58074 (6. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb: 
tollwütige MTB Nazis: da fällt mir nichts zu ein


----------



## beutelfuchs (6. Juli 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Diejenigen die das nicht stört haben eben den Sinn des Mountainbikens (ich denke das meinte CXfahrer mit seinem zugegebener Maßen etwas laxen Kommentar) nicht verstanden...PUNKT


Ich hoffe ehrlich, dass ihr ggueber dem NP argumentativ mehr aufzufahren habt, als "mein Freund ist Anwalt", "PUNKT" und "alle, die was anderes sagen, kapieren nix". 
Genau solch ueberhebliches Ego-Geschwaetz wuerde ich auch von Leuten erwarten, die Wanderer ruecklings vom Pfad kegeln. 
Ihr wundert euch, warum die euch nicht erst nehmen?


----------



## verano (6. Juli 2013)

Die Kommunikation der letzten Seiten hier, ist unter aller Sau. Das ist bestenfalls noch Stammtischniveau!

Gesendet von meinem GT-p5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2013)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...ohne denselbigen komplett lesen zu muessen...



Was soll man dazu noch schreiben, außer: erkennst du den Fehler?



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...Nach den Texten von euch kommt ihr mir vor wie ein paar tollwuetige Mtb-Nazis, die jeden der euch nicht nachredet als aus dem Wandereruntergrund stammend verdaechtigt...



Solche Aussagen kommen nur eigentlich nur von absoluten Vollidioten, ich hoffe, du bist keiner.
Wenn wir uns mal treffen, sag mir das mit dem Nazi noch mal.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...Wenn du Mühe hast ruhig zu bleiben, weil jemand im Internet nicht deiner Meinung ist, bist du als Verhandlungspartner mit den NP-Leuten eh von vorn herein disqualifiziert...



Du kennst mich doch gar nicht, also versuche doch bitte nicht, mich auf Grund von Forums-Post abschließend zu beurteilen.
Abgesehen davon ist es mir schnuppe, für wie qualifiziert DU mich hälst, weil ich dich nicht kenne und nach deinen unsachlichen, fachlich falschen und blauäugigen Aussagen hier für gaaanz weit neben der Spur einschätze.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...Vorher habe ich auf die Liste der Sperrungen auf eurer HP geschaut und fand es bemerkenswert, dass ihr bei manchen Stellen nicht wisst, wo diese sind ...



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, wir wissen sehr gut Bescheid.



beutelfuchs schrieb:


> ...Ich wuensche dir trotzdem viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben und hoffe du weckst keine schlafenden Hunde.



Das ist nicht mein Vorhaben, arbeite an deiner Wahrnehmung. Und leider wecke ich wohl schlafende Beutelfüchse...
Abgesehen davon: wenn dir das hier alles zu blöd ist, bleib einfach weg. Ich werde auf deine Aussagen nicht mehr reagieren, solange du mit diesen unter dem sonst hier üblichen Niveau bleibst.
Würde mir an deiner Stelle trotzdem Gedanken machen, warum scheinbar sehr viele Biker die Situation so ganz anders sehen als du selbst. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du eher der Meinung, das alle anderen falsch legen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2013)

Übrigens kam uns heute auf der Kleinen Renne ein junge Familie entgegen, mit einem - würde ich sagen - eher süddeutschen Akzent wollte uns der Vater darauf aufmerksam machen, das wir laut 2,5m Regelung dort nicht fahren dürfen.
Gibt also doch einige Leute mit seltsamen Wahrnehmungen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Juli 2013)

Schon bitter was man hier lesen muss. 
Auf so manche Mountainbiketouristen kann der Harz verzichten

Mensch Hasifisch fahrt lieber Samstags, da bleibt ihr von so oberlehrerhaften Pflegefällen verschont.
Gestern nur 100% positive Resonanz erfahren. Fotos wurden von uns geschossen, nette Gespräche und das Gefühl jeder wollte nur eins, Natur erleben.

Sonntag kann ich mir vorstellen das da gaaanz andere Menschen noch mit unterwegs sind. 

Für mich steht fest, keine Nationalparkverwaltung, kein Harzklub vertreiben mich und mein Bike aus dem Harz


----------



## gnss (7. Juli 2013)

Die Menschen Sonntags waren alle genauso gut drauf wie die am Samstag, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2013)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> ...Mensch Hasifisch fahrt lieber Samstags, da bleibt ihr von so oberlehrerhaften Pflegefällen verschont.
> Gestern nur 100% positive Resonanz erfahren. Fotos wurden von uns geschossen, nette Gespräche und das Gefühl jeder wollte nur eins, Natur erleben.
> 
> Sonntag kann ich mir vorstellen das da gaaanz andere Menschen noch mit unterwegs sind.
> ...



War jetzt nicht so schlimm, ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen, das es diese Regel in SA nicht gibt und ich ihn ja auch nicht behindert habe. Aber schon diese unfreundliche Annäherung ist krass. Wahrscheinlich sind die Leute aus BW schon komplett Gehirn-gewaschen.
Ansonsten viele sehr nette Begegnungen.


...von mobil mit Tapatalk...


----------



## micha.qlb (17. Juli 2013)

Das muss jetzt sein...hab ich im Propain Forum gefunden

Für diejenigen denen eine Klingel einfach zu Bingggg ist 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10681855&postcount=6

http://www.turbospoke.com/

Finde ich Großartig  Kommt sicher gut im NP ...vor allem weil man immer wieder ausgeschimpft wird "keine Klingel oder was???"


----------



## tommi101 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich war ja schon oft genug Marketingopfer...aber diesen Trend werde ich garantiert auslassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen kommen nur eigentlich nur von absoluten Vollidioten, ich hoffe, du bist keiner.
> Wenn wir uns mal treffen, sag mir das mit dem Nazi noch mal.


Achje, da hab ich ja was angerichtet. Der Begriff "xyz-nazi" stammt hier her http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Soup_Nazi und hat mit deutscher Geschichte nichts zu tun, sondern beschreibt eine gewisse Art von Persoenlichkeit.
Keine Bange, ich halte dich nicht fuer einen schnauzbaertigen Massenmoerder...maximal für leicht cholerisch und ein bisschen weltfremd


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2013)

Mit Deiner Gabe kannst Du eine ganz neue medizinische Fachrichtung begründen: Telepsychoanalyse. Herr S. Freud wäre echt stolz auf Dich.

Ich empfehle DIR übrigens diesen Link. Nur um Dein "Fachwissen" aufbessern.

So, und jetzt hoffe ich, dass Deine verbalen Entgleisungen hier einfach ignoriert werden oder noch besser, dass Du uns damit einfach verschonst.


----------



## beutelfuchs (18. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich empfehle DIR übrigens diesen Link. Nur um Dein "Fachwissen" aufbessern..


War es so schwer meinem Link zu folgen, hapert es am Englisch oder moechtest du dich einfach noch ein wenig profilieren?


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Juli 2013)

Lasst diesen verbalen Bullshit bitte woanders. Hier geht es um Trails im Harz, siehe Forums Titel.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## ml10121994 (26. Juli 2013)

Dann fahrn wir halt nachts im Dunkeln    mit ner lupine, dann beschwern sich keine Wanderer und man hat auch viel spaß vor allem nachts auf dem Brocken mit dem MTB bei klarer Sicht und 20 Grad was gibts schöneres :-D


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Juli 2013)

Dann haste zwar kein Problem mit Wanderern aber dafür mit Tieschützern weil du dem Wild den wohlverdienten Schlaf raubst

Und wenn die Wanderer keine Schnappschüsse von freudig umher hüpfenden Getier machen können, fällt das dann früher oder später auch auf uns zurück


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2013)

Und selbst Nachts trifft man im Harz auf Wanderer. Hab's schon selbst erlebt.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Und selbst Nachts trifft man im Harz auf Wanderer. Hab's schon selbst erlebt.



Nein, das kann nicht sein. Wanderer entsprechen immer dem Idealbild, gehen nur leise, zu Wild-konformen Zeiten und in Kleinstgruppen schön auf den Wegen, nehmen mehr Müll mit aus dem Wald als hinein und verbessern durch ihre Anwesenheit das Klima.

Wer jemals etwas anderes im NP Harz gesehen hat, war Opfer der Ausdünstungen giftiger Pilze oder einer Fata Morgana.


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2013)

Doch, da war mal einer, so unglaublich das klingt. War aber wohl nicht aus der Gegend, der musste uns nach dem Weg fragen.
Der Rest versteckt sich schnell, bevor die in den Lichtkegel geraten. Sonst wird das ach so saubere Bild der Wanderer angekratzt.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Doch, da war mal einer, so unglaublich das klingt. War aber wohl nicht aus der Gegend, der musste uns nach dem Weg fragen.
> Der Rest versteckt sich schnell, bevor die in den Lichtkegel geraten. Sonst wird das ach so saubere Bild der Wanderer angekratzt.





Ich kann immer wieder nur sagen: ich bin beides und kenne auf beiden Seiten Vollpfosten und tolle Leute - also mehr von den tollen... 
Deshalb ist diese Pauschalisierung des NP und das einseitige Sperren nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2013)

Hast Du Recht. Die meisten Wanderer sind OK. Hab' da bisher nie wirklich Probleme mit gehabt.
Die Sperrungen sind teils für die Tonne. Beim Eckerlochstieg habe ich noch einigermaßen Verständnis. Am Wochenende (dann kann ich leider nur) quillt der von Wanderern über. Wenn der am Wochenende für's MTB gesperrt ist, finde ich noch OK. Beim Höllenstieg weiss ich derzeit nicht wie es genau aussieht. Laut Website gesperrt, aber kein Schild mehr da. Die anderen bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren.
Wenn vernünftige Begründigen für die Sperrungen vorhanden sind, z.B. am Wochenende überlaufen sind und deswegen am Sonntag gesperrt sind oder wegen Naturschutz (brütende Vögel z.B.) kein Problem. Aber als Grund anführen, es haben sich Fußgänger beschwehrt und nicht anführen, wie viele Beschwerden es gegeben hat und welche Gründe die hatten, nicht OK.

Alle wissen es ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und das sollte man 1. erhalten und 2. auch respektieren. Da muss man mit zeitlich Sperren schon rechnen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Hoffnung, das eine annehmbare Lösung für beide Seiten gefunden wird.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn vernünftige Begründigen für die Sperrungen vorhanden sind, z.B. am Wochenende überlaufen sind und deswegen am Sonntag gesperrt sind oder wegen Naturschutz (brütende Vögel z.B.) kein Problem...
> ...Alle wissen es ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und das sollte man 1. erhalten und 2. auch respektieren...



Wir gehen in unseren Meinungen absolut konform, ich würde gern nur mal an zwei Punkten einhaken...zur Sicherheit... 

Eine Sperrung gegen Biker und nicht gleichzeitig gegen Wanderer aus Wildschutzgründen oder Vogelschutz stößt nicht nur mir sauer auf. Die meisten Mountainbiker sind wesentlich weniger störend unterwegs als viele Wanderer-Gruppen, die noch dazu länger an einer Stelle verweilen bzw. sich langsamer bewegen und dadurch länger stören. Aus solchen Anlässen muss entweder komplett gesperrt werden oder gar nicht, eine "Nutzerelite" darf es nicht geben, da kann man letztlich sogar mit dem Grundgesetz Probleme bekommen.

Und: der Nationalpark ist kein Naturschutzgebiet, das ist eine ganz wichtige Unterscheidung! Denn dort darf schlicht niemand nichts...

Aber generell liegst du recht exakt auf der welle, die wir mit der IG Harz vertreten! Schon angemeldet? 
www.ig-harz.de


----------



## michi220573 (26. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ... nehmen mehr Müll mit aus dem Wald als hinein ...



Das geht nicht ... Woher soll der Müll denn kommen, den sie mit raus nehmen?


----------



## playjam (26. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aus solchen Anlässen muss entweder komplett gesperrt werden oder gar nicht, eine "Nutzerelite" darf es nicht geben, da kann man letztlich sogar mit dem Grundgesetz Probleme bekommen.



Amen! ++

(Wanderer und Skifahrer)


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wir gehen in unseren Meinungen absolut konform, ich würde gern nur mal an zwei Punkten einhaken...zur Sicherheit...
> 
> Eine Sperrung gegen Biker und nicht gleichzeitig gegen Wanderer aus Wildschutzgründen oder Vogelschutz stößt nicht nur mir sauer auf. Die meisten Mountainbiker sind wesentlich weniger störend unterwegs als viele Wanderer-Gruppen, die noch dazu länger an einer Stelle verweilen bzw. sich langsamer bewegen und dadurch länger stören. Aus solchen Anlässen muss entweder komplett gesperrt werden oder gar nicht, eine "Nutzerelite" darf es nicht geben, da kann man letztlich sogar mit dem Grundgesetz Probleme bekommen.
> 
> ...



Kam nicht so richtig bei mir rüber, stimmt. Klar, bei Wildschutzgründen müssen die Sperrungen auch für Fußgänger gelten. Und Nationalpark und Naturschutzgebiet sind unterschiedlich. Hab' ich ein wenig durcheinander gebracht, da ja teils Naturschutzgebiete im Nationalpark vorhanden sind.
Ich glaub' bin noch angemeldet, werde ich aber gleich nachholen.


----------



## reizhusten (5. August 2013)

Ich habe heute Nachmittag mein Navi (Magellan Explorist 500) verloren. Ich vermute das es irgendwo entlang des Höllenstieges liegt. 
Sollte es einen ehrlichen Finder geben, wird es eine Finderlohn geben, mindestens ein kaltes frischgezapftes.


----------



## fuxy (5. August 2013)

...nur EIN Frischgezaptes...?


----------



## reizhusten (6. August 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> ...nur EIN Frischgezaptes...?



Wer das Navi als Geisel benutzt, kann sicher noch etwas mehr vordern ;-)


----------



## fm7775 (6. August 2013)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nachmittag mein Navi (Magellan Explorist 500) verloren. Ich vermute das es irgendwo entlang des Höllenstieges liegt.
> Sollte es einen ehrlichen Finder geben, wird es eine Finderlohn geben, mindestens ein kaltes frischgezapftes.




hi, gehört hier nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. August 2013)

Stell die Anfrage einfach noch mal im "Wernigerode" thread, da lesen sicher mehr potentielle Finder mit.


----------



## c.fis (29. August 2013)

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Vielleicht mal hier den Kollegen mit einer Unterschrift helfen und um damit vielleicht auch vermeiden zu können, dass so etwas bei uns passiert.

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2013)

Viele haben ja mitbekommen, was auf dem unteren Beerenstieg los ist...industrielle Holzernte ohne Rücksicht. Im Nationalpark. Da bleibt einem der Mund offen stehen.

Hie rnoch mal die Begründung des NP, warum der BEerenstieg für Mountainbiker gesperrt wurde.

"6. Für den Beerenstieg gilt das Gleiche wie für den Hohnekamm-Weg, er ist steil und zum Teil schlecht einsehbar. Die Erosionsgefahr erhöht sich stark bei Nutzung des Weges durch Mountainbiker."

Hohnekamm:

"...Aufgrund vieler feuchter Wegabschnitte entstehen, wie man vor Ort erkennen kann, durch das Mountainbiking erhebliche Vegetationsschäden, die die Erosionsgefahr deutlich ansteigen lassen."

Wen interessiert so etwas, wenn dicht daneben im _Wald_, nicht auf der Nutzfläche _Weg_, einfach massiv und nachhaltig zerstört wird?

Wir brauchen zur Argumentation dringend Bilder der Verwüstung am Beerenstieg und vor allem von der eingesetzten Technik! Wer Bilder hat, bitte melden!


----------



## OldenBiker (6. September 2013)

Eigentlich müsste man dafür sorgen, das diese Wege auch für Wanderer gespeert werden, und zwar mit der selben Begründung, wie für uns MTBler. Schliesslich ist ein sehr großer Teil dieser Wege ja erst durch Wanderer entstanden.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. September 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste man dafür sorgen, das diese Wege auch für Wanderer gespeert werden, und zwar mit der selben Begründung, wie für uns MTBler. Schliesslich ist ein sehr großer Teil dieser Wege ja erst durch Wanderer entstanden.



Das ist ja genau die Argumentation der IG Harz - wir wollen einfach fair behandelt und nicht ausgegrenzt werden.


----------



## hasardeur (8. September 2013)

War gestern am Beerenstieg, habe aber keine Bilder gemacht. Nachdem was ich da sehen musste, können wir uns mit dem Fotografieren sehr viel Zeit lassen. Die Zerstörung wird noch Jahre sichtbar sein. Es war wieder typische Holzernte mit grobem Gerät. Ich würde wirklich gern die Stellungnahme der NPV zu dieser Sache lesen. Mir fällt dazu nur ein Wort ein: grotesk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfahrer (8. September 2013)

Ich würde ja gern mal wissen, wie denn die immer wieder angeführten Erossionschäden durch MTB verursacht am Weg aussehen sollen...Auf dem Weg selbst wächst doch auch bei emsiger Bewanderung nix mehr, dafür ist  es doch ein Weg geworden... im Gegenteil, MTBler fahren auf dem Weg, Wanderer laufen oft daneben um Steine zum  umgehen.


----------



## battiwr (11. September 2013)

Übrigens: nach RODER 1995 ist die Trittbelastung eines Wanderers in  steilem Gelände 3-4 mal, die einer Kuh etwa 10 mal so hoch wie die eines  Radfahrers. (RODER, U.: Geoökologische Aspekte des Mountainbiking. Diplomarbeit an der Paris-London-Universität Salzburg, 1995)


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2013)

Und nun überlegen wir mal, wie hoch die "Trittbelastung" eines 21t Radbaggers auf den 4 Rädern der Vorderachse beim Arbeiten als Harvester ist, wenn am Ausleger ein 1t Fichtenstamm hängt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (13. September 2013)

Wenn ich den sehr ungünstig hohen Ideologie-Faktor beim MTBler (wird nur noch von russischen und japanischen KKW-Betreibern und holländischen Schweinemästern knapp übertroffen!) mit einrechne, liegt die Radlast beim MTB um ein Mehrfaches höher.


----------



## hasardeur (5. Oktober 2013)

Habe gestern ein paar Bilder von den Verwüstungen inkl. Maschinenpark geschossen. Wem darf ich die zusenden oder wo hochladen?
Vor 3 Wochen sah es noch so aus, als ob "nur" das untere Drittel des Bärenstiegs betroffen wäre. Gestern sah es so aus, als ob sie sich nun auch langsam in das mittlere Drittel vortasten. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann man da bald einen Bikepark aufmachen, ohne noch mehr zerstören zu müssen.


----------



## tommi101 (5. Oktober 2013)

Wäre gut wenn Du hier in diesem Thread auch ein paar Bilder von der Zerstörung am Beerenstieg einstellen könntest.
Denn manch einer schaut hier vielleicht auch mal rein und kann sich das Trauerspiel
dann ansehen.
Ich krieg schon wieder schlechte Laune...


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe gestern ein paar Bilder von den Verwüstungen inkl. Maschinenpark geschossen. Wem darf ich die zusenden oder wo hochladen?
> Vor 3 Wochen sah es noch so aus, als ob "nur" das untere Drittel des Bärenstiegs betroffen wäre. Gestern sah es so aus, als ob sie sich nun auch langsam in das mittlere Drittel vortasten. Wenn das so weiter geht, kann man da bald einen Bikepark aufmachen, ohne noch mehr zerstören zu müssen.



Lade die Bilder doch hier hoch (vorher anmelden): http://www.waldleaks.de/
Kannst noch ein paar Zeilen dazu schreiben.


----------



## fuxy (5. Oktober 2013)

Ab zur Goslarschen Zeitung damit !!


----------



## hasardeur (7. Oktober 2013)

Na dann mal hier die Fotos. Größere Auflösung ist in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden (Unteralbum Beerenstieg).


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Oktober 2013)

Sieht ja furchtbar aus!!
Der Flair vom düsteren Trail scheint dahin zu sein was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Oktober 2013)

naja, Fichtenmonokultur sollte ja auch nicht sein im Nationalpark - jetzt können ja dann endlich Brombeeren wachsen  ...


----------



## Happy_User (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich dachte, dass machen die wegen dem Deutschen Wandertag 2014. 
Aber was ist den jetzt der tatsächliche Grund:
Geld verdienen
Monokultur brechen
oder ????

Grüße

Holger


----------



## fuxy (7. Oktober 2013)

Bikepark...Bikepark...Bikepark


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Oktober 2013)

Apropos - sollte nicht von Schierke eine Seilbahn zum Wurmberg gebaut werden? oder war das ein Gerücht?


----------



## Birotarier (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht kein Gerücht, siehe Foto.

Bin neulich am Abgang WB-Stieg vom Grenzstreifen unterhalb der Schanze vorbeigefahren und habe dort dieses Foto geschossen.
Bin dann den Stieg doch nicht gefahren, um dieses Kleinod zeitgenössischer Landschaftsgestaltung nicht mit den Abdrücken meiner grobstolligen Reifen zu verschandeln oder anderweitig die Bodenerrosion zu fördern.


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2013)

... ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich gern kotzen würde, wenn ich diese Bilder sehe.


----------



## micha.qlb (7. Oktober 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Apropos - sollte nicht von Schierke eine Seilbahn zum Wurmberg gebaut werden? oder war das ein Gerücht?



Wenn man sieht, was da alles gebaut wird könnte man meinen die wollen ein alpendorf dort hinbauen. Bezeichnend auch, ich wollte erst ein Foto machen, ein Schild "Moore" , direkt vor einem riesigen erdschutthaufen.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Oktober 2013)

harudbod schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Gerücht, siehe Foto.
> 
> Bin neulich am Abgang WB-Stieg vom Grenzstreifen unterhalb der Schanze vorbeigefahren und habe dort dieses Foto geschossen.
> Bin dann den Stieg doch nicht gefahren, um dieses Kleinod zeitgenössischer Landschaftsgestaltung nicht mit den Abdrücken meiner grobstolligen Reifen zu verschandeln oder anderweitig die Bodenerrosion zu fördern.



Ich hoffe das Shiceteil hat nicht den Wurmbergstieg zerstört?


----------



## Birotarier (7. Oktober 2013)

Immerhin kann das alles auch inspirierend sein. Hatte gerade etwas Zeit und da ist das entstanden: Harvester verboten!
Ok, ich bin kein Grafiker, man kann es ja noch verschönern!
Wir wär's denn mal mit innovativer Beschilderung des Nationalparkes. Verkehrsschilder kann ja, wie wir zuletzt erfahren mussten, jeder wir er will, auch ohne gültige Rechtsgrundlage aufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## downhillsau (7. Oktober 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Wenn man sieht, was da alles gebaut wird könnte man meinen die wollen ein alpendorf dort hinbauen. Bezeichnend auch, ich wollte erst ein Foto machen, ein Schild "Moore" , direkt vor einem riesigen erdschutthaufen.



Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass in Schierke 7 Mio.  verbaut werden sollen. Neue Promenade, nen Parkhaus und die Straße ist ja bereits erneuert worden. Da liegt es natürlich nahe, von Schierke auch mitm Lift auf den Wurmberg bzw. mit Zwischenhalt aufm großen Winterberg zu gondeln. 
Von daher täuscht dich dein Eindruck nicht. Passend dazu haben´se für ganz oben bereits den ersten Schnee angekündigt.


----------



## playjam (7. Oktober 2013)

[offtopic]
In Schierke sollen weit mehr für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen und Ortsverschönerungsmaßnahmen ausgegeben werden:
  ca. 10 Millionen  Euro für den Ausbau der Sandbrinkstrasse (im Bau)
+ ca. 10 Millionen Euro für ein Parkhaus an der Sandbrinkstrasse (genehmigt)
+ ca. 10 Millionen Euro für eine Überdachung des Eisstadions (geplant)
+ ca. 10 Millionen Euro für die Gestaltung des Ortskernes (geplant)
= 40 Millionen Euro

Desweiteren sollen noch erhebliche Gelder fließen für die Planung eines länderübergreifendes Ganzjahreserlebnisangebot am Winterberg:
http://skifahren-im-harz.de/forum/index.php/topic,7.msg4993.html#msg4993

Dann hofft man auf private Investoren, die noch einmal 40 Millionen in die Realisierung des Ganzjahreserlebnisangebots stecken sollen.

Den ganzen Werdegang des Projekts kann man im Schierke 2000 Thread nachlesen...
[/offtopic]


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zum Beerenstieg:
Es ist generell richtig, das auf Dauer die industriellen Monokulturen verschwinden und ein richtiger, ökologisch wertvoller Wald etabliert wird. Das ist der im Moment am östlichen Hang des Hohnekamms existente Bewuchs genau nicht.
Die NPV hat also dort bis 2014(?) noch Renaturierungsmaßnahmen auf der Agenda. Diese beinhalten ein Auslichten des vorhandenen Fichtenbestandes, um Licht und wind hineinzubekommen. Außerdem soll unterpflanzt werden.
Das ist alles völlig in Ordnung.
Aber: die Art und Weise, wie das geschieht, ist es aus meiner Ansicht nicht. Ich habe im Harz noch nie eine derart rücksichtslose und ertragsoptimierte Vorgehensweise bei einer teilweisen Abholzung (nicht bei einem Kahlschlag!) gesehen, also einer Fällung unter der Prämisse, den eigentlichen Wald zu erhalten. Ich gehe jetzt noch nicht auf Details ein, nur hier ein Foto:



Ich bin mir sicher, das es sich nicht um Bioöl handelt, was da im Nationalpark die Erde verseucht.

Anderes Thema: der Nationalpark hat es geschafft, uns tatsächlich nach über zwei Monaten mitzuteilen, das nun eine Antwort auf unsere Ausführungen zu den Sperrungen in Arbeit ist.

Es wird demnächst wahrscheinlich mal so richtig krachen.


----------



## micha.qlb (8. Oktober 2013)

vielleicht haben sie gedacht zum Jahrestag wäre eine Rückmeldung viell angebracht...unnützes Wissen am Rande: es ist jetzt tatsächlich ziemlich genau ein Jahr her, dass wir das erste mal über das Thema debattieren durften!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9949818&postcount=1576

Datum beachten


----------



## fuxy (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Bild mit dem Ölfleck wird nochmal sehr viel " Gewicht" haben, gut aufheben.!!!

Ist sowas wie ein ASS im Ärmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (10. Oktober 2013)

http://www.volksbankarenaharz.de/deutschland/downloads/2014_mtbkatalog.pdf

heute in der touristinfo in wernigerode gefunden. die wortwahl und bilder treffen bei uns auf offene ohren und augen. kein wort über gesperrte wege und kampfwanderer. die bilder sugerieren ein offenes wegenetz und ein miteinander. ich denke auf seite 4 ist ein bild von einem problematischen weg. da ich keine hinweisschilder auf letzten touren gesehen habe, ist jeder nationale und internationale biker fast mit einem bein auf strafbaren untergrund.

da ich erst auf seite 16 bin, wollte ich mir erstmal luft machen, bevor ich mich noch mehr zum thema äußere.


----------



## laute (12. Oktober 2013)

battiwr schrieb:


> http://www.volksbankarenaharz.de/deutschland/downloads/2014_mtbkatalog.pdf
> 
> heute in der touristinfo in wernigerode gefunden. die wortwahl und bilder treffen bei uns auf offene ohren und augen. kein wort über gesperrte wege und kampfwanderer. die bilder sugerieren ein offenes wegenetz und ein miteinander. ich denke auf seite 4 ist ein bild von einem problematischen weg. da ich keine hinweisschilder auf letzten touren gesehen habe, ist jeder nationale und internationale biker fast mit einem bein auf strafbaren untergrund.
> 
> da ich erst auf seite 16 bin, wollte ich mir erstmal luft machen, bevor ich mich noch mehr zum thema äußere.




hab ich seit jahren in unserer fewo ausliegen, das heftchen ...  der gute alte widerspruch, wenn wir den nicht hätten ... am besten immer dabei haben das teil und falls einen wirklich mal so ein widersprüchler auf den trails begegnen sollte( mir isses in 10 jahren biken noch nicht passiert ), fragste ihn auf englisch wo die trails aus dem heftchen zu finden sind ...


----------



## laute (12. Oktober 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> Das Bild mit dem Ölfleck wird nochmal sehr viel " Gewicht" haben, gut aufheben.!!!
> 
> Ist sowas wie ein ASS im Ärmel



mehr ölfleck-und ramponierte wege/bäume bilder können derzeit am pfennigsberg(richtung moosklippen von ilsenburg aus) und am mittleren teil vom schindelstieg und umgebung( unser spielplatz )gemacht werden 
...hatte keine kamera mit


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2013)

laute schrieb:


> mehr ölfleck-und ramponierte wege/bäume bilder können derzeit am pfennigsberg(richtung moosklippen von ilsenburg aus) und am mittleren teil vom schindelstieg und umgebung( unser spielplatz )gemacht werden
> ...hatte keine kamera mit



Ist das beides NP?


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2013)

Nun ist das Sommerloch endgültig vorbei. Der Sommer ja wohl auch...

*1. Saisonabschluss*

Wieder können wir trefflich diskutieren, ab der wievielten Wiederholung einer Veranstaltung der Begriff Tradition ins Spiel kommt. Für uns als positiv progressive Menschen reichte da bereits die erste Wiederholung im letzten Herbst, nun liegt uns schon quasi der Begriff "Kult" auf der Zunge!
Am 26. und 27.10.2013 finden also unsere Saisonabschlusstouren statt. Danach habt ihr die offizielle Erlaubnis, euer Mountainbike mit Mottenkugeln zu behängen und für ein paar Monate zu vergessen. Ihr müsst aber nicht. Damit euch das aber leichter fällt, werden wir euch quälen!
Unter "Events" auf www.ig-harz.de findet ihr gleich vier neue Einträge: drei in ihren Anforderungen unterschiedliche Touren am Samstag, dem 26.10. und eine lockere Vormittagsrunde am Sonntag. Start ist immer die Harzpension Mann, Mühlental 76 in 38855 Wernigerode. Dort wird es wieder für jeden die Möglichkeit zum Duschen nach den Touren geben (1 EUR inkl. Handtuch) und wir haben natürlich einen warmen Gastraum für Bier und Eisbein danach. Andere Formen der Ernährung werden zähneknirschend ebenfalls möglich sein.
Wir haben uns für mehrere Touren entschieden, weil die Saisoneröffnung mit 56 Leuten zwar witzig, aber doch recht zäh erschien. Mit den unterschiedlichen Touren möchten wir homogenere Gruppen erreichen.
Bitte seid bei der Anmeldung sorgfältig und umsichtig! Ihr erspart uns viel Arbeit, wenn ihr euch wirklich nur anmeldet, wenn ihr euch über eure Fähigkeiten im Klaren seid und die richtige Tour wählt. Details findet ihr in den Streckenbeschreibungen.

Bis Freitag, den 18.10.2013, können nur registrierte Nutzer der IG Harz Website die Events sehen und sich dafür anmelden! Ab Freitag, 12:00 Uhr werden die Einträge allgemein veröffentlicht und können auch von Nicht-IG-Harzern reserviert werden!

*2. Jahressitzung verschoben*

Unsere jährliche Sitzung inkl. Wahl der Sprecher wird doch nicht wie ursprünglich angekündigt im Rahmen dieses Wochenendes stattfinden. Grund ist schlicht, das immer noch die Antwort des Nationalparkes Harz auf unsere Schreiben aus dem Juli fehlt. Wir haben zwar eine Aussage, das diese bald kommen soll, aber kein Datum dazu. Da diese Antwort aber entscheidend für unser weiteres Vorgehen ist und dringend diskutiert werden sollte, verschieben wir den Termin der Sitzung auf den späten November - Genaueres geben wir zeitnah hier bekannt!

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns beim Saisonabschluss!

Viele Grüße,
Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## jedy (16. Oktober 2013)

Kleiner Hinweis: Der Link zur Familienrunde zeigt auf die Endurorunde. Wahrscheinlich nicht weiter schlimm, weil sowieso alle die Endurorunde fahren wollen


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke, korrigiert!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Oktober 2013)

Für die Enduro-Tour am Samstag ist ein Platz wieder frei! Außerdem gibt es noch Plätze für die AM-Tour mit vielen schönen Aussichten über 1.000 Hm und 42km.
Anmeldungen hier:
http://ig-harz.de/events.html


----------



## ManniMatters (13. November 2013)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Anschluss und MTB-Touren im Harz.

Leider kenne ich mich gar nicht im Harz aus und benötige von daher jemanden, der mich an die Hand nimmt und mir ein paar schöne Strecken/ Touren zeigt.
Jetzt muss ich zugeben, dass ich nicht einmal weiss, ob man momentan im Harz noch biken kann - wäre aber bereit zu einem Ausflug am kommenden Samstag.

Wenn also jemand weiss, ob noch MTB im Harz gefahren wird, dann bitte melden über etwas Zeit auf dem Bike freue ich mich.

In diesem Sinne....
...manni


----------



## fuxy (13. November 2013)

Ja türlich...wird im Harz noch gafahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManniMatters (13. November 2013)

auch am Samstag?
vor allem wann und wo und was???

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## fm7775 (13. November 2013)

Touren? Gibts genug. Was willste denn fahren. Technisch ,  wie lang,  wie weit, wie hoch

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (14. November 2013)

Also wenn es nicht gerade regnet wie aus Gießkannen, wird hier im Harz gern noch gebiket.

Auch im tread "trails in um wernigerode"mal schauen. Dort wird sich auch kurzfristig zum biken verabredet.      Cu


----------



## ManniMatters (14. November 2013)

fahren würde ich gerne ca. 2-3h (reine fahrzeit),
technisch ist immer gut,
hoher trail anteil,
hm bis 650, länge ca 30km - bin ziemlich unfit,

was nicht sein muss ist auf schotter bergab oder die direkte falllinie

wie gesagt, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt bin ich da sehr froh drüber


----------



## Graubiker (14. November 2013)

Hallo Manni!
Streckenwünsche lassen sich auf jeden Fall erfüllen und am Samstag geht auf jeden Fall was. Wenn Du mit mir/uns los willst, würde der Startpunkt im Bereich Wernigerode, Darlingerode liegen. Startzeit: gemütlicher Vormittag, Details folgen

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## ManniMatters (14. November 2013)

Hallo Carsten,

vielen Dank für die konkrete Antwort!
Das hört sich alles soweit gut sehr gut an - dann kann der Samstag ja kommen.

Grüße
Manni


----------



## jaamaa (14. November 2013)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> fahren würde ich gerne ca. 2-3h (reine fahrzeit),
> technisch ist immer gut,
> hoher trail anteil,
> hm bis 650, länge ca 30km - bin ziemlich unfit,



Wechsel mal in den WR Touren Thread.... das passt hier nicht wirklich rein 

Und 30km mit 650hm in 23 Std ...? Klingt eher nach einer vorharzer Flachlandrunde.


----------



## DerBergschreck (16. November 2013)

Hallo Harz Biker,

ich war diesen Sommer zum ersten mal im Harz. Bin als "Einstiegsdroge" den Hexenstieg von Thale bis Osterode in zwei Tagen gefahren. Das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich zwei Wochen später nochmal vier Tage im Harz war. Försterstieg, Baudensteig und eine selbst zusammen gebastelte Strecke. War ebenfalls richtig gut.

Für 2014 würde mich mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs interessieren. Habe hier im Teutoburger Wald vor zwei Jahren mal zwei Kurse gemacht. Da es im Harz aber noch anspruchsvollere Strecken gibt, wäre das ne Idee, wie ich mich verbessern könnte.

Könnt ihr mir Anbieter empfehlen oder plant ihr vielleicht analog zu euren Touren auch mal Fahrtechnikkurse für 2014?

Gruss, Onkel Bergschreck


----------



## jedy (16. November 2013)

Schau mal bei trailtech vorbei. Die bieten einige Kurse im Harz an, habe selbst schon Veranstaltungen bei denen gemacht und kann die daher absolut empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (16. November 2013)

Schau mal bei Trailtech.de nach , die bieten sowas im Harz an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. November 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Harz Biker,
> 
> ich war diesen Sommer zum ersten mal im Harz. Bin als "Einstiegsdroge" den Hexenstieg von Thale bis Osterode in zwei Tagen gefahren. Das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich zwei Wochen später nochmal vier Tage im Harz war. Försterstieg, Baudensteig und eine selbst zusammen gebastelte Strecke. War ebenfalls richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Ich würde da glatt mal Trail-Tech sagen, aber für alles weitere leite ich da mal in den Wernigerode-Thread um 

Drei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## laute (16. November 2013)

direkt in ilsenburg :  http://touren-harz.de/Fahrtechnik-Kurse


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Genau das ist aus unserer Sicht eines der ganz großen Probleme.
> Der NP hat sich laut seiner Gesetze nun mal der Priorisierung des Wanderns verpflichtet - allein das ist schon ein Punkt, der in der heutigen Zeit fragwürdig erscheint. Außerdem wird das verschärft durch das hartnäckige Festhalten am Begriff "Wanderweg". Dadurch wird sofort eine eindeutige Nachricht vermittelt: wer hier nicht wandert, ist weniger richtig unterwegs.



Ich argumentiere in einem solchen Fall, dass ich eben "Radwanderer" bin - das hat bisher immer erstaunlich gut funktioniert und für offene Münder gesorgt

Siehe auch hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radwandern

Passt doch gut


----------



## Hasifisch (17. November 2013)




----------



## downhillsau (25. November 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Hallo Harz Biker,
> 
> ich war diesen Sommer zum ersten mal im Harz. Bin als "Einstiegsdroge" den Hexenstieg von Thale bis Osterode in zwei Tagen gefahren. Das hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich zwei Wochen später nochmal vier Tage im Harz war. Försterstieg, Baudensteig und eine selbst zusammen gebastelte Strecke. War ebenfalls richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Hmmh, was halten alle nur von www.trailtech.de? Hab da bis jetzt auch nur gutes gehört Dort ist für jeden was dabei und vor allem nimmt man dort auch sehr schöne trails unter die Stollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fm7775 (26. November 2013)

Wollte mal ein Kurs belegen, aber Kurs 1 unterfordert, und Kurs2 immer nicht zeitlich passend

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (26. November 2013)

Unterfordert oder unterbesetzt. Vllt findet sich sonst ja jemand. 

Es gehört nicht hier in diesen tread.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. November 2013)

Ich mache seit 3 Jahren zum Saisoneinstieg ein WE mit den Jungs von Trailtech, lohnt sich.


----------



## verano (26. November 2013)

gerade auf fb entdeckt... 

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1413562725546889


----------



## ManniMatters (27. November 2013)

Hallo Hasifisch,

gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten bzw. eine Antwort vom Nationalpark Harz auf das Schreiben vom Juli?
Bin zwar neu hier interessiert mich aber!

Gruß
Manni


----------



## Hasifisch (27. November 2013)

Hi Manni,

ja, gibt es. im Moment arbeiten wir das auf - Infos gibt es noch heute oder morgen...

Grüße!



ManniMatters schrieb:


> Hallo Hasifisch,
> 
> gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten bzw. eine Antwort vom Nationalpark Harz auf das Schreiben vom Juli?
> Bin zwar neu hier interessiert mich aber!
> ...


----------



## Graubiker (27. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
An Manni sollten wir dran bleiben, nicht nur wegen seiner Radl-Performance, sondern auch, weil er sich schon sehr ausgiebig mit dem Thema Natur, Bergradeln und Tourismus auseinandergesetzt hat. 
Manni, vielleicht stöberst Du mal auf der www.ig-harz.de und wenn Du das dringende Bedürfnis verspürst, zu einem Erkenntnisgewinn beitragen zu wollen, dann verliere einfach die Beherrschung und tue es. Zur Belohnung gibt es auch mal wieder eine nette Harztour, optional mit Dusche im Nachgang. 


So weit, so gut


Carsten


----------



## battiwr (27. November 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir den ganzen tread durchgelesen und habe von  interessanten bikern gelesen. Einer hat sich sehr viel mit dem Thema  auseinander gesetzt und tritt für die Rechte der Biker ein. um wen es  sich handelt, weiss wohl jeder hier. aber auch ein lob an alle anderen  mitstreiter hier im tread.
es gibt auch jene biker (texter), wo man denkt, sie leben auf einem anderen planeten oder zu einer anderen zeit.?.?!!

In  der aktuellen BikeBravo ist ein artikel über streitgebiete in  deutschland, wo biker gegen wegeverbote zur ausübung ihres hobbys  kämpfen. die dimb sowie radvereine werden genannt, die angagiert  vorgehen, um den irrsinn aufzuklären. die streckensperrungen im harz  werden auch kurz erwähnt aber jedoch nicht weiter thematisiert.
eine  größer angelegte öffentlichkeitsarbeit würde auch unbeteiligte auf die  ungerechtfertigte teilweise willkürliche begründung der sperrungen  ansprechen. eine gerechtere arbeit der npv erhoffe ich mir dadurch, wenn  nvp das gesicht nicht verlieren will.







Graubiker schrieb:


> Zur Belohnung gibt es auch mal wieder eine nette Harztour, optional mit Dusche im Nachgang.
> 
> 
> So weit, so gut
> ...



zur zeit ist es sehr rutschig durch eis und matsch, da wären ellenbogen- und knieschoner zur sicherheit gut.


----------



## ManniMatters (27. November 2013)

Hallo Carsten,

zur nächsten Harz Tour bin ich sofort bereit.

Bezüglich der Open Trails Debatte im Harz würde ich gerne die Nachricht von Hasifisch abwarten, um dann wenn möglich alles persönlich, da einfacher und schneller, zu besprechen.

In diesem Sinne...

...Manni


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2013)

Aaaalso...

Erstmal bitte ich um Entschuldigung, das ich in den letzten Wochen wenig "zu hören" war...aber es gab viel Geld zu verdienen , neue Projekte und ein krankes Kind. Da bleibt nicht viel Zeit...

Aktueller Status:
Nach über drei Monaten kam vom NP eine Antwort auf unsere Anmerkungen zu den Begründungen, die der NP für seine Wegesperrungen gegen Mountainbiker verwendet. Diese Antwort ist nicht nur aus meiner Sicht eine Frechheit.
Die NP-Verwaltung sieht kein Bedarf, an den aktuellen Sperrungen etwas zu ändern, darüber nachzudenken oder auch nur darüber in den Dialog mit den Mountainbikern zu kommen. Die Begründung setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf: die NPV sieht auf Grund der weit auseinander liegenden Standpunkte keinen Diskussionsbedarf.
?!
Ist nicht das Gegenteil der Fall? Soll sich bitte jeder Gedanken dazu machen.
Im gleichen Schreiben wurde ein Termin zu einem Treffen hinsichtlich geplanter Sperrungen im niedersächsischen Teil des NP Harz vorgeschlagen - dieser ist allerdings für uns zu kurzfristig und wird wohl auf das nächste Frühjahr verlegt. Bis dahin sollen auch laut Aussage der NPV keinen Sperrungen erfolgen. Na mal sehen.
Wir sind eigentlich gar nicht mehr so versessen darauf, diesen Termin wahrzunehmen, wenn bereits bei den vorhandenen Sperrungen keine Verhandlungsbedarf besteht. Wir werden aber unter Vorbehalt teilnehmen, um auch wirklich jede Chance auf Einigung zu nutzen.
Allerdings werden wir nun davon unabhängig eine Basis schaffen müssen, auf der man bei einer weiteren Eskalation auch juristisch vorgehen kann. Was das im einzelnen heißt, werden wir zum einen in unserem Forum unter ig-harz.de besprechen und zum anderen auf einer Sitzung, die wir dringend noch im Dezember abhalten müssen. Zum Termin später mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevensf9 (28. November 2013)

Die ticken doch nicht sauber. Aber ok, in BW wird ja auch gerade voll auf die Bremse getreten und kein Gesprächsbedarf gesehen....

Soll nicht gerade ein neues Tourismuskonzept für den Harz erarbeitet werden?


----------



## OldenBiker (28. November 2013)

Den Termin zum Gespräch sollte man auf jeden Fall whrnehmen, wenn auch erst im Frühjahr. 
Sonst heisst es nachher, noch mehr Sperrungen und die Biker haben ja eigentlich gar kein Interesse an Gesprächen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2013)

Ja nee, is klar. Es besteht nur Diskussionsbedarf wenn man sich fast einig ist, macht die Diskussion ja auch deutlich einfacher und angenehmer.
Werd auf jeden Fall bei der Sitzung im Dezember dabei sein wenn nicht was extrem wichtiges dazwischen kommt!


----------



## ManniMatters (28. November 2013)

Hi,
ich bin zwar neu hier aber mische mich mal ein:

Der Brief hört sich ja nicht so gut an.

Die Teilnahme an Treffen, Diskussionen und auch Runden Tischen sollte auf jeden Fall wahr genommen werden, auch wenn dies "aussichtslos" erscheint - das halte ich für das richtige Verhalten, um up to date zu sein, was wie und warum besprochen wurde.
Auch das Signal zur Gesprächsbereitschaft sollte stets vorhanden sein.

Aus der Zusammenfassung von Hasifisch ist zu entnehmen, dass die Standpunkte, aus Sicht der NPV, zu weit von einander entfernt sein.
Unter Beachtung von der Definition von FFH- und weiteren Naturschutzzonen mag dies auch sein. Doch gilt es, meiner Meinung nach, herauszufinden warum die NPV meint, das Biker diese Regelungen nicht befolgen wollen oder können oder den Naturschutz nicht respektieren.
Liegen denn der Wunsch im Wald in bestimmten Grenzen (auf kleinen, bereits vorhandenen Wegen) radfahren zu dürfen und das Bestreben diese Umgebung zu schützen wirklich soweit auseinander?
Oder ist die Maßnahme der irreversiblen und nicht-diskutierbaren Wegsperrung nur eine Art Schutzreflex der NPV, weil diese etwas befürchtet was wir nicht sehen oder momentan nicht verstehen?
Keine Ahnung, aber ich finde, dass sollte herausgefunden werden.
Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch und man möchte einfach keine Biker im Wald, doch dann wäre es wenigstens ehrlich dieses einfach mal so auszusprechen. Denn dann liesse sich ein entsprechender Umgang mit dieser Haltung finden - wie immer der dann auch aussehen mag!   
Im Grunde genommen habe ich das Gefühl, dass einfach nicht klar und deutlich gesagt wird wo der Schuh drückt und deshalb Regelungen bemüht werden, die auf unser Unverständnis stoßen.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin unglaublich gerne mit dem MTB im Wald unterwegs!!! Es gibt einfach nichts größeres!!!
Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wir die Bedenken und Befürchtungen der NVP ernst nehmen sollten, denn das möchten wir von "denen" auch!
Unverständnis für jeweils andere Sicht herrscht wohl auf beiden Seiten mehr oder minder vor und das sollte ausgeräumt werden.

In diesem Sinne...

...Manni


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. November 2013)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> Oder ist die Maßnahme der irreversiblen und nicht-diskutierbaren Wegsperrung nur eine Art Schutzreflex der NPV, weil diese etwas befürchtet was wir nicht sehen oder momentan nicht verstehen?



Interessanter Gedanke!
Vielleicht ist der NPV ja auch peinlich, wenn bei einem solchen Gespräch (mal wieder) herauskommt, dass kaum sachliche Argumente für eine Ausgrenzung vom Mountainbikern existieren und der wahre Grund einfach nur persönliche Abneigung ist. Man kann gar nicht oft genug die vorgeschobenen Argumente "Naturschutz" und "Schutz der Wanderer" als solche enttarnen.

Apropos "Schutz der Wanderer": stand nicht irgendwo mal geschrieben, dass Tourismus überhaupt nicht zu den Punkten gehört, um die sich eine NPV zu kümmern hat? Ich bin auch oft als Wanderer unterwegs, habe aber nicht das Bedürfnis, von einer NPV - egal in welchem Naturpark - vor Mountainbikern, anderen Wanderern oder z.B. auch Trailrunnern geschützt zu werden.


----------



## fuxy (28. November 2013)

... Vielleicht ist es auch an der Zeit die Büchse der Pandora zu öffnen und an die Medien und die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.

Weil... diese Antwort der NPV nicht nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht ist, sondern auch der Glauben, unantastbar zu sein, man denkt bei der NPV machen zu können was man will.

Gegnerische Parteien hätten ja eh keine Chance etwas dagegen zu tun


----------



## Hasifisch (29. November 2013)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin zwar neu hier aber mische mich mal ein:...



Gut so!



ManniMatters schrieb:


> ...Aus der Zusammenfassung von Hasifisch ist zu entnehmen, dass die Standpunkte, aus Sicht der NPV, zu weit von einander entfernt sein.
> Unter Beachtung von der Definition von FFH- und weiteren Naturschutzzonen mag dies auch sein. Doch gilt es, meiner Meinung nach, herauszufinden warum die NPV meint, das Biker diese Regelungen nicht befolgen wollen oder können oder den Naturschutz nicht respektieren.
> Liegen denn der Wunsch im Wald in bestimmten Grenzen (auf kleinen, bereits vorhandenen Wegen) radfahren zu dürfen und das Bestreben diese Umgebung zu schützen wirklich soweit auseinander?
> Oder ist die Maßnahme der irreversiblen und nicht-diskutierbaren Wegsperrung nur eine Art Schutzreflex der NPV, weil diese etwas befürchtet was wir nicht sehen oder momentan nicht verstehen?
> ...



Ich empfehle dir dringend, dich mal bei uns auf ig-harz.de anzumelden, falls noch nicht geschehen, und dich dort über den aktuellen Stand zu informieren.
Grobe Zusammenfassung:
Vor gut einem Jahr setzte der NP einen Teil des Wegeplanes dahingehend um, das etliche Pfade ausschließlich für Biker gesperrt wurden. Begründung war zunächst immer und ausschließlich "Gefährdung von Wanderern".
Daraufhin wurde die IG Harz gegründet, die mit der DIMB im Hintergrund versucht, die wahren Ursachen zu erforschen und etwas gegen die Sperrungen zu unternehmen. Viele dieser Pfade sind exakt der Grund dafür, warum überhaupt Touristen (zu Fuß oder auf dem bike) in den Harz kommen und warum z.B. ich überhaupt in die Berge fahre/gehe. Wir forderten von der NVP stichhaltige Begründungen zu den Sperrungen, es gab einen ersten runden Tisch und Kontaktaufnahme.
Die Begründungen kamen mit viel Verspätung und waren größtenteils so hanebüchen, das wir vom ursprünglichen Ziel, einige Sperrungen abzuschaffen, mittlerweile dahingehend umgeschwenkt sind, für fast alle Wege wieder eine komplette Freigabe zu fordern. Es erwies sich nämlich, das die "Gefährdung" von Wanderern gerade auf den engen naturnahen Wegen quasi nicht existiert sondern höchstens _Störungen_. Deshalb wurden nun aus unserer Sicht viele nicht tragbare Gründe angeführt.
Das stellten wir sehr umfangreich da - und offensichtlich wohl so stichhaltig, das dem NP nun die Argumente ausgingen und nach über drei Monaten Stillschweigen eine Diskussion zu den bereits vorhandenen Sperrungen einseitig beendet wurde, bevor sie eigentlich in Fahrt kam.
Wir sind uns deshalb sicher, das es sich um eine reine Hinhaltetaktik des NP handelte.
deshalb sehen wir die nun angekündigten Gespräche zu den neuen Sperrungen im niedersächsischen teil (umfangreicher als bisher!) als reine Show an und werden nur deshalb daran teilnehmen, um später keine Tatenlosigkeit zu vermitteln. Diesen Standpunkt teilen wir dem NP auch vorher mit.

Meine Meinung:
Leider liegt hier ein massiver Interessenskonflikt und eine überkommenen, bornierte Haltung vor. Wenn eine Begründung lautete, Fahrräder dürfen auf einem Weg nicht fahren, weil es sich um einen historischen Wanderweg des Harzklubs handele, ist das schlicht irrelevant. So etwas kommt ben nicht aus den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen des NP, sondern daher, das einige Herren und Damen dort aktiv im Harzklub organisiert sind etc. Der NP schießt hier mit seinem Handel mehr als deutlich übr die Priorisierung des Wanderns, wie es im Wegeplan heißt, hinaus. Allein diese Priorisierung ist schon ein Punkt, der kritisiert werden muss.
Das ist nur _ein_ Beispiel.

Mal interessante Gedanken dazu:
- was wäre, wenn nur ein Mitarbeiter aus der Führungsriege des NP begeisterter Mountainbiker wäre?
- was wäre, wenn jeder Mountainbiker gegen jedes Schild, das ihn nach seiner Sicht zu unrecht am Befahren eines Weges hindert, Widerspruch einlegen würde?
- wem gehört der Nationalpark?
- welcher Teil der Tourismus- und Freizeitbranche expandiert momentan am stärksten im Harz? (Laut NP-Gesetz ist die NVP zur Berücksichtigung regionaler Interessen und deren Entwicklung verpflichtet!)



ManniMatters schrieb:


> ...Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass wir die Bedenken und Befürchtungen der NVP ernst nehmen sollten, denn das möchten wir von "denen" auch!
> Unverständnis für jeweils andere Sicht herrscht wohl auf beiden Seiten mehr oder minder vor und das sollte ausgeräumt werden...



Solche naive Gedanken hatte ich vor einem Jahr auch noch - das Verhalten des NP zeigt aber eindeutig, das dort keinerlei Verständnis und Toleranz vorhanden ist.
Deshalb müssen nun endlich Fakten geschaffen werden.



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedanke!
> Vielleicht ist der NPV ja auch peinlich, wenn bei einem solchen Gespräch (mal wieder) herauskommt, dass kaum sachliche Argumente für eine Ausgrenzung vom Mountainbikern existieren und der wahre Grund einfach nur persönliche Abneigung ist. Man kann gar nicht oft genug die vorgeschobenen Argumente "Naturschutz" und "Schutz der Wanderer" als solche enttarnen.
> 
> Apropos "Schutz der Wanderer": stand nicht irgendwo mal geschrieben, dass Tourismus überhaupt nicht zu den Punkten gehört, um die sich eine NPV zu kümmern hat? Ich bin auch oft als Wanderer unterwegs, habe aber nicht das Bedürfnis, von einer NPV - egal in welchem Naturpark - vor Mountainbikern, anderen Wanderern oder z.B. auch Trailrunnern geschützt zu werden.



So geht es den meisten Wanderern und Mountainbikern. Es gibt kaum Probleme. Und wenn, sind diese höchstens auf den breiten Schotterstraßen gefährlich, wohin wir ja noch stärker gelenkt werden (sollen).
Ein Irrsinn!



fuxy schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht ist es auch an der Zeit die Büchse der Pandora zu öffnen und an die Medien und die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.
> 
> Weil... diese Antwort der NPV nicht nur ein Schlag ins Gesicht ist, sondern auch der Glauben, unantastbar zu sein, man denkt bei der NPV machen zu können was man will...



Meine Freunde mit juristischem Hintergrund zucken da nur mit den Achseln und sagen "Verwaltung eben..."


----------



## verano (29. November 2013)

Mensch Hasi, du kannst doch niemanden als naiv bezeichnen, nur weil er eine Meinung hat die von deiner leicht abweicht. Find ich nicht gut, auch weil ich Manni durchaus zustimmen kann.

Ich habe das hier oder intern schon einmal geäußert - es ist immer schlau sich mit dem Standpunkt des Gegenübers auseinander zu setzten.


----------



## soul_ride (30. November 2013)

Es wird wohl jedem hier langsam klar, dass die von der NP-Verwaltung vorgebrachten Begründungen zu den Sperrungen reine "Alibi-Begründungen" sind. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern & Mountainbikern gibt es im Harz in diesem Ausmaß keine bzw. nur in dem Umfang wie in anderen gesellschaftlichen Berechen auch (schwarze Schafe und Querulanten...). Auch die "Errosionsgeschichten" sind einfach ein Klassiker der schon jahrelang den Bikern vorgehalten wird, neben dem "Querfeldeinfahren" usw.

Diese Behauptungen kommen einfach auch gut an bei Leuten die sich veilleicht auch gar nicht so mit MTB auskennen und in der Szene involviert sind. Darüber hinaus bedienen unsere Medien das Volk auch immer schön mit Superlativen wie Rasen, Geschwindigkeit, Downhill, Querfeldein, Stollenreifen usw. Und ich glaube eine Menge dieser Menschen die bei der NP-Verwaltung tätig sind haben wirklich schlichtweg wenig Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.

Der Hauptgrund für die Sperrungen, den man auch nach ein wenig Recherche im Internet findet, liegt einfach darin, dass es ein längerfirstiges Konzept für den Nationalpark gibt !!! Kurz gesagt geht es darum bis zum Jahr 2022 immer mehr Wege zurückzubauen und bestimmte Kernzonen (z.B. Hohne Kamm = Naturdynamikzone !) zu beruhigen bzw. sich selbst zu überlassen. Die gesperrten Wege und auch alle Wege die im niedersächsischen Teil des NP zur Diskussion stehen, "zerschneiden" bestimmte Flächen und Gebiete oder führen durch sensible Bereiche. Wenn man sich die NP Karte mit ihren verschiedenen Zonen anschaut und gleichzeit die gesperrten Wege einzeichnet wird einem das sofort klar !!

Beispiele:
- Hohne Kamm, Beerenstieg usw. zerschneiden den "Hügel", die Wege drumherum werden nicht "angerührt". 
- Pfarrstieg nach Schierke runter = super viel Betrieb, das wäre einer der ersten Wege die ich sperren würde wenn es eine "Wanderer vs. MTB" Problematik geben würde und das der wahre Grund wäre. Der Stieg zerschneidet allerdings keine sensiblen Bereiche = daher keine Sperrung.
- Eckersprung/ Eckerquerung/ Pionierweg = genau die selbe Situation
- unterhalb Torfhaus Ri. Altenau wird gesperrt da sensibler Bereich ABER der Magdeburger Weg bleibt auf = weil er parallel zur Landstraße veläuft und KEINE Bereiche zerschneidet! Gerade hier wäre es wieder sehr eng - aber es gibt ja keine wirkliche "Wanderervs. MTB" Problematik.
- Rehberger Graben/ Rehberger Skikreuz = so gut wie keine Wanderer; die Wege drumherum bleiben, der Weg der den Berg "zerschneidet" wird gesperrt.
- Sonnenberger Graben = gleiche Situation

Man fängt halt einfach jetzt bei den Bikern an und wird aber in ein paar Jahren Schritt für Schritt die Wege auch für Wanderer sperren und so die "Schutzzonen", "Kernzonen", "Naturdynamikzonen" wie auch immer vergrößern. Das gibt es im Nationalpark bereits seit vielen Jahren und wenn man sich mal anschaut wie viele Wege es vor 15 Jahren noch gegeben hat die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt geht es jetzt einfach nur so weiter. Blöderweise sind denen jetzt halt die Biker noch dazugekommen, die vor 10 Jahren definitv noch keine Trails in diesem Ausmaß gefahren sind. Ich denke das muss einem wirklich klar sein, es geht hier einfach um viel mehr als nur diese alberne "Wanderer vs. MTB" und "Bodenerrossions" Storys und darauf sollte man sich konzentrieren bzw. das als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen. Die NP-Verwaltung täte einfach gut daran mal die Karten auf den Tisch zu legen und daher ist die Empörung bei uns allen ja so groß, da jeder weiß das die vorgebrachten Argumente völligst haltlos sind und man hier einfach mal ziemlich dumm und bürokratisch - bämm - eine stetig wachsende Nutzergruppe einfach aussperrt ohne sich überhaupt die Mühe zu machen nach Kompromisen und Lösungen zu suchen und aufeinander zu zugehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (30. November 2013)

Das bestätigt mich in meiner Auffassung. 
Wenn es der NPV zBsp gar nicht um Errosionsprobleme geht, nützt die beste Gegenargumentation nichts. D.h. man muss die NPV ernst nehmen und hinterfragen, um was es denen tatsächlich geht. Und mit hinterfragen meine ich in erste Linie nicht, dass man dabei direkt auf eine Antwort der NPV hofft.


----------



## tommi101 (30. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese tiefgründige Information.
Sehr gut und vor allem nachvollziehbar dargestellt!

Wenn man sowas liest wird einem doch fast schwarz vor Augen vor Wut auf die NP-Verwaltung. Sowas verdirbt einem wirklich die Laune..


----------



## OldenBiker (30. November 2013)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Es wird wohl jedem hier langsam klar, dass die von der NP-Verwaltung vorgebrachten Begründungen zu den Sperrungen reine "Alibi-Begründungen" sind. Konflikte zwischen Wanderern & Mountainbikern gibt es im Harz in diesem Ausmaß keine bzw. nur in dem Umfang wie in anderen gesellschaftlichen Berechen auch (schwarze Schafe und Querulanten...). Auch die "Errosionsgeschichten" sind einfach ein Klassiker der schon jahrelang den Bikern vorgehalten wird, neben dem "Querfeldeinfahren" usw.
> 
> Diese Behauptungen kommen einfach auch gut an bei Leuten die sich veilleicht auch gar nicht so mit MTB auskennen und in der Szene involviert sind. Darüber hinaus bedienen unsere Medien das Volk auch immer schön mit Superlativen wie Rasen, Geschwindigkeit, Downhill, Querfeldein, Stollenreifen usw. Und ich glaube eine Menge dieser Menschen die bei der NP-Verwaltung tätig sind haben wirklich schlichtweg wenig Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.
> 
> ...



Wenn an der einen oder anderen Stelle Bioreservate geschaffen werden sollen, um sich selbst zu überlassen, habe ich damit weniger ein Problem. Allerdings nur dann nicht, wenn die Wege für Biker *und* Wanderer gesperrt werden. 
Einen Teil der Wege bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren. Beim Pionierweg stösst eine Sperrung für Biker für mich auf unverständniss, dort sind ja einige Bereiche als Bohlenweg vorhanden. Wanderer dürfen, Biker nicht, für mich nicht besonders Verständlich.
Beim Eckerlochstieg würde ich damit leben können, das dieser am Wochenende für MTBler gesperrt ist. Meine Erfahrungen bisher sind hier, das der Eckerlochstieg am Wochenende doch recht überlaufen ist.

Man sollte von der NPV eine klare Aussage über die wahren Gründe für die Sperrungen vordern. 
Für mich ist es immer wieder ein Rätsel, warum immer wieder die gleichen alten Gründe herhalten müssen, obwohl diese widerlegt werden können. Ich meine, wenn die wahren Gründe bekannt sind und auch von der NPV so vertreten würden, lassen sich deren Gründe auch nachvollziehen und einfacher Kompromisse schliessen.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. November 2013)

verano schrieb:


> Mensch Hasi, du kannst doch niemanden als naiv bezeichnen, nur weil er eine Meinung hat die von deiner leicht abweicht...



Nicht falsch verstehen bitte!!! Ich wollte keinesfalls andere Meinungen als naiv bezeichnen, ich finde nur mit der Erfahrung des letzten Jahres _meine eigene Meinung von damals naiv_! Ich entschuldige mich, wenn das missverständlich war.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. November 2013)

Wenn dieser langfristige Plan des NP tatsächlich der Hintergrund für diese abstrusen Sperrungen sind, verstehe ich auch ein wenig, warum der NP das nicht kommuniziert.
M.w. muss der Nationalpark in einem bestimmten Turnus planen und seine Gesetze und Vorschriften von Behörden und er Landesregierung abnicken lassen.
Aus Angst, hier längerfristig und vor neuen Beschlüssen Diskussionen und Widerstand zu verursachen, verheimlicht man eventuell die echten Gründe.
Das ist genau das Verhalten und die Einstellung, die mich persönlich ziemlich frustriert: der NP gehört nicht der NP Verwaltung, aber diese sieht das wohl anders. Die NP Verwaltung dient lediglich dazu, die Interessen verschiedenster Gruppen am NP im Auftrag und bezahlt durch diese Gruppen zu wahren und zu balancieren. Das funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn aus der Verwaltung heraus schon ein Ungleichgewicht entsteht, weil wie hier offensichtlich "nur" Naturschützer, Forstleute und Wanderer in der Verwaltung vertreten sind.
Der Nationalpark ist nun mal kein Naturschutzgebiet und wenn er das wäre, müssten entsprechende Maßnahmen gegen alle Interessengruppen gerichtet sein. Aber da gibt es diese durchaus befremdliche Ansicht, das alle Wanderer (inkl. der Wochenend-HSB- Spaziergang-Touris) vogelschützende Leisegänger sind und jedes MTB im Wald die Natur stört. Leider zeigt sich auch keine Bereitschaft, von diesem Weltbild auch nur leicht ab zukommen. Ob in Wirklichkeit oder nur im Sinne der Sache der NPV sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## verano (30. November 2013)

Die Frage ist, was können wir tun wenn diese Annahmen richtig sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. November 2013)

Wenn die Annahme stimmt, daß die Radler die ersten sind und dann auch der Rest vertrieben wird, säßen alle im selben Boot. Und ich weiß nicht, ob die Wanderer sich das bieten lassen. Die sind viel mehr und besser organisiert und da hängen dann richtig Übernachtungen etc. dran. Da kriegt dann auch der Kneiper in Schierke und sonstwo so'n Hals. Z.B. ist WRer Verwandschaft von mir, die sehr gerne wandert, sehr sauer auf die NVP, weil sie sich jetzt schon gegängelt und willkürlich behandelt vorkommen.
Mal sehen, ob der Moorstieg wieder gemacht wird, wenn nicht, wär's evtl. schon ein Vorbote. 
Falls also die Annahme stimmt, muss das auch so gesagt werden: "heute wir, morgen ihr ...". Und dazu ist der Tourismus einfach zu wichtig im Harz.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. November 2013)

Und genau das macht es so wahrscheinlich dass die NPV versuchen könnte es heimlich still und leise durch die Hintertür durch zuziehen.
Aber wie sie das dem Harzclub schmackhaft machen wollen.
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es dann irgendwelche Sonderregelungen gibt oder so...


----------



## micha.qlb (30. November 2013)

nichts..gar nichts. 

Wir sollten endlich an die Öffentlichkeit gehen um auf die Lage aufmerksam zu machen. Zumindest zur MItteldeutschen Zeitung kann ich Kontakt herstellen.

Es braucht eigentlich nur nen reißerischen Artikel. Vielleicht in Interview-Form mit den Infos von Jan. Schlagzeile z.B. "NPV verbietet Radfahren - Radfahrer werden aus dem Nationalpark verbannt"

Sollten das die tatsächlichen Hintergründe sein wird überhaupt niemals nicht irgendwas zu unseren Gunsten passieren. Wir soltlen uns einfcah nich verarschen lassen und wenigsten zeigen, dass wir da sind.

Kann man denn rechtlich da gar nichts machen?? Ich mein die DIMB ist doch auch mit im Boot...ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass diese unsere missliche Lage dafür "missbraucht" noch größer zu werden und die INteressen der kleinen IG hier nicht wirklich gewahrt werden...sorry DIMB.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. November 2013)

Ich wurde sagen, solche Dinge besprechen wir bei der Versammlung, die hoffentlich dieses Wochenende noch angekündigt wird, wenn wir uns in die Augen gucken und alles direkt abwägen können!
Wie kommt es dass du die DIMB so negativ siehst?


----------



## micha.qlb (30. November 2013)

nicht negativ. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, dass sie uns doch ein wenig allein lässt aber dennoch bei allem was gemacht und gesagt wird mitbestimmen will.

Ich wünschte mir hier irgendwie bisl mehr Engagement seitens der Dimb...Wenn man liest wie sich da anderweitig für die Interessen stark gemacht wird, kommen einem schon starke Zweifel

ich lass mich aber gern belehren und von Gegenteil überzeugen...dies ist halt meine persönlich Sicht und mein Eindruck


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. November 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> nicht negativ. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, dass sie uns doch ein wenig allein lässt aber dennoch bei allem was gemacht und gesagt wird mitbestimmen will.
> 
> Ich wünschte mir hier irgendwie bisl mehr Engagement seitens der Dimb...Wenn man liest wie sich da anderweitig für die Interessen stark gemacht wird, kommen einem schon starke Zweifel
> 
> ich lass mich aber gern belehren und von Gegenteil überzeugen...dies ist halt meine persönlich Sicht und mein Eindruck



Naja, es gab ja bisher auch nicht viel offizielles zu tun, wir haben doch bis vor kurzem nicht mal eine Reaktion der NPV gehabt


----------



## fuxy (30. November 2013)

Das erklärt jetzt auch die " Nicht Reaktion " der NPV !!! Wenn diese Pläne wirklich so ausgeführt werden sollen, dann können die uns ja auch keine Antwort geben, weil sie in eine ganz ganz ganz andere Richtung wollen als wir.
Wir wollen die Wege erhalten und befahren und die NPV möchte sie ganz weg haben.
Wenn die Ihre Pläne offen legen würden , bekämen die sehr viel Gegenwind aus der Touribranche, Uns, Wadervereinen und vermutlich auch von der Politik.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Dezember 2013)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> nicht negativ. Ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht, dass sie uns doch ein wenig allein lässt aber dennoch bei allem was gemacht und gesagt wird mitbestimmen will.
> 
> Ich wünschte mir hier irgendwie bisl mehr Engagement seitens der Dimb...Wenn man liest wie sich da anderweitig für die Interessen stark gemacht wird, kommen einem schon starke Zweifel
> 
> ich lass mich aber gern belehren und von Gegenteil überzeugen...dies ist halt meine persönlich Sicht und mein Eindruck



Welche Unterstützung wollt und braucht Ihr denn gerade? Also so ganz konkret?


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Dezember 2013)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund fÃ¼r die Sperrungen, den man auch nach ein wenig Recherche im Internet findet, liegt einfach darin, dass es ein lÃ¤ngerfirstiges Konzept fÃ¼r den Nationalpark gibt !!! Kurz gesagt geht es darum bis zum Jahr 2022 immer mehr Wege zurÃ¼ckzubauen und bestimmte Kernzonen (z.B. Hohne Kamm = Naturdynamikzone !) zu beruhigen bzw. sich selbst zu Ã¼berlassen.



Das ist dann aber nicht das Prinzip eines Nationalparks sondern die subjektive Herangehensweise der NBV. Wikipedia sagt zum Nationalpark u.a.:



> Schutzgebiete, die umfangreiche NaturrÃ¤ume mitsamt den vorkommenden Arten und Ãkosystemen langfristig schÃ¼tzen sollen. Diese sollen auch â umweltvertrÃ¤glich und mit Ã¶rtlicher Akzeptanz â fÃ¼r seelische BedÃ¼rfnisse, Wissenschaft, Forschung und Bildung, und fÃ¼r Naherholung und Besichtigung zur VerfÃ¼gung stehen.



Der Begriff "Naherholung" tritt hier also explizit auf! Jeder Wanderer und Mountainbiker weniger ist ein Autofahrer mehr und insofern erweist die NPV mit ihrem Sperrungskonzept der Natur einen BÃ¤rendienst

Ich mÃ¶chte in diesem Zusammenhang nochmal auf die Definition des schÃ¶nen angestaubten Begriff "Radwandern" hinweisen. Man sollte in Diskussionen immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass Mountainbikefahren ja eigentlich "Wald-Radwandern" heissen mÃ¼sste und dann auch gleich ein paar Worte aus der o.g. Definition auffÃ¼hren.

Aber wenn das stimmt, was soul_ride schreibt, sollte man doch prima die Tourismusbranche mit ins Boot holen kÃ¶nne - und *den* Gegenwind hÃ¤lt auch die NPV nicht aus.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Welche Unterstützung wollt und braucht Ihr denn gerade? Also so ganz konkret?



Micha und Micha 

Ganz ruhig, wir bekamen von der DIMB Rückendeckung versprochen und daran glauben wir auch!
Im Moment mache ich mit Christian die Grundlagen, diese diskutieren wir dann intern und auf der Versammlung und dann gibt es einige Fragen, die wir mit der DIMB respektive Helmut klären müssen.
Soweit alle in Butter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber nicht das Prinzip eines Nationalparks sondern die subjektive Herangehensweise der NBV. Wikipedia sagt zum Nationalpark u.a.:
> 
> Der Begriff "Naherholung" tritt hier also explizit auf! Jeder Wanderer und Mountainbiker weniger ist ein Autofahrer mehr und insofern erweist die NPV mit ihrem Sperrungskonzept der Natur einen Bärendienst
> 
> ...




Die Herangehensweise des NP Harz ist explizit im NP-Gesetz geregelt. Und da verweise ich immer wieder und sehr gern auf den Paragraphen Nummer 5 daraus:

§ 5
Regionale Belange, Nationalparkgemeinde
(1) Die Nationalparkverwaltung hat bei ihren Entscheidungen nach diesem Gesetz die
Interessen der ortsansässigen Bevölkerung an der Sicherung und Entwicklung ihrer
Lebens- und Arbeitsbedingungen sowie die Belange der regionalen Entwicklung, der
gewerblichen Wirtschaft und des Tourismus zu berücksichtigen, soweit der
Schutzzweck (§ 3) es erlaubt.

Der Schutzzweck nach §3 sieht einen naturnahen Schutz von 75% des NP Gebietes vor. Und da kann man nun trefflich anfangen zu streiten...
Die Tourismusbranche haben wir ja teilweise hier mit an Board und da kommt sicher mehr. Diese ist nämlich wirklich am härtesten betroffen, da geht es nicht um da Hobby, sondern die Existenzsicherung.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Dezember 2013)

Klingt toll, nur: die NPV weiß selber am besten, was für die ortsansässige Bevölkerung am besten ist. Schaut euch die Posse um den geplanten NP im Schwarzwald an, das Ding wird durchgedrückt, obwohl die Anwoner nicht wollen (soviel zum grünen Demokratieverständnis!). Und später werden die Anwohner ganz bestimmt nicht plötzlich eingebunden in Entscheidungen.
Das ist halt die Krux: ein NP braucht per se eine gewisse Unabhängigkeit, sonst ist er witzlos, aber wo wird da die Grenze gezogen? Und Verwaltungen haben IMMER die Eigenart zu wuchern, Kompetenzen an sich zu reißen und über das Verfassen von immer mehr Vorschriften ihre Wichtigkeit zu beweisen (da hängt dann wieder Geld und weiteres Wuchern dran). Ein Staat im Staate.
Auf das Verweisen auf Paragraphen kann man verzichten, schon mal versucht, die GEZ zu verklagen oder einen dummen und faulen Prof. von seiner Stelle zu verscheuchen?
NPs werden durch Land und Bund finanziert, oder? Mal die Herren in Hannover und Magdeburg darauf hinweisen, wie die NPV-Fürsten eventuelle touristische regionale Bemühungen zunichte machen. So gesegnet ist der Harz nicht mit Arbeitsplätzen und Einnahmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> ...
> NPs werden durch Land und Bund finanziert, oder? Mal die Herren in Hannover und Magdeburg darauf hinweisen, wie die NPV-Fürsten eventuelle touristische regionale Bemühungen zunichte machen. So gesegnet ist der Harz nicht mit Arbeitsplätzen und Einnahmen.



Genau das wird und muss unsere Hauptschussrichtung werden. Letztlich bekommt man nur Aufmerksamkeit wenn es um Kohle geht.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

Ich habe gestern mit Christian einen Kurzschluss gehabt und wir würden gern Freitag den 13. ins Auge fassen...   
Warum?
Eigentlich sollte der Termin früher sein, aber durch das Getrödel des NP war das nun nix. Da wir aber als IG noch in diesem Jahr eine Sitzung mit Wahl der Sprecher durchführen müssen, brennt es nun...
Also legen wir mal den 13.12.13 um 19:00 Uhr, fest, Harzpension Mann, Wernigerode. Freitags deshalb, weil gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit die Samstagabende meist verplant sind.
Spätestens Mittwoch kommt ein Newsletter für alle auf IG-Harz registrierten mit grundlegenden Fakten zur Vorbereitung und einer Tagesordnung.
Ich bitte um Rückmeldung, ob und wie der Termin funktioniert!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mit dem Hintergrund einfach mit den Wandererclubs zusammentun.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Dezember 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich mit dem Hintergrund einfach mit den Wandererclubs zusammentun.



Das werden wir versuchen - nur gehören dazu immer zwei Seiten. Und die müssen natürlich begreifen, das wir im selben Boot sitzen. Das wird nicht immer leicht sein - ich denke, das dort teilweise die Ansicht herrscht, das erst durch MTB-verursachte Probleme und "Konflikte" die Haltung des NP verursacht wurde.


----------



## DerBergschreck (2. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das werden wir versuchen - nur gehören dazu immer zwei Seiten. Und die müssen natürlich begreifen, das wir im selben Boot sitzen.



Ich werde ja nicht der einzige sein, der MTB fährt *und* wandert. Das hilft oft, wenn man beim Kontakt mit Wanderern eben darauf hinweist, dass man beides macht - sie können dann davon ausgehen, verstanden zu werden und das hilft dann schon sehr bei der Kommunikation.


----------



## hasardeur (2. Dezember 2013)

13.12.2013 passt. Ob ich es 19 Uhr schaffe, muss ich sehen....sind schließlich 2,5-3h Anreise


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Dezember 2013)

Sollte klappen. Ist mein letzter Arbeitstag für dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (3. Dezember 2013)

Dann bin ich nicht dabei. 13. ist EOFT gucken in BS. @Lt.AnimalMother Glückspilz


----------



## soul_ride (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich bin auch dabei und habe mir den Termin eingetragen, ride on!


----------



## ManniMatters (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich kann leider nicht dabei sein, da ich bereits an anderer Stelle zugesagt habe.

Es interessiert mich dennoch brennend was das Ergebnis sein wird.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## iceberry (4. Dezember 2013)

Halli hallo

Muss auch mal meinen Senf hier lassen :

Wir MTB'ler sind doch den meisten Wanderern ein Dorn im Auge.
Diesen Dorn haben wir zum Teil aber auch selber verschuldet (sei es durch einige wenige schwarze Schafe).

Ich halte auch eine Aufklärungsarbeit für nötig, die einerseits den Wanderern (und auch der Verwaltung) zeigt, dass nicht jeder, der auf 2 Rädern unterwegs ist, auch gleich ein Rüpel und Ignorant ist.
Andererseits sollte dies aber auch in den "eigenen Reihen" klar machen, dass man sich eben rücksichtsvoller benehmen kann und auch sollte.

Wir haben meist positive Resonanz, wenn wir auch auf Bergabfahrten mal anhalten und die "semiprofessionellen Wanderer" passieren lassen. Dann noch ein/zwei nette Worte mit auf den Weg und alles ist gut. 

Eventuell könnte man so etwas auch z.B. im Alpenverein anregen. Dort gibt es ja auch eine MTB-Gruppe. Auch wenn mich der letzte (oder war es der vorletzte?) Bericht der MTB'ler von ihrer Tour im Harz echt schockiert hat! Dort war von staubaufwirbelnden Bremsaktionen, beinahe verpassten Wegen wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit und rutschenden Reifen die Rede... Meineserachtens eine sehr unüberlegte Schreibweise - besonders im Alpenvereinsblättchen!!! Aber das zeigt, dass auch in unseren Reihen mehr Aufklärung geschehen sollte.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Dezember 2013)

Nun offiziell:

Liebe Mitstreiter,

leider haben wir, bevor wir alle in ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest starten können, noch eine wichtige Aufgabe zu erledigen. Nach der in jeglicher Hinsicht für uns Mountainbiker unbefriedigenden Antwort der Nationalparkverwaltung Harz auf unsere Stellungnahmen zu den Wegesperrungen ist es nun sehr wichtig, noch vor dem Jahreswechsel in einen Meinungsaustausch hinsichtlich unseres weiteren Vorgehens zu kommen.
Dazu bitten wir euch, am Freitag, dem 13. (!) 12.2013 möglichst zahlreich um 19:00 Uhr an der Harzpension Mann in Wernigerode einzutreffen. Dort werden wir in gemütlichem Umfeld wenig gemütliche Gedanken austauschen und einen "Fahrplan" erstellen, wie es im nächsten Jahr weitergehen soll und/oder muss. Vorher erhaltet ihr von uns noch umfangreiche Informationen zu dem aktuellen Status und den Möglichkeiten die wir haben.
Gern könnt ihr weitere interessierte Leute oder auch Kritiker mitbringen.
Wenn ihr erscheinen möchtet, meldet euch bitte unter "Events" auf ig-harz.de an, hier der direkte Link:
http://ig-harz.de/events/8-jahressitzung-2013/event_details.html

Bis dann und viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel, Sprecher der IG Harz
Christian Schulz, stellv. Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## battiwr (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi, kann leider nicht. Muss zur maloche. Ich wünsche euch einen erfollgversprechenden Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (10. Dezember 2013)

Höllenstieg am "Blumentopf" - denke das könnte auch wieder in die Richtung gehen, da ja Wanderer dort auch eher selten sind...

http://www.info-harz.de/News-Das-Bl...-Renaturierung-im-Nationalpark-Harz_2208.html


----------



## soul_ride (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir mal das entsprechende Dokument herausgesucht und denke das dies eigentlich die Problematik bzw. die Motivation/ Strategie der NP Verwaltung auf den Punkt bringt. ich denke nun ist es klar was die eigentlichen Beweggründe und Maßnahmen sind und das die klassischen, populären Alibibegründungnen "Wanderer werden gefährdet" & "Wegezerstörung durch MTB" der NP Verwaltung, als solche entlarft sind.

Wir sitzen also alle in einem Boot, die Biker, Wanderer und alle anderen NP Nutzer! Das sollten wir ab jetzt und in der weiteren Vorgehensweise bei Diskussionen, runden Tischen usw. berücksichtigen.
Kurz: Zuerst sperrt man die Wege für Biker, da diese nur eine kleine Lobby haben und sich die Alibibegründungen in solchen Schutzgebieten gut verkaufen und nur mühsam, zeitaufwendig wiederlegen lassen. Das kommt natürlich auch bei der Wandererlobby gut an. Als nächsten Schritt schließt man den Weg komplett, erweitert wie im Managementplan die Prozesschutzzonen um dem Ziel 75% näher zu kommen und sperrt jetzt auch die Wanderer aus.

Ich empfehle die Lektüre des kompletten Dokuments um einfach die Motivation der NP Verwaltung zu verstehen! Besonders auf den Seiten - für die die weniger Zeit haben - 14 und 28 bis 30 wird es schwarz auf weiß geschrieben was "die Großen Probleme" mit den Mountainbikern ( und den vielen, vielen Wanderpfaden) sind. Das sieht nicht gut aus für die Zukunft und man sollte denke ich jetzt langsam anfangen sachlich und fundiert Wind in der Presse zu machen, Aufzuklären, sich mit anderen Clubs - auch dem Harzklub - Vereinen usw. zu arrangieren und auch den "Tourismus" ins Spiel springen...

http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/downloads/sonstiges/EuroparcEvaluationNLPHarz2012.pdf

Trotz der Ernüchterung die dieses Dokument bzw. auch der Managementplan des NP Harz hinterlässt, halte ich natürlich die Einrichtung von Nationalparks, Naturschutzgebieten usw. für sehr wichtig. Nur muss immer auch ein gesundes Mittelmaß gefunden werden und durch systematisches Ausschließen von Menschen aus der Natur kann sich nur schwer ein gesundes Verständnis für deren Erhaltung und Schutz gerade bei den folgenden Generationen entwickeln. Und klassisch wirtschaftlich gesehen beklagen ja viele Lokalpolitiker schon lange, das sich der NP Harz leider sehr oft als Tourismusbremse betätigt. Ich bezweifle stark, dass viele der dort beschlossenen und getroffenen Maßnahmen bei der hiesigen Bevölkerung auf Gegenliebe stoßen...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (14. Dezember 2013)

Wie es scheint, sollen zuerst die Mtbler verschwinden, dann die LLer. Die beiden Nutzungsarten, die ein paar Seiten vorher, als zunehmend beschrieben wurden..


----------



## soul_ride (14. Dezember 2013)

... indirekter Zusammenhang: in dem Evaluationsbericht ist die Rede davon die Busverbindung zum Molkenhaus und den Rabenklippen stillzulegen. Heute berichtete mir ein Kollege aus Bad Harzburg das die Teerstraße bereits im unteren Bereich abgerissen und durch einen Schotterweg ersetzt wurde...

Die angekündigten Maßnahmen werden also schon durchgesetzt und ich kann mir vorstellen das beide Gasthäuser nicht erfreut sein werden, in Zukunft weniger "_Personen welche die Wanderung zu einem der Häuser körperlich nicht schaffen"_ in ihren Häusern begrüßen zu können....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2013)

Gleichzeitig sollen Parkplätze reduziert und der ÖPNV im Park verbessert werden 

Ok, ein paar Seiten weiter wollen sie nur die ÖPNV-Anbindung ZUM NP verbessert sehen, auf keinen Fall einen weiteren Ausbau innerhalb des NP. Dann passt es zusammen. Doch von Vorteil alles zu lesen...


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2013)

soul_ride schrieb:


> ... indirekter Zusammenhang: in dem Evaluationsbericht ist die Rede davon die Busverbindung zum Molkenhaus und den Rabenklippen stillzulegen. Heute berichtete mir ein Kollege aus Bad Harzburg das die Teerstraße bereits im unteren Bereich abgerissen und durch einen Schotterweg ersetzt wurde...
> 
> Die angekündigten Maßnahmen werden also schon durchgesetzt und ich kann mir vorstellen das beide Gasthäuser nicht erfreut sein werden, in Zukunft weniger "_Personen welche die Wanderung zu einem der Häuser körperlich nicht schaffen"_ in ihren Häusern begrüßen zu können....



Das ist starker Tobak. Unter anderem werden Menschen mit Behinderung jetzt ausgegrenzt. Aber da bietet sich doch jetzt ein Punkt, wo man den Hebel ansetzen kann. Kontakt zu den Gastwirten und denen mal schnell die schlechte Zukunftperspektive erläutern. Die Gastwirte haben (hoffentlich) Kontakt zu Dachorganisationen und somit zum Tourismusverband in der Region. Und somit ist auch der Weg zur Politik nicht weit. Weniger Tourismus bedeutet weniger Steuern und das mögen Lokalpolitiker überhaupt nicht.

(Schade dass ich kain Harzbewohner bin, sonst würde ich da vor Ort mal mitmischen...)


----------



## fuxy (15. Dezember 2013)

In der Goslarschen Zeitung vom Samstag den 14 Dezember findet ihr einen Artikel über die Voba Harz Arena mit dem Titel:

Mit Mountainbikern in der Erfolgspur

"Volksbanken fördern Streckennetz in den kommenden Sieben Jahren mit 140 000  "


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2013)

fuxy schrieb:


> In der Goslarschen Zeitung vom Samstag den 14 Dezember findet ihr einen Artikel über die Voba Harz Arena mit dem Titel:
> 
> Mit Mountainbikern in der Erfolgspur
> 
> "Volksbanken fördern Streckennetz in den kommenden Sieben Jahren mit 140 000  "



Das ist sicherlich eine gute Sache - ich bekomme nur beim Begriff "Streckennetz" Bauchschmerzen. Das läuft doch darauf hinaus, dass irgendwann MTBler nur auf bestimmten Strecken fahren dürfen. Die Akzeptanz auf Strecken abseits solcher Strecken sinkt dann bei anderen Waldnutzern.

Wir sollten uns nicht in die Ecke drängen lassen, dass erst bestimmte Strecken fürs MTB fahren frei gegeben werden müssen. MTBler müssen ebenso wie alle anderen Waldnutzer grundsätzlich alle Strecken benutzen dürfen, so wie es laut Gesetz ja im Moment der Fall ist. Vereinzelte Einschränkungen am Wochenende in der Brockenregion fände ich akzeptabel weil verständlich. Es sollte hier Strecken geben, die wechselweise für Wanderer und MTBler gesperrt sind, da aufgrund des hohen Personenaufkommens diese beiden Ströme teilweise extra "kanalisiert" werden müssen.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Dezember 2013)

@Jan,

vielen Dank für deinen Input hier!



DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das ist sicherlich eine gute Sache - ich bekomme nur beim Begriff "Streckennetz" Bauchschmerzen...
> 
> ...MTBler müssen ebenso wie alle anderen Waldnutzer grundsätzlich alle Strecken benutzen dürfen, so wie es laut Gesetz ja im Moment der Fall ist. Vereinzelte Einschränkungen am Wochenende in der Brockenregion fände ich akzeptabel weil verständlich. Es sollte hier Strecken geben, die wechselweise für Wanderer und MTBler gesperrt sind, da aufgrund des hohen Personenaufkommens diese beiden Ströme teilweise extra "kanalisiert" werden müssen.



Hmmm...ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:
- die VoBa ist eine super Einstiegsdroge für Harz-Neulinge. Dafür ist sie super und im Sinne der Tourismusförderung sinnvoll.
- aber: es käme nach unseren Erfahrungen der NPV sehr recht, wenn sich die VoBa in Zukunft als  einziges für MTBs nutzbares Streckennetz etablieren würde! Das sollten wir absolut ablehnen.
- in Sachen Gesetzt liegst du grundsätzlich falsch. Im NP Harz gilt kein Waldgesetz, sondern das Nationalparkgesetz und der Wegeplan. Laut diesem ist es uns auf wenigen Wegen generell und ohne Einschränkungen gestattet zu fahren, auf den meisten Wegen aber nicht, sondern nur geduldet. Diese Duldung kann aber jederzeit beendet werden - siehe aktuelle Sperrungen.
Wir haben aber kein universelles Recht zur Befahrung aller Wege! Wäre das so, gäbe es die aktuelle Diskussion nicht.
- zeitliche Sperrungen sind schwierig umzusetzen und zu kontrollieren und wurden deshalb vom NO und auch von uns als Lösung schon eher verworfen. Hinweisschilder auf die starke Frequentierung sollten/müssten hier helfen. Denn: es macht ja keinen Spaß, durch Massen zu lavieren.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. Dezember 2013)

Wieso sind zeitliche Beschränkungen schwer umzusetzen und wieso sollte eine Kontrolle problematisch sein? Eher im Gegenteil, da sie auch nur zeitlich begrenzt sein müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (15. Dezember 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Wieso sind zeitliche Beschränkungen schwer umzusetzen und wieso sollte eine Kontrolle problematisch sein? Eher im Gegenteil, da sie auch nur zeitlich begrenzt sein müsste.



Das hat verschiedene Ursachen. Angefangen von Extrakosten für Material und Ausschilderung, Mehraufwand bei der Kontrolle an sich und vor allem auch Verkomplizierung für die Nutzer.
Denn: es ist momentan unfraglich, das der NP bei einigen Vollsperrungen bleiben wird - zeitlich beschränkte Sperrungen sind also ein zusätzlicher Aufwand. Du hast dann also nicht mehr zwei, sondern drei verschiedene Regeln, die du zu beachten hast. Und die Gefahr, das du als Biker in Diskussionen mit Wanderern kommst, die nur mal was von Sperrungen gehört haben, wird größer.
Diese Einstellung kommt aber vor allem vom NP selbst. Die fragen sich natürlich auch, ob ihre Ranger dann immer von jedem Weg die Zeiten wissen...über die Verbleibdauer von Verbotsschildern braucht man ja nix zu schreiben...


----------



## verano (15. Dezember 2013)

Die Erfahrungen anderer Bikeregionen sehen da aber anders aus.


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Dezember 2013)

verano schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen anderer Bikeregionen sehen da aber anders aus.



Wie denn? Ein bischen genauer hätten wir es schon.


----------



## verano (15. Dezember 2013)

Dort, zBsp im Vinschgau, funktioniert das mit den zeitlichen Sperrungen relativ gut. Teils völlig gesperrte Wege konnten so für Biker wieder zugänglich gemacht werden.


----------



## ManniMatters (15. Dezember 2013)

Das von verano erwähnte Prinzip funktioniert in den USA auch sehr gut (even an odd days).

Der unterschied scheint mir "lediglich" der zu sein, dass man dort eine gemeinsame Nutzung anstrebt und kein Unterbinden der Nutzung durch egal wen.


----------



## verano (15. Dezember 2013)

Sicherlich. Mir sind dennoch die o.g. Argumente nicht sehr schlüssig.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Dezember 2013)

Das sind nicht meine Argumente. Allerdings kann ich sie zum Teil nachvollziehen. Und die Vergleiche mit anderen Regionen sind nicht immer zielführend.
Wird dort wirklich kontrolliert? Wenn ja, wer kontrolliert dort, inwiefern ist derjenige befugt zu bestrafen? Wird sich tatsächlich an die Verbote gehalten?
Kann jemand hier im Forum also tatsächlich einschätzen, inwiefern die Verbote dort sinnvoll und "erfolgreich" sind?

Schreibt doch bitte lieber, auf welchen Wegen genau ihr euch zeitliche Sperrungen vorstellen könntet, warum und zu was für Zeiten. Wenn der NP z.B. anfängt, den Beerenstieg zeitlich zu sperren, ist das genauso unsinnig wie ihn (wie jetzt) ganz zu sperren. Weil die Begründungen des NP eben nicht stichhaltig sind, egal ob dauerhaft oder zeitweise gesperrt.
Natürlich könnte man sagen, macht den Eckerlochstieg ab 17:00 Uhr auf. Das wird solange funktionieren, bis sich ein paar abendliche Wanderer gestört fühlen, dann wird auch diese Freigabe wieder kassiert. Weil der NP das eben bereitwillig wieder kassiert und sich bestätigt fühlt.


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

Beim Eckerlochstieg hätte ich nicht so ein Problem damit, wenn der Sonntags für Radfahrer gesperrt ist.
Ich wollte den schon ein paar mal versuchen zu fahren, da ich aber meist nur Sonntags in den Harz kann, habe ich bisher das Glück gehabt, das der Eckerlochstieg restlos überlaufen war. Auch wenn ich relativ langsam runterfahren müsste (mangels Federung), wars mir doch ein wenig zu voll.
Auch wenn ich über eine recht gute Fahrtechnik verfüge, recht en Unachtsamkeit meinerseits, bzw. der Wanderer um zu Unfällen zu führen.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Dezember 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Beim Eckerlochstieg hätte ich nicht so ein Problem damit, wenn der Sonntags für Radfahrer gesperrt ist.
> Ich wollte den schon ein paar mal versuchen zu fahren, da ich aber meist nur Sonntags in den Harz kann, habe ich bisher das Glück gehabt, das der Eckerlochstieg restlos überlaufen war. Auch wenn ich relativ langsam runterfahren müsste (mangels Federung), wars mir doch ein wenig zu voll.
> Auch wenn ich über eine recht gute Fahrtechnik verfüge, recht en Unachtsamkeit meinerseits, bzw. der Wanderer um zu Unfällen zu führen.



Genau, deshalb ist er aus meiner Sicht einer der ganz wenigen Wege, wo so etwas sinnvoll wäre. Nur ist der auch so speziell, das er auch nur eine handvoll Biker interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (16. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das sind nicht meine Argumente. Allerdings kann ich sie zum Teil nachvollziehen. Und die Vergleiche mit anderen Regionen sind nicht immer zielführend.
> Wird dort wirklich kontrolliert? Wenn ja, wer kontrolliert dort, inwiefern ist derjenige befugt zu bestrafen? Wird sich tatsächlich an die Verbote gehalten?
> Kann jemand hier im Forum also tatsächlich einschätzen, inwiefern die Verbote dort sinnvoll und "erfolgreich" sind?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass das deine Argumente sind. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Kompromiss einer zeitlich begrenzten Öffnung immer ein Erfolg, wenn auch nur teilweise. Und als Biker ist es mir erst einmal völlig egal, wie die "Gegenseite" die Sperrunge kontrolliert oder umsetzt. Wir reden hier immer von Toleranz und verantworlicher Verhaltensweise. Gerade Lösungsansätze wie die zeitlichen Öffnungen funktionieren nur, wenn dort verantwortungsbewußt mit den Regelungen umgegangen wird. Das diese nicht funktionieren, weil sie nicht zu kontrollieren sind, ist für mich ein unsinniges Totschlagsargument. 
Natürlich macht es möglicherweise keinen Sinn Lösungen vorzuschlagen, die nicht das eigentliche Problem beheben. So lange die NPV hier nicht mit offenen Karten spielt, ist das allerdings Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## soul_ride (16. Dezember 2013)

Das sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Es macht wenig Sinn sich über Kompromisse und Lösungen zu unterhalten, wenn die Wege (laut Bericht von 2012) mit hoher Priorität in 1-2 Jahren, auf jeden Fall dicht gemacht werden sollen. 2013 war Sachsen Anhalt dran, 2014 wird die Niedersachsen Seite "aufgeräumt".

Hier wird auf Zeit gespielt und die Mountainbiker bzw. die - teils auch unwissende Öffentlichkeit - ganz geschickt mit diesen "Wanderer/ Errossion-Alibibegründungen" gefüttert. Das ist populär, kommt sicher bei vielen Menschen, Wanderern gut an und lenkt doch super vom eigentlichen Managementplan ab. Politik eben.

Denn wäre die NP-Verwaltung ehrlich und würde die Karten auf den Tisch legen, würde also kommunizieren das vom aktuellen Stand 52% Prozessschutzfläche bis 2022 die 75% erreicht werden müssen - sprich es werden etliche Wanderwege (auch historische!) für ALLE Nutzer dichtgemacht - käme das bei der hiesigen Bevölkerung (auch Wanderer) im Harz überhaupt nicht gut an und es käme eine Menge Gegenwind auf...

Ich finde in dieser Richtung sollten wir weiterdenken, Veränderungen wird es nur durch Druck von Oben und der Öffentlichkeit geben können.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. Dezember 2013)

verano schrieb:


> ...
> Natürlich macht es möglicherweise keinen Sinn Lösungen vorzuschlagen, die nicht das eigentliche Problem beheben. So lange die NPV hier nicht mit offenen Karten spielt, ist das allerdings Kaffeesatzleserei.



Wie schon gesagt, zeitliche Lösungen wurden eigentlich am runden Tisch vom NP abgelehnt - klang auch nicht so, das es sich lohnt, dort weiter zu bohren. Wäre aus meiner Sicht Kraftverschwendung für ein nicht so tolles Ziel. Aber das entscheidet die IG, nicht ich!
Das mit den offenen Karten wird m.E. das dickste Brett, das wir zu bohren haben. Da müssen wir auf jeden Fall "politisch" ran.



soul_ride schrieb:


> ...
> Denn wäre die NP-Verwaltung ehrlich und würde die Karten auf den Tisch legen, würde also kommunizieren das vom aktuellen Stand 52% Prozessschutzfläche bis 2022 die 75% erreicht werden müssen - sprich es werden etliche Wanderwege (auch historische!) für ALLE Nutzer dichtgemacht - käme das bei der hiesigen Bevölkerung (auch Wanderer) im Harz überhaupt nicht gut an und es käme eine Menge Gegenwind auf...
> 
> Ich finde in dieser Richtung sollten wir weiterdenken, Veränderungen wird es nur durch Druck von Oben und der Öffentlichkeit geben können.



So sieht das aus.
Eine Bitte: was jetzt tiefer in die Materie geht, sollten wir in unserem Forum besprechen.


----------



## fliege1 (16. Dezember 2013)

ManniMatters schrieb:


> Das von verano erwähnte Prinzip funktioniert in den USA auch sehr gut (even an odd days).
> 
> Der unterschied scheint mir "lediglich" der zu sein, dass man dort eine gemeinsame Nutzung anstrebt und kein Unterbinden der Nutzung durch egal wen.



Man kann die Verhältnisse in USA nicht unbedingt mit denen hier vergleichen. Dort werden Trailsperrungen respektiert. Allerdings gibt es auch nicht soviele. Das liegt aber auch dran das sich die Trails in State parks etc. liegen und diese Parks sich teilweise selbst finanzieren durch Eintritt, Parkgebühren etc. Dadurch sind die Parks an jedem Nutzer der kommt interessiert. Dann ist auch das miteinander auf den Trails freundlicher wie hier. Schrittgeschwindigkeit beim überholen, ansagen wo man überholt, wieviele noch folgen und der Letzte sagt bescheid das er der Letzte ist z.B. Die Konflikte wie hier habe ich dort nie erlebt.


----------



## Stevensf9 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das sollte hier eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein. Leider ist dem nicht so. Zumindest entnehme ich das immer den entgeisterten Gesichtern der Zu-Fuß-Wanderer, wenn ich vorbeikomme und die Ansage "Kommen noch 17.!" mache... ;-)


----------



## fliege1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Stevensf9 schrieb:


> Das sollte hier eigentlich auch selbstverständlich sein. Leider ist dem nicht so. Zumindest entnehme ich das immer den entgeisterten Gesichtern der Zu-Fuß-Wanderer, wenn ich vorbeikomme und die Ansage "Kommen noch 17.!" mache... ;-)



Wie gesagt SOLLTE, erlebt habe ich es hier noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich mache das immer so, wenn ich in Gruppe unterwegs bin und vorn fahre!
Aber ich möchte das auch ein wenig relativieren: ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, das es manchmal mühsam ist, noch freundlich zu grüßen, wenn man die Tour über mehrmals böse angesehen oder angegrummelt oder schlicht nicht zurück gegrüßt wurde. bei einigen Wanderern, m.E. vor allem den Gelegenheitswanderern, ist von Anfang an eine miese Grundstimmung vorhanden, die irgendwann abfärbt.
Keine Entschuldigung, in den mit Abstand meisten Fällen ist es ja freundlich und friedlich, aber möglicherweise ein Erklärung für manchen unfreundlichen Radfahrer. Die NPV hat natürlich mit den unsäglichen Verbotsschildern da weiter Stimmung gemacht.


----------



## fliege1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn es danach geht müsste ich der Fußgängerhasser sein als mehrfachbetroffener. Im Sommer stehen sie im Weg und im Winter zertreten sie die Loipen, übrigens sind die auch für Fußgänger gesperrt. Kümmert dann Einige auch wenig! Übrigens ist da Unfallrisiko höher als beim Biken, da keine Bremse und die meisten (ich nicht!) sehr unsicher auf den schmalen Brettern stehen.


----------



## fliege1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Habe übrigens die die Evaluierung gelesen, ihr solltet Euch auch an die Skiverbände/Skivereine wenden. Da stehen Dinge drin die die auch interessieren.


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn einige Schutzgebiete (z.B. Moore) ausgewiesen werden und durchkreuzende Wege deswegen gesperrt werden.

Wenn man sich die Evaluierung durchliest, bekomme ich jedenfalls den Eindruck, die NPV will um den ganzen Harz 'ne hohe Mauer ziehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Dezember 2013)

Zumindest für die beschriebenen 75% des Nationalparks ist das wohl mehr oder weniger so angedacht, auch wenn die Mauer nur in Köpfen der Planer existiert


----------



## plattbarft (16. Dezember 2013)

*Das richtige Buch zur richtigen Zeit!*
Ich habe die Gelegenheit, bei entsprechender Anzahl attraktiver Touren einen Mountainbike Führer mit Touren im Harz zu veröffentlichen.
Ursprünglich war das mal als zwei Mann Projekt geplant.
Vor dem Hintergrund der "Unruhen" und Wegsperrungen halte ich es für sinnvoll, mehrere Mountainbiker als Tourenlieferanten/ Co-Autoren mit einzubeziehen.
Nach dem Motto: Wir präsentieren natur- und sozialverträgliches Mountainbiken im Harz.
Wer Lust hat sich mit Tourenbeschreibungen, Bildern und GPS Daten zu beteiligen, kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden.

Und Achtung: Dies ist kein Scherz und ich erwarte auch bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten.


----------



## hasardeur (17. Dezember 2013)

Da die Sperrungen für alle Waldnutzer gelten werden und der Plan lediglich zeitlichen Versatz der Betroffenheit mit sich bringt, sollten wir aufhören, ein Biker-Problem aus der Sache zu machen, den Schulterschluss mit anderen, organisierten Nutzergruppen suchen (Aufklärung!) und die Sache als das angehen, was sie ist, eine Verbannung aus dem NP für alle Menschen. Solange wir es zu einem Biker-Problem machen, ist es nicht das Problem der anderen. Damit würden wir der NPV schön in die Karten spielen.

Vielleicht können wir einen Plan machen, wer an wen geht, eine konsolidierte Meinung (Strategie) abstimmen und dann die Arbeit aufteilen. Die Harzer Locals gehen an die dort ansässigen Gruppen (Harzklub, Alpenverein, Skiclubs, Klettervereine etc.). Die Braunschweiger gehen an den Alpenverein in BS, ich könnte an den in HH herantreten (vielleicht mit Unterstützung?). An einigen Stellen werden wir abblitzen, aber wenigstens einen Keim hinterlassen. Andere Gruppen werden vielleicht hellhörig.
Allein unsere Geschichte mit dem NPV ist doch schon sehr aussagekräftig. Eigentlich muss man das nur mit entsprechenden Plänen unterstützen und hat genau die Message, die wir brauchen....strategische Schließung des NP für Menschen und Dogmatismus der NPV.


----------



## ManniMatters (17. Dezember 2013)

also im Sinne einer Pressemitteilung der IG Harz an die zuständigen Stellen herantreten.

Macht durchaus Sinn, da so alle angeschriebenen den selben Text erhalten und einen Ansprechpartner haben.


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Dezember 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte man sagen, macht den Eckerlochstieg ab 17:00 Uhr auf. Das wird solange funktionieren, bis sich ein paar abendliche Wanderer gestört fühlen, dann wird auch diese Freigabe wieder kassiert. Weil der NP das eben bereitwillig wieder kassiert und sich bestätigt fühlt.



Und was wäre, wenn sich nach 17 Uhr ein paar abendliche Mountainbiker durch Wanderer gestört fühlten?

Aber 17 Uhr ist doch in der Brockenregion eine sinnvolle Zeit. Wenn ich recht erinnere, wird doch die grosse Kantine/Cafeteria auf dem Brocken um 16 Uhr geschlossen. Die Zeit ist ja wohl kein Zufall, da Wanderer, die passend zum Abendessen im Hotel sein wollen, dann schon so gegen 16 Uhr los müssen. Bis 17 Uhr haben sie dir direkte Brockenregion verlassen - und dann kommt die Stunde der Mountainbiker Die können dann auf den betreffenden Trails abfahren und alle wären zufrieden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2013)

Nur würden wir uns die Monate in denen eine Befahrung dann überhaupt Sinn macht auf ein paar ganz wenige zusammen streichen. Und wenn man dann noch eine Stunde oder mehr für die Fahrt bis in den Harz bzw. wieder zurück braucht wird es für viele nicht praktikabel. Von Leuten die mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreisen abgesehen.

Ich halte dass jedenfalls nur für eine Notlösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (18. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollte ich mich auf eine zeitlich geregelte Lösung einlassen, wenn ich bisher zu keiner Tageszeit Probleme mit anderen Nutzern hatte? Oder anders gesagt - man muß mir nur immer wieder sagen, dass ich der Böse bin, dann werde ich dies schon irgendwann glauben und nur noch als Bittsteller auftreten?! 
Nee... so'n Quatsch, nicht mit mir!

Das ist eh der falsche Ansatz... darum geht es ja auch nicht. Das Problem sind nicht die Biker, nicht die Wanderer, nicht die sonstigen Nutzer und auch nicht alle zusammen. Das Problem ist die NP-Verwaltung!


----------



## netsrac (19. Dezember 2013)

Zeitliche Begrenzungen sind Quatsch, da die NPV keine Angebote in dieser Richtung haben will und Ideen dieser Art für sie unwichtig sind. Das die NPV andere Ziele verfolgt und uns Biker nur hinhält, sollte bekannt sein.
Wir dürfen keine Kompromisse machen!. Es geht hier um unser aller Recht auf uneingeschränkte Nutzung.
Im Hinblick auf Naturschutz bin ich aber gern bereit, Einschränkungen zu akzeptieren. Diese müssen aber absolut nachvollziehbar sein und wirklich dem Schutz dienen.
Nur, weil die NPV uns belügt und falsche Tatsachen vorlegt, darf man nicht klein beigeben.


----------



## DerBergschreck (25. Dezember 2013)

Im aktuellen Spiegel befindet sich auf Seite 104/105 ein Artikel "Aufbruch am Blueberry Hill" über die verzweifelten Versuche, den Wintersport im Harz zu forcieren. Für den Skitourismus darf dann auch gerne mal 16,5 Hektar Wald am Wurmberg platt gemacht werden. Es wird von allerlei verkrampften Versuchen berichtet, Touristen in den Harz zu locken - die Möglichkeit, mit Mountainbikern den Tourismus anzukurbeln kommt dagegen nicht vor.

Ich schreib mal nen Lederbrief.


----------



## dre (25. Dezember 2013)

Fahrrad: verbrennt Fett, spart Geld.
Auto: verbrennt Geld, macht fett.

Fahrrad spart Geld? Ups, wusste ich bis dato nicht.


----------



## OldenBiker (27. Dezember 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Fahrrad: verbrennt Fett, spart Geld.
> Auto: verbrennt Geld, macht fett.
> 
> Fahrrad spart Geld? Ups, wusste ich bis dato nicht.



Nicht wirklich. Das Geld für Sprit, Steuern und Versicherung investieren wir wieder in Bikes oder Teile .


----------



## playjam (27. Dezember 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Im aktuellen Spiegel befindet sich auf Seite 104/105 ein Artikel "Aufbruch am Blueberry Hill" über die verzweifelten Versuche, den Wintersport im Harz zu forcieren. Für den Skitourismus darf dann auch gerne mal 16,5 Hektar Wald am Wurmberg platt gemacht werden. Es wird von allerlei verkrampften Versuchen berichtet, Touristen in den Harz zu locken - die Möglichkeit, mit Mountainbikern den Tourismus anzukurbeln kommt dagegen nicht vor. [...]



Der Artikel ist leider nicht sehr genau bei den Fakten und in seiner Ausdrucksweise, daher hast Du MTB nicht gefunden. Lese den noch mal, und ersetze "Downhillspaß" mit MTB-Bikepark und "Downwheeler" als Zweiräder. Ebenso wurden mitnichten 16,5 Hektar Wald "für ein großes Skigebiet geopfert", sondern ca. 10 Hektar für die beiden neuen Pisten, die Pistenverbreiterungen und den Schneiteich. Hahnenklee stellt nicht für 6,5 Millionen auf Kunstschnee um (die Anschaffung wurde schon vor Jahren getätigt und hat rund 1 Millionen gekostet), sondern baut für das Geld u.a. den auch im Sommer dringend benötigten Sessellift, der die über 40 Jahre alte Kabinenbahn entlasten soll.

Auch sind das keine verzweifelten oder verkrampfte Versuche, sondern lediglich eine dringend notwendige Korrektur einer durch die Nationalparkverwaltung verursachte Fehlentwicklung: Vor der Gründung des Nationalparks (West) hat die Gründergeneration (u.a. Herr Knolle persönlich) Wirtschaftswachstum durch sanften Tourismus versprochen. Statt den sanften Tourismus zu entwickeln und neue Angebote zu schaffen (z.B. Fahrradwandern), hat die Nationalparkverwaltung aber von Anfang an bestehende Tourismusinfrastruktur blockiert und wenn es in ihrer Macht lag zerstört. Viele Wanderwege, Langlauf-Loipen, Skipisten und Parkplätze, die es vor dem Nationalpark gab, existieren heute nicht mehr. Aus meiner Sicht ist die Nationalparkverwaltung daher mitverantwortlich für den Niedergang des Tourismus im Harz, für die brennenden Hotels und menschliche Tragödien (siehe z.B. DER SPIEGEL 31/2007 http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-52417804.html).

Einen Leserbrief an den Spiegel fände ich sehr passend. Die Ausgrenzung des Menschen aus dem Nationalpark und Wachstum durch sanften Tourismus passen nicht zusammen. Es ist Zeit, dass die Nationalparkverwaltung endlich zugibt, ihr Gründungsversprechen nicht einhalten zu wollen oder zu können.


----------



## verano (28. Dezember 2013)

"Unsere Gäste sterben aus", klagt Heike Baldioli, Besitzerin des "Rosenhofs" und Vorsitzende des Hotel- und Gaststättenverbandes. Die Senioren, die sich ehedem von der gediegenen, etwas angestaubten Atmosphäre angezogen fühlten, gibt's nicht mehr. Die Rentner der heutigen Zeit, ungleich verwöhnter und rüstiger, haben Ansprüche, die Braunlage nicht erfüllen kann. Früher habe sich die Kundschaft mit dem Sonntagskonzert vor dem Kurhaus zufriedengegeben, sagt der Leiter des Tourismusbüros, die aktuelle Pensionärsgeneration setze sich aufs Mountainbike.

^^ der Teil gefällt mir. Diese Realität scheint aber nicht bei allen Zeitgenossen angekommen zu sein.


----------



## playjam (28. Dezember 2013)

Naja, die Textstelle stammt von 2007, seitdem hat sich langsam aber stetig einiges zum positiven geändert (Bikepark Braunlage, Bikepark Matthias Schmidt Berg, Wurmberg Modernisierung, Hahnenklee Projekt "Erlebnisberg"). Die Verfahren, um im Harz Genehmigungen zu erlangen, dauern aufgrund der massiven Einflussnahme der Umweltschutzverbände bzw. Nationalparkverwaltung sehr lange. So haben z.B. die Verfahren zur Wurmbergmodernisierung nach meinem Kenntnisstand 2009 angefangen, erst 2013 scheiterte der BUND/NaBu Goslar (Pressesprecher ... Herr Knolle, auch in selbiger Eigenschaft für den Nationalpark tätig) mit weiteren Verzögerungsversuchen vor Gericht und der neue Sessellift durfte gebaut werden. Leider zu spät für drei weitere Hotels, die abbrannten und auch das im Artikel erwähnte Hotel Brauner Hirsch - ein Stück Braunlager Stadtgeschichte - musste abgerissen werden. Aufgrund der Wurmberg-Modernisierung haben sich in den letzten zwei Jahren wieder verstärkt neue Gastronomen und Gastgeber in den Harz gewagt. Es tut sich was, nur muss das in einigen Köpfen auch rein, dass Modernisierung und Naturschutz sich nicht ausschließen müssen. Wie heißt das so schön im Spiegel 51/2013:


> Mit Bergwandern allein, da ist sich die Branche einig, lasse sich der touristische Niedergang des Harzes nicht stoppen. Auch nicht mit Rentner-Loipen oder Kräuter-Watching.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich an die Tage zurückdenke, an denen ich bisher in Braunlage war, waren "Bergwanderer" m.E.n. sicher die kleinste Besuchergruppe. Die größte Gruppe war die der niederländischen Wochenendtouristen, danach Motorradfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2013)

playjam schrieb:


> .. Die Ausgrenzung des Menschen aus dem Nationalpark und Wachstum durch sanften Tourismus passen nicht zusammen. Es ist Zeit, dass die Nationalparkverwaltung endlich zugibt, ihr Gründungsversprechen nicht einhalten zu wollen oder zu können.



In einem Nationalpark hat der Mensch erstmal nichts zu suchen, das ist nunmal so. Der Mensch hat sich dort selbst ausgegrenzt, damit Tiere und Pflanzen dort so gedeihen können, als wäre der Mensch nicht da. Das funktioniert natürlich nur mit starken Eingriffen seitens des Menschen. Das heisst, möglichst große Flächen ohne störende dazischenliegende Wege.
Ein Nationalpark ist dazu da, dem Menschen wieder ein Stück heile Natur zurückzubringen - also eine Fiktion.

Wachstum durch sanften Tourismus ist natürlich bezogen auf Braunlage vor 20 Jahren oder Schierke vor 50 Jahren nicht möglich, bestenfalls kann das ein kleiner Ersatz für verlorene Spassbesucher sein.
Der Nationalpark ändert ja auch nichts daran, dass der Harz für die 500km Radius Flachland immer als Gebirge eine Attraktion sein wird, egal ob dort ein NP ist oder Liftanlagen ala Alpen so weit das Auge reicht. Das ist den meisten Besuchern sicher herzlich egal, solange sie auf den Berg können und nach Belieben irgendwo runter.

Ich finde es schon schwierig, diesen Widerspruch auch für sich persönlich selbst aufzulösen.
Ich finde Braunlage abstossend hässlich, einschliesslich Wurmberg. Auch Schierke ist einschliesslich seiner Brockenstrasse von Romantik weit entfernt. Aber als Basis für MTB taugt beides ganz gut.
Wie soll man das trennen? You cant have the cake and eat it too.


----------



## playjam (29. Dezember 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In einem Nationalpark hat der Mensch erstmal nichts zu suchen, das ist nunmal so. [...]



Du verwechselst den Begriff Naturschutzgebiet mit Nationalpark. Der Harz war schon lange vor dem Nationalpark ein Naturschutzgebiet. Die Gründung des Nationalparkes wurde der Bevölkerung als (sanfte) touristische Erschließung des existierenden Naturschutzgebietes schmackhaft gemacht. Schau Dir einfach mal die Veröffentlichungen von Herrn Knolle (Pressesprecher NP Harz) Ende der 80er Anfang der 90er an. Im Nationalparkgesetz findest Du folglich auch die touristische Erschließung explizit als Aufgabe des Nationalparks aufgeführt. 

Scheinbar waren und sind das aber nur Lippenbekenntnisse. Z.B. ist es schon skurril, wenn man versucht die 1.000.000(!) Brockenbesucher pro Jahr als Nationalpark-Erfolg des sanften Tourismus zu verkaufen, gleichzeitig aus Naturschutzgründen einen Anschluss von Braunlage an das Streckennetz der Brockenbahn blockiert und eine Umstellung der Dampfloks auf Diesel oder Elektrizität fordert.


----------



## battiwr (14. Januar 2014)

Mit den Worten von Wernigerodes Bürgermeister: " als Förster Habe ich gelernt, in langen Zeiträumen zu denken. " ein Baum, den man heute pflanzt könne man erst in 100 Jahren ernten. 

Man sollte nicht auf dem erreichten ausruhen sondern investieren. 

Mmn tut der np das Gegenteil. Nur das Elend in 100 Jahren erlebe ich zum Glück nicht mehr. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## battiwr (21. Januar 2014)

Nachtrag: in der Fernsehsendung " Fakt ist" betonte Herr gaffert und herr möllring ( Wirtschaftsminister sa an), dass man auf Nischen zur tourismusförderung setzen sollte. Man hat aber auch klargestellt, in den Nationalpark könne man nicht eingreifen. Wenn das schon diese Herren betonen, kann ich auf eine Unterstützung (Trail Sperrungen aufzuheben) nicht hoffen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Januar 2014)

Was für Pfeifen.
Wen jemand durch Druck eingreifen kann, sind es die kommunalen Politiker.


----------



## laute (22. Januar 2014)

sie wollen es doch gar nicht, der filz ist das stichwort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2014)

laute schrieb:


> sie wollen es doch gar nicht, der filz ist das stichwort...



Denke ich auch. Gerade PG wird noch gut mit dem NP verflochten sein.

Bin im Moment am recherchieren und stoße in Sachen NP Harz auf immer mehr Fragwürdiges. M.E. ist der gar nicht wirklich legitim.
Auch sehr interessant: nach Eigendarstellung des NP und mittlerweile nach allgemeiner Wahrnehmung sorgt überwiegend die Existenz des NP für die großen Besucherströme.
Ein totaler Quatsch. Ich behaupte mal, das es dem Großteil der 3 Millionen Brockenbesucher völlig Wumpe ist, ob ringsherum ein NP existiert bzw. eine erfolgreiche touristische Vermarktung funktioniert im Hochharz definitiv auch ohne den NP.
Auch bemerkenswert: wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird der NP als Nationalpark der Stufe II der IUCN kategorisiert. Das ist er aber nicht, denn er hat keine 75% naturdynamische Kernzone, sondern lediglich 52%. Diese 75% sollen bis 2022 aber installiert werden.
In so einer Zone ist übrigens nichts erlaubt, weder Radfahren noch Wandern.
Zitat Wikipedia (welche die IUCN zitieren):

“Category II protected areas are large natural or near natural areas set aside to protect large-scale ecological processes, along with the complement of species and ecosystems characteristic of the area, which also provide a foundation for environmentally and culturally compatible, spiritual, scientific, educational, recreational, and visitor opportunities.”

„Schutzgebiete, die umfangreiche Naturräume mitsamt den vorkommenden Arten und Ökosystemen langfristig schützen sollen. Diese sollen auch – umweltverträglich und mit örtlicher Akzeptanz – für seelische Bedürfnisse, Wissenschaft, Forschung und Bildung, und für Naherholung und Besichtigung zur Verfügung stehen.“

Der Harz, den ich kenne, besteht zu geschätzten 75% nicht aus schützenswerten Ökosystemen, sondern aus Industriewald. Der natürliche Wald wurde in den letzten Jahrhunderten zunächst für den Bergbau, später für die industrielle Holzgewinnung beseitigt und meist durch ökologisch geringwertigen Nadelwald ersetzt. 
Die NPV will also nicht (ausschließlich) das vorhandene System schützen, sondern im Prinzip ein neues Naturschutzgebiet erschaffen. Ob das so im Geiste der Idee von Nationalparks ist, wage ich persönlich in Frage zu stellen.

Ich würde gern den NP wegklagen und dafür einzelne, kleine Naturschutzgebiete installieren, die tatsächlich vorhandene Ökosysteme schützen.
Ja ich weiß, dass das nicht möglich ist.  Man muss aber zeigen, das dieser von einigen Naturschützern mit scheinbar gutem Netzwerk installierte NP nicht das ist, für das er sich ausgibt und vor allem ist er nicht alternativlos.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Januar 2014)

Auf MDR: exakt-die story, mit Herrn Knolle. Geht um Wintersport im Harz.


Http://www.mdr.de/exakt/die-story/exakt-die-story-millionenflop-winterspass100.html


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Januar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auf MDR: exakt-die story, mit Herrn Knolle. Geht um Wintersport im Harz.
> Http://www.mdr.de/exakt/die-story/exakt-die-story-millionenflop-winterspass100.html



Gerade mal angesehen.
Dummheit und Ignoranz waren schon immer gute Freunde. Wenn die Kredite platzen, wird die Region gezwungen sein, das Geld von Mountainbikern anzunehmen - dann wird auch die NPV von politisch/wirtschaftlicher Seite unter Druck geraten. Herr Knolle ist ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste und dürfte bald in den Ruhestand gehen. Die Frage ist: wer wird sein Nachfolger sein und kann man ggf. darauf Einfluss nehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

Ich setze mal dagegen: Millionenflop Nationalpark. Der kostet 11 Millionen *im Jahr.*


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich setze mal dagegen: Millionenflop Nationalpark. Der kostet 11 Millionen *im Jahr.*



Ich vermute mal, die Verluste durch die Blockade von sanftem Tourismus sind da noch nicht mit eingerechnet?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

Nö, keinesfalls. 

Letztes Beispiel für wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch den NP: das Durchfahren des NP per MTB auf Strecken der Volksbankarena durch die Teilnehmer (keine Wettbewerbsrunde!), um von einem Bikepark zu einem anderen zu kommen, wurde den Ausrichtern der Trailtrophy nicht gestattet.  Deshalb wird es im Harz keine TT geben. Super für die Hoteliers, Gastronomen und Fahrradläden!


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2014)

Ein Nationalpark ist aber wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten übergeordnet. Es geht dabei auch um mehr als nur Glaubensfragen, sonst wäre es ja wie beim ADAC. 
Es geht um das Überleben von Spezies, und das möglichst ohne Mensch. 

Interessanter fand ich, dass MTB von niemand nicht mit einem einzigen Wort erwähnt wurde. 
Nur wandern.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein Nationalpark ist aber wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten übergeordnet. Es geht dabei auch um mehr als nur Glaubensfragen, sonst wäre es ja wie beim ADAC...



Nein, ist er nicht. Jedenfalls nicht gänzlich - so steht es sogar im NP Gesetz. Wieder mein Mantra: bitte nicht NP mit Naturschutzgebiet gleichsetzen, der Unterschied des NP besteht gerade darin, das er auch wirtschaftliche Funktionen haben soll!


----------



## netsrac (28. Januar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Nö, keinesfalls.
> 
> Letztes Beispiel für wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch den NP: das Durchfahren des NP per MTB auf Strecken der Volksbankarena durch die Teilnehmer (keine Wettbewerbsrunde!), um von einem Bikepark zu einem anderen zu kommen, wurde den Ausrichtern der Trailtrophy nicht gestattet.  Deshalb wird es im Harz keine TT geben. Super für die Hoteliers, Gastronomen und Fahrradläden!



Wie bekloppt ist das denn?


----------



## Stevensf9 (28. Januar 2014)

Das frage ich micht auch! Volksbank ist doch offiziell ausgeschildertes Streckennetz, wie kann man da was verbieten oder nicht erlauben? Oder anders mal ketzerisch gefragt: Wer fragt denn nach, beovr er auf ausgeschilderten, offiziellen Wegen fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (28. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist der Hammer. Wären die Leute einfach gefahren, ohne das der Organisator gefragt hätte, wäre wohl niemand auf die Idee gekommen.
So wird Ehrlichkeit bestraft.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Januar 2014)

Rennen und /oder kommerzielle Veranstaltungen sind nicht vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht gedeckt und bedürfen der Zustimmung des Eigentümers.
Und wer glaubt, eine Veranstaltung wie die TT bleibt unbemerkt, irrt.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Januar 2014)

Micha, das ist klar, hat aber nichts mit dem speziellen Fall zu tun. Es ging gar nicht um das Rennen. Es ging darum, dass die TT im Bikepark Braunlage und im Bikepark St. Andreasberg stattfinden sollte und die Teilnehmer dann irgendwann per Bike zwischen den beiden Wettkampfstätten wechseln - ohne dabei ein Rennen zu fahren. Übrigens gibt es im NP kein Betretungsrecht.
Außerdem sollte man das alles in dem Kontext sehen, das dieses Jahr der internationale Wandertag mit ...zigtausenden Wanderern im NP veranstaltet wird.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (18. Februar 2014)

hallo...wir wollen Pfingsten in den Harz. ( Touren/ Endurotouren) Die letzten Jahre immer von Schierke aus startend,
haben wir diesmal in Ilsenburg gebucht. Wenn ich das hier aber alles so lese kann man aber anscheinend nirgendwo mehr
abseits von breiten Schotterwegen schöne Trails fahren. Überall Verbote. In der Gegend zwischen Schierke u Brocken bzw Richtung Eckerstausee sollen ja auch überall Verbotsschilder stehen, welche wir wohl nie gesehen oder übersehen haben?
Ist es wirklich so schlimm, daß man eigentlich zu hause bleiben könnte oder einfach fahren, benehmen und hoffen,
daß kein Ranger da ist. Was gebe es für Strafen?
Gruss


----------



## battiwr (18. Februar 2014)

Hi. Hier lassen es Leute dennoch krachen. Da ihr eine Tour gebucht habt,könnt ihr schon einige trails fahren. Euer Guide wird es sicher  hinbekommen. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Februar 2014)

Strafen hat noch keiner kassiert. Ich habe auch nich nix mitbekommen dass eines der Verbote irgendwo durchgesetzt wurde.


----------



## dasphonk (19. Februar 2014)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> hallo...wir wollen Pfingsten in den Harz. ( Touren/ Endurotouren) Die letzten Jahre immer von Schierke aus startend,
> haben wirdies mal in Ilsenburg gebucht. Wenn ich das hier aber alles so lese kann man aber anscheinend nirgendwo mehr
> abseits von breiten Schotterwegen schöne Trails fahren. Überall Verbote. In der Gegend zwischen Schierke u Brocken bzw Richtung Eckerstausee sollen ja auch überall Verbotsschilder stehen, welche wir wohl nie gesehen oder übersehen haben?
> Ist es wirklich so schlimm, daß man eigentlich zu hause bleiben könnte oder einfach fahren, benehmen und hoffen,
> ...




Jetzt passiert leider genau das, was zu befürchten war. Der Harz bekommt das Image, dass alle Strecken gesperrt sind und Ranger wie wild Bussgelder eintreiben.....

Also: Man kann weiterhin wunderbar viele tolle Strecken auch abseits der Schotterpisten fahren. Die Rangerdichte ist gering und die Verbote (noch) nicht flächendeckend. Die Wanderer sind freundlich....Kannst ohne Bedenken in den Harz fahren


----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Februar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Jetzt passiert leider genau das, was zu befürchten war. Der Harz bekommt das Image, dass alle Strecken gesperrt sind und Ranger wie wild Bussgelder eintreiben.....
> 
> Also: Man kann weiterhin wunderbar viele tolle Strecken auch abseits der Schotterpisten fahren. Die Rangerdichte ist gering und die Verbote (noch) nicht flächendeckend. Die Wanderer sind freundlich....Kannst ohne Bedenken in den Harz fahren



Interessant wäre mal eine Liste der gesperrten Strecken. Ich möchte im Sommer ein paar Mehrtagestouren durch den Harz fahren und da wäre es für die Planung schon wichtig zu wissen, wo ich ggf. nicht fahren kann.

Das mit der Sperrung des Pionierwegs Eckerstausee geistert hier aber schon länger herum - ich bin den letzten Sommer aber gefahren und da waren keine Verbotsschilder. Kann es sein, dass hier unnötige Aufregung im Spiel ist?

@Hasifisch: Wie ist jetzt eigentlich der Verhandlungsstand oder ist erst mal Winterpause? Habe ein wenig den Überblick verloren...


----------



## reizhusten (19. Februar 2014)

Die verbotenen Pfade findet man hier: http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/2012/11/mountainbike_wegesperrungen/ 
Wobei ich nicht weiß wo "untere Peseke" und "Blumentopf" ist, weder auf der Seite des NP order irgendwelchen Online- und Offlinekarten ist diser Begriff zu finden. Google spukt auch nix aus. Die NP-Verwaltung hätte wenigstens allgemeine Ortsnamen benutzen sollen und keine Insiderbegriffe. Meine Vermutung für "Blumentopf": unten am Höllenstieg wo dieses Moor ist, Höllenstieg ist also bis auf die letzten Meter fahrbar. "untere Peseke" vermute ich den Weg vom 35E zum Eckersprung und dann auf den Pionierweg. Also Pionierweg auch fahrbar. Ich hab das hier mal versucht zusammenzufassen : http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgzennuennrjvczb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Jetzt passiert leider genau das, was zu befürchten war. Der Harz bekommt das Image, dass alle Strecken gesperrt sind und Ranger wie wild Bussgelder eintreiben...



Ich denke, über dieses Image ist der NP nicht unglücklich. Nur gut das den Rangern das auch alles meist zu doof ist und sie keinen Bock haben, den Mist der Verwaltung durchzusetzen.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Februar 2014)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> [email protected]Hasifisch: Wie ist jetzt eigentlich der Verhandlungsstand oder ist erst mal Winterpause? Habe ein wenig den Überblick verloren...



Verhandlungen gibt es momentan nicht. Nach der Abfuhr durch die NPV sehen wir da auch keinen Sinn - denn was soll das ganze Verhandeln, wenn der NP letztlich sowieso alles ignoriert. Es kann also nur Druck von außerhalb des NP kommen, und zwar von allen Seiten.
Umfassende Informationen und die Aufforderung, mit neuen Ideen und deren Umsetzung tatkräftig zu helfen kommt in Kürze...
Außerdem jetzt mal eine ganz exklusiver Info: am letzten April-WE nach Ostern machen wir wieder "Saisoneröffnung", nenne es aber nicht so. Touren verteilt über zwei Tage in verschiedenen Ausführungen, evtl. kleine Händlermesse mit Testrädern, "Konferenz" auch mit anderen Nutzergruppen zum Harz und zum NP...so die groben Pläne...
Wie gesagt, in Bälde mehr!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (19. Februar 2014)

danke für die Info...Tourguide haben wir nicht gebucht, fahren nach Karte wie wir was finden. Die letzten Jahre ja immer von Schierke aus startend haben wir auch nie Schilder an genannten Strecken wirklich mitbekommen. Sind wohl zu klein.  Ich möchte auch die nächsten Jahre noch zum Biken in den Harz kommen. Ist halt das dichteste von der Küste aus. Aber wenn man hier so liest macht man sich schon Gedanken. Welche Trails sollte man denn um Ilsenburg ( od Richtung Brocken u Stausee ) unbedingt fahren?
Einiges habe ich ja hier schon gelesen. Wäre euch dankbar für ein/zwei Tipps? 
Gerne auch kurz PN.


----------



## reizhusten (19. Februar 2014)

Mal hier reinschauen und fragen. Dort treffen sich die Lokals. ;-)


----------



## duke209 (20. Februar 2014)

Hi,

Goslarsche Zeitung vom 19.02.2014

"Tödliche Drahtfalle für Biker rechtzeitig entdeckt"






Online leider nur mit Anmeldung:
http://www.goslarsche.de/home_artik...Biker-rechtzeitig-entdeckt-_arid,1024371.html

Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## battiwr (20. Februar 2014)

Solche Fallen stellen für wanderer biker und Tiere eine Gefahr dar. In anderen Teilen der Republik wird sogar mit Stacheldraht und nagelbrettern  terrorisiert. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (20. Februar 2014)

Das perfiede daran ist, das es 4 Fallen im Abstand von ca. 50m gewesen sind ! Da hat Keiner mal eben einen Draht im Wald durch zufall gefunden und dann gespannt, derjenige ist mit einem Plan ( Vorsatz ) und entsprechend viel Material und Werkzeug losgezogen, Fallen zu stellen.
Sollte man Jemanden bei so etwas auf frischer Tat erwischen, darf man ihn festhalten bis die Polizei eingetroffen ist, habe bei entsprechneder Stelle nachgefragt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Februar 2014)

Man sollte sich aber beim festhalten zurück halten, nicht dass der dann noch ne Körperverletzung daraus machen kann. Auch wenn es im Zweifel schwer fallen dürfte


----------



## fuxy (20. Februar 2014)

...dann ist er beim weglaufen über eine Wurzel gestolpert und mit dem Gesicht auf einem Stein gelandet...


----------



## hasardeur (20. Februar 2014)

Na dann zur Sicherheit am besten gleich mit dem mitgebrachten Draht an einen Baum binden, damit er sich nicht noch selbst weh tut.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Februar 2014)

Hier ein Artikel dazu.
http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/drahtseile-haetten-zur-todesfalle-werden-koennen-id1328040.html


----------



## dasphonk (21. Februar 2014)

Der Waldbauer, mein neuer Held ;-)


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> ...Der Waldbauer, mein neuer Held ;-)



Boah, das ist der Hammer!
Diese Aussage ist für uns mit Gold nicht aufzuwiegen - allerbesten Dank!!!


----------



## dasphonk (21. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Boah, das ist der Hammer!
> Diese Aussage ist für uns mit Gold nicht aufzuwiegen - allerbesten Dank!!!


 

Die letzten Zeilen sind einfach geil! Der Herr Alberter sollte eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft in der IG-Harz bekommen!


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2014)

dasphonk schrieb:


> Die letzten Zeilen sind einfach geil! Der Herr Alberter sollte eine Ehrenmitgliedschaft in der IG-Harz bekommen!



Ja!
Ich habe ihn wohl schon ergoogelt (gibt es das Wort jetzt so? ) und werde ihn mal kontaktieren. Scheint nämlich gleichzeitig Waldbauer und Outdoor-Freak zu sein...sehr interessant...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Februar 2014)

Der ist aber nicht aus dem Harz oder? Da steht ja was von Regensburg unter dem Leserbrief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der ist aber nicht aus dem Harz oder? Da steht ja was von Regensburg unter dem Leserbrief



Völlig egal - hier geht es um die pauschalisierten Behauptungen, Mountainbiker wären schädlich für das Wild und würden den Wald zerstören. Wenn nun da ein Waldbauer mit diesen Argumenten kommt, ist das extrem wichtig für uns!


----------



## verano (21. Februar 2014)

Ich lese das zwar auch gern und finde die Ansichten gut.... aber das ist eine(!) Einzelmeinung.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Februar 2014)

verano schrieb:


> Ich lese das zwar auch gern und finde die Ansichten gut.... aber das ist eine(!) Einzelmeinung.



Meinst du? Glaube ich nicht. Das wird den meisten Waldbauern klar sein, was die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Beschädigungen angeht. Nur werden sie das nicht gegen ihre eigenen Interessen an die große Glocke hängen. Und sie können auch kaum behaupten, das ihre Traktoren im Gegensatz zu dem des Hr. Alberter weniger Schaden verursachen. Deshalb sehe ich diese Äußerung als "ein Fuß in der Tür" und finde sie sehr wichtig.


----------



## verano (21. Februar 2014)

Ich sag ja nicht, dass der Herr nicht recht hat. Die Frage ist, wen interessiert das? 
Wir reden hier ja nicht von einer wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung oder repräsentativen Umfrage sondern von einem Leserbrief. Ich glaube kaum, dass das bei der NPV irgendwen aus dem Sessel hebt.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2014)

verano schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube kaum, dass das bei der NPV irgendwen aus dem Sessel hebt.



Irgendwie schreiben wir aneinander vorbei. 
Es ist mittlerweile doch völlig Wumpe, ob es den NP interessiert oder nicht, die mauern sowieso. Hier geht es um die Wahrnehmung in der Bevölkerung, in anderen Nutzergruppen etc. Und da hat die Aussage eines tatsächlich Involvierten/Betroffenen doch durchaus Gewicht, oder?
Also: es wird immer wieder von quasi Außenstehenden behauptet, Mountainbiker sind schädlich für Wald und Getier. Nun sagt ein Insider, das ist Quark...also einer, der eigentlich durch die bösen Mountainbiker betroffen sein sollte, weil er den Wald nutzt und braucht.
Ich finde das gut...


----------



## jaamaa (22. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich finde das gut...



Ich auch! 
Ich kann dieses ganze verlogene Gesülze eh nicht mehr hören. Hier sagt ja mal jemand wie es wirklich ist. 

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## laute (22. Februar 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> Ich kann dieses ganze verlogene Gesülze eh nicht mehr hören. Hier sagt ja mal jemand wie es wirklich ist.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


so isses


----------



## verano (22. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich finde es auch gut! :-D


----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte da vielleicht einen Kontakt zum Peter Alberter herstellen. @Hasifisch: können wir ja evtl. am WE drüber bei einer Tour am Sonntag reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (23. Februar 2014)

Oha, das wird schwierig...ist ist bei Tina ein äußerst radikale Diät geplant...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2014)

Liebe IG Harzer und Freunde des Mountainbikens,

der Winter Vorfrühling ist nun bald vorbei und wahrscheinlich sind einige von euch dabei, das Bike für die Saison fit zu machen. Der richtige Moment, das auch die IG Harz aus der Winterruhe erwacht und wir uns gemeinsam Gedanken machen, wie wir unsere Saison gestalten.

*Thema Nationalpark:*

Der Menüpunkt "Blog" auf www.ig-harz.de wurde wieder aktiviert. Dort findet ihr nun die Online-Version unserer Antwort auf die Begründungen zu den Wegsperrungen durch den Nationalpark. 
Im Moment finden die letzten Arbeiten an einem umfangreichen Text statt, der die IG Harz, den aktuellen Status im Bezug auf den Nationalpark und weitere Punkte beschreibt. Dieser Text soll und wird die Referenz der IG Harz werden: wann immer es darum geht, die IG, ihren aktuellen Staus und ihre Ziele zu beschreiben, soll ein Verweis auf oder ein Zitat dieses Textes als Grundinformation dienen. Er wird ebenfalls unter "Blog" erreichbar sein.
Darüber hinaus bildet er die Basis für weitere Kommunikation und Konatktaufnahme zu anderen Nutzergruppen, Gewerbetreibenden und Politikern.
Was wir nun dringend brauchen ist Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wir werden also vor allem an die Presse gehen und Kontakte zu den bereits erwähnten weiteren Nutzergruppen wie Wanderern und Kletterern aufnehmen. Erste Gespräche gab es bereits.

*Hier sind explizit alle Mitglieder der IG Harz dringend gebeten, bereits vorhandene Netzwerke zu nutzen oder neue Kontakte zu knüpfen, wenn sich Möglichkeiten ergeben!*

*Thema Saisoneröffnung:*

Machen wir nicht.
Sondern etwas viel Besseres...
Aus Rücksicht auf unsere gewerblichen Mitglieder veranstalten wir keine klassische Saisoneröffnung, sondern ein zweitägiges Event mit mehreren Touren und weiteren Terminen am 26. und 27.04.2014, also ein Woche nach Ostern. Ein paar Einblicke in die Planung: mehrere Touren in unterschiedlichen Auslegungen, Tour für Frauen, eventuell Testmöglichkeiten, Grillabend...etc pp. Genaueres demnächst!

Beste Grüße und einen reibungslosen Jahreszeitenwechsel vom Vor- in den Hauptfrühling wünscht

Garrit Wenzel, "Hasifisch", Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Februar 2014)

Gerade den Text im Blog gelesen: Respekt!
Guter Zusammenfassung für viele Augen öffnende Argumente.

Davon abgesehen bin ich schockiert, wie klar jetzt es auf der Hand liegt, dass von Seiten der NPV teilweise hanebüchene Begründungen geliefert werden, die nun als solche enttarnt sind. Scheinbar liegt es in der Natur eines Teils der Menschen, andere Menschen die etwas anderes tun als man selbst, auszugrenzen. Genau darum geht es denen nämlich: um Ausgrenzung wider besseren Wissens einfach nur so weil sie Mountaibiker nicht WOLLEN.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2014)

Danke für das Feedback!
Den Text gibt es ja schon länger, auf Grund des aktuellen Verhaltens der NPV sehen wir aber kein Grund mehr, warum der nicht öffentlich zugänglich sein sollte.
Ein noch etwas drastischerer, aktueller Text kommt in Kürze. Da prüft nur gerade ein Anwalt, ob der so geht...um es mal überspitzt zu schreiben...


----------



## soul_ride (1. März 2014)

Gute Arbeit Leute! Ich werde jetzt langsam auch aktiv werden und meine gesammelten Infos öffentlich machen...


----------



## Hasifisch (1. März 2014)

Hi Jan,

ich kann dir sagen, ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr sehr interessante Sachen ausgegraben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. März 2014)

Aktuelles "Interview" mit Andreas Pusch in der Volksstimme online:

http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/wernigerode/1238304_Fuer-den-Wolf-ist-im-Harz-neben-unserem-Luchs-auch-Platz.html

Dem Wortlaut nach habe ich nicht das Gefühl, das es sich dabei um ein Interview handelt, vielmehr um einen Rundumschlag der NP-Verwaltung zu den ganzen Themen, die vor allem durch die IG Harz aufgezeigt und in Frage gestellt wurden. Ich habe mir erlaubt, einen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben und weiß nicht, ob der auch wirklich veröffentlicht wird ("wird redaktionell geprüft...")
Deshalb zur Sicherheit hier:

_"Die Wortwahl des Herrn Pusch ist bemerkenswert und schreit geradezu nach Hinterfragung.

- Warum verweist er auf "Deutschland" bei dem Hinweis auf  Übergriffe durch Wölfe? Denen sind Ländergrenzen egal. 2010 wurde in Alaska eine 32jährige Lehrerin durch ein Wolfsrudel auf Grund unglücklicher Umstände getötet. Wölfe meiden den Menschen, wenn sie es aber nicht können, sind sie eine Gefahr. Das muss man so kommunizieren!
Ich persönlich habe übrigens nichts gegen Wölfe im Harz.

- Keine "Pflicht" zum Geldverdienen durch Holzgewinnung? Warum steht dann im Haushaltsplan des NP Harz für das Jahr 2014 die zu erwirtschaftende Summe von 1.1 Millionen EUR? 2012 wurden fast 1.3 Millionen aus dem Holzverkauf sogenannter "Waldumbaumaßnahmen" erzielt.

- Dieser "Waldumbau" ist unter Natur- und Waldschützern extrem umstritten. Die Behauptung, das Abfahren des Holzes aus dem Wald würde das Schaffen einer "naturdynamischen Kernzone" beschleunigen, gilt unter den meisten Experten sogar als falsch. Naturdynamik, also ein Gebiet, in dem nur natürliche Prozesse ablaufen, erreicht man nur dadurch, das man diesen Bereich einfach in Ruhe lässt. Das Abfahren des Holzes sorgt für massive Schäden an der Bodenstruktur, an der vorhandenen Pflanzendecke etc pp. Außerdem wird dem Wald wichtiges Material zur Erschaffung eines natürlichen, Feuchtigkeit speichernden und Nährstoffe liefernden Waldbodens entrissen. Wer schon mal in einem echten europäischen Urwald unterwegs war, wird wissen, das so ein aufgeräumter, ebener Boden wie in unseren typischen gepflegten Wäldern dort nicht vorkommt. Es liegen meist viele alte Stämme in verschiedenen Stadien der Umwandlung zu Humus übereinander. In diesem Mikrokosmos entsteht Artenvielfalt, es wird Wasser und werden Nährstoffe gespeichert und gebildet.
Der Abtransport des Holzes ist überflüssig und schädlich.

- Die Äußerungen zur Klimaentwicklung im Harz sind nicht nur fragwürdig, sondern entsprechen zum Teil nicht den Beobachtungen, die man hinsichtlich des Schneeaufkommens in den letzten Jahrzehnten im Harz machen konnte.
Der aktuelle Winter ist eine krasse Ausnahme, wie es sie alle Jahre wieder gibt, wie auch zu heiße oder zu feuchte Winter. Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre sah völlig anders aus, wir hatten hintereinander so viele schneesichere Jahre wie seit langer Zeit nicht mehr. Das wird jeder bestätigen, der regelmäßig Wintersport im Harz betreibt.
Ob nun die Mistel auch bei 500m zu sehen ist, hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun. Jahrestemperatur, Niederschlag und Schneesicherheit sind völlig getrennt zu beobachtende Ereignisse!
Übrigens würde ich Herrn Pusch mal empfehlen, im Winter an die Lifte zu gehen. Die Investitionen dort wurden getätigt, weil gerade an den Wochenenden lange Schlange mit bis zu einer Stunde Wartezeit entstanden und sollen zur Bewältigung des real vorhandenen Besucheraufkommens taugen.

- Bemerkungen seitens des NP Harz bezüglich Investitionen in den Tourismus sollte man mit Vorsicht genießen und dabei bedenken, das der Leiter des NP sowie seine Mitarbeiter natürlich eine sehr subjektive Sicht der Dinge haben.
Während Investitionen in touristische Anlagen wenigstens den Zweck einer Subvention erfüllen und zumindest zum Teil der Bevölkerung des Harzes einen Mehrwert durch mögliche Einnahmen durch den Tourismus bringen, haben der NP Harz und seine Vorgänger seit 2000 ganz grob geschätzt ca. 100 Millionen EURO Steuergelder gekostet, die keineswegs eine ähnliche Rendite wie andere Ausgaben bringen und an der regionalen Wirtschaft eher vorbei gehen. Denn entgegen der Darstellungen der NP-Verwaltung ist nicht der Nationalpark der große touristische Magnet der Region, sondern der Harz mit seinen Sehenswürdigkeiten an sich. Als Beispiel: den meisten Brockentouristen ist es ziemlich egal, ob dieser in einem Nationalpark liegt oder nicht.

- Eine sehr wichtige Frage umgeht der NP Harz geflissentlich bei seiner Selbstdarstellung und bei seinen Plänen. Um nach ICUN Standard tatsächlich ein "Nationalpark" nach ICUN Kat. II zu sein, sind 75% naturbelassene Zone erforderlich. Das ist aber mit der heutigen Struktur an Wegen im NP kaum zu erreichen. Der Nationalpark sollte schleunigst seine Pläne offen legen, wie er die Wegestruktur zu verändern gedenkt. Wahrscheinlich werden massiv Wanderwege zurückgebaut, um diesen Staus zu erreichen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Garrit Wenzel, Sprecher der ig-harz.de"
_
Das ist natürlich vor allem meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge, aber die Darstellungen des NP sind zum Teil doch unerträglich einseitig, subjektiv und oberflächlich.

Übrigens wurde ich in den letzten Wochen bereits zweimal zum Theme "Konflikte zw. Wanderern und Mountainbikern" interviewt. Meine Darstellung zu dem Thema geht dahin, das diese Konflikte wesentlich geringer sind als von gewissen Seiten kolportiert werden und vor allem oft auf Fehlbeurteilungen, Vorurteilen, Missverständnissen sowie dem beidseitigen Fehlverhalten weniger Ausnahmen beruhen - reale Gefahren oder gar Unfälle auf Trails sind nun mal fast nicht bekannt.

EDIT gerade gesehen: Kommentar ist online!


----------



## hasardeur (6. März 2014)

Dein Kommentar ist veröffentlicht, ist aber noch der einzige.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. März 2014)

Aber ich finde der Artikel bringt uns wieder einen Schritt weiter. Denn da wird klipp und klar gesagt dass das Ziel der 75% Kernzone angestrebt wird, womit unsere Mutmaßung dass wir nur die ersten sind definitv richtig ist. 
Schade dass er sich in seinen Aussagen nur auf den Wintertourismus bezogen hat.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (11. März 2014)

Hat mich irgendwie an den NP Harz erinnert:

http://www.achgut.com/dadgdx/index.php/dadgd/article/alles_natur

Aber das bilde ich mir bestimmt nur ein.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Hat mich irgendwie an den NP Harz erinnert:
> 
> http://www.achgut.com/dadgdx/index.php/dadgd/article/alles_natur
> 
> Aber das bilde ich mir bestimmt nur ein.



Dann lass uns zusammen halluzinieren...

Sehr guter Artikel. Und öffnet einem wieder die Augen.
Man stelle sich vor, man hätte 1990 ein paar Wege dicht gemacht, eine überschaubare Behörde gegründet, die sich um Beschilderung und Wegeinstandhaltung kümmert und den Wald einfach sich selbst überlassen. Wir hätten heute, nach fast einem viertel Jahrhundert, einen völlig anderen Wald, nämlich das, was "Experten" einen naturdynamischen nennen. Beispiel: Bayerischer Wald.
Aber nein. Es muss einfach komplizierter und teurer gehen.


----------



## verano (11. März 2014)

Sehr schönes Erlebnis am WE: Der Lackhalbschuhträger plumst aus seinem Auto, macht drei Schritte in den Wald, stellt fest, dass es da entweder matschig oder vereist ist und schimpft laut "Ein bisschen Streusalz hätten sie hier ruhig hin tun können." 
Er geht dann entweder zurück oder latscht neben den Wegen weiter...


----------



## Hasifisch (11. März 2014)

verano schrieb:


> ...macht drei Schritte in den Wald, stellt fest, dass es da entweder matschig oder vereist ist...



Das ist ja auch nur Dreck und keine Natur...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. April 2014)

Liebe IG Harzer!

Dies ist ein "inoffizieller" Newsletter. Denn hiermit werdet ihr gebeten, euch die von Christian Schulz nach dem ersten Lesen so bezeichnete "Brandschrift" durchzulesen, die ihr auf unserer Website unter "Blog" erreichen könnt:

http://ig-harz.de/blog.html

Ihr müsst dazu angemeldet sein!

In diesem Text geht es darum, wie wir im Moment zum Nationalpark Harz stehen und es geht vor allem darum, was der Nationalpark ist, was er in Zukunft möchte und wie er zu den anderen Nutzergruppen des Harzes steht. Ich habe dazu recht lange und intensiv recherchiert, wodurch einige andere Pläne etwas ins Hintertreffen geraten sind. Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen!

Dieser Text soll, wenn er endgültig fertig, bebildert und abschließend korrigiert ist, öffentlich gemacht werden. Und zwar mit Nachdruck. Dazu gehört die Verteilung an die Presse, staatliche Behörden, Politiker, Gewerbetreibende etc. Ihr seit alle dazu aufgerufen, an dieser Verteilung Teilzuhaben!
Es wird ihn auch zusammen mit der Ausarbeitung zu den Wegesperrungen in Form eines kleinen Druckwerkes geben.

Der Text ist mit voller Absicht ohne jegliche Verharmlosung oder Anbiederung in aller Deutlichkeit verfasst. Warum?

Die Nationalparkverwaltung Harz hat sich bisher in keinster Weise dazu in der Lage oder bereit gezeigt, auch nur annähernd auf uns als Nutzergruppe einzugehen. Mehr als nichtssagende und am Ende ergebnislose Bekenntnisse haben wir nicht bekommen. Und letztlich die Aussage, das kein Diskussionsbedarf zu Irgendwelchen Sperrungen gesehen wird.

Aus unserer Sicht hat der NP damit die Lage eskaliert und zwingt uns nun, weitere Schritte zu unternehmen. Dazu gehört unter anderem das Hinterfragen des Nationalparkes und seiner Bedeutung für den Harz. In diesem Kontext ist die "Brandschrift" bitte zu lesen.
Wir hoffen, das sich daraus Möglichkeiten ergeben, politisch oder juristisch gegen einige Entscheidungen des NP vorgehen zu können.

Wie geht es weiter?

Bitte schreibt bis "nach Ostern" eure Meinung zu dem Text im Forum auf und diskutiert dort darüber. Wir werden dann sehen, ob wir noch Ergänzungen oder Berichtigungen einbauen müssen.
Was wir noch brauchen: einen Katalog an Fragen und Forderungen an den NP. Schreibt einfach, was euch dazu einfällt.

Anderes Thema:

Saisoneröffnung gibt es nun nicht mehr... 

War auf Grund der Ausarbeitung des Textes und persönlicher Umstände nicht zu organisieren. Wir werden aber ein schönes Event im Sommer durchführen, dazu später mehr.

Viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel - hasifisch

Sprecher IG Harz


----------



## Schwatten (28. April 2014)

Glück auf zusammen,
ich bin demnächst einen Tag in Bad Lauterberg und wollte eine Tour der "Volksbank Arena Harz" fahren, wahrscheinlich die Lauter-Berge-Tour(http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/routen/a-k/bad-lauterberg/index.php). Kann ich die problemlos ohne Karte fahren (vielleicht mit ein paar Ausdrucken aus dem Internet), oder ist die Beschilderung nicht so dolle und ich brauche eine Karte?
Kennt sich jemand aus?
Gruss ausm Pott, Schwatten


----------



## jaamaa (28. April 2014)

Du stehst auf Waldautobahn? Gut... passt aber nicht wirklich hier hin ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. April 2014)

Nun ja, Tipps kann man ihm doch trotzdem geben...nennt sich Gastfreundschaft. Ich kenne mich in der Ecke leider nicht aus.


----------



## fuxy (28. April 2014)

Beschilderung passt, wenn du nicht mit MACH 3 durchrauschst. Würde dir aber trotzdem ein paar Ausdrucke empfehlen. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel von den VoBa Arena Strecken.
Besser du schaust unter Gpsies.com


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

Die hauptsächlichen aktiven hier, kennen sich im westharz ,denke ich mal nicht aus. Deshalb ist es nicht böse gemeint.wg falscher Ort. 

Ps ich hoffe das dass auch so bleibt. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## verano (29. April 2014)

battiwr schrieb:


> Ps ich hoffe das dass auch so bleibt.



Was? Das sich im Westharz niemand auskennt? Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Schwatten (29. April 2014)

Hi fuxy,
vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da ich nur einen Tag auf Dienstreise da bin, will ich einfach die Beine ein wenig ausschütteln und mich bewegen. Da ist eine beschilderte Strecke schon ganz angenehm, ich nehme auch "nur" das Hardtail mit. 
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## Stevensf9 (29. April 2014)

Für schönes Ausradeln sind die Strecken der VOBA-Arena sehr gut geeignet. Und die Ausschilderung, ohne dass ich jetzt diese Strecke gut kennen würde, ist in der Regel ausreichend, wenn man an Abzweigungen etwas aufmerksamer fährt. Und die Bewertungen der Schwierigkeitsgrade sind wie immer subjektiv, ich finde das aber schon ganz passend. ICH komme zumindest bei den schwarzen (= schwweren) Strecken fahrtechnisch durchaus schon an meine Grenzen. Nicht immer, aber hin und wieder. Und die Streckenbewertungen und Ausschilderungen sollen sich ja an alle richten. Und allen kann man es eh nie recht machen....
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß im Harz und vor allem gutes Wetter!


----------



## battiwr (29. April 2014)

@verano 
Nein, um gottes willen. Ich meinte es nur halt so, dass es im westharz nicht so viele gesperrte trails gibt und dass das so bleiben soll. Hier hatte ich den Eindruck nur mit Locals zutun zu haben und einigen wenigen, die das gut finden was die ig harz unternommen hat, um für Open trails zu sorgen. 
Sorry 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## verano (29. April 2014)

Ich glaub, ich hab's verstanden.


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2014)

Fand ich gut heut. Es wird alles gesagt, an die Vernunft appelliert und das ganze ohne strikten Verbot. Ginge mit ein bisschen Verstand auch im NP. Thema Erosion is eh nicht stichhaltig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (31. Mai 2014)

Sehr sympathische Herangehensweise!
Wobei wieder der Einwurf kommen muss: Fußgänger sind generell lieber mal abseits der Wege unterwegs, ein Schild an alle Nutzergruppen in diesem Stil wäre also noch sinnvoller.


----------



## duke209 (1. Juni 2014)

.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. September 2014)

Liebe IG-Harzer, liebe Mountainbiker und Freunde unseres schönen Mittelgebirges,

es hat einen Sommer lang gedauert, aber nun gibt es endlich wieder eine geballte Ladung Neuigkeiten, das es nur so spritzt...




Ohne Umschweife zum ersten und wichtigsten Thema: unser "Statusbericht" ist fertig und online! Ich bedanke mich bei allen Helfern und freiwilligen Lektoren für ihre Hilfe.

Es geht in diesem Bericht um die aktuellen Ziele der IG Harz, um den Stand der Auseinandersetzung mit dem Nationalpark Harz sowie vor allem auch um den Nationalpark selbst. Denn in dessen Struktur und Handlungen gibt es etliche Ungereimtheiten, die ihn nach meiner Auffassung sogar in Frage stellen könnten.

Die schlechte Kommunikation der Nationalparkverwaltung zu den Zielen des Nationalparkes, die Gründe dafür sowie der zweifelhafte Umgang mit dem Wald im Zusammenhang mit den ebenso zweifelhaften "Waldumbaumaßnahmen" werden ergründet, erläutert und hinterfragt.

Ihr findet den Bericht in unserem Blog, hier der direkte Weg:

http://ig-harz.de/blog/43-ig-harz-status-april-2014.html

Feedback ist dringend erwünscht!
Der Text darf von jedem an jeden geschickt werden, er ist komplett öffentlich und soll dringend zur Diskussion anregen!

Weitere Themen:

Am 27. und 28.09.2014 hat die DIMB IG Harz einen Infostand beim Rosstrappendownhill in Thale, jeweils ab ca. 12:00 Uhr bis zum Ende zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr. Wir suchen dringend noch Freiwillige, die Informationsmaterial über die IG und die DIMB verteilen sowie mit den Leuten vor Ort reden, wenn der Bedarf besteht.

Als "Lohn" habt ihr freien Eintritt zum Gelände und es kann jeder, wenn wir genügend Leute sind, sich Zeit nehmen um was von den Rennen zu sehen. Meldet euch bitte so schnell wie möglich!

Aufruf an unsere Freunde und Mitglieder aus der Mountainbike-Branche: gebt uns Informationsmaterial etc, wir vertreten euch dort! Nutz die Gelegenheit zur Präsentation als IG Harz Unterstützer!

Und noch eine wichtige Vor-Information:

Am Freitag, den 31.10.2014, ist nicht nur Halloween. Auch nicht nur Reformationstag.
Nein - wir starten auch unseren großen Saisonabschluss! Genaue Details folgen später, so viel in Kürze:
- ab Freitagmittag erste kleine Touren,
- Samstag großer Tourtag, auch eine Runde "Ladys for Ladys", eine große Enduro-Runde je nach Witterung, kleine Schnupperrunden für Einsteiger.
- Sonntag evtl noch eine Vormittagsrunde bei Interesse

Mehr dazu wie geschrieben demnächst...
Das wird ein heißer Herbst - egal, was das Wetter macht...

Beste Grüße aus Wernigerode,

Garrit Wenzel - Hasifisch - Sprecher IG Harz


----------



## dezilaiceps (11. September 2014)

Hallo Garrit,
bitte denk bei Deinen Planungen daran, dass nicht alle Harzer am Reformationstag Feiertag haben und wir schon Winterzeit haben, also im Zweifel bitte lieber eine Stunde früher starten am Vormittag.
LG Rüdiger


----------



## michi220573 (11. September 2014)

Wer hat der NPV eigentlich den Auftrag erteilt, im NP eine naturdynamische Kernzone zu schaffen? Die Länder Sachsen-Anhalt und Niedersachsen? Oder der Bund? Oder möchte die NPV sowas einfach gern haben wie ich ein zweites Bike? Wurde die Schaffung dieser naturdynamischen Kernzone bei Gründung des NP schon irgendwo in deren Satzung oder Aufgabenbeschreibung verankert?


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2014)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Hallo Garrit,
> bitte denk bei Deinen Planungen daran, dass nicht alle Harzer am Reformationstag Feiertag haben und wir schon Winterzeit haben, also im Zweifel bitte lieber eine Stunde früher starten am Vormittag.
> LG Rüdiger



Hi Rüdiger,
Freitag ist nur leichtes Einrollen für die Leute, die eben schon Zeit haben - Samstag legen wir richtig los... 

Michi:
das ist ein großes Mysterium. Wahrscheinlich ist die ganze Sache zwangsläufig: man will unbedingt Nationalpark sein (Schutzgebiet nach Kat. II IUCN) und das bedeutet automatisch, das man 75% Kernzone aufweisen muss.
Das der Harz gar nicht die Möglichkeiten bietet, ist der NPV egal und allen anderen wird halt einfach nix gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (12. September 2014)

Jein, denn wer gestattet der NPV, diesen Wunsch auch in die Tat umzusetzen? Wer hat die NPV eingesetzt und ihr die Befugnis gegeben, ein Gebirge umzugestalten und Menschen auszusperren? Wer überwacht die NPV, dass sie im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse bleibt? Muss die NPV nicht beim Geldgeber (Land, Bund, ...) nachfragen, ob der Geldgeber das wünscht? Oder wurde mit der Einrichtung des Nationalparks gleichzeitig bereits festgelegt, wie die Ziele der nächsten Jahrzehnte lauten? Wer prüft denn, ob die NPV die richtigen Maßnahmen ergriffen hat und ob die gestellten Ziele auch erreicht werden/wurden? Die NPV ist doch nur Erfüllungsgehilfe für die staatliche Obrigkeit, oder ist sie ihr eigener Herr? Ich stelle mir das laienhaft so vor, dass "Frau Merkel" sich die BRD von oben anschaut und abwägt, ob im Harz besser 75% der NP-Fläche völlig unbehelligt vor sich hin gedeihen sollen oder ob man da lieber Menschen sieht, die sich erholen, Sport treiben und Geld in den Unterkünften und Gasthäusern lassen. Und den einen oder eben den anderen Auftrag erteilt "sie" der NPV. Anderenfalls merkt irgendwann irgendjemand, dass es da auf einmal eine menschenleere Region gibt, die gar niemand genehmigt hat. Wie in einem amerikanischen Spionagefilm, in dem der Präsident am Ende merkt, dass seine Geheimdienste ungenehmigt Dinge tun, von denen keiner weiß ...


----------



## jaamaa (12. September 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Rüdiger,
> Freitag ist nur leichtes Einrollen für die Leute, die eben schon Zeit haben - Samstag legen wir richtig los...



Trotzdem ungünstig, da zu dem Zeitpunkt in NDS Herbstferien sind. Und die Ferienzeit ist oft anderweitig verplant. Schade


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2014)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Jein, denn wer gestattet der NPV, diesen Wunsch auch in die Tat umzusetzen? Wer hat die NPV eingesetzt und ihr die Befugnis gegeben, ein Gebirge umzugestalten und Menschen auszusperren? Wer überwacht die NPV, dass sie im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse bleibt? Muss die NPV nicht beim Geldgeber (Land, Bund, ...) nachfragen, ob der Geldgeber das wünscht? Oder wurde mit der Einrichtung des Nationalparks gleichzeitig bereits festgelegt, wie die Ziele der nächsten Jahrzehnte lauten? Wer prüft denn, ob die NPV die richtigen Maßnahmen ergriffen hat und ob die gestellten Ziele auch erreicht werden/wurden? Die NPV ist doch nur Erfüllungsgehilfe für die staatliche Obrigkeit, oder ist sie ihr eigener Herr? Ich stelle mir das laienhaft so vor, dass "Frau Merkel" sich die BRD von oben anschaut und abwägt, ob im Harz besser 75% der NP-Fläche völlig unbehelligt vor sich hin gedeihen sollen oder ob man da lieber Menschen sieht, die sich erholen, Sport treiben und Geld in den Unterkünften und Gasthäusern lassen. Und den einen oder eben den anderen Auftrag erteilt "sie" der NPV. Anderenfalls merkt irgendwann irgendjemand, dass es da auf einmal eine menschenleere Region gibt, die gar niemand genehmigt hat. Wie in einem amerikanischen Spionagefilm, in dem der Präsident am Ende merkt, dass seine Geheimdienste ungenehmigt Dinge tun, von denen keiner weiß ...


Hier geht es um Politik.
Der NP wurde mal als toll empfunden und eingerichtet. Dann ist es ein Selbstläufer. Denn die NPV ist eine ziemlich autonome Behörde.
Letztlich können wir auch nur politisch gegen Angehen und Betroffene aktivieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Trotzdem ungünstig, da zu dem Zeitpunkt in NDS Herbstferien sind. Und die Ferienzeit ist oft anderweitig verplant. Schade


Wir werden es leider nie für alle passen bekommen. Letztlich muss entscheidend sein, das wir als Organisatoren überhaupt einen Termin finden, an dem wir auch Zeit haben.


----------



## battiwr (15. September 2014)

Der Höllenstieg ist neuerdings ohne querliegende Baumstämme am Einstieg völlig frei.
Ob das vor oder nach der Veröffentlichung des Blogs passiert ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## laute (15. September 2014)

das waren auf jedenfall freiwillige helfer (nenn sie mainzeilmänner, kobolde oder wie auch immer), der np hat damit nichts zu tun


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. September 2014)

Schade, ich hatte 'ne Wette zu laufen von wegen Bunny Hop drüber. Das haben mir die Heinzelmännchen jetzt verdorben.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2014)

laute schrieb:


> das waren auf jedenfall freiwillige helfer (nenn sie mainzeilmänner, kobolde oder wie auch immer), der np hat damit nichts zu tun


Schlimmer noch...das wird der NPV gehörig gegen den Strich gehen...


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. September 2014)

Vielleicht kommen die Kobolde auch mal am Kaiserwegabschnitt vom Achtermann Richtung Torfhaus vorbei...


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2014)

Liegt auf dem Kaiserweg was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasphonk (23. September 2014)

Ich bin da am Sonntag bei strömenden Regen entlang. Ausser viel Wasser lag da eigentlich nichts


----------



## soul_ride (23. September 2014)

Ich denke Du meinst die 4 Bäume die im mittleren Abschnitt vom Achtermann kommend quer über den Trail liegen. Unter dem ersten kann man noch drunter druchkriechen, um die nächsten hat sich bereits ein kleiner Pfad gebildet der locker zu fahren ist.
Ich will mich nicht schon wieder in die Mountainbiker-Opferrolle begeben, aber ich denke die NP Verwaltung lässt die absichtlich liegen damit dort weniger gut gefahren werden kann. Die liegen schon ewig da und an anderen vergleichbaren Wegen waren solche Hindernisse relativ schnell zerteilt worden.
P.S.: Ich habe eine neue MS170 hier rumliegen die auf den Einsatz wartet - allerdings wäre ich mit Motorsägeneinsatz im NP doch vorsichtig


----------



## netsrac (23. September 2014)

Liegen die Richtung Oderbrück? Wie dick sind die denn? Kann ja nicht sein, dass man schon wieder neue Umgehungen bildet


----------



## beutelfuchs (24. September 2014)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Ich denke Du meinst die 4 Bäume die im mittleren Abschnitt vom Achtermann kommend quer über den Trail liegen. Unter dem ersten kann man noch drunter druchkriechen, um die nächsten hat sich bereits ein kleiner Pfad gebildet der locker zu fahren ist.


Genau die. Versaut halt die Fahrt auf dem wirklich schönen Weg und sorgt dafuer, dass der Wald aussenrum zerlatscht wirs (wo links auch schon wieder Baeume quer liegen). Fuer Fussgaenger kann das auch nicht wirklich schoen sein. Aber letzten Sa kam mir sogar ein Reiseradlerpaerchen entgegen, die da mit ihren Treckis rauf fahren wollten


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2014)

Ja, der NP schießt sich mit solchen Aktionen ins eigene Knie. Für das nächste Jahr ist eine leistungsstarke Akku-Kettensäge fest in Planung...womit ich hier auf gar keinen Fall meine, ich würde so ein ding jemals illegal im Wald einsetzen!

Wer hat denn noch Lust am Samstag- und/oder Sonntagnachmittag uns beim Flyerverteilen beim Rosstrappendownhill zu unterstützen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2014)

Ich gedenke Sonntag rum zu kommen. Bin allerdings Samstag abend in Bremen auf nem Konzert...


----------



## Hasifisch (24. September 2014)

Das ist schon mal schön. Ich gebe dich dann für Sonntag als Mitarbeiter an, damit du freien Eintritt hast.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. September 2014)

Nochmal ein verzweifelter Aufruf:
wir brauchen dringend für morgen, Samstag, noch mindestens zwei Leute die den Nachmittag am Stand im Zielbereich des Rosstrappendownhill in Thale verbringen, Infomaterial verteilen und mit den Leuten reden, wenn Fragen sind. Ich kann leider nicht durchgehend, ich habe morgen zwei andere Termine und bin morgens zum Aufbau dort (bis max. 10:15) und nachmittags ab ca. 15 Uhr.
Wir haben diverses Material von der DIMB (verschiedene Flyer, Aufkleber und Zeitschriften) sowie unser Material: Flyer und Berichte zum Nationalpark.
Bitte meldet euch! Gern auch direkt an:
garrit.wenzel (ätt) dimb.de


----------



## littlewhity (29. September 2014)

hi liebe Community, 
Habe heute wieder bemerkt was für ein schlechter Mensch ich doch bin 
Bin heute nach 4 Monaten wiedermal meinen Homespot gefahren.. hier ein paar Bilder.
Bin total sauer auf die Biker, die den Trail so hinterlassen haben!! 


 
 



nein.. mal ehrlich: alle regen sich über Biker auf, aber Forstwirtschaft schadet dem Wald einiges mehr :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. September 2014)

Das wissen wir, aber Institutionen wie die NPV scheinen da irgendwie andere Ansichten zu haben...
Bei uns in der Asse haben sie die Wege gleich auf bescheidene  4-6m Breite geschoben bevor sie mit  dem Holz rücken angefangen haben.


----------



## littlewhity (29. September 2014)

das schöne bei mir ist, dass die die Bäume noch quer übern weg gelegt haben -.-

PS: (Forst-) Wirtschaft = Geld!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. September 2014)

littlewhity: wo ist das genau?


----------



## littlewhity (30. September 2014)

ist nicht im Harz, sondern im Thüringer Wald... (bei Eisenach)
ist ja leider überall so -.-


----------



## fuxy (30. September 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hi liebe Community,
> Habe heute wieder bemerkt was für ein schlechter Mensch ich doch bin
> Bin heute nach 4 Monaten wiedermal meinen Homespot gefahren.. hier ein paar Bilder.
> Bin total sauer auf die Biker, die den Trail so hinterlassen haben!!
> ...


Das waren Fat Bikes


----------



## littlewhity (30. September 2014)

klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soul_ride (30. September 2014)

ja ok sorry, wir sind da letztens ne Runde mit unseren Fatties gedreht. Macht aber auch so nen Spass. Checkt das selber mal am 11.10.2014 FATBIKE JAM - Harz in St.Andreasberg (MSB-X-Trail).

http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2014/07/09/1-fatbike-jam-harz/

Fääätte Grüsse
Jan


----------



## littlewhity (30. September 2014)

wusste gar nicht, dass man jetzt beim Fatbike Traktorreifen drauf macht


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2014)

Achtermann ist momentan echt fürn Popo, bei der Menge Bäume, die da liegen. Das schreit nach einem Arbeitseinsatz


----------



## gnss (7. Oktober 2014)

Also falls seit Juli keine Bäume hinzugekommen sind gibt es eine Route ohne absteigen. Und im Juli waren es viele Bäume.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2014)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat: am nun folgenden Wochenende gibt es ein paar Touren. Wer noch Lust hat, hier klicken!


----------



## bipus (3. Dezember 2014)

aktuell in der MZ:
http://mobil.mz-web.de/mitteldeutsc...chwung-mit-verspaetung,23886144,29222444.html


----------



## battiwr (3. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Zusammenfassung doch was macht man ohne Schnee. 

Eine Gruppe von Harzer Gewerbetreibenden und Tourismusexperten (npv war nicht dabei)sind ins Sauerland gefahren. Genauer nach Willingen. Dort an der ettelsbergbahn läuft solch ein ganzjahresprojekt. Im Sommer geht es mit mtb über die Bahnen und im Winter mit Ski.


----------



## verano (3. Dezember 2014)

Mein erster Gedanke, dass passt so gar nicht zu den Plänen der NPV.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Dezember 2014)

Da wären sie aber lieber mal nach Winterberg gefahren. Willingen ist ja jetzt nicht so vorzeigbar was den Bikepark angeht finde ich.


----------



## battiwr (3. Dezember 2014)

Das Mallorca Image sollte nicht nach schierke getragen werden und Bettenburgen gibt es auch nicht. Dazu sollen mehr 4* Hotels geöffnet werden. Halt mehr was für Familien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (12. Dezember 2014)

Heute nächtens erreichte mich eine Email von einem sich selbst als "Senioren" bezeichnenden MTBler, das am Abbegraben eine Holzbarrikade errichtet wird, die Bikern die Zufahrt zu diesem Weg verbauen soll/wird. Errichtet von den zuständigen Harzer Wasserwerken. Grund sei laut Arbeiter die Zerstörung des Weges durch Mountainbiker. Ich habe den Biker gebeten, die Email bei uns im internen Forum auf ig-harz.de veröffentlichen zu dürfen und ihn gefragt, ob er sich nicht auch dort anmelden möchte.
Wichtige Fragen dazu:
- wem sind die Bauarbeiten ebenfalls bereits aufgefallen?
- wer kann explizit bestätigen, das es sich um einen Weg des Nationalpark handelt?
- wer kann noch etwas etwas über den Weg an sich sagen oder hat sogar Fotos davon (Ortstermin wird trotzdem in den nächsten Tagen folgen)?

Grüße, Garrit


----------



## beutelfuchs (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Barrikaden standen schon vor ein paar Wochen vor Torfhaus. Als ob die Leute von Torfhaus ueber den Kweg hoch zum Brocken radeln wuerden (ok, auch den Versuch habe ich schon vereinzelt gesehen). Ich befuerchte nur, dass ihnen der Fehler bald bewusst wird und sie dann eher oben sperren.

Die Dinger sind ziemlich eng, aber man bekommt das Bike durchgeschoben.


----------



## fuxy (13. Dezember 2014)

Gibts Bilder ?


----------



## dwe60 (14. Dezember 2014)

jepp, hier:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mhpvi2tjjf2iuvj/AADpxhrIHMaUR689BYQV_hKia?dl=0

heute gab es auch eine 2. Barriere - ca. 1 km am Graben entlang - aber die großen Löcher die ich meinte sind noch ein Stück weiter

Ich denke die Absperrung dient eher der Teilung des Weges für Fußgänger und Skiläufer - denn das wird so ausgeschildert - oben zu Fuß - unten die Loipe

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, es gab im unteren Bereich auch einen Holzbohlenweg der zu einer Aussichtsstelle im Moorbereich führte - das ist auch mit nem Querbalken gesperrt


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus unserem internen Forum:

Dieter - ganz herzlichen Dank, dadurch können wir uns den Ortstermin erstmal sparen, was mir im beruflichen Weihnachtsstress sehr recht ist. Ganz tolle Zuarbeit!

Was sehen wir dort:
- einen eher unspektakulären Weg,
- den Beweis, das auch Fußgänger deutliche Spuren auf durchweichten Wegen hinterlassen,
- eine - Entschuldigung - unglaublich dämliche Barriere, die sich mit dem Bike problemlos überwinden lässt, mich als Familienvater mit Outdoor-Kinderwagen aber richtig stinkig macht...,
- weit und breit keinen Grund für eine einseitige Sperrung gegen Mountainbiker,
- keinen Hinweis, keine Bitte um (gegenseitige) Rücksichtnahme, keinen Verweis auf besonder Stoßzeiten etc.

Mein Fazit: sollte in dieser Form im Interesse von Mountainbikern UND Wanderern dringend wieder weg!


----------



## gnss (14. Dezember 2014)

die hälfte der barriere war ende november sogar rausgerupft und lag ein paar meter weiter im wald, jetzt steht sie wieder. als ich das teil zum ersten mal gesehen habe mußte ich auch an kinderwagen denken, wobei sich der weg für diese sowieso nur bedingt eignet.


----------



## argh (18. Dezember 2014)

In der GZ stand gestern ein Artikel über den Harzklub. Diesem gehen langsam die Mitglieder aus und die verbleibenden werden immer älter. Nun soll eine Initiative in den Schulen gestartet werden, um neue Mitglieder zu rekrutieren. Da freue ich mich schon sehr drauf. Um sich aber den neuen Trends anzunähern, wollen die Harzklubler Geocaching mit ins Portofolio aufnehmen (das passt auch hervorragend zu den anderen, lustigen Freizeitbeschäftigungen für Kids, wie z.B. Jodeln  ). Vielleicht bietet sich die nicht unerwartete Festellung des HK zu einem Treffen um eine mögliche Integration des Bergradsportes in ihrem Portofolio an...


----------



## soul_ride (18. Dezember 2014)

http://www.volksstimme.de/nachricht...arzklubs-sehen-sorgenvoll-in-die-Zukunft.html


----------



## hasardeur (18. Dezember 2014)

Oha, dass der Altersdurchschnitt so schlimm ist, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Schon bizarr, dass man sich verjüngen will und dafür Mitglieder in den Sechzigern sucht. Damit hat sich der Harzklub entweder bald selbst überlebt oder er öffnet sich für andere Sparten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (18. Dezember 2014)

Wäre ja eigentlich ne gute chance sich beim Harzclub beliebt zu machen indem man die Wege die man gestern "kaputtgefahren" heute mit in ORdnung bringt ;-)


----------



## soul_ride (18. Dezember 2014)

Das machen wir ja teilweise schon so und das ist auch ein wichtiges Thema in der NP Diskussion wie ich finde. Da rechnen viele eingefleischte Wanderer usw. auch gar nicht mit das sich egoistische Funsportler auch um die Wege kümmern


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Dezember 2014)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Das machen wir ja teilweise schon so und das ist auch ein wichtiges Thema in der NP Diskussion wie ich finde. Da rechnen viele eingefleischte Wanderer usw. auch gar nicht mit das sich egoistische Funsportler auch um die Wege kümmern



Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen!
Außer: Geocaching ist nun etwas, was im NP überhaupt nicht legal möglich ist und auch in normalen Wäldern für den Wildbestand so ziemlich am meisten stört...


----------



## duke209 (20. Dezember 2014)

Der Wildbestand wird sicher "am meisten" durch den in Mode gekommenen Night-Ride mit LED-Gefunzel gestört als durch einen gelegentlichen Geocacher. Auch Biker cachen übrigens während einer Tour, zumal nicht jeder Ziel abseits der erlaubten Wege verborgen ist. 

Nein ich cache nicht und Night-Rides machen schon Spaß, aber wenn man mehrmals ne Horde Muffels mit dem grellen Licht an Plätzen aufschreckt, die sie tagsüber meiden, bzw. man sie von dort nur aus der Ferne beobachten kann, dann sehe ich Night-Rides zwiespältig, den nachts gehört der Wald dem Wild.

Ist ein anders Thema, passt aber gerade


----------



## soul_ride (20. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich genauso wie Du und ich bin gerade deswegen auch kein Freund von Nightrides bzw. wir bieten diese auch in keinem Fall kommerziell an. Nebenbei liefert man mit solchen Aktionen Forst, Jagd und Naturschützern wieder nen Anti-MTB Argument mehr das man schlecht wiederlegen kann. Aber gehört ja nicht hierher stimmt


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Dezember 2014)

dwe60 schrieb:


> jepp, hier:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mhpvi2tjjf2iuvj/AADpxhrIHMaUR689BYQV_hKia?dl=0
> 
> ...



@dwe60

Bei deinem ersten Foto,da soll aber noch eins mehr gewesen sein,so das man nicht durch fahren konnte ,muss sich wohl auch aufgelöst haben 
meinste mit die 2. vorne an der B4 ,wo man rüber zum Märchenweg fährt ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (22. Dezember 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen die Kobolde auch mal am Kaiserwegabschnitt vom Achtermann Richtung Torfhaus vorbei...



Hier waren am We auch wieder Kobolde unterwegs am Kaiserweg zum Achtermann hoch ,hoch wurde Trail pflege betrieben ,damits bei der Abfahrt sauber bzw flüssiger läuft ...


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dem ist nicht viel hinzuzufügen!
> Außer: Geocaching ist nun etwas, was im NP überhaupt nicht legal möglich ist und auch in normalen Wäldern für den Wildbestand so ziemlich am meisten stört...


Ich bin seit einigen Monaten auch ein sogenannter Geocacher, aber ich bin nicht ganz deiner Meinung. Denn es gibt schon Regeln für das anlegen von Caches. 
Man sollte schon mal in die Regeln für das anlegen eines Caches schauen, die da wären:
1. Alle örtlichen Gesetze und dokumentierten Regelungen zur Landnutzung müssen eingehalten werden.
2. Du holst Dir die Erlaubnis des Grundbesitzers und/oder des Verwalters, bevor Du einen Cache auf privaten oder öffentlichen Grund versteckst.
3. Geocaches sind nie vergraben; weder ganz, noch teilweise.
4. Geocache-Verstecke beschädigen, verunstalten oder zerstören kein öffentliches oder privates Eigentum.
5. Flora und Fauna werden bei der Ausübung von Geocaching nicht geschädigt. 
6. Geocaches werden nicht in Gebieten mit genehmigungspflichtigem oder verbotenem Zugang sowie nicht an anderweitig unangemessen Orten gelegt.


----------



## jaamaa (23. Dezember 2014)

Geocaching?!  Wieder so'n modernes Krams... 
Wer damals noch zum Bund 'durfte',  hat heute sicherlich kein Bedürfnis mehr mit Kompass, Karte & Co. stundenlang durch die Pampa zu marschieren


----------



## Udo1 (23. Dezember 2014)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Geocaching?!  Wieder so'n modernes Krams...
> Wer damals noch zum Bund 'durfte',  hat heute sicherlich kein Bedürfnis mehr mit Kompass, Karte & Co. stundenlang durch die Pampa zu marschieren


Macht aber Spaß und mit dem MTB noch mehr.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest mit Familie und Bike, sowie schöne Touren auf den schönen Trails im Harz und anderswo im neuen Jahr.


----------



## dwe60 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Sven!

Da war nur die eine Barriere - das ist dieses kurze Verbindugnsstück vom unteren Weg hoch zum Abbegraben - das stand da so auch schon ein paar Wochen vorher 

mit der 2. meine ich dieses versetzte Teil etwas weiter hinten am Graben - ab Foto 3

Basti ist uns den Tag dort begegnet - war den Sonntag mit 2 anderen dort (ein Liteville + ein Cube) - ihr wart nicht dabei - vielleicht erinnert er sich ja

Richtung Märchenweg war ich nicht




Baxter75 schrieb:


> @dwe60
> 
> Bei deinem ersten Foto,da soll aber noch eins mehr gewesen sein,so das man nicht durch fahren konnte ,muss sich wohl auch aufgelöst haben
> meinste mit die 2. vorne an der B4 ,wo man rüber zum Märchenweg fährt ????


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Januar 2015)

Sorry, war seit der Vorweihnachtszeit nicht mehr hier unterwegs... 


duke209 schrieb:


> Der Wildbestand wird sicher "am meisten" durch den in Mode gekommenen Night-Ride mit LED-Gefunzel gestört als durch einen gelegentlichen Geocacher. Auch Biker cachen übrigens während einer Tour, zumal nicht jeder Ziel abseits der erlaubten Wege verborgen ist.
> 
> Nein ich cache nicht und Night-Rides machen schon Spaß, aber wenn man mehrmals ne Horde Muffels mit dem grellen Licht an Plätzen aufschreckt, die sie tagsüber meiden, bzw. man sie von dort nur aus der Ferne beobachten kann, dann sehe ich Night-Rides zwiespältig, den nachts gehört der Wald dem Wild...



Wir sind bei Nightrides fast ausschließlich Zivilisations-nah unterwegs, also z.B. rund um WR. Wir haben noch gar keine Erfahrung bzgl. aufgescheuchter Viecher, im Gegenteil, wenn wir von weitem mal Augen haben leuchten sehen (man sieht das Wild viel früher als am Tag), hat sich das dann ganz gemütlich getrollt.
Allerdings müssen wir auch ein wenig die "Nacht" im "Nightride" diskutieren: wenn wir von 19-21 Uhr *im Dunkeln* unterwegs sind, ist das dann ein Nightride? 



Udo1 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit einigen Monaten auch ein sogenannter Geocacher, aber ich bin nicht ganz deiner Meinung. Denn es gibt schon Regeln für das anlegen von Caches...



Udo - es geht ausschließlich um Geocaching im NP! Das ist dort nur möglich, wenn du den Cache auf offiziellen Wanderwegen ablegst, jedes Betreten der Natur außerhalb der gekennzeichneten Wege ist nicht gestattet.
Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mit dem Hobby...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Januar 2015)

IG Harz Newsletter Januar 2015:

Liebe Dauerherbst-müden IGler,

So langsam sieht es draußen nach Winter aus. Beste Zeit, um an unser Hobby zu erinnern, damit nicht noch jemand in Winterstarre fällt.

Am 14.02.2015 feiern wir nicht - jedenfalls nicht zusammen - unsere Liebsten oder den Valentin, sondern wir treffen uns auf der Plessenburg. Eingerahmt von einem Winterspazierging hinauf und einem Nacht-Winterspaziergang wieder hinab nach Ilsenburg, findet dort unsere Jahresversammlung statt. Da sich im Moment einiges bewegt, bitten wir um zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Details gibt es auf unserer Website unter "Events". Bitte meldet euch dort an, damit wir einen groben Überblick über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer bekommen.

Hier der direkte Link.

Es sind auch ausdrücklich alle Mountainbiker eingeladen, die (noch) nicht zur IG gehören!

-

Im Moment tut sich einiges innerhalb der Strukturen des Nationalpark Harz und scheinbar und hoffentlich auch in dessen Wahrnehmung der Nutzergruppe Mountainbiker. Indizien dafür:

- die für das Frühjahr 2013 angedrohten und geplanten Sperrungen von Wegen gegen Mountainbiker im niedersächsischen Teil des NP wurden nicht umgesetzt,

- es gibt das Angebot seitens der NP-Verwaltung, gemeinsam mit der IG Harz am Naturschutztag 2015 teilzunehmen. Vorgeschlagenes Projekt ist die Instandsetzung und Befestigung des Märchenweges. Dieser Termin wird zeitnah als Event auf unserer Website angeboten. Wir bitten als ein Manifest des guten Willens um eine massive Teilnahme!

- es gibt noch eine weitere Kontaktaufnahme, über die wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nichts weitergeben dürfen, die aber auf ein besseres Verhältnis in Zukunft hoffen lässt. Zu diesen Entwicklungen müssen wir als Leitung der IG ganz klar sagen, das der bisher eingeschlagene Weg inklusive einiger als provokant empfundenen Fragen und Feststellung der richtige Weg war. Ohne unser Vorgehen wären wir momentan keinesfalls in einer recht hoffnungsvollen Ausgangslage.

Details dazu werden wir euch gern bei unserer Versammlung vermitteln. Wir hoffen, das wir dann auch mehr verraten dürfen...

-

Derzeit läuft die Planung für unser Touren-Event. Es wird am Pfingst-Wochenende vom 23.05. bis 25.05 stattfinden. Diesen Termin müssen wir auch festlegen und können da keine gemeinsame Terminfindung durchführen, da sonst die Planung und Durchführung - die nur bei sehr wenigen Personen liegt - einfach zu kompliziert wird. Zudem ist Pfingsten einfach ein langes Wochenende.

Geplant wird ein vielfältiges Tourenprogramm, wen wir es organisiert bekommen auch für Kinder und Frauen speziell. Außerdem ein umfangreiches Rahmenprogramm. Seit gespannt auf die nächsten Newsletter!


----------



## Sydes (21. Januar 2015)

@Hasifisch Hey Hasifisch! Seite einiger Zeit verfolge ich als stiller Mitleser deine Postings hier und die Neuigkeiten der IG Harz. Meiner Meinung nach leistet ihr da großartige Arbeit für alle von uns Harzradlern (sogar für die Wanderer!). Da ich ab und an im Harz mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs bin, plane ich als nicht-Ortsansässiger meine Touren via Internet und Empfehlungen von zu Hause aus. Manchmal ist es schwierig zu unterscheiden, welche Trails nun erlaubt befahrbar sind und welche eben nicht. Die Beschreibung auf eurer Seite hat mir da schon ein wenig geholfen. Jedoch fehlt mir einfach der Überblick, wo welche gesperrten Trails liegen und wie ich sie vernünftig umfahren kann.

Nun zu meinen (hoffentlich nicht zu dreisten) Fragen:
Auch nach langem Googlen habe ich bis heute keine Karte mit den gesperrten Trails gefunden. So weiß ich zwar, das z.B. der Höllenstieg im Bereich des Blumentopfes(?) gesperrt sein soll, aber sobald man danach sucht, stößt man nur auf Wandergemeinschaften, nicht auf eine exakte Beschreibung. Ist der gesamte Höllenstieg gesperrt?
Mir würde eine Karte mit ganz simpel rot markierten Trails sehr weiterhelfen. Daran kann man sich sehr einfach orientieren, auch wenn man mit den örtlichen Bezeichnungen nur unzureichend vertraut ist. Außerdem scheinen einige Trails unterschiedlich benannt zu sein in der "Bikescene", was bei mir häufig für Verwirrung sorgt.
Lässt sich so eine Karte anfertigen? Oder widerspricht dieser Wunsch euren -für mich nachvollziehbaren- Geboten, keine Trails weiter zu empfehlen?


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für dein Feedback!
Es ist nach wie vor in Sachen Informationsverhalten seitens des NP Harz nicht okay, wie mit den Sperrungen umgegangen wird. Eine offizielle Karte gibt es nicht und die Information, das überhaupt Wege gesperrt sind, findet man (oder auch nicht) auf Seite 15 (!) unter "Aktuelles" auf der NP Website.
Im Rahmen der Diskussion bekamen wir vom NP eine kleine Karte. Ich habe gerade dort nachgefragt, ob wir die allgemein zur Verfügung stellen können. Wenn das der Fall ist, gebe ich hier nochmal Bescheid!


----------



## Sydes (21. Januar 2015)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Ja, die Sperrungen sind mir nach längerem Googlen, wie gesagt, auch auf der NP Website aufgefallen. Wobei ich verwundert war, dass diese Infos derart gut versteckt worden waren, obwohl das ein wichtiges Anliegen des NP ist?!
Ohne mich jetzt vorher weit umgeschaut zu haben: wurde schonmal versucht, eine Art Mountainbike Wanderkarte mit all den Tipps, Regeln des NP, gesperrten Gebieten und Empfehlungen der Community von POIs über Crowdfunding zu finanzieren und zu erstellen? Das ist doch derzeit bei vielen, weitaus unsinnigeren Themen der Fall und wird durchaus gut aufgenommen.
Ich würde mir sogar ein Trikot anziehen, auf dem vorn "Naturnaher Biker" und hinten "Danke" draufsteht, wenn es denn helfen würde, mir meine sportliche Erholung im Harz zu sichern.
Ich wünsche dir/euch/uns jedenfalls viel Erfolg und Kraft bei dem Vorhaben, den Harz für alle zugänglich zu machen!

Edith sagt: Mit dem Verkauf der Trikots ließe sich sogar ein Teil der nötigen Instandsetzungen finanzieren! Sozusagen Harz Mountainbike Fanartikel... Achja, wenn man nur könnte, wie man will ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (21. Januar 2015)

Sydes schrieb:


> @Hasifisch
> Mir würde eine Karte mit ganz simpel rot markierten Trails sehr weiterhelfen. Daran kann man sich sehr einfach orientieren, auch wenn man mit den örtlichen Bezeichnungen nur unzureichend vertraut ist.



Versuche mal diesen Link hier:
http://tools.wmflabs.org/query2map/...es=lines&BBOX=10.5173,51.7298,10.6173,51.8298

Hier sind alle Wege in der Gegend, die in der OpenStreetMap mit *bicycle=no* getaggt sind, rot markiert. Die Karte ist zoombar. Da die Information, welche Wege für Radfahrer gesperrt sind, öffentlich ist (i.d.R. durch entsprechende Schilder vor Ort), verletzt man damit auch keinen Ehrenkodex 

Update: Ich sehe gerade, dass einige Informationen nicht aktuell sind, z.B. ist der neue Götheweg (parallel zur Brockenbahn) nicht mehr gesperrt (IMO, Stand Herbst 2014). Anstatt nun aber eine eigene Karte zu basteln, sollten wir lieber die OSM auf dem aktuellen Stand halten, im Zweifel lässt sich hieraus eine passende Karte rendern, abgesehen davon, dass die OSM eh Basis für viele freie (auch MTB-)Karten ist.


----------



## Sydes (21. Januar 2015)

@Braunbaer Jo danke! Schon nicht schlecht, die meisten Markierungen stimmen aber so nicht mehr. Höllenstieg und Bremer Weg sind z.B. gar nicht vertreten. Und genau das meinte ich ja: Da möchte man sich an die Regeln halten, weil man selbst und andere sogar mit Strafe bedroht werden und trotzdem gibt es keine klaren Infos. Damit meine ich nicht euch oder die IG Harz, sondern eben die NP Verwaltung.
Letzten Endes liegt es in deren Interesse, gut zu informieren, damit deren Anliegen ohne aufwendige Kontrollen umgesetzt werden können.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Januar 2015)

Übrigens: das oberste "Drittel" des Höllenstieges ist nicht gesperrt...


----------



## Sydes (21. Januar 2015)

@Hasifisch BAM! Jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt Ich dachte genau da sei der "Blumentopf" und daher ist genau das der Teil, der gesperrt ist. Ich hoffe einfach weiterhin auf eine aktuelle Karte. Das wäre einfach das Beste für nen Nullpeiler wie mich!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2015)

Der Höllenstieg startet oben am Glashüttenweg, in der Nähe der Brockenkinder. Er läuft steil und teilweise zum Biken recht anspruchsvoll (vor allem bei Nässe) Richtung Nordost bergab und kreuzt dabei den "Forstmeister-Sietz-Weg" und danach den "Victor-von-Scheffel-Weg", die beide nach rechts Richtung Hohnekamm führen. Der letzte Abschnitt führt dann zum Blumentopf und Blumentopfmoor und dann als breiter Forstweg auf die Molkenhauschaussee. Gib mal bei Open Street Maps einfach Höllenstieg ein.
Und ja, wir waren auch sehr überrascht, das laut Karte des NP ausgerechnet der oberste Abschnitt bis zum Sietz-Weg nicht gesperrt ist.


----------



## Sydes (22. Januar 2015)

?? Ich hatte das wirklich genau gegenteilig verstanden. Also kann ich, wenn ich vom Glashüttenweg den ersten Abschnitt schiebe/trage, beim Forstmeister Sietzweg wieder aufspringen und dann gemütlich bis zur Molkenhauschaussee durchradeln? Also so eine Karte wäre echt gut. 
Ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht deine Aufgabe, dich darum zu kümmern, sondern sollte wie gesagt vom NP ausgegeben werden, dann würde man sich irgendwie auch ernst genommen und verstanden fühlen.
Dann empfinde ich die Sperrung zumindest nicht mehr als ganz so unfair, wobei man gerade das erste Drittel vom Glashüttenweg recht schlecht umfahren kann, bzw. nur mit großem Umweg.
Naja, Höllenstieg war ich bisher aus dem Grund noch nie, ich hatte immer Angst da zu stehen und umdrehen zu müssen.
Im Übrigen ist die Sperrung des Bremer Weges bei Ilsenburg ein echtes Ärgernis, zumal die Schilder manchmal verschwunden sind und ich beim ersten mal von einem Wanderpärchen aufmerksam gemacht wurde, dass ich da mit meinem Rad fehl am Platz sei.
Schade eigentlich, der Weg ist super.
Beim oberen Teil des Eckersprungs hingegen könnte ich eine Sperrung irgendwie verstehen, da sieht es teilweise echt schlimm aus, zumal sich dort scheinbar jeder seine eigene Spur sucht, um heil unten an zu kommen.
Im Februar werde ich mal versuchen, das Gebiet (von mir aus) hinter dem Brocken ein wenig genauer zu erkundigen. Habe gehört das es Richtung Darlingerode und Wernigerode echt schön sein soll. Bin also gespannt!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2015)

Sydes schrieb:


> ?? Ich hatte das wirklich genau gegenteilig verstanden. Also kann ich, wenn ich vom Glashüttenweg den ersten Abschnitt schiebe/trage, beim Forstmeister Sietzweg wieder aufspringen und dann gemütlich bis zur Molkenhauschaussee durchradeln? Also so eine Karte wäre echt gut....



Ähhhh...



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...Und ja, wir waren auch sehr überrascht, das laut Karte des NP ausgerechnet der oberste Abschnitt bis zum Sietz-Weg nicht gesperrt ist.




Also Glashütte bis Sietz = offen,
Sietz bis Molkenhauschaussee = verboten!
Und definiere gemütlich radeln - da musst du für den Höllenstieg aber schon technisch richtig krass drauf sein, um das "gemütlich" zu machen...


----------



## Sydes (22. Januar 2015)

AHHHH^^ Also hatte ich es doch richtig verstanden! Das ist zwar schade, aber wenigstens fühle ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so doof.
Und nun zur Definition:
gemütlich ist alles, bis zum Aufprall 

Wahrscheinlich hatte uns das >obere< Drittel aneinander vorbeireden lassen. Da du scheinbar aus Wernigerode kommst, ist das auch ganz logisch. Ich hatte mich an der Karte und somit an Norden als "oben" orientiert.
Dann kann ich jetzt ja zumindest schonmal an einer Stelle meiner Karte guten Gewissens den Rotstift ansetzen. Danke dafür!


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2015)

Seit wann ist denn der Eckersprung gesperrt? Wusste ich gar nicht...  und wenn, verstehe ich es sowieso nicht!  Da sind die ersten 5m,  direkt abzweigend von der Wanderautobahn... äh...  Wanderweg, aber mit ICE Trassen Charakter, etwas steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sydes (22. Januar 2015)

Nein, der Eckersprung ist nicht gesperrt. Ich habe den nur angesprochen, weil mich persönlich dort eine SPerrung nicht wundern würde, ganz im gegensatz zu den gut befahrbaren Wegen, die derzeit offiziell gesperrt worden sind.

Weiß hier jemand, ob der sogenannte "Holy Trail" befahrbar ist? Vorausgesetzt man wüsste, wo der liegt...


----------



## jaamaa (22. Januar 2015)

Weshalb sollte ausgerechnet dort eine Sperrung akzeptabel sein?


----------



## Sydes (22. Januar 2015)

Oh, ich wollte nicht unbedingt ein Diskussion vom Zaunpfahl brechen, mit irgendwelchen provokanten Äußerungen.
Bitte versteh das nicht falsch. Es ist nicht so, dass ich Sperrungen besonders toll finde, aber mir ist auf die Schnelle keine andere Stelle eingefallen, welche durch die Benutzung so breit zerfahren wurde. Letztes Jahr waren wir dort und hatten Schwierigkeiten vor lauter Matsch durch Spurrinnen wenigstens noch zu laufen. Was auch daran liegt, das wir eher weniger die Herausforderung suchen. Das heißt nicht, dass ich das Anderen absprechen möchte, sondern eben nur, dass an der Stelle die Argumentation des NP bezüglich Chickenways und Pfaderweiterung weniger lächerlich wäre, als z.B. am Beerenstieg usw.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Januar 2015)

Sydes schrieb:


> ...Letztes Jahr waren wir dort und hatten Schwierigkeiten vor lauter Matsch durch Spurrinnen wenigstens noch zu laufen...



Alles gar kein Problem, es ist super, wenn wir dieses Thema immer schön hier diskutieren!
Hast du dir unser Material mal in Ruhe durchgelesen?
http://ig-harz.de/blog.html
Ganz wichtig. Es ist auf den Wanderwegen fast immer ein Irrglaube, das "Chickenways" und/oder Matschstellen durch Mountainbiker verursacht werden bzw. das es sie bei reiner Nutzung durch Wanderer nicht geben würde. Dazu kommt, das gerade das Verbreitern der Wege bei "unwegsamen" Stellen bei Wanderern deutlich häufiger anzutreffen ist. Aber wie schon geschrieben, das steht umfänglich in unserem Blog.
Trotzdem sind wir natürlich als Mountainbiker selbstkritisch, sollten das Umfahren unterlassen und möglichst schonend mit den wegen umgehen. Keine Frage.


----------



## Sydes (23. Januar 2015)

@Hasifisch Ja, ich habe mir eure Erklärungen genau durchgelesen. Ich finde sie schlüssig. Das mit den Chickenways ist so ne Sache. Als ich z.B auf dem Märchenweg unterwegs war, war ich häufig gezwungen, abzusteigen. Eben weil mir Technik (Bike) und Technik (Fahrer) fehlen. Aber wenn man auch mal absteigen muss, macht es umso mehr Spaß, genau diese Stellen irgendwann mal "richtig" zu packen.
Da wir immer zu zweit unterwegs sind, haben wir ausgemacht, dass immer derjenige vorfahren muss, der die große Schnauze hatte. Wenn er es dann doch nicht packt, wird geschleppt und gelacht, feddich.

Den Eckersprung heben wir uns für später auf, weil wir, wie gesagt, feststellen mussten, dass er für UNS unbefahrbar ist.
Leider fahren aber viele vom Goetheweg kommend links durch den Wald, um irgendwie trotzdem dran vorbei und runter zu kommen. Und das sieht man der Stelle auch an. Naja und Wanderer... da habe ich erst 2 total verschlammte Gestalten getroffen: Beide ca. Ü 65 rüstig, er (voll beleidigt) fragt uns, wo man denn hier mal ne Currywurst bekäme. War schon cool, der Typ. ^^


----------



## soul_ride (23. Januar 2015)

... bitte jetzt keine detaillierten Ortsangaben zum Holy oder anderen Trails - sehr altes Thema, aber aktueller den je! Bekannter werden die eh alle irgendwann, dank GPSIES und Strava-wütigen Kollegen und sicher auch kommerziellen Tourenanbietern - aber man muss es ja nicht noch extra fördern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sydes (23. Januar 2015)

@soul_ride Der Holy Trail ist ja gerade so Holy, weil er so kostbar unauffindbar ist für Viele^^ Nein keine Angst, das habe ich schon verstanden. Mich interessiert nur, ob er befahrbar ist oder nicht. Also nur Ja oder Nein. Und wenn nicht mal das, ists auch iO


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Januar 2015)

Ja!


----------



## Sydes (23. Januar 2015)

Danke


----------



## Sydes (6. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute!
Da ich im schon jetzt im Februar an Fahrradfernweh leide, plane ich Ende Februar (mit Beginn meiner Semesterferien) das Schönwetterradlerimage abzulegen. Da ja derzeit im Harz recht gut Schnee liegt und ich mit sowas bisher keine Erfahrung hab, wollte ich mich hier einfach mal erkundigen, ob ich (soweit geräumt und einigermaßen befahrbar) die Waldwege mit dem Mountainbike nutzen kann?
Ich hatte vor, zwischen Bad Harzburg und der Okertalsperre zu beginnen und mich dann über das Kalbetal zum Salzstieg hoch zu arbeiten.
Ist es erlaubt den Salzstieg zu befahren, solange Schnee liegt? Muss ich da bezüglich Loipen/ Wintersport auf irgendetwas besonders Rücksicht nehmen? Nicht das mich ein wütender Mob mit Skistöcken ins Tal jagt!
Sind Spikes Pflicht, oder reichen auch meine NobbyNic? Sollte ich an irgendwelche Ausrüstung besonders denken?
Tipps, Anregungen und liebevolle Beschimpfungen sind auch erwünscht!


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Februar 2015)

Was Loipen angeht, vielleicht vorher erkundigen, wo die sind. Die solltest Du auf jedenfall meiden. Sonst knntest Du den einen oder zu spüren bekommen. 
Ansonsten sollte die eh erforderliche Rücksicht genommen werden. Spikes kann man nehmen, muss man aber nicht. Mehr Spass macht's ohne. Auf jedenfall wir's anstrengend.
Was sonst noch? Überschuhe und warme Socken, warme Handschuhe und 'ne Sturmhaube wären noch von Vorteil. 
Viel Spass im Schnee.


----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2015)

Da wären jedoch noch die NobyNic's zu erwähnen....


----------



## Sydes (6. Februar 2015)

Überschuhe habe ich leider keine. Ich muss da wohl meine (hoffentlich) wasserdichten Winterstiefel nehmen. Handschuhe und Sturmhaube hatte ich mir zum, Glück schon zugelegt.
Nach den Loipen werde ich nochmal ausgiebig googlen, bisher habe ich da auf die schnelle nix vernünftiges gefunden.
Sind die NobbyNic nicht in Ordnung? Habe hier sonst nur noch die Conti Trail King in 2.2 rumfliegen.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab da ohne Spikes schon viele blaue Flecken bekommen. Schnee kann eben mal so mal so sein. Viele Loipen sind eh auf Forstwegen, und diese dann bis ins Frühjahr vereist. Wenn die nicht mit Pistenraupen verdichtet sind, bricht man eh dauernd ein. Das geht mal 100m, aber keine ganze Tour.
Lustig kann man es immer finden - aber Nobinics????


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Februar 2015)

Gegen kalte Füsse hilft das hier:
http://www.oldenbiker.info/index.php/trick-kiste/41-was-machen-gegen-kalte-fuesse
Damit's nicht nass wird, 'ne Plastiktüte drüber.

Was die Reifenwahl angeht, im Schnee geht das auch mit Racing Ralphs. Allerdings sollte man sich nicht nur auf die Reifen verlassen. Ein wenig Fahrtechnik ist im Schnee notwendig.


----------



## roundround (6. Februar 2015)

Ich war letzte Woche von bad Harzburg aus unterwegs. 
Die Wege, die zu bewirtschafteten Hütten führen sind für die Herrschaften und Damen mit trekkingstöcken geräumt und fahrbar. wir sind auf Umwegen bis zur Rangerstation gekommen.

Alles was Trail ist kannst du voll vergessen. Da liegt gerade 50 cm Schnee. 
Wenn du genauere Infos brauchst per pm. 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos zur aktuellen Schneelage:













Ds bei ca. 600 m - Torhaus liegt noch mal 200 bis 300 m höher - geräumt werden da sicherlich nur Forstwege wenn man dort mit nem Holztransporter lang muss - oder halt Hauptwege die dann als LL-Piste herhalten

ich würde dann auch nicht die Kalbe hochfahren - fahr lieber ein Stück weiter und dann die Kellwasserstraße hoch - ist zwar ein wenig länger aber moderater von der Steigung her - könnte auch evtl. eher ein wenig geräumt sein

Spikes bringen eingentlich nur etwas wenn man auf Eis unterwegs  ist - auf Schnee nicht so wirklich


----------



## Sydes (6. Februar 2015)

Super Tipp! Und danke für die Fotos!


----------



## dwe60 (6. Februar 2015)

kannst dich ja dann noch mal melden wenn es akut wird - dann mach ich noch mal Fotos


----------



## Sydes (6. Februar 2015)

@dwe60 Danke für dein freundliches Angebot! Sobald ich weiß, wann es endlich los geht, werde ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2015)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: heute Nachmittag, 15:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt am "Blochhauer" im Ilsetal in Ilsenburg. Wanderung zur Plessenburg und dann IG Harz Sitzung mit wichtigen Themen und interessanten Informationen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei, bis nachher. Ich nehme an die Wege werden tendenziell verschlammt und auf dem Rückweg evtl vereist sein?


----------



## Hasifisch (14. Februar 2015)

Würd ich auch von ausgehen...


----------



## battiwr (22. Februar 2015)

Heute 18:30 im ZDF Beitrag über Zwist zwischen bikern und Wanderern.


----------



## battiwr (22. Februar 2015)

Berichtet wurde über fallen im Boden und Schnüre in Brusthöhe. Bei diesen Gefahren ist die Polizei zu rufen. Es wird dann ermittelt wegen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr. 
Etwas hab ich noch erfahren. Die Forderungen der Wanderer gehen bis zur Kennzeichnung der bikes mit Nummernschildern um eine Anzeige zu erstatten. 

Siehe Mediathek TerraXpress.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Februar 2015)

Frechheit. Was waren denn das für welche, irgendein Verein etc?


----------



## battiwr (22. Februar 2015)

Nein. Kein Verein. Ich glaub ,die in NRW müssen es immer übertreiben. Die beiden roten sind mit meterstab im Wald unterwegs gewesen und am runden Tisch stellen sie diese Forderung. Frechheit.


----------



## Sydes (22. Februar 2015)

Ist schon verrückt, dass alte Leute sich immer so sehr für Verbote einsetzen. Vor allen Dingen wird das Thema schon wieder mit Schlagwörtern wie "lebensgefährlich", "verboten","Raser", "(suchen) Kick" usw. eingeleitet. Auch die Formulierung "Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker".
Warum nicht "Generationenkonflikt im Grünen" oder "Enger Seniorenkontakt mit Sportlern" oder mindestens "Generation Web2.0 im Wald angekommen". Sicherlich ist ein schnelles Vorbeifahren an Wanderern immer auch eine Provokation, aber wie häufig bin ich schon Ü75 Hundehaltern hinterhergeeiert, weil Fiffi den ganzen weg brauchte und Herrchen oder Frauchen nicht zu forsch auf ihr Lieblingstier einwirken wollten.
Man könnte ja endlich mal feststellen, dass das dort behandelte Problem einfach nur ein Ausläufer des in Deutschland zunehmenden Problems der Ignoranz gegenüber Bedürfnissen Anderer ist. Da wird von häufig von "Eindringen" oder "Verdrängen" gesprochen. Das ist Kriegsrhetorik. Und heutzutage eigentlich unhaltbar.
Und wenn ich schon sehe, wie diese Grauhaarigen im Büro auf Whiteboards Schlachtpläne krickeln, oder in, mit Neonröhren beleuchteten, Räumen über den Genuss in der Natur und den korrekten Weg zu diesem streiten, dann bin ich wütend und traurig.
In Deutschland kommen auf einen Hektar Wald (10.000m²) nur sieben (7!)Einwohner.
Das man sich da mal trifft ist schon eher selten.
Wenn mein Vater irgendwann mal mit einem Zollstock in den Wald fahren sollte, dann verspreche ich hoch und heilig, das ich ihm UMGEHEND die Autoschlüssel abnehme und ihm die Luft aus den Reifen lasse, bis er sich wieder in die Realität einfindet.
Ich hoffe, Ihr tut das auch!


----------



## argh (23. Februar 2015)

Mir ist vor einigen Tagen ein Flyer vom Harzklub in die Finger gefallen. Dort werden Mountainbike-Touren angeboten. Vom Harzklub. Erstmal nicht weiter interessant... Aber auf der Rückseite habe ich dann die abgedruckten DIMB-Trail Rules gefunden. Und diese Begebenheit verwundert mich schon etwas.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Februar 2015)

argh schrieb:


> Mir ist vor einigen Tagen ein Flyer vom Harzklub in die Finger gefallen. Dort werden Mountainbike-Touren angeboten. Vom Harzklub. Erstmal nicht weiter interessant... Aber auf der Rückseite habe ich dann die abgedruckten DIMB-Trail Rules gefunden. ...



Das halte ich für ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Februar 2015)

Ja, wir haben Kontakte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Februar 2015)

Und das richtige Alter


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2015)

Liebe IGler und Mountainbiker,

schon vor einigen Tagen solltet ihr eigentlich die Zusammenfassung unserer Jahressitzung lesen können, basierend auf dem Protokoll der Veranstaltung. Leider hatte unser Protokollführer in der letzten Woche aus sehr verständlichen privaten Gründen weder die Zeit noch die Nerven, das Protokoll in Fassung zu bringen. Das wird in den nächsten Tagen nachgeholt.

Da schon einige ungeduldig mit den Hufen scharren, hier nun stichpunktartig eine Zusammenfassung der besprochenen Themen.
Ach ja, Sprecher und Stellvertreter wurden per Wahl bestätigt... 

Hauptthema war natürlich die aktuelle Entwicklung beim Reizthema Nationalpark Harz - Mountainbiker/IG Harz.
Gut: es gibt Bewegung und seitens des NP erste Annäherungsversuche.
Weniger gut: im Prinzip sind wir nun wieder auf dem Stand von vor 2,5 Jahren. Wobei sich die Position der DIMB IG Harz nicht geändert hat, sondern die Nationalparkverwaltung nach kompletter "Diskussionsblockade" nun scheinbar erkennt, das es nur ein Miteinander geben kann.

So wird es, wenn es denn wirklich klappt, dieses Jahr im Juni ein gemeinsames Projekt mit dem NP am Naturschutztag geben. Grob geht es um die Pflege eines noch zu bestimmenden Weges. Mehr dazu, wenn wir mehr wissen... 
Wichtig für diese Aktion wäre ein auch zahlenmäßig starkes Auftreten der Mountainbiker!

Wir möchten diesen Termin nutzen, um auch mit anderen Nutzergruppen stärker in Kontakt zu treten und gemeinsame Projekt mit diesen starten.

2015 wollen wir unsere Aktivitäten hinsichtlich der Wege/Trailpflege ausbauen. An den wenigen Stellen, wo Schäden durch Mountainbiker entstehen, werden wir die entsprechenden Behörden und/oder Waldbesitzer kontaktieren und uns mit deren Genehmigung darum kümmern. Aktuell auf der Agenda:
- Bergmannstieg komplett reaktivieren. Nachdem wir den unteren Teil - Tunneltrail - bereits wieder fein gemacht haben, wollen wir diesen optisch traumhaften Weg in der Nähe der Tumkuhlenköpfe bei Wernigerode ebenfalls wieder nutzbar machen.
- Kleine Renne: leider massiver, zerbremster "Chickenway" bei den großen Stufen. Absperrung an der Seite muss hin!
- diverse Wege: freischneiden von gefallenen Baumstämmen nach Winterstürmen
Wenn ihr von weiteren Baustellen wißt, meldet euch damit in unserem internen Forum.

Projekt "Gemeinsam Natur erleben"
So etwas gibt es bereits - nennet sich "Fair on Trails" und kommt von unserem Dachverein, der DIMB. Allerdings können wir dieses Projekt aus unserer Sicht nicht einfach für unsere Ziele im Harz verwenden, denn:
- der Begriff "Trail" bzw. die komplett englische Überschrift geht an den teils älteren Wanderherrschaften, die wir erreichen möchten, glatt vorbei. Heißt: da können sie teils nichts mit anfangen und ignorieren es folglich.
- die Grafik ist nicht "plakativ" genug und zu filigran für unseren Einsatzzweck. Denn unsere Schilder sollen/müssen in ihrer Aussage auch bei flüchtigem Hinsehen, im Vorbeigehen/fahren etc sofort in ihrer Aussage erkennbar sein. Deshalb brauchen wir ein im Piktogrammstil gehaltenes Bild, ähnlich wie bei Verkehrsschildern.
- wir wollen ein Projekt mit den lokalen Harzer Nutzergruppen, Behörden, Verbänden etc starten, um ein WIR-Gefühl zu erreichen. Deshalb soll es von Grund auf mit diesen zusammen entwickelt werden.
Das ist keine Kritik an der hervorragenden"Fair on Trails" Kampagne, sondern nur ein Anpassung an unsere regionalen Anforderungen.
Dazu gibt es im Laufe des Frühjahres/Sommers einen großen öffentlichen Wettbewerb auch über "Mtb.News.de" als Plattform, um eine breite Basis zu erreichen und möglichst viele Nutzen auf unsere Problematik hier hinzuweisen.

Am Pfingstwochenende 2015 gibt es erstmals das große DIMB IG Harz Festival(?) über insgesamt drei Tage. Mit dabei mindestens ein DIMB Aktivtour, diverse andere Touren, auch speziell eine Ladys-Runde, eine Kindertour, Grillabend, mindestens einen Workshop zum Thema Fahrwerkseinstellung und und und...
Wenn ihr dazu noch Ideen und Einbringungen habt...jetzt ist die Zeit dafür.

Sehr angetan war ich von der Unterhaltung mit der anwesenden Nationalpark-Praktikantin dem dem FÖJer. Ich denke, das hat beiden Seiten etwas gegeben!

So, ohne Protokoll habe ich mit Sicherheit einen Haufen Zeugs vergessen, das kommt dann später...

Die Wege im Wernigeröder Bereich sind übrigens zu großen Teilen hervorragend befahrbar.
In diesem Sinne bis bald auf dem Trail,

Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Februar 2015)

battiwr schrieb:


> Die Forderungen der Wanderer gehen bis zur Kennzeichnung der bikes mit Nummernschildern um eine Anzeige zu erstatten.



Diese Wanderer sind natürlich ebenso dazu bereit, Nummernschilder am Rucksack zu tragen.


----------



## hasardeur (26. Februar 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Diese Wanderer sind natürlich ebenso dazu bereit, Nummernschilder am Rucksack zu tragen.



Man muss einfach nicht auf jeden Unfug eingehen. Das führt nur zu schnellem Altern


----------



## verano (26. Februar 2015)

@Hasi: Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Liest sich alles sehr interessant.


----------



## Sydes (11. März 2015)

Also am Wochenende ließ es sich schon ganz gut im Harz aushalten, wobei recht häufiges Schieben und Tragen angesagt war. Vielleicht weckt das Video hier ein paar aus dem Winterschlaf!
Leider hatte ich meinen Helmclip vergessen und ein Brustgurt kommt erst nach Ostern.


----------



## ScRCreWisBacK (14. März 2015)

IN EIGENER SACHE!

Hallo Biker & Bikerinnen,

Du hast zu viel Platz? Die Kinder sind aus dem Haus? Ihr wollt euch was dazu verdienen?

Ich, Alexander, suche ein möbeliertes Zimmer zur Untermiete in Seesen. Ich beginne die Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechatroniker für Fahrradtechnik zum 1. 9. 2015. Das Zimmer wird über 3 Jahre alle 2 Monate für 2 Wochen benötigt.

Ich suche auf diesem Weg, weil ich ungern in eine der typischen Schülerburgen, oder Partybunker möchte. Ich suche eine solide Lösung.

Ich bin 30 Jahre, komme aus Niedersachsen und bin gelernter Krankenpfleger.

Du hast Interesse, oder kennst jemanden? SCHREIB MIR!

Vielen Dank

Alexander


----------



## Sydes (13. April 2015)

Da ich am kommenden Wochenende Lust auf Brocken und Co habe, wollte ich mich mal bei den dort heimischen Mitgliedern nach der Schneelage erkundigen. Das schon bedeutend weniger Schnee liegt, konnte ich schon dank der Webcams erkennen. Aber wie sieht es abseits der breiten Hauptwege aus? Ist der Salzstieg befahrbar? Liegt noch Schnee auf dem Hirtenstieg?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar für die Infos!


----------



## dezilaiceps (13. April 2015)

Hi Sydes,

bei den in den nächsten Tagen angekündigten Temperaturen dürfte sich das Thema Schnee bis zum WE für diesen Winter erst mal erledigt haben. Mit nassen Wegen solltest Du aber noch rechnen, speziell bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Märchenweg oder vom Eckersprung abwärts. Schöne Grüße aus BH.


----------



## Sydes (13. April 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft!
Nasse Wege machen mir Spaß, aber Schnee bremst leider.
Dreck muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bipus (13. April 2015)

Wir wollten am 12.4. über den Glashüttenweg zum Brocken, ab Erdbeerkopf, ca. 700Hm, tiefer Schnee, unfahrbahr. Haben dann bis zum Pfarrstieg das Bike getragen und sind dort runter. Ich glaube nicht das der Schnee schnell taut. Im Wald liegt noch recht viel.


----------



## dezilaiceps (13. April 2015)

Da ich in Sichtweite des Brockens wohne, werde die Lage weiter beobachten und Mittwochabend nochmal posten. Die Wetter-App sagt für Mittwoch immerhin 13 Grad Höchsttemperatur auf den Gipfel - und 22 Grad beim mir hier unten - vorher. Bei meiner Ausfahrt gestern bis auf ca. 650 m Höhe war schon alles schneefrei.


----------



## dezilaiceps (17. April 2015)

Hier nun das versprochene Update in Sachen Schnee:

Wie erwartet hat es in der Woche ordentlich getaut, so dass nur noch in den höchsten Lagen vereinzelte Schneereste anzutreffen sind. Mit Spikes muss sich also keiner mehr den Berg hoch zu quälen, es sei dem er möchte den Trainingseffekt nutzen.


----------



## Sydes (17. April 2015)

@dezilaiceps Danke für die Info! So wie es aussieht, werde ich wohl den Sonntag (der sich scheinbar endlich mal wieder als SONNtag bezeichnen darf) dafür nutzen, den Harz unsicher zu machen.
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass den dicken Eisschollen durch die Frühlingssonne und dank fehlendem Blattwerk der Garaus gemacht wurde.
Ansonsten wird die Abfahrt wieder spannend


----------



## d-zorg (20. April 2015)

Hachja... da war es wieder.

Da fahren wir also den vergangenen Sonntag bei bestem Wetter und guter Laune den Forstweg zur Steinernen Renne hinauf, als uns eine Gruppe mit rund acht Fahrern entgegen kommt. Alle mittleren Alters, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Der letzte zieht aus vollem Herzen unter Hoffnung auf Anerkennung seiner Mitfahrer unter Staub und Steinschlag eine grob 20 Meter Bremsspur hinter sich her. Lasst es krachen, Jungs!

Eigentlich bin ich ja sonst jemand, der andere ihrem Kram machen lässt. Aber bei *der* Vorlage konnte ich es mir dann doch nicht verkneifen, den Fahrer auf sein Verhalten und die negative Wirkung auf andere anzusprechen. Im guten Glauben, etwas Gutes für die MTB-Gemeinde und deren Außenwirkung (insbesondere im Harz) zu leisten. Selbstverständlich mit ruhigem und angemessenem Ton und der freundlichen Bitte, in Zukunft bitte solche Spuren nicht mehr zu hinterlassen.

Schade schade... außer einem Spruch der Kategorie "Na super... Lehrer oder Anwalt" konnte ich offensichtlich keine weitere Reaktion bei den Betroffenen vermitteln. 

Am Ende hat mich weniger der Wegeschaden gestört. War ja ein robuster Forstweg. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie sich die Herrschaften auf den Trails verhalten. Vielmehr hat mich die Tatsache traurig gemacht, dass offensichtlich nach wie vor ziemlich viele engstirnige Biker unterwegs sind, die unser aller Image versauen und nur auf ihre persönliche Befriedigung ihrer Interessen aus sind. "Irgendwer räumt ja hinter mir schon auf". Ohne Rücksicht auf mögliche negative Folgen wie Wegesperrungen und ähnliches. Und überdies auch noch keine Spur davon zeigt, einen gut gemeinten Rat anzunehmen. Die Reaktion dieser Gruppe lässt einen schon etwas zweifeln, ob man überhaupt genug Lobbyarbeit leisten kann, um gegen solch ein Fehlverhalten und der damit verbundenen Schädigung unseres Rufes anzukommen.


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2015)

Ich denke er war einfach mit der Situation, einen breiten Forstweg der Kategorie S0 runter zu fahren, massiv überfordert. War bestimmt seine erste Fahrt auf einem Geländerad und deshalb konnte er es nicht besser. Anders lässt sich so etwas nicht erklären...  zumindest wenn  man nicht ganz dämlich ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2015)

Manchmal überkommt auch mich das dringende Bedürfnis nach einer kräftig staubenden Vollbremsung. Wo wenn nicht auf einem Forstweg? 
Darf man das nicht mehr?? 
Ernsthaft, Leute. 
Kreide fressen hat irgendwo auch Grenzen.

Wobei ich es völlig richtig finde, Leute auf ein Fehlverhalten anzusprechen, falls es eines ist (was ich konkret ja nicht beurteilen will).


----------



## akastylez (24. April 2015)

Lass den Jungs doch Ihren Spaß, geh in die Politik und kümmer Dich um "Echte" Probleme in unserem Land


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2015)

Ich kann den Ärger schon verstehen. Es geht nicht darum, das man keinen Spaß haben soll. Es geht auch nicht darum, wie erosiv das ist, wenn man Schotter pflügt. Es geht darum, das es genau diese Aktionen sind, die wie schönstes klares Wasser auf die Mühlen der MTB-Gegner spülen. Es ist einfach ziemlich blöd und unangebracht, so etwas vor anderen Leuten zu zelebrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (24. April 2015)

Es gibt gar keinen Grund, überhaupt eine solche Bremsung zu machen, außer es ginge ums Überleben.


----------



## battiwr (24. April 2015)

S war sicher eine elektronische bremse mit 2 Schaltzuständen "auf" und "zu" : grins:


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2015)

Also so wie mir die Zee am Anfang vor kam - 00 nicht bremsen, 01 stehen...


----------



## zweirad-busche (29. April 2015)

*Die GIANT Test Days im Bikepark St. Andreasberg vom 09. – 10. Mai
*
 Die GIANT Deutschland GmbH bietet den Besuchern die Chance die 2015er GIANT MTB Flotte zu testen. Im Fokus stehen hier ganz klar die Downhill orientierten Bikes wie Reign & Glory. Aber auch Enduro und Marathon Fans kommen auf ihre Kosten mit der Trance- und XTC Serie.
Mit dabei sind die Downhill „Legenden“ und langjähre GIANT Offroad-Team Germany Fahrer Nino Antic usw. Unter deren professioneller Anleitung und Begleitung sind gemeinsame Fahrten sowie Fahrtechnik Seminare im Angebot. Die Zeiten entnehmen Sie bitte an der Info-Theke vor Ort. Zusätzlich werden Produktneuheiten erklärt bzw. Dämpfereinstellungen vorgenommen und generell Tipps in alle Richtungen des Mountainbikings gegeben.
 Am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg findet jeder Bikesportinteressierte ein breites Angebot an Strecken mit den verschiedensten Schwierigkeitsgraden: Von leichten Singletrails und Freeride-Strecken für Einsteiger und Anfänger über die technisch interessanten North-Shore-Parcours bis hin zu den anspruchsvollen Downhill-Passagen für geübte Fahrer und Profis.
Bike und Fahrer kommen schnell und bequem mit einer unserer Sesselbahnen wieder "nach oben".
Wir freuen uns, hier mit der Fa. Zweirad-Busche als einem erfahrenen Partner für diese Einrichtung zusammenarbeiten zu können.
 Bitte vergessen Sie nicht ihren Helm und die nötige Schutzkleidung, sowie einen gültigen Personalausweis als Pfand. KEIN VERLEIH OHNE HELM!!!


----------



## Sydes (29. April 2015)

Kann ich nicht direkt meinen Perso bei Ihnen gegen ein neues Giant Fully eintauschen?? Ich habe den Personalausweis im letzten Jahr sowieso nie gebraucht, aber mein Fahrrad des Öfteren.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (7. Mai 2015)

*seufz* was ist denn da schon wieder los?:

http://www.goslarsche.de/lokales/re...e-Mountainbiker-im-Abseits-_arid,1129408.html

Kann einer mit Abo mal eine Zusammenfassung geben?

Die Passage mit den geplanten Wege-Schließungen wäre mal interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (8. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen!

mal wieder eine gezieltes Desinteressierung und Verunglimpfung des MTB´s an sich  

das  Ding strotzt nur so von Weglassen von Tatsachen und Verdrehungen von Fakten - und die DIMB wird als offizieller ANsprechpartner einfach mal übergangen - nichts gegen die Harzagentur - sie machen bei der Betreuung des Wegenetzes ihren Job - aber können rein aus ihrem kommerziellen Ieresse heraus nichts als Interessenvertretung für alle herhalten (Christian D.: nicht übelnehmen ;-) )

hier der komplette Artikel


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2015)

dwe, dein Engagement in Ehren, aber es könnte durchaus für den Forumsbetreiber problematisch werden wenn hier Dinge, die nur auf einem kostenpflichtigen Portal verfügbar sind, zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Urheberrecht und so 

Aber das betse aus dem Artikel, Zitat Dr. Knolle: "Jahrelang haben wir auf Vernunft und Gespräche gesetzt". Mit wem denn?


----------



## Sydes (8. Mai 2015)

Da ich den Artikel schon kenne, weise ich hier mal darauf hin, dass die Schilderungen der Dame, welche sich über die MTBler beschwert, im Artikel mehrfach als übertrieben dargestellt werden. Da sogar der Harzklub hier abwiegelt und "ein harmonisches Bild der Wandererfamilie" zeichnet, mache ich mir über kurzfristige Wegsperrungen keine Sorgen. Selbst Herr Knolle wird am Ende des Artikels als jemand beschrieben, der zwischen den Rüpeln und den Vernünftigen differenziert.
Also erstmal kein Stress. Nicht zu vergessen: Dank Hasifischs Engagement (großer Dank ist hier nötig!) wird über solche Sachen sicherlich fairer verhandelt werden, als es noch zu den letzten Verhandlungen gang und gäbe war. Schließlich gehören die MTBler zu den Touristen/Besuchern, die derzeit im (West-) Harz dringend gebraucht werden.
Die Rolle der Erlebnissportarten nimmt für die wirtschaftliche Lage im Harz an Bedeutung zu, daher bin ich der Meinung, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die unterschiedlichen Interessen der Besuchergruppen gleichwertig behandelt werden.

@dwe60 Da die Zeitung Urheber des Artikels ist (und hier sogar Menschen auf dem Foto zu sehen sind), solltest du diesen Artikel hier nicht frei zugänglich machen. Ich möchte dich nicht belehren, aber mit sowas kann man viel Ärger haben (hatte ich mal in der Schulzeit).


----------



## dwe60 (8. Mai 2015)

Der Artikel ist nicht aus dem Onlineportal - er ist ein Scan der Printversion ;-)

Mir ist auch klar das es eigentlich alte Kamellen sind - aber für Außenstehende wird da von uns wieder ein Bild dargestellt was absolut nicht den Tatsachen entspricht - was meint ihr, was ich heute für Redebedarf bei diversen Kollegen hatte

Hasifisch und die IG Harz machen da einen wirklich guten Job - und den Artikel habe ich auch im internen IG-Forum kundgetan ;-)

und zu dem Menschen auf dem Foto: ich kenne ihn und stehe auch im Kontakt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2015)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist nicht aus dem Onlineportal - er ist ein Scan der Printversion ;-)
> 
> Mir ist auch klar das es eigentlich alte Kamellen sind - aber für Außenstehende wird da von uns wieder ein Bild dargestellt was absolut nicht den Tatsachen entspricht - was meint ihr, was ich heute für Redebedarf bei diversen Kollegen hatte
> 
> ...


Trotzdem gilt die Urheberrechtsgeschichte auch für die Printausgabe. Du stellst etwas zur Verfügung für das der Urheber eigentlich Geld haben will. Und dass kann schnell mal Stress geben. So uneigennützig das auch gemeint ist.
Im Internen Forum wäre es nicht so wild weil nicht öffentlich zugänglich, aber hier kann es halt problematisch sein.


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... für das der Urheber eigentlich Geld haben will.



Ich würde für so einen Käse keinen Cent bezahlen


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2015)

Also dieser Artikel bzw. die Darstellung seitens Knolle darin ist nicht so harmlos und spontan, wie er wirken soll. Es lässt sich eindeutig die übliche Propaganda seitens des NP erkennen. Die knappe Vorstellung des "Vorfalles" hat fast den exakt gleichen Wortlaut wie ein ähnlicher Zwischenfall vor 3 (?) Jahren, der seitens des NP als Rechtfertigung von Sperrungen herangezogen wurde ("...Mann musste wegen MTBer Weg verlassen...").
Die zeitliche Platzierung des Artikels ist wohl überlegt: die NP-Verwaltung möchte/wird nun auch zeitnah im niedersächsischen Teil des NP Wege für MTBs sperren. Am 26.06. findet dazu eine gemeinsame Begehung statt. Fast zeitglich mit der Festlegung des Termines wird dieser Artikel platziert, um gegen das Biken im NP "Meinung zu machen". Das kennen wir alles - schlimm ist nur, das die NP Verwaltung nicht von ihren alten fehlern lassen kann und wieder dieses gegeneinander Ausspielen versucht.
Um so schöner, das die Goslarsche auch die eher entspannten Reaktionen anderer Wanderer zeigt. Das finde ich persönlich einen großen Erfolg.
Nur mal eine Vergleich: würde man jede Straße sperren, auf der sich ein paar Autofahrer daneben benehmen, Unfälle verursachen oder andere gefährden, führe in D kein Auto mehr. Aber eigentlich gibt es weder eine Sippen- noch eine "Interessen-Haft"...


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Mai 2015)

An alle, die Pfingsten noch gar nichts vorhaben und auch an die, die es unerträglicherweise noch nicht komplett mit Terminen vollgestopft haben!
Wir haben ein großes Pfingstevent für euch vorbereitet. Grob sieht das so aus:
Samstag und Sonntag ganztägige Tour, abends was ansehen/lernen, feiern und grillen.
Montag: Vormittags-Tour.
Zur Teilnahme gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten
1. ihr seit Mitglied der DIMB. Dann meldet euch hier an:
Aktivtour
2. ihr seid nicht Mitglied der DIMB und/oder wollt nur an einzelnen Touren teilnehmen - hier anmelden:
Alternativtour Samstag
Alternativtour Sonntag
Für die Montagstour melden sich bitte ALLE hier an:
Montagstour
Wenn ihr abends mit uns GRillen und feiern möchtet, bucht bitte das Grillpaket:
Grillen
Wenn ihr keine ander Unterkunft mehr bekommt oder sowieso eher auf Camping steht, könnt ihr auch das Komplettpaket mit Grillen und Zelten buchen, Anreise ab freitag ist möglich:
Zelten + Grillen
Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
Die Aktivtour und die Alternativtour werden quasi parallel bzw. leicht zeitlich versetzt ablaufen. Wichtig ist uns, das wir in großer Runde an bestimmten Punkten zusammen sind, beispielsweise zum Mittag an der Plessenburg. 
Die in den Tourbeschreibungen angegebenen 1.500 Hm pro Tag sind die absolut ärgste Möglichkeit, falls die ganze Runde noch Lust auf eine Extraschleife eines Trail hat etc. Wir gehen von ca. 1.200 realistischen Hm je Tagestour aus.
Samstagabend gibt es ein Crashkurs zum Fahrwerkssetup, Sonntag einen Crashkurs zum Thema "Bunnyhop".
Wenn ihr nur einen Abend zum Grillen vorbeikommen möchtet, kein Problem, schickt bitte eine Email.
Das macht ihr auch bei anderen Fragen:

[email protected]


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2015)

So, ich muss meinem Ärger einfach mal Luft machen.

Die IG Harz macht sich viel Arbeit und einen guten Job im Bemühen darum in "Zusammenarbeit" mit dem NP etwas für uns MTBler zu tun.

Was wir am Wochenende im Harz erlebt haben ist entgegen jeder bisherigen Erfahrung - und zwar im negativen Sinn!

Wir waren am verlängerten Wochenende in der Region Oderbrück, Oderteich, Achtermann, etc. unterwegs. Die nähere Brockenumgebung haben wir gemieden. Unterwegs sind wir auf Wildschweinhorden (anders kann man es wirklich nicht nennen!) bestehend aus Damen und Herren der Sorte CrossCountry, stammend aus der nördlichen/nordwestlichen Ecke des europäischen Kontinents, getroffen. Anders ausgedrückt könnte man auch sagen: wurden wir getroffen. Jetzt können wir verstehen, was Wanderer an "uns Mountainbikern" auszusetzen haben. Diese Horden (rund 20 Mann stark) bahnten sich ihren Weg über die Wege/Trails mit einer Rücksichtslosigkeit die ihresgleichen sucht: weder waren sie bereit auszuweichen, noch anzuhalten,  von Platz machen oder Rücksicht auf Wanderer, Spaziergänger, Kinder und was sich sonst noch so auf den Wegen aufhält zu nehmen ganz zu schweigen. Wir sind diesen Gruppen auf unseren Touren des öfteren begegnet - jedesmal das Gleiche: Rette sich wer kann, ansonsten wird man umgeblasen. Einfach unmöglich!!!!  Eine solche Horde reicht und alles was man im Vorfeld mit freundlichen Gesprächen/nettem Benehmen mit Wanderern gutgemacht hat ist dahin. 

Einfach zum "woisteigentlichderKotzsmiliehin" 

Ich weiss auch, dass man diese Horden nicht aus dem Harz verbannen kann, fühlte mich allerdings auch extrem belästigt,/gefährdet - wie mag es da einem friedlichen Wanderer ergehen, der mit unserem Sport nichts zu tun hat - kein Wunder, dass der ein Feindbild hat.

Ausbaden müssen dass dann die friedlichen MTBler - siehe Wegsperrungen und sonstigen Massnahmen  

So, ich musste mich nurmal auskot... - sorry


----------



## tommi101 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich war am WE auch in der Gegend unterwegs und konnte ähnliches beobachten. Man kann nur von Glück sprechen, das diese "Sportsfreunde" nur ein paar mal im Jahr zum "trainieren" in den Harz kommen...sonst gäbe es glaub ich ernsthafte Probleme. Leider verteilen sich diese Gruppen ja nicht auf den ganzen Harz, sondern brettern natürlich hauptsächlich zwischen Torfhaus und Braunlage rum, wo naturgemäß auch die meisten Wanderer unterwegs sind. Als ich am Freitag Nachmittag durch Schierke gerollt bin, ist mir auch eine gewaltige Masse an Rennradfahrern aufgefallen, hab ich vorher so auch noch nicht erlebt und hat mich fast ein bißchen an Malle erinnert. Man kann nur hoffen, das dies ein Ausnahme-Wochenend war und der zunehmende Radtourismus im Harz nicht aus dem Ruder läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankmen (17. Mai 2015)

ja sehr viel los gewesen!
jede menge Nordmänner, mit einer Gruppe Schweden habe ich am Tisch gesessen und Pause gemacht. Gans friedlich.bestimmt 20 Radler standen  noch unten am Hirten-stieg. 
In Action habe ich keine gesehen,wohl zum glück!?
Erstaunlich welche massen sich dort an der Rangerstation vorbei gedrückt haben.
Beim pedalieren war ich dann aber meist allein.....


----------



## Sydes (17. Mai 2015)

Naja, das Wochenende war schon hart an der Grenze, was Besucherdichte und Radfahrer anging.
Ich war am Freitag mit einem Freund im Harz unterwegs, Eckertal/stausee war zwar voll, aber es war ein freundliches, buntes Miteinander.
Ab Hirtenstieg hingegen war alles Käse. Viele Wanderer liefen in Gruppen zu 4-5 Leuten nebeneinander, teils über die Wiese und waren genervt, den herauffahrenden Bikern Platz machen zu müssen (Bis auf eine Gruppe Asiaten, die sogar Fotos von Bikern und Aussicht -in Kombination- machten und hinter jeder Kurve "OHHHH" riefen, weil sie einen neuen Höhepunkt entdeckten ).
Die hinabbretternden Betonplattendownhiller scheuchten die Leute dann immer zu den Seiten, wenn(!) sie sich bemerkbar machten.
Bei unserer Abfahrt über das erste Stück Brockenstraße und dann den Goetheweg wurde ich mehrfach angemault. Dabei fuhr ich bewusst langsam und klingelte häufig. Eine ältere Dame stellte sich mir bewusst in den Weg, um mir ins Gesicht zu sagen, das ich ein Spinner sei.
(Ich habe aus Reflex freundlich "danke" gesagt beim Vorbeifahren, was mich immer noch ärgert ^^)

Da ich selber Kinder habe, verstehe ich auch die Leute nicht, die ihre Kleinkinder nicht bei sich haben, sondern diese in stattlicher Entfernung den gegenüberliegenden Wegesrand erkunden lassen.

Trotzdem sind das eher Einzelfälle. Häufig kamen wir auch in nette Gespräche, sowohl mit Bikern, als auch mit den Wanderern. Da man sich ja eigentlich vom Brocken fernhält an Brücken- und Feiertagen sehe ich die unangenehmen Situationen als nahezu vermeidbar an.
Wenn mich nicht die Aussicht, das Bier, die Wurst locken würde.....


----------



## gnss (17. Mai 2015)

Die Dänischen und Holländischen Großgruppen von Arschgeigen sind mir auch schon aufgefallen, ich glaube die machen jedes Jahr zu Himmelfahrt Trainingslager im Harz und wollen einen bestimmten Puls nicht unterschreiten.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Mai 2015)

... ich hatte Puls und Hals, nachdem die durch waren


----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2015)

Also eigentlich alles wie immer zu Stoßzeiten


----------



## hasardeur (18. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Tage, da hält man sich besser von bestimmten Spots im Harz fern. Zu den Spots zählen alle Hauptströme auf den Brocken und das Gebiet um den Oderteich, Achtermann. Die Tage: Himmelfahrt, Pfingsten und 3. Oktober, wenn er das Wochenende verlängert.

t.b.c.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2015)

... ich weiss, dass es an diesen Tagen sehr voll ist - stört mich im allgemeinen auch nicht. Wenn ich zu diesen Zeiten da bin/nicht anders kann, muss ich damit rechnen - ist mir schon klar...

Was mich stört/gestört hat, ist das Benehmen dieser Rowdys - so muss man sich nicht verhalten, erst recht nicht, wenn es voll ist!


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

Hi Martina,

ich kenne diese seltsame Mentalität auch von der Liftschlange im Winter...aber wir wollen das mal nicht in Ausländerfeindlichkeit ausarten lassen... 
Wenn man irgendwo die "Schuld" für solche Begnungen sucht, wird man letztlich beim Nationalpark landen. Es wird einfach keine Aufklärung betrieben. Alles, was vom NP in Sachen Radfahren bisher unternoommen wird, ist hilflos, zu wenig und kontraproduktiv.
Wie es sein müsste:
- eine umfangreiche Broschüre für Wanderer und Mountainbiker, die jeder Hotelier, jede FeWo etc in Mengen kostenlos bekommt, in der auf den Umgang miteinander hingewiesen wird, die Sperrungen verzeichnet sind, allgemeine Aufklärung betrieben wird,
- ein vernünftiges Beschilderungssystem, das auf besondere Gegebenheiten hinweist: Engstellen, unübersichtliche Stellen, starken Wanderbetrieb und auf allgemeine Regeln der Rücksicht,
- Ranger, die nicht von vornherein Anti-Mountainbiker eingstellt sind und einfach mal die eigenen Regeln kennen.

Im Moment werden die Mountainbiker zwar als Nutzergruppe zweiten Ranges behandelt und dargestellt, was in den Köpfen vieler Wanderer das Rechtsempfinden weiter verdreht, aber es wird nicht wirklich etwas gegen die Einzelfälle unternommen. Es ist zu vermuten, dass dahinter die Taktik steckt, zu einem entsprechenden Zeitpunkt neue Wege sperren zu können. Das heißt, es ist aus meiner Sicht zu bezweifeln, das die Nationlaparkverwaltung wirklich an einer Deeskalation interessiert ist!
Angebote zur Zusammenarbeit wurden bisher vom Nationalpark leider ignoriert bzw. ausgessen...

Die Bitte an alle kann nur sein, sich auch als Mountainbiker anderen, rücksichtslosen Horden in den Weg zu stellen und sich gern auch bei Wanderern, die solch eine Erfahrung machen, für diese zu entschuldigen und ihnen zu erklären, das es Ausnahmen sind, die nicht von der großen Gemeinschaft gebilligt werden!


----------



## dezilaiceps (18. Mai 2015)

Wie Hasifisch schon geschrieben hat, möchte auch ich nicht das diese Diskussion nun noch einen ausländerfeindlichen Tenor bekommt. Die genannten Sportsfreude waren wahrscheinlich aufgrund der Gruppendynamik aus Versehen auf Rennmodus gepolt und dem entsprechend unterwegs. Ob sich unser Problem mit dem NP schon bis nach NL oder DK herum gesprochen hat, wage ebenso ich zu bezweifeln.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es im Wald nicht anders als auf der Straße: Wenn es voll ist, muss ich langsamer fahren oder auch mal warten und den Anderen vorbei lassen - ob 's mir passt oder nicht - und wenn die Piste frei ist, kann ich wieder Gas geben. Für mich eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit und das nicht nur im Inland sondern erst recht im Ausland. Ohne ein Mindestmaß an Toleranz und gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme funktioniert das Zusammenleben eben nicht.

Für die Wildsau-Fraktion unter den Naturnutzern - egal ob einheimisch oder von außerhalb - kann es da nur die gelbe oder falls nötig die rote Karte geben, aber eben nicht für alle Mountainbiker! Allgemeine Verhaltensmaßregeln gibt es doch überall (FIS-Regeln auf der Skipiste, StVO auf der Straße, DIMB Trail Rules für MTBler (übrigens auch auf niederländisch erhältlich und eine dänische Fassung wird sich doch auch noch erstellen lassen), usw, usw. 

Neue Argumente für die Sperrung weiterer Wege müssen wir den NP Harz nicht auch noch auf dem silbernen Tablette frei Haus liefern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

Und die große Frage ist: würden sich diese Horden durch Sperrschilder abhalten lassen?


----------



## fliege1 (18. Mai 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hi Martina,
> 
> Wenn man irgendwo die "Schuld" für solche Begnungen sucht, wird man letztlich beim Nationalpark landen. Es wird einfach keine Aufklärung betrieben. Alles, was vom NP in Sachen Radfahren bisher unternoommen wird, ist hilflos, zu wenig und kontraproduktiv.



Das mag ja sein das der NP die Mountainbiker noch nicht als Zielgruppe für seine Interessen entdeckt hat, aber trotzdem trägt doch wohl jeder für sein asoziales Verhalten die Verantwortung und damit die Schuld. Diese Typen verhalten sich schließlich nicht nur im NP so, z.B hier bei uns im Taunus auch.


----------



## dezilaiceps (18. Mai 2015)

Nee wahrscheinlich nicht, dazu braucht's dann doch obligatorische Nummernschilder für alle Biker und 'nen Parkranger mit entsprechenden Befugnissen und Fotofallen hinter jeder zweiten Fichte um die Sache auch weiter verfolgen zu können. So weit wird es aber hoffentlich n i e kommen.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein das der NP die Mountainbiker noch nicht als Zielgruppe für seine Interessen entdeckt hat, aber trotzdem trägt doch wohl jeder für sein asoziales Verhalten die Verantwortung und damit die Schuld. Diese Typen verhalten sich schließlich nicht nur im NP so, z.B hier bei uns im Taunus auch.


 
Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen.
Der NP an sich hat keine Zielgruppe. Er wird von Naturschützern geführt, in deren Idealbild der Nationalpark quasi frei von anderen Nutzern ist. Allenfalls Führungen mit einer begrenzten Anzahl von interessierten Wanderern.

Natürlich trägt jeder die Verantwortung für sein Handeln. Wenn diese Typen aber überall widerstandsfrei durchkommen und die Leute sich nur hinterher aufregen, merken sie es einfach nicht. Deshalb mein Apell: auch als Mountainbiker denen die Meinung geigen und auf geschockte Wanderer zuzugehen.
Ich persönlich würde, wenn ich zu Fuß unterwegs bin, auch Wanderer ansprechen, die zu Unrecht Mountainbiker anmachen/blockieren.
Das größte Problem ist aber die Unwissenheit:
"Das Ding heißt Wanderweg, also ist es nur für Wanderer!? Hier gilt doch die 2 Meter Regel. Der Weg ist doch gesperrt. Ihr Mountainbiker macht die Weg kaputt."
Man hört einfach viel Blödsinn, wenn man unterwegs ist. Woher kommt das?
1. Sie wissen es nicht besser,
2. sie werden durch falsche Maßnahmen gegen Mountainbiker voreingenommen gemacht (Verbotsschilder),
3. sie werden nicht aufgeklärt.
Wir versuchen seit Jahren, den NP dahin zu bewegen, mit ihm zusammen punkt 3 zu ändern. Wird abgeblockt, ignoriert, ausgessen. Statt dessen immer wieder Nadelstiche und Maßnahmen gegen Mountainbiker.

Das alles ist natürlich kein Freibrief und keine Entschuldigung für Hornochsen-Karawanen. Aber ich kann immer wieder nur als Beispiel anführen: würde jemand auf die Idee kommen, eine Straße für alle Fahrzeuge zu sperren, weil sich ständig einzelen Autofahrer dort rücksichtslos verhalten? Nein, sondern diese Autofahrer sollten bestraft werden. Das ist dort der allgemeine Konsens, die allgemeine Rechtsauffassung. Man spricht nicht von "den Autofahrern" allgemein.
Bei Mountainbikern ist das aber leider so üblich, da sind wir immer alle Schuld.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2015)

Ab einer bestimmten Gruppengröße ist das Verhalten nicht mehr kontrollierbar. Wenn sich da die einzelnen nicht extrem zusammenreissen, kommt es zu dem Verhalten, wie man es von Fussballfanhorden, grossen angetrunkenen Wandergruppen usw kennt. Ist halt noch nicht so lang her mit der Steppe.,.ist noch eingebaut. 
Finde ich nicht an sich verwerflich, aber der Anführer so einer Horde hat um so mehr Verantwortung - ich fand Gruppen von maximal 10 auf dem Trail schon schwer kontrollierbar, zB hier auf den Radladenrunden, aber auch bei den ersten BrockenRocken vor Jahren.
Riesige Menschenmassen, wie auf den Wegen zum Brocken regelmäßig anzutreffen, entwickeln noch mehr Eigendynamik....

Vielleicht hatten die Holländer ja einen Guide? Oder Veranstalter?


Dass die NP Verwaltung sich die Hände reibt, wenn sich die diversen Freizeitler gegenseitig anpissen kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen. Divide et impera!


----------



## Alpacca (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

viel Neues kann ich nicht beifügen. Nur die Frage anknüpfend an den Vorschreiber: Wenn ihr die Gruppen gesehen habt, dann konntet ihr mglw. einen Vereins- oder Veranstalternamen ausmachen. Einzelne Leute anschreiben ist müßig, aber mal einen Verein kontaktieren fruchtet mglw. Evtl. trägt der das auf nationaler oder regionaler Ebene sogar weiter. Wenn es gut läuft zumindest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (18. Mai 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass es ein Problem des NP ist. Mit der Verwaltung gibt es eben Probleme, klar, aber darum geht es hier nicht.

Hier geht es generell um das Verhalten dieser  





gnss schrieb:


> Arschgeigen


 und  





Hasifisch schrieb:


> rücksichtslosen Horden


 auch ist mir egal, dass sie evtl.  





dezilaiceps schrieb:


> aus Versehen auf Rennmodus gepolt


 waren. Scheinbar fallen sie ja auch anderswo negativ auf (Taunus) - und das hat auch nichts mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit zu tun. Wenn es Deutsche gewesen wären, wären sie uns auch negativ aufgefallen und ich hätte das auch so kommuniziert. Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer, egal welcher Hautfarbe oder Nationalität



fliege1 schrieb:


> aber trotzdem trägt doch wohl jeder für sein asoziales Verhalten die Verantwortung und damit die Schuld.


 - der Meinung bin ich auch - da braucht es auch keine NP-Verwaltung der ich die Schuld dafür in die Schuhe schiebe, dass sich Andere nicht benehmen können/wollen. Traurig ist halt nur, dass  dieses Verhalten dann einfach auf alle anderen MTBler übertragen wird und damit das Feindbild (die bösen Mountainbiker) verstärkt wird. Und das dann von Leuten, die hier nur zu Besuch sind und durch diese Rücksichtslosigkeit Verhandlungen mit dem NP  noch schwieriger machen.



Alpacca schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Gruppen gesehen habt, dann konntet ihr mglw. einen Vereins- oder Veranstalternamen ausmachen


 - das ist eine gute Idee, beim nächsten Mal weder ich darauf achten, bzw. gleich den "Anführer" rauspicken und anquatschen.


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2015)

Das mit der NPV und der Schuld hast du dann aber nicht so verstanden wie es gemeint war.  Natürlich ist jeder für sein Verhalten verantwortlich und sollte dies ggf. auch mal hinterfragen. 

Würde jedoch die NPV  ganz klar Stellung beziehen und gewisse Dinge vorgeben,  also endlich mal eine Struktur in  ihr Konzept bringen, mit dem alle  beteiligten Interessengruppen auch gut leben könnten, dann würden sich  letztendlich auch die hier vermissten Verhaltensregeln weiter kommunizieren... über die Hotels, den Gemeinden, der Touristik, den Veranstaltern und der Presse und den Fachmagazinen. Somit wäre für Auswertige schon im Vorfeld klar, das der Harz keine Spielweise für Bekloppte ist. 

Anscheinend billigt man aber diese Konfrontation an solchen WE,,  denn jeder Leserbrief eines erbosten Wanderers ist bei der NPV willkommen, da er ja wieder Gründe für eine weitere Sperrung vorgibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Mai 2015)

Wir haben bereits vor über zwei JAhren der NPV die Trailrules auf den runden Tisch gepackt und von einem gemeinsamen Konzept erzählt. Nicken und Schweigen...


----------



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2015)

Na, dass das entsprechende Herrschaften sind, wissen wir ja 

Gut, Thema durch, im Prinzip sind wir ja einer Meinung und ich wollte meinen Frust ja nur mal raushauen - von daher: Viel Spass weiterhin im Harz


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Martina,

alles richtig, jede Information ist eine gte Information. Wenn der NP nun demnächst der Meinung ist, sich wegen dieses WEs bei uns beschweren zu müssen, sind wir vorbereitet.


----------



## bjoernsen (19. Mai 2015)

In der Goslarschen Zeitung wurde heute wieder ein Artikel gegen Mountainbiker geschrieben. Das grenzt schon an Hetzerei. 
Hier werden einzelne schwarze Schafe mit allen Mountainbiker verallgemeinert. Der Lobbyismus der Wanderschaft hat dort Einzug erhalten.
Oder hat schon mal jemand eine Artikel gelesen der sich mit den rücksichtslosen Motorradfahrern befasst? Oder Drängler auf der Autobahn?
Einfach nur ein Armutszeugniss der Zeitung. Schade.....


----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte dem Redakteur auch eine Antwort auf seinen ersten Artikel (7.5.) geschrieben. Die Inhalte meiner Email wurden teils arg aus ihrem Kontext gerissen und verunglimpft. Außerdem warf er mir als Sprecher der IG Harz in einer Antwort an mich und in seiner "Meinung" zum Artikel vom 18.05. (möglicherweise heute in der Printausgabe) vor, wir würden Einzelfälle herabstufen und keine Lösungen anbieten.
Ich habe ihm darauf bereits wieder genatwortet, werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, das dort der Lobbyismus der Nationalparkverwaltung schon tiefe Spuren hinterlassen hat.
Die IG Harz versucht seit 2012 (!), den Nationalpark zu Lösungen in Form einer vernünftigen Aufklärung und Beschilderung für alle Nutzergruppen zu bewegen und hat dazu mehrer Vorschläge unterbreitet. Diese basieren zum Teil auf den schon viel länger vorhanden Kampagnen der DIMB (Fair on Trails). Wurde alles von der NPV ignoriert und abgwürgt.
In dem Artikel steht zum Beispiel, ich hätte dem Redakteur geschrieben, wir Mountainbiker fühlten uns durch Sperrschilder kriminalisiert. Tatsächlich hatte ich geschrieben, das wir uns durch die aktuelle Form der Schilder kriminalisiert fühlten. Das geht m.E. weit vorbei an fairer Berichterstattung.


----------



## Olli Pe (19. Mai 2015)

Moin Moin!
...ich bin schockiert... Schockiert darüber, was ich leider letztes w.e. im Harz erleben musste. Schockiert, weil Ihr euch hier darüber schon mächtig ausgetobt habt... Mit anderen Worten: Übel, was hier mit uns passiert. Wo ist die einzigartige, naturverbundene Gemeinschaft der Biker geblieben? Mit Rücksichtnahme auf alle anderen, die sich auch im Wald befinden?
Ich könnte alles wiederholen, was Ihr geschrieben habt, was da für Vollidioten aus anderen Ländern unterwegs waren - auf MTB und RR. Aber mit den Landesangaben muss ich Euch leider ein wenig korrigieren. Es waren nicht nur welche aus NL, sondern auch ganz massiv aus NORWEGEN (das war z.B. die Monstertruppe mit den häßlichen gelb-braun-gestreiften Trikots). Die andere "Dreckstruppe" mit blauen Trikots und gefühlten 250 Wildschweinen kam tatsächlich aus NL... 
Allerdings wurde ich auf dem Brocken am Freitag noch widerlicher durchgeschüttelt - ich war da mit meinen beiden Zwergen mit der Bahn "in Zivil" und ohne MTB hoch (ich war´n fauler Sitz-Vogel, aber gut zur lokalen Wirtschaft   ). Einer von "uns" (leider) hatte nichts besseres zu tun, als sich nach der Ankunft auf´m Brocken über die ja absolut sichtbare Absperrung zu bewegen, mitten auf der Freifläche sich ne Kippe anzumachen und zu chillen... Mitten im naturgeschützten Bereich... Ich konnte nicht anders und habe ihn dann nach seiner Rückkehr wirklich noch freundlich zur Sau gemacht, warum er DAS mit unserem Image macht. Er wollte NICHTS verstehen und wollte mir am liebsten eine reinhauen... So ein Arsch! 
Und: Warum müssen sich ALLE Biker und RR-ler immer um den Stein in Rotten versammeln und sich dort ewig lange niederlassen??? Reicht nicht ein Pic und dann wieder weg da? Wie sollen da Familien schöne Bilder machen??? ICH WAR ECHT VON ALLEN RADLERN MEHR ALS BEDIENT, WEIL ICH DIESE FREUDE NICHT MIT MEINEN KINDERN TEILEN KONNTE!!! Wg. stinkenden, pubertierenden, adrenalinvollgepumpten Posern in Lycra... SCHADE! 
Ist das nicht ein bißchen affig, wg. nem 1000m-Hügel so ein Aufriss als Biker zu machen??? In den Alpen oder sonstwo stehen auf 1500m noch ALDI, Penny, Rewe, oder sonstwas rum...
Oder ein Bergsprint zwischen hunderten von Leuten hindurch??? Egal, ob Kinder dort laufen! Geht´s noch???

Leider wird es sich nicht bessern. Auch Flyer oder nette Hinweisschilder werden nichts bringen, wenn wir zu verbissene "Kollegen" unter uns haben, die nicht an unser ALLER Image denken WOLLEN... Da spielt leider auch die Nationalität keine Rolle mehr... Das waren echt alle!
Wenn, dann sind´s nur Berichte in UNSEREN Printmedien (Tour, bike, usw.), die massiv die Folgen für solche Aktionen aufzeigen.

...ich bin echt bestürzt und traurig nach DIESEM Wochenende im wirklich tollen Harz!
Am Gardasee habe ich sowas noch nicht erlebt!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## playjam (19. Mai 2015)

Erschreckend! Wo waren die Nationalparkranger, deren Aufgabe es ist, dafür zu sorgen, das sowas nicht passiert? Auf dem Gipfel nebenan kriegt es die Wurmberg-Seilbahn Gesellschaft etwas besser hin, auf ihrem Gebiet auch an vollen Tagen für gesittetes Verhalten zu sorgen. Sogar trotz Snowboarder!


----------



## jaamaa (19. Mai 2015)

Na viel besser läuft das da im Winter auch nicht ab. Ich finde das sogar höchst gefährlich, wenn  u. a. Holländer in Jeanshosen die relativ schmalen Pisten mit Mega Speed und absolut unkontrolliert runter brettern. Ich setz auf Helm und Protektoren und von oben kommt einer und macht dich platt. Alles schon gehabt... braucht kein Mensch! 

Und was heißt  'sogar trotz Snowboarder'?  Das klingt so negativ....  so wie von gestern, als Skifahrer noch meinten, die Piste gehört ihnen alleine.  Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Überall die gleichen Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (19. Mai 2015)

Es wird einfach schwierig, der Nationalparkverwaltung zu erklären, das dieses Massenphänomen an so exponierten Wochenenden eben nichts mit DEN Mountainbikern hier zu tun hat...das wollen die gar nicht wissen.
Wozu man aber auch sagen muss: die NPV will weder die Brockenstraße, noch die Gebäude da oben und auch nicht die Brocknbahn. Wenn man also im touristisch wertvollen Zentrum des Harzes einen Nationalpark installieren will, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: man kümmert sich um den Tourimus, oder man schaltet ihn ab. Lösung zwei wird niemals durchführbar sein, Lösung eins scheint nicht so richtig gewollt zu sein. Genau zwischen diesen beiden Balken hängen wir nun.


----------



## neonel (20. Mai 2015)

War letzte Woche auch im Harz. Montag bis Mittwoch war es echt angenehm. An Himmelfahrt bin ich erst am späteren Nachmittag los. Das Verhalten von ca. 80% der mir entgegenkommenden Wanderer war äußerst fragwürdig. Die haben an jeder Ecke in den Wald gepisst, ihr Leergut auf und neben den Wegen entsorgt und ihre Discounter-KZ-Tier-Pressbreiverpackungen im Unterholz verteilt. Wie tief muss man sinken und wie ignorant muss man sein für so ein Verhalten? Oder war das nur Ausdruck RTL2-propagierter Männlichkeit? Nach 18 Uhr war es aber wieder angenehm ruhig in den Höhenlagen.
Die großveranstaltungsähnlichen Bikertrauben in ihren unförmigen Uniformen sind mir zum Glück erst am Freitag begegnet. Da hatte ich mich nochmal zum Brocken getraut und bin hurtig über den Gipfel gerollt. Lustig fand ich das gute Dutzend Hirtenstieghochschieber. Echte Freaks mit einer gesunden Selbsteinschätzung... Da haben Wanderer wenigstens keinen Grund zum Pöbeln.
Gefühlt waren am Freitag so viele Leute in der Brockenregion unterwegs, wie mir in den letzten 18 Jahren, die ich regelmäßig dort war, zusammen begegnet sind. Das war mir echt  zuviel und ich bin am Freitagabend dann abgereist. Das ist sicherlich auch für einen NP zuviel und ich werde solche langen Wochenenden in Zukunft meiden. Zumindest wurde ich von niemandem für mein Fahrverhalten gerügt. Waren wohl keine Kampfwanderer unterwegs und Trailrules zeigen angewendet Wirkung.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Mai 2015)

Am besten finde ich immer die Gruppen, die sich Vollgas mit quietschenden Bremsen die Brockenstrasse Richtung Goethesteig stuerzen und dabei die Familien samt Kinder auseinandersprengen. Sowas bekommt man maximal noch mit Gummiknueppelabteilung in Griff, welche die Kanidaten beim Abzweig gebuehrend in Empfang nimmt. Ansonsten ist der Krieg verloren und man kann nur hoffen, dass das Tourifussvolk, welches sich an solchen Tagen dort tummelt, es gar nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## playjam (20. Mai 2015)

Teilweise sind die Probleme im Nationalpark hausgemacht:

Wer - wie die Nationalparkverwaltung - kein Bock hat ein vorhandenes Toilettenhäuschen zu putzen und es deswegen vom Gesundheitsamt dicht gemacht wird, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn die Besucher in ihrer Not im Wald urinieren. 

Ebenso könnte die Nationalparkverwaltung auf den breiten Wanderautobahnen Strassen, die man selbst "zur Besucherlenkung" geschaffen hat, Fahrradwege markieren oder baulich abtrennen. Von vielen vorgeschlagen, immer wieder abgelehnt.

Um wieder den Vergleich mit dem Skigebiet nebenan zu machen: Wenn es solche Tage gibt (beim Wurmberg sind es z.B. die niedersächsischen Zeugnisferien, das letzte Wochenende im Januar + 2 Tage), dann ist es die Pflicht des Betreibers für Ordnung zu sorgen und eine Gefährdung der Besucher zu verhindern. Beim Wurmberg werden dafür die Seilbahnangestellten und die Bergwacht aktiv, im Nationalpark sind dafür die Ranger vorgesehen.

Nach wie vor ist an solchen Tagen am Wurmberg "Land unter", aber ich habe noch nie davon gehört, dass die Wurmberg-Seilbahn keinen anderen Ausweg gesehen hat, als die Pisten z.B. für Snowboarder zu sperren. Auch wenn es für mich eine nette Vorstellung wäre, dass das Forum "Skifahren im Harz" den einen oder anderen nützlichen Verbesserungsvorschlag gebracht haben könnte, wären die Verbesserungsvorschläge nichts wert, wenn die beim Betreibers auf taube Ohren treffen. Beim Wurmberg haben wir das Feedback gekriegt, das man einiges auf unsere Anregung hin umgesetzt hat, wie schaut es beim Nationalpark aus?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2015)

neonel schrieb:


> ...Zumindest wurde ich von niemandem für mein Fahrverhalten gerügt. Waren wohl keine Kampfwanderer unterwegs und Trailrules zeigen angewendet Wirkung.


 
Genau! Wenn man für sich selbts die Trail Rules verinnerlicht hat und bewusst anwendet, sich auch in den Wanderer hineinversetzt, hat man außer den ganz seltenen flapsigen Bemerkungen einiger Festgefahrener nichts zu befürchten. Die gibt es aber auch.
Danke für deinen Beitrag!


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2015)

playjam schrieb:


> ...Beim Wurmberg haben wir das Feedback gekriegt, das man einiges auf unsere Anregung hin umgesetzt hat, wie schaut es beim Nationalpark aus?


 
Für mich persönlich ist aus den bald drei Jahren "Einweg-Kommunikation" mit der NPV als Fazit und Erkenntnis haften geblieben, dass solche Umsetzungen nicht gewünscht sind.


----------



## neonel (20. Mai 2015)

Die Sache mit dem Toilettenhäuschen an der Brockenstraße ist auch so eine Sache. Da ging ja durch die Presse wer sich alles nicht zuständig fühlt fürs WC an der Kreisstraße. Der Landkreis, Schierke (somit die Stadt WR), die NPV, die Stadtwerke, das Land; einfach jeder hat genügend Argmente warum er dort nicht putzen kann oder darf.Wozu die orangenen Hinweisschilder (Wanderer links gehen!) alle paar Meter an der Brockenstraße stehen, erschließt sich den wenigsten. Wozu sollte man auch auf einer Straße am Rand gehen?


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2015)

Meines Wissens (bitte ggbf korrigieren) ging die "Betreibung" des Toilettenhäuschens vor einiger Zeit an den NP. Und hier sehen wir nun, in welchem Verhältnis der NP zum Tourismus steht: in einem Artikel zum Thema Nationalparkweg in der Nähe von schierke durften wir mal lesen, das die Säuberung und Entleerung der Anlage wohl viel zu unwirtschaftlich und teils (Winter?) laut "Firma" nicht möglich sei. Das ist schlicht ein Witz.
In der freien Marktwirtschaft sollte auch die NPV in der Lage sein, sich Angebote einzuholen. Und da es wirtschaftlich besser ist, den Schiss an den Wegrändern liegen zu lassen, mag so sein, wie das in das Konzept eines NP passt, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Der NP ist überhaupt nicht bereit und gewillt, irgendwas für den Tourismus zu tun. Das, was dort an Aktionen/Einrichtungen etc gebaut und gemacht wird, dient bei genauem Hinsehen alles eher der Selbstdarstellung und Eigenvermarktung, aber keinesfalls der Förderung des Tourismus. Warum auch.
Das Betreben von Einruchtungen zur Notdurft ist m.E. abolute Basisarbeit dafür, aber nicht mal dafür soll Budget vorhanden sein.


----------



## playjam (20. Mai 2015)

Ein Artikel zu den Toilettenhäusschen ist hier:
http://www.volksstimme.de/aboservic...537_Beduerfnis-Noete-bei-der-Brockentour.html

Das Toilettenhäusschen wurde nach der Wende mit Fördergeldern gebaut, d.h. es besteht eine Betriebspflicht (imho 30 Jahre lang). Die Nationalparkverwaltung fühlt sich nicht zuständig, weil sie zu den rund 10 Millionen Euro, die sie jährlich kriegen, keine zusätzlichen Gelder für den Betrieb der Anlage erhalten. Nichtsdestotrotz steht die Anlage in ihrem Gebiet unter ihrer Verwaltung.

Das ist ein recht einfaches Problem, welches man mit einer Stellenanzeige oder ein paar Anrufen bei den örtlichen kleinen Hausmeisterdiensten lösen kann. Das man das nicht tut, zeigt mir wie bocklos der NPV mit den Touristen umgeht. Als FeWo-Vermieter ärgert mich so etwas und erst recht die jetzt angedrohten Streckensperrungen. Alles Maßnahmen die mit viel Mühe angeworbene Gäste vergraulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (20. Mai 2015)

Wir sollten ein Poster anfertigen, es dort befestigen und darauf hinweisen, das dem Nationalpark mit einem 10 Millionen Budget aus Steuergeldern die Touristen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes scheißegal sind und lieber Geld in umstrittenen Waldumbau gesteckt wird.
Damit würden wir uns kommunikativ und agitatorisch auf einer Stufe mit der NPV befinden.


----------



## playjam (20. Mai 2015)

Man könnte auch Poster mit erlegtem Rotwild und der Aufschrift "Wir wollen keinen Ballermann-Tourismus!" medienwirksam vor dem Büro der Nationalparkverwaltung aufhängen und damit den von der NPV organisierten Jagdtourismus anprangern. Mir ist von lokalen Personen erzählt worden, dass bei diesen Veranstaltungen mit Automatikwaffen die Mütter von Jungtieren abgeballert werden und ähnliche Grausamkeiten, die so ganz und gar nicht meinem Bild von Naturschutz entsprechen.

Aber das wird kaum die NPV dazu bewegen, die Klos zu putzen, noch über Alternativen zu Wegesperrungen nachzudenken.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Mai 2015)

Was Erfreulicheres:

LETZTER AUFRUF PFINGSTTOUREN

Wenn ihr Pfingsten sowieso im Harz unterwegs sein wollt oder es euch jetzt noch spontan einfällt, das es eine gute Ausrede wäre, der Familie temporär zu entkommen...meldet euch!
Alle Infos sowie die Anmeldemögichkeiten findet ihr hier:
IG Harz Events
Kurzinfo: DIMB Mitglieder können die Aktivtour über zwei Tage buchen, Schlafmöglichkeiten kurzfristig im eigenen Zelt möglich (Wernigerode ist ansonsten an Pfingsten ausgebucht), für die Abende das Grillpaket dazubuchen (ist beim Zelten mit drin).
Nicht-DIMB Mitglieder können die Touren auch einzeln buchen (DIMB Mitglieder natürlich auch...), das läuft dann aber nicht als DIMB Aktivtour, sondern als gemeinsame Tour auf eigene Faust (Hobby-Guide vorhanden, treffen uns mit beiden Gruppen immer auf den Strecken).
Am Montag gibt es zum Ausklingen noch eine nette Vormittagsrunde in Wernigerode! Für alle zu buchen.

IHR KÖNNT, WENN IHR EUCH GANZ KURZ ENTSCHLIESST, EINFACH ZU DEN ABFAHRTZEITEN ODER ABENDS AB CA: 19:00 UHR ZUM GRILLEN VORBEISCHAUEN!

Wer noch Infos braucht:
garrit.wenzel ätt ig-harz.de


----------



## Sydes (22. Mai 2015)

Man könnte auch an diesen besucherreichen Tagen das Putzen des Toilettenhäuschens übernehmen.
Habe mal beim ECE Center hier gezählt, wieviele Benutzungen es pro 10 Minuten gibt.
Bei 50 Cent pro Toilettengang könnte man da innerhalb eines Jahres den Nationalpark kaufen... 
Durch geschickt positionierte Toiletten wäre man schnell DIE wirtschaftliche Macht im NP. Außerdem könnte man nach Sperrungen nur noch MTBler auf die Toiletten lassen. Da hätte man zusätzlich ein Druckmittel!


----------



## Der_Christopher (24. Mai 2015)

Bin heute früh im halbdunklen an dem Toilettentresor vorbei und kann alle beruhigen.
Das Licht funktioniert wunderprächtig hinter allen Türen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Mai 2015)

playjam schrieb:


> Man könnte auch Poster mit erlegtem Rotwild und der Aufschrift "Wir wollen keinen Ballermann-Tourismus!" medienwirksam vor dem Büro der Nationalparkverwaltung aufhängen und damit den von der NPV organisierten Jagdtourismus anprangern. Mir ist von lokalen Personen erzählt worden, dass bei diesen Veranstaltungen mit Automatikwaffen die Mütter von Jungtieren abgeballert werden und ähnliche Grausamkeiten, die so ganz und gar nicht meinem Bild von Naturschutz entsprechen.
> 
> Aber das wird kaum die NPV dazu bewegen, die Klos zu putzen, noch über Alternativen zu Wegesperrungen nachzudenken.


Naja, eine Aussage "da werden Muttertiere mit Automatikwaffen abgeballert" hört sich, für jemanden der aus einer Jägerfamilie kommt, doch irgendwie nach Propaganda von Jagdgegnern auf Bildniveau an. Das sollte man definiv hieb und stichfest belegen können, Hörensagen ist immer ne schlechte Quelle 
In Deutschland ist es bei weitem nicht normal mit Automatikwaffen jagen zu gehen, zumal die meisten Jäger da nichtmal wirklich Verwendung für hätten. Achja, mehr als Halbautomatik ist in Deutschland verboten. Und alles was da an Gewehren drunter fällt hat meistens so große Kaliber und/oder Mündungsgeschwindigkeiten, das man vermutlich einen Teil des Wildbrets nicht mal wirklich verwenden könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playjam (25. Mai 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, [...] hört sich, [...] doch irgendwie nach Propaganda von Jagdgegnern auf Bildniveau an. Das sollte man definiv hieb und stichfest belegen können, Hörensagen ist immer ne schlechte Quelle  [...]



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Beschwerde könnte z.B. auch von einem einheimischen Jäger stammen, der noch eine Rechnung offen hat. Deswegen verbreite ich solche Hinweise normalerweise ohne Zweit- und Drittquellen nicht. 

In diesem Fall wollte ich mit dem Hinweis - wohl zu indirekt - die Pressearbeit der Nationalparkerwaltung kritisieren. Ballermanntourismus ist ein vom Pressesprecher gerne benutztes Wort, um Wintersportler zu verunglimpfen. Die von der NPV angeführten Beschwerden bzgl. des Verhaltens von MTBler auf den Harzer Wegen hört sich für mich genauso "irgendwie nach Propaganda von MTB-Gegnern auf Bildniveau an". Wenn man die Aussagen von Hasifisch liest, scheint die NPV die Behauptungen nicht hieb und stichfest belegen können (warum kann die NPV keine Statistik vorlegen?). 

Das ist aber wie bereits geschrieben irrelevant, da solche Vorwürfe die NPV sicherlich nicht zum Umdenken anregen werden, weder beim Thema Kloputzen noch beim Thema Wegesperrungen.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2015)

Wir haben gerade unser Pfingstevent hinter uns. Dazu später mehr. Wir sind teilweise in einer Armada von 14 Bikern an Wanderer-Geschwadern vorbei gesegelt. Mehrfach. Oft. Es war Pfingstsonntag!
Es gab nicht ein böses Wort, nicht einen bösen Blick, es gab sehr freundliche Kommunikation, Anerkennung bis Szenenapplaus (Treppe am Bahnparallelweg).
Wir lassen es uns nicht gefallen, das die Nationalparkverwaltung Sperrungen auf Grund eines Problems durchführt, das es in der Breite nicht gibt bzw. dessen gelegentliches Auftreten man mit vernünftiger Kommunikation noch mal deutlich verringern könnte.
Für mich als Fazit: die Wanderer sind eher unsere Freunde. Gegner haben wir nur an einer Stelle.


----------



## soul_ride (28. Mai 2015)

http://einharzfuermtb.de/?p=199


----------



## dwe60 (28. Mai 2015)

Gute Sache das 

Vielleicht kann man ja irgendwann mal "global" mit dem HK ins Gespräch kommen - der neue Gesamtvorsitzende scheint ja ein wenig aufgeschlossener (auch jünger)  zu sein


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Mai 2015)

Wäre schön, wenn wir vorher etwas davon gewusst hätten. Wenn wir nun auf den Harzklub zugehen, was wir vorhaben, wird es wieder heißen, wieso, da ist doch schon Kontakt.
Die Reaktion ist natürlich erstmal gut.


----------



## soul_ride (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte schon im letzten Jahr zum Zweigverein Bad Harzburg Kontakt (Herr Heinecke) und da war es die selbe Meinung/ Einstellung zum Thema MTB. Er meinte schon damals das Ihm auch aus den anderen Zweigvereinen keine nennenswerten Beschwerden oder Probleme bekannt seien und das es gar nicht so ein großes Thema wäre "Wanderer vs. MTB". Mittlerweile engagiert sich der Harzklub ja auch stark im MTB Bereich, denke auch in Anbetracht der Nachwuchssorgen usw.
Zum Harzklub Herzberg haben wir deswegen Kontakt, da wir in dieser Ecke unsere "Hometrails" haben und permanent in Kontakt und Berührung sind mit Wanderern, Wegepflege usw. Die Einstellung gegenüber Wegesperrungen im NP betrifft auch massiv die Harzklubber, daher stehen wir von vorneherein auf einer Seite und verfolgen die selben Ziele. Ich denke gerade im Bereich social media etc. ist der Harzklub nicht sonderlich gut aufgestellt und da könnte man als MTB-Community ebenfalls unterstützen und schnell eine große Öffentlichkeit erreichen...


----------



## fuxy (8. Juni 2015)

http://www.nwzonline.de/reisen/harz-bei-mountainbikern-hoch-im-kurs_a_29,0,791313283.html

Aus einem anderen Forum...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juni 2015)

@Jan,

ale gut!  Wir sind einfach froh, das im Moment richtig Bewegung in die Diskussion kommt.

@fuxy,

langsam sollte Dr. Knolle einfach erkennen, dass sich der Nationalpark und vor allem auch er persönlich völlig isolieren. Momentan zeigt sich, dass ausschließlich die Nationalparkverwaltung und einige Einzelpersonen behaupten, es würden vorhandene Konflikte zunehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juni 2015)

Mountainbiken ist und bleibt Teil des Nationalparks Harz!

Der 24.06.2015 war ein wichtiger Termin für alle Mountainbiker im Harz. Einige der beliebtesten Wege und Pfade verlaufen zumindest teilweise über das Gebiet das Nationalparks Harz. Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wurden einige Wege im sachsen-anhaltischen Teil des NP bereits im Jahre 2012 für Mountainbiker gesperrt. Weitere Sperrungen im niedersächsischen Teil sind seit längerer Zeit geplant.

Nun wurde, wie von der Nationalparkverwaltung zugesichert, in einer gemeinsamen Begehung dieser kritischen Wege mit den Interessenvertretern betroffener Nutzergruppen eine aus unserer Sicht geeignete und tragbare weitere Vorgehensweise entwickelt. Dabei wurden die Anforderungen der einzelnen Nutzergruppen in einer offenen, fruchtbaren und freundlichen Atmosphäre diskutiert und für alle Seiten praktikable Lösungen besprochen, auf deren Umsetzung sich die Mitglieder der DIMB IG Harz stellvertretend und zusammen mit allen Mountainbikern sehr freuen, da sie aktiv mit einbezogen werden.

Wir weisen alle Mountainbiker darauf hin, dass dieser Kompromiss einige Grundvoraussetzungen an uns stellt, die wir als selbstverständlich erachten: die Natur und Fußgänger haben immer Vorrang! Die Einhaltung der "Trail Rules" der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB) hat auf Nationalparkgebiet elementare Bedeutung für die Zukunft unseres Hobbys!

Wir bedanken uns bei allen beteiligten Mitarbeitern des Nationalparks und den Vertretern der anderen betroffenen Nutzergruppen wie Harzklub und DeHoGa!










Garrit Wenzel, Sprecher der DIMB IG Harz


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2015)

Klasse Neuigkeiten. Vielen Dank für die vielen Stunden, die dort geleistet wurden und wohl noch geleistet werden müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (29. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an aber was heißt das konkret?


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juni 2015)

verano schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an aber was heißt das konkret?


 
Dazu kann ich nur im persönlichen Gespräch Andeutungen machen oder aber in Kürze Genaues sagen, wenn der Zeitplan steht. Geht leider momentan nicht anders.


----------



## verano (29. Juni 2015)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht    Der Text macht auf jeden Fall neugierig. Bin gespannt!


----------



## verano (12. Juli 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=135185946655650

Ich habe auf FB gerade diese Seite entdeckt. Weiß jemand, wer die betreibt?


----------



## dwe60 (12. Juli 2015)

Bin dort zwar drin - aber wer sie pflegt weiß ich nicht :-(


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juli 2015)

Das könnte ich rausbekommen, da hatte mich jemand gefragt, ob er für dieses Projekt meinen Entwurf benutzen kann.


----------



## verano (12. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das könnte ich rausbekommen, da hatte mich jemand gefragt, ob er für dieses Projekt meinen Entwurf benutzen kann.



Meine eigentliche Frage ist damit beantwortet.


----------



## verano (14. September 2015)

Für den Fall, dass der eine oder andere nicht so oft auf die ig-harz Homepage schaut, möchte ich hier nochmal auf einen wichtigen Termin aufmerksam machen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich noch Helfer finden!!

*Weginstandsetzung Wolfswarte* - *17.10.2015*

(ich bin mal so frei und kopiere den org. Text.)

_Bei der gemeinsamen Begehung eventuell für Mountainbiker zu sperrender Wege im niedersächsischen Teil des Nationalparks Harz wurde seitens der Nationalparkverwaltung und dem zuständigen Revierleiter der Vorschlag unterbreitet, in einer gemeinsamen Aktion den Wolfswarter Fußweg wieder herzurichten.
Der Weg verläuft teilweise durch ein Hochmoor, welches sich auch über diesen entwässert. Die dabei auftretenden Wassermengen wurden durch sogenannte Abschläge, also Querrinnen über den Weg, abgeleitet. Diese Abschläge sind aber seit längerer Zeit erodiert, wodurch das Oberflächenwasser den Weg stark zerstörte.
Ziel:
Instandsetzung des Weges inkl. der Abschläge._

_Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz Rinderkopf an der L 504 (Steile Wand-Straße) unterhalb der Jugendherberge Torfhaus um 9.30 Uhr_

_Arbeitseinsatz: 10.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr 
Pressetermin vor Ort: 12.00 Uhr_

_Da an der Baustelle nur begrenzter Parkraum zur Verfügung steht, bitte ab Parkplatz Rinderkopf Fahrgemeinschaften bilden._

_Selbständige Verpflegung durch die Teilnehmer.
DIE IG HARZ WIRD FÜR ALLE BETEILIGTEN ALKOHOLFREIE GETRÄNKE BEREITSTELLEN!_

zur Anmeldung...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2015)

Danke Ste.
Hier nochmal von mir offiziell, Rundmail an alle IGler geht gleich raus!

INSTANDSETZUNG DES WOLFSWARTER FUßWEGES AM 17.10.2015

ACHTUNG! EURE HILFE IST GEFRAGT!

Was:
Bei der gemeinsamen Begehung eventuell für Mountainbiker zu sperrender Wege im niedersächsischen Teil des Nationalparks Harz wurde seitens der Nationalparkverwaltung und dem zuständigen Revierleiter der Vorschlag unterbreitet, in einer gemeinsamen Aktion den Wolfswarter Fußweg wieder herzurichten.
Der Weg verläuft teilweise durch ein Hochmoor, welches sich auch über diesen entwässert. Die dabei auftretenden Wassermengen wurden durch sogenannte Abschläge, also Querrinnen über den Weg, abgeleitet. Diese Abschläge sind aber seit längerer Zeit erodiert, wodurch das Oberflächenwasser den Weg stark zerstörte.

Ziel:
Instandsetzung des Weges inkl. der Abschläge.

Treffpunkt:
Parkplatz Rinderkopf an der L 504 (Steile Wand-Straße) unterhalb der Jugendherberge Torfhaus um 9.30 Uhr

Arbeitseinsatz: 10.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr 

Pressetermin vor Ort: 12.00 Uhr

Da an der Baustelle nur begrenzter Parkraum zur Verfügung steht, bitte ab Parkplatz Rinderkopf Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Selbständige Verpflegung durch die Teilnehmer.
DIE IG HARZ WIRD FÜR ALLE BETEILIGTEN ALKOHOLFREIE GETRÄNKE BEREITSTELLEN!

Bitte Schaufeln, Spitzhacken, Spaten und Harken möglichst mitbringen, wir können nur eine kleine Anzahl Hacken und Schaufeln stellen.

GANZ WICHTIG!
Bitte meldet euch bis Sonntag, den 27.10.2015, hier an: Anmeldung Arbeitseinsatz.

FRAGEN? an:
garrit.wenzel ätt ig-harz punkt de

AUßERDEM
werden wir am folgenden Sonntag, den 18.10.2015, eine kleine Saisonabschluss-Runde ab Wernigerode fahren. Mehr Infos dazu auf unserer Website:
ig-harz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sydes (5. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade auf eurer Website die kommenden Streckensperrungen gesehen!
heute bin ich traurig........


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Oktober 2015)

Sydes schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf eurer Website die kommenden Streckensperrungen gesehen!
> heute bin ich traurig........


 
Das kann ich vollumfänglich verstehen.
Die Alternative ohne unser Eingreifen wäre allerdings, daß wir jetzt 15 neu gesperrte Wege hätten. Hier nochmal das komplette Protokoll dazu:

Wichtigste Information aus meinem aktuellen Emailverkehr mit Dr. Knolle vom Nationalpark Harz:
Die aktuell bereits aufgestellten Schilder sind auf Grund eines Kommunikationsfehlers innerhalb des NP zu früh montiert wurden. Das diese Wege demnächst gesperrt werden, ist Tatsache. Allerdings sollte uns ein fester Termin genannt werden, damit wir auch von unserer Seite rechtzeitig aufklären können.
Diese Möglichkeit haben wir nun nicht mehr und müssen nun also im Nachhinein versuchen, die Wogen zu glätten.

Kurz zur Ausgangslage. Ursprünglich sollten ca. *15* Wege bzw Abschnitte im niedersächsischen Teil des NP gesperrt werden. Nach internen Diskussionen (sicher auch zum Teil durch den Druck von außen, z.B. der IG Harz, verursacht) wurde diese Liste schon innerhalb der NPV auf 11 Wege reduziert und außerdem wurde ein Arbeitsprojekt (Wolfswarter Fußweg) mit aufgenommen.
Bei der Begehung der Wege am 24.6. konnten wir, die anwesenden Vertreter der Mountainbiker und des Tourismus, 5 dieser 11 Wege von der Liste bekommen, zum Teil unter Beobachtung bzw Auflagen.
Die bald gesperrten Wege:
- Pionierweg: steht explizit im Protokoll, das wir die Notwendigkeit zur Sperrung keinesfalls sehen. Allerdings wurde hier leider in der Vergangenheit von einigen Mountainbikern auch viel Mist gebaut, der dafür sorgte, das die Nationalparkverwaltung nicht verhandlungsbereit war.
- Alter Kaiserweg: Argumentation für uns so auch nicht nachvollziehbar, aber auf Grund der Kürze und Beschaffenheit des Weges ein eher verschmerzbarer Verlust.
- Ettersklippenweg: zertifizierter und geschützter Wanderweg, Argumentation des NP nachvollziehbar, Begegnungsverkehr kann schon die Zertifizierung kosten. Ausweichrouten vorhanden (Sellengründerweg wird z.B. nicht gesperrt, ist nah und ähnlich).
- Kiesweg am Besucherzentrum Torfhaus: kurzer Kiesweg, von einigen Mountainbikern gern zerbremst, völlig uninteressant (diverse interessantere Ausweichmöglichkeiten).
- Märchenweg. Argumentation der NPV wird von uns nicht vollumfänglich geteilt, aber wir sehen auch, das der Weg Probleme hat. Da es eine Alternative gibt, erscheint uns eine Sperrung noch verschmerzbar.
- Uferweg Oderteich Ost: auch wenn es Alternativen gibt, ist diese Sperrung schon schmerzhaft. Anspruchsvoll, an einigen Stellen auch eng und unübersichtlich, aber mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auch Begegnungsverkehr möglich. Als Alternative gibt es immerhin den westlichen Uferweg.
*Ich weise darauf hin, das nach unserer - explizit auch bei der Begehung vorgetragenen - Auffassung keine einzige Sperrung nötig wäre!*
Was hier vorerst beschlossen wurde, ist ein Kompromiss zwischen dem Nationalpark Harz als bevollmächtigter Behörde sowie der Nutzergruppe der Mountainbiker. Der Nationalpark Harz kann auf Grund der rechtlichen Situation (Nationalparkgesetze plus Wegeplan) jederzeit einen Großteil der Wege für Mountainbiker sperren und ist den Mountainbikern weder Rechenschaft schuldig oder in irgendeiner Art verpflichtet, auf uns Rücksicht zu nehmen. Er kann also* jederzeit auch ohne Begründung sperren*. Eine eventuelle juristische Handhabe dagegen ist momentan völlig unklar und wenn überhaupt nur mit großem Aufwand möglich.
Kurz: der Nationalpark sitzt am ganz langen Hebel, wir haben eigentlich gar keinen, außer uns Gehör zu verschaffen sowie Diskussions- und Kompromissbereitschaft zu zeigen. Insofern sehen wir es als kleinen positiven Schritt, dass letztlich 9 der ursprünglich 15 zu sperren geplanten Wege offen bleiben.
Bitte vergesst auch nicht, dass der Nationalpark nach wie vor zwischen den Nutzergruppen sitzt. Es kommen eben immer wieder Beschwerden von Wanderern, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht. Allerdings sind die Wanderer-Verbände da viel entspannter.
Hier das gesamte Protokoll:

*Ergebnisprotokoll
Ortstermin zu problematischen Wegebereichen im Nationalpark Harz am 24.06.2015*
TeilnehmerInnen
Herr Wenzel (DIMB), Herr Zander (Mountainbikeguide, trailtech), Herr Lutz (DEHOGA / Ferienpark Harz), Herr Heineke (Harzklub Zweigverein Bad Harzburg), Frau Hullen, Frau Bauling, Herr Dr. Knolle, Herr Maßmann (Revier Wolfstein), Herr Schultze (Revier Bruchberg), Herr Weinert (Revier Rehberg), Frau Dr. Kirzinger (alle Nationalpark Harz)
Anlass
Im Nationalpark Harz ist gemäß Wegeplan für den Nationalpark Harz (2011) festgelegt, dass das Rad fahren „auf allen ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen erlaubt“ bleibt (S. 33). „Strecken, die z. B. wegen ungeeigneten Untergrundes, wegen hoher Frequentierung oder aus anderen triftigen Gründen zum Rad fahren bzw. Mountainbiken (MTB) gesperrt werden, werden durch entsprechenden Sperrschilder im Gelände kenntlich gemacht und im Internet … bekannt gegeben“ (S. 33). Wanderer haben jedoch Vorrang auf den Wegen.
Auf einigen Wanderwegeabschnitten kam es aufgrund steigender Zahlen insbesondere von Mountainbikern in den letzten Jahren zu unterschiedlichen Problemen (Begegnungen Wanderer-Biker, Wege- und Vegetationsschäden), weswegen im Teil Sachsen-Anhalt einige Wegeabschnitte für RadfahrerInnen und MountainbikerInnen gesperrt wurden (insg. ca. 14 km). Dies sollte 2013 auch im Teil Niedersachsen für einige Wege erfolgen, die problematische Streckenabschnitte aufweisen. Da dies zu Protesten in Bikerkreisen führte, wurden 2013 bei einem Gesprächstermin vereinbart, dass die betroffenen Wege gemeinsam bei einem Ortstermin begangen und mögliche Maßnahmen besprochen werden sollten.
Die DIMB IG Harz stellt hiermit klar, das sie alle Sperrungen, auch wenn die Begründungen nicht vollumfänglich mitgetragen werden, respektiert und für ihre Mitglieder und alle Mountainbiker die Einhaltung dieser Sperrungen als selbstverständlich erachtet!
Ergebnis (Nr. siehe Kartenanlage)
1. Bereich Revierförsterei Wolfstein:
● Pionierweg incl. Abzweig Skidenkmal (Nr.1; Länge ca. 4,1 km):
Entscheidung der Nationalparkverwaltung: Sperrung des Weges
Begründung: Weg teilweise sehr schmal, teilweise über Bohlenstege, bereichsweise erhebliche Wege- und Vegetationsschäden; Eckerquerung nur über Steine in der Ecker möglich; auf sachsen-anhaltischer Seite für Radfahren/MTB bereits gesperrt. Alternative Radfahrmöglichkeiten sind in Richtung Brocken und Torfhaus vorhanden.
Anmerkung DIMB IG Harz: die Begründungen und damit die Sperrung an sich können wir nicht in Gänze nachvollziehen und sie sind aus unserer Sicht für das Radfahren in der Region um den Eckerstausee bedauerlich. Die gezeigten Probleme könnten nach unserer Meinung behoben bzw. entschärft werden: durch entsprechende Beschilderung und Pflege- sowie Wegebaumaßnahmen.
● Alter Kaiserweg (Nr. 2; Länge ca. 1,6 km):
Ergebnis: Sperrung des Weges
Begründung: Schmaler Weg, wegen des stellenweise nassen Untergrundes Wegeschäden vorhanden. Parallele Strecke für Biker auf Linienweg. Der Alte Kaiserweg sollte den Wanderern für einen ungestörten Naturgenuss überlassen bleiben, ohne dass sie sich durch die schnelleren Biker gestört fühlen müssen.
● Sellengründerweg (Nr. 3; Länge ca. 1,6 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Er wird mit Schildern, für die Herr Wenzel Beispiele zur Verfügung stellt und die zu gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und einvernehmlicher Nutzung des Weges aufrufen, versehen. Für eine Testphase von 3 Jahren soll beobachtet werden, ob das Miteinander von Bikern und Wanderern hier funktioniert. Gleichzeitig soll die Wegeentwicklung beobachtet und dokumentiert werden.
Begründung: schmaler Pfad z.T. in Serpentinen, steil und dicht von Vegetation umstanden, Ausweichen von Wanderern stellenweise kaum möglich. Jedoch wenig von Bikern frequentiert, deshalb Testphase mit Beschilderung.
Gleiches Vorgehen wird, ohne Ortsbesichtigung, für den Winterberghangweg (Nr. 5; Länge ca.2,8 km) beschlossen.
● Ettersklippenweg (Nr. 4; Länge: ca. 1,7km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Begründung: schmaler Wanderpfad, z. T. steil und streckenweise dicht von Vegetation umstanden. In diesem Bereich 4 Wege - Molkenhauschaussee, Kalte-Tal-Straße, Rodelbahn, Ettersklippenweg - vom Molkenhaus nach Bad Harzburg. Deshalb sollte einer dieser Wege den Wanderern allein vorbehalten bleiben, damit sie, von schnelleren Bikern ungestört, in Ruhe die Natur genießen können. Der Wegekomplex Molkenhauschaussee/Winterberghangweg/Ettersklippenweg wurde vor vielen Jahren mit viel Aufwand von der Nationalparkverwaltung von Forstbetriebswegen zu schmalen naturnahen Wanderpfaden zurückgebaut. Die Rodelbahn ist, ähnlich wie der Ettersklippenweg, ein schmaler Pfad und deshalb auch für MTB reizvoll; die Kalte-Tal-Straße dagegen eine breite, z. T. geteerte Forststraße, so dass für die Vorlieben der unterschiedlichen Biker – von schnellem, sportlichem Fahren auf der Kalte-Tal-Straße bis ruhigem Naturgenuss auf der Rodelbahn – alle Möglichkeiten vorhanden bleiben, auch wenn der Ettersklippenweg gesperrt wird.
1. Nationalpark Besucherzentrum Torfhaus:
● Verbindungsweg vom Besucherzentrum zum Schubensteinweg (Nr. 6; Länge ca. 0,5 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt
Begründung: Weg wurde vor 2 Jahren im Rahmen der Außengestaltung des Nationalpark-Besucherzentrums neu und naturnah für Wanderer als Alternative zum stark vom Verkehr geprägten Wanderweg in den Nationalpark entlang der Bundesstraße angelegt; Radfahrer verursachen durch Bremsen auf dem Schotter Erosion und durch Abkürzungen Vegetationsschäden. Einstieg für Radfahrer in den Nationalpark ist wenige Meter nördlich möglich.
1. Revierförsterei Bruchberg:
● Märchenweg (Nr. 7; Länge ca. 2,1 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Begründung: massive Wegeschäden mit tiefen Spurrillen wegen des moorigen, nassen Untergrundes; viele Streckenabschnitte mit Bohlenstegen, in deren Endbereichen die Schäden sehr ausgeprägt sind. Paralleler Auerhahn/ Bohlweg wurde speziell für Mountainbiker frei gegeben.
● Uferweg Oderteich Ost (Nr. 8; 1,3 km):
Ergebnis: Weg wird gesperrt.
Auf eine Ortsbesichtigung wird verzichtet, da der Weg den anwesenden Bikern gut bekannt ist; der Sperrung wird wegen der ausgedehnten Bohlenwege und der zunehmenden Wegeschäden in Nassbereichen zugestimmt.
● Anmerkung der DIMB IG Harz: leider erwies sich die Sperrung des Oderteichweges Ost in der Gemeinschaft der Mountainbiker als nicht so leicht zu akzeptieren. Er stellt eine gern genutzte Verbindung zum Beispiel bei Harzquerungen dar. Außerdem wird im Rahmen der weiter unten (Punkt 5.) entwickelten Grundlage für die Wegnutzungen, das Bohlenwege generell mit geschobenem Rad genutzt werden, einer der Sperrungsgründe entkräftet. Wir würden gern hier doch noch einmal eine interne Besichtigung, gern auch mit Mitarbeitern des NP Harz, durchführen und diskutieren, ob nicht eine Sensibilisierung durch Beschilderung zielführender ist.
● Butterstieg (Nr. 9; ca. 1,2 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Verfahren wie beim Sellengründerweg.
Begründung: schmaler, z. T. sehr steiler Pfad durch den Wald, in Teilbereichen sehr ausgefahren und teilweise schlecht einsehbar; mehrere „Abkürzungen“, die offensichtlich von Bikern verursacht wurden, um direktere Routen zu fahren. Bei Begegnungen Ausweichen wegen dicht stehender Vegetation und steinigem Untergrund problematisch. Da aber bisher die Nutzung durch Biker noch nicht hoch ist, wird hier ebenfalls eine Testphase (siehe Sellengründerweg) vereinbart. Der Wegezustand wird beobachtet und dokumentiert.
● Außerdem: Wolfswarter Fußweg: Dieser Weg ist als Teil der Volksbank Arena Harz nicht zur Sperrung vorgesehen. Der Weg ist stark ausgewaschen und erodiert und damit die Wasserableitung zu den Seiten hin nicht mehr gegeben. Von Herrn Schultze wurde dieser Weg für die geplante Wegeinstandsetzungsmaßnahme als Gemeinschaftsprojekt MTB/NLP vorgeschlagen. Dazu sollen in den Weg von oben her seitliche Abschläge eingebracht werden, um die Wasserführung aus dem Weg heraus zu gewährleisten. Das Projekt soll im Herbst (September/Oktober) mit Medienbeteiligung durchgeführt werden, um die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Nationalpark und Mountainbikern zu demonstrieren. Die Biker-Verbände werden ihre Mitglieder zur Beteiligung aufrufen. Termin für die Arbeiten in Absprache mit Herrn Schultze und Herrn Bock.
DIMB IG Harz: wir freuen uns auf dieses Projekt und eine “handfeste” Zusammenarbeit mit dem Nationalpark!
1. Revierförsterei Rehberg (Herr Weinert):
● Sonnenberger Graben (Nr. 10; ca. 1,9 km):
Ergebnis: Der Weg bleibt vorerst offen. Verfahren wie beim Sellengründerweg.
Begründung: schmaler Pfad entlang der Grabenkante des Sonnenberger Grabens (Weltkulturerbe Oberharzer Wasserwirtschaft), deshalb in Teilbereichen Begegnungsverkehr kaum oder nicht möglich, da sich auf der einen Wegeseite unmittelbar der Graben, auf der anderen eine z. T. sehr steile Böschung befindet. Trotzdem soll der Weg analog dem Sellengründerweg für eine Testphase vorerst offen bleiben, da er in großen Streckenabschnitten gut einsehbar ist und mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme (Absteigen, Warten) Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist
1. Außerdem:
● Wegeabschnitte über Bohlenstege: Vorschlag der Biker-Vertreter, dass Biker grundsätzlich auf Bohlenwegen vom Rad steigen müssen. Dies wird in den entsprechenden Foren und auf den Internetseiten der Biker-Organisationen bekannt gegeben.
● Wichtigste Informationsquelle für Biker ist inzwischen das Internet. Deshalb ist es besonders wichtig, dass dort entsprechende Informationen über Strecken, Vorgaben und Einschränkungen schnell und leicht zu finden sind. Bei der derzeit laufenden Überarbeitung des Internetauftritts des Nationalparks wird dies berücksichtigt.
● Es wird vereinbart, dass nach Abstimmung unter den Beteiligten eine kurze Pressemitteilung über den Termin an die Medien gegeben wird, da der Termin im Vorfeld in der Presse bekannt wurde. Einzelheiten sollen aber erst weiter gegeben werden, wenn die vereinbarten Maßnahmen erfolgt sind. Es ist erst dann sinnvoll, die Sperrungen bzw. Beschilderungen zur gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt zu machen, wenn sie umgesetzt werden, da sonst die entsprechenden Hinweise im Gelände fehlen, was zu Unmut und Verunsicherung führt. Der Nationalpark wird sich um die entsprechende Beschilderung kümmern und Bescheid geben, wenn die Schilder im Gelände angebracht werden können. Herr Wenzel wird dem Nationalpark die Beispiele für die o.g. Schilder zu den „Teststrecken“ liefern.

Für das Protokoll
Andrea Kirzinger"


----------



## Baxter75 (5. Oktober 2015)

@Hasifisch. .  Warum wird eigentlich immer nur davon gesprochen. .das Biker dieses so genannten chickenways verursachen? ??  Es gibt einige Sachen. .da is der Nationalpark selbst schuld. .das solche Wege entstehen. .durch zb umgestürzte Bäume die auf ausgeschilderten Wegen liegen ect. . DU weißt selbst, das auch viele chickenways durch Wanderer entstehen, aber auf uns Biker abgewälzt werden. .Ich bin der Meinung, das die Wanderer auf Grund ihrer Mehrheit, mehr im Wald anrichten, als wir Biker. . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Oktober 2015)

Mit Logik hat das ganze eh nicht mehr viel zu tun. Ja, es gibt auch Wegeschäden durch MTBler, bestimmt. Am Wurmberg wurde gerade einige Hektar abgeholzt, für das Skigebiet. Und jetzt geht es weiter, auch Schierke bekommt eine Abfahrt. Da werden wieder einige Hektar Wald dran glauben müssen. Das sind ganz andere Größenordnungen, die von der Allgemeinheit einfach so akzeptiert werden. Für mich steht das in keinem Verhältnis mehr zueinander.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Oktober 2015)

Wenn auch nach Schierke abgeholzt wird, was bleibt denn vom Wurmbergstieg noch übrig?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. Oktober 2015)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> ...Es gibt einige Sachen. .da is der Nationalpark selbst schuld. .das solche Wege entstehen. .durch zb umgestürzte Bäume die auf ausgeschilderten Wegen liegen ect. . DU weißt selbst, das auch viele chickenways durch Wanderer entstehen, aber auf uns Biker abgewälzt werden. .Ich bin der Meinung, das die Wanderer auf Grund ihrer Mehrheit, mehr im Wald anrichten, als wir Biker...


 
Hallo,

das ist ja auch einer unserer Hauptkritikpunkte an den Begründungen. Die Umgehungen entstehen vor allem durch Wanderer, werden *dann* auch durch Biker genutzt. Bei der Begehung haben wir auch deutlich an mindestens zwei Stellen etwas sehr Interessantes beweisen können: es gibt Umgehungen/Umfahrungen, die eher wie der ursprüngliche Hauptweg aussehen als dieser selbst. Das führt dazu, dass diese Umgehungen immer ausgeprägter werden. Hier kann man entweder akzeptieren, das der Weg nun einen neuen Verlauf hat oder man muss *sehr schnell* die Umfahrungen blockieren.
Eine Sperrung bringt da gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankmen (5. Oktober 2015)

Tausche Rad gegen Ps4 :'(


----------



## Sydes (6. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz platt fragen:

Wieviel Geld bräuchte denn der NP um Beschädigungen zu reparieren?
Würde da Geld nicht Türen öffnen und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Wege für Mountainbiker eben?

Ist ja nix Schlimmes, darf der NP gerne einfach sagen, dann kann man damit umgehen.
Ist in der heutigen Zeit mit klammen Kassen doch nichts ungewöhnliches, auch private finanzielle Hilfe anzunehmen.

Zeit heilt alle Wunden und Zeit ist Geld.
Und das meine ich nicht zickig, sondern frage aus echtem Interesse!


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Oktober 2015)

Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.
Der Nationalpark wird von Leuten aus dem Naturschutz etc geleitet. In solchen Kreisen wird klassischerweise (noch) das Wandern als einizige Natur-verbundene und damit Natur-kompatible Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen.
Wenn ein Weg repariert werden muss, weil er durch ein nicht-Natur-kompatible Beschäftigung beschädigt wurde, ist das nicht nur ein Ärgernis und finanzielles Problem. Es muss eben auch vor Ort gearbeitet werden, es ensteht Lärm, Unruhe, kollaterale Beschädigung.
In diese Sichtweise muss man sich zwängen, wenn man die Beweggründe verstehen will.


----------



## soul_ride (6. Oktober 2015)

Da muss ich Garrit zustimmen. Man muss sich in die Position der Protagonisten hineinversetzen deren Job und Leidenschaft es ist. Es geht im Prinzip bei der ganzen NP-MTB Diskussion gar nicht um die angeblichen Probleme "Wanderer vs. MTB" oder "Erosion" Das sind eben die klassichen, populären Begründungen die man auch der Presse, der Öffentlichkeit gut verkaufen kann und die auch in der Regel ohne weiteres geschluckt werden. Die werden leider auch zu oft gepflegt und immer wieder nach oben gebracht. Es wird aus einer Mücke oder einigen bedeuernswerten Einzelfällen immer ein riesen Fass aufgemacht. Viele Menschen die nichts mit MTB am Hut haben bilden sich so Ihr Meinung und denken "Ja klar, die Natur muss ja im NP geschützt werden, Mountainbiker richten Schäden an, fahren querfeldein und gefährden teils auch Wanderer..." Das kann man denen wegen der mangelhaften Aufklärung auch gar nicht weiter verübeln - aber der NP nutzt die Medien eben auch genau auf diese Weise. Ganz platt gesagt ist das langfristige Ziel auf NP Gebiet den Menschen/ Touristenstrom weiter zu bündeln, viele kleine Wege die bestimmte Areale zerschneiden verschwinden zu lassen und natürlich auch eigene Interessen und Ansichten durchzubekommen. Das läuft schon seit Jahren so mit den Skifahrern die vielleicht eine ähnlich schwache Lobby haben wie die Biker heute. Und auch der Harzklub ist sicherlich kein großer Freund des NP und kann so manche traurige Geschichte über viele schöne, alte und leider verschwundene Wanderwege erzählen. Aus meiner Sicht verschwindet mit jedem historischen alten Weg der dichtgemacht wird auch ein Stück Kulturgut im Harz...


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Darum geht es überhaupt nicht.
> Der Nationalpark wird von Leuten aus dem Naturschutz etc geleitet. In solchen Kreisen wird klassischerweise (noch) das Wandern als einizige Natur-verbundene und damit Natur-kompatible Freizeitbeschäftigung angesehen.
> Wenn ein Weg repariert werden muss, weil er durch ein nicht-Natur-kompatible Beschäftigung beschädigt wurde, ist das nicht nur ein Ärgernis und finanzielles Problem. Es muss eben auch vor Ort gearbeitet werden, es ensteht Lärm, Unruhe, kollaterale Beschädigung.
> In diese Sichtweise muss man sich zwängen, wenn man die Beweggründe verstehen will.


Und diese beschränkte Sichtweise ist der Kernpunkt der ganzen Diskussion:
Wanderer = Naturliebhaber = sollen Natur genießen dürfen
Mountainbiker = Naturzerstörer = haben mit Natur nix am Hut
Das lässt sich so schön gebetsmühlenartig wiederholen und es ist für Außenstehende so bequem, daran zu glauben. Wenn du weißt, wer der Böse ist, hat der Tag Struktur.
Das sind echt dicke Bretter! Umso wichtiger, dem Gegner keine Munition zu liefern. Das funktioniert allerdings nur begrenzt, weil man aus Gründen der Selbstachtung nicht unendlich devot sein kann. Ich liebe die Natur und bin ihretwegen eigentlich zum Mountainbiken gekommen. Pauschal zu unterstellen, mir wäre die Natur egal, empfinde ich als anmaßend/beleidigend.


----------



## DerBergschreck (11. Februar 2016)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> .Warum wird eigentlich immer nur davon gesprochen. .das Biker dieses so genannten chickenways verursachen? ??  Es gibt einige Sachen. .da is der Nationalpark selbst schuld. .das solche Wege entstehen. .durch zb umgestürzte Bäume die auf ausgeschilderten Wegen liegen ect. . DU weißt selbst, das auch viele chickenways durch Wanderer entstehen, aber auf uns Biker abgewälzt werden. .Ich bin der Meinung, das die Wanderer auf Grund ihrer Mehrheit, mehr im Wald anrichten, als wir Biker. .



Zustimmung. Aber leider lebt die NPV Harz nun mal in ihrer eigenen Welt, getreu dem Satz: "Ich habe meine Meinung, bitte kommen sie mir nicht mit Tatsachen."

Dass "nur" 9 von 15 Wegen gesperrt wurden, kann mich in keinster Weise beruhigen, da zu befürchten ist, dass die NPV im Lauf der Zeit hier noch nachlegen wird. Man nimmt eben einfach ein paar Wege mehr als aktuell eigentlich notwendig in die Liste auf und kann sich dann durch den Verzicht einiger der Sperrungen öffentlich als kompromissbereit darstellen, hat aber sein Ding zu 100% durchgezogen.

Ich fürchte, dass irgendwann die juristische Schiene gefahren werden muss, denn hier handelt es sich um eine Form von Machtmissbrauch, bei der der Naturschutz nur als vorgeschobener Grund instrumentalisiert wird.

Wenn ein Wanderweg wie der Goetheweg durch übermässige Nutzung Schaden nimmt, wird er auf 3,50 m Breite ausgebaut. Wenn ein Weg ggf. durch MTBler ein paar kleine Schäden abbekommt, wird er für MTBler gesperrt. Es werden Orte geschaffen, an denen Radfahren kriminell ist. So siehts aus in Deutschland im Jahr 2016.


----------



## Alpacca (11. Februar 2016)

soul_ride schrieb:


> .... Und auch der Harzklub ist sicherlich kein großer Freund des NP und kann so manche traurige Geschichte über viele schöne, alte und leider verschwundene Wanderwege erzählen. Aus meiner Sicht verschwindet mit jedem historischen alten Weg der dichtgemacht wird auch ein Stück Kulturgut im Harz...


Ich bin wahrlich kein Freund dieser Strategie, denn ich sitze ja auch gern auf dem Rad im Wald. Letztlich erhöht es ja auch den Nutzungsdruck auf dem verbleibenden Wegenetz. Da kann man sich natürlich streiten, ob das relevante Ausmaße annimmt oder diese 'Verdrängungstaktik' letztlich sogar zum Ausbleiben von Nutung/Fernbleiben von Touris führt. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die komplette Aufgabe von Wegen meiner Meinung nach die einzig konsequente und sinnvolle Strategie, jedenfalls viel sinnvoller als einzelne Nutzergruppen auszusperren, wenn man den Gedanken 'Natur vor Kultur'(den Weg sehe ich hier als kulturellen Eingriff in die Natur) zu Ende denkt. Ob das dann im Einzelfall sinnvoll zu begründen ist, das kann man wolh nur vor Ort und nach reiflicher Abwägung klären.


----------



## Sydes (11. Februar 2016)

Naja: das wissenschaftliche Niveau, auf der diese Entscheidungen seitens der NPV getroffen werden, entspricht ungefähr dem der Homöopathie. Unzählige gut begründete Stimmen werden einfach ausgeblendet, gute Ansätze nie weiter verfolgt, Beweise und deren Vertreter offen als Gegner verteufelt. So funktioniert einfach keine moderne Gesellschaft.
Ich bewundere die freundlichen Leute der IG Harz und des DIMB, die sich unermüdlich weiter um vernünftige Lösungen bemühen, obwohl sie schlichtweg nur als weitere Bittsteller behandelt werden und eben nicht als Partner. Vielleicht bringt irgendwann ein gekürzter Landeshaushalt wieder Möglichkeiten zu vernünftigen Verhandlungen mit sich. Ich hoffe jedenfalls darauf.

Edit:
Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass der Nationalpark eine Karte angefertigt hat, auf der alle gesperrten Wege (auch die zuletzt gesperrten) eingezeichnet sind!
Das finde ich super! Das verhindert Missverständnisse und hilft einem Nicht-Ortskundigen beim Planen! Ich warte darauf schon sehr lange!

http://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/aktuelles/downloads/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich den Link hier veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## tequesta (11. Februar 2016)

Die Karte ohne Wegbezeichungen/-namen ist für Nicht-Ortskundige nutzlos.


----------



## jaamaa (11. Februar 2016)

Jo,  schau sie mir auch gerade an. Sehr unvorteilhaft gestaltet. Obwohl ich alles kenne,  ist das nicht so leicht zuzuordnen. Nicht mal das können sie da vernünftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roundround (11. Februar 2016)

Der schöne Trail am Molkenhaus...

Na ja, dafür gibt es da jetzt einen Baumwipfelpfad, der sich barrierefrei und dezent in ein bis dahin relativ ruhiges Tal eingegliedert hat:



Quelle NDR


----------



## luCYnger (11. Februar 2016)

und ? wo is der Lift ?

oder wie komm ich da mit dem Rad auf den "Pfad"  ??



oder ist der etwa auch für MTB gesperrt ?


----------



## soul_ride (12. Februar 2016)

Danke Sydes  Diese Karte wollte ich just am heutigen Tage unter EHFMTB ebenfalls veröffentlichen. Der gesperrte "Weg" bei Torfhaus ist dieser kurze Kiesweg, hinter der NP-Info gerade runter zur Kreuzung (Schubensteineg). Spielt aber weniger eine Rolle, da man parallel die spaßigere Schlepplifttrasse weiterhin nutzen kann.


----------



## soul_ride (12. Februar 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> und ? wo is der Lift ?
> 
> oder wie komm ich da mit dem Rad auf den "Pfad"  ??
> 
> ...


Es gibt einen neuen Weg vom Burgberg zur Einstiegsplattform, das wäre die schnellste Variante von oben  Ist auch kein NP Gebiet...


----------



## DerBergschreck (12. Februar 2016)

Nochmal zu den Trails, die erst einmal weiterhin benutzbar sind, aber bei denen nach drei Jahren nochmal geprüft wird. Da besteht ja grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, dass sie dann ebenfalls gesperrt werden.
Wie wäre es denn umgekehrt, wenn man mal untersucht, was sich denn bei den jetzt gesperrten Trails in den nächsten drei Jahren ändern müsste, damit sie wieder frei gegeben würden? Bauliche Veränderungen, die ggf. Geld kosten? Kann man hier durch Spenden was machen?

Wie ist das eigentlich bei der Naturparkverwaltung: werden die Personen auf Lebenszeit dort bleiben, also wie eine Monarchie? Wer setzt sie ein, wählt sie aus, nach welchen Kriterien? Wer ist der Dienstherr, Vorgesetzte? Ist schon klar, dass die NPV weder Wanderern noch MTBlern Rechenschaft schuldig ist, aber es gibt doch immer eine höhere Ebene.


----------



## luCYnger (12. Februar 2016)

soul_ride schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Weg vom Burgberg zur Einstiegsplattform, das wäre die schnellste Variante von oben  Ist auch kein NP Gebiet...


hmm, 4,6 mio Euronen für 700m northshore-Pfad plus 300m Auffahrtrampen...
das hört sich recht üppig an !
dafür hätt man auch n schönen Bikepark bauen können..
.. oder noch besser ein Wander-Trail-Center, wo die Wanderer sich einen auswandern können, dann wär Ruhe und Platz im Harz für die Radler


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Februar 2016)

luCYnger schrieb:


> .. oder noch besser ein Wander-Trail-Center, wo die Wanderer sich einen auswandern können, dann wär Ruhe und Platz im Harz für die Radler



Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand. Vielleicht haben wir 2020 Reservate für Wanderer und Mountainbiker. Jäger sind davon natürlich ausgenommen, die dürfen überall herumballern. Denn Jagen ist ja gelebter Naturschutz.


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Februar 2016)

roundround schrieb:


> Quelle NDR



Dazu fällt einem wirklich überhaupt nichts mehr ein.
Dieses Konstrukt hat gerade Kopschütteln und Gelächter in der Runde ausgelöst.


----------



## fuxy (13. Februar 2016)

Ich war schon drauf, hätte es mir aber ein bisschen dezenter gewünscht.
In Österreich, Saalbach - Hinterlemm, gibts sowas auch, im Talschluß, aber es fällt kaum auf, da dezent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (15. Februar 2016)

Wie lange ist wohl noch der Wurmbergstieg befahrbar?
Wenn am Winterberg dieses Skiparadies gebaut wird, sollte die Ecke dann tot sein...


----------



## hasardeur (15. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn ich gegen den Ausbau von Skigebieten in deutschen Mittelgebirgen bin, bis der Golfstrom versiegt und es wieder kälter wird, so sind die Kommentare dort doch auch lesenswert. Am meisten hat mir das mit dem Skifahren abseits der Piste ohne Schnee gefallen. Kein Wunder, dass dabei der Boden leidet 

Nur vom Sommer kann ein Urlaubsort schon existieren, wenn man auf die richtigen Aktivitäten setzt (selbst Trend in den Alpen). Ich würde sogar sagen, dass Urlaubsgebiete in deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne Wintersport überleben lernen müssen, sonst verschlafen sie das eigene Begräbnis.


----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich bekomme jedes Mal Bauchschmerzen vor Wut und Schaum vorm Mund wenn ich an das Projekt "Skiarena Schierke" errinnert werde 
Die Erweiterung des Skigebiets am Wurmberg war schon krass, aber was da in Schierke jetzt entstehen soll haut einfach dem Fass den Boden raus.  Die verantwortlichen Personen die so ein Zustandekommen genehmigen, verachte ich bis auf´s Äusserste!

Nein, kleiner Biker...Du darfst hier demnächst nicht mehr lang radeln und mit Deinen Stollenreifen die Wege zerstören. Wir machen es mal gründlich und roden hier bald 40ha Waldbestand und bauen eine tolle Skiarena - natürlich allen Prognosen zur Klimaerwärmung zum Trotz!

Wenn Schneesicherheit und Tourismuseinnahmen über alles geht, dann frag ich mich doch warum man nicht beherzt weitere 850 Mio. in die Hand nimmt und den gesamten Wurm- und Winterberg auf 2500m NN aufschüttet? 
Dann wird es ordentlich!!


----------



## ohmtroll (16. Februar 2016)

Das ist beschlossene Sache, man freut sich über den privaten Investor für die Seilbahn und will wohl dieses Jahr Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Das heißt Abholzen. Dieses Jahr. Deswegen hoffe ich, daß man den Stieg und den Wald drumherum noch mal im historischen Originalzustand fahren/laufen und dokumentieren kann. 
Der "schöne" "Naturzustand" wird aber später keinen mehr interessieren, wenn die Schneekanonen da sind der Ski-Tourismus floriert. 
Und wenn die Seilbahn steht und im Sommer kostet, folgt sicher noch die Nutzung für ne Downhillstecke.


----------



## tommi101 (17. Februar 2016)

Ist eigentlich bekannt in welcher "Breite" der Hang abgeholzt wird? Man könnte ja in diesem Zuge eigentlich die Mauseklippen auch komplett freilegen, ist eh viel zu dunkel drumherum.
Die Talstation vom Lift wird ja wohl sinnigerweise in der Nähe vom neuen Parkhaus gebaut, das gibt dann schön viel Traffic-Chaos im ganzen Ort......Glückwunsch Schierke!!


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2016)

So, ich bin wieder da... 

Erstmal grundsätzlich: nein, das "nur" neun Wege gesperrt werden, erfreut uns nicht. Aber ihr könnt glauben: mehr war einfach nicht ´rauszuholen! Das werden alle Beteiligten bestätigen. Was jeder daraus macht, wird die IG Harz nicht kontrollieren können.
Außerdem enthalten diese neun Wege drei bis fünf Exemplare, die je nach Sicht uninteressant sind.
Und die "Gründe" für die Sperrungen lehnen wir nach wie vor ab. Ihr könnt davon ausgehen, dass wir das dem NP auch nachdrücklich dargelegt haben. Wir spielen mit offenen Karten, und das sieht in der Wahrnehmung das NP Harz ungefähr so aus:
- okay, es gibt seitens der MTBler doch bemerkenswerten Widerstand, wir können nicht ungefragt alles Durchnicken,
- die die DIMB IG Harz arbeitet nach Möglichkeit mit uns zusammen, aber:
- sie wird auch weitere Änderungen hinterfragen und auch öffentlich dagegen argumentieren.
Wir werden dieses Jahr auch nutzen, in richtung Wiedereröffnung einzelner Trails zu arbeiten.
Die Frage nach der juristischen Keule beschäftigt uns (da sind mind. 3 Juristen involviert) seit Anfang an und ist:
- schwierig,
- langwierig,
- teuer
und deshalb letzter Ausweg, nach dessen Beschreitung uns aber ein generelles Blockieren seitens des NP nicht wundern sollte.
Wichtiger ist es, Tourismus, Wirtschaft und Öffentlichkeit immer mehr zu involvieren.
Und wenn ich mir das so überlege...Mountainbiken als Ersatz für Wintersport, auch in verlängerter Saison, sollte ein guter Kompromiss für alle Seiten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (21. Februar 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> So, ich bin wieder da...
> 
> Erstmal grundsätzlich: nein, das "nur" neun Wege gesperrt werden, erfreut uns nicht. Aber ihr könnt glauben: mehr war einfach nicht ´rauszuholen!



Glauben wir. Ich finds toll, wie ihr euch ins Zeug legt


----------



## komamati-san (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo Gerrit et al. 
Auch von meiner Seite ein großes Dankeschön für euer Engagement. 
Als Hauptstädter sind mir die gesperrten Wege nur teilweise geläufig, die Karte der NPV ist nicht selbsterklärend. Für eine vernünftige Tourplanung vorab wäre es m. E. sinnvoll, die gesperrten Wege in Openstreetmap mit dem Attribut 'bicycle=no' zu versehen, und evtl. vorhandene singletrail-Abstufungen raus zunehmen. 
Wie das ganze dann aus schaut, wenn es über openandromap gerendert ist, muss man dann sehen. Das ist ja das schöne an OSM, dass man tagesaktuell sein kann.
Ich würde es machen, aber bis auf die Wege um den Ecker-stausee kann ich nur danebenliegen. Deshalb: Ortskundige vor!

LG komamati-san


----------



## battiwr (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo komamati san, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest du die klarnamen der trails haben, um sie dann auf OSM für bikes zu sperren. 
Wozu? Entweder möchtest du gerade dort deine Tour lang führen oder eben gerade nicht. Die locals haben hier schon mehrmals das Konfliktpotential der gesperrten trails erklärt und wollen die Wege nicht durch Öffentlichmachung noch stärker bekannt machen.


----------



## Sydes (27. Februar 2016)

@battiwr Was "Locals" wollen ist doch sch...egal?! Warum sollte es wichtiger sein, was Leute wollen, die näher dran wohnen als andere????
Auf gesperrten Wegen wird hier niemand fahren wollen, wir sind doch alle gut erzogen und halten uns an Regeln!
Also solange die Trails offiziell gesperrt sind, sollten sie auch offiziell und mit Klarnamen als gesperrt angegeben sein. Damit wird das planen für viele Leute einfacher.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja letztendlich die Sache  von der NPV  eine allgemein verständliche Karte  zu erarbeiten. Warum sollten das andere machen? 

Ich persönlich habe jedoch immer so meine Probleme Karten zu deuten. Und je älter ich werde, umso schwieriger wird das


----------



## komamati-san (27. Februar 2016)

@battiwr: natürlich will ich die gesperrten Wege bei der tourplanung aussparen. Um das vorab vernünftig zu tun, wäre die Kennzeichnung auf OSM sinnvoll, weil ich nur noch mit elektronischen Karten hantiere. 
Die trails des Harzes sind eh alle schon auf OSM, da gibt es nichts mehr wo man irgendwas mehr bekannt machen könnte.

Stimmt, eigentlich könnte auch die NPV  das taggen übernehmen. Da glaub ich aber jetzt nicht wirklich dran...
Pro-aktiv seis Pannier!


----------



## Sydes (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Schwierigkeiten damit, das Problem hier zu begreifen.
Meiner Meinung nach, ist das ein Schritt Richtung Mountainbiker, den die NPV hier gemacht hat. Hasifisch hat mit vielen anderen darum gekämpft, das hier möglichst wenig Sperrungen auf uns zu kommen. Als Grundlage zum vernünftigen Umgang miteinander, ist eine offizielle Karte mit genauen Beschreibungen schon mal nicht schlecht. Das zeigt immerhin, dass MTBler als große Nutzergruppe anerkannt wurden.
Hier jetzt zu sagen, dass man aber mehr erwartet hätte, finde ich doof. Auch dem Argument, dass eine offizielle Sperrliste/karte nur dazu führen würde, dass hier den "Locals" die tollen Trails abgelaufen werden, möchte ich nicht folgen.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat sich der NP Harz lange Zeit gegen einen runden Tisch gewehrt und lange Zeit wurden MTBler mit ihren Wünschen nicht wahrgenommen. Und diese erste(!) Karte von offizieller Seite lässt da doch klar auf einen Wandel hoffen!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2016)

Naja, also auf der Karte sind 90% der Trails im NP nun verboten, wegen derer ich die letzten 10 Jahre in den Harz gefahren bin. Tolle Wurst. Man kann das nicht ernsthaft als Erfolg werten. Im Gegenteil.


Ich verstehe aber das Problem von @komamati-san nicht: kann man die pdf nicht einfach der OSM unterlegen, dann sieht man es doch sofort? So ungenau kann das doch nicht sein. Und ja, ich halte es für SEHR sinnvoll, da nur einige Handvoll Leute wissen, was tatsächlich gesperrt ist, und vor Ort wird keiner wegen einem Schild seine Tour abbrechen.


----------



## jaamaa (28. Februar 2016)

Sydes schrieb:


> Ich habe Schwierigkeiten damit, das Problem hier zu begreifen.
> Meiner Meinung nach, ist das ein Schritt Richtung Mountainbiker, den die NPV hier gemacht hat. Hasifisch hat mit vielen anderen darum gekämpft, das hier möglichst wenig Sperrungen auf uns zu kommen. Als Grundlage zum vernünftigen Umgang miteinander, ist eine offizielle Karte mit genauen Beschreibungen schon mal nicht schlecht. Das zeigt immerhin, dass MTBler als große Nutzergruppe anerkannt wurden.
> Hier jetzt zu sagen, dass man aber mehr erwartet hätte, finde ich doof. Auch dem Argument, dass eine offizielle Sperrliste/karte nur dazu führen würde, dass hier den "Locals" die tollen Trails abgelaufen werden, möchte ich nicht folgen.
> 
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, hat sich der NP Harz lange Zeit gegen einen runden Tisch gewehrt und lange Zeit wurden MTBler mit ihren Wünschen nicht wahrgenommen. Und diese erste(!) Karte von offizieller Seite lässt da doch klar auf einen Wandel hoffen!


Das sehe ich anders! 

Weil die NPV letztendlich nur einen Teil der Wege gesperrt hat als ursprünglich geplant, kann man ja nicht unbedingt von Akzeptanz und Entgegenkommen sprechen. Natürlich klingt es in der Öffentlichkeit gut...  ist ja bestimmt auch so gewollt, jedoch erstmal alles unter nicht haltbaren Argumenten zu sperren und dann einen Teil großherzig zu erlassen, ist ja nun keine Grundlage für ein vernünftiges Miteinander. 

Sicherlich ist es ein Erfolg der IG, dass es nun weniger Wege sind, denn ohne dieser würde es spätestens in ein paar Jahren kein Mountainbiken auf Trails im Harz geben... und auch nicht mehr so viele Wanderer und Tourismus... und keine Skigebiete...  keine stinkende Brockenbahn... befriedigend sollte das aber nicht sein. 

Da versuchen einige Wenige seit Jahren unter dem Deckmantel einer Behörde ihr Weltbild von einer optimalen  Gestaltung einer Landschaft umzusetzen. Dass das teils sehr umstritten ist,  zeigt sich auch  bei anderen National Park Projekten in Deutschland,  wie zB  auf Rügen. Leider lässt sich die Masse  von dem doch so seriösen Namen blenden und denkt bei Nationalpark gleich an Umweltschutz in Perfektion. 
Der eigentliche Auftrag den eine NPV umzusetzen hat, wird hier massiv missachtet! 

Alle Vorschläge, ein Entgegenkommen, verschiedene Konzepte und Lösungsvorschläge  der IG Harz wurden doch mehr oder weniger nicht berücksichtigt. Daher fällt es mir folglich schwer diese haltlose Willkür seitens  der NPV so einfach zu akzeptieren, auch da ich weiß, das man es um ein vielfaches besser machen kann. 

Also können wir sicherlich von einen Erfolg der IG Harz sprechen,  jedoch nicht von einem Entgegenkommen der Nationalpark Verwaltung!


----------



## battiwr (28. Februar 2016)

@Sydes es sind die locals,die durch ihre Arbeit in der ig-harz gegen die npv vorgehen. Da es von beiden seiten keine endgültige Position gibt, und durch mehr biker auf trails, die ig- Harz nicht gestärkt wird,sondern eher geschwächt, geben sie keine tips im Netz.

Die Karte allein ist genug Informationen. Alle gesperrten trails sollten am Anfang und am Ende durch Schilder  gekennzeichnet werden,da nicht jeder online sein Tour plant sondern mit Karte ganz oldschool. Ebenso unter dem Verbots Schild für Räder sollte ein Verbots Schild für gehstöcke mit Metallspitze geben.diese lockern den Boden einige cm tief auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komamati-san (28. Februar 2016)

Ich habe jetz mal in OSM stichprobenhaft nachgeguckt, was alles schon als bicycle=no getaggt ist. Märchenweg, Ettersklippenweg: alles schon als gesperrt markiert.
Wie sagte meine Mutter immer: erst schaun, dann schrein!

Leider ist die Darstellung auf Locus & ElevateSVG Rendertheme eines für Radfahren gesperrten Wegs kaum zu erkennen: dünne hellblaue Kreuzchen, da muss man schon nahe ranzoomen. Ärgerlich.
Diese Kreuzchen werden noch schlechter erkennbar, wenn der Weg eine Farbe wg. MTB-Schwierigkeit bekommt. 

Ob man den MTB-Schwierigkeitsgrad überhaupt getagged läßt, wenn der Weg gesperrt ist, ist jetzt mal eine globale MTB Ethik-Frage, und hier sicherlich off-topic. Könnte ja im DIMB diskutiert werden, letztendlich ist der OSMler vor Ort aber eh am längeren Hebel.

Soweit also alles schön, nur eines ist mir aufgefallen: Der Bremer Weg (die Ilse runter) ist in der NPV-Karte komplett bis Ilsenburg als gesperrt markiert, während ich in Erinnerung habe dass nur der obere Teil bis zum großen Sandtal nicht befahren werden darf. Wenn die NPV-Karte Recht hat, wärs echt schade!


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2016)

Um NOCHMAL ein paar Sachen klarzustellen.
Nein, es ist absolut gesehen weder erfreulich noch irgendwie als Erfolg zu betrachten, wenn überhaupt irgendwelche Wege im NP Harz für Mountainbiker gesperrt sind/bleiben/werden. Auch sind die Gründe dafür aus unsere Sicht fast zur Gänze fachlich falsch, politisch motiviert und/oder entstehen aus einer Mischung aus Unwissen und Ignoranz sowie einem auch von einigen unserer "Kollegen" verzerrten Bild des Mountainbikers.
Positiv an der aktuellen Entwicklung ist der Status, überhaupt mit der NPV in eine vernünftige Kommunikation gekommen zu sein, das Sperren einiger Wege verhindert zu haben und - außerhalb der Auseinandersetzung mit dem NP - festzustellen, dass wir gar nicht so allein und isoliert dastehen, wie es sich vor Kurzem noch darstellte: weder sind die organisierten Wanderer grundsätzlich feindlich dem Mountainbiken gegenüber eingestellt, noch sind es die Förster und Jäger und der Großteil der nicht organisierten Wanderer und Fußgänger. Ich persönlich bin da im letzten Jahr in einigen Gesprächen völlig und positiv überrascht wurden.

Der Ilse-Randweg ist übrigens seit Jahren komplett gesperrt, schon lange vor den aktuellen Sperrungen und der Diskussion. Wir raten schon seit langem, dort wegen der Sperrung und den teils gefährlichen Engstellen höchsten in "Nebenzeiten" zu fahren. Sperrung ist trotzdem falsch, Hinweise wären viel besser.


----------



## Sydes (28. Februar 2016)

Das schlechte Image der Mountainbiker ist, meiner Meinung nach, nicht auf den Supersecrettrails entstanden, auf denen zwei nicht-locals zuviel ein paar Reifenspuren hinterlassen haben, sondern eher durch riesige Radgruppen, die sich an Feiertagen usw. durch die Menschenmassen eine Schneise schlagen.

Da sich trotz bisheriger Geheimhaltung Probleme entwickelt haben, könnte man ja mal die andere Richtung versuchen und alle MTBler in ein Boot holen. Um es mal ganz böse zu sagen: Ich bin mir sicher, dass genügend Leute, die hier nach Geheimhaltung schreien, einfach nur ein komisches Geltungsbedürfnis haben. "Mein Trail darf nur der sehen, der MICH persönlich darum bittet!" Wers braucht...

Die Arbeit der NPV weist in Bezug auf den fairen Umgang mit uns natürlich Fehler auf.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Februar 2016)

Sydes schrieb:


> ...
> Da sich trotz bisheriger Geheimhaltung Probleme entwickelt haben, könnte man ja mal die andere Richtung versuchen und alle MTBler in ein Boot holen. Um es mal ganz böse zu sagen: Ich bin mir sicher, dass genügend Leute, die hier nach Geheimhaltung schreien, einfach nur ein komisches Geltungsbedürfnis haben. "Mein Trail darf nur der sehen, der MICH persönlich darum bittet!" Wers braucht...


 
Anmerkungen dazu:
- Geheimhaltung gibt es heute ja nicht mehr, nur klägliche Versuche,
- ich persönlich bin trotzdem nicht der Meinung, das ich jedem Unbekannten jeden von mir gefahrenen Trail pauschal auf die Nase binden muss, dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und irgendwo auch die Bereitschaft. Und ja, würde ich eine Tour mit Unbekannten fahren und ich würde merken, das sind Hornochsen, fahre ich mit denen keine Secrets.
- das schreckliche Bild vom MTBler kommt natürlich eher von den Heuschreckenschwärmen auf den Kieswegen. Das ist den MTB-Feinden aber egal, also kann es uns auch egal sein.

Wie ich in einem anderen thread schon schrieb: den Problemgruppen ist unsere Arbeit völlig egal und die sind an irgendwelchen Zusammenarbeiten und Informationen schlicht nicht interessiert. Ist Mist und für uns schlimm, aber schwer zu ändern.
Für die Gegenseite natürlich Futter.


----------



## battiwr (28. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## toschi (28. Februar 2016)

Sydes schrieb:


> Das schlechte Image der Mountainbiker ist, meiner Meinung nach, nicht auf den Supersecrettrails entstanden, auf denen zwei nicht-locals zuviel ein paar Reifenspuren hinterlassen haben, sondern eher durch riesige Radgruppen, die sich an Feiertagen usw. durch die Menschenmassen eine Schneise schlagen...


Kann nicht der Grund sein für die Sperrungen, auf den gesperrten Wegen trifft man keine Menschenmassen.
Problem an Menschenmassen ist halt immer das sie, egal wie breit der Weg ist, immer die volle Wegbreite beanspruchen.
Ich stimme aber zu das der Konflikt z.B. auf dem Goetheweg o.ä. entsteht, wer da an Sonn- Feiertagen biken geht ist selber schuld.

Grund ist wohl eher der schlechte Zustand einiger Wege der Seitens der NPV den Bikern zugeschrieben wird, dabei sind häufig die Wanderer dafür verantwortlich.
Den Ansatz über die IG Harz sich an der Wegpflege zu beteiligen halte ich für ein probates Mittel um Engagement zu zeigen und positives Feedback an die NPV zu geben.

Der Vorfall auf dem Märchenweg wo ein einzelnes schwarzes bikendes Schaf auf eine missgestimmte Wanderin traf war nur der Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte.


----------



## sommy25 (13. April 2016)

Noch mal für mich, Märchenweg und Magdeburger Weg darf ich auch in der Woche mit einem MTB nicht befahren? Wie sieht das Verbotsschild aus? Fahrrad durchgestrichen?


----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2016)

Sperrungen gelten immer und nicht nur an Wochenenden.  Eine Sperrung des  Magdeburger ist mir nicht bekannt, sollte also befahrbar sein... sofern man es schafft. Und wie ein Verbotsschild aussieht... keine Ahnung.


----------



## sommy25 (13. April 2016)

Habe das hier gefunden. Mit Foto. Demnach wäre Magdeburger nicht gesperrt. 







http://www.harz-wanderkarten.de/harz-meldungen.php
aus 12/2015



> *Weitere Wege und Trails für Mountainbiker im Nationalpark Harz gesperrt*
> Im Niedersächsischen Teil des Nationalpark Harz sind ab diesem Jahr mehrere Wege für Mountainbiker tabu. Bisher gab es hier für Radfahrer keine Einschränkungen. Die Nationalparkverwaltung sperrt folgende Bereiche:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. April 2016)

Jo, so oder so ähnlich.

Was ich ja noch nie gelesen hatte... " n Sachsen-Anhalt arrangieren sich Mountainbiker bereits seit einigen Jahren mit Wegesperrungen, wie denen im Bereich des Hohnekamms und im Ilsetal."
Arrangieren... das klingt schon etwas seltsam!  Der Duden definiert das so:  [trotz gegensätzlicher Standpunkte] eine Übereinkunft treffen, sich verständigen und eine Lösung für etwas finden

Ich lach mich schlapp :-D


----------



## Ritter Runkel (14. April 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Jo, so oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Was ich ja noch nie gelesen hatte... " n Sachsen-Anhalt arrangieren sich Mountainbiker bereits seit einigen Jahren mit Wegesperrungen, wie denen im Bereich des Hohnekamms und im Ilsetal."
> Arrangieren... das klingt schon etwas seltsam!  Der Duden definiert das so:  [trotz gegensätzlicher Standpunkte] eine Übereinkunft treffen, sich verständigen und eine Lösung für etwas finden
> ...



Ich arrangiere mich durchaus mit den Wegesperrungen, d.h., ich finde trotz gegensätzlicher Standpunkte eine Lösung. Der Text trifft's genau.


----------



## Hasifisch (14. April 2016)

Nun ja - dem Schmidt Buch Verlag unterstelle ich eine ziemliche Offenheit dem NP gegenüber, da kann man das schon mal so formulieren.
Da arrangiert sich niemand mit irgendwas.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Juni 2016)

Ich sage nun mal offiziell, die IG Harz ist aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht. Es hat zwar niemand geschlafen, aber naja... 
Nach diversen beruflichen und privaten Baustellen wird nun hier wieder mehr Zeit und Engagement investiert, dazu in den nächsten Tagen mehr. Es gibt nun aber ein ganz neues, sehr dringendes Thema, mit dem wir uns beschäftigen müssen.
Ich hatte vor kurzem ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit dem neu hier angemeldeten Torsten Heinicke. Im Laufe dieses Gespräches erwähnte er den "Fall Rammelsberg". Dort hatte letztes Jahr jemand potentiell tödliche Fallen für Radfahrer installiert, sogar das LKA ermittelte. Davon hatte ich bereits - wie viele andere sicher auch - über die Medien erfahren.
Was mich nun aber ein zweites Mal fast umhaut: der Weg ist aktuell für Mountainbiker gesperrt.
Diese Sperrung ist aus zwei Gründen ein sehr großer Fehler. Zum einen scheint sie ohne Beteiligung, Information oder Berücksichtigung der Meinung von Mountainbikern erfolgt zu sein.
Zum anderen wird hier ein schlimmes Zeichen gesetzt: Der vorsätzliche Angriff auf Mountainbiker mit Verletzungs/Tötungsabsicht führt in der Konsequenz zum Erfolg. Das ist ein Aufruf an bzw. ein Steilpass für alle bornierten vermeintlichen "Wanderwegeigentümer", doch einfach ein Falle zu bauen und die Behörden dann den Rest machen zu lassen. Allein aus dem zweiten Grund darf diese Sperrung auf keinen Fall bleiben!
Um dagegen vorgehen zu können, ist eure Mitarbeit dringend erforderlich. Wir brauchen alles Material wie Zeitungsartikel, auch online, Bilder, eigene Meinungen von Kennern des Weges etc pp. Mit diesem Material werden wir eine Strategie entwickeln, um diese Sperrung zu entfernen und vor allem um die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren.
Alles, was ihr finden könnt, bitte hier posten!
Außerdem werden wir nächsten Mittwoch am späten Nachmittag/Abend ein Ortsbegehung durchführen, gern auch mit dem MTB, um uns dort ein umfassendes Bild zu machen.
Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe,
Grüße,
Garrit


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juni 2016)

Hatte auf dem  besagten Trails nicht auch der örtliche MTB Verein trainiert... und zwar auch mit der Jugendmannschaft, also Kinder? 
Wo ist dann der Verein,  was hat er dagegen unternommen?


----------



## Bogeyman (6. Juni 2016)

Das Schild hing am 1.6.2014 an der Hütte auf der Halde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (7. Juni 2016)

Hab mir an son scheiss Draht mal den Rist tief eingeschnitten, nicht lustig wenn ich daran denke an sowas in Höhe Hals hängen zu bleiben.

Kam bei den Nachforschungen irgendwas raus? Oder wurde schnell eingestellt?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
um dieses Schild geht es nicht. Es gibt jetzt ein neues, offizielles der Stadt Goslar. Wir arbeiten dran!


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juni 2016)

Aktuell: wir "erarbeiten" gerade einen Ortstermin. Nächsten Samstag wird es noch nichts, sondern es geht so in Richtung Mitte/Ende nächste Woche. ICh mache das dann auch hier noch bekannt.


----------



## soul_ride (12. Juni 2016)

Kurz was anderes: Wie kaputt gefahren durch Holzerntemaschinen ist denn der "Schindelstieg" ab Sodansweg?! Soviel zum immer mal wieder von der NP-Verwaltung aufgegriffenen Thema "Erossion der Wege reduzieren" Dachte ich spinne heute als ich das gesehen habe - auch drumherum sieht's Heavy aus im Wald...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juni 2016)

Ist der Bereich Schindelstieg (du meinst oberhalb der "Weißen Steine"?) definitiv im NP? Dort wird seit Jahren übel gewühlt.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juni 2016)

Ach ja: nächsten Samstag 15:00 Uhr Ortsbegehung am Rammelsberg!


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Juni 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist der Bereich Schindelstieg (du meinst oberhalb der "Weißen Steine"?) definitiv im NP? Dort wird seit Jahren übel gewühlt.


Nach einem kurzen Blick auf die Karte vom NP; Antwort: eindeutig ja.


----------



## dezilaiceps (12. Juni 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach ja: nächsten Samstag 15:00 Uhr Ortsbegehung am Rammelsberg!


Wo wollen wir uns treffen, am Parkplatz Maltermeisterturm?


----------



## fuxy (13. Juni 2016)

Vom Parkplatz Maltermeister Turm kommt Ihr direkt hoch zu dem Ausgangspunkt der Strecke.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. Juni 2016)

So, wir haben uns das mal am letzten Sonntag angesehen. Die Schilder sind so und allgemein nicht haltbar. Wir werden jetzt erstmal ein Begründung der Sperrung anfordern und dann sehen wir weiter.
Schöne Strecken dort übrigens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2016)

Ist dieser Weg für uns gesperrt?
In der Karte "_Für Radfahren und Mountainbiking gesperrte Wege im NP Harz_" kann ich das nicht erkennen. Außerdem führen meines Wissen zwei VB-Arena-Harz-Routen (O8 und O9) darauf entlang.
In der OSM-Datenbank ist dieser Weg als für Radfahrer gesperrter (bicycle=no) Weg eingetragen. Das ist m.M.n. falsch.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Juni 2016)

Sollte offiziell fahrbar sein... also falsch bei OSM. 
Nur, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die kurze Verbindung vom Magdeburger zu dem Trail am Anfang sollte nicht mehr existieren


----------



## _torsten_ (27. Juni 2016)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sollte offiziell fahrbar sein... also falsch bei OSM.
> Nur, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, die kurze Verbindung vom Magdeburger zu dem Trail am Anfang sollte nicht mehr existieren


Danke! Werde ich in OSM mal ändern.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2016)

Es gab Post vom NP. Dort wird gerade der MTB-Flyer überarbeitet. Ich bitte um Feedback und stelle den Entwurf des NP hier ein:


----------



## reizhusten (15. Juli 2016)

Es sollte unbedingt ein Link eingearbeitet werden, wo man die gesperrten Wege findet. Unter dem Link dann auch eine informative Übersichtskarte einstellen. 
Es ist nahezu unmöglich, eine Karte, wo die Wege eingezeichnet sind, zu finden, geschweige denn eine Liste. Nur die Liste von 2012 findet man nach ewiger Suche "auf Anhieb", von den aktuellen ganz zu schweigen. Selbst die Liste ist ein Witz, weil dort irgendwelche Insiderwegenamen benutzt werden, aber keine amtlichen Namen, die man so nicht in anderem Kartenmaterial findet. Die sind den Lokals vielleicht bekannt, aber nicht den Touristen. Selbst auf der Beschilderung im Park stehen diese Namen nicht. Beispiel: "Pfad an der unteren Peseke" oder "Höllenstieg am Blumentopf". Etwas Professionalität der NP-Verwaltung kann man schon erwarten.


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Juli 2016)

Sieh es mal so: genau deshalb ist der NP jetzt endlich so professionell und bittet uns um Hilfe! 
Die fehlenden Sperrungen wären auch einer meiner Kritikpunkte. Letztlich glaube ich, dass der Flyer, um sinnvoll zu sein, um eine weitere Doppelseite ergänzt werden muss.


----------



## reizhusten (15. Juli 2016)

Lass dir ein angemessenes Beraterhonorar auszahlen, wenn du schon deren Arbeit machst


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2016)

Mist - ich habe drei Absätze gelesen, dann hats mir gereicht.
Ich brauche mich als MTBler nicht derart belehren zu lassen - wenn, dann über die Besonderheiten des NP. Die Dimb Trailrules reichen abgedruckt völlig aus. Dazu ein paar Verhaltensregeln zum NP mit Nennung der erlaubten Wege und gut. Noch ein paar warme Worte zur schönen Natur und dem Luchs und Tralala.
Für wen soll denn der Zettel sein?
Doch nicht für Herrn Knolle zur Absolution und Abbitte der Schandtaten, die man auf Hstieg, Bstieg und Estieg begangen hat.


----------



## battiwr (15. Juli 2016)

Einen link nur als QR Code reicht in den meisten Fällen aus. Dann müssen nicht noch mehr Bäume sterben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (15. Juli 2016)

Lächerlich... sowas zu entwerfen!
Da steht nichts drin, was der Mountainbikesport ausübende Besucher nicht schon wüsste. Viel Blablabla  und Schöngerede.  Das Wesentliche wird dort überhaupt nicht erwähnt. Und bei dem einzig Sinnvollen, den DIMB Trailrules, bedient man sich bei den Institutionen die man all die Zeit nicht respektiert und teils ignoriert hat.


----------



## luCYnger (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn es nicht so ein Trauerspiel wäre , was einem von denen vorgegaukelt wird,
wäre es zum totlachen 

naturnaher Wald, empfindliche Natur blabla

haha, wieso wird dann im Nationalpark mit Harvestern rumgeshreddert ? und von denen auch noch Ölspuren vom feinsten gelegt ?


----------



## Frankmen (15. Juli 2016)

--- R1 und der Radwanderroute 3 „Harz-Wald-Tour“. Alle Touren nutzen ein sehr kleinen Teil wenig befestigtes Wegenetz im gebirgigen Nationalparkgebiet, das neben einigem Fahr können auch eine Portion Kondition verlangt. ------ 

das Ding ist nur für Radler, gibt es auch einen für Fußgänger? Wo drinnen steht Stöcker in Speichen stecken verboten

ich verstehe das alles nicht, möchte doch nur ab und an mal eine Runde Radeln.


----------



## michi220573 (15. Juli 2016)

Das Foto oben rechts ist spiegelverkehrt.


----------



## Frankmen (16. Juli 2016)

habe mal darüber geschlafen....

der Zettel ist in der Form überflüssig! da nehme ich doch lieber gleich den von der Arena Harz.
also ab damit in den Papierkorb!
sitzen sechs, und von vorne!

besser ist *UNTERWEGS IM HARZ *
ordentlich Reklame, schön, toll, Naturschutz, Fortbewegungsarten, und........
Trommelwirbel......
fair on trails , oder wie es gerade so aktuell heißt.

das ist zu Zeit so wichtig, und der Gedanke fehlt total!

bis bald im Wald


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2016)

Das stimmt.....
Jedoch bei der Fair in Trails Variante, die sich ja überall sehr bewährt hat und auch vorgeschlagen wurde, wäre ja der Biker mit dem Wanderer gleichgestellt. Dieses Weltbild ist aber leider für die NPV  irgendwie nicht vorstellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2016)

Nehmt doch mal den Frust raus und versucht das unter dem Aspekt eines Schrittes in die richtige Richtung zu betrachten. Die ersten Schritte haben selten sofort ans Ziel geführt.


----------



## battiwr (16. Juli 2016)

Die bilder sind schlecht gewählt.Einfach mal 3 Schauspieler engagieren ,die sich im wald freundlich lachend als biker und wanderer begegnen, würde ich mir wünschen.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Juli 2016)

Naja...  mit Frust hat das wirklich nichts zu tun. Finde das eher erschreckend!


----------



## hasardeur (16. Juli 2016)

Dann nochmal ein qualifizierter Beitrag von mir. Offensichtliche Fehler, wie spiegelverkehrte Bilder gehören korrigiert. Ich fände ebenfalls ein Bild gut, dass eine freundliche Begegnung zwischen Wanderer und Biker zeigt, optimalerweise auf einem schmalen Trail und nicht auf einem breiten Wirtschaftsweg. Ebenfalls wäre ein leicht einzugebende Link gut, unter dem man die gesperrten Wege finden kann, möglichst mit Karte. Ein QR- Code kann unterstützend dazu, für alle diejenigen, die sich damit auskennen.

Ich finde gut, das sich die NPV hier offiziell zur Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB bekennt. Das demonstriert Anerkennung und ist sicher der Verdienst der IG-Arbeit mit Garrit und Christian vornweg.

Dieser Flyer soll in meinen Augen NICHT alle Probleme lösen und alle Fragen klären. Er definiert ein paar Verhaltensgrundsätze, die wir wohl alle teilen. Selbst der Vorrang der Wanderer ist hier richtig beschrieben, da er sich lediglich auf die Rücksicht vor dem Schwächeren und nicht auf Nutzungsprivilegien bezieht. Insofern alles schick, auch wenn es nur ein kleines Faltblatt ist, das eben nicht Unmengen an Informationen liefern kann.


----------



## jaamaa (17. Juli 2016)

Dann sag ich es auch nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit - so ein Flyer ist überflüssig!... auch in einer überarbeitete Version!

Wer soll das Lesen.? Wer will das Lesen? Wichtig wäre einzig und allein eine vernünftige und allgemein verständliche  Information über die gesperrten Wege. Wie soll man das in einem Flyer umsetzen? Das hat die NPV bis jetzt noch nicht einmal anständig auf ihrer Website geschafft.

Auch allen weiteren Informationen wie Verhaltensregeln oder  der Bezug auf die  DIMB  Trail Rules halte ich  für sehr bedenklich.  
Ich weiß wie ich mich  beim Biken benehmen muss.  Das muss mir nun wirklich niemand mehr erklären! Die die es nicht wissen, werden auch in Zukunft  Inhalte aus solch einen Flyer nicht umsetzen. Und sich auf die DIMB zu berufen, suggeriert  natürlich in erster Linie eine Zusammenarbeit und auch eine Übereinstimmung grundsätzlicher Dinge der beiden Institutionen. Damit werden aber die ursprünglichen Probleme unter den Tisch gekehrt und alles schön geredet.
Es ist nämlich  immer noch Fakt, dass die NP Verwaltung einfach Wege gesperrt hat, obwohl es  auch anders Lösungen gegeben hätte. Aber man hat  die Belange  , Einwände und Vorschläge der Biker, die IG Harz und auch die DIMB ignoriert und sein Ding einfach durchgezogen. Daher kann ich diesen momentanen Status einfach nicht gutheißen und habe auch keine Ambitionen bei der Umsetzung des Flyers mitzuwirken.
Bei einer Rücknahme der Sperrungen und einem Entscheid für die bessere 'Fair on Trails ' Variante, wäre mein  Engagement und auch das vieler anderer garantiert ausgeprägter!

Deshalb ....  was ist die Grundlage dieser Diskussion hier?  Doch etwas was wir so nie wollten, was aber anscheinend mittlerweile jeder irgendwie akzeptiert hat!? 

Schon komisch...


----------



## hasardeur (17. Juli 2016)

@jaamaa: Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, aber Du schilderst lediglich Deine Perspektive. Ich glaube kaum, dass alles, was Du für Dich in Anspruch nimmst, verallgemeinert werden kann. Weit mehr noch, wenn es der IG nicht gelungen wäre, der NPV deutlich zu machen, dass WIR keine Natur-Rowdys sind, wäre die IG nicht einmal so weit gekommen, wie sie heute ist. Aber es gibt da eben noch sehr viele andere Menschen und auch MTBer, denen ich auf meinen Touren recht häufig begegne. Paradoxerweise sind es sehr oft solche Biker, denen die breiten Forststrassen ausreichen und die kaum auf die Idee kommen würden, unseren Sport so auszuüben, wie wir es tun.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Juli 2016)

Aber was sollen diese "ganzen anderen Menschen" denn mit so einem Zettel, in dem sie oberlehrerhaft zugetextet werden?

Wäre denn für so eine (mehr oder weniger) Marketingaktion des NP nicht eine positivere Formulierungsweise angebrachter - mit konkreten Informationen zu erlaubt/verboten anstelle nebulõsen Miteinandergeschwafels?

So habe ich weiter das Gefühl, die Grundaussage ist "bleibt fort, und wenn ihr doch kommt, werden wir es euch so unangenehm wie möglich machen".


----------



## jaamaa (18. Juli 2016)

@hasardeur
Sicher ist dies meine Sichtweise. Ob mit oder ohne Flyer... spielt für mich eigentlich  auch keine Rolle. Das Medium wird sicherlich erscheinen, seine Abnehmer finden und alle werden es ach so toll finden. Trotzdem ist die Vorgehensweise  nicht richtig. Vernünftige und verständliche Informationen auf der Webseite wären viel wichtiger gewesen.

Was ich aber mit 'meiner Perspektive' eigentlich deutlich machen wollte, ist die Tatsache, dass  hier mittlerweile über Sachen diskutiert  wird deren Basis das damalige Sperren der Trails zu Grunde liegt.  Das gerät meines Erachtens immer weiter  in den Hintergrund.  
Sicher wäre ohne die IG Harz weit mehr gesperrt worden... das weiß ich, denn ich bin auch ein Teil der IG. Jedoch bin ich mit der Entscheidung der NPV die Trails einfach aus sehr umstrittenen Gründen zu sperren nicht einverstanden, denn man hätte es anders lösen können. Deshalb fällt es mir schwer  dies so zu akzeptieren.

Denn akzeptieren heißt resignieren... und über Flyer reden ;-)


----------



## verano (19. Juli 2016)

Das der Flyer die Trailrules beinhaltet, ist sicher richtig. Aber müssen die Kernaussagen im Flyertext nochmal derart erläutert werden? Das ist doch doppel gemoppelt und am Ende viel zu viel Text! 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Juli 2016)

So, zurück aus dem Urlaub.
Vielen Dank für die Diskussion. Übrigens sollte ich den Entwurf hier gar nicht einstellen, da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen. Letztlich gehen wir aber in der Auswertung des Entwurfes konform.
Sobald wir vom NP ein Rückmeldung auf unsere Kritikpunkte haben, gebe ich hier Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_green (2. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob allgemein bekannt ist  - ich konnte zumindest nichts dazu finden - dass der Pfad von der Rangerstation Scharfenstein hoch zum Scharfenstein (lediglich ein paar 100m) jetzt auch für Radfahrer gesperrt ist. Ich wurde zumindest gestern lautstark von der "_Nationalpark-Polzei"_ aka. "_Ranger_" aka. "_Naturschützer_" auf das unsichtbare Verbotsschild hingewiesen. 

Laut NP-Karte (die scheinbar veraltet ist) der für Radfahrer gesperrten Wege, ist der Weg eigentlich "grün" für Radfahrer. Auf meine Frage mit welcher Begründung der Weg gesperrt ist und warum denn dort kein Verbotsschild hängt, wenn dieser Weg doch gesperrt ist, sodass man diesen auch als einen solchen erkennen kann, habe ich nur ein Zigaretten-qualmendes, müdes Lächeln und ein Paragraphen des Nds. Waldgesetzes (verbal) präsentiert bekommen.

Naja, ich denke das bestätigt ja nur das Bild, das man hier allgemein vernehmen kann. Mich hat es grundsätzlich jedenfalls nicht überrascht für ein unsichtbares Verbot angeblökt zu werden, auch wenn es natürlich umso deprimierender ist, wenn man sich eigentlich rücksichtsvoll verhalten möchte. Ich habe mich dann natürlich freundlich für seinen angemessenen Umgangston bedankt und mein Rad die paar Meter - dann rechtlich als Fußgänger - hochgeschoben


----------



## jaamaa (2. August 2016)

Ohh.. das Nds.  Wald und Landschaftgesetz ist  neuerdings auch für  Sachsen-Anhalt verbindlich!  
Tut mir leid, aber ich kann diesen Verein nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. September 2016)

Hallo liebe Harz-Mountainbiker, hier die aktuellen IG news!

Nun, wo alle mehr oder weniger aus dem Urlaub zurück sind und sich ordentlich regeneriert haben, kommt die IG Harz mit Arbeit...
Momentan gibt es einige sehr interessante Baustellen, für die wir dringend Hilfe benötigen.
1. Vom Schmidtbuch Verlag kam die Anfrage zur Zusammenarbeit an einer neuen Harz-Karte für Mountainbiker. Wir haben da glatt mal zugesagt. Es gab bereits ein sehr nettes Gespräch mit Herrn Max Schmidt, dem Leiter des Projektes.
Ich werde, mit Verspätung, aber wie versprochen, dazu in unserem Forum unter ig-harz.de einen extra Thread einrichten. Das Forum ist nur für registrierte Mitglieder der Ig HArz sichtbar. Alles Weitere sehen wir dann und dort.
2. Der NP Harz hatte uns einen Entwurf zum neuen Mountainbike-Flyer des Nationalparkes zugesandt. Leider mit der Bitte, diesen nur im inneren Zirkel zu veröffentlichen. Wir haben uns intensiv Gedanken dazu gemacht und sind ziemlich einstimmig zum Urteil gelangt, das der Entwurf deutlich geändert werden muss. Diese Antwort teilen wir dem Nationalpark nun möglichst schonend mit. Sobald wir da Neuigkeiten haben, geben wir die weiter.
3. Wir werden in den nächsten Tagen der Stadt Goslar unsere Meinung und(!) Forderung zum Thema Sperrungen am Rammelsberg mit der Bitte um ein klärendes Gespräch mitteilen.
3. Es soll wieder eine Abschlusstour geben! Wir werden dazu das lange WE zum Nationalfeiertag 3.Oktober nutzen. Mehr Infos dazu in ganz kurzer Kürze, versprochen!
Für Anregungen zu diesen und weiteren Themen bitte fleißig das Forum nutzen!

Einen schönen Start in den Herbst wünscht
Garrit (Hasifisch) Wenzel


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Tipp zur Abschlusstour: Ein Tag Tour, ein Tag Park (Andreasberg u/o Hahnenklee).


----------



## Hasifisch (7. September 2016)

Gibt noch ´ne geilere Idee...


----------



## hasardeur (7. September 2016)

Kann ich kaum glauben


----------



## fuxy (7. September 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Gibt noch ´ne geilere Idee...


 2 Tage Park ? Hahnenklee UND Andresberg ?


----------



## Hasifisch (22. September 2016)

Liebe IGler, liebe Harz-Interessierte,

ich hatte euch ja schon vorgewarnt - nun findet ihr auf unserer Website ig-harz.de unter "Events" die Möglichkeit, euch für die beiden Tage anzumelden.

Am 1.10. gibt es am Nachmittag eine kleine Runde (bis ca. 30km) Trail-Schnuppern rund um Wernigerode.

Am 2.10. dann ein vollgepackter Tag. Vormittags habt ihr die Möglichkeit, für nur 14 EUR statt 19 EUR ein Vier-Stunden-Ticket am Matthias-Schmidt-Berg zu ergattern. Auf euch warten dort im MSB-X-Trailpark verschiedene Trails, die ihr dank Lift-Unterstützung vielfach genießen könnt. Die Strecken sind zum Teil auch ganz hervorragend für Einsteiger geeignet!
Nach dem Mittag starten wir dann von Sankt Andreasberg mit den Rädern zurück nach Wernigerode. Euch erwarten spektakuläre Natur und darin eingebettet wunderbare Trails. Spätestens gegen 18:00 Uhr werden wir zurück in Wernigerode sein und die Fahrer zurück zu ihren Autos nach Andreasberg bringen.

Einzelheiten entnehmt ihr bitte den Texten auf der Website, diese werden heute im Laufe des Tages noch vervollständigt.

Viele Grüße,

Garrit "Hasifisch" Wenzel


----------



## verano (1. Oktober 2016)

Hasi, ich bräuchte mal deine Telefonnummer. 

Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2016)

telefonnummer steht jetzt im Event auf ig-harz.de!


----------



## Sydes (28. Februar 2017)

Dann wecke ich mal ganz dreist diesen Thread aus dem Winterschlaf!
Habe schon mal ein wenig gegoogelt, ob auch dieses Jahr wieder Änderungen auf die MTBler im Harz zukommen, konnte jedoch bisher 
-glücklicherweise- nichts finden!

Wie sieht die Situation derzeit auf den Trails aus? Weiß jemand, wie viel Schnee rund um Ilsenburg liegt? Oder sogar auf Höhe der Zeterklippen?
Gibt es im Harz eigentlich sowas wie eine Wandernadel für MTBs? Oder sowas ähnliches wie der Stoneman im Erzgebirge?

Und zu guter Letzt, möchte ich noch einfach mal alle hier sonst so aktiven Biker grüßen!


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. Februar 2017)

Bis die Zeterklippen gut fahrbar sind wird es sicher noch etwas dauern.
Am WE war alles über 500 hm kein Spaß, Höhe Torfhaus nur die Hauptwege fahrbar. Ilsenburg bis 500 hm könnte klappen, werde ich mir nächstes WE vielleicht ansehen.

Grüße BT


----------



## Harzberti (28. Februar 2017)

Moin Sydes,

es gibt so etwas wie einen Wanderstempel für MTBler im Harz nicht. Aber ...

es gibt die Harzer Wandernadel. Und wer sich dieses kleine Stempelheftchen und die dazu gehörigen GPS-Daten und / oder Wanderkarten besorgt - der kommt garantiert in die schönsten Ecken unserer Region.

Da darinnen auch einige Sondernadeln zu "erwandern" sind, kannst du z.b. am Harzer Hexensteig ausreichend Nadeln sammeln um dir dann die dazu passende Wandernadel zuzulegen. Schließlich kann man auch mit dem Rad "wandern".

Desweiteren bietet sich der Harzer Baudensteig an. Besorgst dir eine Stempelkarte (erste Baude) und radelst dann die anderen ab. Ganz hervorragende Strecken warten dabei auf dich. Hast du alle beisamen gibt es die Baudensteignadel in Gold. Wenn das keine Ziele sind!

Gruß

Bert


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Februar 2017)

Aber dran denken, das man für die Nadeln auch noch löhnen darf.


----------



## Harzberti (1. März 2017)

Umsonst ist der Tod ...

und der kostest's Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sydes (1. März 2017)

Das man für die Nadeln etwas bezahlen muss, geht für mich in Ordnung.
Der Hexenstieg sieht sehr interessant aus, wobei ich mal gucken muss, ob ich mir den sinnvoll in zwei einzeln fahrbare Etappen einteilen kann. Da ich meistens in Bad Harzburg mit dem Auto anreise und selten die Möglichkeit zur Übernachtung habe, würden die Etappen trotzdem recht lang werden.
Ist das Kartenmaterial, welches man im Wandernadel-Shop erwerben kann, notwendig oder zumindest nützlich, oder reicht mein Handy mit LocusMap aus?


----------



## Harzberti (1. März 2017)

Empfehlung vom Harzberti:

Über die Nordschleife von Osterode nach Thale. Dort im Waldkater (Jugendherberge) nächtigen und nächsten Tag über die Südschleife zurück. Ist aber 'ne ganz schöne Ansage mit etwa 200km und ca. 3000hm.

Die Karte würde ich nicht zwingend kaufen. Wenn du mit LocusMap navigieren kannst, kannst du dir die GPS-Daten im Netz runterladen.
Die Strecke lässt sich natürlich auch in bequemere Etappen aufteilen. 

Bert


----------



## Frankmen (1. März 2017)

Locus hat mir bisher immer gereicht.


----------



## fuxy (1. März 2017)

Frankmen schrieb:


> Locus hat mir bisher immer gereicht.


Wenn ich morgens nicht auf den Lokus kann ist der ganze Tag für Arsch...


----------



## weisi (2. März 2017)

Welcher Stieg ist eher mit dem Rad zu empfehlen, der Bauden- oder der Hexenstieg, so vom Erlebnisfaktor her?


----------



## tommi101 (2. März 2017)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Empfehlung vom Harzberti:
> 
> Über die Nordschleife von Osterode nach Thale. Dort im Waldkater (Jugendherberge) nächtigen und nächsten Tag über die Südschleife zurück. Ist aber 'ne ganz schöne Ansage mit etwa 200km und ca. 3000hm.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich dieses Jahr im Sommer mal machen. Schön unter der Woche, wenn nicht viel los ist.
Early-Bird-Start in Osterode, so das man tagsüber genügend Zeit hat und auf der Schlussetappe
zum gut gekühlten Weissbier nicht auch noch hetzen muss...


Spricht irgendwas dagegen die Südschleife auf dem Hinweg zu nehmen?
Die Trails zwischen Königshütte und Altenbrak sind mir nicht so bekannt.

Jungs, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten bis es im Harz wieder los geht


----------



## Harzberti (2. März 2017)

weisi schrieb:


> Welcher Stieg ist eher mit dem Rad zu empfehlen, der Bauden- oder der Hexenstieg, so vom Erlebnisfaktor her?



*Beide!!* 

Hexenstieg hin und rück (von Osteroden nach Thale und zurück) ist etwas für zwei Tage. Hat immer wieder ein paar Sahnestücke aufzuweisen.
Den Baudensteig fahren wir bislang immer von Bad Grund (bzw. start vor der Haustür) nach Walkenried. Frühst möglich los - Einkehr in Walkenried - dann mit den Zug zurück nach Bad Grund (Gittelde). Perfekt für ein Tag. Viele Sahnestücke und in jeder Baude die Möglichkeit "aufzutanken".

@tommi101 

Nur für insider: Wenn du die Nordschleife hin fährst, kommst du gegen Abend an das Bodetal (gesperrt für Radfahrer!). Da du um diese Zeit (in der Woche) relativ einsam dort Unterwegs bist, kannst du es riskieren. Wir hatten jedes Mal erfolg - auch am Wochenende. Ist ein Traum!!
Anders herum wirst du wahrscheinlich Morgens mit vielen Wanderern unterwegs sein. Die Zählen einen ganz gern mal an. 

Aber sonst spricht da gar nichts gegen. Kannste zum Schluss die Downhillstrecke nach Thale rein brettern. 

Viel vergnügen!!

Harzberti


----------



## Ritter Runkel (2. März 2017)

Bodetal sollte in der Woche immer gehen. Ein (nasses) Bodetal am Ende eine evtl. anstrengenden Tour zu fahren, würde ich mir überlegen. 
Die DH-Strecke würde ich auslassen: die macht nur mit richtig Tempo Spaß, sowas würde ich im Rahmen einer Tour nicht probieren.


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2017)

Wie sieht es mit den Sperrungen rund um die Eckertalsperre aus? Wird das streng kontrolliert? Oder muss man auch maximal auf ein paar meckernde Wanderer einstellen?


----------



## Germox (2. März 2017)

Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie euch, die sich nicht an Wegsperrungen halten, wird es immer mehr Sperrungen geben und wirft ein super Bild auf uns MTBikeler im Harz.
Danke Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (2. März 2017)

Germox schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie euch, die sich nicht an Wegsperrungen halten, wird es immer mehr Sperrungen geben und wirft ein super Bild auf uns MTBikeler im Harz.
> Danke Jungs


Sicherlich ein berechtigter Einwand. Aber, gerade die Sperrungen am Eckerstausee, Kaiserweg und am Molkenhaus entbehren jeder Logik und sind meiner Meinung nach nichts weiter als Schikane seitens des Nationalparks.
Ich habe auf diesen Wegen auch seit den Sperrungen noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt.
Auf den freigegebenen Forstautobahnen dafür schon des öfteren.
Die rechtliche Grundlage der Sperrungen steht eh auf sehr wackligen Beinen...


----------



## CrossX (2. März 2017)

Germox schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie euch, die sich nicht an Wegsperrungen halten, wird es immer mehr Sperrungen geben und wirft ein super Bild auf uns MTBikeler im Harz.
> Danke Jungs


So war das nicht gemeint. Bei uns ist es zB so, dass einige "Fahrrad verboten" Schilder im Wald stehen, die 0,00% der Menschen interessieren. Weder Biker, Wanderer noch Förster oder sonst wenn.
Wenns jetzt im Harz genau so wäre, müsste ich meine bisherigen Touren nicht umplanen.
So habe ich vorsichtshalber schon zwei schöne Touren ohne Sperrungen raus gesucht. Also ruhig Blut.

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## beutelfuchs (2. März 2017)

Da ist selbst am WE wenig los. Mein schreckhaftestest Erlebnis war, als ich im vorbeifahren auf dem PWeg ein aelteres Paerchen bei ihren Nackedei-Foto-Spielchen im Gebuesch ueberrascht hatte. Aber freundlich Gruessen hilft auch dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2017)

Germox schrieb:


> Genau wegen solchen Leuten wie euch, die sich nicht an Wegsperrungen halten, wird es immer mehr Sperrungen geben und wirft ein super Bild auf uns MTBikeler im Harz.
> Danke Jungs



Na dann hat die NPV ja schon gewonnen...


----------



## Sydes (3. März 2017)

Naja bezüglich der Wegsperrungen bin ich auch noch hin und her gerissen.
Auf der einen Seite bin ich wirklich kein Fan von unnötigen Provokationen,
auf der anderen Seiten halte ich Ungehorsam für eine vernünftige Antwort auf Gängelei.
Ich sehe häufig MTBler auf dem Bremer Weg, und es tauchen auch immer wieder aktuelle MTB Videos auf Youtube auf, welche praktisch als Videobeweis für Verbotsübertritte gesehen werden könnten. Ich habe trotzdem nie Konflikte beobachten können.
Und genau so ist eben die Situation:
Der Nationalpark erfüllt seine Pflicht, stellt Verbote auf, welche praktisch nicht kontrolliert werden (können).
MTBler und Wanderer versuchen weiterhin auf den Trails miteinander auszukommen und solange das klappt, ist alles wie in der Zeit vor den Verboten. Sollte es jedoch mal zu Konflikten, Unfällen o.ä. kommen, steckt man als MTBler eben (eindeutig) in Schwierigkeiten.
Somit hat sich eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas geändert, solange alles glatt geht.

Schließlich war es schon immer so, dass die Wanderer Vorrang hatten. Nur hat sich eine Minderheit der MTBler eben nie daran gehalten.
Nun hat man eine Grundlage geschaffen, sich gegen diese Minderheit der zu wehren, in dem das Recht erstmal grundsätzlich auf Seiten der anderen Wegenutzer ist.


----------



## d-zorg (3. März 2017)

Ob und in welchem Ausmaß kontrolliert wird, lässt sich tatsächlich schwer erfassen. Dafür bräuchte man eine statistisch relvante Anzahl. Ich bin aber beispielsweise auf dem H-Stieg und dem P-Weg schon jeweils den Parkrangern begegnet. Glücklicherweise war ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade Wanderer. 
Aktuell ordne ich das aber noch als mächtigen Zufall ein. Ich würde dem NP momentan aber auch nicht noch weiteres Futter servieren wollen.


----------



## Harzberti (3. März 2017)

Mittlerweile ist es leider so, dass auf jede Frage (oder Antwort auf diese), die ein Forum Teilnehmer auf irgendwelche Strecken im Harz stellt, sofort irgendeiner auf die Verbote hinweist. Und jeder, der sich so äußert, dass er das zu "ignorieren" versucht, unserem Sport bzw. Ansehen schadet.
Ich habe das Glück im Harz schon unterwegs gewesen zu sein, als es dieses besch.... Verbot noch nicht gab. Mann, was haben wir uns Strecken zusammen gestrickt! Einfach drauf los. Heute, wenn wir zwei Tage Hexensteig planen plagt mich Tage vorher schon das schlechte Gewissen wieder irgendwo Illegal unterwegs zu sein. 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch nur gaaaaanz leise auf das Bodetal hingewiesen. Welches im übrigen schon lange vor der Diskussion für Radfahrer gesperrt war. 

War 'ne schöne Zeit! Damals.


----------



## argh (4. März 2017)

Sagt mal... ich habe da was von geplanten Sperrungen am Rammelsberg bei Goslar gelesen. Wer ist denn auf diese Idee gekommen und welche Strecken sollen da gesperrt werden? Habt ihr irgendeine Quelle für mich? Vielen Dank.


----------



## Sydes (4. März 2017)

@argh War das nicht der Fall, wo letztes Jahr jemand Fallen für MTBler aufgestellt hatte? Wenn ja, dann hat glaube ich die Polizei geraten, die Strecken zu sperren. Man muss schließlich so ein Verhalten unterstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (5. März 2017)

Das mit den Fallen ist glaub ich schon 2 oder 3 Jahre her, komme aus Goslar, der Rammelsberg ist teil´s mit schwarz gebauten Strecken echt gespickt.
@argh : Wo hast du die Info her das gesperrt werden soll ?
Momentan wird hier überall Holz geerntet, wollte gestern nen gemütlichen Trail ( unglaubliche 6,5Km..ca..) fahren....fast gut die hälfte im ARSCH, fette Harvester Spuren.


----------



## jaamaa (6. März 2017)

Hatte am WE in der Bike oder FR gelesen, dass am 01./02.04. der 'Tag der Trail Pflege' ist.
Wenn die da mit dem Holz fertig sind, darfst du dann ran ;-)

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuxy (6. März 2017)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hatte am WE in der Bike oder FR gelesen, dass am 01./02.04. der 'Tag der Trail Pflege' ist.
> Wenn die da mit dem Holz fertig sind, darfst du dann ran ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


Rühre da keinen Finger, bin ich Garten und Landschaftsbauer ?!


----------



## Sydes (6. März 2017)

Ich würde ja schon mal gerne helfen. Die Aktion von der IG Harz letztes Jahr zum Beispiel, fand ich super.
Letzten Endes wird sich keiner sonst um die Trails kümmern und ohne Trails ist MTB doof.
Da ich sowieso ganz gerne mal den Spaten o.ä. schwinge, könnte ich mich da ja irgenwie auch mal einbringen...


----------



## argh (9. März 2017)

Dass eine Sperrung von Strecken am Rammelsberg angedacht war / erfolgt ist, habe ich in diesem Thread gelesen. Ein Bekannter ist dort im vorletzten Jahr in eine durch gespannte Drähte entsandene Falle gefahren. Er hat den Vorfall ergebnislos zur Anzeige gebracht. 

Dass die Polizei die Sperrung empfiehlt, verwundert mich etwas. Dass gesperrte Trails unbedingt weiter befahren werden müssen, verwundert mich aber ebenfalls. 

Sicherlich sind Sperrungen als ultimo ratio gefühlt einseitig weil sie den ambitionierten Radsportler einschränken. Die Alternativen sind jedoch im Harz und auch am Rammelsberg häufig zumindest akzeptabel. Wenn man es mit anderen Gegenden vergleicht, sind wir hier gar nicht so schlecht dran. 

Zusätzliche Provokationen durch entstehende Konflikte zwischen NP-Mitarbeitern / Wanderern / Fußvolk sorgen mit Sicherheit nicht für eine entspanntere Atmosphäre. Und glaubt mir: es gibt kaum was ätzenderes, als mit der Familie eine Wanderung zu machen und die Kinder nicht mehr rechtzeitig vor augenscheinlich enthirnt heranrasenden Bikern in Sicherheit bringen zu können und nur noch hoffen zu können, dass nix schlimmeres passiert


----------



## Sydes (9. März 2017)

@argh Stimmt. Man kann nachgeben und mitmachen. Freundlicherweise möglichst widerstandslos.
Wenn aber immer nur eine Seite Kompromisse zu schließen versucht, während die andere streng nach Plan weiter macht, dann macht man sich aber irgendwo auch zum Affen.
Also meiner Meinung nach, löst man mit beständigem Nachgeben eben auch keine Konflikte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (9. März 2017)

Am Rammelsberg SIND Strecken gesperrt, das ist ein Fakt. Auslöser waren zum Teil auch bekloppte Bau-Aktionen von MTBlern AUF Wegen in/an einem Naturschutzgebiet. Warum aber auch Wege gesperrt wurden, die nicht davon betroffen sind, ist zumindest für uns ein Rätsel. Wir haben da schon mal angefragt und werden uns weiter kümmern. Ich kannte die Wege vorher nicht, aber nun kenne und mag ich sie... 

Und das noch:

Fröhliches Frühlingserwachen!
Wird Zeit, den letzten Schnee zusammen mit der Winterlethargie aus dem Pelz zu schütteln und zumindest mal zu planen, was dieses Jahr zusammen und auf dem MTB so passieren soll...
Der nächste, wichtige Termin ist der 8.April. Der Harzklub organisiert für diesen Tag die Instandsetzung des Wendelstieges bei Wernigerode, ein sehr schöner Trail. Dazu suchen wir noch Helfer. Mehr Infos dazu demnächst.
Außerdem kann ich freudig aufgeregt mitteilen, dass der Schmidt-Buch-Verlag (wohl noch im Frühjahr?) eine zweiteilige Mountainbike-Karte der Oberharz/Hochharz Region herausbringt. Dort steckt auch etwas Wissen von Mitgliedern der IG Harz drin. Vielen Dank für diese Möglichkeit und die schöne Zusammenarbeit an Maximilian Schmidt!
Bis später,
Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der IG Harz


----------



## Germox (9. März 2017)

Hey Garrit.....schön von dir mal wieder was zu hören. So langsam kommen sie wieder alle aus den Löchern
Am 8.April kannst du mich schonmal mit einplanen. 

Gruss......Stephan


----------



## argh (9. März 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Am Rammelsberg SIND Strecken gesperrt, das ist ein Fakt. Auslöser waren zum Teil auch bekloppte Bau-Aktionen von MTBlern AUF Wegen in/an einem Naturschutzgebiet. Warum aber auch Wege gesperrt wurden, die nicht davon betroffen sind, ist zumindest für uns ein Rätsel. Wir haben da schon mal angefragt und werden uns weiter kümmern.


 
Dann wird es für mich als ehemaligen Bewohner der Rammelsberger Straße wohl mal wieder Zeit, der ehemaligen (und nicht sonderlich vermissten) Gegend einen Besuch abzustatten. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## fuxy (9. März 2017)

argh schrieb:


> Dann wird es für mich als ehemaligen Bewohner der Rammelsberger Straße wohl mal wieder Zeit, der ehemaligen (und nicht sonderlich vermissten) Gegend einen Besuch abzustatten. Ich bin gespannt...



 Du bist aus dem schönen Goslar weggezogen ? Blasphemie !!!


----------



## Birotarier (19. März 2017)

Dann schon eher in Treseburg rechts (südlich) hoch und was vom Hexentanzplatz runter fahren.


----------



## fuxy (19. März 2017)

harudbod schrieb:


> Dann schon eher in Treseburg rechts (südlich) hoch und was vom Hexentanzplatz runter fahren.


Oh ja  Weißer Hirsch zum Beispiel ( nicht ganz Thale, aber nah dran )


----------



## Ritter Runkel (20. März 2017)

fuxy schrieb:


> Oh ja  Weißer Hirsch zum Beispiel ( nicht ganz Thale, aber nah dran )



Na dann schon eher Hexenstieg und Hirschgrund, da hat man länger was davon.


----------



## Hasifisch (23. März 2017)

Hallo liebe IGler und MTBler,

im Frühjahr werden nicht nur mal wieder die Fenster geputzt und die Krokusse gewaschen - es wird auch DRAUßEN angepackt!
Dieses Frühjahr habt ihr gleich zweimal die Möglichkeit, etwas für euer Hobby und euer Gewissen zu tun.
Als "Warm Up" treffen wir uns am 01.04.2017 in Wernigerode im Bollhasental, um dort in der Nähe einen Fehler zu korrigieren. Einzelheiten dazu erfahrt ihr, wenn ihr euch auf unserer Website einloggt.
Die Hauptveranstaltung für uns ist aber - in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Schmidt Buch Verlag Wernigerode und der Wernigeröder Sektion des Harzklub e.V. - der 08.April und die Instandsetzung des Wendelstieges. Dieser ist in den letzten Jahren etwas verwuchert und verwildert und braucht deshalb dringend mal ein Spa.
Es wäre schön, wenn ihr euch für beide Aktionen unter "Events" anmeldet, aber auch spontane Teilnahmen sind natürlich willkommen. Die Einzelheiten entnehmt ihr aber bitte den Texten dort.
Und kurzfristig: nächsten Sonntag, den 26.03.2017, Erkundungsrunde rund um Wernigerode. Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz der Hochschule Harz am Eichberg (nicht an der Friedrichstraße!), maximal 4 Stunden und 40km in entspanntem Tempo.

Bis bald,
Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der DIMB IG Harz


----------



## Hasifisch (2. April 2017)

Liebe IGler, liebe Mountainbiker und Wanderer,
lange Zeit gehörte der Weg vom "Kühnekopf" (Nähe "Goslarer Bank" oberhalb des Zwölfmorgentals) entlang des "Jägerkopfes" bis hinunter zum "Pulvergarten" im "Mühlental" zu einem unserer beliebtesten Wege bei Touren rund um Wernigerode. Der Weg war immer relativ naturbelassen sowie auf- wie abwärts sehr angenehm zu begehen oder zu befahren. Es folgt auf dieser Seite des Mühlentals in Richtung Elbingerode für eine recht große Distanz kein weiterer, vergleichbarer Wanderweg, sondern ausschließlich breite Forststraßen.





Vor ca. vier Jahren wurde dann der Eingang zu diesem Weg durch einige liegende Bäume versperrt. Im Anschluss daran änderte sich mangels Begehung oder Befahrung der Zustand des Weges sehr schnell, er wurde im oberen Bereich, wo er vor allem durch Fichtenwald mit lockerem Boden führt, recht verwahrlost und kaum noch begehbar.
Im unteren Bereich wurden bei Forstarbeiten etliche, quer den Weg blockierende Buchen und Eichen, im Gegenteil zu dem sonst sehr gründlich beräumten Wald rehts und links des Weges, nicht beräumt. Einerseits sehr schade um das nun wertlose Holz, auf der anderen Seite auch extrem ärgerlich für Nutzer des Weges, da die Passage in diesem Bereich äußerst mühsam war.
Seit dem ersten April 2017 ist der Weg in seiner ganzen Länge wieder komplett nutzbar! Schon bei der ersten Befahrung mit Mountainbikes wurde klar, wie wichtig dieser Weg in dieser Region für den Naturtourismus ist! Beim Begehen oder Befahren von oben nach unten wechselt man nicht nur recht spektakulär von einer Waldart in eine andere, sondern nähert sich auch im unteren Bereich immer mehr einem der schönsten Aussichtspunkte auf das Wernigeröder Schloss.




Die DIMB IG Harz bedankt sich sehr herzlich bei allen an der Aufräumaktion beteiligten Mountainbikern und/oder Wanderern und wünscht sich ausdrücklich eine starke Nutzung des Weges, um ein erneutes Verwildern zu verhindern. Gerade angesichts der im Moment durch die exzessiven Forstarbeiten stark geschädigten weiteren Wege in diesem Gebiet, kann auf den "Bollhasental-Weg" keinesfalls verzichtet werden!













Die kompletten Aufräumarbeiten, inklusive Ausharken alten Laubes, dauerten nur ca. drei Stunden. Wir hoffen, das diese Aktion als gutes Beispiel dafür dient, dass durch Eigeninitiative einiges für unser Rad- und Wanderwege getan werden kann. Außerdem wünschen wir uns, dass bei kommenden Aktionen vielleicht weitere Bürger mit anpacken. Die nächste Möglichkeit bietet sich bereits am 8. April 2017. Wir treffen uns dann um 9:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Christianental, um unter Federführung des Harzklubs Wernigerode e.V. den ebenfalls wunderschönen und wichtigen "Wendelstieg" wieder in Form zu bringen.
Viele Grüße, Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher der DIMB IG Harz
www.ig-harz.de
[email protected]


----------



## Hasifisch (21. Juni 2017)

Liebe IGler,
heute ist der längste Tag des Jahres. Genießt ihn, egal ob auf dem Rad oder nicht!
Es gibt gute und schlechte Nachrichten. Fangen wir mit etwas Gutem an:
Der Schmidt-Buch-Verlag hat eine neue, zweiteilige Trailkarte für Mountainbiker herausgebracht und hatte dabei Unterstützung durch die IG Harz. Ich persönlcih finde die Karte absolut großartig, man merkt sofort, das sie von Mountainbikern für Mountainbiker gemacht wurde. Vielen Dank an Max Schmidt für die tolle Umsetzung! Ihr erhaltet die Karte bei vielen Händlern in der Region oder direkt beim Verlag.
https://www.schmidt-buch-verlag.de/titel-uebersicht/kartografie/mtb-karten-harz/
Einer braucht sich die Karten nun nicht mehr kaufen - er hat sie in der Verlosung gewonnen! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an unser Mitglied "Kelle" für den Gewinn eines vom Schmidt-Buch-Verlag zur Verfügung gestellten Sets!

Zu der Karte gibt es einen Artikel der Volksstimme, diesen findet ihr hier:
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wernigerode/mountainbiken-ueberstockundstein-nachplan
Leider wurde diese Karte wohl seitens des Nationalparkes Harz als Ärgernis aufgefasst. Das finden wir bedauerlich und ein Stück weit unverständlich. Damit kommen wir zum schlechten Artikel:
http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-harz...-auf-einer-regelrechten-waffe-sitzen-27751168
Dieser Zeitungsartikel und die dort gemachten Aussagen sind fürchterlich, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und schlicht falsch. Wir werden nun sehen, wie wir dagegen vorgehen.
Außerdem stehen widersprüchliche Aussagen verschiedener Nationalpark-Mitarbeiter im Raum. Diese befassen sich mit dem Status des NP ab 2020/2022. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt soll ein neuer Wegeplan in Kraft treten und es verdichten sich die Anzeichen, dass über eine komplette Sperrung gegen Radfahrer zumindest nachgedacht wird. Weitere Infos und diskussionen dazu bei uns im Forum!
Wer spontan den längsten Abend des Jahres nicht allein verbringen möchte: heute Abend treffen wir uns entweder gegen 18:15 in Wernigerode vor dem Fokus-Fotostudio (gegenüber Intersport) oder gegen 20:00 Uhr direkt vor Ort am Titan RT - der länsgten Hängebrücke der Welt. Wer am Treffpunkt in WR ist, fährt mit mir in ruhigem Tempo über schöne Wege nach oben und im Anschluss (man darf bis 22:00 Uhr auf der Brücke bleiben) auch wieder hinab. Fahrradschloss und Licht wären von jedem mitzubringen!
Viele Grüße,
Garrit Wenzel, Sprecher DIMB IG Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jalgrattad (21. Juni 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> http://www.mz-web.de/landkreis-harz...-auf-einer-regelrechten-waffe-sitzen-27751168



Puh, Brocken-Benno als Experte für Erosion und Nationalpark-Knolle als Unfallsachverständiger, qualifizierter geht's nicht!
Anekdotische Evidenz im Quadrat!


----------



## hasardeur (21. Juni 2017)

Was will man von einem Unternehmen erwarten, das jahrelang die Bild-Zeitung gedruckt hat? Glücklicherweise ist die Auflage nicht so groß und fallend. Wahrscheinlich wird das Blatt eh hauptsächlich von Menschen gelesen, die es von Ihrer Wohnung nur selten weiter als bis zum Kiosk oder Schrebergarten schaffen. Sollten sie sich dann doch einmal in die Natur wagen, sind es gerade die Menschen, die mit der Bahn auf den Brocken fahren und maximal bis Schierke zurück laufen.


----------



## Happy_User (21. Juni 2017)

Warum werden Radfahrer dafür haftbar gemacht, dass es auf einer Strasse keinen Rad- oder Fußweg gibt? 
[...
Der Grund: Auf dem letzten Abschnitt vor dem Gipfel sind praktisch alle gleichzeitig unterwegs, hinauf und hinab. Fußgänger, Radfahrer, Kremser, Versorgungsfahrzeuge. Das bedeutet nicht nur an Wochenenden unfallträchtiges Gedränge. Auch wenn den Meteorologen zufolge der Frühsommer eine Pause macht, geht es dort oft eng zu. Wenn die Ferien beginnen, herrscht laut Brocken-Benno erfahrungsgemäß meist der größte Trubel. – Quelle: http://www.mz-web.de/27751168 ©2017]


----------



## fuxy (21. Juni 2017)

Die vergessen völlig das die bechiss.... Rennradfahrer wie irre dis Brockenstrasse runter ballern.


----------



## Sydes (21. Juni 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt ballern da schon auch Mountainbiker runter. Vor allem auch den Hirtenstieg, welcher an schönen Tagen ebenso überlaufen ist, wie die Brockenstraße. Das kann man nun mal nicht leugnen. 
Trotzdem sind Verbote eben Unsinn. Nach einem illegalen Autorennen, bei dem eine Passant verletzt wird, wird eben nur der Schuldige verurteilt und nicht die gesamte Straße für den allgemeinen Verkehr gesperrt. Alles andere wäre auch ziemlich ungerecht...


----------



## Germox (21. Juni 2017)

Wenn man sowas ließt, kriegt man das kalte Kotzen. Zum Glück sind auch 99% der Wandersmänner, nicht solche Spießer wie Benno und Knolle. Hab in den Jahren wirklich erst einmal erlebt, dass Wanderer eine schlechte Haltung gegenüber MTBiker hatten.  Ansonsten immer freundliche Gespräche, gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und, wie Garrit schon schrieb, Erstaunen auf Seiten der Wanderer, was mit so einem Bike....."ähhhhhm  Waffe"....doch alles möglich ist. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die letzten "Harztrip" Videos von "Radde faehrt Rad" gesehen. Da fährt Radde den Magdeburger Weg und trifft auf Wanderer. Er ist ganz verdutzt, wie freundlich das ganze von Statten geht und die Wanderer sogar Platz machen und auf ihr Vorfahrtsrecht... nenne ich es jetzt mal, verzichten.  So sind auch meine Erfahrungen.....
Ich bin echt mal gespannt wohin die Reise noch geht....aber solche Zeitungsartikel rücken uns und den Großteil der Wanderer  auf jeden Fall nicht ins rechte Licht und die Leute glauben ernsthaft, wir Biker lauern im Gebüsch an der Brockenstraße um dann ohne Sinn und Verstand loszurasen wenn  wehrlose Rentner und Kinder in Sicht kommen. 
Ich kann bei sowas nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und hoffe echt, dass das Ganze nicht wirklich auf weitere oder sogar komplette Sperrungen im NP für Biker hinausläuft. 

Ps....wer weiß...hätte es zu Bennos Spitzenzeiten schon Mountainbikes gegeben, werde er vielleicht selbst zum Biker geworden und hätte sogar das Eckerloch bezwungen. Dann hätte er wohlmöglich jetzt was anderes über das er sich jetzt aufregen kann....

Gruß. .....Stephan


----------



## fuxy (22. Juni 2017)

Alte Leute eben...." Ich schwimme seit 25 Jahren hier auf dieser Bahn!"...."Äähhh, das Schwimmbad gibt es doch erst seit 15 Jahren!?!..."....
In diesem Artikel werden wir ja so richtig Kriminalisiert, ich finde da muß eine Gegen/ Richtigstellung gedruckt werden.
Die alte Bobbahn nach Schierke ist nicht gesperrt, sondern der Kabelgrabenweg, sind ja lauter Fehler in dem Artikel, was für eine lausige Recherche, und das schimpft sich dann " Investigativer Journalismus "


----------



## Harzerbub (22. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht einfach mal den Herrn Knolle direkt anschreiben und hören was der so dazu sagt und hier veröffentlichen 
[email protected]


----------



## jaamaa (22. Juni 2017)

Naja, die feine Art wäre das ja auch nicht... private Konversationen öffentlich zu posten. Verständlich wenn er dann nicht antwortet.
Außerdem ist letztendlich seine persönliche Meinung eher nicht so relevant. Es hat nur Bestand was von offizieller Seite der NP Verwaltung kommt.

Fakt ist - der Nationalpark, oder besser gesagt einige wenige dort, verfolgt ein Ziel was absolut unverständlich ist... und wahrscheinlich rechtlich auch nicht zu 100% legitim.
Damit schadet er sich, wenn man sich Mal den Sinn eines solchen vor Augen hält, eigentlich schon selber, viel schlimmer aber ist, dass dadurch die ganze Region betroffen ist.
Deshalb ist es für mich auch absolut unverständlich, dass es,  von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, kaum Gegenwind aus der Region gibt. Alle schauen nur zu...
Hier müssten die Regionalen Unternehmen, Gastronomie, usw mehr Druck machen. Bei wirtschaftlichen Interessen Klinken sich immer wieder gerne auch die Vertreter aus der Politik mit ein... 

Ich denke jedoch es nimmt alles so seinen Lauf und die ziehen ihr Ding leider ungehindert durch.
Die IG Harz wird da eher allein gelassen. 
Ich finde das Schade... aber so ist das leider heutzutage sehr oft.
Aber vielleicht irre ich mich und alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. Juni 2017)

Ich war vergangenes WE zum ersten mal im Harz zum Radeln. Wahnsinnig schön!! 

Mir erschien die Gegend um Werningeroder jetzt nicht so, als ob man leicht auf Touristen verzichten kann (Sorry, falls sich mir da ein falscher Eindruck aufgetan hat. Will niemanden zu nahe treten). 

Aber vielleicht liegt hier der Ansatz? Ich bin oft im Vinschgau. Die Wirte sind froh, dass die Biker kommen. 
O-Ton eines Wirt "die Wanderer nuckeln den ganzen Abend an einer einzigen Weinschorle rum. Die Biker machen in der Zeit richtig Zeche. An denen ist was verdient!"

Ich drücke Euch jedenfalls die Daumen! Und ich komme wieder.


----------



## jalgrattad (22. Juni 2017)

Nur mal so am Rande - wegen Brocken-Benno und Alter und so: als es im Ostteil des Harzes das "richtige" Geld gab, ging das mit dem MTB los. Ich kann mich noch an einen Herren aus der (Thalenser?) Klettererszene erinnern, den ich gelegentlich im Wald getroffen habe. Der war im Rentenalter und wollte es nochmal wissen, also kaufte er sich ein (1991er) Scott Pro Racing (das grün-weiße mit rauchverchromter Gabel, das Topmodell der Serie) und erkundete damit den Harz. 

Oder, noch älter: ein gewisser Forstbeamter (!) namens Karl Freiherr Drais von Sauerbronn hat doch tatsächlich schon am 12. Juni 1817 "den steilen, zwey Stunden betragenden Gebirgsweg von Gernsbach hieher [Baden-Baden] in ungefähr einer Stunde zurückgelegt"! (laut dem Wikipedia-Artikel zum selbigen).


----------



## Harzerbub (22. Juni 2017)

Also erstmal steht der Name des Herrn für den Artikel und seine persönliche Meinung tut er auch in diesem Artikel kund. Auch Pressesprecher des NP ist er für diesen Inhalt verantwortlich. Mal so gesehen. 
Schade das da wieder auf den Fehlern Weniger, neue Fronten aufgemacht werden, anstatt wirklich was zu verbessern und für die Gemeinschaft zu tun.
Aus diesen im Grunde selben Gründe bekriegen sich Menschenin anderen Ländern. Menschen halt !!


----------



## Pfannenschlag (28. Juni 2017)

Germox schrieb:


> ...
> Ps....wer weiß...hätte es zu Bennos Spitzenzeiten schon Mountainbikes gegeben, werde er vielleicht selbst zum Biker geworden und hätte sogar das Eckerloch bezwungen. Dann hätte er wohlmöglich jetzt was anderes über das er sich jetzt aufregen kann....
> 
> Gruß. .....Stephan




 Wäre Benno zu seinen besten Zeiten in der Brockengegend täglich unterwegs gewesen, hätten ihn die Grenztruppen einkassiert. Fällt ja auf diese ständige Präsenz. MTB-Waffen gabs noch nicht, dafür Wanderverbote, und die konnten mit AK-47 durchgesetzt werden. 

Leben und leben lassen, lieber Benno.


----------



## toschi (5. Juli 2017)

Auf die Benno und Knolle Arie möchte ich nicht eingehen, ist zum gähnen. 

Danke an die IG Harz für die Wegpflege, bitte weiterhin posten wann was stattfinden soll, nach Möglichkeit möchte ich teilnehmen.
Ich bin sehr glücklich grundsätzlich im NP biken zu dürfen, da stören mich einige Trailsperrungen nicht wirklich, kann ich respektieren, durch NP´s in anderen Ländern müssen die Bikes getragen werden. In Nachbarländern sind ganze Täler für´s biken gesperrt sonst droht Besitzstörungsklage.
Der Harz ist groß, der Brocken, das Brockengebiet ist nicht alles, ebensowenig der Teil NP.
Die Waldmischgebiete an den Harzrändern und im Osten finde ich eh interessanter, ist aber Geschmackssache, ich persönlich versuche eben die überlaufenene Wege zu meiden, eigentlich muss man den tausenden von Wanderern und Spaziergängern dankbar sein die die Trails für uns Biker so schön ausgetreten haben. Bitte weiterhin für ein Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme plädieren, wenn unbedingt sein muss bitte  lieber Gebotsschilder (für beide Fraktionen) statt Verbotsschilder aufstellen.

Schön das dieses kleine Paradies nur 100km entfernt liegt, ich freu mich aufs Wochenende 

wens nicht interessiert einfach überlesen...

gruss


----------



## iceberry (9. Juli 2017)

Halli hallo.
Ich lasse auch mal eine "Tube Senf" hier:

*Generell gilt ja, dass man nach Möglichkeit keine Spuren hinterlassen und Niemanden behindern oder Gefährden sollte.*
Das schließt ja auch ab und an eine angepasste Geschwindigkeit mit ein.

Vor ca. 3 Jahren las ich im DAV-Blatt einen Bericht der MTB-Abteilung Braunschweig eine Schilderung eines Ausflugs im Harz, in dem ich erschreckt lesen musste, dass eine Abzweigung fast verpasst wurde und nur durch eine extreme Vollbremsung mit entsprechender Staubentwicklung noch gerade so erreicht wurde.
Ok - hat bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht, das will ich nicht in Frage stellen. Jedoch sollte doch gerade im Alpenverein die Diskrepanzen zwischen Wanderern (Semi-Pro-Spaziergängern etc.) und den Radfahrern bekannt sein! Die Wege durch Bremsspuren zu verzieren findet nuneinmal nicht jeder hübsch und dient auch nicht der Aufrechterhaltung der "Fahrbahn" bzw. Freundschaft zwischen den Parteien.

Zu dem o.g. Bericht denke ich, dass es wohl doch mehr, als nur 1% unserer Leute sind, die sich oft nicht angemessen benehmen.
Ich komme aus der Motorrad-Szene und habe mein Krad vor ca 10 Jaren gegen das MTB "eingetauscht". Vielerorts haben sich die Moped-Fahrer ihre Strecken selbst verboten. Zu Laut und zu schnell - schwubbs Streckenverbote und feste Blitzanlagen. 
Was nun im Harz zwischen den MTB'lern und der Fuß-Fraktion abgeht, erinnert mich doch sehr stark daran.
Btw: Die Masse gewinnt das auf lange Sicht! 

Ich hoffe es versteht mich jetzt keiner falsch, aber wir sind alle auch Fußgänger (auch mal mit Hund), Autofahrer, Biker etc. ...
Wenn ich mit meinem Hund unterwegs bin, habe ich oft keine Zeit diesen sitzen zu lassen. An dieser Stelle sei derjenige gelobt, der noch eine Klingel besitzt und diese auch zu benutzen weiß! Ich gebe den Weg sehr gerne für andere frei - egal ob zu Fuß oder per Rad. Wenn dann noch ein "danke" o.Ä. kommt, ist das toll! 
*Wir sollten anderen auch die Zeit geben zu reagieren. 
Achtet mal drauf: eine Gruppe ab drei Personen ist relativ orientierungslos in solchen Situationen.*

Soll heißen, dass wir doch auch ein bisschen "Auftrag" mit uns herumschleppen. Wenn ich bergab traile und mir Wanderer entgegen kommen, gehe ich zur Seite und lasse sie passieren. Dabei 2-3 nette Worte und die Lobby punktet! 
Und ja - auch ich kenne es, dass man sich steil bergauf schindet und man auf eine 4-er Reihe "Pseudo-Wanderer-wir-blocken-alles" trifft, die es einfach nicht einsehen, dass es auch noch andere Menschen gibt, die die Natur auf andere Weise genießen.

Meiner Meinung nach können wir alle noch ein wenig das Verhältnis zwischen den Fraktionen bessern.
Dass es damit nicht getan ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## battiwr (1. September 2017)

Hallo, das es passiert wissen wohl die meisten. Das wegenetz wird ausgedünnt und kommt den Plänen der NPV entgegen. 

Heute in der volksstimme gefunden.


----------



## luCYnger (1. September 2017)

Das muss doch sogar den Wandersleuten mißfallen ! 

Da muss auf jeden Fall gegen gesteuert werden


----------



## CrossX (1. September 2017)

Dann können Sie die 2500km Wege ja den Bikern exklusiv überlassen.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (1. September 2017)

7500km werden zum Kiesweg seniorengerecht ausgebaut (z.B. auch der neulich fast weggespülte Kaiserweg). So'ne Aktion gab es im Bereich Altenau vor ein paar Jahren schon mal: Wurzeltrail eingeebnet.


----------



## Birotarier (1. September 2017)

Naja, der pfadverliebte Mountainbiker profitiert natürlich vom viele Jahrzehnte langen Wegebau und der Wegepflege unserer gehenden Mitwegebenutzer. Ohne das alte Wanderwegenetz wäre unser Sport deutlich weniger attraktiv, ohne das von einigen  vielleicht als etwas altherrenhaft belächelte Wandern gäbe außer Holzabfuhrpisten oder ein paar alten Bergbaupfaden auch nichts zum Radeln. 
Also, 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. über den eigenen Schatten springen, dem Harzklub beitreten und das Überalterungsargument durch fleißige Wanderwegepflege entkräften.
2. nicht weniger arbeitsaufwendig:  Wege selbst ausbauen (siehe Beitrag oben auf dieser Seite) oder neu bauen in Guerilla-Taktik, was ja einige, so hört man, schon tun sollen. Warum nicht mal einen selbst gemachten Pfad  als Wanderweg ausschildern und damit etwas an die Wanderer zurückgeben? 

Niemand, außer uns selbst, wird uns um den Verlust attraktiver Trails bedauern. Schon gar nicht Jäger und Waldbesitzer in ihrem sympatischen neofeudalen   Alleinbenutzungsanspruch.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. September 2017)

Diese Email haben wir heute Abend an den Harzklub, an den Redakteur des Artikels und an einige andere verschickt:

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

uns wurde in den letzten beiden Tagen von mehreren verunsicherten bis entsetzten Mitgliedern von dem Zeitungsartikel in der Harzer Volksstimme 30.08.2017 - "Im Harz sollen überflüssige Wanderwege verschwinden", berichtet, den wir nun gerade selbst online gelesen haben. Es geht um das "Optimieren" des Harzer Wegenetzes und ein damit einhergehendes Einkürzen der Gesamtstrecke um ca. ein Viertel.

Nach dem Lesen dieses Artikels gehören wir - offen geschrieben - ebenfalls zu den "Entsetzten". Als Liebhaber und Nutzer gerade der eher ruhigen, oft naturbelassenen und schmaleren Wege ist so eine Entscheidung in keiner Weise nachvollziehbar. Durch ein solches Verkürzen werden Probleme forciert (Kanalisierung, gemindertes Naturerleben, stärkere Erosion an den nun mehr genutzten restliche Wegen). Die  touristische Attraktivität wird gemindert und es werden ausgerechnet die Leute eingeschränkt, die das größte Interesse im Sinne des Natur-Erlebens am Harz haben. Dass hierfür auch noch EU - Fördermittel verwandt werden sollen, ist für uns völlig unverständlich. Diese Mittel mögen bitte zum Erhalt der Wege verwandt werden.

Wir schreiben diese Email zum einen als Vertreter der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V., der größten Vertretung der Mountainbiker in Deutschland, sowie rein privat als passionierte Wanderer und Radfahrer. Wir bitten Sie dringend, mit uns und anderen Vertretern von Nutzern des Harzes (Tourismus, andere Wandervereine, den Deutschen Alpenverein, lokale Politik) ganz dringend, eine offene Diskussion zu diesem Thema zu führen und nach anderen Lösungen zu suchen!

Aus dem Artikel ist zu entnehmen, dass die Hauptgründe für die "Optimierung" die Überalterung des Harzklubs sowie Interessen von Waldbesitzern sind. Beide Probleme halten wir für lösbar!

Wie so etwas alternativ bewerkstelligt werden kann,zeigte im Frühjahr diesen Jahres eine erste Kooperation zwischen dem Harzclub Wernigerode e.V. und der DIMB - IG Harz. Wir haben hier gemeinsam vor Ort in Wernigerode mehrere alte Wege erfolgreich instandgesetzt. (http://ig-harz.de/neuigkeiten/65-arbeitseinsatz-wendelstieg.html).

Wir als IG Harz wirken seit Jahren dem Verlust der Wege im Nationalpark Harz entgegen.Wenn nun noch der Verlust von Wegen im Harz außerhalb des Nationalparks dazu kommt, sehen wir eine mehr als ernsthafte Bedrohung für alle nicht-forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzer des Harzes! Ziel muss es doch sein, die Attraktivität des Harzes und hier die Wegevielfalt zu erhalten.

Wir bitten Sie, uns einen Gesprächstermin mit Ihnen zu diesem Thema zu ermöglichen.

Viele Grüße,

Garrit Wenzel (Hasifisch), Sprecher DIMB IG Harz
Christian Schulz. stellvertr. Sprecher DIMB IG Harz"

Ich hoffe, das ist inhaltlich soweit erstmal okay.
Noch etwas zur rechtlichen Struktur: die Wegepflege untersteht generell und immer dem Waldbesitzer. Förster/Forstämter sind quasi Aufsichtsbehörde. Dass in diesem Fall der Harzklub die Pflege der Wege übernommen hat, ist eine sehr spezielle Lage und geht wohl auf die Initiative des Harzklubs zurück - aber letztlich sind die Forstämter die Bestimmer, die sich aber im Harz wohl durch den Harzklub "ausführend beraten" lassen.
Wenn der Harzklub nun aber überfordert ist, wäre es aus meiner persönlichen Sicht mal eine vernünftige Maßnahme, nach Hilfe zu suchen und nicht einfach die Wege auszusortieren. Die besondere Vereinbarung zur Pflege der Wege sollte dann eben breiter verteilt werden und ALLE betroffenen Nutzergruppen unterstellt werden.


----------



## iceberry (9. September 2017)

Moin moin.

Als MTB'ler und auch als Wanderer bevorzuge ich ebenfalls die eher naturbelassenen Wege. Gerade die sind es doch, die den Ausflug auch für meine Familie erst attraktiv machen. Bitte naturbelassen nicht als querfeldein zu verstehen - ich beziehe mich da schon auf die, als Wege ausgeschilderten, Pfade. Soll in der Tat letztendlich alles auf 2 bis 4 Meter Wegbreite geschottert und verdichtet werden (warum nicht gleich Teer)?!? Jedenfalls höre ich da den Trend heraus. Schön bequem und mit dem Auto befahrbar (Erbsensuppen-DriveIn auf dem Brocken)! 
Andererseits ist es durch eine Kanalisierung der Menschenmassen auch einfacher, den zurückgelassenen Müll einzusammeln - man bräuchte nur mir einer KehrMASCHINE durchzufahren. Zuwiederhandlungen des künftigen Wege-"Rechts" würden dann wiederum durch Geldbußen das finanzielle Loch stopfen, das durch das Schwinden des Tourismus entstehen würde.
So kann doch für den Betreiber nicht das Konzept von "Natur und Zukunft" aussehen! 
Sorry, aber... ECHT JETZT???? 

Das erinnert mich an die Schotterpisten bei uns im Elm, wo man als Radfahrer und auch Fußgänger sich regelrecht vor dem "Stihlwild" oder arroganten Forstpersonal (per Hechtsprung in den Graben) retten muss. 
Schon oft erlebt: Erfolgreiche Holzsammler, die stolz mit dem neuen "Klaufix" voll noch versuchen rechtzeitig zum Mittagessen nach Hause zu kommen. Glaubt mal nicht, dass diese (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) es schaffen, ihre Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen. Ich fordere ja keine Vorfahrt für uns Radler - im Gegenteil... einfach nur Rücksicht und gegenseitige Akzeptanz (ebenso Respekt vor der Natur).

Das Bild scheint auch bald im Harz gewünscht, da dann wohl der lokale Holzbesitzer mehr Geld von den Hobby-Lumberjacks bekommt.
Alles unter dem Deckmantel, dass die Tiere von den MTB'lern und Semi-Professionellen-Spaziergängern gestört werden. 
"Gut, dass zurückgelassene leere Kräuterschnapsflaschen und 2-Takt-Kanister nachhaltig nachwachsen!" (ironie off)

BTT: Ich finde die Aktion mit den Arbeitseinsätzen richtig, richtig gut und als Zeichen in die richtige Richtung. 
Bin gerne bereit beim nächsten mal mit zu wirken! Schließlich nutzen wir die Wege ja auch. Ob zu Fuß oder mit Rad ist dabei wohl egal.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. September 2017)

Besten Dank!
Es kam übrigens eine Antwort vom Harzklub, die zuständige Dame ist im Urlaub und meldet sich ab dem 18.09. bei uns.

Ich war heute mit Kumpel und unseren Kindern auf dem Bahnparalleweg zu Fuß unterwegs - wir hatten ein abartiges Erlebnis mit einem holländischen AUTOFAHRER dort. Erstmals gesehen haben wir ihn ca. einen halben Kilometer nach dem Einstieg von oben (Hotel Drei Annen), mitten auf der großen Kahlschlag-Fläche. Er kam von oben hinter uns und drehte dann in ...zig Zügen.
Dann hatten wir ihn, kurz bevor wir den Tunnel erreichten, von vorn. Der Weg ist dort eigentlich zu schmal für Begegnungen mit KFZ, aber er drängelte sich durch. Gab fiese Worte von uns. Kurz darauf kam er wieder zurück. Kumpel hatte die Schnauze voll und machte Fotos, worauf hin ER nun anfing, das dürfe man ja nicht...kam zu einem kleinen Handgemenge durchs offene Fahrerfenster. Er quetschte sich dann wieder an uns vorbei, auch an unseren Kindern auf Fahr- und Laufrädern.
Und als wir dann vom Tumkuhlental auf den letzten Abschnitt des Parallelweges einbogen...kam uns dieses Ober....loch wieder entgegen. Unglaublich dreist und frech. Er bekommt fast Schläge und fährt dann wieder auf einen Waldweg - und tut die ganze Zeit so, als wüsste er nicht, dass man hier nicht auf Waldwegen fahren dürfte.
Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
Ganz einfach - man kann die meisten sogenannten "Wanderwege" halt mit dem PKW befahren. Da wird solch dreistes und mental fußkrankes Gesocks eben anmimiert, das auch zu tun. Der Bahnparallelweg vor 5 Jahren hätte ihn nicht ansatzweise auf die Idee kommen lassen.


----------



## dezilaiceps (11. September 2017)

Solche dummdreisten Harzbesucher haben es eigentlich verdient in ein paar Wochen Post aus Deutschland von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zu bekommen. Wenn Ihr die Fotos noch habt, würde ich Anzeige erstatten. Da geht eindeutig zu weit!!!

Auf welchem PKW-Navi ist der BPW verzeichnet? Auf meinem jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## dezilaiceps (25. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die Ihre MTB-Touren in Bad Harzburg beginnen und mit dem Auto anreisen, habe ich soeben folgende wichtige Meldung in der Goslarschen Zeitung gefunden:

*"Großraumparkplatz ist nun kostenpflichtig*
Der Großraumparkplatz gegenüber dem Hotel Seela ist seit kurzem für Pkw gebührenpflichtig, dies teilte gestern die Stadtverwaltung mit. Die Parkscheinautomaten (die GZ berichtete) sind aufgestellt und auch schon im Einsatz. Busse und Lkw seien indes gebührenfrei, müssen jedoch wie bisher auf den ihnen zugewiesen Stellflächen parken. Die Mindestparkdauer beträgt 30 Minuten und kostet 25 Cent, für die Höchstparkdauer von 10 Stunden sind 5 Euro zu entrichten. Mit dem Jahresparkschein kann man dort aber bis zu zehn Stunden kostenlos parken." Quelle: Goslarsche Zeitung vom 25.09.2017

Da hilft leider nur bezahlen oder auf andere Parkmöglichkeiten auszuweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (25. September 2017)

Ach du Scheiße. Naja, ist ja nicht so das ich mich in Harzburg nicht auskenne, dann wird halt in einer Anwohner Strasse geparkt wenn ich mit dem Rad auf dem Auto komme.


----------



## jaamaa (26. September 2017)

Naja... Erst rumeiern nach einem Parkplatz, dann durch die halbe Stadt fahren bis zum ersten Trail und beim Zurückkommen die bösen Blicke der Anwohner auf sich ziehen. Sie werden dich lieben! [emoji16]

Ganz ehrlich.... das hat mich eh schon seit Jahren gewundert, dass das da noch nichts kostet. Ist ja mittlerweile überall kostenpflichtig. Selbst der letzte Krankenhausparkplatz ist nicht umsonst... auch nicht als Notfallpatient [emoji50].
Und 5€ sind ja noch fair...

Also nun immer ein 5er mehr einstecken. Danke für die Info [emoji106]


----------



## Pfannenschlag (26. September 2017)

dezilaiceps schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle, die Ihre MTB-Touren in Bad Harzburg beginnen und mit dem Auto anreisen, habe ich soeben folgende wichtige Meldung in der Goslarschen Zeitung gefunden:
> 
> ...



Da investiert man tausende € ins Bike und dann treiben einem Parkplatzkosten in die Privatinsolvenz.


----------



## dezilaiceps (26. September 2017)

War inzwischen mal Vorort,um mir die Kisten an zu sehen, man kann mit "Klimpergeld" oder mit Karte zahlen. Scheine nimmt er nicht und Wechselgeld gibt es auch keins zurück.


----------



## duke209 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Es kam übrigens eine Antwort vom Harzklub, die zuständige Dame ist im Urlaub und meldet sich ab dem 18.09. bei uns.
> 
> Ich war heute mit Kumpel und unseren Kindern auf dem Bahnparalleweg zu Fuß unterwegs - wir hatten ein abartiges Erlebnis mit einem holländischen AUTOFAHRER dort. Erstmals gesehen haben wir ihn ca. einen halben Kilometer nach dem Einstieg von oben (Hotel Drei Annen), mitten auf der großen Kahlschlag-Fläche. Er kam von oben hinter uns und drehte dann in ...zig Zügen.
> ...



Ein *"abartiges Erlebnis"* hatte ich auch gestern. Zwar nicht im NP, aber im Harz um Thale bis dann zum finalen Unmut im Naturschutzgebiet Bodetal.

Im Frühjahr bin ich auf einem alten Forst/Hohlweg bergauf geradelt. Sah einen Feuersalamander, erfreute mich an diesem, fuhr weiter. 
60 Sekunden später betörender Lärm, um die Kurve kamen zwei "Buggys" - also breite Quads mit Überrollbügel ectpp.!! Ich konnte gerade noch an den Wegesrand springen, bevor die Vollpfosten mit Ihren Full-Face-Helmen in den Kisten und aufgerissenem Weg vorbei feuerten!! 
Ich hab dann die Spuren mehrfach im Umkreis auf Wegen wiedergefunden und hab mich ewig daran aufgeregt!! _(Der Salamander war ebenfalls hinüber.)_

*Jetzt kommts:* Ein halbes Jahr später, ich spule gestern im Regen eine feine Trailrunde ab. Sehe merkwürdige 30cm breite Reifenspuren diverse Male auf abgelegenen Forstwegen zwischen den Trails, aufgerissener Boden, speziell in Kurven: *Deja-vu!!*

Ich ärgere mich erneut, finde die Spuren bis ins Tiefenbachtal (auch schon Naturschutzgebiet), fahre vom Hagedornberg über einen alten Weg in mein geliebtes Bodetal _(Naturschutzgebiet: Anfang der 90er sogar mit Drehkreuzen versehen damit man mit dem Bike nicht rein konnte; sind seit vielen Jahren zum Glück wieder weg, offiziell dennoch Bike-Verbot.....meide Hauptzeiten/Schönwettertage)._ 
*Da sehe ich diese verdammten Spuren Richtung Thale - aufgerissener Weg rechts und links* - teilweise schon über Felsen an der Kante (wenn der Weg zu schmal wurde). 300m weiter stehen plötzlich 3 Buggys mit einer Spur von 2,00m auf einem 2,10m breiten Trail. 
Rechts die Felsen, links der Abhang, gerade zu eine Verengung auf unter 2m - ja was nun!!! 

Ich konnte mich kaum beherrschen und hab zuerst den hinteren Typen sprichwörtlich durch seinen Full-Face-Helm gezogen und anschließend die beiden anderen. Ich hab Sie gefragt ob Sie noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben mit diesen Drecksdingern ins Bodetal abzubiegen, ob Sie schomal was vom NSG gehört haben und das man ihre Spuren in der ganzen Umgebung finden kann, dass sich unsereins (Local Biker) auf Dreckstage oder "Wanderer freie Stunden" mit einem Ride im Tal beschränkt, der Ranger sofort alarmiert werden müsste .... 300 Puls und keinen Waffenschein! 
Sie hätten sich "verfahren, tut Ihnen Leid" (ebenfalls über Forstweg vom Hagedornberg gekommen) und überlegen sich nun wie sie zurück kommen. Ob sie es bei Einfahrt erst nach Treseburg versucht hatten, keine Ahnung, da wären sie nach 200m aber durch eine Engstelle ebenfalls gescheitert. 

Ich rege mich immer noch auf. 
In meiner Rage habe ich sie leider Ihrem Schicksal überlassen. Sie mussten rückwärts auf dem Trail balancierend bestimmt 200m zurück um überhaupt wenden zu können. Hab dann vergessen die Dinger zu knipsen (Kennzeichen waren eh keine dran) oder einen Anruf bei der Polizei/Ranger zu tätigen. 
Hatte in diesem Moment keine Nerven mehr - heute ärgere ich mich  und überlege, ob ich dies noch irgendwo an offizielle Stelle platzieren sollte. Denn es scheint immer mehr in Mode zu kommen mit diesen Teilen (Quad, Buggy oder auch Cross-Bike) den Wald bis in sensible Gebiete unsicher zu machen - man sieht solche Spuren immer öfter.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2017)

Abgefahren. Da hört es echt auf.
Wir versuchen trotzdem mal, etwas Positives darin zu sehen, dass auf der einen Seite die Forstwirtschaft immer brutaler arbeitet und auf der anderen Seite solche Pfosten den Wald pflügen:
das Argument des "erosionsfördernden Mountainbikens" ist schlicht haltlos, nix wert, lächerlich. Wenn mich mal wieder wer anspricht, ich würde was kaputt machen...ich lache nur.


----------



## fuxy (9. Oktober 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ein *"abartiges Erlebnis"* hatte ich auch gestern. Zwar nicht im NP, aber im Harz um Thale bis dann zum finalen Unmut im Naturschutzgebiet Bodetal.
> 
> Im Frühjahr bin ich auf einem alten Forst/Hohlweg bergauf geradelt. Sah einen Feuersalamander, erfreute mich an diesem, fuhr weiter.
> 60 Sekunden später betörender Lärm, um die Kurve kamen zwei "Buggys" - also breite Quads mit Überrollbügel ectpp.!! Ich konnte gerade noch an den Wegesrand springen, bevor die Vollpfosten mit Ihren Full-Face-Helmen in den Kisten und aufgerissenem Weg vorbei feuerten!!
> ...



Hättest vor Ort die Polizei rufen sollen.


----------



## duke209 (9. Oktober 2017)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hättest vor Ort die Polizei rufen sollen.



Ja, Problem nur, die Polizei wären zu dieser Stelle nur zu Fuß/Pferd (was sie nicht haben) gekommen. Zufahrt über den Berg - wie die Vollpfosten - wäre sicher schon an Unkenntnis des Waldes gescheitert. Sobald die Typen den Forstweg hoch zum Berg erreicht hätten, wären aufgrund diverser Anzweige auch ein „auflauern“ aussichtslos gewesen. 
Soll keine Ausrede für mein Nichthandeln sein, aber realistisch wäre da nichts rausgekommen! Hät die auch nicht aufhalten können, Dauerregen, Levo wollte weiter....


----------



## fuxy (9. Oktober 2017)

Im Zweifel aus der Deckung Filmen, oder Bilder machen, die Spuren sind ja auch ein Beweis, und so viele Buggy´s wird's wohl nicht geben im Landkreis, die Polizei kann da sicher über das Strassenverkehrsamt was rausfinden...
Levo ? Ich auch E ! Wir sollten uns unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (9. Oktober 2017)

ja ja die Lokals, pfeifen bisweilen auf den Naturschutz, wichtig ist dass die Biker pauschal verurteilt werden 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...das Argument des "erosionsfördernden Mountainbikens" ist schlicht haltlos, nix wert, lächerlich. Wenn mich mal wieder wer anspricht, ich würde was kaputt machen...ich lache nur.


 

@Hasifisch 
gabs schon Rückmeldung bezüglich der Wanderwegsausdünnung?


----------



## battiwr (9. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend, ich meine gehört zu haben, dass es eine wegausdünnung geben soll. Die Pflege/ Instandsetzung braucht viel Engagement und Geld und deshalb werden Wege gestrichen. Diese gestrichen Wege sind aber nicht verboten sondern sie sind aus dem Wegenetze ,im Sinne von Wanderschilder ,gestrichen und dürfen auch weiterhin benutzt werden.

Leider habe ich die Quelle vergessen ( TV).


----------



## duke209 (10. Oktober 2017)

toschi schrieb:


> ja ja die Lokals, pfeifen bisweilen auf den Naturschutz, wichtig ist dass die Biker pauschal verurteilt werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh wer es will! Du stellst dich also vor deinen Hometrail, schaust zu wie wöchentlich Hunderte, im Sommer sogar Tausende durchstapfen (vom Kinderwagen bis Rollator, Biker natürlich auch) und gibts jeden noch nen Tipp mit auf dem Weg während du - egal zu welcher Zeit - dir das Schild umbindest „ich muss draußen bleiben!“ . 
Glaube ich kaum Toschi.


----------



## jaamaa (10. Oktober 2017)

@duke209

Ich glaube du hast das von Toschi anders verstanden als er es gemeint hat ;-)


----------



## __U3__ (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich hätte da mal ne ganz andere Frage:
Nachdem letztes Jahr die Wanderung auf den Brocken wg Babybauch ausgefallen ist, wollen mit dem Nachwuchs im Kinderwagen dieses Jahr wieder hoch. Eckerloch fällt logischerweise aus, und Brockenstrasse wollten wir nur im Notfall.
Alternative wäre von Oderbrück den Goetheweg hoch, oder von Schierke über Sandbrinkstrasse und oberen Königsberger Weg.
Deswegen die Frage an die Locals, könnte man die Wege mit dem Kinderwagen benutzen, oder sagt Ihr die sind überhaupt nicht dafür geeignet?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Oktober 2017)

Moin Uwe
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs
Vom Torfhaus aus sollte das gut gehen.
Nur ein Stück Panzerplattenweg ist ne ordentliche Rampe.
Aber bist ja fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (10. Oktober 2017)

Von Oderbrück links der Oder folgend und dann rechts den Ulmer Weg bis Dreieckigen Pfahl geht sicherlich gut. Dann den Grenzweg hoch zum Goetheweg sicher mühsam (glaube Platten und steil).
Würde auch vom Torfhaus den Massen folgen, bis auf die eine Rampe gut zu meistern mit Wagen.


----------



## toschi (10. Oktober 2017)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @duke209
> 
> Ich glaube du hast das von Toschi anders verstanden als er es gemeint hat ;-)


ja so ist es anscheinend, ich wollte hier nicht die Buggys verteidigen. 

@__U3__
der Geotheweg wurde extra für solche Besucher ausgebaut, vor 3? Jahren oder so, von Schierke untere Teil Brockenstraße und dann links richtung Geotheweg und Bahnparallelweg wieder bis oberer Teil Brockenstraße, ca. 10km von Ortsmitte Schierke. Sandbrink über Dreieckiger Pfal mit (Kinder-) Buggy  macht sicherlich nicht so viel Sinn, ist unebener, teilweise steiler und weiter.




http://navigator.geolife.de


----------



## battiwr (10. Oktober 2017)

Eben, Massen gehen von Oderbrück aus hoch. Wer es einsam möchte, geht den Königsberger Weg von Schierke aus hoch. 
So, jetzt musst du dich entscheiden.
Viel Spaß


----------



## __U3__ (10. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Tips, da kann das Mädel schonmal Harzluft schnuppern!
Denke wir nehmen die Route von toschi, alternativ dann von Torfhaus den Berg hoch...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2017)

battiwr schrieb:


> Guten Abend, ich meine gehört zu haben, dass es eine wegausdünnung geben soll. Die Pflege/ Instandsetzung braucht viel Engagement und Geld und deshalb werden Wege gestrichen. Diese gestrichen Wege sind aber nicht verboten sondern sie sind aus dem Wegenetze ,im Sinne von Wanderschilder ,gestrichen und dürfen auch weiterhin benutzt werden...


 


toschi schrieb:


> j...
> @Hasifisch
> gabs schon Rückmeldung bezüglich der Wanderwegsausdünnung?


 
Noch keine News, werde da mal nachhaken. Eigentlich wollte sich der Harzklub bei uns melden... 
Nochmal meine Meinung dazu: der Harzklub hat nicht das RECHT, Wege "zu streichen/zu deaktivieren". Das dürfen nur Waldbesitzer.
Wenn der Harzklub die Beschilderung/Pflege nicht schafft, ist schlicht der "Exklusivvertrag" zur Pflege für die Wege im Harz obsolet - wie immer dieser "Vertrag" aussieht. Die richtige Herangehensweise wäre es nun, ANDERE zur Pflege mit ins Boot zu holen, und nicht einfach hinzuwerfen.
Nach unseren Informationen sollen sehr wohl Wege abgebaut werden! Aber nicht die ganzen 2500km(!!!), die nun nicht mehr vom Harzklub gepflegt werden.
Davon ab: wenn man jenseits der Touristrenkorridore unterwegs ist, wird die Beschilderung sowieso oft beschissen, weiß nicht, was da noch "runtergefahren" werden soll.


----------



## toschi (12. Oktober 2017)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...Davon ab: wenn man jenseits der Touristrenkorridore unterwegs ist, wird die Beschilderung sowieso oft beschissen, weiß nicht, was da noch "runtergefahren" werden soll.


Das würde ich sofort unterschreiben, die ABM Kräfte haben es derzeit einfach nicht geschafft, und zack waren sie wieder weg.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2018)

Am 7. und 8. April ist
IMBA Care of your Trails Weekend
Wir machen da natürlich mit. Bitte lasst uns hier und im IG Harz Forum diskutieren, was gerade am wichtigsten ist und was für uns auch am meisten positive Publicity bringt. Ich bin für alles, was verlauste Pfade wieder neu belebt. Ich werde dann 2 - 3 Orte/Termine anlegen, wo wir gruppenweise arbeiten werden. Jeder kann sich dann zum Ort/Termin seiner Wahl anmelden.


----------



## hasardeur (3. März 2018)

Gerade gefunden:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2243236


----------



## Hasifisch (19. März 2018)

Wie im Forum bereits angekündigt: am Samstag, dem 07.04. 2018, nehmen wir teil am
IMBA Care of your Trails Weekend
Ihr könnt etwas für eure Trails tun!
Wenn ihr mitmachen möchtet, meldet euch bitte hier an:
http://ig-harz.de/events/28-imba-care-of-your-trails-weekend.html
(Siehe EVENTS)
WIR BRAUCHEN EUCH!


----------



## c.fis (23. März 2018)

Hallo Garrit,
was ist denn konkret als Aktion oder Aktionsort geplant?
Gruß, Christian.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. März 2018)

Hallo Christian,
wir haben zwei Areale in der Nähe von Wernigerode, die wir bearbeiten wollen. Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer teilen wir uns gleich auf oder fahren als eine Gruppe beide hintereinander an.
Geplant sind z.B. Trails an der Harburg/Bollhasental/Pulvergarten, eventuell Ecke Pisseckenweg. Und dann Ecke Kleine Renne/Tunneltrail etc.


----------



## c.fis (27. März 2018)

Hallo Garrit,
danke für die Info. Ich werde versuchen mir den Termin freizuhalten und melde mich dann nach Ostern noch mal.
Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. März 2018)

Sehr gern!


----------



## c.fis (3. April 2018)

Hallo, hab mich angemeldet. Dann bis Samstag, Gruß Christian.


----------



## Hasifisch (5. April 2018)

Super.
Ein Hinweis: in der Anmeldung stand fälschlich eine Treff-Zeit von 10:00 Uhr - richtig ist, wie auch im Text geschrieben, 9:00 Uhr!


----------



## Hasifisch (6. April 2018)

Also - morgen ist es soweit! Unsere Trailpflege im Rahmen des IMBA "Take care of your trails" Events.
Wer noch spontan dazu stoßen möchte:
09:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hochschule Harz in Wernigerode, Friedrichstraße.
Einteilung der Gruppen, verteilen von Werkzeug, aufteilen auf Autos, ab zu den Baustellen.
Anschließend Wege freischeiden, räumen, abharken etc pp
12:00 Uhr Grillen auf der Harburg - wird vom Harzklub übernommen. Wir treffen uns gegen 11:45 am Parkplatz vor dem Schanzenhaus.
Gegen 13:00 Uhr zweite kleine Runde Arbeitseinsatz bis maximal 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## hasardeur (11. April 2018)

https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/wernigerode/fruehjahrsputz-weg-mit-dem-winterdreck-in-wernigerode

Es geht auch gemeinsam mit den Wanderern...


----------



## Hasifisch (20. April 2018)

Die IG Harz bedankt sich bei allen Beteiligten für die tolle Wege-Pflege-Aktion am 08.04.2018. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, es hat sich richtig gelohnt und es war einfach schön, in Zusammenarbeit mit den Wanderern etwas für unsere Wege zu tun.
Besonderer Dank an den Harzklub Wernigerode - der war diesmal weit zahlreicher erschienen als erwartet.
Und natürlich bedanken wir uns bei Thorsten Ahrend und Familie für die Bewirtung am Grill und die Führung durch die bald fertig sanierte "Harburg".


Foto: Ivonne Sielaff, Volkstimme Wernigerode


Im Anschluss an die Pflege der Wege im Bereich Harburg - Bollhasental- Zwölfmorgental gab es Verpflegung an der Harburg. Anschließend hatten wir mit einem Teil der Gruppe noch die "Kleine Renne" auf dem Programm. Dieser Weg hatte zwei große Probleme: eine Auswaschung hinter einer Blockstufe kurz vor dem Ausgang sowie einen sehr breiten und hässlichen "Chickenway" neben den einzelnen Blockstufen im Mittelteil. Hier sind in den letzten Jahren viele Mountainbiker, die sich das Befahren der Stufen nicht zutrauten, mit blockierendem Hinterrad an den Stufen vorbeigerutscht.
Bitte macht so etwa nicht. Es ist niemals eine Schande, Hindernisse nicht zu fahren. Aber es ist nicht in unserem Interesse, durch solche Bremsbahnen das Mountainbiken bei anderen Nutzern schlecht aussehen zu lassen.
Jetzt sieht es dort so aus:








 Foto: Lutz Baum

Durch einige große Steine und vor Ort gefunden Fichtenstämme sollte nun ausschließlich der eigene Weg benutzt werden.

In den nächsten wochen werden wir noch einige weitere Wege in Angriff nehmen, dann aber eher in kleinen Aktionen im Rahmen von Touren. Wir halten euch auf dem Laufenden.

Noch ein wichtiger Aufruf: wer aktuelle Informationen zu den folgenden wegen im Nationalpark Harz hat, vor allem, was das Blockieren durch gefallene Bäume betrifft, meldet sich bitte. Das ist sehr bedeutend für eine Aufforderung an den NP, sich um die Pflege der wege zu kümmern.

Einen sonnigen April und einen unfallfreien Start in die Saison wünscht

Garrit "Hasifisch" Wenzel, Sprecher der DIMB IG Harz


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2018)

Ein Hallo an die Thüringer,
heute kam im MDR-Info eine Reportage über die Wanderwege und Pflege derselben in Thüringen. der Gesprächspartner war ein Wanderwegewart. Dieser Wegewart machte folgende Aussage. Alle ausgewiesenen Wanderwege in Thüringen sind für Radfahrer gesperrt.
Ist diese Aussage so richtig, oder gibt es auch hier regionale Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (14. Mai 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ein Hallo an die Thüringer,
> heute kam im MDR-Info eine Reportage über die Wanderwege und Pflege derselben in Thüringen. der Gesprächspartner war ein Wanderwegewart. Dieser Wegewart machte folgende Aussage. Alle ausgewiesenen Wanderwege in Thüringen sind für Radfahrer gesperrt.
> Ist diese Aussage so richtig, oder gibt es auch hier regionale Unterschiede?


Ich war kürzlich auf diversen ausgeschilderten Wanderwegen im thüringischen Harz unterwegs.
Wir haben nirgends Hinweise auf untersagte Benutzung durch Radfahrer gesehen.


----------



## clausi87 (14. Mai 2018)

der höllenstieg liegt oben voll!


----------



## ohmtroll (14. Mai 2018)

@Udo1 Ich sags mal so deutlich: Da holt sich einer auf dem Thüringer Waldgesetz einen runter. 
In Thüringen dürfen theoretisch nur "befestigte Wege" mit dem Rad befahren werden.
 (in Ermangelung eines Mittelfinger-smileys)


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Mai 2018)

Ruhig bleiben... 
Gesetz (Paragraph 6)
_§ 6 Betreten des Waldes, sportliche Betätigung in Wäldern...
...
(3) Rad fahren und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen sowie mit Personenkraftwagen, deren Fahrer bzw. Mitfahrer im Besitz einer Sonderparkgenehmigung für Schwerbehinderte sind, ist auf befestigten Wegen und Straßen erlaubt...
...
(6) Die Benutzung von Waldwegen durch Kraftfahrzeuge ist zur Erfüllung forstwirtschaftlicher Aufgaben gestattet. Motorsport im Wald ist grundsätzlich verboten. Innerhalb des Waldes sind insbesondere:...
...
5. das Rad fahren, insbesondere das Mountainbiking, abseits fester Wege und Straßen nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers zulässig..._

Aber was ist ein befestigter Weg? Ein Weg, der angebunden oder angenaglet ist, damit er nicht wegfliegt? Oder ein weg, der nicht sandig oder schlammig ist? Oder nicht doll schlammig? Etc pp

Einschätzung der DIMB:
_*3. "befestigter" Weg* 

Die mit der letzten Änderung des Waldgesetzes Ende 2013 verbundene Beschränkung des Radfahrens auf befestigte Wege ist aus Sicht der DIMB in der Realität nicht relevant. Eine für jeden nachvollziehbare, klare Differenzierung zwischen befestigten und sonstigen Wegen ist nicht gegeben, da keine allgemein verständlichen und jederzeit mit zumutbaren Hilfsmitteln überprüfbaren Kriterien existieren, anhand derer ermittelt werden kann, ob ein Weg befestigt ist oder nicht._


----------



## _torsten_ (15. Mai 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...
> heute kam im MDR-Info eine Reportage über die Wanderwege und Pflege derselben in Thüringen. der Gesprächspartner war ein Wanderwegewart. Dieser Wegewart machte folgende Aussage. Alle ausgewiesenen Wanderwege in Thüringen sind für Radfahrer gesperrt.
> ...


Da hat sich der MDR mal wieder mit Ruhm bekleckert. 
Da steht dann die Frage, was ist mit den Wegen, die als Wander- und Radroute gleichzeitig ausgewiesen sind?


----------



## h2okopf (22. Mai 2018)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Alle ausgewiesenen Wanderwege in Thüringen sind für Radfahrer gesperrt.
> Ist diese Aussage so richtig, oder gibt es auch hier regionale Unterschiede?



Vielleicht hat der Herr ja E-Biker gemeint.  Die dürfen ja quasi nirgends in Thüringer Wäldern fahren, wenn es nicht explizit Straße oder als Radweg (blaues Schild) ausgewiesen ist.

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch regionale Unterschiede. Das mit dem ThürWaldG ist ja bereits genannt, das gilt grundsätzlich. Wichtig ist halt, dass das Betretungsrecht durch z.B. Schutzgebietsverordnungen und ähnliches eingeschränkt werden kann. Daher kann es durchaus sein, dass regional das Radfahren eingeschränkt oder gänzlich untersagt ist.

Für die Praxis relevant ist dann noch die Definition von befestigten Wegen. Da kann man einen Blick in die 1. Durchführungsverordnung zum ThürWaldG werfen, da steht was in §2 glaub ich. Jedenfalls recht weit vorn. Aber auch das ist a) noch immer interpretationsfähig und b) ziemlich weit weg von der Realität, wenn man die Interpretation des Forstes ansetzt.

Für eine Ordnungswidrigkeit muss man aber abseits fester Wege unterwegs sein, also nochmal eine andere Definition, zu der sich auch alles an relevanten Dokumenten ausschweigt. Oder, um den Landtag aufzugreifen und die Frage an das zuständige Ministerium, welche Behörde für die Klassifizierung der Wege zuständig ist: "Keine, da es einer behördlichen Klassifizierung von Waldwegen in feste, befestigte, unbefestigte und
nicht feste Wege nicht bedarf." (Plenarprotokoll 3. Wahlperiode, 14.9.2000, Seite 1721)

Darf sich jeder erst einmal seinen eigenen Reim draus bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuxy (23. Mai 2018)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der Herr ja E-Biker gemeint.  Die dürfen ja quasi nirgends in Thüringer Wäldern fahren, wenn es nicht explizit Straße oder als Radweg (blaues Schild) ausgewiesen ist.



Wieso sollten sie das nicht dürfen, und wo hast du das gelesen ?


----------



## h2okopf (23. Mai 2018)

fuxy schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie das nicht dürfen, und wo hast du das gelesen ?


1. DVO ThürWaldG §2 Abs. 4.
"Unter die genehmigungspflichtige Benutzung von Waldwegen durch Fahrzeuge nach § 6 Abs. 6 Satz 3 Nr. 1 ThürWaldG fällt insbesondere das Fahren mit motorgetriebenen Fahrzeugen, einschließlich der Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor, [...]"

Dass e-Bikes Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor sind ist sicher unstrittig. Ergo braucht es theoretisch die Genehmigung des jeweiligen Waldeigentümers, um mit eBikes auf einem Waldweg fahren zu dürfen, um dem referenzierten Satz im ThürWaldG Genüge zu tun.

Kenne niemanden, der sich diese Genehmigung jeweils einholt. Wenn ich zudem nicht völlig falsch liege ist nach §66 ThürWaldG ein Verstoß gegen §6 Abs. 6 Satz 3 auch direkt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, keine Grauzone wie beim Radfahren ohne Hilfsmotor.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2018)

Ein Hilfsmotor ist es aber dann erst wenn ein Kennzeichen dran muss. So dürfte Stand der Technik bei Erstellung des Gesetzes gewesen sein.
Ein normales Pedelec unterstützt ja nur das Treten, weshalb es zulassungsfrei ist. Unter versicherungspflichtiger Hilfsantrieb fallen dann die S-Pedelecs.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## h2okopf (23. Mai 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ein Hilfsmotor ist es aber dann erst wenn ein Kennzeichen dran muss.


Nein, dann wäre es Kraftfahrzeug (Kleinkraftrad) und kein Fahrrad mehr. Wenn Kennzeichenpflicht, dann gilt alles, was für Fahrräder gilt, sowieso nicht mehr. Unter anderem Radwegverbot wäre dann einzuhalten, also nur noch auf Straße fahren oder extra für Mofa freigegebene Radwege außerorts. Um das hier nicht ausufern zu lassen mit den drei relevanten Kategorien nur ein Verweis auf https://www.e-bikeinfo.de/recht/gesetzliche-vorschriften-e-bikes-pedelecs



> So dürfte Stand der Technik bei Erstellung des Gesetzes gewesen sein.


Die Regelungen zu Fahrrädern mit Hilfsantrieb sind wesentlich älter, genau der Stand der Technik. Wikipedia sagt dazu: "Die ersten Fahrräder, die als Pedelec bezeichnet werden können, existierten bereits vor 1900, allerdings gab es diesen Namen damals noch nicht." (Den gibt es erst seit 1999)



> Unter versicherungspflichtiger Hilfsantrieb fallen dann die S-Pedelecs.


Korrekt. Tut aber beim Betretungsrecht nichts zur Sache, ob der Hilfsantrieb versicherungspflichtig ist oder nicht. Die DVO unterscheidet dies nicht, sondern es werden alle Fahrräder mit Hilfsantrieb, egal wie stark und wann wirksam, in einen Topf geworfen.


----------



## fuxy (23. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein Rad mit Hilfsmotor.
Ein E-Bike gilt vor dem Gesetz als Fahrrad


----------



## h2okopf (23. Mai 2018)

fuxy schrieb:


> Ein E-Bike gilt vor dem Gesetz als Fahrrad


Pauschalisieren macht es nicht richtig. Das was du unter dem Begriff "E-Bike" eventuell zusammenfasst sind von Gesetzes wegen her drei verschiedene Kategorien und nur eine davon zählt als Fahrrad. Den Link, den ich gepostet hatte, erläutert das.

Aber auch das ändert nichts daran, dass wenn ein Hilfsmotor vorhanden ist, das schlicht ein Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor ist. Ob Verbrenner oder elektrisch spielt keine Rolle, das Gesetz unterscheidet anhand der Motorart nicht. Auch ob am Tretlager montiert, im Sattelrohr, in der Nabe oder ein Felgenmotor ist egal, Motor bleibt Motor oder in dem Fall Hilfsmotor.

Bleibt in Konsequenz also nur festzuhalten, dass formal, da das Ausschlusskriterium nach DVO zum ThürWaldG einzig das Vorhandensein eines Hilfsmotors ist, Pedelecs in Thüringer Wäldern (genauer Waldwege, für Straßen im Wald gilt das nicht) nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers fahren dürfen. Wer die Genehmigung nicht einholt, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, die mit Bußgeld belegt ist.


----------



## mw.dd (23. Mai 2018)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Dass e-Bikes Fahrräder mit Hilfsmotor sind ist sicher unstrittig


Eigentlich sind E-Bikes Motorfahrräder mit Hilfs-Pedalkurbel


----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2018)

Ist denn wirklich kein Thread vor dem Pedelec-Gebashe sicher?


----------



## may (3. Juni 2018)

Warum machen sich alle so viele Gedanken über die Gesetze ob und wo man im Wald fahren darf? Ich radel seit nun gut 10 Jahren, wann und wo es mir gefällt und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. Einfach bei Bedarf langsam fahren und nett grüßen.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2018)

may schrieb:


> Warum machen sich alle so viele Gedanken über die Gesetze ob und wo man im Wald fahren darf? Ich radel seit nun gut 10 Jahren, wann und wo es mir gefällt und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. Einfach bei Bedarf langsam fahren und nett grüßen.



Man kann für sich allein Regeln ignorieren oder, im Interesse Vieler, zweifelhafte Regeln bekämpfen. Überleg mal, was nachhaltiger und sozialer ist. Dein letzter Satz sagt mir, dass Du eigentlich weißt, wie es geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2018)

may schrieb:


> Warum machen sich alle so viele Gedanken über die Gesetze ob und wo man im Wald fahren darf? Ich radel seit nun gut 10 Jahren, wann und wo es mir gefällt und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. Einfach bei Bedarf langsam fahren und nett grüßen.



Der Ranger im Nationalpark wird dich auch ermahnen, wenn du ihn nett grüßt. Und würden wir allen Dreck, den sich Politiker ausdenken und umsetzen, mit Nichtachtung würdigen, hätten wir wesentlich massivere Probleme. Insofern geh bitte weiter den Weg des vermeintlich geringsten Widerstandes und lass uns etwas für die Biker tun, die es interessiert.
Wenn wir nichts unternehmen, haben wir in absehbarer Zeit Verhältnisse wie in Österreich. Google einfach mal nach (tatsächlich verhängten!) Strafen für das Radfahren schon auf FORSTSTRASSEN dort.
Davon ab ist es eine Einstellungsfrage, sich als Naturnutzer 2. Klasse behandeln zu lassen oder etwas dagegen zu tun.


----------



## clausi87 (4. Juni 2018)

Mal was anderes....hat die igharz gestern eine große Gruppe im Bereich darlingerode geführt?So zum späten Nachmittag/Abend?


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2018)

Nein. Gab es Probleme?


----------



## clausi87 (4. Juni 2018)

Ja .kann man so sagen...ein trail war hinterher richtig zerbombt.


----------



## Hasifisch (4. Juni 2018)

So ein Mist. Ein "inoffizieller?


----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2018)

Interessante Betrachtung vom Siegi über die aktuellen Vorgänge im Vinschgau. Irgendwie ist es überall gleich...

https://www.suedtirolbike.info/news/wegesperrungen-fuer-mountainbiker-in-suedtirol.html?teasered=92


----------



## reizhusten (5. August 2018)

Wenn es irgendwie interessant ist:
An diesem Punkt steht ein Harvester  51.77048 10.68247 
Er verliert ordenlich Öl / Diesel, auf dem Weg sind ebenso reichlich Ölspuren zusehen. Diese gehen auf dem Trail hoch zur Spinne weiter.


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2018)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass Trailsperrungen am Hohnekamm aufgehoben wurden? Zumindest sind Schilder nicht mehr da, wo sie vorher waren.


----------



## verano (5. August 2018)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwie interessant ist:
> An diesem Punkt steht ein Harvester  51.77048 10.68247
> Er verliert ordenlich Öl / Diesel, auf dem Weg sind ebenso reichlich Ölspuren zusehen. Diese gehen auf dem Trail hoch zur Spinne weiter.



Hast du davon evtl. Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dezilaiceps (6. August 2018)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass Trailsperrungen am Hohnekamm aufgehoben wurden? Zumindest sind Schilder nicht mehr da, wo sie vorher waren.



Nach der hier https://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de.../Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf?m=1465828180 zu findenden aktuellen Karte des NP-Harz leider nicht. Da gibt es anscheinend ein paar "Souvenirjäger", die die Dinger regelmäßig einsammeln, übrigens nicht nur am Hohnekamm.


----------



## Rotom (25. September 2018)

https://www.volksstimme.de/sachsen-anhalt/bergsport-harzer-wanderer-und-biker-im-dauerstress


----------



## verano (25. September 2018)

„Wie viele Salamander und Eidechsen unter die Räder kommen, ist gar nicht zu zählen“, so Knolle.

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ich schlimmer finde. Das Knolle das sagt oder das die Zeitung das unkommentiert druckt. Und Moore zerstören wir natürlich auch... vollkommen klar.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (25. September 2018)

Jeder, der zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad im Harz unterwegs ist, weiß daß Dr. Knolle lügt (oder der Zeitungsmensch). Natürlich sind im Harz Idioten mit dem Rad (Brockenstrasse oder Glashüttenweg) unterwegs, nur eben kaum auf den Wegen, die gesperrt werden. Er spricht ja speziell von den steilen Wegen.. Da sind dann übrigens auch kaum Wanderer unterwegs und es geht sehr locker und freundlich zu.
Vermutlich plant die NPV mal wieder Sperrungen und bereitet das mit Agitprop gut vor („Im Bayerischen Wald war man hingegen schlauer und hat von Anfang an ein Netz von Verbotsstrecken gespannt. *Wir hinken hinterher*.“).
Schreibt eine Mail und verlangt Quellen/Nachweise (was, wann, wo) für seine Aussagen: fknolle[at]t-online.de

Breitgefahrene Salamander kenne ich nur von der Bielsteinchaussee (außnahmslos vom Autoverkehr zum Gsth. Steinerne Renne) und zerfahrene Moore .....???


----------



## fuxy (26. September 2018)

Wir sind übrigens auch am Feinstaub schuld !


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. September 2018)

Gibt's eine aktuelle Karte wo die Sperrungen vermerkt sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (26. September 2018)

Hier ist die aktuellste Karte dazu
https://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de...-nationalpark/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf
und hier gibt's noch aktuelle unwetter- oder (ich nenne es gerne) renaturierungsbedingte Sperrungen:
https://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/startseite/Wegesperrungen_Aktuell/

Zu dem Artikel fällt mir nur ein: Unvernunft auf der einen Seite, Polemik auf der anderen. Das eine bedingt das andere.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. September 2018)

neonel schrieb:


> Hier ist die aktuellste Karte dazu
> https://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de...-nationalpark/Fuer_Rad_MTB_gesperrte_Wege.pdf
> und hier gibt's noch aktuelle unwetter- oder (ich nenne es gerne) renaturierungsbedingte Sperrungen:
> https://www.nationalpark-harz.de/de/startseite/Wegesperrungen_Aktuell/
> ...


Dank Dir

Ich will am 3ten Richtung Brocken, ein bissel graut es mir davor.
Aber was macht man nich alles für Freunde


----------



## Matthes (26. September 2018)

Der Artikel ist tendenziös, dass es auch vernünftig geht, sieht man im Erzgebirge, dort werden an sensiblen Stellen die Besucherströme kanalisiert, es gibt gerade auf den stärker frequentierten Strecken (z.B. Miriquidi Kurs) auch naturbelassene Trails, die nur für Mountainbiker zugelassen sind. Im Harz läuft das Ganze leider eher darauf hinaus,  Wege für Biker zu sperren, was das Frequentieren der noch zugelassenen Wege und damit den Stress erhöht. Besser wäre es auch hier, einige naturbelassene Wege exklusiv für Mountainbiker zuzulassen, andere für Wanderer - damit behandelt man beide Gruppen gleich und privilegiert nicht eine, respektive verhindert Stress.


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2018)

Schlechtes Beispiel.


Matthes schrieb:


> es gibt gerade auf den stärker frequentierten Strecken (z.B. Miriquidi Kurs) auch naturbelassene Trails, die nur für Mountainbiker zugelassen sind.



Also ich kenne da nur das Trailcenter Rabenberg, wo sowas versucht wird - und der Wald ringsum war vor der Einrichtung des Trailcenter sicher nicht "stärker frequentiert". Von der rechtlichen Zulässigkeit von Sperrungen für Fußgänger und den Schwierigkeiten der Umsetzung fange ich hier lieber nicht an.

Der "Miriquidi-Kurs" (meinst Du den Stoneman?) hat doch kaum Trails?



Matthes schrieb:


> Besser wäre es auch hier, einige naturbelassene Wege exklusiv für Mountainbiker zuzulassen, andere für Wanderer


Das ist aus mehreren Gründen ein schlechte Idee. Einer steht schon oben, ein zweiter ist das die Radfahrer bei solch einem Deal nur verlieren würden und ein dritter, dass man wohl kaum die notwendige gegenseitige Akzeptanz schafft wenn man Nutzergruppen trennt.

Was hast Du gegen eine Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme? Anderswo funktioniert das doch auch! Natürlich nur dann, wenn nicht eine Nutzergruppe (wie hier die Fußgänger) von irgendwelchen Knalltüten suggeriert bekommt, sie wäre etwas besseres...


----------



## Matthes (26. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel.
> 
> 
> Also ich kenne da nur das Trailcenter Rabenberg, wo sowas versucht wird - und der Wald ringsum war vor der Einrichtung des Trailcenter sicher nicht "stärker frequentiert". Von der rechtlichen Zulässigkeit von Sperrungen für Fußgänger und den Schwierigkeiten der Umsetzung fange ich hier lieber nicht an.
> ...



Ja, ich meine den Stoneman und der Trailanteil beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Rabenberg sondern es gibt deutlich mehr. (geschätzt vielleicht 15% -20% der Gesamtstrecke). Auch außerhalb des Trailparks und nur für MTB'ler nutzbare Passagen, z.B. parallel zur Straße am Scheibenberg.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel.
> 
> ...ein zweiter ist das die Radfahrer bei solch einem Deal nur verlieren würden und ein dritter, dass man wohl kaum die notwendige gegenseitige Akzeptanz schafft wenn man Nutzergruppen trennt.



Aktuell verlieren die Biker gerade im Harz massiv und, wie bereits ausgeführt, die Sperrung der Strecken für Biker führt zu einer Mehrbelastung und steigendem Konfliktpotential auf den verbleibenden Strecken.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Schlechtes Beispiel.
> 
> Was hast Du gegen eine Miteinander und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme? Anderswo funktioniert das doch auch! Natürlich nur dann, wenn nicht eine Nutzergruppe (wie hier die Fußgänger) von irgendwelchen Knalltüten suggeriert bekommt, sie wäre etwas besseres...



Da hab ich gar nichts gegen, nur leider lässt sich Akzeptanz nicht erzwingen und im Harz, der als erste Erhebung im Norden von einer Vielzahl von Ballungsräumen umgeben ist und so viele Besucher anzieht, kann eine selektive Kanalisierung der Besucherströme durchaus für alle Beteiligten Stress vermeiden. Es geht ja nicht darum überall separate Wege auszuweisen, aber insbesondere im Oberharz um den Brocken könnte das eine Lösung sein....


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2018)

Knolle ist doch in erster Linie Nationalparkbeschützer. Dem geht es doch nur vorgeschoben um Wanderer, weil er damit wertvolle Schützenhilfe bekommt.
Er möchte unbedingt die MTBiker loswerden, weil er denkt dass die Wildwechsel stören und Tiere erschrecken -womit er garnicht mal soo unrecht hat, grad bei Nightrides. Die Wanderer sind für ihn da kein Problem, weil sie nicht so schwitzen und nicht in Gegenden auftauchen die einen lange Wandrung erfordern. Ist doch alles mit Knolle schon xmal diskutiert, das bringt alles nix.
Ausserdem sind wir MTBiker doch eine aussterbende Spezies in den Hügeln, jetzt gibt es eBiker, die fahren weder Höllenstieg noch Beerenstieg.


----------



## fliege1 (26. September 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> jetzt gibt es eBiker, die fahren weder Höllenstieg noch Beerenstieg.


 Abee nur solange min ein Baum quer liegt wo der Monstertruck nicht drüber geht


----------



## michi220573 (27. September 2018)

Wenn man will, geht das prima:


----------



## michi220573 (27. September 2018)

Der Harz war bis 2001 mein Heimatrevier, wenn ich mal richtige Berge wollte. Ab 2001 bin ich dann jedes Jahr einmal über 300 km angereist, um die traumhaften Trails zu fahren. Ich selbst hatte im Harz noch keine Probleme mit Wanderern, war dort aber wegen der Trailsperrungen auch seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr zum Biken. Je häufiger man von Unfällen und überfahrenen Salamandern redet, desto mehr Leute glauben das tatsächlich. Ich denke, dass es im Harz nicht mehr Probleme/Unfälle/platte Tiere gibt als in jedem anderen Revier. Nur der, der dort wohl was zu sagen hat, trötet immer wieder in das selbe Horn. Traurig, dass einer so viel Macht haben darf.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2018)

Matthes schrieb:


> Ja, ich meine den Stoneman und der Trailanteil beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Rabenberg sondern es gibt deutlich mehr. (geschätzt vielleicht 15% -20% der Gesamtstrecke). Auch außerhalb des Trailparks und nur für MTB'ler nutzbare Passagen, z.B. parallel zur Straße am Scheibenberg.


Das kannst Du mir gerne mal per PN im Detail vorstellen - das wäre mir völlig neu. Zumal der "Erfinder" des Stoneman Miriquidi gerade mit einer Präsentation "Zum Markterfolg ohne Singletrails" auf Werbetour ist...


Matthes schrieb:


> nur leider lässt sich Akzeptanz nicht erzwingen


Doch.


michi220573 schrieb:


> Wenn man will, geht das prima:


An Graubünden hat ich auch als erstes gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (27. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> - das wäre mir völlig neu. Zumal der "Erfinder" des Stoneman Miriquidi gerade mit einer Präsentation "Zum der "Erfinder" des Stoneman Miriquidi gerade mit einer Präsentation "Zum Markterfolg ohne Singletrails" auf Werbetour ist...







Schau mal auf das Schild-„Scheibenberg“, nicht böse gemeint, aber vielleicht einfach mal selber fahren und sich ne Meinung bilden...

Aber der Trailanteil des Stoneman ist ja hier auch nicht das Thema, Toleranz und gegenseitige Akzeptanz sind sicher immer der vorzugswürdige Weg, wenn das aber nicht funktioniert und Nutzergruppen kanalisiert werden, dann bitte ein Angebot für beide (Wanderer und Biker)...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2018)

Ihr könnt wieder etwas tun, damit die Wege im Harz nicht aussterben:
Bergmannstieg Generalüberholung!

Hier geht es zur Anmeldung 

Leider ist der Bergmannstieg im mittleren Bereich vom Tumkuhlenkopfweg bis zum Bahnparallelweg völlig verwahrlost und größtenteils unpassierbar.

Das möchten wir ändern. Einerseits, weil wir gerade in dieser Gegend - abseits der Kieswege - nicht viel naturnahe Wanderwege haben. Zum anderen, weil der Weg einfach nur toll ist.
Der eigentliche Start des bergmannstieges ist an der Bergwachthütte am oberen Tumkuhlental. Er kreuzt dann über die Kuppe der "Tumkuhlenköpfe" leicht bergab bis zum Tumkuhlenweg. Bis hier ist er zwar wenig befestigt, aber gut begehbar.
Am "Großen Tumkuhlenkopf" wurde durch Vernachlässigung und rusitkale Bewirtschaftung ein sehr schlechter Zustand geschaffen. Im Bereich der Klippen befindet sich ein Halde aus zusammengeschobenen Holzresten der Beforstung, der Verbindungspfad zum eigentlichen Stieg ist quasi verschwunden. Der Bergmannstieg hat sich früher, im Laufe der intensiven Nutzung während des Bergbaus, als tiefer Hohlweg entwickelt. Dieser ist mittlerweile komplett durch Pioniergehölze und gefalllene Bäume blockiert.
Ab dem "Kleinen Tumkuhlenkopf" mit dem tollen Panoramablick über das Drängetal ist es nur noch Dickicht.

Wir werden also am Samstag dort hineingehen und Ordnung schaffen, um diesen wunderbaren Weg zu reaktivieren.
Ich persönlich kann aus Wanderer- und Bikersicht nur sagen, dass ich mich auf einen nutzbaren Bergmannstieg extrem freue!

Was wir brauchen: Kettensägen, Freischneider (mit Stern, keine Fadenköpfe), robuste Rechen/Harken, weiteres Handwerkszeug.

Wir treffen uns am samstag, dem 17.11.18 um 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Tumkuhlental/Lossendenkmal.


----------



## c.fis (6. November 2018)

Sehr, sehr geil, bin dabei. Seitdem ich den Weg dieses Jahr zweimal gegangen bin, hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen, da mal ein bisschen was freizulegen, aber eher mit der Heckenschere und Harke und nicht mit schwerem Gerät. Würde mir schon reichen, wenn es fußläufig eine Verbesserung ist, zumal nach meinem Dafürhalten aus Richtung Großer Thumkuhlenkopf mit dem Rad kein Rankommen ist. Noch zu ergänzen wäre, dass ich auch der Meinung bin, dass im Teil unterhalb des BPW man etas Auslichten könnte. Hier aber ins besondere so, dass wieder Lenkerbreite Platz ist.

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## c.fis (6. November 2018)

Ach und noch ne kleine Anmerkung oder Frage, da wie Du auch schreibst es ja auch Wanderer betrifft, würde nicht auch der Harzclub da mit machen können /wollen? Wenn der Weg mal durchgängig ab der BW-Hütte ins Thumkuhlental frei wäre, wäre das ne tolle Alternative zu der Schotterpiste. 
PS: Hab auch gleich die Aktion bei zwei Wanderfreunden beworben, vielleicht können die ja auch.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2018)

Hi Christian, der Wernigeröder Harzklub ist informiert und positiv eingestellt, kann aber aus _gewissen_ Gründen speziell an diesem Weg nicht OFFIZIELL teilnehmen. Ich vermute aber, dass mal Mitglieder vorbeischauen...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. November 2018)

Und den unteren Teil, den "Tunneltrail", machen wir natürlich gleich mit"!


----------



## Martina H. (11. November 2018)

Hi, wir würden auch gerne kommen, haben allerdings kein schweres Handwerkzeug, würden aber unsere Hände mitbringen ...


Anreise wäre dann der genannte Parkplatz und dann zu Fuss weiter? Ist eine ca. Endzeit geplant?


----------



## c.fis (12. November 2018)

Hallo Martina,
eine kleine Rosen- oder Astschere wäre sicherlich brauchbar gegen die verwucherten Brombeerranken und zum Beschneiden von kleinen Ästen. Ich bringe auch kein schweres Gerät mit. Wahrscheinlich noch einen Eisenrechen und ne kleine klappbare Handsäge. Wegen der Brombeeren wären Arbeitshandschuh sicherlich auch gut.
Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2018)

Hallo noch mal, bleibt es morgen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (16. November 2018)

bisher keine Absage auf den Ankündigungskanälen = sollte stattfinden


----------



## c.fis (16. November 2018)

ich weiß auch nicht mehr, bin auf jeden Fall morgen da, habe auch keine weiteren Kontaktinfo zur IGHarz, da stehen 6 Anmeldungen, sonst wäre es ja abgesagt wurden, wird halt ganz schön kalt morgen früh sein, aber wenn die Sonne dann ab 10:30h auf den Hang scheint, wirds sicherlich gehn,
Bis morgen, Gruß Christian 

für die, die es vielleicht nicht kennen, der Parkplatz ist noch ca. 300m von der Hauptstraße in Richtung Wald, nicht gleich vorn am Lossendenkmal stehen bleiben und von dort ist auch direkt der Einstieg zum Bergmannsstieg


----------



## luCYnger (16. November 2018)

⛅ und trocken, was wollen wir mehr.
Bei Bewegung wird's schon warm genug.

Einzig ne Treibjagd könnte störend sein


----------



## c.fis (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, hallo Garrit,

da ich gerade ein bißchen versuche meine Wochenenden fürs Jahr bis zum Sommer zu planen (so zwischen Familie, Fahrradfahren, Schulferien, Feiertagen und anderen Pflichtterminen) hatte ich geschaut, ob es wieder einen Termin zur Frühjahrs-Wegepflege gibt. Bei der IMBA habe ich das gefunden, was ja mehrere Wochenenden möglich macht:

https://www.imba-europe.org/events/take-care-your-trails-2019

Gibt´s denn von Eurer Seite schon ne Planung, oder Termine?

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## clausi87 (25. Februar 2019)

Kurze Info.
Der Bergmann-stieg ist obeb am Einstieg komplett vom Forst zerstört worden. Eine neue Spur ließe sich aber Recht schnell wieder legen


----------



## Birotarier (25. Februar 2019)

Muss man viel sägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luCYnger (25. Februar 2019)

Das entwickelt sich zur Dauerbaustelle


----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2019)

Eigentlich muss man garnix sägen....nur reisig weg sammeln und eine neue Linie rein harken.


----------



## BikeTiefling (26. Februar 2019)

Also die Forst macht den Einstieg platt und wenn die Community es nicht behebt, verwildert der Weg wieder …


----------



## luCYnger (26. Februar 2019)

Wenn jeder der dort vorbei kommt, etwas wegräumt, muss man nicht jedes Mal n großen Einsatz machen.

Gibt ja auch noch andere Baustellen, wo gebündelte Kräfte erforderlich sind.

Wie auch immer. Ein paar Fotos wären zur Einschätzung der Lage immer ganz hilfreich.
Dann kann man sich gleich das richtige Zeug einpacken, falls man da längs kommt.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## c.fis (26. Februar 2019)

Kann man da dann gar nicht fahren? Den Einstieg hatte wir ja bewußt nicht weiter freigeräumt.


----------



## clausi87 (26. Februar 2019)

Es liegen überall Mal mehr Mal weniger Äste und kleinere Bäume bzw. Baumreste . Nach dem das erste Steilstück vorbei ist ist alles frei ! 
Ich werde nächstes Mal ein ausführlichen Bericht anfertigen da mit ihr die weitern Maßnahmen planen könnt...


----------



## Birotarier (26. Februar 2019)

War eben mal da (Hundespaziergang) und habe ein paar Äste weggeräumt. Die obere Linie im ehemaligen Wald (jetzt quasi Kahlschlag) kommt man einfach gerade und spassarm runter. Schön ist anders. Wenn die Forst da endgültig abgerückt ist könnte man, bevor durch Lichteinfall alles zuwuchert, da wieder eine kreative Kurvenlinie einrichten.
Der Hohlweg wurde streckenweise (gezielt?) mit Zeugs zugeworfen.  Die Linie und kleinen Schmankerl sind kaum noch erkennbar, teilweise wohl auch plattgewalzt. Da ginge aber wieder was, viel zum reinwerfen ist in der Umgebung sowieso nicht mehr da. Ist aber ein richtiger Arbeitseinsatz.


----------



## c.fis (26. Februar 2019)

Ah, super, dass Du gleich mal schauen warst. Werde die Tage mir auch noch mal ein Bild machen. Es hört sich zum einen so an, als wäre da jetzt noch mehr abgeholzt und zum anderen, als hätte man mutwillig versucht den Hohlweg wieder zu zerstören. Vielleicht wirklich hoffen, dass die Forst da bald mal abrückt und dann noch mal ein gezielter Einsatz. Denke, dass die Vorarbeit von uns trotzdem nicht umsonst war.


----------



## Birotarier (26. Februar 2019)

[QUOTE="c.fis, post: 15768934, member: 207270"Denke, dass die Vorarbeit von uns trotzdem nicht umsonst war.[/QUOTE]
Ne.  Vor allem der tiefe, letztes Jahr noch Brombeer- zugewucherte Abschnitt ist überwiegend frei, nur gerade etwas unaufgeräumt. Sieht eben nicht mehr nach Trail aus.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. März 2019)

Schöne Vorfrühlingsgrüße!

Die IG Harz führt dieses Jahr wieder eine Aktivtour durch. Für alle, die nicht wissen, was das ist:
DIMB Aktivtouren

Alle Informationen sowie die Buchungsmöglichkeit findet ihr hier:
IG Harz Aktivtour 2019

Demnächst kommen noch ein Haufen Termine mit Touren und anderen Aktionen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.fis (1. April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

jetzt hab ich mir den Bergmann auch mal angesehen. Puh das sieht ja schlimm aus im oberen Teil. Aber von der Sache würde ich dabei bleiben, warten bis die Forst abgerückt ist und Rest beräumen. Aber einen Eindruck davon wie schön es ist, bekommt man trotzdem schon.

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2019)

"IMBA Take Care Of Your Trails Day", 13.04.2018

*Einsatzort und Treffpunkt: *
*10:00 Uhr Parkplatz Ecke "Louis Braille-Straße" - "Großer Bleek" - "Amelungsweg" in Wernigerode.*

In Zusammenarbeit mit dem Harzklub Wernigerode starten wir wieder eine Frühlings-Aufräumaktion.
Start mit Absprache des Arbeitseinsatzes, eventuell Einteilung der Gruppen und des Werkzeugs.

Wir brauchen: ARBEITSKRÄFTE, Sägen, Hacken, Schaufeln, Spaten.

Wir machen: Trails in der Wernigeröder Umgebung fit. Starten werden wir mit dem Organistenweg. Einer der beliebtesten Singletrails in der Gegend droht langsam komplett seine "Form" zu verlieren. Es sind Erdarbeiten und im obersten Teil auch größerer Sägearbeiten nötig.

Wenn danach noch Zeit ist, kümmern wir uns zum Beispiel um den Kammweg hinter dem Agnesberg und den oberen Teil des Bergmannstieges.
Wir werden kurzfristig schauen, was nötig ist, wie viele Leute wir sind etc.

Euer Lohn: Ehre, Dankbarkeit und eventuell Blasen an den Händen... 

ANMELDUNG HIER


----------



## c.fis (10. April 2019)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> "IMBA Take Care Of Your Trails Day", 13.04.201*9*



Das ist ja dann schon diesen Samstag, schade da bin ich nicht da und kann leider nicht mitmachen.

Gruß, Christian.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2019)

Kein Ding - es kommen noch ein paar Gelegenheiten...


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (15. April 2019)

Hallo!
Ich wollte eigentlich ab Morgen 3 Tage in den Harz und Touren fahren und in den Bikepark St. Andreasberg.
Macht das überhaupt Sinn, bei dem ganzen Schnee der runtergekommen ist?
Selbst wenn der Schnee wegtaut, ist es dann nicht furchtbar nass, so dass man sich auf Wurzeln nur lang macht?
Wohin würdet Ihr fahren? Ist St. Andresaberg gut oder zu hoch?

Fahre eher moderate Touren mit um die 500 - 800hm und ca. 20 - 30 km. Gern Singletrail auch mal technisch bis S2. Anreise aus Schleswig-Holstein.

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2019)

Also wenn Du bis S2 fährst, sollten nasse Wurzeln und Steine kein Problem sein.

Andreasberg kann man auch im Nassen gut fahren. Die Streckenauswahl ist groß.

Touren gibt es im Harz auch ohne Ende. Ohne Vorbereitung (Trails heraussuchen), Locals oder eigene Ortskenntnisse bleiben dann eh nur die ausgeschilderten Routen, die ich eher als S0 einstufen würde.

Eine hilfreiche Info wäre auch, wo Du übernachtest.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (15. April 2019)

Vielen Dank erst einmal!
Habe noch nichts gebucht.
Dachte an St. Andreasberg. Braun Lage und Ilsenburg war ich auch schon öfter, kenne also einen Teil des Harz schon ganz gut.
Mir geht es mehr um die Einschätzung der aktuellen Lage vor Ort. Hahnenklee liegt ja unter einer richtigen Schneedecke. :-/


----------



## sgclimber (15. April 2019)

Ich würd behaupten morgen ist kaum Schnee mehr zu sehen. In St. Andreasberg ist auf der Webcam kein Krümel mehr zu sehen.
Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## hasardeur (15. April 2019)

Gut kennen und sich auskennen, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Ich stamme aus dem Harz und brauche dennoch die Hilfe von Locals, um nicht immer dieselben Trails zu fahren. Nur nach Hause finde ich noch immer allein.

Schreib dich daher am besten mal, welche Touren/Strecken Du geplant hattest, dann kannst Du sicher Tipps zu den aktuellen Beschaffenheiten bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourer-Kiel (15. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Wir sind mittlerweile in St. Andreasberg in einem schönen Hotel und werden morgen erst einmal den Bikepark besuchen. Danach entscheiden wir dann was wir fahren. Als wir von der BAB A7 in Seesen abgebogen sind waren es 15 Grad. Hier oben 3 Grad, allerdings war die Sonne auch weg.
Schnee ist hier keiner, aber oberhalb 800 Meter lagen neben der Straße und auch im Wald dicke Schneefelder.
Aber Ostern wird alles weg sein (wir dann allerdings auch).
D. h. die Touren werden sich eher nach unten orientieren. Mal sehen, was ich aus Komoot Kitzeln kann.

Also, vielen Dank noch einmal.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. April 2019)

Kurze Info: In St. Andeasberg liegt keine Schneeflocke und die Rails zumindest im Bikepark sind knochentrocken. Durch die Sonne fühlt es sich auch viel wärmer an, als es ist. Jacke braucht man natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Mai 2019)

Hi,
wird haben morgen noch etwas Zeit, sind gerade in Clausthal, wollen morgen Tante Ju und Nasser Weg fahren. Sind die frei und fahrbar zur Zeit? Ist schon wieder ein paar Jahre her mein letzter Besuch dort? 
Danke für eine kurzfristige Info. 
Immer wieder schön mal im Harz zu sein!


----------



## dwe60 (31. Mai 2019)

Nasser Weg ist frei - Tante Ju liegen wohl noch einige Bäume quer und ist auch offiziell vom NP gesperrt


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2019)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Nasser Weg ist frei - Tante Ju liegen wohl noch einige Bäume quer und ist auch offiziell vom NP gesperrt





dwe60 schrieb:


> Nasser Weg ist frei - Tante Ju liegen wohl noch einige Bäume quer und ist auch offiziell vom NP gesperrt


Ok danke, waren keine Verbotsschilder am Tante Ju heute zu sehen.


----------



## Hasifisch (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
in einer Woche sind wir Aktivtour-mäßig im Harz unterwegs. Da durch Ausfälle ein paar Plätze frei geworden sind, hier noch mal die Ausschreibung für eventuelle Nachzügler:
https://ig-harz.de/repository/Dokumente/Ausschreibung-Aktivtour-2019/
Beste Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (1. Juni 2019)

Also letzte Woche gabs am Eisntieg ein Hinweisschild des NP

war er denn durchgängig befahrbar?



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ok danke, waren keine Verbotsschilder am Tante Ju heute zu sehen.


----------



## luCYnger (1. Juni 2019)

Ja, Tante Ju ist durchgängig befahrbar.

Wenn am Einstieg ein Schild war, wird es Opfer der Forstarbeiten geworden sein


----------



## dwe60 (1. Juni 2019)

Ja, so wirds dann wohl gewesen sein


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Juni 2019)

Oder ich muss mal zum Optiker weil ich kein Schild gesehen hab.... 
Irgendwie hat sich eh alles verändert, auf dem Nassen Weg hatte ich die Steine viel größer in Erinnerung und den Anstieg danach wieder zur HKB nicht so steil. Also da muss wohl ein Erdbeben alles verschoben haben 
Die Tante Ju wird auch immer älter und hässlicher, war wohl für mich das letzte Mal dort. Und dann noch gesperrt, da lohnt es ja nicht mehr in die Ecke zu kommen. 
Schade, die HKB ist von der Bewirtung super nett und günstig noch dazu. War immer eine oder auch zwei Anstrengungen wert.


----------



## komamati-san (27. Juni 2019)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Ja, Tante Ju ist durchgängig befahrbar.
> 
> Wenn am Einstieg ein Schild war, wird es Opfer der Forstarbeiten geworden sein


In dem aktuellen 'freeride' Magazin wird die Tante Ju unter den 25 TopTrails Germany eingereiht und entsprechend beworben. 

Wenn der NP den gesperrt hat, sollte man m.E. die Redaktion darüber informieren, oder?


----------



## luCYnger (27. Juni 2019)

Keine Ahnung wieso die gerade Tante Ju so toll finden . .

Auf der NP Seite ist der jedenfalls nicht unter den aktuell gesperrten Wegen aufgeführt.

Kann sein, dass der temporär wegen dem Mikado oder den Forstarbeiten gesperrt WAR.

Also don't worry


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Juni 2019)

luCYnger schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieso die gerade Tante Ju so toll finden . .
> 
> Auf der NP Seite ist der jedenfalls nicht unter den aktuell gesperrten Wegen aufgeführt.
> 
> ...


Das kann ich auch nicht verstehen was daran so toll sein soll. Sorry aber die Ecke im Harz ist eher uninteressant.


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2019)

Einen schönen Gruß in die Runde!

Plötzlich ist es Herbst und die Saison viel zu schnell vorbei - naja. nicht ganz, denn wir hatten noch keinen Saisonabschluss!
Den gibt es an zwei Tagen: am 19. und 20.10. Ist nicht mehr lange hin...sorry.
Wenn ihr teilhaben möchtet, seid ihr eingeladen, am 19.10. ab 14:00 bei unserer Trailpflege mit anzupacken. Details findet ihr - wie auch zu allen anderen Veranstaltungen - unter dem Menüpunkt "Events" auf der rechten Seite unserer Website. Also hier! Dort könnt ihr auch auch anmelden.

Für ein sinnvolles und effektives Arbeiten an den Wegen steht uns jetzt eine leistungsstarke 36V Akku-Kettensäge zur Verfügung. Außerdem stehen wir kurz vor der Anschaffung eines - oder vielleicht sogar zweier - professioneller Freischneider mit Stern (Messer).
Dafür reichen die aktuell vorhandenen Mittel nicht ganz aus, so dass wir auf diesem Weg gern um Spenden für die IG bitten. Die Summe ist völlig egal, jeder EUR ist willkommen. Wenn ihr uns so helfen möchtet, schreibt mir bitte per PN und ich teile euch die Einzelheiten mit. Vielen Dank!

Am folgenden Tag, dem 20.10., machen wir dann mit euch eine gepflegte Herbstrunde auf dem Mountainbike. Wir fahren rund um Wernigerode und werden dabei einige wunderbare Trails unter die Räder bekommen.
Ich werde für diese Runde ein funkelnagelneues GIANT Reign 2 29er als Testrad mitbringen. Dieses kann bei Interesse gern auf den Trails ausprobiert werden. Damit kann vielleicht der Eine oder Andere für sich persönlich klären, ob eins der aktuellen 29er Enduros sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

An beide Events kann bei Bedarf eine Herbst-BBQ angehängt werden, soweit das Wetter mitspielt.

Nun noch einen ganz kurzfristigen Aufruf: am kommenden Samstag, den 12.10.2019, stellen Freiwillige des Harzklubs Wernigerode eine neue Sitzbankgruppe am Petersstein bei Elbingerode (Nähe Zillierbachstausee) auf. Dafür werden noch dringend wenige Freiwillige zum Tragen der Teile (keine 100m) und anpacken beim Aufbauen gesucht. Die Anfrage kam direkt von Harzklubmitglied Kuno Böttcher und die Hilfe ist dringend nötig. Es wäre super, wenn noch Helfer um 09:45 Uhr zum Parkplatz am unteren Ende des Kalten Tals bei Wernigerode, Richtung Elbingerode, erscheinen könnten. Auch diese Aktion steht bei uns unter den Events.

Das war es erstmal in Kürze, über weitere "Baustellen" kommen in Kürze noch Infos.

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße

Garrit "Hasifisch" Wenzel


----------



## Erroll (19. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen in die Runde! 
Wir waren Anfang letzter Woche ein paar Tage im Harz, in und um Wr unterwegs. Dabei sind uns im Bereich Darlingerode/Ilsenburg diese Absperrungen an verschiedenen Trails aufgefallen. Gibts hierzu irgendwo öffentliche Infos? Google hält sich mit Infos da aktuell sehr bedeckt, oder ich bin zu schusselig. 😅


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Das ist gerade alles in der Entstehung ,wir arbeiten daran die trails so schnell wie möglich fertig zu stellen. Da bitte ich echt um Verständnis . Du kannst den trail Park Harz aber auf Instagram folgen. Anders als über den offiziellen Weg wäre der weitere Erhalt der trails nicht mehr möglich gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Info! Mein/unser Verständnis habt ihr da voll! Super, was ihr da gerade auf die Beine stellt! 👍
Mittlerweile konnte ich einen Zeitungsartikel dazu finden. Wir sind da ehr zufällig rein gestolpert, da wir einen der Trails im Juni bereits gefahren sind.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Insgesamt soll der trailpark 4 trails umfassen. Am Ende wird es auch Tagestickets geben. Der Erlös dient am Ende ausschließlich dem Erhalt der trail.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich lese das hier gerade und frage mich, ob es sich um wilde Trails handelt, die mit Eurem Engagement legalisiert werden oder um Wanderwege?
Bedeutet dieser Teailpark dann, dass umliegende Wanderwege nicht mehr befahren werden dürfen?


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Bis jetzt steht keine Sperrung irgendwelcher Wanderwege im Raum . Man sollte sich aber als Bike selbst die Frage stellen ob und wann es Sinn man welchen Weg zu fahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht keine Sperrung irgendwelcher Wanderwege im Raum . Man sollte sich aber als Bike selbst die Frage stellen ob und wann es Sinn man welchen Weg zu fahren.


Wie soll das denn mit den Tagestickets realisiert werden? Eine Kasse oben und unten und an jedem Zugang zu den Trails? Sind ja nicht wenige Möglichkeiten, wie man dort ran kommt.

Bzgl. der Wanderer. Wenn man die Tickets explizit für Biker verkauft*, kann man doch nicht die Frage nach der Urzeit stellen um der Gefahr von Wanderern aus dem Weg zu gehen. Werden die Trails dann für Wanderer gesperrt, so wie es in jedem Bikepark ist?

Im Wassertal sind mir vor der Sperrung in den letzten Ausfahrten viele Wanderer entgegen gekommen. Daher frage ich. Ich sehe hier großes Konfliktpotential, wenn Leute für die Nutzung der Trails bezahlen, dann aber durch Wanderer ausgebremst werden, zumal es hier ja keinen Lift gibt. Wenn man da umsonst runterfährt, dann ist einem das egal, wenn es sich aber um eine bezahlte Nutzung handelt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich da einige MTBler über die Leute aufregen und sie es auch dementsprechend wissen lassen. Das wiederum würde die hier meiner Meinung nach bestehende friedliche Koexistenz gefährden.

*find ich i.O., wenn dadurch die Trails erhalten werden.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt steht keine Sperrung irgendwelcher Wanderwege im Raum . Man sollte sich aber als Bike selbst die Frage stellen ob und wann es Sinn man welchen Weg zu fahren.


Rücksicht halte ich auch für extrem wichtig. Schließlich sind die Wege mal als Wanderwege gebaut worden und werden auch primär von Wandervereinen gepflegt. Ich sehe uns Mountainbiker dort als Gäste: D.h. pfleglicher Umgang mit den Wegen (kein Krawallbremsen oder shredden)  und immer Rücksicht auf die Wanderer. Ich habe fast nur positive Erlebnisse mit Wanderern.


----------



## ew742 (19. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie soll das denn mit den Tagestickets realisiert werden? Eine Kasse oben und unten und an jedem Zugang zu den Trails? Sind ja nicht wenige Möglichkeiten, wie man dort ran kommt.


Ich würde sowas heutzutage nur noch online mit nem Ticketsystem über ne App/Webseite abwickeln, auch wenn der Empfang im Harz ne echte Hürde sein kann....

aber det is jetze ziemlich off-topic
Christoph


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Da kann ich noch nicht konkretes zu sagen. Das Zahlungssystem ist noch in der Entstehung. Online ist aber definitiv im Gespräch. Wie gesagt es geht dabei um den Erhalt der trails


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Ich habe fast nur positive Erlebnisse mit Wanderern.


Die habe ich auch, sehe sie aber in Gefahr, wenn das ganze monetarisiert wird. Ich finde es gut und zahle auch gern für den Erhalt der Trails. Ich sehe aber auch MTBler, die für die Nutzung der Trails bezahlen und sie dann eben auch so nutzen, wie es in einem Bikepark üblich bzw. erlaubt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auch MTBler, die für die Nutzung der Trails bezahlen und sie dann eben auch so nutzen, wie es in einem Bikepark üblich bzw. erlaubt ist.



Die gibt es jetzt auch schon genug. Leider kann ich da nur an jeden appellieren sich beim fahren dementsprechend zu verhalten. Durch den offiziellen Weg haben wir aber auch bei der Pflege und dem Bau der trails ganz andere Möglichkeit um entgegen zusteuern.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Was für die trails in der gesamten Harz Region ein größeres Problem ist ,ist das permanente Filmen bei und hoch laden bei YouTube ,strava und co das stößt an vielen Stellen mehr als sauer auf und wird am Ende vieles kaputt machen. Im okertal zeigt sich das schon


----------



## mhedder (19. Oktober 2020)

Das klingt ja sehr interessant. Im voraus schonmal besten Dank an die Akteure, die sich da lokal engagieren. 
Was mich auch interessieren würde, ist die Frage ob es jetzt zu neuen Wegen/Trails kommen wird, oder ob bestehende Wege für den Trailpark genutzt werden?
Beides ist aus meiner Sicht okay, setzt jedoch auf Seite der Nutzer (MTBler) ein anderes Verhalten voraus.

Gruß Marc


----------



## jalgrattad (19. Oktober 2020)

Nur mal als Idee bzw. Hinweis auf eine existierende Lösung: im Trailcenter der Rychlebské Stezky (http://www.rychlebskestezky.cz/, Tschechien) kann man monatliche (100 CZK) oder jährliche Unterstützungszahlungen (1.000 CZK) leisten und bekommt dafür ein Band (Tyvek, Farbe wechselt monatlich), das am Lenker platziert werden kann und die Unterstützung anzeigt. 
Außerdem kann man sich an regelmäßig stattfindenden Baueinsätzen (brigada) beteiligen. Für neue Trailprojekte wird Geld per Crowdfunding (Hithit) gesammelt.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

jalgrattad schrieb:


> Nur mal als Idee bzw. Hinweis auf eine existierende Lösung: im Trailcenter der Rychlebské Stezky (http://www.rychlebskestezky.cz/, Tschechien) kann man monatliche (100 CZK) oder jährliche Unterstützungszahlungen (1.000 CZK) leisten und bekommt dafür ein Band (Tyvek, Farbe wechselt monatlich), das am Lenker platziert werden kann und die Unterstützung anzeigt.
> Außerdem kann man sich an regelmäßig stattfindenden Baueinsätzen (brigada) beteiligen. Für neue Trailprojekte wird Geld per Crowdfunding (Hithit) gesammelt.


Das gebe ich Mal weiter!



mhedder schrieb:


> Das klingt ja sehr interessant. Im voraus schonmal besten Dank an die Akteure, die sich da lokal engagieren.
> Was mich auch interessieren würde, ist die Frage ob es jetzt zu neuen Wegen/Trails kommen wird, oder ob bestehende Wege für den Trailpark genutzt werden?
> Beides ist aus meiner Sicht okay, setzt jedoch auf Seite der Nutzer (MTBler) ein anderes Verhalten voraus.
> 
> Gruß Marc


Erstmal geht es darum bestehende trails zu schützen.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die jenigen die Intresse haben beim Bau zu unterstützen können sich gern bei mir direkt melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es geht dabei um den Erhalt der trails


Wenn es darum geht: Schild mit QR-Code und paypal-Link. Alles andere könnt ihr Euch sowieso sparen; für eine verpfichtende Gebühr fehlt die Rechtsgrundlage (und das ist auch gut so!).


niconj schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auch MTBler, die für die Nutzung der Trails bezahlen und sie dann eben auch so nutzen, wie es in einem Bikepark üblich bzw. erlaubt ist.


Genau. Dazu kommt dann die Mentalität "das ist mein Weg, Du darfst hier nicht sein", de es nicht nur bei Fußgängern, sondern auch bei Radfahrern gibt.


jalgrattad schrieb:


> Hinweis auf eine existierende Lösung:


Freiwillige Beiträge:  
Das Bändchen ist eine gute Idee, da entsteht dann auch ein sozialer Druck, der für entsprechende Beteiligung sorgt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Die jenigen die Intresse haben beim Bau zu unterstützen können sich gern bei mir direkt melden.


Das hatte ich schon an anderer Stelle. Da wurde ich auf "wenn es soweit ist" vertröstet. Ich mach da gern mit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Im *okertal* zeigt sich das schon


War es dort nicht viel eher so, dass jemand schwer gestürzt ist und das ganze daher überhaupt erst richtig aufgefallen ist?

Ich sehe die Argumentation gegen das Filmen ein, finde Strava, Komoot und Trailforks jedoch noch viel schlimmer. Dort kann man sich die Geodaten herunterladen und die Trails nachfahren, wenn man im Urlaub ist. In einem Video, in dem man weder Ein- noch ausstieg sieht, ist das nicht der Fall, es sei denn, man kennt die Trails und dann fährt man sie eh.

* Es sind viele Locals auch dort vertreten und zeichnen öffentlich auf bzw. teilen ihre Aufzeichnungen.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Dort kann man sich die Geodaten herunterladen und die Trails nachfahren, wenn man im Urlaub ist.


Was ist daran schlimm? Gegen den Wettkampfgedanken bei Strava habe ich auch was, sowas hat auf öffentlichen Wegen nichts zu suchen. Aber was ist gegen (digitale) Karten einzuwenden?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlimm? Gegen den Wettkampfgedanken bei Strava habe ich auch was, sowas hat auf öffentlichen Wegen nichts zu suchen. Aber was ist gegen (digitale) Karten einzuwenden?


Bei all der Kritik geht es doch darum, dass zu viele (nicht nur die Einheimischen) die  öffentlichen und eben _nicht öffentlichen_ Trails (nach)fahren können und damit mehr Schaden anrichten als wenn es nur die "paar" Leute sind, die hier so rumfahren.

Damit einhergehend Stress mit dem Forst und weitreichende Sperrungen. Vielleicht habe ich das aber auch falsch verstanden.

Bei den durch den Trailpark Harz angedachten 4 Trails ist das ja dann egal, da die ja dann legalisiert werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2020)

Auf Trailforks wurden ja einige der beliebten und nicht konfliktfreien Trails im Bereich des Nationalparks rausgenommen. Wenn man sich ein wenig auskennt, findet man die auch ohne Strava problemlos, denn soo viele Möglichkeiten im Oberharz gibt es ja nicht, wenn man nicht die Forstautobahnen auch wieder runter fahren will.

Der Trailpark Gedanke ist gut, diese vier Trails sind aber auch schon lange bekannt, und werden wie die andren auch durch Hörensagen weitergetragen. Dafür braucht es kein Strava, da reicht whatsapp, FB und Insta. Oder persönlich. 
Da sie vom Charakter ganz anders sind als die natürlichen Harztrails , macht es als Trailpark auch Sinn.

Gut finde ich, dass dadurch dass es offiziell wird auch die Rettung Verletzter professionell erledigt werden kann . Top Leute haben die da in Ilsenburg.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> die öffentlichen und eben _nicht öffentlichen_ Trails


Was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied?


Erlaubt und nicht erlaubt.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die Wege die du eben auf einer normalen Karte nicht findest solltest du auch digital nicht verbreiten. Die die sich nicht auskennen fahren das was auf der Karte zu finden ist. Und du genießt den Rest allein oder mit Kumpels. Erstmal leiden die trails nicht so( trailpflege ist nicht überall so einfach möglich) .dann stören sich an offizieller Stelle viel weniger Leute dran. 
Einfach raus gehen und Bike ...


----------



## d-zorg (19. Oktober 2020)

Freiwillige (geldliche) Unterstützung, verbunden mit einer Online-Lösung, erscheint mir auch als das Mittel der Wahl heutzutage. Benötigt zwar im Voraus etwas Recherche- und Entwicklungsaufwand, bis es wie gewünscht funktioniert, aber könnte schlussendlich gut laufen. Die Bänder-Idee klingt auch klasse. 🙂 Als gelegentlich Anreisender (ca. 1 h Fahrt) wäre mir das definitiv einen Beitrag wert (auch wiederholt).

Falls die geplanten Trails weiterhin geteilter Nutzung unterliegen (Wanderer & Biker), darf es am Ende nur nicht passieren, dass einige Biker dann der Meinung sind, sie hätten sich eine Vollgas-Abfahrt wie im Bikepark ohne Gegenverkehr erworben. Vorausschauend und wegeschonend fahren sollte weiterhin oberstes Gebot sein.

Ich bin sehr gespannt, was aus dem Projekt wird und hoffe, dass es den Organisatoren und Beteiligten so gut es geht gelingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2020)

Ist das mit den eBikern eigentlich ein Problem bzw wird da beim Wegebau entsprechend vorgesorgt?

Bei meiner letzten Runde sah ich nur solche, und auch auf YouTube sieht man aktuellere Videos mit Gruppen von eBikern die sich zB über Blumentopf und Alexanderstieg den Holymoly hinunterstürzen?

Weil Harz bietet sich ja geradezu an für eBike, mit den vielen Forststraßen und weit auseinander liegenden Trails. Die vier Trailpark Dinger erst recht.
Würde mir auch eins zulegen wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2020)

Der E-Biker wird mit dem Tagesticket aber bevor- bzw. der „normale“ Biker damit benachteiligt. Bei mir ist es am Ende die Kondition, die mich nur 3x da hochfahren lässt (wenn es hochkommt) während ein E-Biker dementsprechend 10x hochfährt und sich freuen kann.

Ich finde, dass das in der Bepreisung mit eingebunden werden sollte. Sie fahren ja auch mehr dort runter.


----------



## mw.dd (19. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass das in der Bepreisung mit eingebunden werden sollte.


Nochmal: Für eine "Bepreisung" für das Befahren von Wegen (ein Trail ist nichts anderes) gibt es keine Rechtsgrundlage.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2020)

Mehr als Bändchen verkaufen oder um PayPal Spenden bitten geht doch eh nicht.
Die "Trail wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt" Schilder sind ja auch nur ein freundlicher Hinweis.
Versteht aber jeder was gemeint ist.

Ein wenig selbständiges Denken kann ja erwartet werden.
Ein neues Finale Ligure oder auch nur Rychlebsky Stezky wird das ja eh nicht.


----------



## clausi87 (19. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein wenig selbständiges Denken kann ja erwartet werden.



Sollte man meinen, leider sieht die Realität anders aus


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2020)

clausi87 schrieb:


> Sollte man meinen, leider sieht die Realität anders aus


Damit meine ich, dass mir klar ist, dass ich so einen Hinweis getrost ignorieren kann, aber für die Folgen selbst verantwortlich bin. 
Je gebauter und legaler ein Trail ist, desto weniger Überraschungen darf er enthalten.


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ein neues Finale Ligure ... wird das ja eh nicht.



Schade, war gerade das erste Mal dort und bin begeistert. Würde dem Harz mMn zumindest besser taugen, als die Idiotie, neue Skipisten zu bauen.


----------



## __U3__ (22. Oktober 2020)

Finde die Idee gut!
Hauptsache es werden keine Jumptrails wie auf den ersten Videos zu sehen ist. Das gibt es in den zahlreichen Bikeparks im Harz zur Genüge!
Da wünsche ich mir die natürlichen Trails für die der Harz berühmt ist, alles Andere bitte in den Parks.
Und ich hoffe ja, die bekannten Trails auf den Schmidt Karten usw. bleiben auch weiterhin geöffnet!

Weil beim letzten Urlaub mit Wanderschuhen und Kinderanhänger in Ilsenburg empfanden wir die MTBer als geringstes Problem!
Die Horden von E Bikern waren dagegen erschreckend! Auch oft sehr selbstgefällig unterwegs, auch auf Forstautobahnen wo Muttern schlingernd wieder runter muss waren es oft Schauspiele.
Und Massen über Massen...

Von dem Problem der üüüüüüüüüüüüüüüberall herumliegenden Tempo Taschentücher mal ganz abgesehen.
Widerlich und eine echte Sauerei!
Das sehe ich mal als ein wirkliches Umweltproblem!
Vor einigen Jahren auf dem Hexenstieg Richtung Thale gab es gefühlt keinen Meter wo nicht eins herum lag.
Rund um Ilsenburg dieses Jahr das Gleiche.
Da sind die sehr wenigen richtigen MTBer überhaupt nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

__U3__ schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren auf dem Hexenstieg Richtung Thale gab es gefühlt keinen Meter wo nicht eins herum lag.
> Rund um Ilsenburg dieses Jahr das Gleiche.


Das ist mir auch vermehrt aufgefallen. Liegt wohl daran, dass der Harz durch Corona vermehrt frequentiert wurde/wird. Es wurden dieses Jahr wohl auch circa 20.000 mehr Stempelhefte der Wandernadel verkauft als letztes Jahr (da waren es insgesamt ca. 40.000). Ich musste auch schon mal im Wald mein Geschäft verrichten aber da kommt das Klopapier in eine Folietüte und in den Hausmüll. Viel schlimmer finde ich aber noch die Zigarettenstummel. An jedem Aussichtspunkt und jeder Rastbank liegen 100 Stück davon rum. 

Wenn ich nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, geh ich mit den Kindern im Wald Müll sammeln. Da kann es pro Wandertag auch schon mal ein großer blauer Sack werden, den man dann mit nach Hause nimmt. Eklig so etwas. 

Ich verstehe die Kritik an MTBlern (irgendwer muss ja Schuld sein), bin aber der Meinung, dass hier ein viel größeres Übel im Wandertourismus liegt. 

Das Thema E-Bike ist ebenfalls "interessant", denn ich sehe bei meinen Ausfahrten mehr davon als normale MTBs. Man kommt sich mit dem normalen MTB schon wie ein Außenseiter vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (22. Oktober 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist mir auch vermehrt aufgefallen. Liegt wohl daran, dass der Harz durch Corona vermehrt frequentiert wurde/wird. Es wurden dieses Jahr wohl auch circa 20.000 mehr Stempelhefte der Wandernadel verkauft als letztes Jahr (da waren es insgesamt ca. 40.000).



Die Besucherzahlen gehen laut Statistik leicht zurück...
Quelle:








						Urlaubsziel - Anzahl der deutschen Harz-Urlauber 2022 | Statista
					

Im Jahr 2022 gab es zum Zeitpunkt der Erhebung in der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung ab 14 Jahre rund 1,09 Millionen Personen, die in den letzten 12 Monaten in den Harz in den Urlaub gefahren waren.




					de.statista.com


----------



## fliege1 (22. Oktober 2020)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Die Besucherzahlen gehen laut Statistik leicht zurück...


Sachsen-Anhalt hatte ein Einreiseverbot im Frühjahr, da fehlt ordentlich was. Die Anzahl der Tagestouristen ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Das Ilsetal war jedenfalls in diesen Sommer immer gut zugeparkt


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Die Besucherzahlen gehen laut Statistik leicht zurück...
> Quelle:
> 
> 
> ...


Wann war denn die Erhebung? Des weiteren heißt es ja nicht, dass nur die Touristen jetzt plötzlich den Wald für sich entdeckt haben.

Es sind nun vermehrt auch Einheimische, die in den Wald gehen und dort ihre Hinterlassenschaften deponieren. Vielleicht sollte ich oben das Wander_tourismus_ ändern aber wenn Leute, die sonst kaum in den Wald gegangen sind, dies jetzt tun, sind es für mich immer noch Touristen, wenn auch in der Heimat. Diese Leute sind sicherlich sonst weiter weg in den Urlaub gefahren. Da das nunmal nicht ging, sind sie eben in den Wald.

Leider haben die gestiegenen Zahlen (ich sehe es, wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin) auch erhöhte (Umwelt)verschmutzung und Schäden nach sich gezogen. 

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass Leute, die sonst nichts mit Wandern und dem Harz zu tun haben, durch Corona aber dazu "gezwungen" wurden, sich damit auch nicht identifizieren und ihnen dementsprechend auch egal ist, wie sie es hinterlassen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Oktober 2020)

Es ist in weiten Teilen der Gesellschaft uncool seinen Müll wieder einzustecken. Überall, und schon immer. Früher gab es halt mehr Wegwerfprodukte aus natürlichen Materialien, zB Tonschalen, Pfeilspitzen aus Feuerstein usw..
Als Schüler hab ich 1967 auch an einer Waldputzete in einem beliebten Waldstück im Schönbuch teilgenommen, unglaublich was wir alles fanden. Autoteile, Möbel usw...

Das Problem ist für den naturverliebten MTBiker/Wanderer auf Heinrich Heines Spüren, dass mittlerweile echt viele auf dieselbe Idee gekommen sind. Ist ja an sich super, aber die Konsequenzen sieht man überall. Auch bei uns hier im Wald/am Strand/wo es schön ist/war.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Es ist in weiten Teilen der Gesellschaft uncool seinen Müll wieder einzustecken.


Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Aus Südamerika und weiten Teilen Spaniens kenne ich das aber doch nicht aus Dtl.


----------



## Downhillsocke (25. Oktober 2020)

Im Harz ist es schon sehr voll geworden. Kenne es seit 2013 fast an jedem Wochenende (2016 dann Wanderkaiser). Aber seit 1-2 Jahren gefühlt 2-3 fache Anzahl an Touris dort unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich wohne ja hier und dieses Jahr war es sehr ,sehr voll. Oft wird ja gar nicht im Harz übernachtet. Tagestouristen und Camper/ Dachzelter. Die werden statistisch doch gar nicht erfasst und zahlen auch keine Kurtaxe.


----------



## Rotom (1. November 2020)

Ich bin auch ein Bewohner des Harzes. Fuhr während der Woche schon manche Trails um kein zu Stören. Aber dieses Jahr ist der Harz schon stark besucht.


----------



## Downhillsocke (1. November 2020)

Wobei eben auch die meisten Trails genau an den stark frequentierten Orten mit wandernden Touris im Harz liegen. Im Dreieck Schierke, Wernigerode und Ilsenburg und im Westharz eben von Torfhaus, Braunlage bis Andreasberg. Es müssten mehr Trails im Ost- und Südharz entstehen.  Oder ganz im Westen zwischen Seesen, Lautenthal und Zellerfeld


----------



## hw_doc (1. November 2020)

Rotom schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein Bewohner des Harzes. Fuhr während der Woche schon manche Trails um kein zu Stören. Aber dieses Jahr ist der Harz schon stark besucht.



Deister bspw. auch. Ich fürchte, das alles und die Einstellung der "neuen Waldbesucher" wird noch einigen Zündstoff bieten und die Fronten weiter verhärten. Ärgerlich, dass es wenig Unvernünftige braucht, um das Leben für alle anderen schon sehr schwer zu machen. Und in dem Fall sind es viele Unvernünftige, siehe auch Taschentücher.


----------



## b1k3r (3. November 2020)

Die tolle "E"volution in der Bike-Branche, ich habe nix gegen E-Bikes, führt halt zwangsläufig dazu das mehr Menschen mit Rädern in Ecken im Wald auftauchen, wo sie es aus eigener Verfassung nicht könnten oder halt auf die Quälerei kein Bock haben. Und da unter den Menschen halt eine gewisse Deppenquote besteht, wird es damit auch zwangsläufig zu mehr Konflikten in allen bekannten Variationen geben. Egal ob der Auslöser dann auf einem E-, BioBike oder Zufuss im Wald unterwegs ist.

Mit der Möglichkeit der Ebikes werden zusätzlich halt noch andere natürliche Barrieren gebrochen und das verschärft es in Summe weiter, man kann mit den Dingern halt Sachen fahren die man selbst als technisch versierter und fitter Bike nicht  in Angriff nehmen würde, Stichwort technische Uphilltrails und somit unerwarteter Gegenverkehr ... etc.

Es wird spannend und hoffentlich führt es nicht zu Pauschalsperrungen für Biker. Mal sehen wie man das in Zukunft in den Griff bekommen wird.


----------



## dasphonk (27. Februar 2021)

Wie ist denn derzeit die Situation beim Trailpark? Sind die Strecken nun eröffnet?


----------



## clausi87 (27. Februar 2021)

Nein noch nicht. Corona und der Schnee der letzten Wochen sorgen für Verzögerung


----------



## amjay2019 (4. März 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Das höre ich zum ersten Mal. Aus Südamerika und weiten Teilen Spaniens kenne ich das aber doch nicht aus Dtl.


Es geht auch weniger um das Hören als vielmehr um das Sehen . Deswegen bitte Augen auf - auch in D
Wer hier den Müll nicht sieht braucht dringend eine Spielführerbinde mit drei Punkten


----------



## ohmtroll (5. März 2021)

amjay2019 schrieb:


> Es geht auch weniger um das Hören als vielmehr um das Sehen . Deswegen bitte Augen auf - auch in D
> Wer hier den Müll nicht sieht braucht dringend eine Spielführerbinde mit drei Punkten


v.a. ausserhalb des Waldes, ein Wort: "Straßengraben". Ist praktisch synonym für "Mülleimer". 
Offensichtlich denken bilden sich viele Mitmenschen ein, wenn man den Abfall in den Schnee wirft, wird er bei Schneeschmelze weggebeamt, quasi "entsorgt" (diese Euphemismen heutzutage machen mich auch fertig, eine Plage...).


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2021)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> v.a. ausserhalb des Waldes, ein Wort: "Straßengraben". Ist praktisch synonym für "Mülleimer".
> Offensichtlich denken bilden sich viele Mitmenschen ein, wenn man den Abfall in den Schnee wirft, wird er bei Schneeschmelze weggebeamt, quasi "entsorgt" (diese Euphemismen heutzutage machen mich auch fertig, eine Plage...).


Bei uns (wie sicher auch an vielen anderen Stellen) wurde der Schnee mit Bagger auf Laster geladen und außerhalb auf eine Wiese gekippt. Was da nach der Schneeschmelze für eine Müllkippe entstanden ist, ist erschreckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b1k3r (11. März 2021)

Die Krönung Hunde-Exkrementbeutel in der Natur liegen lassen, warum den Hund nicht einfach so in die Natur machen lassen, weil im Beutel ist es nachhaltiger, weil hält länger.
Manch einer hat das Überleben echt nicht verdient, aber gut das Trinkröhrchen und Wattestäbchen Kunststoff frei sein müssen 

Tippe auf Wohlstandverwahrlosung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. März 2021)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Die Krönung Hunde-Exkrementbeutel in der Natur liegen lassen, warum den Hund nicht einfach so in die Natur machen lassen, weil im Beutel ist es nachhaltiger, weil hält länger.
> Manch einer hat das Überleben echt nicht verdient, aber gut das Trinkröhrchen und Wattestäbchen Kunststoff frei sein müssen
> 
> Tippe auf Wohlstandverwahrlosung.


Naja... das Gewissen hat nur bis zum Aufsammeln gereicht, dann aber ausgeschaltet, als die Tüte 5 Minuten in der Hand war. Behindert ja beim Wandern und in den Rucksack kommt das nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2022)

Als Grundlage für meine MTB-Touren im Harz nutze ich seit einiger Zeite die 3 Teile der TRAIL-KARTE Mountainbike des Schmidt-Buch-Verlages. Parallel dazu nutze ich die OSM-Datenbank.

In Anlehnung an die Tourempfehlung «Auf zum Brocken» der Karte 1 (ISBN 978-3-945974-14-8) sind wir am Dienstag vom Bhf Steinerne Renne zum Brocken und zurück über das Ghs Plessenburg gefahren. Kurz vor dem Ende der Rundtour verläuft der «Bielsteinpfad» vom Aussichtspunkt östlich des Bielsteins hinunter zum Parkplatz.





Auszug aus der TRAIL-Karte Mtb Wernigerode vom Schmidt-Buch-Verlag

Dieser Trail wird in der Legende/Zeichenerklärung als «_Trail Level 3 (S2-S3), schwer: Grundkenntnisse und weitergehende Trail-Techniken nötig_» beschrieben.

Nun steht in der OSM-Datenbank die Information, dass auf diesem Wegstück das Radfahren/Mountainbiken verboten ist. Es gibt einen verbalen Hinweis, dass dieses Verbot «Auf Wunsch des Landesforstes» eingetragen wurde.

Weiß jemand (evtl. von der DIMB), ob es dieses Verbot wirklich gibt und wo es dokumentiert ist? Ich konnte weder ein entsprechendes Schild noch andere Hinweise dazu finden.

Herzliche Grüße, Torsten.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

bei dem trail hat es sich noch nie um einen offiziellen trail gehandelt.was der in der Karte zu suchen hat ist mir schleierhaft. im Zuge des trailpark-projekts wurden wir von der Landesforst darum gebeten den trail online als gesperrt zu kennzeichnen da er illegal ist.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

clausi87 schrieb:


> bei dem trail hat es sich noch nie um einen offiziellen trail gehandelt.was der in der Karte zu suchen hat ist mir schleierhaft. im Zuge des trailpark-projekts wurden wir von der Landesforst darum gebeten den trail online als gesperrt zu kennzeichnen da er illegal ist.


Der Weg ist also im Nationalpark und nicht im Wegekonzept? Dann sollte die Begründung auch so lauten.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

der trail ist illegal im Wald der Landesforst.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2022)

Wo ist diese Karte mit den als illegal markierten Wegen außerhalb des NP zu finden?

Ist das ein Layer der OSM?


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

ich denke du hast alle Infos die du brauchst. fahr den trail oder lass es ....


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

clausi87 schrieb:


> der trail ist illegal im Wald der Landesforst.


Ist da ein Weg? Dann ist das Befahren mit Fahrrädern legal, sofern keine anderweitigen Verbote z.B. aus Schutzgebietsverordnungen gelten.
Der Tag in der OSM ist dann falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2022)

clausi87 schrieb:


> bei dem trail hat es sich noch nie um einen offiziellen trail gehandelt.was der in der Karte zu suchen hat ist mir schleierhaft. im Zuge des trailpark-projekts wurden wir von der Landesforst darum gebeten den trail online als gesperrt zu kennzeichnen da er illegal ist.


Es hat auch keiner behauptet, dass das ein offizieller Trail ist. Das ist ein Weg, der eine entsprechende Einstufung nach der STS bekommen hat. Mehr nicht. Der Wunsch eines Försters ist vllt verständlich, aber ohne entsprechenden Nachweis nichtig. Ich wünsche mir auch viel. 
Auf der o. g. Karte steht «Entwickelt in enger Kooperation mit der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB)». Deswegen meine Frage hier in diesem Unterforum.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Weg ist also im Nationalpark und nicht im Wegekonzept? Dann sollte die Begründung auch so lauten.


Nein, der Weg verläuft nicht im Nationalpark. 



clausi87 schrieb:


> der trail ist illegal im Wald der Landesforst.





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Karte mit den als illegal markierten Wegen außerhalb des NP zu finden?





mw.dd schrieb:


> Ist da ein Weg? Dann ist das Befahren mit Fahrrädern legal, sofern keine anderweitigen Verbote z.B. aus Schutzgebietsverordnungen gelten.


Das war ja meine Frage: Wo ist dieses Verbot dokumentiert? Vor Ort habe ich nichts gefunden. Wenn es solche Schutzgebietsverordnungen gibt, müssen diese ja irgendwie veröffentlicht sein.



mw.dd schrieb:


> Der Tag in der OSM ist dann falsch.


Das Problem ist, wenn ich dieses bicycle=no auf OSM entferne, ist es in Kürze wieder drin.



clausi87 schrieb:


> ich denke du hast alle Infos die du brauchst. fahr den trail oder lass es ....


Das hilft mir (bei der Datenpflege) für OSM nicht weiter.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

der trail wurde dort von Bikern angelegt .einfach so also ist es quasi kein Weg. scheis doch einfach Mal auf die Datenpflege bei osm,lass das Verbot da stehen wie es ist und fahr da runter oder eben nicht. es muss nicht alles online dokumentiert sein. 
der Landesforst ist sehr kulant und da möchte ich auch das das so bleibt.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn ich dieses bicycle=no auf OSM entferne, ist es in Kürze wieder drin.


Nun ja, es lässt sich ja nachvollziehen, wer das (falsch) getaggt hat.
Sowas kann man wohl in der osm auch melden?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

clausi87 schrieb:


> also ist es quasi kein Weg


Doch.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

ist das anstrengend .ich weiß echt nicht was das Problem ist. liegen da Bäume quer nein , sind Fallen gestellt .....nein, steht ein Verbotsschild.... nein! 
aber was schreibe ich hier eigentlich noch ihr wisst es am Ende eh besser


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2022)

Ich musste eben wegen Update von Orux erst suchen, um was es hier geht.
Als ob diese Tags auf OSM irgendeine tatsächliche Bedeutung hätten!
Sind die wenigstens auf den üblichen Routingapps relevant?

Natürlich weiss jeder, dass es "nicht ok" ist quer auf einem unmarkierten Pfad durch den Wald zu laufen/radeln. Macht aber jeder trotzdem.
 Im NP oder NSG/LSG gibt's dafür ein Ticket, wenn man erwischt wird (hab erst 55.- für Parken im LSG gezahlt). 
Im normalen "Wald" normal nicht.

Immer diese Leute, die von irgendwem einen Freibrief für ihre Routenplanung haben wollen!  - dabei steht alles im (jeweiligen) Waldgesetz/Schutzgebiet Verordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nun ja, es lässt sich ja nachvollziehen, wer das (falsch) getaggt hat.
> Sowas kann man wohl in der osm auch melden?


Das stimmt. Da habe ich leider auch keine aussagefähige Antwort bekommen. 
Aber deswegen jemanden melden? Nee, oder?




_torsten_ schrieb:


> Auf der o. g. Karte steht «Entwickelt in enger Kooperation mit der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike (DIMB)». Deswegen meine Frage hier in diesem Unterforum.


Das war der Grund, warum ich hier genau in diesem Unterforum diese Frage gestellt habe.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. Juni 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Immer diese Leute, die von irgendwem einen Freibrief für ihre Routenplanung haben wollen!  - dabei steht alles im (jeweiligen) Waldgesetz/Schutzgebiet Verordnung.


Was soll dieses „beißen“?
Ich versuche meine Tourenplanung auch immer auf Wegen zu planen die nicht verboten sind.
Wenn es also eine Karte gibt in der die verbotenen Wege gekennzeichnet sind hilft einem das enorm bei der Planung. Die Frage finde ich daher absolut gerechtfertigt.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2022)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Was soll dieses „beißen“?
> Ich versuche meine Tourenplanung auch immer auf Wegen zu planen die nicht verboten sind.
> Wenn es also eine Karte gibt in der die verbotenen Wege gekennzeichnet sind hilft einem das enorm bei der Planung. Die Frage finde ich daher absolut gerechtfertigt.


Natürlich ist die Frage gerechtfertigt,  das Problem liegt doch im Nutzungsdruck und den darauf ausgerichteten Apps wie zB Komoot oder Strava.
Wenn "verbotene" Wege dort automatisch ausgeklammert werden, ist es ja gut. Auf OSM sind die kritischen Wege ja eh komplett gelöscht. Auf Strava sind alle drin.

Eine papierene Radfahrkarte ist eh nie aktuell.
Das Waldgesetz und ggfs Schutzgebietsverordnungen sind online zu finden.


----------



## c.fis (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen, ich wandere diesen Weg recht häufig hochwärts und auch Urlauber sehe ich da öfter aufsteigen zum Wernigeröder Fenster. Und natürlich fahre ich diesen Wege auch runter. Der Weg an sich wurde nicht von Bikern angelegt, den gab es schon vor 10 Jahren, wurde dann von Forstfahrzeugen richtig breitgerammelt und ist dann wieder zugewuchert. Einige "harte" haben dann nur später einen Sprung eingebaut, was ich eher kritisch sehe. Zum einen, weil damit die Mountainbiker wieder in den Fokus der Förster und der Jäger gerückt werden und zum anderen, weil es eine Gefährdung für andere darstellt.
Die einfache Darstellung des Weges auf den Karten und ggf. eine Klassifizierung ist nicht falsch. Und wenn der Förster den Weg sperren will, dann macht er es halt. Gab es an anderen Stellen auch schon mit der Begründung "Wildrückzugsgebiet". Aber solange kann man da fahren und wandern.


----------



## Downhillsocke (16. Juni 2022)

B-Trail hat S2-S3? Da muss ich was verpasst haben.


----------



## _torsten_ (16. Juni 2022)

Da ich gerne beide Seiten höre, habe ich mal die Revierförsterei Wernigerode angefragt. Von der DIMB habe ich bisher nichts gehört.

Grundsätzlich ist nach dem LWaldG Sachsen-Anhalt ist unter _§24 (2) Das Befahren der freien Landschaft mit Fahrrädern, Krankenfahrstühlen oder Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ist außer in den Fällen des Absatzes 3 nur auf Wegen gestattet. Dabei ist auf Fußgänger Rücksicht zu nehmen._ Nach diesem Paragrafen darf man da mit dem Rad entlang fahren. Dabei ist es egal, welche STS zutreffend ist.


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Als ob diese Tags auf OSM irgendeine tatsächliche Bedeutung hätten!
> Sind die wenigstens auf den üblichen Routingapps relevant?


Selbstverständlich haben die für das Routing eine Bedeutung, deswegen wäre es schön, wenn die von den Routern verwendeten Tags auch korrekt wären.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Natürlich weiss jeder, dass es "nicht ok" ist quer auf einem unmarkierten Pfad durch den Wald zu laufen/radeln.


Seit wann das?


_torsten_ schrieb:


> Aber deswegen jemanden melden? Nee, oder?


"Melden" klingt ein wenig seltsam. Wenn aber jemand wiederholt absichtlich falsch taggt, um das Routing zu beeinflussen ist das glaube ich eher nicht so gern gesehen.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Auf OSM sind die kritischen Wege ja eh komplett gelöscht. Auf Strava sind alle drin


Das glaube ich aber nicht, das "kritische Wege" in der OSM gelöscht sind. Das wäre echter Vandalismus...
Und wenn sie in der OSM nicht sind, können sie maximal in der Heatmap von Strava sein.


----------



## clausi87 (16. Juni 2022)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da ich gerne beide Seiten höre, habe ich mal die Revierförsterei Wernigerode angefragt. Von der DIMB habe ich bisher nichts gehört.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist nach dem LWaldG Sachsen-Anhalt ist unter _§24 (2) Das Befahren der freien Landschaft mit Fahrrädern, Krankenfahrstühlen oder Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ist außer in den Fällen des Absatzes 3 nur auf Wegen gestattet. Dabei ist auf Fußgänger Rücksicht zu nehmen._ Nach diesem Paragrafen darf man da mit dem Rad entlang fahren. Dabei ist es egal, welche STS zutreffend ist.


super . immer gut schlafende Hunde zu wecken.
da fällt mir echt nix zu ein. nutz doch lieber die Zeit zum biken. außerdem ist Wernigerode dort nicht zuständig


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich haben die für das Routing eine Bedeutung, deswegen wäre es schön, wenn die von den Routern verwendeten Tags auch korrekt wären.
> 
> Seit wann das?
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Routing ist das einzige Interessante daran. Wenn Komoot zB eine Tour dort entlang anbietet. Die Tags werden auf der OSM ja von mehr oder weniger anonymen Menschen vergeben, selbst die Mods sind ja nicht Gott (im Detail kann man sich da richtig ärgern, wenn man denen in die Quere kommt). Die OSM ist nicht das Gesetz. 

Kritische Wege im Harz gibt es so viele - ein Blick in Blumentopf und Kochtopf reicht da. Heatmap und Segmentsuche - ob die neue Routingfunktion die mit einschliesst, keine Ahnung. 

Hast du gestern die Sendung Strg-F zum Deister gesehen?


----------



## mw.dd (16. Juni 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kritische Wege im Harz gibt es so viele


Und das ist ein Grund, falsch zu taggen?
Ich kann Dir sagen, wie die Routingengines damit umgehen werden, sollte sich das durchsetzen: Verbote ignorieren (die openmtbmap macht das schon).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourer-Kiel (16. Juni 2022)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und das ist ein Grund, falsch zu taggen?
> Ich kann Dir sagen, wie die Routingengines damit umgehen werden, sollte sich das durchsetzen: Verbote ignorieren (die openmtbmap macht das schon).


In der Tat habe ich auch festgestellt, dass immer mehr ganz normale Wege im Harz plötzlich als nicht für MTB getaggt sind.
Und genau wue Du geschrieben hast ignoriere ich diese Markierungen daher immer häufiger (das heißt nicht, dass ich mich nicht an mir bekannte Verbote halte!) 
Sehr Schade, was da getrieben wird.


----------



## __U3__ (17. Juni 2022)

Meint Ihr wirklich, das es besser für uns MTBler wird wenn Ihr Trails fahrt bei denen der Forst explizit gebeten hat diese nicht mehr zu befahren???

🤔


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Juni 2022)

clausi87 schrieb:


> immer gut schlafende Hunde zu wecken.


Da der Wunsch, dieses "Verbot" in die Onlinedaten zu schreiben vom Revierförter kam, sind die Hunde doch schon lange wach.


clausi87 schrieb:


> außerdem ist Wernigerode dort nicht zuständig


Doch, hier ist die Revierförsterei WR zuständig.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die OSM ist nicht das Gesetz.


Natürlich nicht. Aber ist das ein Grund falsche Daten in eine Datenbank zu speichern? Niemand wird gezwungen irgendwas in die Datenbank zu klimpern. Aber die, die das machen sind aufgerufen, das Richtige einzutragen. Wenn an einem Weg per Schild, Gesetz, Verordnung o. dgl. ein Verbot besteht, dann gehört das in die Datenbank. Ob dieses nun Anwendungen darstellen und Nutzer einhalten ist nicht Sache der Datenbank. Und gehört auch nicht zu dieser Fragestellung. Im Umkehrschluss heißt das aber auch, wenn es kein Verbot gibt, gehört es nicht in die Datenbank. Die Tatsache, dass die Benutzen eines Wege evtl. schwierig ist, hat nichts mit einem Verbot zu tun. Und wenn das gar kein Weg ist (sondern evtl. eine Rückegasse), gehört dieser schon gar nicht in die Daten.


__U3__ schrieb:


> Meint Ihr wirklich, das es besser für uns MTBler wird wenn Ihr Trails fahrt bei denen der Forst explizit gebeten hat diese nicht mehr zu befahren???


Ich bin da absolut bei dir. Ich denke da nur an unseren heimischen Steigerwald. Ich gehe leider davon aus, dass da ein Verbot kommen wird.

Ich denke, es wird immer Leute geben, die trotz Verbot Wege in irgendeiner Art benutzen. Das wird man nur schwer verhindern können. Andererseits gibt es aber die Leute, die von weit her kommen und im Rahmen der Gesetzeslage den Wald und die freie Landschaft zur Erholung nutzen wollen. Und da ist eine richtige Darstellung der Gesetzeslage wünschenswert.

Liest hier keiner der DIMB IG Harz mit, der eine konkrete Aussage machen kann?


----------



## clausi87 (17. Juni 2022)

wie du bist nicht Mal aus dem Harz?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2022)

Ist doch egal ob er aus dem Harz ist, der Harz hat ein riesiges Einzugsgebiet!

Waldgesetz S-A: https://www.landesrecht.sachsen-anhalt.de/perma?a=WaldG_ST

"_§ 24 Befahren
(1) Das Befahren der freien Landschaft mit Kraftfahrzeugen ist außer in den Fällen des Absatzes 3 verboten.
(2) Das Befahren der freien Landschaft mit Fahrrädern, Krankenfahrstühlen oder Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft ist außer in den Fällen des Absatzes 3 [bezieht sich zB auf Jäger] nur auf *Wegen *gestattet. Dabei ist auf Fußgänger Rücksicht zu nehmen.
...."_

Definiere "*Weg*". Streite dich darüber vor Ort mit dem Förster. Oder hier mit @mw.dd.

Ich halte von der OSM so viel wie von Wikipedia - es kann stimmen, muß aber nicht. Alle Welt kann es benutzen, also wird auch mal versucht, mit einem Eintrag eine Wahrheit zu erschaffen.
Daher sollte man IMHO in beides nichts reinschreiben, was besser nicht öffentlich gemacht gehört - die OSM Nerds sehen das leider zu oft anders.


----------



## mw.dd (17. Juni 2022)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Definiere "*Weg*".





mw.dd schrieb:


> _Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
> Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade,
> Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
> kommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es
> ...





cxfahrer schrieb:


> also wird auch mal versucht, mit einem Eintrag eine Wahrheit zu erschaffen


Genau, ...


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Daher sollte man IMHO in beides nichts reinschreiben


...was falsch ist.


clausi87 schrieb:


> wie du bist nicht Mal aus dem Harz?


Was spielt das für eine Rolle?


----------



## c.fis (17. Juni 2022)

@mw.dd  Danke für die Definition Weg. Das ist tatsächlich nicht unwichtig, insofern dieser "Weg" ja nicht zu den markierten Wegen gehört. Aber mit der Definition, ist das ja egal.

Eine Sperrung oder Markierungen in Routing-Apps oder Touringportalen sind dabei auch nichts rechtsverbindliches, das kann maximal ein Hinweis für den Anwender zur Planung sein. Wie es wirklich ist sieht man nur vor Ort. Für mich wäre dieser per Definition legale Weg gesperrt, wenn dort ein offizielles Schild stehen würde. Und das ist keine Holztafel mit durchgestrichenem Mountainbiker.

@_torsten_  Also alles in Ordnung. Viel Spaß bei Deiner Tour. Ist ein schöner Weg. Alternativ fährst Du den Bürgermeisterstieg runter, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Juni 2022)

Das Wegegebot gilt nur im Nationalpark. Und im genannten Bereich sind wir nicht im Nationalpark. Ich sehe es auch so, dass da ein Weg ist. Somit ist das "Verbot" falsch und sollte entfernt werden. Unabhängig davon kann der Forst natürlich darum bitten, den Weg nicht zu befahren. Und wir können und sollten diesem Wunsch Folge leisten. Nur, woher weiß der Fremde von diesem Wunsch wenn dieser nirgendwo dokumentiert ist?

@c.fis Wir waren letzten Dienstag im Harz und hatten eine schöne Tour. Und wir sind genau den Bürgermeisterstieg und die Goslarsche Gleie herunter gefahren.


----------

